# 40+ and IVF using own eggs. Part 3



## Mish3434

New home ladies happy chatting and lots of        and lots of    to you all, hoping to see lots of BFP's in 2011 

Shelley xx


----------



## alexine

Bookmarking! 
xA


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Alexine,  Have you tried using the new bookmarking button on the top of the page, its a great tool for keeping up with posts on a particular thread   

shelley xx


----------



## alexine

Thanks Shelly just found it! 
xA


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Alexine!

Mish - I hadn't noticed the bookmarking button either  .... thank you!

Hopehopehope - OMG, I blinked and missed that you were doing your trigger, and then blinked again and heard you have 10 eggs!  WOW!  Praying they're good 'uns   

Kizzymouse - Hope everything went well today and you have your wee babby in your arms at long last.   

Hope25 - You did so well last time that I agree you must have a good egg left.  Not sure if the same can be said for my eggs though... Will see what happens in a few days time.

Hi AuntiEm - good luck with your blasts - when is your test date?

Isobel - Your follies are looking great... there must be something in the air at the Lister at the moment with everyone growing follies like crazy.  A couple of lead follies of around 18mm at trigger is a rough estimate but clinics vary widely, and also it depends on your Estradiol levels too.  I have had mature eggs from follies that were 12mm at smallest to 26mm at biggest so a really wide range.  Of course the smaller the follie the less likely it is to contain a mature egg though.

NVB - Fantastic news about DP's sister offering to be an egg donor for you, nice to have a backup plan if you need to.  We have discused the possibility of embryo adoption if this cycle fails, and unbelivably DH is really enthusiastic about it... more so than me!   In reality I think it's the price that he's enthusiastic about as it's less than a third of the price of another ICSI cycle.   

Hi to everyone else.   

AFM, I have gone peestick mad (sorry Justine!) and started testing a couple of days ago.  All BFN of course.  Today is 9dp2dt and still a negative.  I KNOW it's way too early, and my OTD isn't until Monday (which is 2 days earlier than most clinics anyway) so I'm just torturing myself with inevitable BFNs and I honestly don't know why I'm wasting my money on the evil sticks!  Even though I'm trying to stay positive I honestly don't think this cycle has worked and I feel like I'm just waiting for the inevitable.  I feel exactly the same as I have done at this stage with all my other failed cycles so I'm not expecting anything different.   Will carry on with the meds until AF arrives though, just in case a miracle does occur!

Lindz xxx


----------



## alexine

Linz sending you loads of      for OTD   Those pee sticks are addictive and torture! 
I really hope this is the one for you!!
xxA


----------



## jo_11

nvb:  Wow, quite an offer from DP's sis.  You're right though, you can't hold on for six months for a maybe (baby).  It sent my head spinning a bit in terms of what to tell the child!  Or just keep it a deep, dark family secret?!

Lindz:  I started reading your post thinking you were dealing v well with the 2ww (with the time flying), and then it just all fell into pee stick addiction by the end!!  I was trying an idea on the Lister thread earlier (which I think I should patent):  The 2ww coma, to avoid the stress and constant Googling of symptoms in the 2ww.  The 2ww'er would be plugged into earphones with the Zita West (divide, divide) CD on repeat, and then they would get a series of tx during the two weeks, of their choice... e.g. daily facials, manicure and pedicure, waxing, light muscle toning therapies.  They'd also get the necessary nutrients via an IV (supplements, selenium, bromelain, whatever).  And then wake up all bright eyed and bushy tailed (after hair do and full make-up), to be presented with a pee stick on a platter, and pointed in the direction of the loo.  I reckon it could catch on


----------



## ~Lindz~

LOL!  Haven't laughed out loud at the computer for ages - DH thinks I've gone completely barmy (well _more _barmy if truth be told!). Love the idea of the 2ww pampering coma, particularly the peestick on a platter at the end. Do I get an extra sharp knife to cut it up with if it's negative?


----------



## jo_11

If it's a negative, the pee stick would be placed against a wall, blindfolded, and some buff Chippendale types would shoot the fcuk out of it


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies - i have found our new home and bookmarked (thanks Shelley)!

Lindz - sorry you've hit the pee stick stage. Please try to stay away and think of other things even a little bit.....you'll drive yourself mad otherwise! Mind you, think I'd have to be heavily sedated for whole 2WW to keep me away from evil pee sticks..... but even getting to pee stick stage still seems a very long way off at the moment - I am feeling much better though now after humira reaction. I am retesting immunes on 8th March, just hope it was worth it.

Jo_11 - like the 2WW idea! Distraction is definitely needed. 

NVB - great news about offer from DP sister - very generous spirited of her  - I wish more of our friends and family would think like that......

Isobel - good luck, rest up and eat well and think of your follies growing nice and big! Hope you get a nice surprise on Weds!!

Hopex3 - fab news about your 10 eggs, hope you'e not too sore.

is there any news from Kizzy yet?

Love to everyone else.

JustineBXXXX


----------



## hope25

Lindz...u poor hunny....i have been there...pee stick mad  ...it is way too early...if you cant stop then go ahead...but dont read too much into them...i didnt get a bfp until 3 days after my otd on this cycle...then it turned into a bfn again the next day...i keep getting this flash in the pan bfps...docs seem to think my embies are not strong enough to carry on growing...poor old eggs...or whatever the reason is...its all a mystery..

HHH...how u doing hun...havent heard from you...

Jo-11...love the 2ww coma idea...i think I would prefer it to be like EC...go in...then come out and not know what happened in between (mind boggles anyway being knickerless and all)....i would just want someone to knock me out and to wake up on test day..and if its negative..to knock me out again   ...and if its positive to knocked me out more until first scan...oh...the in between waiting is the worst at any stage..

Hi to everyone else
hope25
xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi ladies - Jo - you're clearly bonkers, which makes you my twin! Re the 2ww coma, i asked the anesthetist to give me a little bit extra yesterday, she looked at me like i was totally mad - then i told her it was jsut to keep me under for the next 2 weeks!!!

My news - 10 eggs, only 6 good enough for ICSI - 5 fertilised. YIPPY!!!!   

DH made me get two buses and tube home (took and hour) and doesn't see what 'the issue' is. Can't wait for him having an op.     I was too tired to argue over the merits of getting a taxi. 

ET scheduled noon on monday unless they take them to blasts. Have booked very expensive Acu with Zita West clinic as i am in london anyway for before and after ET (on same day)

Right - that's me over and done with........

Lindz it is TOOOOOOOOO EARLY 13 days post EC is THE EARLIEST!!
Hope 25 pleased to hear you sounding positive again xx

NVP - that is fantastic - i have searched my family for any female between 20 and 35 - no-one  

mish - i never knew about the bookmarking button! after several thousand posts!!

is it worth getting any of the Zita cd's for 2ww??
any advice for betwee now and ET - am sitting with hottie on bloated tum!


----------



## nvb

Bookmarking xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone's weekend is going well.

Kizzymouse - hope your induction went well and you have your babe in your arms... tried to post yesterday but phone died on me as I was posting!

Hopex3 - WOW! 5 lovely embies, that's great news. Good luck for Monday, and hope you're not catching buses!!!

NVP - that is such an offer and certainly worth considering. Take time to make the right choice tho.

Jo-11 Loving the 2wwcoma idea. Ideally the whole TX should be under induced coma as then we could sail thru it with no mad lady symptoms when stimming etc.

Lindz - bless you with your pee stick addiction. Put them away until OTD!

Sezy - hope you are going to enjoy a hot curry tonight to get things moving! Other than that it's hanky panky with your DH but not the most comfortable time to be doing the do.

Poppy40 - i'm going to be on Buserilin for DR and Gonal f 375iu plus menopur 75iu for stimms. I start a week today and am getting a little excited, tho we have a 40th party to attend and will have to do my jab in the car on the way down! When do you start DR?


Big hello to everyone else and to new ladies as well.

XXX


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - its def too early says me who has about 20 internet cheapie preg tests in my bathroom cabinet  . 2ww is def a form of torture although I now prefer being PUPO-fied and blissfully ignorant - I only test if I get bleeding & think its over! Keeping everything crossed for you - when is your actual OTD?!   

NVB - great news on your Donor offer. That would just be fantastic! Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide xx

Jo - I love your 2ww coma idea - lol! Do you want a guinea pig to try it out as I'm very willing  . If you throw in lots of chocolate & some hunky men - I'm there  

Hope25 -   for your next time in March  

AuntieEm - congrats on being PUPO! Wishing you lots of luck  

Hope*3 - wow that's a brilliant result on your 5 fertilised eggies! Zita West acu sounds fab - will be thinking of you tomorrow. You'll soon be PUPO - yay! x

Dyellowcar - we're on similar protocol except no Menopur for me. I start D/R on 1st March - meds are arriving tomorrow. Nightmare re having to jab in the car enroute to party!! Its a pain when you have to take the jabs out & about!

Kizzy - hope your little miracle has arrived safe & sound - you won't want to put her down!  

Sezy - good luck - hope your little one doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!

AFM - Poor DS has been really ill this week - horrible virus which went straight to his chest so very wheezy & on steroids & he's now got a streaming cold on top.

I'm a bit peed off as clinic decided to check my ferritin levels which have come back fairly abysmal although they didn't give me the actual level. Now chucking down mega doses of iron tablets - no wonder I'm as energetic as an 80 yr old at the moment  

Hi to everyone else   xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,
I have found the Birth Announcment for Kizz.. Just coping it for you all. So so happy news.. Incrediable really..

~~~Kizzymouse has had her baby girl ~~~

Mollie Jean arrived safe and sound at 22.35pm on February 19th weighing 6lbs 3ozs by planned c-section when induction failed, mum and baby doing well.

Linz, hanging in there.. Still very early..  

Hope*3, weldon you on those preciuos embies.. Wishing lots of luck for ET!  

Very busy in here.. Will try to catch up with you all in next week. Have a good one.. Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

fantastic news re Kizzy  -    Dreams DO come true!


----------



## jo_11

Wa-hey! Welcome to the world little Mollie Jean






























(sorry, none of my icons are working, apart from the pink elephants!)


----------



## alexine

Wooohoo Kizzy! You did it!! I'm so pleased for you and big congrats to you and your DH!
Mollie jean is a lovely name.                

Hopex3 Thinking of you and wishing all the best for ET tomorrow!    

Hello to everyone else...back in the big freeze and attempting to get over jet lag......
xxxA


----------



## carnivaldiva

Congratualations to Kizzy on the birth of her baby.  I'm so delighted for them all X

Hopex3, what a bumper crop of eggs you got.  Maybe DHEA is the way forward.

AFM, I have a cold and feel absolutely awful.  MY NK results came back negative.  Kinda toying with trying tandem cycle next and see what happens.

Have a fab week ladies


----------



## dyellowcar

Many Congratulations to Kizzymouse on the birth of your Baby girl!
     


Mollie Jean is a pretty name and I bet she's gorgeous to match!

Poppy40 - are you on Gonal f? If so what dose are you on? I had menopur on it's own last time and wasn't keen, gave me a funny taste in my mouth! I also asked the consultant to change my support from Ultrogestan and am trying Cyclogest thus time. I had a bad allergic reaction to the Ultrogestan and can't help thinking that contributed to the BFN. Could be wrong but will blame anything whan it goes wrong. Not looking forard to injecting en route but at least it'll be my first one and won't be 'moody' at the party. LOL

Carnivaldiva - sorry to hear you're not well. I had a bug last week and felt dreadful, was worried cos of starting TX soon and wanted to be 100% for it. What does a Tandem cycle involve? 
I swear the longer I'm on this site the more complicated TX people seem to have! I feel mine is pretty straight forward in comparison.


Hopex3 Good luck for ET today. Hope it all goes to plan and Dh is supportive!    

Hi to everyone else.

Di XXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Dyellowcar, a tandem cycle is IVF with your own eggs and also that of a donor.  When you get to fertilisation stage, you have the option of using just your eggs, donors or a combination of both.  Just a thought I'm toying with.

I agree, Mollie Jean is a very beautiful name for a beautiful baby.


----------



## Lulu-belle

WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!          (Thought I would get the whole gang celebrating  ) congrats to Kizzy-Mouse and Molly Jean (and KM partner of course!) !!! What wonderful news. Cant wait for the photos SEZY your next!  Keeping a watch out for your BA. 
Hope3 congratulations on your 6 wonderful little possibilities. I am rooting for all of you. 
Hello to everyone else and take care all


----------



## Isobel67

Hi ladies

Some advice needed. Been to lister today. They seemed happy with progress and was going to have EC on Wednesday. 7 follies with 5 a good size. 

Have just had call from dr wren. Said concerned over hormone levels and thinks I might have ovulated by time I go for EC. Said I could go for EC in the light that there may be no eggs. Or could just have sex naturally & see if anything happens. 

I'm distraught & not sure what to do. On top of that mobiles just about to die. 

Any thoughts??

I x


----------



## jo_11

Isobel,

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry for that call from Dr Wren... what a dilemma for you. I have to say, that I do think it's slightly irresponsible to let you ttc naturally with potentially 7 eggs in there... OK, chances are they won't ALL be perfect, but what if you became Septomum?? I'd find out more information if I were you... I presume Dr W isn't your normal doctor? I'd speak to whoever is your usual consultant and get some more information. I have known of ladies who were concerned that they'd ov before EC and they have been scanned before going into theatre... if you _have_ ov then you don't pay for your cycle (you just have to pay for the scans you've had). Please confirm this with a consultant though. And if you have ov, you'd better get on it with DH PDQ!

Do remember that this is the same consultant that Lindz was talking about re ET (and that I also had some things to say about).

You are where you are, and you just need to make the best out of the situation... in the event you have ov, you can go again next month (again confirm with your consultant) but with closer monitoring, or agonist protocol.

  

Jo
x


----------



## LemonD

Kizzy - Congratulations on the birth of you beautiful daughter.  I hope everyone is doing well.  can't wait to see some pics.

Jo xx


----------



## alexine

Hi Isobel hope you get some answers before Wed!    What a pain...think Jo is right though to check in with your regular consultant. Fingers crossed for an EC on Wed! 

Sezy Thinking of you missus!    

Jojopink Hello how are you doing?? 

Jo How it going with the wedding plans? 

Lindz How are you doing?  

Afm not much to report other than jet lagged and trying to get used to cold and snow again....ugh! Scan tomorrow so hope all is okay in there.

Hope everyone else is doing okay!    
xxA


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Alexine,  Are you having problems with your internet hun? you keep making duplicate posts   

Shelley x


----------



## alexine

Hi Shelly sorry...computer is acting weird!
xxA


----------



## Mish3434

Alexine, No need to be sorry hun, it's just one of the those things.......   

my connection keeps dropping out ggrrrrr   

Shelley x


----------



## poppy40

Kizzy - congrats on the arrival of Mollie Jean!!   Gorgeous name - hope you are recovering well & will be home soon xx

CD - great your NK results were good. Hope you're feeling better soon. Loads of horrible viruses going around at the moment x

Hope*3 - fingers crossed all went well today & you are PUPO  

Dyellowcar - I'm on 375 Gonal F - did 300 last time & got 3 mature eggs so hoping the extra dose yields a few more this time! Decided to stick to Gonal F as at least it did something. I'm trying DHEA too although only started it 2.5 weeks ago so probably not enough time to have much impact. I've always had Cyclogest - it does give me sore boobs & hot flushes so really looking forward to all the various side effects! 

Isobel - argh no what a nightmare. Afraid I can't offer any useful advice as don't have enough personal experience - would it not be poss for them to do EC tomorrow to catch you before Ov? Wishing you all the best  

Alexine - brrrr keep warm & best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Anyway had best get back to work. xxx


----------



## hope25

Oh...Isobel..   what a pallava...i am surprised and terrified that this happens...i thought they monitored us ladies closely so it wouldnt and kept u on the appropriate drugs for all to be under control...I remember last cycle i had a paranoia that I had ovulated but ladies kept assuring me it wont happen..and now you..I would try and get as many answers as to how this happened and how soon you can cycle again.what they could do to stop it happening again and whether they could scan you to see conclusively if you had ovulated or not and if not they take you straight into EC...but i suppose EC needs alot of prep and trigger etc so my mind is    . I hope you can try naturally to make use of any mature eggs that do get released and hopefully get a natural bfp...    

lots of luck hun
hope25xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi ladies- quick one - will post when i get home

2 x 10cell grade 2 and 1x6 cell grade 2 back in. 

Very very   as of the last two, one had stopped at 2 cells, but the other went from 'no good, uneven 7 cells grade 2' at transfer, to two hours later they phoned to tell me it was now 'looking great' and i had less than an hour to decide whether to pay the £1200 to gt it to blast and freeze.During that hour i had my acupuncture app, so no time to really chat with DH. i wasn't even home and was crying in marylebone road trying to HEAR the embryologist. We had to say no due to financial reasons, but i feel absolutely terrible about it, like i've betrayed this embryo and let it die. Wish they had given me overnight to decide. Also a bit annoyed that they put the 5/6 cell back instead of that one. Anyone else been in a similar situation. After trying so long it seems just heartless to abandon an embryo. Maybe this was the one with our baby and now i have lost that chance?

Isobel - Am with Jo - get a scan to prove ovulation, or not, before ET - as i said on the phone, i have heard that Dr ** is a bit harsh. Wishing you all the luck in the world 

Dr's name removed. please ladies can you try to not refer to doctors by name. Thanks


----------



## alexine

Oh Hopex3 it's really great that you had those 3 put back but what a hellish decision to have to make on the fly at such short notice.    You have done really well on this cycle and I'm sending you every good vibe I can that this is the one for you.        If you can try and take it easy and focus on those 3 lovely embies you have on board and yourself. 
Thinking of you,
xxxA


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone!
Kizzy - Huge congratulations!   xxx

Isobel - I echo Jo's advice regarding seeing your usual doctor as, to put it diplomatically, the advice of the doctor you mentioned does seem  to contradict that of other doctors at the Lister.  I would definitely go in tomorrow morning and ask for a scan (they scanned me once without an appointment so they will do it).  Maybe an extra Cetrotide injection will help prevent ovulation - they do it in longer-acting 3mg doses as well as the usual 0.25mg daily doses.  Good luck.   

Hope 3 - Huge congrats on your 3 little embies, and so sorry that you  were forced into such an awful decision.   It's terrible when things  ultimately come down to money, which sadly they have with us now. 

AFM - looks like this cycle's gone the same way as all the others...  spotting 2 days before OTD and getting increasingly heavier. OTD was  today, but I didn't bother to test... I've been here too many times before to try and kid myself that I still have a chance.   Getting straight back on the fertility horse with plan F using my own eggs, and setting the balls in motion (pardon the pun) for plan G which is the donor route.  I'm determined to be pregnant very very soon.  

Lindz xxx


----------



## jo_11

Lindz: Sorry you're spotting... I always start spotting/AF two days before OTD... I'm on Gestone next round. Not even a little pee stick? Just a cheapie one maybe?? Glad plans F and G are sitting there ready to go.

Carnivaldiva: Just interested which NK cells test(s) you had, as the answers don't usually come up with negative/positive outcomes, they are statistical.

Hopex3: Lovely to hear from you! We were worried, you naughty girl, not checking in. So glad you have three lovely embies on board... Sending lots of sticky vibes. It sounds like the 4th was a little erratic and may not have made it to day five... Just going to blast costs £588 even if it doesn't make it. I think you made the right call... They would've transferred it if they thought it had the best chance. Ring the embryologists to discuss if you're worried, they're lovely and will talk it all through with you.

Hope25: I have never, ever heard of anyone ov before EC. The cynical part of me wonders whether 'that dr' is just anti ladies over 40 going to EC.

Isobel: I'd def go and have a scan today, if you can, and see what's going on, and go to the Lister for EC tomorrow... Ring the Lister and make sure you're def first on the list to be wheeled through for surgery.

Alexine: Are you now back in Canada for good?

Hi to JoJo, Justine, Lulu-Belle, Kizzy, Sezy, Reb, Poppy, SarahEssex, Di (still loving those puppies) and everyone else I may have missed!

Jo
x


----------



## Loll

book marking
No time to read all posts but will try catch up soon
Had a bad start to this year my younger brother committed sucide and the whole family upset. He was suffering with depression!
Am totaly devastated

Good luck to all hope to catch up with posts soon x


----------



## jo_11

Loll:  I am so very sorry


----------



## nvb

Kizzy...Congratulations on the birth of Mollie Jean    Bet you can't stop looking at her xxx

Hopex3...Brilliant news that you are PUPO with your 3 embies. I think you made the right decision with letting the 4th embie go as sometimes the chance of defrost with only 1 embie is too much of a gamble emotionally and financially.

Loll...I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. So sad that he felt that life was just too much to bear    

Lindz....sorry that it sounds like AF is on her way    I always bled long before test date with my OE and only got the nerve to test early when I did my DE cycle as AF hadn't pitched up 8 days after transfer.... Good that you have plans though. I find it's the only way to keep me sane is to know what step I'm going to take next. 

Just heard that my boss is 12 weeks pregnant....a honeymoon baby. Pleased for her but can't help feeling a little envious. Must be fantastic to think 'I want a baby. I know, I'll just come off the pill!'


----------



## hopehopehope

Loll - that's hard   

Alexine - thank you   

Lindz - thank you  and what is plan 'f'!!

NVB - thank you - that has made me feel better - i am annoyed that we only had 40 minutes to make up our minds over such an expensive and moral dilemma.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All - just wanted to say a hello and extend my congrats to Hope3 although my heart feels for your decision- so painful. Also LOLL very sorry to hear about your brother. My sympathies to you and your family I hope you can all get through and past this.   


LINDZ yes what is plan F is that DE or some other tactic?  

Hello to JO11, ALEXINE, HOPE25 JOJO CARNIVAL and anyone i have missed off. I hope everyone is ok. JO11 - you never came back on the question of wedding shoes - found the ones that sparkle yet?


----------



## alexine

Loll I'm really sorry to hear your devastating news about your brother.   

Hopex3 I'm trying to PM you but your mailbox is full.

Hello everyone else    
xxA


----------



## justineb

Isobel - how are you doing? I think you should complain about how cycle has been managed - it sounds awful to me!

Loll - so sorry about your brother....IVF is hard enough without all of that on top.

Hopex3, congrats on being PUPO - I really really feel for you on this one as I couldn't bear the thought of that either - so hard - we were lucky and had four grade a/b what the clinic called 'beautiful' embies to freeze after last cycle - but only 2 survived the defrost and we didn't get anywhere with the two that were transferred (even though one didn't loose any cells in defrost and had started compacting so it had gone to preblast stage). So having gone through that I wouldn't personally pay to freeze just one unless I was really loaded...... I would want 2 or more to freeze just because many don't make it through defrost (and going through that process and waiting is also agony!). Anyway, thinking of you - try to concentrate on not being too upset and giving the two inside you their very best chance

Carnival Diva, hope you're feeling better

Hi to everyone else!

JustinebXXXX


----------



## ~Lindz~

Definitely a BFN for me again as AF appeared in full flow today.   

Trying  to be brave by jumping straight back on the horse... doing something is my way of coping I guess.  Plan F is to use up my left over IVF meds on an ovulation induction cycle - I have about £800 worth left in total which I can't get a refund on.  I have an appointment for a scan at my local Bupa hospital tomorrow, and depending on the state of my ovaries,  and the advice of the doctor there, I may start straight away.  

We just don't have the money to spend another £6000 on ICSI with all our chances resting on just the one egg, and it's either use up the drugs or bin them.  Going to go for low stimms and try and get a couple of good quality eggs rather than frying my eggs with high doses.  This way it will only cost me the price of a few scans although I may do IUI depending... not sure yet... will know more tomorrow.  I know we don't have much of a chance this way but it's worth a try.  

Plan G is embryo donation in Czech, same as Kizzymouse, which I expect will ultimately be my route to becoming a mummy.

Lindz xx


----------



## Mish3434

Lindz,    Sorry to read the witch has arrived hun    good luck with the scan tomorrow     

shelley x


----------



## jo_11

Lindz:  I'm so sorry sweetie; I second the face of your old cat on your profile and stick my tongue out to horrible old AF   I hope the scan all goes well tomorrow... I'm sure you know already, but they 'may' say to give it a month's rest as some of those aspirated follies 'could' turn to cysts.  Bless ya


----------



## jo_11

Isobel: How did you get on today, sweetie?   

Hopex3: Sending you lots of...































Lulu-Belle: Sorry, I forgot to answer  It's no state secret  I think I'd wear my hair up; even though I rarely wear it up, both my Mum and DH prefer it that way; apparently I look elegant and lady-like...  as if?!! No tiara for me, although maybe a few sparkly bits in the back, and I'd wear a veil... partly because it would be in a Catholic church so feel it's appropriate, and partly because, well, when else do you get to wear a veil?? As for shoes, well, I need to go shoe shopping; oh the joy . My default shoes will be a pair of Ginas: http://www.gina.com/rox-1127.aspx but I'll see what else is about 

Justine: Hope you're feeling tip-top now after last week's scare 

Sezy: Any news for us yet 

Kizzy: Gagging to see some photos of Mollie Jean!

Alexine: Are you having another scan, or did I make it up? 

nvb: IKWYM about your boss's news; as much as I'm very happy for people, I can't help but wonder when (if) my turn will come. Got to be in it to win it though, so crack on we must 

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Hopex3 well done on being PUPO and 3 embies as well. Hope you are managing to relx and look after yourself. I think it was totally unfair of your clinic to burden you with such a decision and only give you 40 mins to make it!

LIndz - sorry that AF has arrived. Hope plan f is good to you.

Loll - sorry you had such a devastating start to the year.

Isobel - hope things are ok with you.

AFM - had really bad niggly pains above my kidney last week and woke up in agony yesterday morning. My doctor suspects a kidney stone and wanted to send me in for tests. I said no cos I'm starting TX on Sat. He said I could delay until I'd seen a specialist but it could months. I really don't want to delay cos it could be the last chance with OE. The irony is I had a kidney stone when PG with DS, I believe I coped ok for 5 months with it during PG so I should be able to hold out until after TX. I 've got to go in if it gets any worse but keeping my fingers crossed I'll be ok. Typical I waited all this time and now it flares up! Feeling really p*ssed off about it and wanted to be a fit as I can be. 

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

lindz - i'm really sorry for your bad news, you are so positive, but it is still hard    even though i am stil on 2ww I am already plannning next steps - thinking, i responded better this time - should i go back to Czeck for icso for £3k or go straigh to donor - have donor date for first few days of June so luckily have the choice. 

Di - thanks for your support xx

Jo - thank you - your turn will come, by hook or by crook  

Justineb/lulu-belle - thank you for the supportive words xx

Alexine - i will clear my mailbox now - i didn't know!


----------



## justineb

Lindz - so sorry about BFN - you sound so strong (quite inspiring for us), hope planning next lot of treatment gets you through next few weeks......

Dyellowcar - what a pain, get better soon - I'd get referral to specialist anyway and just go even if in treatment

Hopex3 - are you feeling a bit better today

Jo_11 - Gina's are gorgeous!

xxxxxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Seems really quiet on here again... looks like there's not many of us "oldies" crazy enough to keep trying with our own eggs! 

Isobel - hope everything is ok and Dr W was wrong about you ovulating, or if the worst happened that you and DH had a bit of fun!  You could get lucky - it's no different from what I'm doing this time round and although the chances are less than with ICSI you still have a chance of pregnancy.

Dyellowcar - lets hope that kidney stones are a good omen for you!

Hope3 - it's such a difficult decision giving up on your own eggs. Had I responded as well as you I would definitely have gone for another round of ICSI. Anyway... you *are *going to be one of the lucky 5% and will not need to make that decision!    When's your test date?

Justineb - to be honest I don't know where I find the strength from. Praying that it pays off in the end. How's everything with you after your scare, and are you any closer to starting a cycle?

Jo, Alexine, Shelley, NVB, Lullu-belle, Poppy and everyone who hasn't posted recently - thanks for your support ladies. 

AFM, I have just got back from my scan. Good news is that my ovaries have fully recovered from my egg collection - no cysts or any indication of having had ivf, and 6 antral follies which means I have something to work with.  The doctor said that 225IU would be a good dose given that I responded so quickly on 450 and that he personally would never prescribe above 300IU no matter what a woman's age, FSH or AMH - interesting how doctors disagree so wildly.

And now for the bad news - he said that if he was looking at a younger woman he would think we would have a reasonable chance however it was all irrelevant really as it would be a miracle if I got pregnant with my own eggs now whatever I did because of my age.  I think he must have gone to the same med school as the doctor mentioned previously on this thread!

Yeah... I know I need a miracle... we all know the stats don't we, but it doesn't stop us trying does it! Someone has to get lucky and it could be any of us ladies, and like Jo said "you got to be in it to win it".

Had my first Suprecur injection when I got in. It feels unreal to be injecting again already - never done a back to back cycle before. Having another scan in a week's time to see if anything's happening.

Lindz xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

anyone heard form Isobel? I texted heer but her phone must be switched off. I hope she got to EC and that  her 5 eggs were there


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Hope*3 - congrats on being PUPO! Those 10-cell embies sound fantastic - sorry you had all the stress of having to make that decision on the hop, what a nightmare  

Lindz - so sorry about your BFN. They don't get any easier. Good for you putting plan F into action - I'm amazed at how quickly you've recovered - I felt rough for a few months after my EC!! Keeping everything crossed for you  

Di - oh no bad timing with your kidney stone. Hope it behaves itself during your tx - I start sniffing on tues. Have been so busy this last week I'm worried I might forget when tues actually comes around 

Loll - so sorry to hear about your brother. What awful news - take care  

AFM - DS still poorly so back to drs yet again. Am dosed up with high strength vit C & zinc. Don't think its poss for me to have immune issues with the amount of viruses I seem to pick up  . Off for a long weekend to see family & friends & a few well needed nights out - having a girly night with my old school friends tomorrow so may as well make the most of some large G&Ts before tx starts again  

Take care everyone x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hello all just thought i would check in.  Hope everyone is enjoying the (relatively) sunny weather here. 

JO11 LOOOOOVE the shoes i so wish i could get away with wearing a pair of shoes like that but being short with not the most attractive of feet (my other half calls them hobbit feet) unfortunatley it is a case of 'these things dont go together'   But they will suit you fantastically- so elegant!

LINDZ sorry to hear of your news but with jumping back on so quickly it will soon be a past thing. Fingers crossed for you on this one   

POPPY40 -  I tend to be more of a champers girl myself but can of course also appreciate the merits of a well mixed G&T - enjoy!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, sorry cycle didn't go as planned.

Hopex3, there's nothing wrong in having plans, but I'm     you don't need to think about going overseas.

How's Isobel67 doing?  Any news?

AFM, diet going really bad.  Cold getting better.  Just a little fed up.  Can't even generate a bit of excitement over holiday.  At least I've packed my gym bag for tonight. Determined that I'm gonna go after work - even if it's just for an hour.

Hope everyone else is OK and desparate to see pics of Kizzy's Mollie Jean


----------



## Isobel67

Thank you for all of your advice and thoughts – it really helped.

I called the emergency number for Lister on the evening to try to find out some more information about what the blood results were showing.  The nurse said that she couldn’t tell me too much as she was on her way to the bustop!! She said just to send them an email the following day to say whether or not I was going to go ahead with EC. We followed Dr W advice and had sex that night just in case I was ovulating.

Following your advice, I emailed Dr P that evening and said that I would like to speak to her asap to discuss my treatment.  I called the medical secs around 9.15, just to let them know that I was trying to speak to Dr P.  They said that she was doing ET that morning but would probably call me in between.

Still hadn’t heard from her by1pm.  Decided to go for scan at local hospital. Just getting out of car when Dr P called.  She said that estrogen levels had dropped from over 2000 to 1700 and that my progesterone had risen slightly.  She was more optimistic than Dr W. She said that we should still travel to London and that a pre EC scan would be completed on the morning before EC.  Decision would then be made as to whether to go for EC or convert to IUI.  

As I had already booked scan at local hospital I decided to still go ahead with that -there were still 7 follies.

Dashed home to get everything ready to travel to London. At 5pm, nurse called to say that they hadn’t received an email from me as to whether or not I was going ahead.  I told her that I’d had a chat with Dr P and had said we were going ahead with it. There communication seems to be somewhat lacking!!!

We arrived at Lister the following day.  They took blood pressure and Dr T came to see me who was doing EC.  I asked the nurse when I was going to have my scan and she said that if one was needed, they’d do that in theatre.  I was taken down to have anaesthetic.  I asked them when I was having my scan, as they seemed as if they were just going to put me out.  Apparently that hadn’t been made clear on my notes & I should have had it before I went down to theatre.  Scan was done in room that they do anaesthetic – no chance to discuss with DH about what to do or whether to convert.  They could only find 4 follies.  Went ahead with EC and they got 2 eggs.

Have just had call today.  Nothing fertilised.  Out of the 2 eggs that were harvested, only 1 was mature.  Of the mature egg, none of the sperm stuck to it.  Don’t know why that would be?  They said that the sperm were fine.  Is it because as women get older that the outer casings get hard and make it difficult for sperm to penetrate?  Not sure why none would have at least stuck to it even if they couldn’t penetrate it.

Now I don’t know whether any of the follicles that had gone had released any eggs.  If so, whether there might be a chance that some of the sperm has got through to them.  I’m still holding out a small glimmer of hope – I know it’s probably very foolish, but it’s helping me at moment.

Sorry for lack of personals.  Will get organised tomorrow and be better!

Isobel x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Isobel    wow you poor thing!  If it wasnt so upsetting it would be laughable. How inept can they possibly be?  This is one of the things that consistently bothers me about clinics everywhere that they dont seem to take on board how important and emotional these outcomes are for us. No matter how much they try to inject the 'personal' element the way they behave with test results, communication, and those endearing little costly 'extras' just shows how much of a vehicle the whole thing is. 

Sorry you had to have such a rubbish experience, and really big     for mother nature


----------



## hopehopehope

Isobel- I am so so so sorry for all you have been through. I am sending you    to help you get through this. Dr T did my EC as well. I am sure that if the shell of the egg was too thick they would have done ICSI. 
You need to have an in depth follow up with Dr P.  You were left in total quandry without adequate support or information. They should have scanned you and given you measurements well before the GA.  I think if you make an emergency call in the evening you should expect a Dr to call you as soon as they get in.  
I desperatley hope that one of your follies ovulated early. If you hade been treated by the same Dr it would have been easier to find this out. Dr T needs to tell you whether your other follies were empty or cycst or whatever. He should have told you this at the time. I was told by Dr P that if one follie went then this triggered the rest of them to stop growing. 
If it is any consolation i only had one egg that fertilised on my first IVF, so it is not impossible to go on to something better with a different protocol. 
Are you using your progesterone support just in case?? 

I would call the hospital ASAP and ask Dr P to gather all the necessary info about why this went wrong before it is too late and they forget. I would call the embryologist and ask them why they didn't do ICSI as there was only one egg (that's if they didn't - and sounds like that) their number is the Lister number but 41 at the end instead of 40

sorry if this post is a bit wordy and unordered - i am just so angry on your behalf. To top that i got a bill from Lister this morning for the blastocycst i didnt keep.   

I hope is the next few days you start to feel stronger over this


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Kizzy, please add the pic here too. I look at Mollie everyday.. She is beautiful.. Ladies there is a gorgeous pic of Mollie in birth announcement thread. You can see her there.. Kizzy, how are  you? How are you feeling? Hope youa re enjoying every singel minute of it..   

Linz, like your plans.. I am exactly the same.. Without them I could not fight this bugger thing... Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle..   

Isobel, I don't get why they are trying still IVF? If sperms could not get in why did not use ICSI? This happened to me in second trial. They thought they try IVf. They did and did not happen. And than they did ICSI and it was okay.. I am having doubts about Lister really.. If I ever go for UK treatment I was going to try them but it is a worry when we hear about stories like yours.. It makes me so angry and upset.. Stay positive.. Lets hope DH's sperms did the magic inside..  

Love to you all. Mega busy in here.. Don't have time to chat.. 
KUkixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3, our text crossed.. yes I feel exactly like you. And I can so imagine they are billing you for something you have not got.. And no emotional thought went to all these actions.. So very upsetting.. How many days to OTD? What are you doing? Just home and chilling?  
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - They should have done icsi and not charged her considering all this mess. I am soooooo annoyed, especially on the back of my issues with them earlier in the week.  When I went to Reprofit i got better treatment, at least the consultant came to see me after Ec. 
Yes, i am on half term, so at home festering. DH is in London. Managed to have row on phone with him before and slammed phone down. All over him going round to friends of his in london tonight (to get stoned) I feel that this is totally inappropirate considering our situation and that he is supposed to be preserving his sperm in case we need DE. its alright for his friends, they all have their children.  Just makes me feel lonely the fact that he is SO not on the same wavelength as me.  Going out now to get more food in! Then to the Doctors to get some help with my back as it is playing up again after EC ( I think they twisted my hip joint at little).


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling hope*3,
I have my treatments in Istanbul in American Hospital. And I had dealings with Lister and LFC or LWC.. And there is no comparison.. The difference is massive. I really cannot believe how much more we pay for these services and how crap it is.. 
I am so very sorry about your back. Something else so annoying and  upsetting.. Hope docs was some help to the pain..
Well for DH, what can I say.. So very difficult.. On a positive note; I had a friend who wanted try for a baby about 6 years ago. She was with this guy (she was married to him for 10 years.) who did some drugs some kind every day. And she has got preggeres after trying only 3 months. So just don't stress about sperms that much now.. For DE they can do ICSI with the best ones.. You just concentrate on you and be selfish as much as you can.. I know this is horrible thing to say but unfortunately is the only way to get to your dream..  
On a not so happy note; Her husband wanted to leave him after baby was only 3 months. He said he did not wanted to become a dad and don't want the responsibility..  
I always say the same thing to my friends. Don't do things cos you can rely on your DH or family or who evver.. You can only rely on yourself. So if you want a child or children make a plan in a such a way you will be the sole parents and you will be enough tto take care of them. I dont have much trust on men.. Sorry.. or anybody else in fact.. Me and my friends.. More than enough..  
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hope25

Isobel   ..what a journey...it is upsetting that their communication gets so confused...i really do hope that the BMS has caught a couple of good eggs....please do ask them why they didnt do icsi if sperm was not penetrating ..i hope you get some answers soon...but try and relax and think about the BMS having done wonders....    ..

HHH--  re bill...im sure they will correct it if you give them a call...but it is irritating for it to happen ontop of everything...I am praying your embies are snuggling in nicely as you can forget all the crazy stuff going on outside of the womb...    ...focus on the embies you are carrying hun...its hard i know...but you are pupo now so give them all your best positive energy and then you wont need dh to lay off certain stuff if you get that much wanted bfp...lotsof sticky vibes xx
hope25


----------



## hopehopehope

hope25 and kuki - you are both darlings - i know i am being  hormonal at the moment.  the Dr refererd me to an osteopath so at least i dont have to carry on paying the chiropractor- she also wants me to have an xray on my foot if i get a bfn, i have freiburgs disease where your metatarsals crumble and after years of it being pain freee it started  hurting and with it me limping about 10 days ago and am afraid that this is it - surgery. She also put her finger up my bum to look for hemarroids. I have no shame left!!

Kuki - was your treatment in Istanbul much better then??

Isobel - i will call you tomorrow -don't want to call back tonight as you probably need a quiet night in with DH. xx


----------



## jo_11

Isobel: OMG, what an experience for you, you poor love. I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. I have everything crossed that your DH's super swimmers got to those lovely eggies. It sounds like Dr W was right; I wonder if there's any come back on what Dr P said. As for the scan in the anaesthetist room, terrible, terrible. I'd defintely be writing to them after OTD. My thoughts are with you.

Hopex3: Sorry you feel you've had a bad experience too. Were you led to expect you'd see your consultant other than at the initial meeting? It's just pot luck if you get yours for EC or ET. I like that they do the rotation system for these procedures. I hope your feet (and your bum!) are doing OK, and that the 2ww isn't too bad so far (divide, divide l, divide).

Lindz: Good to hear that all's quiet 'down there' so you can get started straight away.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies... On my phone so can't scroll back.

Jo
x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone!

Poppy - That's terrible that you've felt rough for so long after egg collection, 4 out of 5 times I've been absolutely fine by the start of AF, only once did it take me a couple of months to recover but that was the time I ended up in hospital with severe abdo pain.  Hope you are enjoying your girly night out - can't remember the last time I  went on one of those! 

Carnivaldiva - sorry the diet is going badly.  I guess being ill doesn't help does it.  Have you been asked to lose weight before having treatment?  I know some clinics like you to be within a certain range.

Isobel - So sorry for the chaotic way you have been handled.   It's appalling that they didn't know you should have had a scan first.  Would you still have gone ahead knowing you had lost three follies?  Another FF'er who I communicate with was offered a scan before EC but had to go upstairs to the clinic first for her scan, after which she was given the time to decide whether or not to convert to IUI.  That's what they should have done with you.  I'm surprised they didn't re-ICSI your egg if the sperm failed to bind - when I spoke to the embryologist after my abysmal fertilisation she said they will ICSI eggs that have failed to fertilise through conventional IVF.  You are right in thinking that in some older women the zona gets tougher although it doesn't happen in every case... with me it's the other way round as they have collected what's known as "empty zona" from me - they look like eggs however they are just shells owing to the shell being so weak that the cytoplasm leaks out.  There is also something known as defective sperm-zona pellucida interaction where the sperm fail to penetrate the egg owing to defects in the sperm rather than the egg - unfortunately the sperm may look fine but they are still defective but this can be overcome using ICSI... maybe something you could ask Jaya about?  On the bright side at least your timing would have been perfect to catch those fleeing eggies  ... just enough time for DH's swimmers to be there ready and waiting.      Make sure you use the pessaries just in case as the hCG trigger prevents normal progesterone production... fingers crossed for you.   

Hope3 - Am I allowed to swear?!   Outrageous them sending you a bill.  Just a thought though... given the bad communication at the moment they haven't actually gone ahead and frozen your blast have they?  Maybe you should give them a call and find out.

Hi Lulu-belle, Kuki, Hope25 and Jo   

Nothing to report from me today other that I'm starting to get VERY depressed about my age... I'm 44 next week and still childless.   

Lindz xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Lindz - please don't get depressed, we have to stay positive    What is your next line of fire? Was it you with the plan f plan G??!!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, don't be depressed.  I'm 44 and the game ain't over yet!!!  We still have options.

Yeah, I really need to get my BMI down.  Just can't get motivated.  I actually packed my gym bag and had it in my car with every intention of going after work yesterday, but a friend popped into the office and after we both had a moan suggested we head off to the local.  I only had one glass of wine, but most def couldn't exercise after that.  We both laughed about our 'Bridget Jone's' moments after long sessions on gym equipment.  He's soooo funny and always makes me laugh.  Spoke to his girlfriend and she said she'd love to come to Cyprus with me, so that was lovely.

Jo, thanks for the PM.  Hopex3, good luck on 2ww.  Isobel, I hope you get some answers but that'll really show them if you and DH manage to get BFP without them.

How you doing Poppy?  and a big hi to everyone else.


----------



## hope25

Carnivaldiva...its nice to have friends. emotional recharging is just as important..the gym can wait...glad you had a nice natter...  

HHH..sorry you are poorly...but atleast things are being sorted...i suspect I have something wrong with my   as seem to feel like i am passing shards of glass thru there...but too wrapped up in ivf etc to bother even geting it checked out...my whole life seems to be on hold until the baby comes   

Lindz     ...it can still happen//believe me...


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope25, have you tried Prune juice?  It might ease the pain a bit when you have to go.  Don't take too much though.  No more than a small glass at first and it doesn't take long for it to work  (TMI   )

I'm such a fool.  You know I don't know off the top of my head my blood type.  Rang my Dr surgery and they said I had to make an appointment with Dr for that info, so they can determine if I really need it.  What kind of nonsense is that  Isn't it my info to know?  Not telling them about DE option.  It was hard enough for them to prescribe the pill.  I'll have to tell them I need it in case of emergency in Jamaica.


----------



## jo_11

CD:  The GP won't necessarily have your blood type on file; mine didn't.  Plus he refused to do the test to tell me what it was, so I had to pay for it when I was in Spain (we've already been and spoken to a couple of DE clinics as a Plan B).  It only cost about 25 Euros but a bit annoying.  You can find out if you're a blood donor, but I'm not allowed to give blood so that wasn't an option for me.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks Jo. I'm hoping that they'll have it on hand from mym past maternity notes.  If not, I'll have to bite the bullet and pay for the test. 

I'm hoping to try and get things organised for Cyprus and get the ball rolling as my HIV  Hep B & C Syphilis still in date.

God, it's never ending ...............

TGIF.  Only another couple of hours to go before I call it a day.  Gym bag still in car ...........


----------



## hopehopehope

carnivaldiva - my bmi is way over as well and i am finiding it impossible to motivate my self to lose weight. It's the Winter - we're desined to eat in the Winter! Also  i have totally got out of gym routing over the last 2 years with back problems and spending half my life on 2ww, despoerate not to do anything which might compromise a pregnancy.  I have put on  3 stone in 18 months    - but it is not surprising considering the journey i have been on and the fact that i am a stress eater.  Have you decided to  go straight to DE?? You're talk of Cyprus has made me wonder as i thought you were off to Jamaica to see your Dad?


----------



## Isobel67

Ladies  

Hope25, Lindz, Jo11, HHH, Kuki, CD and Lulu-Belle - Thank you all so much for your support.  It’s helped to keep me angry and calm at the same time.  I haven’t fallen into the depths of depression, yet, as I think I’m still holding a small glimmer of hope that something might happen.

I’ve got a follow up appointment next week and have sent Dr P an email going over the points where I think they came up short.   Hopefully, she can then look into it before we have the meeting.

I also rang the lab back and asked them why they hadn’t done ICSI.  Apparently, they can’t do ICSI unless they do it from the outset?! The rationale is that they wouldn’t know if another sperm had already penetrated the egg and just not developed. They also said that the one mature egg was only just mature.  That’s because the others had already gone!!

Anyway enough about me…

Loll – I’m so sorry to hear about your brother.  It must be so tough on top of everything else that is going on with you.  

Lindz – so sorry that AF arrived – but at least you seem to have some plans in place.  I can’t believe the cost of ICSI – it’s so expensive. Glad your ovaries have recovered from EC.  Don’t get depressed about reaching 44 – I’m heading there soon, myself.  I was told that the decline is continual – but a birthday doesn’t suddenly make it that much worse.  I know what you mean about the pressure though –it’s always in the back of my mind.

Jo 11 – wedding plans – now that gives me something to smile about.  When I got married I went to have a few different trials of makeup.  I know I’m late with this post, but what the heck!!  Anyway, I eventually went with someone from Bobbi Brown.  They do free wedding make-up consultations & you can go back several times, without charge.  Most of the consultants on the counter are free-lance makeup artists and would come out to your home to do the makeup.  I went to Mac and they did my makeup beautifully – just right for a night out on the town.  I couldn’t believe that they would think that it was subtle makeup for a wedding.  Anyway, Bobbi Brown seemed to hit the nail on the head – very natural looking, without fading away on the wedding photos.  It’s worthwhile wearing a white blouse when you have the trial – so that you can see the impact of the makeup on a white background.

Dyellowcar – that sounds painful.  Hope you manage with the pain – it’s typical that it happens now.

CD & HHH – I’m always battling with my weight too and have put on about 8kgs in the last 6 months.  I had shopping delivered today, so that DH and me can have a healthy weekend.  But – have just made a trifle, as a special treat for both us after the awful week we’ve just had.  Anyway, back on diet on Monday.

Hi to everyone else – sorry if I’ve missed anyone. Hope you all have a fantastic weekend.

Isobel x


----------



## kizzymouse

OMG! Ladies I lost you!!!

So sorry! 

I am loving being a mummy - it's wonderful and Mollie is so sweet. I am recovering well from the C section. You forget all the bad bits when you see that wee face 

I hope you are all doing well.  
Lindz - sorry AF arrived hunny - remember you can PM me anytime  
Any news from Sezy?? 

Oh I've got so behind with you all!! Here are some pics of Mollie -I hope you don't mind me posting the links for them  

Take care ladies and now I've found you again I'll try keep up!! 

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242990.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242993.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242974.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242995.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242967.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242995.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242989.jpg


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies!

Hi Kizzy - love the photos.  She is sooo pretty!  I may well PM you later as I just want to ask you a couple of things about CZ - thanks hun.   xx

HHH - yes it was me with plans F and G.  Plan F is to do an ovulation induction cycle to use up my left over meds - had a scan on Wednesday and started stims yesterday.  Not much chance of success but more than by trying naturally.  If I stim well (unlikely on only 225) I may change tack at the last minute.... we'll see.  Plan G is donor embryos - already sent my forms off and just waiting for a match now.

Carnivaldiva - I also needed blood type for my DE forms but my GP practice won't do it and I'm also not allowed to give blood at the moment because of the meds I'm on, so I've ended up buying a home test kit off Ebay for a fiver!

Isobel - Glad you have a follow up appointment.  How did you manage to get in next week?  The earliest they could see me was the 11th.  For me having a birthday is just a horrible reminder that I am childless and getting too old to have any.  I know that decline in fertility is a continuum but it's such a rapid downhill slope after the age of 40 and time seems to be going soooo quickly.  I guess everyone else on this thread has children already, but to have reached my mid 40s with none at all makes me feel so sad... just never thought I would be in this situation as I expected to have a clan by now.  I think what makes it worse is lack of money.  If we were well off I would cycle every month back to back until I found my golden egg or died trying!  

Hello to everyone I haven't replied to in person.

Lindz xxx


----------



## Loll

Hi to everyone

Isobell - woo you have had it tough, how disapointing for you and totaly crap!   

Got so far behind now its hard to keep up, so just want to say hope everyone is ok and hoping we all get our BFP in the near future

As always   to everyone x


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy, She is a beauty!!! In Turkish the new born should not be kissed just smell.. So you smell her for me!!   
Sezzy, yes where is she? hope all is well with them..  
Linz, love reading your diary.. It is brilliant!! So informative and funny at the same time.. Great! Wishing you lots of luck..   

Hope*3, how are you feeling?

I am so very busy. 2 weeks to go. Will catch up properly once I get to Istanbul.. But of course althoug I dont' write but read up everyday..

Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

lindz - am with you on that - i just assumed i wold one day have several kids - didn;t even cross mind it wouldn't happen. Yiu're not on your own, please take some comfort in that   good luck with the meds - when i had med iui i got 3 eggs on my 150 menopur x3!

loll - hiya!! xxx

Kizzy - she is absolutely adorable - well done you!!

Where is Sezzy?

Isoble- pm'd you - you're probably on kitchen floor by now drunk on trifle!

Kuki- hi hon xx usual 2ww nightmre - 8 days post EC today and have headache. x How are you? x


----------



## jo_11

Lindz:  Me three!  I haven't got kids either... yet.  I decided to have a quiet night last night, and settled down to watch David Attenborough's Madagascar progamme that I'd recorded.  I thought nature would be all lovely and serene and relaxing but no, of course, it's all about procreation, 'cause that's what makes the world go around, right?  I had to give myself a bit of a slap round the face when I sat there being envious of a chameleon who's body was 'swollen with eggs'.  I seriously think I'm losing the plot at the moment    BUT, you have plans Lindz, like me; we just have to be patient, and we will get our prize eventually.  Sending lots of      for your IUI.

Kizzy:  Mollie is such a doll!!!  You must be sooo chuffed, she's adorable   

Hopex3:  Good to see you're not going loopy on the 2ww yet!   

Isobel:  Hope you're OK sweetie; sounds like you're well prepped for your appt with Dr P next week, but let us know if you need any help   

Kuki:  Istanbul countdown begins!  Two weeks to go, woo hoo!

Loll:  Hope all's OK with you.

Sexy Sezy:  Where are you??  Hoping all's OK; we may have to send a search party out soon.

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

Kizzy - she's gorgeous (and so pretty and definitely a girl)

Lindz - I haven't got any kids either - I've been pregnant -  miscarriage  @ 15 weeks...but that was with ex - been trying for over 4 years now (probably very close to 5 yrs) with new man and nothing has happened and  I'm 43 in May..... 

Hi to everyone else - happy Saturday evening

JustinebXXXX


----------



## kizzymouse

Thank you ladies    I think Mollie is just perfect    Even when she is a little minx   

Praying you all get lucky this year


----------



## ~Lindz~

Kuki - Glad you enjoy reading my diary!    I would give anything to have a dull diary where I stim, I grow lots of follies, I have loads of eggs collected, they all fertilise, I have lots of grade 1 blasts, 3 eggs transferred, the rest frozen, I wait 2 weeks, I test and it's positive, and I put a pregnancy ticker in my signature.  Sadly it hasn't quite worked out that way!

HHH, Jo and Justine - I'm not sure why but it's greatly comforting to know I'm not the only 40 something without children.  Where I live there are women who are grandmothers at my age!  I guess knowing that I'm not alone helps.  

Lindz xx


----------



## TamsinT

It is so good to read the posts here, and to see that there are others my age still without children, but also to read of the successes which gives me hope!

Am due to start treatment in late March.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Lindz - me too with the no kids honey - unless you count one spoiled cat and an OH with tendencies towards childishness   

KIZZYMOUSE - she is beautiful!!  what a wonderful little darling sweetie. No wonder you are enjoying it all. 


Hello all. Will post at greater length later (and JO11 respond to PM) once i have woken up properly  (am sitting at desk looking intently at screen but trust me no one home)


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies

Just a quickie, my internet provider is playing silly buggers! Using a 'dongle' atm and could crash at any time. 

Started DR Sat Yippee! Very exciting.

I feel a little moodier than previous DR but could be interesting when I have to phone my IP today. I now know what the two Bs stand for either side of their name!!! 

A quick ask... had my appointment thru for Kidney stone investigations and often they do an Xray. My worry is I'll be towards the end of my stimms by then. Will it affect anything or should I tell them no way? Any advice welcome.

I'll be back leter for personals.

TTFN Di

XXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Tricky dyellowcar.  I'd check with the clinic first.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kizzy, Mollie Jean is absolutely beautiful.  You three take caer


----------



## kizzymouse

Thank you ladies, she is a wee star


----------



## handy1

Congratulations Kizzy


----------



## Isobel67

Kizzymouse - she is gorgeous.   I want one exactly the same!!

Lindz - I too have no children, so another one to join the club.  Not sure why you couldn't get in to Jaya any earlier, we were offered an appointment this week and a couple next week.

HHH - what a slur!!  I didn't put that much sherry in the trifle. 

Dyellowcar - I'd double check with clinic, too.  I'd be wary about having xrays, just in case they damage the developing follicles.

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have a good week.

Isobel x


----------



## Isobel67

Ladies

For all of us that are doubting that we'll ever become a mother - you should have a look at a clinic in St Louis. They have some heart-warming stories of managing to get some 44 and even 45 year old women pregnant. It's given me some encouragement.

http://www.infertile.com/infertility-treatments/IVF-for-older-women.htm

I x

/links


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi lovely ladies, I am not getting over my failed tx as quickly as I would of liked, I found it hard to come onto this thread, if I am going to go down donor road, still not really got over not having bio child, but I will in time, soon I hope,

Hi Lindz   all the very best for your stimms, hope this one works  , I have pm you  

Dyellowcar, all the very best for dr, wishing you all the very best      

Kizzy  congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter   

Hope x3, hope your back is ok, with you on the 3 stone rise  , flipping ivf drugs, I used to be a size 8 before tx number 1, bmi of 22, now arghh, so much heavier, hope you are relaxing and not worrying too much,          

Jo  , with you on the no children front, hope all our dreams come true very soon , fed up with being patient   

Lulu with you too hon, except I have 2 very spoiled cats,   

Hi to Kuki, carnival diva, hope 25, sezy, alicat, poppy, alexine


----------



## babybird1

Hi Ladies,
I'm new here (i'm 40) and hoping to do a final fresh cycle in the summer with my own eggs.

Ive only done long protocol before - but didnt have a great response (only 5 useable eggs just over a year ago) despite an AFC of 14. I am considering short protocol with a higher dose of menopur and gonal F combined this time.

Do you have any advice, suggestions?
Thanks in advance
Jules

PS - did any of you go to blast?


----------



## jo_11

SarahEssex: So sorry you're feeling down honey. It's such a long, tough road sometimes, and so full of pot holes that it's hard not to trip up occasionally. As for OE vs DE, thus seems to be a constant hot topic on here and I wouldn't worry about posting regardless of which route brings you to your LO. Kizzy is a prime example of how DE can bring you such joy, happiness and beauty.

Jules: I've gone to day 5 on 3/4 ICSI cycles. Tbh I don't think it's the pot at the end of the rainbow it seems to be built up to be, and many ladies get BFPs on day 3 transfers. Part of me always wonders whether the embies are actually better off inside. For me, the thing that changed the number of eggs I produce was moving from antagonist SP to agonist SP but I know we're all different and your hormone levels will dictate which may suit you better. SP works for many. When are you going again.

Sorry for only shirt personals ladies... On phone and train coming into Paddington! Have a good day one and all.

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

Sarah -  It takes time, we all know that  and understand   
My GP is now trying to get me to consider surrogacy/adoption....after my many allergic problems....so I'm with you on feeling confused about giving up on OE route  - it's making my head spin.......as I'm not quite there yet....

Welcome babybird! I've only had short protocol......

Hi to everyone else!

JustineBXXXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

I've had 3 lots of long protocol and the last was mild IVF, which works with your natural cycle.  Had I known about mild IVF after my 2nd attempt I would've gone straight down that route.  OK, I only got 2 eggs last time, but I didn't suffer with headaches, feel tired etc and for me I was after the quality.  Just unfortunate that they didn't stick.

I think when it comes to DE, you have to be mentally ready for that road. It's hard not to grieve over our lost eggs and unborn biological children, but someone on this thread said that sometimes we have to take another road to get to the end of our journey.  Don't know  who said it, but it make me feel a lot better.

I've decided to go alond DE route.  I've paid my deposit, my GP reluctantly told me my blood group and I'm due to go on the pill soon.  I'm just taking a different road.  I think I'm a little older than some of you ladies and for me that bloody clock is sticking so loud it's giving me a headache!

Take care lovely ladies.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Carnival Diva I think you already answered this but where are you going in Cyprus now have you decided for definate?  and when?

SARAH- I hear exactly where you are coming from. Even though my mind is pretty settled I still find myself wishing for the miracle that would see me pregnant with OE. Lets put it this way if I won the lottery big time I would definatley jump back into the OE fray with both feet. It is a hard adjustment to make especially when I am surrounded by just over 40's getting pregnant with little effort. At 45 (ok only JUST at 45 but still it is where it is) and especially in a family in which I now know early menopause is a theme, I think focussing on DE and the benefits of such an approach is the best one for me.


----------



## poppy40

Hi lovely ladies,

Back from a lovely time away - had a fab girly night with great company and a few too many G&Ts  & finally saw the Kings Speech which was brilliant.

Started Buserelin today and already feeling a bit ick - marvellous - only 3 more weeks of it to go 

Isobel - so sorry to hear about your cycle. What a mare - hope you get some answers at your fu & they offer you a hefty discount on your next one or even better a freebie 

Kizzy - loved the pics of Mollie - she is just so gorgeous!

Lindz - how are you doing? You are so brave starting treatment again already  Hope those follies are growing beautifully. Good luck with your scan this week. No idea why I felt so rough after my stimms & EC last time - everything just seemed to be really swollen despite only having 4 follies & my stomach felt like it was being so squashed I couldn't eat or drink much - lost an easy half a stone so not all bad but felt dreadful. Hopefully I'm more prepared this time and will up the protein & fluid and pray I don't feel as bad.

Hope*3 - how's the 2ww going  . Can't be long til OTD?

Jo - I hear you with those natural history progs. They never seem to have any bl00dy IF probs do they?! I'm definitely going to have to come back as something far more fertile  How are the make up trials going? I ended up doing my own as the pro makeovers always looked great from about 100 feet but close up were pretty scary 

Kuki - not long to go now - fingers crossed 

Justine - so sorry to hear about your MC. It must have been devastating to have such a late one  . I've just been looking at a really interesting site where they treat for immunes & NK problems with TCM methods rather than full on drugs etc. Might be worth a look http://www.naturalgynae.com/index.html.

Di - how are you feeling on the DR? Can't say I'm feeling too good and its only day 1....  Did you get any advice re your xray?

SarahEssex - lovely to hear from you. So sorry you're having such a tough time  its hard to pick yourself up again & have to make decisions on what to do next. 

CD - great news you are all set for Peidious. Must be a great feeling to have made the decision and to get things underway - when are you off to Jamaica? 

Tamsin - hi & best of luck for your treatment in March.

Babybird - hi! I'm on my second LP with increased dose of Gonal F (375). I only got 3 mature eggs last time although don't remember my AFC being that brilliant to start off with! I think most of the ladies on here do SP.

Hi Lulu-belle, Hope25 & to anyone else I've missed 

Have a good week x

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello dear friends,
I have lost my laptop to some virus. It was only 6 monts old. So bloody annoying. Sis brought hers so I can get on with my tasks.
Done my injection on sunday. Still hurts. 
11 days to go to Istanbul. And I am so very busy. Absolute madness.
Promise will catch up properly with you all from Istanbul.. 
Will keep reading but just don't have enough time to do personals at the mo.
Please be kind to yourselves..
Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## babybird1

Hi ladies,
Thanks Jo. I've never gone to blast - the clinic prefers to do 2&3 day transfers. They do offer blast. 
Last cycle (at 39) I had 5 embryos on day 2. Two were grade 1's and three were grade 2's all 4 cell. They transferred 2, froze the remaining 3. 
I got a BFP, sadly we lost our little girl to an ecoli infection at 22 weeks  through prem labour. 
Our FET with the remaining 3 frosties failed (last week), so still upset. 

Poppy, Have you ever considered SP? I know our clinic prefer LP - I'm sure it's convenience. 

Please excuse lack of personals - might be a while until I get to know everyone. 

Jules. X


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Ladies! esp to babybird - welcome x

just flew in to say hiya  - Last few days of 2ww going a bit mental. Today is 8 days post 3 day transfer. Have had headache for FOUUR days! also no CM which is a bit weird, don't know whether it is the crinone gel 'drying' me up?  bb's still a bit sore, tohugh not as much as they were. Had mild AF plains Sun/Mon but nothing much today. Very tearful and stressy generally.  To be honest, expecting bfn but living in fantasy of bfp. Going to test on Saturday if no AF by then. 
Good luck to everyone else and sending hugs    xxxxx


----------



## justineb

Hopex3, Hang on in there and stay away from evil pee sticks.

Babybird sorry to hear about BFN from FET. I guess it's so recent that it's still very raw......I joined this thread just after BFN and the lovely ladies helped to pull me through (haven't cycled again yet as tackling immune issues- hopefully!)

Poppy - goodluck are you sniffing or injecting Buserelin?

CarnivalDiva- great news you made your mind up and paid the deposit - all steam ahead!!

Hi Jo_11, Kuki, Alexine, Kizzy, Sezy, Lulubelle, Isobel, Di, JoJopink and everyone else!

JustineBXXXX


----------



## jo_11

Kuki: Sorry about your laptop; did you have it virus protected??

Jules: I'm so very sorry to hear about your little girl; how devastating for you... And then your frosties  Re day 3 vs day 5 transfers, I guess a lot depends on the conditions in the lab. Where I am, the Lister, they're emphatic the lab's as good as inside the lady. Maybe it's worth asking the embryologists for their view? 

Hopex3: I felt sure you'd be addicted to pee sticks by now, so well done you for resisting  I had your test day down as Friday, no? Are you back to work or do you have 24/7 to Google all sorts of 2ww symptoms?  

CD: Excellent news that you've made your decision... Full steam ahead now!!

Jojo: Happy birthday love!!

Poppy: Well done on getting started again... It's a good time to go, in Spring, when everything's coming to life. I've had another make-up trial! I went to the Bobbi Brown counter in John Lewis near me and moaned about the lady at BB in Selfridge's and they re-did it for free! And they did it well; cool pink tones and silver/white/navy on the eyes, as opposed to the warm brown tones I was given previously. I get another free go, so I may actually end up getting them to do it. Result!

Justine: Hope you're ok sweetie; I owe you a PM  Cytokines retest for both of us soon!

Lindz: How's the cycle going? All good I hope?

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

BabyBird, I really feel for you.  I miscarried at 22 weeks too.  It was Group B Strep.  Never heard of it before.  I always thought Strep was a throat infection. Sending you lots of      for your next cycle.

Hopex3 also sending you      and got fingers and toes crossed for your BFP.

Kuki, oh my goodness it's all systems go.

All the other lovely ladies sending you    and hoping all is well.

AFM, waiting for AF so I can start on the pill.  Haven't got my list of hopefuls yet, but it's still very early days.  Ideally May or June would be fantastic.  I'm so excited.  Even excited about going to Jamaica and I know my Dad is really looking forward to me visiting.  Lots of coconut water, fresh food, swimming, sea and sun.

Anyway take care


----------



## poppy40

Babybird - I'm so sorry for the loss of your little girl - I can't imagine how heartbreaking that must have been . I did discuss doing SP but clinic advised results are similar & my DH works away a lot of the week so decided LP was easier from a planning perspective as obviously need him around to do his bit   Would have liked to have tried SP if things had been different. When do you hope to start tx?

Kuki - woo hoo countdown begins. I love Istanbul - will be here before you know it  

Hope*3 - keeping everything crossed &   . Jo's 2ww coma plan can't come soon enough  

Justine - I am sniffing unfortunately - yuck. Bl**dy new phone decided to do my 7am alarm as a reminder at 5am so have been awake since - knackered already  

Jo - roll on spring eh - can't stand the winter! Hurrah a decent make-over! I had one done in Selfridges and looked like a trannie disco diva  

CD - yippee how exciting & your holiday sounds fabulous - can I come too?! x

Take care ladies   x


----------



## dyellowcar

HI ladies,

Kizzymouse – I’ve finally got to see the pics of Mollie Jean she is absolutely stunning!!!
I bet you are such a proud mum. Well done to bith you and Mr. Kizzy.

Poppy 40 – I’m 5 days in to DR and proper moody! I certainly didn’t feel this way last time. Lots of twinges in nether regions too. And as for the dreams OMG, plane crashes, floods proper apocalyptic stuff. Hope you’re getting on better. As for Xray I’m going to leave it til appointment and discuss it with the consultant. Also someone posted on a different thread that springtime is a really good time to start TX with a slightly higher success rate…   

CD – really pleased you have made your decision, such a hard one tho. Hope your holiday is fab too and is there any room in your suitcase for me?

Hopex3 – bless you, 2ww is awful, but you’re nearly there. When is your OTD?

Babybird – welcome, the ladies on this thread are wonderful support. So sorry for your loss.  

Sarahessex – sweetie it takes time to come to terms with a BFN. I’m still analysing mine from last Sept. Look after yourself and tale some time out.   

Kuki2010 – flippin virus! It feels like an arm has been cut off with no internet access. Sorry for asking are you off to Istanbul for tx? I’m having difficulty with my connection and couldn’t look back.

Jo-11 – liking the make-over, isn’t it funny how different sales assistant try to get us to use new colours. Did you get any free samples that you can practice with?

Hi to Isobel67, Hope 25, Lindz, Justineb, Lullubelle and everyone else

Any news from Sezy yet?

Di
XXX


----------



## kizzymouse

Wondering myself about Sezy? She must have had LO by now - Sezy where are you ? 

Thanks for lovely comments about Mollie


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  
I like to know how many embryo did you all put back when you got to 40 as I will be 40 in June and my treatment were to suppose to start in may which I am so exciting as it my 4th and I had brilliant embryo but none seem to stick so they decided to give me baby asprin and steroids including the other drug  which are suppose to help for embryo to stick.
So wonder whether I should wait till I get to 40 and put 3 back in or put 2 back in
Thank you
Hope you all are well and are being positive 
Baby stick to you all
Xx


----------



## alexine

Hi Becky and welcome! 
I had 3 put back at 40 and one stuck. Sending you lots of      for your next tx!
xxA


----------



## babybird1

Thanks Ladies for the   
Carnivaldiva - so sorry you lost Jennifer. Its such an awful tragedy. Such a waste, and so many dreams lost.... Its still pretty raw for me. We might be cycle buddies!

Jo, The Lister sounds really good (lab-wise). I will speak to the Embryologist at Care. We are too far North to use the Lister unfortunately. DH will just have to fit 'the business' in when he needs to i'm afraid. He does work shifts, but will have to ask for some time off!

Becky - you could shedule your treatment so transfer would be either the day you are 40 or after. I would take full advantage of the 3 embryo rule!

Di, thank you. DR is horrible, you have my every sympathy....

Poppy hope to start again in early June. I have ordered some DHEA which i will need to take for 3 months for max effect first. I was so attached to the frosties because they were from the same batch as our little girl 

Hope, the 2ww is sheer torture, youre doing so well - i had caved and tested by now...

Justine, thanks for the welcome. Are you going to be cycling again?
Julesx


----------



## poppy40

Di - no weird dreams yet although I did get some a few weeks ago which were a bit like yours which I put down to the DHEA! Getting quite bad munchies so hard to stay away from the chocolate cupboard - may have to give ww a miss tomorrow  

Becky7 - I'm doing SET but mainly due to feeling rough as hell when I was preg with DS & also because I had a lot of palpitations/tachycardia as I have an ectopic heartbeat which is exhausting as well as scary. I'm not brave enough to have 2 put back as I'm trying to avoid the risk of having a twin preg (fat chance I'm sure but you never know!)

Babybird - I'm on DHEA too so hoping it may work some magic. Lots of us on here are also on Co Q10 supplements which are meant to help energise those cells. I'm so sorry about the frosties, I got very attached to my last one as the first one did stick for a while & its horrible when you know you have to start all over again 

xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Think AF has just started 2 days early


----------



## kizzymouse

hopex3


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  
Thank you so for your information  and did you have baby aspirin and steroids to help the baby stick  as i have been having problem with implantation  and my cons said baby aspirin and steroids will do the trick to help the embyro stick  so if i put 3 back in and they all stick ahhhhhh how can i have triplet  lol  i wouldn't mind having 3 though so that way i wont have to worry about coming back next year for another try lol
Hope3  it not over till it over  as my friend thought she was 2 day early  but it was positive in the end and she expecting twin  so don't panic and wait till the test
Babybird1  have you put 3 back in and what was your result 
Poppy40  what is SET and DS pls


----------



## poppy40

Hope*3 - really hope its not AF   

Becky7 - SET is single embryo transfer & DS is Darling Son   My consultant has advised asprin too as I've had 2 MCs but wouldn't prescribe steroids although a lot of clinics will do.

x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Been so tired over the last few days that I haven't had the energy to post.  Maybe everything has caught up with me eventually.  Still feeling tired, and brain not working so I hope this post makes sense!

Hi Tamsin T, Carnivaldiva, Alexine, Kuki, Kissymouse, and hugs to sweet Molly.  

Lulu-Belle - Snap with the spoiled cat and childish DH!  If I won the lottery I would do back to back cycles with my own eggs until I got pregnant or died trying... trouble is I keep forgetting to buy a ticket!

Dyellowcar and Poppy - I really feel for you both having to sniff that wretched spray.  I only used it once, on my first cycle, and it turned me into a complete b**ch!   Plus I had hot flushes on it too.

Isobel - I looked at that website for the clinic in St Louis - interesting that they are using minimal stimulation with older ladies.  Gives me hope for this cycle as I'm only on half my usual dose of Menopur and worried that nothing is happening follie-wise!  Have you had your consult with Jaya yet?

Hi Sarah - have pm'd you.  Take care hun. xx

Welcome Babybird - I've done 4 short protocols and there are a few different variations but as they all involve less suppression you should get more eggs.  Some ladies respond better on short Agonist whereas others do better on Antagonist.  Personally I think it's down to the individual and from my experience there can also be a great difference between cycles on the same protocol too... I went from 1 egg to 7 eggs on exactly the same protocol and only two months apart.  You are right in thinking that clinics put ladies on LP for convenience - my last clinic admitted as much!  They said that to have everyone phoning on day one of their cycle to book a scan would be unmanageable, and that the LP works well for most people.

Justine - I know what you mean about giving up on own eggs... even though I'm making plans to go down the DE route I'm not quite there yet either, but I know I have to act sooner rather than later as the clock is ticking VERY loudly!   Have you thought about doing a mild or natural ivf using your own eggs? Maybe it could be a way of avoiding allergic responses?

HHH -   I so hope you're wrong about AF starting... I really thought that this was your time, especially what you said about the Crinone gel which sounded like a good sign.  Still test on Friday - you never know.

Becky7 - Hi!  I would definitely wait a couple of months and have 3 put back if you can.  I have had baby Asprin, Steroids, Clexane, DHEA, CoQ10 and still nothing has stuck, although the combination does seem to have worked for other ladies.

Jo - Not sure how the cycle is going yet as my first scan isn't until Friday which will be day 9 of stims so anything or nothing could be happening!  After having day 5 scans at the Lister waiting over a week for a scan seems like ages.  I'm assuming I won't get as many follies as normal but I hope I get at least 2 or 3, and praying they yield good quality eggs for a change!

Lindz xxx


----------



## alexine

Hello girls! 
Hopex3 I really hope it's not AF!  
Thinking of you and sending lots of       Hang in there! 
xxA


----------



## hope25

HHH...   ...just praying its not AF   

hope25
xx


----------



## justineb

Hope x3 -  Really hope it's not the witch.......    

Lindz - sorry you're feeling down and tired (not surprising really!), hope you get to rest up over w/e and recharge batteries.  I'm still nowhere nearer making up mind about OE route - mostly as have quite good eggs and AMH is good for age and above what it should be, problems seem to be immunes/allergies on my side. Haven't thought about one of those more natural cycles - mostly as they say we need ICSI 'cos of sperm issues. Mind you OH has lots of them and they swim ok, it's just most have elongated heads! Will just see what immune tests say and decide from there...........we are going to adoption open day on saturday though.......

Becky 7 - I had 3 embies first time (no stickies), 2 second time - I had gone to pre-blast compacted stage (no stickies again - even though took aspirin and steroids on 2nd go)

Babybird - I don't know when/if I'll be cycling yet. Waiting for immunes to be re-tested (next Tuesday they get done), if immune system is behaving will have hysto and hopefully get going. If immune system is not behaving I am not sure what we'll do next - we might try IVIG....not sure yet.....

Poppy/Di - good luck on evil sniffs - I have spare unused unopened packet of Buserlin - would be willing to post to someone if of any use.  Just PM me if you want it. Has been stored correctly. 

Hi Hope 25, Jo_11, Alexine, Kizzy, Jo Jo Pink, Carnival Diva, Alexine, Lulubelle, Kuki, Isobel and everyone else!!

JustinebXXXX


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - big hugs hun  . Tx and everything that goes with it is so exhausting - hope you're feeling a bit brighter soon. Good luck for your scan tomorrow - your body is probably concentrating all its energy onto your follies  . Yep the spray is horrible - DH is treading very carefully  

Alexine - I swear your ticker is speeding up! Are you staying in Canada or coming back to the UK for the birth?

Justine - good luck for your immunes test & for the adoption open day - might have to quizz you on that one! Thanks for the offer of the Buserelin - have got 3 bottles of the awful stuff so really hope I don't need any more! No sign of hot flushes yet but I'm sure I'll get them soon  

Off to see a nutritionist tomorrow - have had my hair analysed for toxins & waiting on some tests on my thyroid and adrenal glands. I may as well move into the clinic since I see most of the practitioners for various things  

Hi to everyone else - gorgeous new pic of Mollie, Kizzy  

Take care ladies x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi alexine  thank you  and well done  that brilliant eh

Hi justineb  so sorry to hear your news  they was gonna give me steroids and aspirin

Thank you poppy40  feel sily to ask the stupid question lol

Hi lindz  thank you for your kind word as i think i will wait till June for my 40th birthday present to put 3 embryo  

Now i got to decided who to go to  either Barts again or ARGC as bart got 20/25 success rates ad ARGC got 39 success rates for 40  think it big different between them 2 eh


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Just got back from my scan after 8 days of stims and I'm in shock.  I have 5 follies at 25,21,18,15, and 14mm, which is pretty much exactly the same as my last cycle, only this time I'm on half the dose of Menopur!    How on earth can I get the same number and size of follies on 225IU as I did on 450IU?.... And after exactly the same number of days too.  Just don't get it!  So much for the slow and steady approach!  Down to 150IU for my final injection tonight and then I trigger tomorrow...  

Lindz xxx


----------



## poppy40

Woo hoo Lindz - fab news - really hope its a good sign  !! Good luck with the trigger & is it basting after that? - can't remember if you're doing IUI or not? Would be amazing if this was THE one   

Becky7 - no worries! Takes a while to get the hang of the lingo on here!

Di - are you getting hot flushes on the Buserelin? Haven't had any and had loads on the synarel last time so of course worrying its not doing its stuff?  

Nutritionist appointment was really good - not absorbing my minerals apparently, have hormonal imbalance & thyroid and adrenal glands are under strain. Got to try and cut down on sugar - not just the crappy stuff which I have done but fruit high in sugar etc. Just eaten rather a lot of chocolate before I go cold turkey tomorrow & probably won't sleep tonight now  . Will probably be buying out the health shop tomorrow  

Have a lovely weekend everyone - hurray for some sun   x


----------



## neema

Bookmarking xx


----------



## justineb

Lindz - that's great news!! Well done. Hope all goes well. Take it easy this weekend. i think you are so brave. Really hoping this is your time hun.    

Becky - I am at ARGC (I moved from CRM in Bristol) at mo and Jo_11 is waiting for her first appointment there and JoJoPink who's been on this thread is also there (I'm having immune investigations/treatment at mo, did my monitoring cycle in November last year...........Steroids and aspirin work for some, just 'cos it didn't work for me doesn't mean it won't for you.... From my test results I think my immune issues are more fundamental, and need sorting out with other meds!

Poppy - am a bit scared about adoption event - but we are going tomorrow! Will let you know how I get on.

Hopex3 - how are you?    

Hi everyone else, love JustinebXXXX


----------



## jo_11

Lindz: Wowsers! Go your follies!! Just goes to show how things change month-to-month. Will they still be happy to go ahead with IUI or will you have to change to IVF? And more importantly, shall we start calling you cinco-mum now?  

Poppy: Glad the nutritionist has been helpful... Hope cold turkey isn't too bad from tomorrow.

Justine: I hope the meeting (or was it open day?) tomorrow goes ok. I guess it may be a bit of a strange experience when you're not sure what you're going to do. Still, knowledge js power as they say.

Becky: Good luck in choosing your clinic; I guess it depends how militant a regime you want. For me, I want them to monitor my every movement so am having a consultation with ARGC later this month... I've finally decided I need somewhere as @nal as me!!

Hope everyone else is OK. Sorry ladies, I've been AWOL this week. Soooo lovely to see the sun; I love the start of Spring... Everything coming to life, including our soon-to-arrive BFPs.

Jo
x


----------



## poppy40

Justine -   I'm sure you'll be fine hun. Wish it was easier to adopt babies rather than them being in foster care for years - seems madness.

Jo - good luck with your ARGC consult. When are your next tests? I love the sun too - makes me feel so much better.   for lots of BFPs on here soon   x


----------



## jo_11

Poppy: I went along to the clinic today for my TH1:TH2 cytokine retest, only to be told they only do them Mon-Wed as the bloods need to go to Chicago for testing. What an   I felt, 'cause I knew that. Obv got a bit excited about it all  So I'm back again Mon


----------



## justineb

Jo_11 - I thought it was odd you were going on Friday!! I am going on Tues (can't get out of teaching on Monday - otherwise I'd be there on Monday too!) XXXX

Goodluck

J XXXXXX


----------



## LemonD

Afternoon ladies,

Haven't been on for a while, so thought I'd make an appearance and see how your all doing.

Justine - Hope the open day goes well today, I guess you just need to go along with an open mind.  Hope your trip up to the Argy goes well on Tuesday.
Jo_11 - All set for another trip into town on Monday then    that we all get our long awaited BFP's this spring - wouldn't that be nice.

Alexine - You really haven't got long to go now have you.  Bet your getting excited.  I keep thinking that I would have been at the same point too if I didn't get my BFN back in August.  

Becky - Hi and welcome.  I'm just about the start a cycle at the ARGC (did a monitoring cycle in December and had to have some adhesions removed before I could start).  If you have any questions feel free to PM me.  I have nothing but prasie for them at the moment - lets hope it continues.

Lindz - Great news on your follies, will be looking out for your news.

HHH - Hope you're doing o.k. and that it's not the witch.

Anyone heard from Sezy at all?  Been looking out for her news but I haven't been able to find anything - I hope all is o.k.

Kizzymouse - Mollie Jean is beautiful and she's changed so much already in just a week.  You must be so happy and content.

Hi to everyone else - hope everyone is doing o.k. and enjoying the weekend.

Lots of love
Jo xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies - Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend.   

Justine - Hope the adoption open day was a success.  It's something we haven't really considered as at our age we just assumed that we would be too old to adopt a baby or a very young child and would only be offered older children with problems which, having never been a parent, I don't feel equipped to handle.  I would be very interested to know what they said.

Poppy - The hair analysis sounds very interesting... I have VERY long hair so mine is bound to be full of all sorts of crap accumulated over the years.  Where did you have that done?  

Becky - If you FSH is under 10 I would definitely go to ARGC (they like your FSH to be under 10 before you cycle), and if you have plenty of cash too... I heard that a cycle there can end up extremely expensive, worth it if you do have the money though.

Jo - I don't need to worry about being cinco-mum  as the chances of success over 40 are only about 2%, and being officially 44 now (  ) it would be even less.  Apparently success rates for us oldies tend to be a lot lower as the zona hardens making it difficult for the sperm to penetrate, but fortunately that's one problem I don't have (yet!) so I thought it was worth a try as it gives me more chance than trying naturally.  Also my eggs tend to be on the fragile side so I'm hoping a less invasive approach might work better for me.  Re the follies, for an OI/IUI cycle I was told that anything over 18 is considered mature enough to ovulate and 3 mature follies is the limit which is exactly what I have as the 14 and the 15 are not considered "ripe" and may not ovulate, although they could contain mature eggs which could be picked up with EC were I to switch to IVF.  If I had more follies I would switch but given it's near enough exactly the same number and size as last time there's no point wasting £5K... I need to keep some asside for DE if needed.

Nema - Hi!

Jojopink - Looking at your signature you must be due to start soon.  What protocol are ARGC putting you on?

HHH - Hope you are ok hun.  

Hi to everyone else.

Lindz xxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies - Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend.   

Justine  - Hope the adoption open day was a success.  It's something we haven't really considered as at our age we just assumed that we would be too old to adopt a baby or a very young child and would only be offered older children with problems which, having never been a parent, I don't feel equipped to handle.  I would be very interested to know what they said.

Poppy - The hair analysis sounds very interesting... I have VERY long hair so mine is bound to be full of all sorts of crap accumulated over the years.  Where did you have that done?  

Becky - If you FSH is under 10 I would definitely go to ARGC (they like your FSH to be under 10 before you cycle), and if you have plenty of cash too... I heard that a cycle there can end up extremely expensive, worth it if you do have the money though.

Jo - I don't need to worry about being cinco-mum  as the chances of success over 40 are only about 2%, and being officially 44 now (   ) it would be even less.  Apparently success rates for us oldies tend to be a lot lower as the zona hardens making it difficult for the sperm to penetrate, but fortunately that's one problem I don't have (yet!) so I thought it was worth a try as it gives me more chance than trying naturally.  Also my eggs tend to be on the fragile side so I'm hoping a less invasive approach might work better for me.  Re the follies, for an OI/IUI cycle I was told that anything 18 or over is considered mature enough to ovulate and 3 mature follies is the limit which is exactly what I have as the 14 and the 15 are not considered "ripe" and may not  ovulate, although they could contain mature eggs which could be picked up with EC were I to switch to IVF.  If I had more follies I would switch but given it's near exactly the same number and size (give or take a mm) as last time there's no point wasting £5K... I need to keep some aside for DE if needed.

Nema - Hi!

Jojopink - Looking at your signature you must be due to start soon.  What protocol are ARGC putting you on?

HHH - Hope you are ok hun.  

Hi to everyone else.

Lindz xxx


----------



## Isobel67

Lindz - fantastic news on your follies - you should be starting to hand out treatment protocols. 

HHH - Hope you're OK.

Have had major problems with computer - had a virus.  Will do a proper post tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.

Isobel x


----------



## hopehopehope

bfn xx


----------



## alexine

Hopex3 I'm so sorry.   
I've sent you a PM.
xxxA


----------



## poppy40

Hopex3 - I'm so very sorry    x


----------



## poppy40

Jo - oh no! Did you pop into Selfridges for some retail therapy instead? I used to live in Marylebone and absolutely loved it - Selfridges was my local but my walk to & from work via Oxford St and Marylebone High Street was bad news for the finances  Hope testing goes well on Mon 

Lindz - hair testing was done at http://www.traceelements.com/Default.aspx in the US. I had to do it through my nutritionist - looks like you can't refer yourself. Really impressed as I had a 11 page personalised report with all my results and it explained how the ratios of minerals to each other can affect absorption & lead to certain conditions. They also checked for toxins like lead. It backed-up the issues I've been having with my thyroid, fatigue & low blood sugar etc so now have a list of foods I need to eat & avoid as well as sorting out some additional supplements. If you want the details of my nutritionist I can PM you? She's based in Glos. The hair sample has to be new growth from certain parts of your scalp - I entrusted DH with doing it but if you've got long hair may be better to get it done at the hairdressers 

Hi to everyone else  x

/links


----------



## BECKY7

Clinical pregnancy rate 01 April 2009 to 31 March 2010 Price comparison*
Clinic < 35 years 35-37 years 38-39 years 40-42 years IVF price ICSI price
ARGC 64.8% 50.2% 45.3% 39.0%	£2,500	£3,500
Bart's 46.4% 29.7% 26.8% 20.6% £2,900 £3,900
CREATE 35.6% 29.0% 26.7% 8.4% £2,980 £3,830
CRM 40.3% 33.1% 35.1% 21.4% £3,050 £4,150
Guy's 42.8% 37.8% 23.6% 23.7% £2,800 £3,500
Hammersmith 37.7% 29.9% 24.1% 16.2% £3,100 £4,100
Homerton 28.9% 27.9% 18.8% 17.5% £2,450 £2,850
Kings 28.1% 23.9% 17.1% 8.8% £2,500 £3,200
London Fertility Centre 38.0% 23.5% 20.0% 12.0% £3,330 £4,530
London Women's Clinic 46.7% 41.7% 22.8% 14.5% £3,400 £4,395
The Bridge 47.0% 40.3% 33.1% 23.7% £3,550 £4,800
The Lister 49.5% 39.2% 28.4% 21.1% £3,370 £4,688
UCH 50.4% 43.5% 30.3% 23.9% £2,875 £3,875


----------



## hope25

Hi becky...thanks for the comparison table...what are the 2 prices for each clinic shown...

hope25
xx


----------



## hope25

HHH....  ...  take some time to heal hunny...its so hard...we are here for you


----------



## mikee8

hi ladies, i'm new to this thread. your posts have been extremely informative and sometimes entertaining to read!

i have a question about clinics. i just got a bfn from my third try of isci at the lister. i'm thinking of changing to argc - not because i don't like the lister as i think they are brilliant - but because i'm wondering if there may be different protocols or monitoring that might benefit me at the argc. i know that argc will only treat you if your fsh < 10 at any particular cycle, but besides that, any differences? anyone been to both and can offer some advice?

also, the isci price at the lister is gbp4,688 and at argc, it's gbp3,500 (thanks becky for posting the comparison table). it's so much cheaper at the argc! but is this because there are more tests and monitoring at the argc and therefore it works out to be the same or even more expensive?

lindz, on my third isci, i was on half the dosage of menopur (150 instead of 300) and i got more eggs and they were all good quality, compared to my second try when i didn't even make it to ET. i had insisted on this lower dosage as i thought i would react better with less drugs, and it turns out that this is the case. i'm even thinking that on my next cycle, i will ask for even a lower dosage to see what happens - 375 gonal-f for first 4 days (instead of 300 before) and then 75 menopur after that. it's odd because i feel like i'm self medicating - shouldn't it be the consultants to offer different drug protocols??


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  So very sorry sweetie     I hope you're being kind to yourself today; let us know, when you're ready, what's next.  

JoJo:  Yeah, all set for another trip to Wimpole St tomorrow    

Poppy:  No, no retail therapy for me on Fri, I just sauntered onto work... I only 'allow' myself some retail therapy after a BFN; I'm building up quite a nice selection of designer shoes and handbags from that though!

Mikee:  You're in exactly the same position as me.  I've had 3 BFNs from the Lister and, although I love them dearly, I'm heading to ARGC now for something new.  It was when I started designing my own protocols at the Lister that I felt it was time to say 'bye.  At ARGC I'm budgeting about £13k for a cycle; they do daily bloods there (twice daily when you get into your second week of stims), so that ups the £££ substantially.  Plus there's all the immunes stuff to think about, and potentially treat (mine will need treating, hence the £££).  

Lindz:  Oh well, cinco-mum would be nice to aspire to; you never know    

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope x 3 - so sorry hunny, hugs


----------



## ~Lindz~

HHH - So sorry it was a BFN... after such a good response I really thought this was your time. 

Becky - Interesting to see the table - am I correct in thinking you got that from the ARGC website?  Not that I particularly want to put a damper on things but please bear in mind that the table is not comparing like with like, as for some clinics the price is inclusive of everything, but for other clinics there are hidden costs. Also, in terms of success rates they are also not comparable between clinics as some clinics see a large percentage of poor responders, whereas others are quite selective in terms of who they let cycle. Regarding the ARGC there are other costs on top of the basic price which is why I said it can get quite expensive, particularly with having to pay for blood tests daily... there is a thread on here which it may well be worth you looking at, just so you know what may you are letting yourself in for financially! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258184.0

Mikee - Hi!  Like Jo said they monitor you more closely at ARGC so if I had the money I would be interested to give them a go just to see what they would suggest for me, but unfortunately I forgot to do the lottery again! Whether my FSH would be low enough to cycle is a different question - it's normally ok but I had one rogue result about a year ago at 14.8 which frightened me to death! Interesting that you have also tried lower stims too and with better results. Given I was ready for trigger after only 8 days on just 225 I may try even lower next time, assuming I need a next time and I don't have quintuplets!  Re self medicating - sometimes I can't help thinking that we know how our bodies respond to the meds better than the consultants... I guess they see so many ladies that they haven't time to sit and analyse each individual response in as much detail as we do ourselves.

Jo - Good luck with your tests tomorrow... here's hoping your results have actually gone down this time. 

Isobel - How did your consultation with Jaya go?

Hi everyone else.

Lindz xxx


----------



## nvb

Hopex3....I'm so sorry it was a BFN    I have had a few and they don't get any easier xxx

Hi Mikee...good luck with your decision. I have heard only good things about ARGC and if I lived in the South and had wads of cash then I would choose them.

My DP has said that he will agree to go ahead with DS. I know it's a realy hard sacrifice for him to make and it feels like a weight has been lifted off me! I know DE+DS may still not give us a baby but I feel we are maximising our chances. We certainly have brought the statistics more into our favour


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Lindz  i am aware of that and i have been reading lots of great success story who went to ARGC so got to be worth the money as i will be 40 in june and i dont really have much time so would love to pay more and get pregnant then i can start enjoying my life as my life is on hold for the last 3 year aghhhhhhhh lol but thank you anyway xx

Hope25  the 2 different price is for IVF and ICSI    fantastic story result from ARGC  so interesting  and i am still waiting for the other women result in a week time then make a decision from the results xx


----------



## justineb

Hopex3 - really really sorry, we are all here  for you    

Mikee - welcome....I'm ARGC'ing too, like Jo_11 my immunes are being re-tested (but on Tues)......not quite sure where we will go from here yet.....

Nvb - that's a big decision, but hope you can move forward with plans now!!

Isobel - hope you get your computer sorted out.

Lindz - good luck with next phase!!

Other ladies - hope you have all had a good w/e....adoption thing yesterday was quite informative - you have to wait 1 year after last IVF/ICSI before starting process of being screened and hopefully approved. That process takes about a year and involves home visits and courses etc and interviews with your family. It can take a year after for them to find a suitable child. There are lots of sibling pairs or threes needing adoption, if you will take multiples (and if they think you are suitable for multiples) - it can mean it happens more quickly. The average age of a child that get a adopted is 3 yrs 9 months.  They don't want more than a 45 year age gap between the age of main carer and child - so if you are 47 (you'd have a child of age 2 or more).  There's not many babies that come up, most children are older. OH and mum are still not keen for me to cycle again given allergy issues and also that it appears from new blood tests that I do have antiphosphalipid syndrome.....so we are investigating other avenues, but if immunes are down - I maybe able to talk them round......

Love to all JustineBXXX


----------



## Isobel67

Neema – Hi, don’t feel shy to join in.

Lindz – I think your response is amazing – makes you wonder just how much drugs we actually need.

Mikee8 – do you mind me asking how old you are?  I'm about to do another round with Lister, and they're suggesting using 450 again.  After your and Lindz response, I'd be interested to lower my dosage too.  Lindz has a similar amh to me – if your amh is low too, I think I’ll query my dosage.  Good luck with your new clinic choice – sometimes I think a change can be the spark that you need.

Jo-11 – I love the idea of designer shoes and bags after a bfn.  Think I’ll follow that protocol. Good luck with the tests tomorrow.  

HHH – I'm away and have left my mobile at home.  I'll be back on Monday night, so will respond then. 

Kuki - I got a virus on my computer last Sunday.  On the BBC website, they said that it had hit a lot of sites.  I've managed to get rid of it.  I downloaded a free version of Avast antivirus and also deleted any temporary files from that day.  It seems to have worked and I'm back up & running now.

JustineB - the adoption mtg seems to have been interesting.  At least you know that you have some options if you decide not to go down the ivf route again.  Can understand OH and mum not wanting you to risk your health.

AFM – I went for my follow up with Dr P on Friday.  Basically, she said that she was pleased with my response and she would just do everything the same again, albeit she would scan me very 2 days towards the end, even if it was on a weekend.  I raised the issue of me ovulating.  She said that you shouldn't have sex near to EC as that risks triggering ovulation and losing some eggs.  Explained that Dr W said for us to have sex on the Monday before EC on Wednesday.  She said that that was in case I ovulated and they wanted to make sure that there was some sperm there, in case.  She refined it further to say that it might be ok to have sex, as long as it was very gentle!! She said that they should have known that I was to be scanned before EC to check on whether I’d ovulated.  She hadn’t had chance to talk to Dr T, as to why he didn’t know that.  She was very nice during the mtg, but I felt as if we weren’t being told the full position and some of the points that were raised contradicted one another.

However, she’s suggested that we go for another round of IVF immediately ie not even to wait a month.  Has anyone ever done this?  I’m not sure whether it would be better to wait a month, just to let me body get back to normal.  Of course, that is assuming that I don’t get a BFP next week. 

Has anyone used mild IVF?  If so, where did you go and how did you find it?

Hi to everyone else.

Hope you’ve all had a good weekend and managed to get out in the sun.

Isobel x


----------



## mikee8

jo: good luck at argc and let us know how it goes. it's expensive but all worth it. 

lindz: fsh can fluctuate so much every month, i would try not to worry about it (easier said than done). and i absolutely agree with you, we know our bodies the best.

nvb: thanks, i might go for an initial consultation and go from there. i'd like to hear from them what they would recommend for me.

justineb: thanks for the welcome! this is such a great site - i'm not sure what women ttc did before the internet. and thanks for the info on the adoption procedures.


----------



## mikee8

post continued... not sure why but i can't post a longer message?

isobel67: i guess i should complete my profile. i've just turned 40 and my amh was 0.9 in november - decreased from 2.9 in october so not sure what happened in a month, but i think in that low bracket, it doesn't really matter. i had done two cycles of iui at the crgh. on the 2nd iui, i was taking gonal f - 150 for first 3 days and 75 thereafter and i produced 6 follicles. i had to do follicle reduction - do you believe that i'm not sure why they didn't change that cycle to ivf. crgh told me that they were not legally allowed to change it mid cycle from iui to ivf but jaya said that wasn't true? on my first two isci at the lister, i was on 300 gonal f and menopur per day and i only got 1 embryo to transfer on the 1st one and none on my 2nd. and on the 3rd, when the dosage was reduced, i had 4 embryos to transfer. my follicles grew more slowly and at a steady rate with a lower dosage. on the higher dosage, i think they grew too quickly which i think wasn't healthy for the eggs. everybody has a different reaction to drugs but personally, a lower dosage clearly worked for me. might be worth suggesting a change in drug protocol if the other cycles didn't work?

hello to everyone else!


----------



## mikee8

hi isobel, forgot to add that i've done two iuis and two iscis back to back and my response was better on the second one in each case. could be due to cycle variations and different drug protocols, but not waiting a month didn't seem to harm?


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hopex3 big kisses and hugs for you sweetie JO is right take some time out for yourself before you even contemplate next steps  

JO good luck for today let us know how it goes and fingers crossed   . Saw your PM and will respond today once fully awake and focussed on life!

Hello to all else on this very pretty sunny day I hope everyone is ok

Welcome to Mikee too!


----------



## carnivaldiva

hopex3, so sorry it didn't work out this time.  Was really routing for you, as I am for all ladies going through this.      It really sucks I know, but we  just have to be good to ourselves and when ready try again.

Mikee, welcome.

Hi everyone else.

AFM, nothing to report, other than am now on the pill.  Must make even more of an effort to loose some weight.

Take care lovely ladies.  Has anyone heard from Sezy?  Has she had her bundle of joy yet?


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Still having internet issues so get on when I can. 

Hope x3 – so sorry hun. Really sad for you that it didn’t work out. Take care of yourself.    

Poopy40 – how’s the DR going? Not getting any hot flushes, just feelings of disconnection and feeling so very tired. Certainly didn’t feel anything like this last time.  

Lindz – amazing response to the TX. Are having IUI this time?

Mikee – welcome. 

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well with you.

AFM – day 10 of DR and still no AF. Not sure what is going on as usually 27 day cycle, should have been here Friday. I was 1 day late on last TX. Not even a hint of AF either. The only time I would like a visit and she’s AWOL. Any ideas
Feeling very odd as well, not at all myself, feel like I can’t concentrate properly on anything and extremely tired.  

Di XXX


----------



## hope25

Hi All


Just to let you all know that i am cycling again at lister...did ttc naturally this month but AF is here in full swing5 days early so bfn for me  

I have started sniffing naferelin and off for my first scan tomorrow...I really was hoping this month would be my natural BFP miracle...I thought I couldnt face another journey to lister but it looks like i will have to for the next 2 weeks or so...

Hope everyone is well.

luv
hope25

(sorry...have been running around like a headless chicken arranging my stimming drugs so havent had time to catch up on where everyone is in their cycles...but wil post personals soon...know muct relax and breathe)


----------



## jo_11

Hope25: Glad to hear you're cycling again, which must mean you won DH round. You and those womanly wiles 

Di: I know it sounds like a long shot but have you tried a pg test? There have been two girls recently on other threads who've found out they're pg while DRing... wouldn't _that_ be nice?!

CD: When are you seeing your Dad, I seem to have lost track? As for Sezy, I've had a stalk and it seems she hasn't been online since 12 Feb. I have everything crossed all is OK with her and LO 

Lulu-belle: All went well at the blood clinic this morning; I even turned up on the correct day which was a bonus! So my four vials of blood should be winging their way to Chicago as I type. I can't help but be a bit envious that my blood's been to the States a number of times and I haven't had a decent holiday in a while!

Isobel: Glad you've had your follow-up now. From friends who've cycled with Jaya, my understanding is that she's a big fan of low dose stims and that she never recommends 450iu as she believes it affects quality. For me, that level of dose seems to suit me; at ARGC they even go up to 600iu.

Justine: The adoption open day sounds interesting; more food for thought. For me, it's not on my radar of things at the moment, and I'm not sure if it ever will if I'm honest. DH isn't keen, and I respect that. Good luck with your bloods tomorrow... it was lovely walking down Wimpole St today, in the sunshine  And I saw Phil Mitchell from Eastenders when I was walking back to the tube station!

Becky: Are you off to ARGC then?

Mikee: Did you decide what to do re clinics?

Lindz: When are you triggering?? And will you do IUI or timed sex, or a bit of both?!

Hope everyone else is OK? I feel soooo good for having reached another milestone and finally doing my bloods today. Hopefully I'll have the results by the end of the week; I'm dying to know what effect the humira, plus IL, plus eliminating gluten has had on my TNF-a. If they've gone up again I think I shall scream!

Jo
x


----------



## neema

Isobel67 - yes i am bit shy   i will try sharing a little too. Just had my scan today and i have 9 follies. My next scan is on thursday. Although i started stimming in the UK, i am actually undergoing treatment in Budapest and i arrived yesterday so that i could make it in time for the scan. Btw i am on 225 Gonal F and 225 Menopur.

Good luck and sending you all sticky vibes        .


----------



## carnivaldiva

Welcome Neema. I find FF a wealth of information. It gives me great hope when I read of other peoples stories

Lindz,_ go away _21st March. Think I'm going to have to pay for an extra suitcase as my Dad's aked me to bring out extra things for his house. Looking forward to the break. I've got a bit of a dodgy back, so I'm hoping the swimming will help. Can't abide swimming in public pools, but he's got his own and the house isn't far from the beach.

Good luck with the iUI Lindz. Hope your blood results come back soon Jo.

The sun is shining ladies, so let's hope you all have a fab day ahead.

CD


----------



## BECKY7

Hi jo 11  yeah i think we will as DP and i have send the form off and see what he has to say 1st  then go from there 

exciting and cant wait till June as i will be 40 and we gonna ask Mr T if he could put 3 embryo back in 

Has anyone has any success with 3 embryo  at the age of 40 and if so how many babies 

Such a lovely day  finally i can do the garden soon  just to keep me going till june lol

xx


----------



## sheps

Hi

Wondered if I could gatecrash and ask you all for advice please.  Had my AMH done 2 months ago at local hospital and told it was under 2.  My GP told me it can fluctuate so decided to have it done again via Zita West Clinic and it has come back at 4.71.  Thinking of trying again.  Need ICSI, live in Plymouth, need 450 menopur and successful IVF I did not down reg.  Have read that the Lister is good for low AMH and wondered what they do differently than Plymouth where you get baseline scan and 2 more scans and then transfer?  I know travelling to London will be stressful and expensive so wanted to know what your thoughts were and how you rate them please?  Or do you know of another good clinic for the over 40's with low AMH?  I know I sound  like a mad desperate woman, but I guess that is what I am.  Never realised I would feel like this after having my daughter.

Becky 7 - I was 40, got 3 embryos with ICSI which resulted in my beautiful daughter.

Sheps
x


----------



## kizzymouse

I too hope Sezy is okay - she is maybe just really busy with her LO    

Mollie sleeps for 3-4 hours then has a feed, nappy change, cuddle and back to sleep - they really are simple wee things at this stage    So we get to do things whilst she is sleeping - sometimes I don't think she knows when we've taken her out in the pram at all !


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies - wow this thread has been busy!

With all the experience on here I really think we should open our own clinic - after all we've sussed out the protocols (as we've pretty much tried ALL of them between us) so all we need is some good looking & attentive doctors, Jo's 2ww pampering/coma idea and some designer handbags & shoes as standard gifts for any BFNs although naturally our success rates are bound to be far superior than any of the other clinics around  

Mikee8 - Hi & good luck with your decision on which clinic to choose.

Jo - I'm all for retail therapy & particularly after any bad news hence I've also collected a few things over the last few years   It really doesn't seem fair that your blood is jetting all over the place & you have to stay here! Really hoping you get good test results this week or we'll join in the screaming with you  

Justine - sorry the APS has thrown a spanner in the works  . Is this something you've recently developed or a new test you've had done? Thanks for the info on adoption - really useful. One of my friends is a SW so may have to try & get some insider info. Best of luck for good test results too. 

CD - how exciting not long to go til your holiday. I'm off to Wales for Easter - lovely beaches but weather not exactly comparable! My weight loss plans seem to have stalled & the ww lady is stalking me by text. Really hope my new nutritionist does the trick although should get off my ar$e and do some more exercise  

Di - I've been feeling ropey too - woolly headed and generally yuck as well as somewhat 'emotional'. My AF was a bit late too & I did a HPT just incase they'd been a miracle but of course it arrived today. When do you start stims? - mine is 24th.

Hope25 - good luck hun, keeping everything crossed for this time   

Neema - great news on your follies. Best of luck for your scan on Thurs & for EC  

Sheps - hi - that's fab re your AMH although I'm now worrying mine was a flukey result as my cons was expecting it to be a lot lower!  . I would love to cycle at the Lister as heard so many good things but with my DH away most of the week & no family nearby to look after DS & get him to school (there's only so many favours I can ask from my lovely friends!), I've decided to stay with OFU. If this one fails though I may have to have a rethink!

Kizzy - wow Mollie sounds so well behaved & such a good sleeper. Really hope Sezy & her baby are ok  

Lindz - how are you? Good luck for 2ww and your amazingly designed protocol  

Isobel - I've PM'd you.

Take care ladies - better tackle the ironing or I'll be on here for the rest of the night xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies - Nice to see things livening up on here   There was one stage not so long ago where I was the only person cycling!

NVB - Donor embryos is also what we'll be doing next if I haven't managed to get pregnant with my own eggs by May. Strangely my DH was all for it and had no worries about not passing on his genes, unlike yours truly.  Maybe it's because he already has a child from a previous relationship?  Essentially we also decided to go for the DE + DS combo to maximise our chances, plus DH liked the price too!

Becky - I know what you mean about putting your life on hold... all I've done for the last year is go from one ICSI cycle to another.  I didn't even have a drink on my birthday this year, for the first time since before I was old enough to drink!

Justine - I can't believe the adoption process takes so long... definitely not for us then as I will be 46 in two years time.  What do you think about it all - does it seem like a potential way forward for you?  
Isobel - Good luck for your test tomorrow.      After the problems you had wouldn't it be deliciously ironic if you had a BFP... we're definitely due for one on this thread as I don't think there's been one this year!  Interesting what Jaya said about having sex near EC, as I have read research that says having sex two days before EC actually increases the chance of a pregnancy - something to do with the sperm making the uterus more receptive to embryos - but who knows??!  No-one I suspect as you can find any theory on Google if you look hard enough!  I haven't done a back to back egg collection cycle but I've done back to back fertility drugs to good effect as you know!  Did Jaya say how come you ovulated early?  I didn't take anything to prevent ovulation this cycle, and still didn't get a LH surge.  Aren't our bodies weird!

Mikee - I'm not too worried about my FSH any more as now I know that I respond ok to the meds.  Looking at your AMH it is similar to mine, and I'm not sure that it's that relevant either... certainly not from my experience as I was told with my AMH only to expect one egg, two at best, but I've always had more than that (apart from one disaster). Sometimes I wonder why clinics insist on us getting it tested as all it does is give us one more thing to worry about!  Strangely my follies grew at exactly the same rate on the lower dose, so I'm wondering if I could lower it even further.  A lady I PM on here had just had a BFP at 41 on her first low dose stims cycle and she'd had 7 or 8 IVFs before that so there may well be something to it.

Carnivaldiva - Are you still doing an own egg cycle or is the pill for a DE cycle?  I've tried looking back on here but I can't find which you're doing!

Jo - I was planning to have IUI If I had a decent response to the meds but ended up having timed intercourse instead as I wasn't prepared for such a fast response.  I was expecting to have to stim for another week but when I went for my scan on Friday evening I was told I was ready for trigger so no chance for DH to book the Monday off work to provide his sample. Triggered on Saturday lunch time, and did the deed Sunday night!  I reckon I ovulated about 42 hours after the trigger as I had all sorts of pains in my ovaries so fingers crossed at least one of my eggs had a rendezvous with DH's swimmers.  

Dyellowcar - Last cycle I was on Buserelin/Suprecur for DR my AF was VERY late... so much so that I really got my hopes up for a BFP.  Sadly it was not to be, but I since found out that Buserelin or any of the agonists are also good for luteal support too.  Still might be worth doing a pregnancy test... you never know!

Hope 25 - Sorry you're having to go through treatment yet again... here's hoping that this is your lucky time.  

Hi Sheps!  Even though they haven't managed to get me pregnant I do rate the Lister.  I think the main difference between them and my first clinic is the more individualised protocols.  Also their stats are fantastic, especially considering they see ladies that other clinics have turned away.

Neema - Congrats on your 9 follies - any ideas when you will be ready for EC?

Hi Kizzy and Mollie! xx

Poppy - BFN's in our clinic??  NEVER!   

AFM I am now officially on my two week wait, and I have a follow-up for my recently failed ICSI cycle on Friday.  I am expecting to get told off for self-medicating, but I'm looking forward to seeing Jaya's face when I tell her about my response!  Just a bit of a moan: It's DH's birthday today and he has gone to the pub without me again, which he even did on my birthday last Friday.  The man just can't seem to stay away from there... feeling very let down.  

Lindz xxx


----------



## hope25

sheps...welcome...i have had some ivf cycles at lister and they are pretty much the same as you describe..plus we also have a blood test with scan 2 and 3 etc to track e2 levels. Could you not cycle where you got your BFP again if travelling is a lot. I know what u mean about desperate since having your dd..me too.....btw..did you have 3 blasts or 3 day embryos put back on your bfp cycle..?? my amh seems low but it doesnt seem to have any correlation with the number of eggs i get at ec so not to worry..i suspect its not amh but something else that they havent quite discovered yet that is a deciding factor.Lister is very calm and relaxed and no waiting lists...and i am sure you can even have your scans done at your local hospital and have results sent down and just come for ec and et..i have read of other ladies who have done that where travelling was an issue..all the best 

poppy40...hi ...yes..i am cycling again...i was also hoping for a natural miracle but af got me 5 days early the witch...anyway..atleast i can start the ivf now.AGAIN  ...thanks for the good wishes...are you stimming this month..on LP...??all the very best..we will be cycle buddies..almost..

lindz...what do u mean self medicate...what did you do exactly...tell..tell.  ..i also lowered my dose of menopur last cycle off my own back and got 8 eggs although was told only to expect 2-4 eggs...i have been reading alot about women getting better response on lower stimms...God this is all bonkers..there is no rhyme or reason...first we all go up then we all go down chasing these elusive good eggs..i am confused...i am on 375 menopur but really want to lower it..dont know what that will do...sorry about DH trotting off to the pub..  men..maybe he has forgotton his own b'day.  ..he is a man after all and alot dont really put much emphasis to b'days especially their own. thanks for sharing about agonists being good for luteal support...i suspect i have a luteal shortage so it might help..i am on synarel

AsForMe...well ...had my first scan and have 4 antral follicles on LS and 2 on RS.. started stimming today..Please God let juicy golden eggs grow that will give me healthy babies..i really am up against the biological clock ticking higher and the savings meter getting lower...yikes.  

luv to all....hears hoping for lots of bfps on this thread from our 40+ eggies
hope25
xx

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## neema

Carnivaldiva - Yes FF has a wealth of information and it has really kept me encouraged during this cycle.

Poppy - Thanks just praying that the follies will have grown a bit more tomorrow. EC date is not set yet but i was told it should be early next week.

Does anyone know if it's ok to have a Thai massage during stimming?. Apparently it helps with blood circulation. There is a lovely spa down the street where i am staying and i popped in yesterday to get a brochure but the aromatherapy oils/incense were so i strong that i could smell them at the reception area.....


----------



## neema

Lindz - Thanks, EC will be early next week. Sending you     during your 2WW.


----------



## Lulu-belle

having the pits of a day at work today and it is not even 10:30! How is everyone else?

KIZZYMOUSE - enlightening what you say about Mollie's sleeping habits - Every now and then I start to wobble on the thought of all the potential change and disruption a baby would bring, the usual questions e.g. ' am i too old now, too stuck in my ways, will I be able to cope or will i be one of those horrible mothers that reaches for the gin before 11am (i think unlikely!  ) and am always re-assured by reports that life still goes on and although the change is inevitable it is not necessarily of tsunami proportions.


----------



## kizzymouse

Lulu - your life DOES change - but it's such an amazing change   

Instead of everything being about you it's now about the precious little bundle - they come first   

You have to plan everything - even having a bath !!   
Helps having a very hands on DH who has another 2 weeks off work


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lullu-belle, it seems that every day is one of those days for me.

Can't motivate myself to do any work.  Need to get paperwork together for bookkeeper for VAT returns.  Kinda thinking of doing away wih her as I put everything in chronological order on spreadsheets for her, so most of her work is done.  Scales at gym say 2kg off, but I think they are faulty!

Lullu-Belle, our lives will change, but for the better!!!  I keep hoping that by Xmas I'll be well and truly preggers.  That keeps me going.

Wish it were Friday.

How's Kuki doing?  Any news on her treatment.

Ladies, keep sane - there's always light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hope25, and Mish!

I had loads of left over fertility meds from my last cycle so decided to do an OI cycle at my local clinic, but I decided what protocol I was going to use, rather than letting the consultant decide, and then discussed with the consultant what I was intending to do before I started, had a baseline scan first plus was scanned during stimulation too.  Don't worry Mish - I am not so daft as to do it completely alone and I certainly woudn't endorse that either, so maybe "self medicate" is the wrong term... maybe I should have said that I devised my own protocol!

Lindz xxx


----------



## hope25

thanks Lindz...i might do that too...seem to always have something left over.


----------



## Sezy

Hi Ladies,


Sorry I've been AWOL, but with a new baby in the home finding time to post is hard!!!


Yes, our beautiful baby girl was born on Monday 21 February at 8.03am.  I was in labour for 17.5 hours (I actually started contractions the Thursday before....its a long story!!) on only hypnobirthing and a couple of paracetemol    However, despite having my water broken for me, and a drip of oxytocin, I only dilated to 6 cm in that time, so ended up having a c-section:  I didn't mind one bit as was exhausted by this point    and the moment she was born was still magical spin  We have named her Freja (Norwegian spelling of Freya) Esmeralda - pics will be posted soon!!


To say we are besotted would be an under statement   though we are completely frazzled too...


Congrats to Kizzy too - hope you are enjoying being a mummy as much as I am!!


Big hugs and love to everyone else - I hope that the births of Kizzy's and my babies offer hope to all of you and proof that it really can happen   


Sezy (not so Sexy right now though, hehehehehe!)


xxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy! Great to hear from you    Congrats on the birth of your beautiful daughter - love the name   

So our LO's are 2 days apart then    And we both had c sections!!    I'm recovering well from mine are you?

My induction was started off at 09:30am on Fri 18th - waters broke at 11:15 pm and contractions started soon after but didn't get passed 1cm dilated despite having 2 pessaries! So I had a c section - Mollie Jean was born at 10:35 pm on Sat 19th   

Yes, I'm loving being a mummy    She really is good and we've settled into a lovely little routine   

Can't wait to see your pics - I've posted lots of pics of Mollie on my birth announcement thread


----------



## kizzymouse

Big hellos and hugs to everyone else  - it's such a horrible day today - no pram walk for me!


----------



## hope25

sezy...lots and lots of congrats.....can you see any of yourself in her..its early days..they change so much....you must be soo happy...and we are too..its great for this thread to have a baby from our 40+eggs...you have given us all renewed hope...i am cycling again and have started stimming my 40+eggies to grow as of yeaterday...God it seems such a loooong journey from where I am to where you are at the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow...just hope my rainbow doesnt fade before I get to the end.

enjoy your time with the little bundle of joy...have you done the checking fingers toes features thing yet where you and dh decide which bit of her is from which one of you...its fun..try it.  

a kiss to Freja from her aunty Hope25
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sezy, many congratulations      

Labour etc, it's all worth in it the end.  You and DH continue to enjoy your bundle of joy.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hey SEZY big big congratulations cant wait for photos- and what a beautiful name and a beautiful baby judging from the tiny photo. So glad to hear from you. Big kisses, hugs and welcomes to Freja   And extra special ones for her mum    (and Dad of course!   )


----------



## nvb

Just to say a big congratulations to Sezy and welcome to Freja


----------



## TamsinT

Wonderful news, Sezy, and many congratulations!
I'm at the beginning of the journey, having just started taking the pill in preparation for stimming next month.
You've given me hope


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Well panic over AF came yesterday, phoned clinic and have got my DR scan booked for next Tuesday. I think I was just getting my knickers in a twist cos worked all my dates out etc. I actually don't think the lateness will affect much.  

Jo-11 – Thanks for the advice, it would have been a nice surprise, and yes a long shot, but hey ho, not this time for me. I didn’t even get chance to do a HPT.

Poppy40 – I feel better since AF arrived, think it was all the hormones building up! How come you have to wait til 24th for stimms? If all is ok with DR scan I’ll be stimming next Tuesday evening. Hope you’re feeling a bit better and not so woolly headed.

Lindz – again thanks for the support but not meant to be, I was already spending the IVF money in my head, LOL. Hope you’re 2ww is going ok and sorry to hear DH is being a bloke! They really don’t think the same way as we do.

Hope 25 – good luck with your stimming and we’re cycle buddies too. 

Neema – Good luck with your stimming too, looks like a few of us will be at the same stage.

Sezy – Many congrats on you and welcome little Freja… what a pretty name. She is very beautiful. Hope you and DH are enjoying her.     

Both you and Kizzy give us lots of hope!  

Hi to everyone else.

Di XXX


----------



## mikee8

lindz, the woman you spoke about who just got a bfp after 7/8 ivf tries gives me hope that you just need to find the golden egg. hope i am not bankrupt before then though. and i hope dh makes it up to you in other ways.

good luck to those stimming!

afm, i think i will go to the lister one more time now that ive found a drug protocol that seems to work. at the same time, i will book a consultation at the argc to see what they will recommend for me. i'm going in to see jaya on monday. any advice on what tests i should request? blood clotting? immunes (is it too early - i've had 2 isci bfns)? can someone explain the process - is it merely just blood tests, how long do you need to wait, does the blood get tested in the us, etc.?

hi to everyone else and congrats to sezy and kizzy!!


----------



## LemonD

Sezy,

There you are - we were getting worried.

Massive congratulations on the safe arrival of Freja    - enjoy every moment.

Jo xx


----------



## sheps

Hi, thanks for the welcome Hope25 and Poppy

Hope - I had 3 day 3 embryos on board not blastocysts for my BFP.

Sheps
x


----------



## poppy40

Sezy - huge congratulations on the arrival of little Freja! - what a beautiful name. Looking forward to seeing some more pics we can cluck over!

Di - can I ask if your AF is worse than usual? Mine has been so painful - everything is REALLY tender & lots of stabbing pains. Hurts to walk even today - think my ovaries are trying to escape   I am d/r for 3 weeks - suspect that's to do with timings for the clinic than any other reason  . Fingers crossed you can start stims next week.

Hope25 - yep I'm on LP again which seems to go on forever. Good luck with the stims - you'll be done & dusted with EC before I even get jabbing!

Hi to everyone else - need more painkillers & hot water bottle. Haven't had AF this bad since before I started IVF! x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi lovely ladies sorry not been on much, been working such long hours, still coming to terms with donor road, but in process of sorting it all out and getting new passport,

Jo thanks for lovely message last week, hope everything is good with you  

Justine, thanks also for kind words  , re OE /DE, hope we all get our miracle very soon one way or another 

Carnival d , good luck with the path you have taken, I have got my blood test done today for blood group, good luck for the future  

Lulu , thanks too for kind words, its so good to have others going through this dilema of OE/DE, all the best for the future 

Poppy thanks hon  , d/r for 3 weeks , blimey thats a long one, all the very best    for this cycle 

Di , thanks for lovely message, all the very best to you as well for your cycle 

Hi Lindz       
Hopex3 so sorry hon     


Sezy,   on the birth of your gorgeous daughter what a lovely name, 

Hi Kizzy  how are you doing how is Molly


----------



## kizzymouse

We are both fine Sarah, thanks for asking


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, been reading for a while & not posting. This has to be quick cos gotta go to bed soon! I can update you with more details about me in next few days if you want?

First big congratulations to Kizzy & Sezy, well done, such great news!
Also congrats to giatoo, so exciting!

Sorry for all the BFNs on this thread.

Quick question - any ideas for a good counselor for me to see? I can easily get to central London & am in SW London/Surrey. Ideally not too expensive! Need to speak to someone about my experience & what to do next if anything. 
Take care all


----------



## ~Lindz~

Sezy - Congratulations!   And what a great name too.  Isn't Freja the Nordic goddess of fertility?  

Dyellowcar - Sorry AF arrived, but each month we still hope for that natural miracle!   

Mikee - I had a thromobhilia screen (clotting) which included about 20 different tests e.g. Factor V Leiden, lupus anticoagulant, antiphospholipid, protein C... (too many to name here).  Also I was tested for various antibodies such as antinuclear and thyroid autoantibodies, plus MTHFR and NK cells.  I gave my GP the blood test form from the Lister and they were able to do all these tests on the NHS, with the exception of MTHFR and NK cells which I had done at the Lister.  Jaya was initially reluctant for me to have the tests, despite 4 failed ICSIS, as she said my failures were probably just down to my age, but agreed when I mentioned I have Raynauds which is classed as an autoimmune disorder, plus also I had a clotting screen at the GP years ago which came back as "abnormal but inconclusive" whatever that's supposed to mean!  If you have allergies or an autoimmune disorder she will hapily let you have the NK cells tests, otherwise you may need to persuade her.  Yes, they are all blood tests, and I reckon it took 3 weeks approx for all of them to come back, including the NK cells which went to the States.  As it was I ended up having both a clotting disorder and immune problems too so wish I'd been tested a long time ago as I when I found out I felt that I'd completely wasted my time and money on my previous cycles as they were just doomed to failure.  

Hope25 - Forgot to mention, the one good thing about the cycle that I've just done is that it only cost £300, so if it fails (which is more than likely) at least I won't be too out of pocket!

Lindz xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

HEY Blueberry so very good to hear from you. Yes please do update us last we 'spoke' all that happened with you was a bit fresh and it would be good to know how you are feeling now and how you have been doing. i cant advise re counselling - but i imagine Sezy could give you some pointers when things have steadied at her end. 
By the way all JO11 and I were discussing how it might be time soon for another meet up. We were thinking maybe in May/June somtime when the weather is warmer.  Anyone else on board?


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies - not long til the weekend (thank gawd)

Lindz - so sorry I forgot to wish you luck at your follow up at the Lister tomorrow  . Would love to be a fly on the wall when you tell Jaya about your protocol   Wow £300 - wouldn't that be great. We'd be doing back to back cycles until they worked   Sorry to hear DH keeps going AWOL - they all seem to run for the hills when tx and emotions are in the frame. I swear the only time I've spent with my DH over the past few weeks is when he's been asleep but as he seems to work almost EVERY night, he isn't even sleeping for long. Not ideal preparation for his contribution to IVF so I'm not impressed  

Hi SarahEssex - lovely to have you back on here again - don't disappear will you  

Hi Blueberry - we'd love to hear more about you. Hope you're ok. Sorry I can't help with the counselling but hopefully someone will pop on soon with some suggestions.

Lulu-belle - a meet up sounds great  

Lindz & Justineb - don't think we're all that far away from each other so if you ever fancy meeting up for a coffee or something stronger, give me a shout.

Have a great day ladies x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,
Mega busy in here.. Off to tx on saturday. Af is around the corner I think. It would be great to arive tomorrow it means scan on monday.. Yuppie!! I hope there won't be any nasty suprises..
Sorry for no personals but will catch up properly from Istanbul in next week. 
Love and luck to you all. Kukixx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Just an update on today's scan.....follies are growing nicely and the last scan is scheduled for sunday. EC will be on tuesday if all goes all well,  it does.

Sezy and Kiddymouse - Though i don't "know" you, I'd like to say....Congratulations on your bundles of Joy. It is so good seeing people who have been on this journey succeed and you give hope to those of us who still TTC against all odds.xx


----------



## justineb

Hi Ladies

Sezy - congratulations! Such a beautiful name.    

Poppy - where are you? I'm in Gloucestershire.

Lindz - hope you get somewhere with cycle     - very interesting to read about it. Are you IN SW as well (suppose you must be if you went to BCRM.....which I think you did)

Had a big and very wonderful surprise  earlier this week.

I came to London on Monday evening for immune tests on Tues morning, felt sick and had sore (.)(.), AF not due til Friday (tomorrow), but felt so wierd that I did Clearblue HPT and  it said 1-2 pregnant!!!.     

We were  completely amazed........after nearly 5 years of trying and 3 goes at IVF/ICSI......we've had a natural post-humira miracle (and I'm 43 in May!!!). And that's after the allergy to Humira!! HCG was done on Tuesday at ARGC and it confirmed I am pregnant and it's been creeping up since then. It's very very early days (only day 27 of cycle today) and my immune system has started playing up - those NK cells (CD 56) were at 16% two days ago (they were at 13% when originally tested) - and there's the APLS .  Just hope it stays!      

Think I'm in the right place at ARGC....been in every day so far this week - they seem to be keeping a close eye on me. Been put on 2 Clexane jabs a day (morning and evening) and aspirin at lunch time and been in for ILs today and start on steroids, also having 2x cyclogest a day as progesterone was a bit low.

This miracle has happened when we were about to throw in the towel and go for adoption instead!! Just shows you ladies that you must never give up hope!!!

I keep thinking I am in a dream!!

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned, keep strong and keep going ladies!!

Justinebxxxxx


----------



## Isobel67

Hi Ladies

Just to update you all.  Did a test yesterday and it was BFN.   No sign of AF, but feeling very disappointed.

Am going away with DH tomorrow for a break.

Will catch up when I'm back.

Isobel x


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Woah, loads to catch up on, you chatty girls  I'll never get everyone's news.

Good luck to those DRing and stimming, or about to cycle.

Sexy Sezy: Many congratulations on the birth of the beautifully named Freja. Lovely to hear from you, we were worried!

Blueberry: Great to hear from you; a friend of mine has seen a counsellor; do you want me to get the details? 

Lindz: Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too bonkers. Just a quick one re immunes and the Lister; their NK cell tests go to Jersey! They are not the Chicago immunes and are not recognised as such. Dr Gorgy and ARGC run different tests.

Lulu-belle: Yep, I'm on for a meet-up 

Hi to everyone else; hope you're all well.

Jo
xxx


----------



## jo_11

Justine: A separate post to you for your amazing natural BFP, woo hoo lady!!! Fantastic news; thanks for sprinkling some of that babydust magic on the thread. Spring has a lovely start to it. xxx


----------



## poppy40

Isobel - so sorry hun   although no AF could still be a good sign so might be worth testing again  

Kuki - best of luck with your tx in Istanbul   

Justine - OMG!!!!!! I've PM'd you. Lindz was only saying we needed a BFP on the thread & you've done it  

Hi to everyone else - got friends over soon so better get my backside into gear x


----------



## LemonD

Justine,

OMG, OMG!  Well done lady!  Bet you can't believe it.  I'm sooo pleased for you.  

Just goes to show that there is hope for us all.  Isn't it strange that its happend just when you were starting to think about other routes.

Fingers crossed that those levels keep going up and glad to the Argy are keeping a close eye on you.  

Hoping to start my cycle next week so I might even see you in there.  I'll let you know when I'm in.

Take it easy.

Hi to everyone else.

Jo xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Justine - amazing news, so happy for you and DH   

I hope it gives a ray of hope to all the lovely ladies on this thread


----------



## justineb

Thanks ladies....I still can't believe it!!!

Isobel - so sorry to read your news, I agree with Poppy that it might be worth testing again if AF has not shown up.     

JustinebXXX


----------



## Loll

Hi to everyone and good luck ttc

Welldone and huge congratulations to Sezy and Kizzymouse on the birth of your little girls x x 
Justineb what fantastic news i bet your on cloud nine    x you certainly put a big    on my face

As always   to everyone x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Isobel 67 - so sorry - big  

Justineb - you give us all hope...  that little embie grows and grows! x

LJ x


----------



## hope25

Isobel...    dont give up hun...

justineb...woowowowoowowowooo...thats the good news we all need...such an injection of hope on this thread..i am so thrilled for you./what are your hcg levels so far..and when are you testing them again. I am really so happy i am lost for words...i wish i knew how to put those pink elephants on here that jo-11 uses...many many congrats       

More bfps please lovely ladies....

lots of luv and luck
hope25xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb, what a fantastic new!!!!! I am delighted for you!!!! Will be keep checking to see how you are progressing.... Made my day!!!
Love Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Isobell, I am so very sorry.. But do it on OTD.. And see.. We never know in this game.. 
My second treatment show no line but I was pregnant. Blood test showed 51HCG. 
Thinking of you!!! Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies!
Sezy big congrats on the arrival of Freja! You and DH must be so thrilled!   

Justine what fantastic news!!  So happy for you...sending you loads of       for your embie!

Blueberry Great to hear from you! Hope you are keeping well! 

Kuki     

Isobel67 Sorry to hear about your BFN.   Might be worth testing again tomorrow if that's when AF is due. ^reiki   

Jojopink Hello! 

Linz Hang in there missus!    

Hopex3 Hello! 

Hello to everyone else....great to find things charging up again! Sending lots of     

xxA


----------



## ~Lindz~

Wow Justine... What incredible news!  You deserve some good luck after what you have been through.  Huge congratulations!   

Will catch up with everyone else tomorrow.  Lindz xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Justine WOW big congratulations. I am over the moon for you   

Isobel so sorry hun i know it sucks big time (excuse my languague). 

Hello to all else out there


----------



## carnivaldiva

JustineB - yippee.  Well done both of you.  Hope you take it easy for a while and like you say, you're with a good clinic that will monitor you.

Isobel67, so sorry love. Try and relax this weekend away.  Gather your thoughts and then when you're ready, you'll know when.

Lindz, good luck on 2ww.  I'd love to meet up with you guys at some point.

Everyone else hi and thank goodness it's Friday.

Off to get my hair braided on Sunday.  I suspect it'll take a minimum of 6 hours.  Should really get it done on holiday, but I'm only away for 2 weeks and don't want to waste a day sat in the hairdressers.

Take care ladies.


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Poppy40 – How are you feeling? Sorry AF has been a bad one (hopefully the last in a while tho!) My AF has been lighter than usual but it was on last DR. A little painful at times but nowhere near as bad as normal. Had the odd hot flush yesterday and a little headachey today, but the sun is shining and the day ahead looks good. 

Sarahessex10 – Bless you, it’s such a big decision but looks like you’re making the first steps getting your passport sorted. As for DE route, look at Kizzy! Also my BF is due in about 3 weeks with DE twins, on her final IVF using OE she produced 1 folly, after much heartache and some top notch counselling they decided to go to Spain and succeeded on the first go.  

Isobel67 – sorry for your BFN. Have a relaxing break with DH and take some time out. 

Blueberry – Hi. I remember you from when I first joined this thread and all the horrible things you have endured. Hope you are feeling better and find a good counsellor. 

Neema – well done on your follies and good luck for EC on Tuesday if it is confirmed.

Kuki – All the best for your scan.

Lullu-belle and Jo-11 - a meet up sounds fab, would be great to put faces to names.

Justineb- Wow! Well done lady!     How exciting and a natural one too. Shows there is hope for us all. Look after yourself! Hope your BFP is catching.   

LJyorkshire – how is your TX going? I noticed you on the march/april cycle buddies but it is so busy on that thread.

AFM – counting down the days to start stimming. This TX seems to be going really slowly, tho I’m keeping busy. DH was a sweetie last night talking to my ovaries! Saying ‘grow follies, grow’ I didn’t have the heart to explain that nothing is happening at the moment but it was so sweet. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. And Hi to anyone I’ve missed.

Di XXX


----------



## Lulu-belle

Re meeting up - where is everyone based?


----------



## carnivaldiva

I'm near to Guildford, so quite easy for me to get into London


----------



## TamsinT

I'm in London and would love to meet some of you!
Ordered my drugs today and was horrified at the cost...
Tamsin


----------



## Kuki2010

Girls,
I love to meet you all. 
I am in Radlett. So London is 20min away.. 
Let me know..
Kukixx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Ladies,

I've been lurking as I don't feel I fit into this category anymore, but would like to meet up if you are arranging one.  I'm in West London.

Have PMd Kizzymouse but congratulations again.  Mollie is gorgeous!   

Congratulations to Sezy too!   

Love to all
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## neema

Isobel67 - am so sorry, hope the weekend break makes you feel a bit better, once you do pick yourself up, dust yourself and try again  

Justineb - Congratulations on you BFP   you are surely blessed and thanks for giving the ladies on the thread hope.

dyellowcar - thanks,   that all goes as planned.....i know tx have a way of springing surprises.

Good luck to all who are in their 2WW or about to start tx. xx


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-belle: London's good for me too. There's a place near Bond St that could be nice and central for us and does delish food (Rocket).

Kuki: My beautician's in Radlett! She's got her work cut out 

Justine: Had my cytokine re-test today and levels are down to 27... Have my fingers (but not legs) crossed for a humira BFP this month too!

GIAToo: Lovely to hear from you... I think over time this has become the 'over 40s trying with OE but may move to DE' thread. It's actually really helpful to hear your thoughts and feelings about things as there's quite a lot of DE talk here. So, I think what I'm saying is that you're absolutely more than welcome here 

Hi to everyone else... I am SO glad it's Friday!

Jo
x


----------



## rubyring

Hello again everyone.
Again congratulations are in order - this time for justineb! Well done on your natural BFP & hope everything goes well for you. (2x clexane a day doesn't sound much fun though yuk!)
Giatoo - I too don't really fit into this catagory any more, other than the 40+ bit   But please keep posting here so we can keep track of your progress, so exciting!
Alexine - hi there, hope you're doing well? Are you here or in Canada, I've lost track? 
Lulu-belle - hi & thanks for your help before. Hopefully see you again soon? (London is perfect for a meet for me)
jo11 - hi, yes please, any ideas of a counsellor would be very helpful indeed
sezy - I realise you have your hands full but if you're reading & have any advice about counselling that would be so helpful
dyellowcar - how nice you remembered me

Well, as you can see from my sig my 2nd IVF ended up with me being seriously ill from a pelvic infection. The whole experience was horrible & I'm only recently back to near normal. I still get tired quite easily & have less stamina than I used to. I don't have much abdominal strength & a bad back/shoulders/neck as a result. I would like to talk through my experience with a counsellor, as I still think about various parts of my illness most days. 
Anyway, what I've learnt, is that IVF carries risks as does any invasive procedure. What happened to me is rare & the severity of my infection was extreme. It could have happened anywhere in any clinic, I was just very unlucky. I think it's important that we say (if we are telling people about our IVF of course) that IVF not only does not work in the majority of cycles, it is also not risk free. And if any of you have severe abdominal pain & a temperature after IVF, get yourself to a doc/casualty please!
So, we have been advised that IVF with my eggs is not an option for us any more. It would be dangerous as that's when they think the infection started. We have been advised to wait a year (so I'll be 44) & either try naturally or look at DE. It's nice that the time pressure is off, but I'd like to also talk to a counsellor about DE, as obviously our chances of a natural BFP are slim. My DH is not keen, I just don't know - as he said "the questions are too big for my head"......I think that's a good way of describing it!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi lovely over 40's ladies, I live about 50 miles from London, would be lovely to meet up with everyone and have a good chat, I look forward to it  

Lindz how hon  , hope the 2ww is going good, how did you get on yesterday  


Kizzy hi , sorry I spelt Mollie's name wrong  , that's great you are both doing good  

Poppy hi hon, thanks I'll try not to disappear again, not much longer now, are you excited to start  tx  

kuki good luck with your tx      

Justine, wow how absolutely fab, you give us all hope, so happy for you you must be delirously happy  

Isobel so sorry for your bfn, hope your break does you good   

Di thanks hon  , that's good to hear your BF is due very soon, I hope I am as lucky, Ah bless your DH and his folly grow chant what a sweetie     

Giatoo hi hon, how is going hope the twins are not giving you too many side effects  

Jo hi there, hope you mare ok, love your new title for thread, that would make me not so upset everytime I look at this thread  

Blueberry   and welcome, good luck with any future tx  

Hi to anyone I have missed


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Sarah Lovely to hear from you! Thanks for good wishes, we are over the moon!! Hope all is Ok with you and you are feeling stronger now.....

Blueberry - thanks, so sorry to hear about infection and your long stay in hospital and that you have to wait before starting again - but I guess your body needs to heal especially if you still don't feel right.    

Gia - do stay with us on here ..... twins, wow!!

Hope25 - HCG was  28 when tested on Tuesday and 48 on Thursday which was day 27 of cycle - I am normally 28 days (had a day off testing on Friday and the weekend off - so am going back on Monday) Fingers crossed it's still going up!! I've been on a close knicker watch over last few days scared AF will come......

Di & Poppy good luck with rest of treatment!

Lindz - hope you are doing OK, when might you know anything?

Jo_11 - get those legs uncrossed quickly!!     for another humira miracle!!

Kizzy & Sezy, it's so great to hear about the changes and to see the beautiful LOs.

Alexine - thanks for your good wishes - hope your bump is ok.

Kuki - thanks for your kind words- good luck with your TX hope you get a BFP that sticks this time!!

Lulubelle - I'd love to meet up, but i live about 130 miles away from London maybe we can time it for an afternoon to allow me time to get there -  I'm likely to be in London quite a bit for next few months all being well so it might also fit in with that!!

Isobel - hoep you are OK.  

Hi to CD, Hopex3, Neema, Tamsin, LJ Yoorkshire, JoJo Pink and anyone I have not mentioned.

JustinebXXX


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,  

Isobel - Just seen that you had a BFN.  So sorry to hear that... remember it's not over until Aunt Flo arrives on your doorstep.  

Neema - Hope your scan went well today.

Jo - I've noticed that you're remarkably well informed about all things Lister... you're not a secret Lister spy infiltrating the fertility forums to find out what the ladies really think of the place... are you?   

Hi Poppy, Jojo, Kizzy, Loll, LJ, Hope25, HHH, Kuki, Alexine, Lulubelle, Carnivaldiva, Di, Tamsin, Giatoo, Blueberry, Sarah, and everyone who has not posted recently.  

AFM, I would love to meet up with you - it would be great to put faces and names to all your pseudonyms!  The only problem is that London may be a bit difficult as I'm in Bristol, unless I could coincide the meet up with a Lister appointment of course... here's hoping my next one will be a 6 week pregnancy scan!     OTD is a week tomorrow and if it's negative I'm going to go straight into another back to back cycle.  I saw Jaya yesterday and discussed my remarkable response on 225IU and this time she's going to put me on 75IU!!!     Can't imagine I'll get a single follie at that dose, but she seems convinced that I will.  I have decided to go for IUI as DH's sperm have improved dramatically and are now within normal parameters for the first time ever.  All previous tests he had about 5% normal, but this time he had 16%, plus his motility has improved from about 30% to 67%, plus his volume has tripled too.  I put it down to the CoQ10.   Also, a deciding factor for IUI is that while the odds of success are only half that of ICSI it is about an eighth of the price which means we can have a couple of tries plus have some left over for the DE route if need be.  Unfortunately £6K for one fertilised egg just doesn't make financial sense.  Still praying that Justine has set the trend for BFPs on this thread and that this cycle will be my lucky one - Jaya said that with 5 follies I should have a singleton (bless her) - I like her optimism!

Lindz xxx


----------



## jo_11

Lindz: Ha ha, no I'm not a Lister spy. I just think that (a) having gone through three cycles there, (b) it's the third clinic I've been to, and (c) I trained as a forensic investigator (which kind of involves thumb-screws), I have just tried to get my money's worth and quizzed everyone there Nazi style







 Fingers crossed for your second week of the dreaded 2ww 

Justine: I'm still smiling for you  And yes, legs are decidedly not crossed (def akimbo!). Let fertile time commence (oh in about two days). As for the meet-up, I'm sure it can be later on, I don't 'do' mornings on a Saturday anyway! It's the only time I get a lie-in.

SarahEssex: Aww bless you; probably best to try and focus on your FFs here rather than the name of the thread. Hope you're OK 

Hi to everyone else; hope you're all having a good weekend. Right, off to do my Tracy Anderson DVD now.

Jo
x


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

The scan went well this morning and trigger injection is tonight (this is when the beautiflies start). EC is on Tuesday     that all goes well and fertilisation goes well........ i only end end up with 2 or 3 blastocysts and have never had a FET for that reason  

Lindz - hope next week goes well for you   

Sending     to all.xx


----------



## neema

oops......i can't spell   - butterflies


----------



## hope25

justineb...the betas sound good..hoping like mad they continue to double..you are so much hope for us all on here..keep us posted hun.    

lindz...lots of luck for otd tomorrow     

neema...wow..you had a scan today...they always told me they dont do scans on sunday...lots of luck for EC ..how many follies did you have on your scan today?

AFM...am going for my scan tomorrow to see how stimming is going....

Hi to everyone else


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies
Had a busy weekend at my nieces first birthday party (an unblievable number of new babies and toddlers there which was tough). Am on day 6 of my HRT down-reg (short protocol) so due to start stimming March 28th..seems like an AGE away. We want to start looking at new houses but tough because :
a - not sure how much of our savings we'll need for tx (this is round one for us and with a 20% chance I reckon we need enough for 5!!)
b - if we leave our swanky apartment for a dream family home then the family never happens will we always feel lonely there...anyone else got any thoughts.

A question about ARGC - there stats on home page look fab for 40+ women - I'm assuming this includes DE as well as OE results..does anyone know for sure?

Hope you've all had relaxing weekends..sending lots of PMA for the coming week... 

Ps I am near Doncaster but only 1 hour 50 on train to London and I have some free train tickets if meet-up is arranged before 17th April! Also planning to come down for grand designs beginning May...

LJ x


----------



## jo_11

Blueberry:  Forgot to say; I'm seeing my friend who went for counselling on Wed, so I'll ask for the details.

LJ:  DR but on the SP... how does that work??  Re ARGC, I've not heard of them doing DE (they don't do single ladies)... my understanding with the HFEA stats though is that you have to use the age of the eggs, not the carrier.

Hope25:  Good luck for tomorrow's scan... the exciting, yet scary, part!

Neema:  'Only 2 or 3 blasts'; I'd say that's amazing in itself!  All the best for the trigger, enjoy your drug free day tomorrow... how many follies d'you have??

Hi to everyone else 

Jo
x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Thanks Jo-11 - not really on Downreg..just on HRT for 3 weeks (to give ovaries a "rest") prior to starting stimming on day after bleed. I like to call it D/R so I feel I'm getting somewhere..has anyone else done this mixture of progesterone and oestradil tabs?

Just posted this on another thread and thought others might like it (sorry if anyone else also on that thread)

I talked to my sister's sister-in-law this weekend..I knew they had had fertility problems and turns out she had an ectopic pregnancy following her first BFP on IVF and ended up having a fallopian tube removed - they were devastated. They had 4 frozen embies. When defrosted 2 were ok and put back..one is now her 1 year old son..her "perfect frostie"! She even has a snowflake on her charm bracelet to mark her special arrival! Gave me hope..hope it does for other ladies on here  going through FE cycle

LJ x


----------



## Sezy

Thank you everyone for all your lovely congratulations  Freja seems to change on a daily basis: some days she looks like me, and others like her daddy - but either way she is just sooooo gorgeous  She has changed our lives completely, she is a 24/7 job, but so well behaved, and like Kizzy, we are settling into a routine now. Having a bit of an issue with breastfeeding as she has a very mild tongue-tie - the midwife thinks she'll grow out of it and that it will stretch, but health visitor is keeping an eye on it and we might have to have it snipped...it sounds worse than it really is: apparently it takes just a second and then they put baby straight on the breast and you notice a difference instantly. But she is putting on wieght, so something is obviously going right!

*Lindz* - yes, Freja is the Nordic goddess of fertilty, among other things  We wanted a strong name for her, and after the journey we have been on to get her here, it seemed appropriate!

*Kizzy* - I didn't realise you had a C-Section too....guess I didn't read everything properly  I'm recovering fine thanks, still a wee bit sore, but nothing compared to being in labour, hehehehehe.

Love and hugs to all,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Neema – I love your spelling of butterflies.    Good luck with EC tomorrow, will be thinking of you when I having my DR scan tomorrow. X

Lindz – Good luck with OTD, fingers crossed for you.    

LJyorkshire – You’re not far from me as I’m Lincoln. We’ll be heading from more or less the same direction if we all meet up. As for house move, I know it’s difficult making decisions re; will I be or won’t I be. But life has to continue as normal as much as possible . The only thing we’ve put on hold is our wedding cos I don’t want to be PG walking down the aisle. (that's my PMA) 

Poppy40 – how are you feeling hun? I’ve had a sinus infection over the weekend and felt lousy. Much better today tho. Really having bad hot flushes at night now. Roll on tomorrow for stimming to start.

Sezy – you’re little girl is beautiful. Sounds like she is gaining weight ok, so mid wife will be pleased. Bet you can't believe she is 3 weeks old already!

Jo-11 – fingers crossed for your fertile period, be nice to get another natural BFP on here, so we can show there is still hope over 40.

As for meet up, as I said earlier I’m in Lincoln, so a daytime meet would be better. I don’t mind when as self-employed and time is pretty much my own.

Much love to all.

Di XXX


----------



## neema

Hi Ladies

I am so tired today which is a shame as the weather is really lovely but i can't get myself to go for a  walk.....however i am enjoying drug free/jab free day   

Lindz - Goodluck with OTD today, sending you    

Hope25 - They do scans on sundays here (budapest), they have been great so far.....i have 9 follies

jo_11 - I am grateful for the 2 or 3 embies, trust me i count my blessings

dyellowcar - I am totally doolally at the moment   .Goodluck with your scan 2moro  

Goodluck AFM, Tamsin and all who are stimming at the moment and in their 2WW. xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sezy, she's beautiful and I really love the name.

Lindz, there's a lot of good luck here at the mo and sending you    

Poppy, back to back treatment sounds like a fab idea.  Wish I'd done that after my last lot.

Jo sending you    and Poppy is right, there's more than a lot of hope for us 40+.

AFM, being on the pill is not agreeing with me.  Think I'll have to see my GP as still bleeding slightly 10 days later    Never had this problem before, though it has been more than a decade since I last took one.

Really looking forward to a meet up and will have to keep up to date via my mobile while away.

take care ladies and everyone else I haven't mentioned


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks everyone for your good wishes   but OTD is a week today, and not today!  Maybe I should test later  anyway just for the hell of it... it's been three long weeks since I peed on a stick so I'm getting withdrawal symptoms, and with my quintuplets I'm sure to have masses  of hCG in my system already!   

Lindz xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

So much to catch up on - I can see how that Forensic training must come in useful on here Jo!  

Lindz -   let me know if you need any help with your Quins  . Got loads of spare pee sticks if you need any!  Wish I could get away with 75iu and IUI - sounds like a brilliant plan   Fab news the CoQ10 has done its trick for your DH - what dose have you got him on? Had to laugh - my nutritionist looked very   at the 600mg I'm taking  

CD - yuck the pill doesn't sound much fun - ironic you have to start taking it again after all this time   Not long til Jamaica now - how lovely  

Neema - good luck with your follies  - 9 sounds great &   for EC soon. 2 or 3 blasts would be very good going   

Di - Oww your sinus infection sounds nasty - hope you have a very speedy recovery. I'm not feeling as bad as I was expecting to - the odd hot flush, weird dreams and a bit weepy but that's probably to do with my friends popping out a lot of babies at the moment  . Perhaps the supplements I'm on, combined with my new low GI diet are doing the trick as I feel a million times better than I have done for a long time - even my acupuncture lady commented on it this morning as usually my pulses are a bit sluggish.

Sezy - ahh lovely to hear how you're getting on. Freja is a very apt name for your gorgeous little girl   Hope the feeding gets easier for you both soon  

LJ -   for the 1st birthday party - I can imagine that must have been really tough. I start my stims on the 24th so great there are a few of us cycling around the same time. Are you at ARGC? IKWYM about the savings - we're also trying to get DH's new business venture off the ground so I really don't know if there'll be any more money for tx after this which is very scary. Its so difficult to know what to do but I'm trying not to put my life on hold so I don't have any regrets - its not easy though is it?!

Hope25 - how did your scan go today? Hope stims is going well - what day are you on?  

Jo - wow you would be a great person to take to any IVF consultations with your training  . Was everything ok with your test results? Respect for doing that Tracy Anderson dvd - I've got as far as watching it (whilst sitting on sofa eating a biscuit) and trying to figure out the moves but seriously don't think I've got a cats chance in hell of keeping up with her   May have to get rid on ebay.

Justine - hope everything was good at ARGC today   

SarahEssex - argh yes not long to go - trying not to get my hopes up after what happened last time. Am a bit scared tbh  . Hope everything is ok with you  

Blueberry - I'm so sorry to hear how ill you've been   - that must have been horrendous. Take care hun & I hope the counselling helps.

GiaToo - how exciting you're having twins! How are you feeling? Hopefully not too exhausted & sick? Would be lovely if you could stay with us  

Kuki - wishing you lots of luck & sticky vibes for your FET   

Tamsin - I feel your pain re price of the drugs  . At times like this I almost wish I had PCOS so I only needed really low stims & hence a much smaller drugs bill  

Re meeting up - I'm based out West near Lindz & Justine so London is good for me too.

Got to get back to work - doing the most booooring stuff for one of DH's clients and no end in sight  

Lots of love   x


----------



## sheps

Hi everyone

Another question if you don't mind?  When I got my BFP I took 75mg of DHEA and did think I had some side effects.  I remember reading that there is one without the side effects.  Is that the Keto version?  I am ordering it from Biovea as that is where I got it last time?

Sheps
x


----------



## poppy40

Hi Sheps - I'm on 75mg of the ultra micronized dhea from http://www.dhea.com/. Have only been taking it for about 6 weeks so not sure if that's too early for side effects? I've had some weird dreams but that seems to be about it. Not sure about the Keto version - most ladies on here seemed to recommend the ultra micronized x

/links


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi ladies - just flying in to say Hi. Am keeping low profile as am still floored by bfn. DH refusing any more treatment or donor eggs, so 
i have been forced to come to a full stop. I either leave him and use a donor and risk nothing, or stay with him and have no children ever. The stress off this is too much for me to bear and i am spending nearly all my non working hours crying on my own.  (sorry) Feeling very alone and tying to not think about it and sleep is best i can do. I hope you are all ok - sorry i am not there to support at the moment.


----------



## alexine

Hey Hopex3 you really have had a rough ride over the last while.     the last thing you need is to feel unsupported.....really sorry to hear DH is being so callus when you need him to be understanding.
Try and take it easy if you can over the next while catch up on your rest and collect your thoughts.
Thinking of you.
xxA


----------



## LJyorkshire

Oh hopehopehope..I really feel for your honey. It's all still so raw since your BFN. Will   that when you and DP have come to terms with this latest disappointment you can find a way to move on. Try and get some sleep Hun and hope the answers will gradually become clearer. Sounds like he has pent up anger that life has been so unfair...is there any spare money in the coffers for a little spa break or something with the subject of babies banned so you can just take care of each other x


----------



## justineb

Hope x 3      So sorry you are feeling awful and also unsupported by OH. Somewhere deep inside you you have to keep your dreams alive..... but also allow yourself the time you need to get over BFN. I had 4 weeks off work after my last one in October as I was just a wreck (and I had to have counselling every week for about 3 months) - it really helped me through and helped me look at other routes which I'd just dismissed before.

You can adopt as a single woman ( I found this out at adoption event a few weeks ago)  - so that would be option, but you can't start the process until 1 year after last cycle.

We are all here for you and I'm sure everyone on here knows the pain of a cycle that doesn't work or feeling stuck. Much love JustinebXXXX


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, I got on Ok at ARGC yesterday - HCG was 112 (up from 46 on Thursday), so have been allowed home and am trying to find a way to get tested every other day locally - Mr T at ARGC needs results by 4pm......and most private hospitals I've tried can't do this - so am seeing GP today to see if NHS hospital can do it ........ fingers crossed!

CD - I think you need to ask clinic about bleeding with pill....... doesn't sound like it's agreeing with you - maybe you need to swap to a  different one?

JustinebXXXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hopex3  - further to Justine's post...I think local adoption agency rules differ. Here in Doncaster single women can adopt too but the rules are only 6 month wait after treatment I think. 

Justine - glad all progressing well with your BFP. I am wondering about ARGC if this cycle doesn't work but worried about costs mounting up (one woman estimated she spent £12k on one cycle there !? Do you have a rough idea how much it's cost you?

Everyone else have a lovely positive day!

LJ x


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  Oh love, I am so, so sorry that you have to go through all of this, especially with the recent BFN   It sounds like you and DH need to go to see a counsellor to work through this together, as it has to be a joint decision.  And I guess you need to decide whether DH is enough for you in life, or whether he can come round to thinking about more tx.  It's a tall order, and one I don't envy you     

LJ:  I will (hopefully, dependent on next week's appt and then my monitoring cycle) be cycling at ARGC.  I'm thinking it'll cost c.£13k, although it does depend on what (if any) immune issues you have.  The cost of the cycle is on the ARGC website, but remember to add on top of that daily blood tests during the first week of stimming and twice daily during the second week.  Oh and every-other-day bloods on the 2ww; that increases the costs quite significantly.


----------



## jo_11

Blueberry:  I ended up sending my friend an email, and have heard back.  She did see a counsellor re IF/IVF issues, although it was a referral through her GP, so on the NHS.  Maybe you could refer through your GP, or could use your PMI if you have it?


----------



## dyellowcar

Hope x 3 – Bless you Honey, Your recent BFN is a hard enough blow without DH being difficult too. You need some time to think what you really want out of life, it may be a little too soon after what has just happened. Get some counselling for just you and go from there. Eventually when you have come to terms with things may be you can analyse the pros and cons of your relationship with DH and decide if you are both headed down the same road. If not, hell, there are plenty of single mums out there who do a stunning job! A difficult route to take by yourself, maybe? But you’ve never had much support from DH and been pretty much doing by yourself  anyway. Sorry if I’m being too personal.

Justineb – your HCG is going up nicely, bet you are so excited!

AFM – really disappointed from this morning’s DR scan, my lining is still too thick and may have to take some drugs to bring on another AF. I’ve got to go back on Friday for a re-scan, then they’ll decide. DH and I were discussing post TX breaks last night.. a good thing we didn’t confirm our booking we wanted cos looks like everything will be pushed back approx 3 weeks. I feel ok about it now but could have cried when I came out of the clinic. I had a think and put it into perspective and it’s not the end of the world.

On a more positive note my BF gave birth to DE twins this morning. She and the babies (girls) are doing well. She had an early CS cos the extra pressure twins have on the system. I’m very proud of her as 18 months ago she was told that there was no way she could have her own baby. Like many of us who find a dead end on one road, she found a way through with another. Her counsellor helped convince her DH that a DE was a positive thing.

Much love to all

DI XXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopex3, you have  a lot of decisions to make, however, if you decide to go down the DE route you don't hve to make that decision right now.  Maybe take some time out and really talk to DH. This whole treatment knocks the crap out of us, when it doesn't quite go to plan. Has he said why he won't go down DE path?  Take care of yourself     

Justine I'm over the moon for you.  You're prob in cloud 9+ and so you should be   .  

Not long until I go away now.  Really looking forward to it and then when I get back the next step forward towards mummyhood


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

EC went well yesterday, we got 9 eggs out of the 9 follies, so far 7 have fertilised and the doc says that the other 2 might catch up     that they do and that they all continue to do well. Transfer is set for saturday so fingers crossed that all goes as planned. 

dyellowcar - sorry to hear about the scan   ,  don't worry you u will be DR in a few weeks time      

Lindz - how is the 2WW going?. Come beanies stick


----------



## LJyorkshire

Neema - wow well done, 9 out of 9..any tips?! Did you do the hot water bottle and protein thing? How you get some lovely embies to put back and even freeze!

LJ x


----------



## neema

LJyorkshire - thanks...well it is 7 at the moment and hope the other 2 catch up. I don't want to get ahead of myself......just   for a couple of really good embies to put back...anything else will be a HUGE bonus  

This time round i decided to go the whole hog with the protein thing. I have been sprouting grains, seeds, legumes and cut down on red meat, increased my milk and egg intake and totally cut out alcohol completely. Google sprouting grains,seeds and legumes, there is a wealth of information online and it is so easy to do    

Good luck with your upcoming treatment


----------



## neema

LJyorkshire - Yes and the Hot water bottle too x

Lindz - i meant to say come *on beanies stick x


----------



## hope25

Wow neema...thats such a goood turnout....we 40+ do have some life in us yet....please do share the hot water bottle thing...i am stimming at the moment..how and when do i use the hot water bottle...need to give my follies every chance of success..

hope25
xx


----------



## poppy40

Just a quickie on the upping protein for stims thing - spoke to my nutrition lady today & she said the 'Whey to go' protein is one of the best ones around (also on Agates immunes FAQ) and would be fine to have 2 servings a day during stims. I blend mine with a banana and you can also make into a milkshake. x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi neema  that brilliant eh so protein and hot water and keep your feet warm it was i have been doing but someone told me no milk  how weird 

Yes hope25 40+ do have it in them as long they eat good food as i have eaten egg every lunch time lots of white meat  1 red meat a week  lot of yoghurt  and lots of organic food if you can

Has anyone been on dexamethasone and aspirin during simms with 3 embryo 

Becky7 x


----------



## neema

Hope25 -  I alternated having a hot water bottle on my tummy, back and feet as much i as could e.g when sitting by the computer working, on the back and on the tummy and feet when watching telly. Drink lots and lots of bottled too, atleast 2 litres a day 3 if you can.

Becky7 - I am not of fan of milk at all so like poppy40 i made milkshakes with a banana and added ground flaxseeds to disguise the taste. I also thought dairy should be limited when TTC but they are so many articles online stating the benefit of drinking milk when TTC esp for us 40+'s.

Poppy40 - Whey is great if you can drink it i don't like the taste but it is great....it beats fresh milk anyday.

Good luck with stimming ladies xx


----------



## SadieD

Hey Girls
Im pretty new to this site.

I start my 3 attempt at IVF next week starting meds
I am based in Dublin Ireland - but doing this cycle in Reprofit Czech rep.

Looking forward to chatting and sharing with you all.

P.s. I am on the DHEA now nearly 4 months and hoping and praying for a positive result this time.
Is any body else do a cycle with Repro around early April

SadieD


----------



## hope25

Neema...thanks hun for the hot water bottle tips....i have had ec a few times so have those heat packs they give u to take home incase you have any post ec pain..i will definately pop a couple in the microwave and pop it on my tummy tonight..and also on my feet..didnt know about the feet thing but did hear chinese remedies talk about cold uterus causing infertility.

Am off for a scan tomorrow after 9 days of stims...hoping I get a good crop of follies roughly in the same state of grwth...no point having a few big ones and then many small ones that wont catch up to be mature in time for ec....I am probably headed for a MOnday EC.

I feel so empty (emotionally...no uterusly...can feel the bulging ovaries whilst walking)...I have been so buzzing with enthusiasm and excitment and hope on all my previous cycles that now I just feel nothing...almost like l am just going thru the motions and handing over £thousands of pounds just to get a big fat nothing..never thought i would get to cycle #5 and no baby...just need that PMA    back...but feel like a zombie just going thru the motions now   throwing hard earned money away in the bargian...I am sure Lister staff think I have moved in permanentaly as I am such a permanent feature there...at least they are lovely and dont make me feel like 'oh-no-not-you-again-' its funny but i havent bumped into any other ladies again and again in all my cycles...am i the only one going on and on for more cycles.

Anyway enough of me going on.....Neema...where are you cycling...any news on eggs number 8 and 9...must admit...dont recall even the young uns on the lister thread getting 100% fertilisation so that is fantastic if yuo do.
hope25
xx


----------



## poppy40

Hope25 - good luck with your scan & the rest of your stims. I'm def doing the hot water bottle & protein thing this time around   

SadieD - hi & welcome. Good luck with your cycle - hope its third time lucky  

Neema - wow fantastic crop of eggs - I'm very envious! Sending dividing vibes to your embies! The Whey to Go comes in various flavours so its bearable although I once made it with just water & it was vile! I'm now on it every day whether cycling or not as finding the extra protein is helping to sort out my blood sugar levels  

CD - have a wonderful holiday & a lovely time with your Dad - look forward to hearing all about it  

Di - sorry to hear things have been delayed - really lucky you didn't book to go away! Wonder if your sinus problems affected things? Hope the rescan brings better news  

Justine - hope all ok with your bloods yesterday?  

Lindz - how are you feeling?  

Hope*3 - so sorry you're having such an awful time  . Hope the counselling can help you work things through  . Im just reading 'Conquering Infertility' by Alice Domar and it's spot on although have spent half of the afternoon   over it

AFM - went to get my thyroid/adrenal stress test results from nutritionist. Thyroid isn't too bad but adrenal function is somewhere on the floor - total levels for the test over a day are meant to be over 20 and mine are just over 6  . Anyway my new low GI diet, tons of protein and reducing wheat (& a truckload of supplements) seem to be doing something as feel sooo much better than I have in a long time. Have lost another 2lbs this week so 8lbs off since starting ww - yay! 

Love to everyone, Poppy x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Justine , thats great your hcg is rising fast, how are you feeling, I am a bit stronger now thanks  

Jo hi  , your right whats in a name, its the FF that count, I remember you made me laugh so much ages ago when I first started posting on here , we all need each other to get us through good and bad times, just wish we was all pg at the same time , here's hoping   gets to us all  

lindz hi hon     , ( late one from me, your mrs N is catching  

kizzy hi there  , hope everything is fab   

Hope 25, good luck with stimms     , stay positive hon  

Hi ljyorkshire good luck with resting your ovaries  

Sezy hi  , your daughter is so gorgeous, hope she does not need tongue snipping  

Di hello hon  , hope your sinus infection is on its way out, so sorry your tx may be delayed, fantastic news on your BF twins  

CD I hope you have a lovely holiday with your Dad  

Poppy hi hon  , sending you positive vibes        , keep up the pma, congrats on weight loss   

Hope hope hope, oh hon so sorry       , your dh or not so dh is out of order, wish I could do something to help   

neema hi , thats brilliant well done lady  

hi Sadie and welcome, good luck with no 3                 


Hi ladies I am feeling a bit better now, still have bad days, but got donor hope now, still waiting on blood group results been over a week  , but getting things in order for donor tx, might give IUI a try while I wait, but not sure if my tubes are ok, nearly friday thank goodness, only 2 more times of getting up,

love Sarah   xxx


----------



## neema

Hope25 - Certainly keep warm to encourage those follies to grow......my ovaries were so tender on the last three days of stimming and every step i took hurt. Good luck with your scan 2moro will be thinking of u hun, sending you   . I so get what you mean about feeling numb, after 6 goes at this, i just feel like i am going thro' the motions and i have only told my mum and two BF'S about this cycle as i am fed up of  people ask me what i will do about tx now that i have turned 40....people can be so insentive  

We have had to fund all our tx and i can honestly say that we are now out of pocket so pls pls GOD let this be a lucky #7 for us    
I am cycling at Kaali in budapest and i have only good things to say about the clinic.  I  usually dread EC so much but yesterday was a breeze compared to my previous EC's, they are really efficient, the place is so clean though most of the nurses don't speak english, the anesthetist and Dr do. I highly recommend them and i wish we had found them sooner.

SadieD - Welcome to the thread. I am also a newbie and everyone has been so warm and welcoming. I started off a bit  but i am slowly coming out of my shell because of the encouragement i have received from all the lovely ladies. Thanks ladies        you have been great and a life line!!. I hope that you will be third time lucky  

Poppy40 - Thanks hun i am also surprised    and waiting to find out 2moro how the embies are dividing. Where can i buy the flavoured Whey?. Sending you    and   you get a great crop of follies too

Sarah Essex10 - Thanks and glad that you are feeling better, Hopehopehope -      you are at the right place everyone is so supportive here, i   that you and hubby will be able to resolve your differences

Good luck Carnivaldiva, LJyorkshire and everyone stimming at the mo or about to start soon and those in their 2ww too xx


----------



## justineb

Hopex25  - I also had very tender ovaries close to end of stimms (think it's a good sign that there's lot of follies growing).  Hope you get bumper crop. Goodluck!! Hope you get a BFP this time.

Sadie D - welcome & good luck      

Sarah - good to hear your update -  try to keep positive.  Positives news from Gia and Di's best friend  - must help keep you going.

Neema - hope you recover from EC and are not too sore - good luck over the next few days (always nail biting) - well done for great number of eggs

Sezy - hope everything goes Ok re the snipping

Di - hope you feel better now!  Great news about BF!!

CD am thinking of you, wishing you a great break - you'll be in the sunshine soon

Poppy, you sound very up which is great - well done on weight loss!! 

Hi to everyone else especially Jo_11 (keep us laughing please!!), JoJoPink, Lindz , kizzy, Alexine, Kuki,  Hope x3 - wishing everyone cycling or abut to or in 2WW lots of luck - we want some more BFPs on this thread

HCG was up to 181 yesterday......but have had a setback as I am now covered in itchy lumps (had to go to A&E again yesterday) - they say they are allergic hives. They are even on my face (yuk!).  As I'm on dexamethasone I am surprised I am having allergy to anything - but it seems I am now allergic to Clexane as well (lumps come about 30 mins after a jab).  Been told to rest up, carry on with steroids (and steroid cream now as well) and am now signed off til Tuesday!!  I might read a novel in bed today now!! (now that's a treat). Having more bloods done on Friday/Monday. Fingers crossed it will be OK!

JustinebXXX


----------



## hope25

Justineb...thanks for the hcg update...its looking good and going up...i am so thrilled ..you have given me so much hope as we are just a few months apart in age...please please take it easy and look after the little one.

hope25
xx


----------



## Julz96

Hello ladies

I have been lurking for a while, but would like to join you it thats ok?

I know a few of you from the ARGC threads, and the lovely Jo_11 who has helped me with my immunes dilemma.

I have just finished my monitoring cycle at the ARGC and waiting for AF to show this w/end. Can then get going with the follicular protocol. had a wobbly few days when my immunes came back with borderline cytokines at 32.6 and debated over using Humira, but didnt want to risk a flare and delaying for a minimum of 2 months with no guarantee the humira would work, so after some much appreciated advice, we decided to go ahead via the alternative route of IVIg/IL and keeping our fingers firmly crossed. Am about to hit 41 in a couple of wks so really want to be underway by then.

really looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming weeks and hearing of all your successes

Julz x


----------



## sunflower6

Hello Ladies
Im just new here, hope you don't mind me joining in but my DH and I have decided to try IVF I am 40 and he is 45 (a bit late in life some say) but we are currently waiting to be seen at the hospital and wondered what if any suppliments we can start taking now to give us the best chance possible.
Many thanks
Sunflower x


----------



## justineb

Hi Julz-96, welcome & good luck.
MyTNF-a-IL-10 (CD3+CD4+)  was  34.6  in Dec  2010 and last week, when I just found out about BFP was tested at  31.3                      (limits 13.2 - 30.6)  - This is close to where you are now! I also have raised CD56 NK cells. I am having ILs too now. Hope it works for you!

Hi Sunflower - there's been a lot of debate about proteins recently on this thread and protein powders and CoQ10, DHEA. Have a read back if you can. For last 6-12 months, I've been taking Vit b5  (500mg) and Magnesium 150mg every day with B complex with folic acid, zinc 30mg, purified fish oils (about 1gm epa/dha), co Q10 100mg, selenium 200ug etc - also some anti-inflammatory supplements re immune issues (bromelain, turmeric, hops). I stayed away from DHEA (as I have dark colouring and was scared I'd get more hairy!). I've also been on gluten free diet (and basically eating more of paleo type  diet - lots of eggs, poultry, game, organic meat with veg/fruit. I don't eat much dairy - except a bit of hard cheese, butter and a little yoghurt.  Also very little booze (probably around 2-3 units a week) and I gave up coffee more or less (maybe allowing myself 1 or 2 a week).

JustineBXXX


----------



## Julz96

Thanks Justinb that gives me great hope. All my results were within normal ranges except for TNFa at 32.6 and my CD19+5 were elevated but i believe they treat that with progesterone. Will get a better idea of levels during stimms when they do mini immunes after IL/IVIg - my credit card is groaning already!

Hi Sunflower6.  I am taking :

Pegnacare Conception
Vit D  - 800iu
Royal Jelly - 1000mg - good for egg quality
Omega 3 fish oils -  300mg
8 Brazil nuts - good source of selenium, helps with implatation
Magnesium - 300mg
Multivitamin - thrown in for good measure!

Also DH takes wellman vitamins.

Some of these are for immune issues like Junstinb.

I also follow a high protein, low carb diet, low in saturated fats. I no longer drink alcohol, and no caffeine. Not sure if any of this helps but it certainly makes me feel more prepared and positive. 

Hope this helps

Julz x


----------



## jo_11

Hi ladies,

I hope you're all well. I'm working from home today so thought I'd give myself a little break and a FF catch-up...

Di: I loved your story about your BF and her twins, how fabulous. She must be over the moon. I went to see my friend with triplets (OE) a couple of weeks ago, which was just lovely; her and her DH were ttc for 8 years in total. It was kind of weird when feeding time came, and I was just told to 'grab a baby and help out'... pick one, any one 

CD: Sorry, I've lost track; are you on hols at the mo?

Neema: How did your other two get on? Fx for them, although 7 is still an excellent result, and if the other two didn't mature, it'll still be a 100% fertilisation rate (of those that were fertilisable IFSWIM). As well as a hot water bottle (or instead of) I've used heat pads in the past, which you just slap onto the inside of your clothing, Curaheat they're called. Handy for at work, esp with the air conditioning in our offices, brrr! As for the milk, I love it! Apparently at ARGC they recommend you down 1 litre a day, in addition to 2 litres of water. This is a great way of ensuring the specific required % of protein... there are lots of tips of how to get it down you, if you don't like milk on the ARGC thread, e.g. milkshakes, blitzing with some cooked veg to make soup, etc.

Hope25: All the very best for your scan today. IKWYM about becoming a familiar face at the Lister; I'm sure last year a lot of the staff thought I'd taken a job there, I was in there so often. Even the receptionists started greeting me like a long lost friend (and they were frosty for ages!). As for fertilisation rate, we generally get 100%, and all are doing well at day 3, but then the embies seem to make some kind of suicide pact between them and all but two give up by day 5. Ho hum, won't stop me trying though!

Poppy: Well done on your weight loss. I hope your adrenal gland sorts itself out; how does that affect things?

Becky7: Dexamethasone is a coricosteroid if I'm not mistaken. I've been on those before, and Justine is currently. What did you want to ask, hun?

Sadie: Welcome to the thread; I think Hopex3 was at Reprofit previously, and I'm pretty sure that's where GIAToo had her DE cycle. I've heard good things about them.

Sarahessex: Glad you've picked yourself up, and dusted yourself off. And pleased you've started to walk along the DE path; knowledge is power, and it's really good to start looking into these things I think. We will get those babies some way!

Justine: So pleased your HCG is up; all us aunties on here are cheering him/her on  But my God, what is it with your allergies  I think you do it for the attention, personally  

Julz: Hi hun... are you stalking me?   As I said before, if I knew before humira what I know now, I wouldn't have taken it. And Justine is a fabulous example of some 'just over the threshold' cytokines that got her a lovely BFP. With the IL and IVIg I'm sure you'll be fine. I think it's different if you have levels in the 40s but early 30s I'm sure will be OK with all the other meds. What's the follicular protocol; do you mean starting stims day 3 with no DRing, so SP? What cocktail will they have you on??

Sunflower: Welcome to the thread too. Oooo no, don't start about supplements again, we had a right old debate  A good place to have a read is under 'supplements' on the immunes FAQs thread (although it's not really specific to immunes). It does back things with reference to research where it's been done. Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904739#msg3904739 Happy to let you know what I'm on if you're interested.

Lindz: How goes things?

Lulu-belle: Are you OK love? How many for the meet up so far; any dates??

Hopex3: Hope you're OK 

Sezy and Kizzy: How's the new yummy mummies?

Hi to anyone else I've missed.

AFM, very little happening. Boring! And getting impatient! So, it's six more sleeps 'til my ARGC appt. I tell you, it better be worth the wait! Nine weeks in total  Even DH is getting excited; he's worked out when to 'clean his pipes', in readiness for giving his sample on the day, so his swimmers can be on their best behaviour. I'm currently in fertile time, and DH thinks (esp buoyed on by Justine's news) that we'll get a humira BFP this month. If only! I vowed to some FFs the other day that I will streak round Canary Wharf if I do get a BFP 

Jo
x


----------



## Julz96

Hey Jo, damn, you guessed I was stalking you!! you are my first FF crush      

Follicular is between long and short. You start DR on day 2 or 3. I think they use it for pcos ladies like me. 

It seems to have worked for a few of the ARGC ladies so fx  

Tuesday will be her in no time. 

Julz x


----------



## jo_11

Aarrgghhh, scary









So, you DR for a couple of days then stim?? Like a short 'agonist' protocol?? Now it sounds like I'm stalking you 

x


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, & welcome to the newbies. This thread is getting so busy!

Hope x3 big   In a way I'm where you are, except I have to wait for my bod to recover. My DH is not keen on the DE option, but the good thing about it is that there is much less time pressure so you can really think about it all properly. If I could give you any pointers about a counsellor I would, but I'm trying to find one myself, apart from when I'm putting my head in the sand! Of course my DH doesn't think I need a counsellor   

Jo11 - thank you for asking your friend about her counsellor. I asked my GP ages ago, prob Nov/Dec time, about counselling & physio & neither have come up yet. Luckily I saw a physio a few times via work, then last week went back to see a chiropractor I used to see occasionally before. I'm going to see him again tomorrow & I have to say my back has been so much better. My right leg is still painful from the drains - last week he freed it up but made it hurt more!

Counselling - hmmm, still not sure which way to go. Worried about cost & getting sort of locked in to seeing someone endlessly, & I want them to be good! A friend of mine who has done DE abroad suggested I get in touch with the donor conception network. Then today work sent me an email with a bupa phone number so perhaps I should try that first. Sometimes it's easier just not to think about it all & go shopping, but then I get worried about money  

Have a good day everyone


----------



## jo_11

Blueberry:  A FF I know has used the DCN... I've told her about this thread and I had a PM from her yesterday saying she's going to wander by.  I will tell her her knowledge is needed!  Jo8 is her name.  I've not used a counsellor but I can wholeheartedly recommend the shopping route   I can't even bring myself to comment on your DH's two pen-eth re you not needing a counsellor (wtf?).


----------



## Julz96

I think you DR for about 5 days and then stim, but it is quite common to get rogue follies so they have to give pregnyl and/or provera to induce another AF which will be pain but necessary. Not heard of 'agonist' protocol. 

Now leave me alone or I will call the cops   

Hi BlueberryUK, hope yo manage to sort out someone to talk to soon. I used Bupa  some years back when someone close to me committed suicide and I took it really hard. They put me onto therapists at the Priory who were very good.

Julz x


----------



## jo_11

I can see how stalking can become addictive; the threat of the  just makes me want to stalk you even more


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies - wow this thread is getting so busy - love it!

Julz96 - hi & welcome! Sounds like you've got some great advice on the humira debate from Jo & Justine - lots of luck for your cycle 

Sunflower - hi & welcome too! As Jo said the FAQ info on supplements is great. I've also done the Foresight hair testing/supplement prog in the past and have recently gone to see a nutritionist & I'm doing a similar thing this time. I have to say I feel so much better in just the 2 weeks since I've been doing it. I'm also following a similar diet to Justines and I've even managed to get a bit of PMA back 

Neema - how are you little embies doing?  The Whey to Go is from Solgar - can get it in health stores or online http://www.solgar-nutrition.co.uk/index.php?txtsearch=whey+to+go&x=0&y=0

SarahEssex - hi hon  . So glad your feeling a bit better - hope the bad days get less painful for you & good to hear you're planning next steps 

Jo -   for your BFP streaking! Thanks for the tips on the heat packs . Another humira BFP would be fab - perhaps another new protocol to suggest to the Lister  You Lister Ladies should be on their payroll  Re the adrenal problem - basically mine is completely exhausted from being under a lot of stress - it affects your wellbeing, hormones & a lot of other basic functions. We've had a couple of years of 'other stuff' to contend with - 3 close family bereavements, DH made redundant twice & now in midst of setting up his own business, I've been made redundant & then worked as a consultant for a company which went bust owing me money which I can't recover & then IF, IVF & my MMC. I honestly felt like I'd been flattened by a steamroller but I do feel like I'm starting to come out of the other side although worried if I get another BFN, I'll be pancaked again. My friends keep saying well at least things can't get any worse and something else happens so they daren't even joke about it anymore 

Blueberry - big hugs  . Good luck with finding a lovely counsellor. I'm with you on the shopping although I knew things were bad recently when I couldn't even be bothered to do that 

Justine - you poor thing hun  Hope it settles down soon - reading in bed sounds bliss! On the upside at least you'll be on first name terms with the entire hospital by the time you go & give birth  Look after yourself & that precious little one 

Hope25 -  for your scan today

Lindz - where've you gone?!

Hi to everyone else  . Got to pay my IVF bill - ouch! Had to remind them they had forgotten to invoice me and now kicking myself that I might have gotten away with it 

/links


----------



## Julz96

...999..."Hello, police please..."

Hi Poppy40 and thanks. Oh my goodness you have had the most awful time recently. You must have amazing resilience to get through that without cracking. I really hope things continue to improve for you and DH now. 

Julz x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Welcome Sadie to this thread, you’ll find loads of support on here. Good luck with no. 3 

Julz – Hi as well, good luck with your TX

Neema – well done of a bumper crop of eggies, Fantastic!  How are they looking today?

Justineb – your HCG level is going up and up. Sorry about your allergy, I think pregnancy can make you more sensitive to things tho it does sound like your Clexane is to blame. I was allergic to the Ultrogestan  on my last cycle. Was a tad embarrassing have a itchy ‘minkle’, no easy way to itch it.

Sunflower – Hi, it’s not too late for the IVF route. There have been so many positive stories on here with us 40+ ladies. Like many ladies I was 40 before I went near a clinic as was trying the natural way for so long. At least we have this option nowadays, I look at my mother’s and grandmother’s generation and think how stuck we would have been.

Jo-11 – I’m pleased I’m not the only one who counts sleeps til the next appointment. Tho atm I’m counting it in jabs! You made me laugh about DH working out when to clear his tubes. I had my DH ask me when he would be needed to present his sample! 

Poppy40 – How are you feeling? We got our bill thru the other day and it had gone up since we received our quote in November. Not by too much but DH was on the phone trying to do a deal! He has to be the funniest person I know when it come to money, always trying to do a deal! I told him you can’t bargain your way thru IVF we’ll end up down some back street by the end of this!

AFM – waiting til my scan tomorrow to see how much more time this is going to take. I always thought I was quite patient but this IVF process has to be a kind of torture, we spend weeks counting down to starting and then counting down to the next stage/ appointment. I think it’s the hormones making me cranky. I really don’t want another 3 weeks of DR I may go crazy! Had a little cry last night to DH a I was feeling low, he’s great and always comforting. I also need to get into town to buy BF a prezzie for her babies, part of me wants to have a look a baby things but another part of me just knows I’ll spend the afternoon imagining, and distracted by all the things I would want to buy.

Much love to all.

Di XXX


----------



## jo_11

Julz:  You are such a tease!  Sounds like the Argy will have some fun getting your follies to behave themselves; let's hope they play nicely first time around.  

Poppy:  Sorry you've had such a hard time of late; things have got to change some time...    that time's just about now.  Good on you for getting your PMA back; I was paticularly worried that you went off shopping


----------



## dyellowcar

Looks like I'm duplicating my posts now!!!
Sorry ladies.

Di XXX


----------



## dyellowcar

God i've made a right mess!

Can't believe it posted 3 times. The pop- up box said there was a problem and I was 'timed out' .... it lied!

Just removed your extra posts hun. shelley x


----------



## jo_11

Di:  Are you alright love?  Take some more of your drugs and go have a lie down     Those puppies are still looking gorgeous btw.  And I am crossing my legs at the thought of your 'minkle' (never heard it called that before btw).  Ouch, that's gotta smart


----------



## poppy40

you ladies do make me laugh.

Di -   what prog are they giving you for your 'minkle' this time?   God you poor thing I hope scan is ok tomorrow you don't want another 3 weeks on the buserelin  . Ah bless your DH. My friends call me the voucher queen as if there are any offers or codes going, I usually know about them & I'm well into cashback sites having made £300 cashback last year although DH has pointed out that if I didn't do sooo much shopping online, I wouldn't have accumulated all that cashback   I'm on first name terms with all the couriers round here   Think I've just got in before our clinic increased the prices although they've got ICSI on the invoice which I'm hoping I haven't got to pay upfront as didn't need it last time  . I so know what you mean about buying baby presents - some days I just can't face going into the baby clothing areas of shops 

Jo  - ha ha yes me too but I've managed to spend the money saved on shopping on singlehandedly keeping my holistic centre and healthstore afloat   Good luck with your ARGC appointment - can't believe they kept your waiting that long - its like NHS waiting times   Ahh so cute re your friends triplets - how old are they? 

Julz - ahh thanks hun  . The cracking thing is debatable     Have those lovely boys in blue arrived?!

Slightly awkward moment at hygienist today when she looked confused and said last time you were here you were pregnant? She was lovely though & turns out she has fertility problems too so have recommended my cons to her - should be on commission  

Ps - if anyone fancies 20% off White Stuff today only, the discount code is 'FLASH'  

xx


----------



## jo_11

Oh Poppy you are my shopping jedi







That sounds a bit tough at the hygienist today but at least you've been able to help a fellow lady out. Friends' triplets will be one on 9 April, although they were born at 26 weeks so they're still v little and cuddly  As for ARGC, tell me about it!! It's like going after the holy grail, trying to get an appt there... complete with immaculate conception


----------



## justineb

I am laughing too..........perhaps also going to do some internet shopping..........


Di - ouch!! Sore and itchy 'minkle' doesn't sound pleasant at all........ 

JustineBXXXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Welcome all newbies and hello to the more seasoned.

Can't keep up with all the news on here.  It'll take ages and I haven't the time at the mo.

Congrats to Neema and with her wonderful EC. Can't wait for ET news.  Sending you lods of     

Good luck to all stimming at the mo.  any news Lindz?

I've lost 2lbs this week. Don't know how, just hope I don't put it on while away on hol.  I go next Monday and I'm really looking forward to it.

Take care lovely ladies

Oh, any news from Kuki?


----------



## neema

Hi ladies & Happy St Patricks Day!!

Thanks to all who have been asking how the embies are doing. Unfortunately, i have no news on how they are dividing today as the doc said that they don't take them out of the incubator on day two....i felt gutted but i guess that they are doing the best they can do to help them grow. He will call me 2moro and let me know how they are progressing.

Justineb - you are so right about this being the nail biting stage, then roll on the 2WW and that takes the biscuit!!. Glad to hear that your numbers are doubling nicely, you will be just fine.....don't stress yourself or baby and the allergy i am sure you can deal with after all that you have been thro, right?    

Poppy - thanks so much for the info on flavoured Whey, i will order some asap, you sure know how to shop online and save money cos i have being buying Solgar Wheatgerm Capsules Softgel from a health shop and paying about £3.00 more....every penny counts 

Jo_11 - Curaheat is great i buy it from a one pound shop.....one has to save some money.... anyway you crack me up, you have a GSOH. I    that BFP to comes your way real soon     

Carnivaldiva - thanks hun and good luck with your tx. Well done for the weightloss too  

Welcome sunflower and Julz you have come to the right home x

A quick hi to Blueberry, Dyellowcar, Hope25, Lindz and everyone else that i haven't mentioned and i shall update you 2moro. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello dear friends,
Istanbul cold but sunny.
Did my scan on tuesday. Womb is looking great. And plenty eggs for next fresh cycle so now I can relax about the whole b. clock ticking..
will be okay.. 
Now on tablets till march 26th for another scan.. Will have transfer 3-4 days after that day.. If all goes well with embies.. 
I am extremly calm.. First time ever.. I think I am sort of giving up hope because what happened last time. Won't get excited till I know there is a healthy baby in there till than.. Does not matter I get pregnant really.. I ended up losing them anyway..
I hope you all ladies are doing well. Will try to do personals in next week. 
Love to you all. Kukixxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kiki-so sorry you've had such a rough time...your time will come and you'll be super-mummy and the pain of your mc will hopefully start to fade.

Blueberry - I've used a fab hypnotherapist over the years who is just like a counsellor - she asks very thought provoking questions, listens then hands me a box of tissues. Get a great personalised cd at the end too to keep me strong between appointments and feel am doing something positive. Sheswears by flower remedies too... Have one I take a couple of drops of when got the glumsies...

Poppy40 - bet the hygienist was so embarrassed...sounds like you did a great job of making her feel ok...hope you felt ok too. Me and DP viewed a house today and he told the owner that "we are starting a family". Could see him staring at me 100% chocolate induced spare tyre...not even started o. Stims yet! 

When looking round potential house there was a little room off the master and we looked at each other and mouthed "nursery!" maybe it's a good omen

Off to make a chilli now...night ladies!

LJ x


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Just a quick update, the 2 other eggs fertilised so we got 100% fertilisation   we normally get around 80% fertilisation so this is a first for us. The doc said that 5 embies are looking very good but 3 embies are fragmented    ET is tomorrow and i keep y'all posted. I have to go and do some last minute shopping now....good luck everyone xx


----------



## poppy40

Neema - amazing fx rate & great news on your lovely embies. Did you do anything differently this cycle - we like to know ALL the details on here?! Good tip re the heatpacks in the £ shops - I'll be scouring mine at the weekend  . Lots of luck for ET    - how many are you having put back? x

LJ - I deliberately wore my skinny jeans to the hygienist as figured even VB would be showing at 8 months! I knew it was on my record and was really hoping she wouldn't ask how it was going  . Last time I saw the dentist he was trying to ascertain whether I still was or not judging by the questions he was asking but I had DS with me (who thankfully doesn't know as desperate for a sibling) & it was far too raw to go there. Thank god for those tinted glasses they make you wear - good for hiding red eyes   Ahh new house sounds lovely - I think you should go for the family home as we'll all get there one way or another and if you buy something smaller, it'll be sods law you'll be up the duff before you know it . That protein stuff for stims is definitely helping me lose weight without having to try too hard so bonus  

Kuki -      for it working this time x

CD - yay 2 lbs off! You've got to treat yourself on holiday! Have a wonderful time  

Justine - did you make any purchases? I did get a couple of things which will be smuggled into the wardrobe 

Jo - aww those triplets sound adorable but blimey that's going to be hard work when they start walking and are heading in 3 different directions  

Di -    for scan today. Have had a night of mega hot flushes and now slightly panicking because I noticed on the buserelin it says 'shelf life 1 week when open'   and have been using mine for over 2 weeks now as I needed one in my bag too - marvellous  

Hope25 - how are you getting on hun?  

Hope*3 - big hugs  

Have persuaded DH to read my Alice Domar book so he has an idea of exactly how hard this IF stuff is on us women. Has some great stuff in there about the emotional impact of IF, depression as a result of IF (basically she says it isn't bl**dy surprising as they found it on a par with being faced with a life threatening disease) and how to deal with friends preg & babies etc - would really recommend it. Also heard she has run some courses over here so may have to investigage further.

Shopping tip today is buy a Euromillions lottery ticket - £90m jackpot  

Have a lovely weekend everyone   xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone is well.  Sorry, haven't got time for personals but I thought I'd just pop on, say "hi", and let you know that I'm still alive!  Things have been a bit hectic recently as my dad was rushed to hospital earlier this week with a massive heart attack and burst aortic valve.  Despite odds of only 1-2% of surviving he has pulled through, amazingly... just goes to show that crappy odds can be beaten!

OTD for me is on Monday - praying I can also beat the crappy odds, but two miracles in a week is probably a bit much to ask!

Lindz xxx


----------



## justineb

Lindz - so happy your dad has pulled through (so lucky if aorta was affected).....I hope you do get another miracle, you deserve it!

Neema, great news - hope the fragmented ones catch up.

Poppy- don't forget I have spare Buserlin if you want it let me know!! I will just go and check date as I got it last May (but it's not been opened).

JustinebXXXXX


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Lindz – sorry about your Dad, hope he is getting better. Good luck for OTD this coming Monday.

Poppy40 – I never checked the shelf life cos the nurses said that some ladies can make a bottle last for 14 jabs! By my calculation that 2 weeks worth. I really wouldn’t worry. As for luteal support I’m on Cyclogest this time and hopefully no itching!

Shelley – thanks for removing my extra posts, felt like a complete donk!

Jo-11 I thought it was a hilarious term I read on another post, the name ‘minkle’ just makes me double up

Neema –super fertilisation rate! Don’t worry about the fragmented ones some ladies get a BFP even with those. Good luck with ET.

Kuki – great news on your eggs, roll on 26th so you can get started.

CD – well done with the weight loss, I’ve actually lost 5 lbs while DR! I’m quite impressed.

AFM – good news, had my 2nd DR scan and lining is much better so I can start my stimming tonight! Hooray! Thought I was going to have to wait another 3 weeks to start. Had worked all my dates out and nearly come to terms with it. I’m very excited to be starting. DH had me in stitches I asked him to hold my scarf for me while I jad my scan, he tied it around his head and started singing ‘Prince Charming’ and doing the dance, this was in the sonographer’s  room! Thank god they didn’t walk in as he would have been carted off.

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend.

Much love to all

Di XXX


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All 

Thought I would check in have been lurking on a daily basis but a bit out of sorts this week for some reason and  especially feeling quite sad and a bit greiving on the whole baby front. Not sure what has triggered this just a dark cloud visiting i reckon. SO have not really been posting but did want to say congratulations to Neema on your two good fertilisations well done! 
And all my sympathy to LINDZ that sounds just awful about your Dad. I am glad he pulled through and you are right it certainlty shows what can be possible. 

JO11 havent really collected numbers yet but it is looking like London isnt it and sometime in May or towards the end of April is good for me. Re venue and exact spot in London  i am open to all suggestions.  For those of you who will have to train it from long distance - what stations/locations are most convenient?

Hello to all new joiners hope everyone is heading into a nice happy weekend.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Oh and just wanted to add BLUEBERRY UK really good to have you back with us whatever your plans. Looking forward to meeting up again!


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - so sorry to hear about your Dad   - that sounds horrendous. Wishing him a very speedy recovery. Really hoping you do get your miracle on Monday - you so deserve it  

Di - good luck with the stims. I'm on the leaky Cyclogest too  

Lulu-belle - so sorry you've been having a hard time of it of late  . My train gets into Paddington but anywhere central/West End would be absolutely fine.

Hi to everyone else & have a fab weekend xx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies.

Lindz - so sorry to hear about your dad....thank God he pulled thro' and i wish him a speedy recovery  
Good luck for 2moro x 

Poppy40 - thanks and your welcome, how are feeling today?. Hope that you managed to get Curaheat packs from the £ store   

Regarding what i did differently this cycle is as follows; 

I drunk more water than i have in previous cycles and walked for excercise atleast 4 miles 3x a week (i lost 4 kg not sure if it's the diet or the walking my BMI is now 24). I sprouted everything sproutable, beans, chickpeas, black beans, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, almonds, hazelnut N:B (Nuts do not sprout very well), soaking them in water removes the enzymes which makes them all easier to digest and increases their vitamin content by even up to 100% in some cases!!!. 
Search the www on sprouting grains,seeds, nuts and legumes and you will be surprised to see how sprouting is beneficial to us humans. All dried grains,seeds, nuts and legumes are dormant when dry but spring to life when they get water and get oxygen and start to sprout. Sprouting gets rid of all enzyme inhibitors and transforms them to living organisms. I also stopped having any white bread, or cake and switched to wholemeal only and wheatgerm flour for baking bread or cakes. Doesn't taste great though, also cut off eating white rice and pasta and now just have organic brown rice and pasta. Also switched sugar from white to unrefined sugar.

I took wheatgerm Solar softgel capsules and Fish oil supplements plus Boots Conception support, Zinc and multivitamins. I am now having a glass of 100% pineapple juice and a hand ful of brazils nuts and walnuts a day and my endometrium was 12mm today. 

I hope this is comprehensive enough  

Carnivaldiva - great news....good luck with the stimming

Justineb - thanks and hope that the allergy has stopped now x

Lullu belle - thanks too and it is natural to feel sad after a failed cycle, do your greiving and when you feel better try again  

ET went well, it was actually a day 4 transfer hubby as hubby and i are travelling back home 2moro he thought it would be a bit rushed for us to have ET and travel on the same day. He reckons it doesn't make a huge difference in transfering them a day early....fingers crossed.

We transfered 3 embies that were "the best looking of the bunch" i.e with little fragmentation, 2 Morulas and 1 twelve cell embie. As of this morning, 4 of the other embies looked good too and were still dividing as the ought to at this stage albeit 3 of them had fragmentation but doc said as fragmentation was not too bad, the embryologist will keep an eye on them and if the get to blasts in a couple days time they will be frozen. The other two where developing slower than they ought to at this stage but they will keep an eye on them too but they are only 4 and 6 cells so probably they might not make it to blasts. All in all we are really chuffed at the outcome of this cycle and now all we can do is       that one of them sticks this time. Thank you all for your support and i will keep you posted how we get on with the other embies.

My hubby has asked me to also say that we had a good measure of good luck thrown in!!!

Neema xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi neema 

That is a lots of beans and nuts eh  how come and what does it do for you  do you eat the whole nuts evryday or you use them for cooking  as i have heard about brazil nut and pineapple on the day of ET but it is only during ET or eat and drink it for 3 month before treatment  and during the treatment 
I cant drink 2 litres of water aday so i drink 2 litres of warm water as it seem to help my bowel when cold water doesnt and it make me bloated 

Do you not have any acupuncture  

Sorry for all the question
Becky7


----------



## justineb

Hi Neema - Congrats on being PUPO! 2 morulas and a 12 cell is fab! Fingers crossed for sticky ones......     Hope you have an Ok journey back home as well.

Ladies - I am back in the ARGY on Monday for IVIG this time. Hope it helps my mad immune system calm down......

JustineBXXX


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Neema – congrats on being PUPO, what’s the plan for your 2 week wait? I’m going to plan my wedding on this one. (That’s hoping I get to EC and beyond)

Justineb – is your clinic monitoring you even tho it was a natural BFP? Just wondered what they did? Obviously you need to get the allergy business sorted too.

Poppy40 – when is your DR scan, I think I remember you posting it and that stimms were a way off yet?

Sorry for only a few personals hope everyone is well.


AFM – feeling proper weird today. I’m on day 4 of stimms (4th jab tonight) My stomach is swollen and it feels like I’ve got popcorn going of in my ovary area. Can’t concentrate on anything and feeling very hyper. Not sleeping so good; I wake up every hour and when I am asleep have the most freaky dreams. Had a lovely long bath last night before bed to relax, it helped a bit as slept slightly better and when I did awake went more or less straight back to sleep. Not like the 3 hour wide-awakeathon the previous night. 

Much love to all and hi to anyone I’ve missed.

Di XXX


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, Hcg not good today......only gone up by 89 since  friday, is now 339 (which is not where they want it to be).....Argc say it may not be worth doing IvIG (& that it has to be our decision), I think I've been ill since last weds so I'm not suprised it hasn't grown much......and it's still gone up a bit. They say it's too early to scan, so that doesn't help much.  Were waiting to talk to a nurse. Does anyone have experience of slow hcg resulting in a baby? Justinebx


----------



## poppy40

Oh Justine hun -  . I really don't know what to suggest  . Have had a quick search on here but can't find anything which may help. When do ARGC say you should do the IvIG if you decide to do it? What an awful decision to have to make. Thinking of you and   for good news. Take care hun & lots of love xx


----------



## hope25

Justineb...will be praying for you...have ec tomorrow and looks like i am end of the list judging by the time I took  my trigger...so will have plently of time to be thinking of you and praying    

hope25
xx


----------



## hopehopehope

hope25  - good luck for tomorrow xx  

Justine - heart going out to you, it doesn't matter if anyone else had a postive or negative result after your situation, this is your journey - just stay positive and hope it is just growing a bit slowly - personally i would have the ivig anyway if the ost is not ridiculous cc


----------



## alexine

Thinking of you Justine     
Hope25 good luck for tomorrow     

Hello to everyone else. 
xxxA


----------



## neema

Hi Ladies

Justineb - Hang in there    keep thinking positively hun. Sending you a ton of      

Becky7 - As you already cut out alot of red meat, the beans and nuts are an alternative. You obviously don't sprout or eat at them at once, one day mung beans, after a few days lentils e.t.c just as you would vary your meat dishes. I sprinkled sunflower and pumpkin seeds on cereal and used them in baking too. Flaxseed i think i mentioned earlier, i grind and mix in banana milkshakes. Nuts had them as snacks. Hope that answers your questions.

CD - Thanks my dear and good luck with your stimming    
There is plenty to catch with as i was away for a while, i will immerse myself with work and go for gentle walks....i am sure i'll still go   in the 2ww

Hope25 - good luck with EC 2moro.

Now the update on the other embies, unfortunately they didn't freeze any as they where not good enough to freeze, i had guessed that the 4 and 6 cell embies weren't going to make it, the others were fragmented and i guess that was the main contributing factor to their poor progress  

Best wishes to everyone else

Neema xxxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Justine - thinking of you   

Hope25 - lots of luck for EC tomorrow   

Hope*3 -  

Neema - Congrats on being PUPO! Those embies sound great  . Thanks for all the info on your diet etc - will have a look at some sprouting legumes!

Alexine - hi & wow 34 weeks already! 

Di - my baseline scan are bloods are on weds & hopefully starting stims Thurs - seems to take forever to get to this point. Sorry you're feeling rough - the drugs make me feel pretty urgh too. Sounds like your ovaries are responding well though if you getting popping sensations  . Hope you can get some decent sleep. Good luck with the wedding planning - sounds like the perfect distraction  

Lindz -  

Jo - re the drinking a litre of milk during stims thing. Do they advise to do the same during the 2ww as well?

Hi to everyone else  

Didn't win on the Euromillions but its another rollover - £117m I think. Must buy some more tickets as could probably buy the Lister if I hit the jackpot  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## jo8

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in - the lovely Jo-11 suggested I popped along. Recognise some of you from the Lister thread (hi HopeX3,Hope 25, Isobel)  

I've finished my IVF journey with my OE with my last go at the Lister in Nov but understand that some of you are in the same place as me and what next so hope its ok to stick around. I'm quite far along in moving on to DE but unfortunately DP not in same place so we're in the 'research' stage at the mo. We've joined DCN and chatted to someone who has been thro' it which was really useful so if anyone wants more details just PM me. Also had some counselling too which has really helped with the lows and getting through it all - my GP was great in recommending places/people - would totally recommend it to anyone going through a hard time - there is help out there.

Justine - Sorry can't offer any advice but really hoping it turns out well

Hope 25 - omg - must have missed something - can't believe you're at ec already -fingers crossed     for tomorrow

Jo -11 - finally made it here. Best of luck with your appointment this week. Hopefully seeing FF who is going to AGRC this week - so will find out how long she has waited (she's started D/R)

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!

Jo8


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies sorry just a quick one just wanted to say     
            to Justine and all the very best for hope 25 for EC     

Hi jo, poppy, lindz, hope x3, alexine, Di( yeh to starting tx ), lulu, kizzy and all you newbies


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Just having a catch-up on my iPhone on the way to work socan't scroll back. Apologies if I miss anyone.

Neema: Congrats on being PUPO; I have a good feeling about you  I also do sprouting (occasionally when have time!); I eat about 60-70% raw after doing the detox at a retreat in Jan; love it!

Poppy: Not sure about milk on 2ww; I will ask the clinic.

Hope25: All the very best for EC today... Come on follies!

Lindz: So sorry to hear about your Dad; I do hope he's on the mend now.  

Hopex3: Hope you're ok hun.

Jo8: Hello and welcome!

Justine: Is all ok? I have everything for you and l'il bean crossed. Jojo said you met each other at the Argy yesterday, so I presume you decided to go ahead with the IVIg?

Di: Sorry you're feeling odd on the stims, you're not on steroids too are you?? How are your puppies, have they all gone now? What plans are still to do for the wedding? Mine's pretty much sitting on the shelf now ready to go (although still hoping we have to delay 'til next year).


----------



## jo_11

Sorry, phone wouldn't let me finish, the cheeky thing! 

Hello to CD, Kuki, Sezy, Kizzy, Alexine, Jojo, Blueberry, Becky, LJ and anyone else I've missed.

AFM, one more sleep 'til ARGC appt, finally!!! 

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

Hope 25 - good luck for EC! Let us know how you get on. Hope you get a good number of eggs and recover quickly.

Thanks for all your kind messages ladies. Had the IVIG late yesterday afternoon (and I have a fresh set of itchy lumps to prove it, not sure if it set Clexane allergy off again or if it's just another reaction but been dosed with loads of antihistamines). The poor little bean does not appear to be doing well - the HCG levels are not doubling and only going up slowly so it could be my immune system kicking in or it could be something else is wrong with it.  Sometimes level plateau when there's a chromosomal problem. It now seems to hinge on what happens tomorrow to HCG and whether there's any recovery in levels. Clinic say it's about 40% chance of this - and that the odds are stacked more the other way. At least I will know we did everything possible. Fingers crossed.

JustinebXXXX


----------



## LemonD

Justine,

Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

Thinking of you.

Jo xx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - thinking of you & keeping everything crossed for little bean    xx


----------



## BECKY7

justine  thinking of you and be postive for your little beans to grow
   
becky7 x


----------



## Isobel67

Goodness me – you’ve all been very busy whilst I’ve been away!!

Justine –              praying that everything goes well for you.

Lindz – so sorry to hear about your dad.  Hopfully, he’s on the mend.  Have you tested yet?

HHH – sent you a pm

CD – think you’re away visiting your dad.  Have a great time.

Kuki – hope things have gone well out there and that you’re enjoying Instanbul

Neema – congratulations on my your ET.     You’ve inspired me and I’m aiming to walk 4 miles, 3 times a week – but I am starting tomorrow.

Dyellowcar – Glad your lining sorted itself out and that you’ve started stims

Hope25 – hope the EC went well today.  I’ve got my fingers crossed for you.

Jo8 – nice to see you on this site.

Jo11 – hope the appt goes well at ARGC.

Poppy40 – glad to see that it’s not only me who’s resorted to buying Euromillion tickets


Hi to LJYorkshire, Lullubelle, Sarah Essex, Becky 7, Jojopink - & anyone else that I’ve missed.

AFM – had a week away on holiday, which was just what I needed.  AF was late and I started to be convinced that I had a BFP.  After 5 days late, went to buy a test.  AF started before I got to shop!!  Suddenly really hit and was very upset.   Starting to feel a bit better – think it helps that the weather seems so good.  It suggests new life – so I’m keeping my fingers crossed for the next round.

Am doing next round with Lister – despite the issues that I had the last time.  Have decided it’s quicker to just stay with them and they’ve agreed to monitor me every 2 days, regardless of whether it’s a weekend or not.  Have just been getting quote from Homecare for next batch of drugs.  If anyone is using Ovitrelle, they’ve dropped their price to £10!!  (it better not be out of date ).

Have a good day – and try to get at least 5 minutes of sunshine.

Isobel x


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1

Justine, thinking of you, hope it works out x x  (Positive people on BCRM site) x x


----------



## dyellowcar

Justineb – I’m pleased you’ve decided to have the IVGY but sorry that you have had another reaction. As for the little bean, it’s very difficult, I so hope that things start to improve for you and HCG levels pick up. I’m really not sure if this is possible or not. Big hugs for you in this difficult time.

Jo- 11 Yes I’m on steroids atm alongside stimms, Do there have an effect on mental state then? LOL. I’m so loopy at the minute! As for wedding plans, all of it needs planning. We’ve been waiting to set a date for 2.5 years as many others we were going to have our LO first. Life doesn’t always go to plan, does it? Planning for next year now, whatever. Best wishes for your visit to the clinic tomorrow, hopefully you can jump on the TX train with the rest of us who are at various stages.

Poppy40 – good luck with your scan and bloods tomorrow. Hope you can start the stimms soon. I took your advie and bought a euromillions ticket but didn’t win! LOL. Fingers crossed for this week then!

Isobel67 – isn’t it always the way with AF! I’ve had that happen so many times, been convinced and bought a HPT and then Af turns up! Good luck with your upcoming TX and well done on finding bargain drugs!

Neema – sorry you didn’t get any frosties, but the ones you put back sounded good.

Jo-8 – Hi and welcome. My BF gave birth to twins last week (DE). The counsellor convinced her DH to move to this route. It’s just an idea but could benefit you in convincing DP to go down the same route?

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is enjoying the sun.

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

ahhh - i am going bonkers trying to decide if i should have immune tests before any further potential treatment. I am allergic to cat and dogs and sometimes asthma, have very mild osteo arthristus in fingers. Is it worth doing I feel as though i haven't got the history of MC which would usually accompany - I havent' had one bfp in two years of back to back treatment but did have a natural bfp 3 years ago which ended in mc but that was becasue the scan showed no fetal pole so it was genetic. 


Decisions now (and i need help deciding ladies as DH is useless and totally swayed by his witch of a mother who doesn't want him to contribute any more to making my dreams come true) are:-

1. Have another ivf go in Czech in May/June (chances only 5% at 43)

2. As above but with DE

3. Tandem cycle OE /DE in late July in Cyprus.

I have a telepohne follow up with lister next Tuesday so hopefully they will help, but they have been very vague in the past so am not holding out any hope. 


Love to everyone

Hope25 - how did it go honey?

Isobel - thanks for your PM - wishing you all the best for your next cycle. I can't afford to go back to Lister and have lost 'the faith'!


----------



## jo_11

Di: Yes, it's the steroids not the stims that are sending you lady (gaga). Take them as soon as you wake as they can stop you sleeping. They made me feel like I was on an E, continuously.

Hopex3: I'm sure I've said this before but those are exactly the type of symptoms associated with immune issues. It's not just mc, it's failed implantation too. It's a rocky road to go down and expensive but if immunes are the issue DE may not necessarily fix. Sorry to give you more to think about. I think the Lister 'lite' immunes is a waste of time btw.


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks Jo - will speak to Dr P next week in phone follow up . I did steroids  on my 2nd ivf but it didn't make a differnce.  I did have anti cardiolipin tests and lupus anti bod tests at local nhs hospital but Dr P seemed unable to decipher results when i showed them to her last June. Have already emailed her wanting to know more.


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  Hmm, Dr P isn't really the expert... try asking her how your arthritis can affect your TNFa levels and what this has to do with fertility (TH1:TH2 ratios).  Re the tests, I did the Lister lite and it said I needed steroids, whereas the full Chicago immunes show I need humira, clexane, extra folic acid and IVIg (so much more heavy duty).  You can have a 'phone consult with Dr T if needs be re immunes if you want to have a peak down this route.


----------



## justineb

Hopex3, Jo_11 is right as it does sound like your problems could be immune based.......they're also similar to problems I have ..................I also have asthma, allergies and joint problems (and my tests showed high TNF a) - perhaps you might want to rule it out before going ahead with any cycle. If immunes are a problem then even DE are unlikely to work, so you must think about that too!  It cost us about £1000 at ARGC for initial appointment and Chicago test....... then immune treatment is on top (and pricey). The way I felt after cycles didn't work is that I wanted to rule out immune issues before going ahead with any other treatment and I really did feel like it explained a lot when tests came back. If immune tests had come back negative and with no issues I would have cycled again in Bristol. Sorry to hear about DH still being unsupportive of further treatment. Good luck making your mind up, JustineBXXXX


----------



## alexine

Justine sending you lots of      for you and your embie....hope that HCG starts taking off!! 

Lindz I'm sorry to hear about your dad....hope you are hanging in with everything!  

Take care everyone,
xxA


----------



## neema

Hi Ladies

Wow...so much is going on this thread, thanks to all who have congratulated me for being PUPO (feels weird saying that)!!

poppy - try sprouting your favourite legumes and see how it goes *N:B* *Kidney beans are toxic* *if eaten raw* all the rest are fine, some are more palatable than others !!

jo_11 - i am glad that you have tried sprouting too  , most raw sprouts are delish but i find some taste better if you stir frying for a couple of minutes. Raw sprouts are fine to be eaten when TTC, however raw sprouts as any raw food, *shouldn't be consumed during * *pregnancy* 

Isobel - oh bless, i am glad i have inspired you to walk, the weather is perfect for that at the moment, just a quick note - i have MBT trainers (masai barefoot technology). They are great for walking and they help you lose more calories as you basically power walk!!

CD - thanks so much, needless to say i was gutted not get frosties...despite getting a good crop but i trying to be positive and  that one of the 3 sticks.

Justineb - thinking and  for you.

Hope25 - hope that EC went well and that you are not too sore  . How many follies did you get?.

Good luck to all who are stimming or about start   .xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Justine - thinking of you today hun & praying you get good news on your hcg      x

Neema - keeping everything crossed for you. What plans have you got to keep yourself distracted? I'm a FitFlop fan & seem to have accumulated rather a few pairs of the flipflops as well as the boots   have been great for my dodgy back & toning my backside and legs  

Jo11 - good luck with your appointment today  - let us know how you get on. Thanks re the milk query.

Di - oh no I sympathise, steroids make me completely hyper too. Hope you're feeling a bit better   When's your next scan?  

Isobel - think I'm a bit deluded with my lottery ticket purchases as haven't even won a tenner for bl**dy ages! Are you cycling again soon - best of luck  

Hope*3 -   its a difficult decision to make re the immunes stuff x

Hope25 - how did EC go?   

Jo8 - hi & welcome   No doubt we'll be bugging you for some advice fairly soon! 

Lindz - how's things? Hope your Dad is getting stronger by the day   x

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - had baseline scan & bloods today. AFC was pretty low but to be expected - unfortunately my poor little right ovary which has been chopped and reconstructed seems to be the one which used to work best  

Have a fab day - very envious of DH who is working on his laptop in the garden whilst I'm stuck inside   xx


----------



## hope25

Hi all

sorry..have to rush out so only time for afm


I got a call from the lab to say they got 6 eggs...today got a call to say it was 5 eggs and the 6th egg was just an empty shell (this is new experience for me ..didnt know you could get empty eggs..just empty follies)

Of the 5 eggs 5 fertilised..so not looking bad...just have to wait til friday to see if they divide properly...   

sorry,,.but must dash

luv to all


----------



## hopehopehope

Hope 25 - that's great - same as me last time and i had 3 good grade 2 embies to put back on day 3 xx


- found out today i might be being made redundant which would mean a halt to all treatment as DH works (and pays rent ) in London during the week. I wouldn't want to bring up a kid on my own in london and couldn't afford to keep my house here. Oh dear, what next.


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  One litre of milk plus 2 litres of water from start of stims 'til OTD 

Hope25:  100% fertilisation, congratulations!  I've not heard of empty zonas either; I wonder if they class that as empty follie as well?  So a Fri or Sun ET then, I am    for you.

Hopex3:  Sorry to hear you're at risk of redundancy    is it the normal 30 days; notice?  It is horrible... I've been made redundant 3 times, and I've only worked for 4 employers.  How easy is it to get a job in your field?  

Justine:  Thinking of you today   

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, we had the consultation at ARGC and I really liked them.  Lots of information and it's a mega militant regime but I figure we need that now.  Interestingly they put pretty much everyone on clexane and aspirin from the start of stims.  I start my monitoring cycle with my next AF, which should be next week, so luckly it's all getting going pretty quickly.  They have three protocols which is long (start DRing from day 21), follicular (start DRing from day 2, for 7-10 days), and flare (SP with antagonist).  Based on previous stats they think I 'may' be on the follicular although it'll all depend on my monitoring cycle results.  Feeling pretty upbeat   

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone thanks for messages and support, we are still playing the waiting game. Hcg went up a tiny amount to 363, which is way under where it should be, they also say it's way under where it should be for definite recovery signs. But there is still a bit of hope it may recover,  as my progesterone had gone up. It's all a bit of an emotional rollercoaster and  sure lots of u have been through similar. I am trying to be positive.    

Hope 25, well done on the eggs, hope embies do ok over next few days. 

Hopex3 sorry to hear about job,must be a shock on top of everything else. 

Poppy, are you starting stimms? 

Di, are you on prednisolone or dexamethasone? 

Jo-11, great news you start monitoring so quickly.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All big     to Justine my thoughts are with you - 
Hope25 congratulations that really sounds a good result
Hope3 sorry to hear about your job that is such a stressful event all on its own irrespective of all the other things going on. And thanks for the information very helpful
JO11 glad its all kicking off for you finally and sounds so positive. Big     for you!
Hello to everyone else on this beautiful day.


----------



## neema

Hi Ladies

Hope25 - Wow -100% fertilisation is a great sign if they all fertilise on the same day, sending       for EC and sticky vibes to you

Justine - Great news atleast the level hasn't dropped......stay positive 

Lindz - Hope that your dad is getting better  

Poppy - I have immersed myself in work and there chores that need attending to as i away for 2 weeks + the weather is good so i am planning on going for lots of gentle walks with DH, however aaaarrrrggghhhhh i hate this bit....all i can do is   . Try the MBT sandals, they are great for improving posture, which in turn helps your back  

Hopex3 - Sorry about being made redundant, i have been there.... remember that when God closes one door, he opens another one,   that all will be well

A big hi and       to everyone else and enjoy the sunshine.xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Poppy40 – sorry your AFC is low, but can you start stimms yet? My next scan is tomorrow unless my ovaries explode by then. The way they feel, they just might.

Hope25 – Never heard of an empty egg before, but well done on a good count of 5. You’ll soon be the next one PUPO.

Hopex3 – bless you, that is so hard. You just seem to get setback after setback. What job do you do, is there any freelance around? Have you got redundancy cover on your mortgage?  

Jo-11 – let’s hope AF hurries up for you. It’s the only time we want it to! Bet you can’t wait to get started. Really pleased you liked your new clinic, makes us feel happy to be in capable hands. Meant to say all the puppies went 3 weeks ago, they were stunning and all the new owners are fab and kept sending updates. Thanks for advice about the steroids, def (lady) gaga everyday now, I may start dressing like her soon.  

Justineb – at least HCG is going up, so that’s encouraging, might have been a blip due to your allergies     I’m on Dexamethasone. Supposed to be marking for exam board today again, had to stop yesterday as could not concentrate, feel little more on top of things today.

Neema – at least the sun helps with PMA, and some gentle walks are great to take your mind off things. 

AFM – just need to get to tomorrow now and see what’s happening. Certainly didn’t have so much ‘action’ in my abdomen on last TX. Last night I got about 2 hours sleep and that was it! Just taking it easy and will rest if I need to. I’m terrified of getting OHSS, but also terrified that nothing has happened.    Roll on tomorrow.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## hope25

hi all

thanks to everyone who has sent good wishes.

Justineb...its good that the levels are going up..hang in there and keep positive....    ..send lots of positive vibes to the little one.

HHH>.  sorry about the redundancy...when will u know for sure.;..there might be a silver lining...and if u do get redundancy then there might be a nice big payout  

Jo-11...all sounds like go go go...argc is fast and furious...I didnt know they only have 3 protocols...and they dont have mine...the SP agonist which I like..  ...I am really excited about your cycle there and will be following your progress with interest....


afm...this has been a very strange cycle for me...I have been v spaced out...not concentrating on it at all...didnt even give my embies or eggs a thought after ec..just feel like i am going thru the motions towards a bfn again and feel like i havent the stength or the inclincation to part with so many £thousands to do it all for nothing again..I am absolutely not obsessing about the embies at all and feel disconnected. I think its the end of the road for me

Donor route is not an option for us..(religious reasons).but I have been reading so many of you mention the donor route and surprised that most of you mention that its DH that is not happy with the donor options when it will still be their biological child..I think its sweet that the dh's dont look at it like that but want to have a child that is also genetically yours, and not just theirs...Iwouldve thought the men would be pushing the women to go ahead with younger womens eggs as long as their sperm was involved..but no..men can be sweet like that..not selfish at all...and it seems a common theme here...I havent heard of any women saying their husband is pushing them to get other womens eggs..so they can inseminate them and finally have their(the mans) biological child. It puts my faith back into men as having a really bad time with my own not so darling Husband. I think this infertily malarky has dragged me down and i have ivf depression...so better go before I burst into    

Its sunny out there (in London) so anyone in the capital...hope you have a lovely day and produce lots of Vit D (which is needed for healthy pregnancy)

hi to dyellowcar, Neema, Jo8, Poppy40, lulubelle and everyone else

luv always
Hope25
xx


----------



## Little B

Hi to everyone,

I've been lurking and learning, but am getting ready to pull the trigger on this IVF adventure, and I am nervous and both hopeful and realistically bummed out.

I am 44 and want to use my OE, so the odds aren't great for me. The good news is I've been pregnant with no help twice in the last 14 months, my FSH level is 10, my lining has been healthy, and I just feel like I can do this!

Hoping to get started in the next month, so if you don't mind I'll jump into the mix here, learn from everyone's experience and share my own.


Bee


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Bee i just wanted to welcome you to the fold. We have plenty of 44 year olds on this thread (I myself am 45 eep!) and for sure there are success stories out there with 44 and OE and it sounds like you are ready for the leap.  There is also a wealth of information here these ladies know so much more then all the doctors put together (I sometimes think that as long as one of our crew could master the extract and squirt technique then we could open our own clinic) and everyone will be happy to help.  Looking forward to future 'discussions'


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Thanks everyone for good wishes about my dad.   He's going to be ok, but will only expect to make a 50% recovery, but at least he's alive, that's the main thing.

Canonlygetbetter1 - Hi!  Nice to see you here - how's stimming going?

Isobel - sorry for your BFN.   It's awful when AF plays tricks on us like that. 

Neema, good luck for 2ww.  Sounds like you've got some great embies on board.  

Jo8 - Hi!  I'm pretty much in the same place as you - going for one last own eggs cycle and then it will be onto donor embryos.  Fortunately DH doesn't care about genetics and it is him that's had to convince me!

Jo_11 - Glad that things are moving forwards for you at last.  Seems like you have been preparing for ages!

Hope3 - Sorry to hear about threat of redundancy.  

Hope25 - congrats on fantastic fertilisation, and don't worry about your empty zona.  I have had empty zonas before, and was told it's an age thing - apparently the shells can be weak in us older women, as well as too tough (another ivf contradiction!!) and the cytoplasm leaks out during follicle aspiration creating an empty shell.

Hi Little B - Welcome!  Sounds like you've got a good chance of success with your own eggs.  At my last consultation 2 weeks ago I asked Jaya (my Dr at the Lister) if she could predict which ladies of my age would get pregnant and she said that almost without exception it was those ladies who had been pregnant before.  Bad news for me as I've never had a confirmed pregnancy, but good news for you!

Lulu-belle - There's a great video on Youtube about follicle aspiration - I'm sure we could master it - it looks really easy!  

Justineb - Your levels are still rising, that's the main thing. Sending you lots of luck.       xxx

Di - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Sounds like your ovaries are working overtime!

Poppy - Try not to worry too much about your AFC at your baseline ultrasound as things can change.  Last cycle I had 3 antral follies on the left and 2 on the right at my baseline scan, and ended up with 1 mature follie on the left and 4 on the right - so quite different.  Have you started stims yet?

Hi Becky, Alexine, Sarah, Jojopink, Carnivaldiva, Kuki, Julz96, blueberryuk, SadieD and anyone else I've missed.

AFM - BFN as expected and straight onto another cycle.  Was advised by Jaya that it's ok to do this but it feels weird as this will be my third back-to-back cycle in a row.  It kind of seems surreal and I feel like I'm just going through the motions with no hope of a positive outcome.  I don't know what's happened to my PMA!   I also had a crappy AFC at my baseline scan on Tuesday - only 3 follies, although I must listen to my own advice and try not to worry about it.  Started stims that night and I'm back at the Lister for another scan tomorrow.  It will only be 3 days of stims at 75IU so I can't imagine anything will be happening, but after my really quick responses they want to monitor me more closely.  To be honest, I am on the verge of cancelling and saving my money... will decide tomorrow after my scan.

Lindz xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Loving this fab weather - have dug out the summer clothes.

Justine - thinking of you - it must be so stressful  

Hope25 - great news on your eggs & fantastic fx. Wishing you lots of luck for ET. Zita West was doing a fertility podcast last night about maturer eggs and she said people often get a BFP with their OE when mentally they have given up & are already planning the next step so here's hoping   

Hope*3 - so sorry you've got this on top of everything else  . Its a lot to deal with and sounds very stressful. Take care of yourself and I really hope things get better for you very soon x

Jo11 - thanks for the milk info - you're a star   Can recommend milkshakes with vanilla 'whey to go' & banana for stims - yum! Would you still use the heatpacks if the weather is warm? Bit worried I may overheat my ovaries with the hot flushes as well   Great news re your AGRC appt - all sounds very positive and you'll be underway before you know it  

Neema - this weather is a good distraction for the 2ww   I've got my sparkly Fitflops on today and got my eye on a jewelled pair  

Di - I'm starting stims tonight. Have been peeing for England with all the milk & water I'm drinking & heatpacks are at the ready   . Ouch your poor ovaries sound really uncomfortable - wishing you lots of luck for a nice crop of follies tomorrow . Has your protocol changed from the last IVF you did?

Bee - welcome to the thread. I'd gladly swop my FSH for yours   - all sounds very promising for the next stage

LJ - when are you starting your cycle? Can't be long to go now  

Lindz - your poor Dad  . I had 4 def follies & 2 maybe's. Hoping the DHEA can coax a few more out of hiding  . Good luck with your scan & whatever you decide to do with this cycle    x

Hi to Lulu-belle, Becky7, SarahEssex, Isobel, Alexine, Jo8, Jojopink, CD (lying on a beach in Jamaica  ) & everyone else   xx


----------



## sheps

Hi everyone

Thanks for the advice regarding DHEA, am waiting to hear back from Zita West Clinic re them checking my test results before making a decision.  If we do have another go I am gonna do DHEA for 3 months first.  Think we will have to have treatment in Plymouth cos with working and looking after a toddler think London clinics are gonna be out of the question realistically.  

Poppy - how did you get to see the podcast?  Do you have to pay for it, sounded interesting.

Sheps
x


----------



## Isobel67

Hope25 – fantastic fertilisation results!!  I’m very envious.  Hope that will help to revive your PMA.   As Poppy was saying, this may be the time when you get pregnant, because you’re not thinking about it.

Poppy40 – good luck with your stimms.

Jo-11 – Can you have yoghurt instead of milk, or should it just be milk?  Glad to hear that you’re feeling upbeat – with a cycle not too far away.

JustineB – fingers crossed that the levels continue to rise and things get back on track. 

Di –  Hope your scan goes well today.

LittleB – hello and welcome.  I’ll be 44 soon, so there are at least a few of us on this link.

Lindz – I’m sorry about your BFN.  You won’t have much time to think about it with the next cycle.  Can’t wait to hear about how you respond with the low dose – the drug companies will be very disappointed if suddenly we all start taking drastically lower levels. Be interesting to see how your scan goes today.

Neema – good luck in your 2ww.  Hope you have some nice distractions to take your mind off it – well as much as you can.

Hi to Canonlygetbetter, Becky, Alexine, Sarah, Jojopink, Carnivaldiva, Kuki,  blueberryuk and HHH - sorry if I’ve missed anyone off.	

AFM – I’m just waiting to do my next cycle and trying to desperately lose 4 lbs that I’ve put on since the last cycle.  I’ve also done another PT this morning.  Have been feeling sick all of the time and even though AF has been, I just wondered.  Anyway, it was definitely negative.  Is it the after-effect of the ivf drugs?  

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and that the sunshine continues. 

Isobel x


----------



## poppy40

Morning ladies,

Sheps - I got the link for the Zita podcast from another thread - it was a live chat with her & people could email in questions. Have posted the link below but you may have to register or 'upgrade your account' to hear the recording. It's part of a week long series of discussions with various fertility experts. There are more talks over the next few days (see first link for info). What tests are you having done with ZW? I managed to get 7 weeks of DHEA in before this cycle - would have ideally liked more but had to time it amongst other things.

http://www.fertilityfocustelesummit.com/

1pm Pacific | 4pm Eastern | 8pm UK 
Zita West - Aging Eggs: What You Can Do to Improve Your Chances
of Conception
====>> http://instantteleseminar.com/?eventid=17993145

Isobel - I've managed to lose 4lbs in the last 3 weeks following a plan my nutrition lady gave me which is basically healthy eating and upping my protein. If you want me to pm you the info let me know as I feel so much better. The IVF drugs def made me feel rough for a little while after my first cycle 

Jo11/Neema - sorry another heatpack query  . Did you wear them all the time (ie day & night?). I've got the ones for period pain but finding them a bit big to stick on my knickers  - off to buy some bigger knickers tomorrow   x

Love to everyone, Poppy xx 

/links


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Another nice day today, i hope this weather lasts, it is just what one needs during the 2WW.....sunshine  

Lindz - glad that your dad is doing better. So sorry about the BFN   . I had back to back cycles back in 11/08 - 01/09 and got a BFP (though i was unlucky and M/C at 6 weeks) but it has worked for a friend of mine and she now has 1yr old twins!!.

Poppy - good luck with stimming, have as much to your protein, milk and water as you can . I have fished my flipflops out today, jewelled ones sound nice   - i have a confession to make - i am a shoeaholic but the weird thing is that i am not shopaholic though i am good at getting bargains, i managed to get a nice pair of Gabor leather boots in budapest that were reduced from £130 to £38!!. I only at wore curaheat a few times (when i was out and about) but when i did i tucked them under big knickers and secured them on with a belt    All the other times i used a hot water bottle.

Isobel - After my failed cycles, i got delayed AF sore breasts and felt really nauseous that i thought that DH pipes had repaired themselves (wishful thinking).... but each time AF came so i went to see my doc and she said that all those symptoms were psychosamatic   

Jo_11 - keeping my fingers crossed for you....i really want to see you streak in Canary Wharf  

Di - Hope your scan goes well today, sending you      

LittleB - Welcome to the thread, i am a newbie too and the ladies here have been so encouraging and i have learned alot from them. Your FSH level sounds great too,!!.Good luck on your upcoming tx

Hope25 - Good luck with ET...sending you sticky vibes

Hi to everyone else and have a fab weekend.xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi dear friends,
We are doing okay. Istanbul has ben soo so cold last week. Yuck yuck.. 
Today is sunny but still very cold.. 
Tomorrow I have my second scan to decide which day I will have my FET... I have so much mucus.. Which is a great worry. Osteragen tablests causing it I am sure.. Doc will have to clear my womb tomorrow. I hate it.. 
I have to say I am giving up hope to have my second miracle.. This rate probably I won't be able to have one more.. 
We go back home on next saturday. Can not wait.. And I am sure next week will just fly as I have so much to do...
April will be a very busy month for us.. And hope to enjoy summer what ever the tx result.. 
A friend of mine has got cancer. She is fighting it... All adds up and puts tx into perspective really.. Life can be very short..We have to make the most of it..
Sending lots of luck and love to you all..
Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, 

Welcome new ladies sheps, bee little b

I want to see jo11 streak as well, let's hope!!!

Isobel, hope u r recovering and feeling ok, I think the cyclogest makes you partly feel like that!

Neema hope the sunshine helps ur embies stick!  

Poppy, good luck with stimms, those follies should grow with your new diet & all those supplements! I think we were one if hottest parts of UK yesterday, I was sitting in garden.... Lovely! 
Lindz, glad ur dad is getting better, so sorry about bfn..... But keep pma up & keep going. 

Can only get better, hi, welcome & thanks for good wishes. I'll pop back to Bcrm site when I know a bit more about what's happening....

Di, u must miss the pups loads, but must be lovely to get updates. I'm on dexamethasone as well, it has made me feel hyper at times. I'm on 1mg day. Been on it all the while so it doesn't seem to have stopped the hives, but these are much better today.

Hopex3 & hope 25 hope u r ok

Trying to Imagine my little bean getting more comfy and growing!!  I've been signed off by my gp for 1 more week!


----------



## justineb

My silly phone posted before I finished! 

Wanted to say goodluck Kuki, the mucous sounds yuk & the clearing!! Will be thinking of you. 

Cd, hope you're  having a great holiday. 

Di, good luck with stimms too! 

Hi lulubelle, , gia, kizzy, kezy, blueberry, jo jo pink, jo11 & everyone else

Justinebxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Thank you hon...
  your darling embie is getting stronger and snuggling tight..
Keep      ..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Just a quick AFM post to update you. Had my scan and have 4 ripe follies, all around 20mm. I'm a bit diasppointed that only 4 as feel fit to burst, however, 4 is better than none. Keeping up my PMA. Having trigger tomorrow night and EC Monday morning. Will have more time for personals over weekend.

Much love to all.

Di XXX


----------



## poppy40

Just a quickie...

Kuki - good luck for your FET    and so sorry to hear about your friend  

Justine - got everything crossed for you   . Are you back at ARGC next week? The weather has just been fab - wish it was like this all the time. Have been out in the garden too - bliss  

Di - wow that came around quick. I got 4 last time & felt like I had OHSS - its very weird isn't it? Good luck with EC on Monday and    for great fx  

Hope25 - was ET today? Hope everything went well & you're now PUPO  

AFM - got a load of new work starting next week. Money much needed & will keep me distracted but not ideal timing! Will have to spend far less time on here!

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy - thanks for asking how I'm doing. Just finished HRT (gave me horrible digestive probs!) and providing AF arrives this weekend then blood test and hopefully  stimming Monday! Feel so bloated from progesterone - god knows how I'll feel if I react well to stims! Hope the new work is stimulating and takes your mind off all things IVF. I'm on a 4 month sabbatical which I'm really grateful for but loads of time to dwell on every symptom and possible outcome!

Justine   and   for your little bean. All this sun (vit D) good for pregnancy so get out in it as much as you can. When's your next HCG test?

Sorry no time for more personals..have a great weekend ladies

LJ x


----------



## smashley

Hello everyone!  I've been addicted to FF for the last few weeks, and have found it so useful, and thought I'd post something now that my treatment is under way.

I'm at Create in Wimbledon who are great. I wanted to do IVF using the fewest drugs possible, so did months of research and visited quite a few different clinics before deciding on Create.  I've done a natural cycle IVF with IVM, and ended up with 1 really good grade one 8 cell embie and one of the other small ones which matured to 5 cells.  Both on board.  Very happy with outcome so far, especially given my age, and the fact that I was pushing for natural cycle, and told by more than one consultant that it would never work, given odds of 1%.  Of course, it's still early days, but at least I can say my 42 year old eggs are looking good for their age!!

Now on 2ww, which is going ok, a few cramps, and huge tiredness - I put that down to the progesterone / prednisolone, even though I'm on the lowest dose they allow.  Yesterday went for a walk in the lovely sunshine, on the way to the local cafe for lunch, but had to turn back as felt like I was going to faint from the heat and exhaustion of walking in the sun.  Only other symptom, and this I don't like, is the bloating, and the weight gain - around 3/4 stone since tx began.  Not sure what's happened there - haven't eaten any more than usual. Annoying.  

Otherwise, I'm being very good, took myself off work for the duration (am freelance so not a prob), drinking home made pineapple / veg juice every morning, a glass of milk before bed, good healthy food, no naughties such as alcohol, although not really missing it, and loads of sleep.  Trying to do a walk a day, but not managing much as so exhausted.

Anyway, here I am, with my fingers, toes and legs crossed.  Happy to see there are so many of us geriatric mothers-to-be over here...!

Smashley x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Scan went well. Lining 9.2.. Had some antibotics for mucus..
Transfers on wed midday.. Still very calm.. Very very strange.. 
Just tiny little bit excitement. Can not believe how I am feeling. First time ever.. 
All 2 WW ladies, wishing you all lots and lots of luck!!!
Hope you all are having a good weekend..
lvoe. Kukixx


----------



## sheps

Poppy - I had AMH at Zita West and paid £170 and now it is £130, not happy about that!  Their parameters were different than the one I had in Plymouth so have chased them up 3 times and finally spoke to them today but they didn't really answer my question as to whether theirs was different than Plymouth's.  Do find it all a bit vague when you ask questions, feels like they haven't read the email or the form you had to fill in.

Checked out the link but unfortunately it has expired, thanks anyway.

Can I be cheeky and ask if I could take a peek at your diet sheet. I am gonna try and do the one that my acupuncturist asked me to do later on, but in the meantime need to do something to lose the lbs.  Have piled it on these last 6 months.

Hope you are all enjoying the weather.

love
Sheps
x


----------



## poppy40

Di - good luck for EC tomorrow    

LJ - fingers crossed for you starting stims v soon. I hate the prog too - makes me feel horrible   Afraid new work is going to be fairly uninspiring but I'm getting paid per item so that will be a good incentive to crack through it   Its nice to have the time off but I so know what you mean!!

Smashley -   & welcome. Wow not long til your OTD - keeping everything crossed for you   

Kuki -     for Weds x

Sheps - how annoying re your AMH  . My clinic finally have an arrangement with TDL so I think mine cost about £65. No problem at all re the diet sheet. I did it for a few girls on my clinic thread so only takes me 2 secs to copy & paste it - will PM it to you now.

Poppy x


----------



## hope25

hi all


hope you are all having a lovely sunday

dyellowcar...lots of luck for ec tomorrow hun   

sorry to be awol after my et...didnt have a very good day at the Lister..they got my appointment time mixed up and didnt even apologise about it...didnt put me in the best of moods...well...i have never had a 3 day transfer before and usually on day 3 i get many 8 cell grade 1 embies...but this time round only got a 7,6,and 2x5 cell embies...only was was grade 1 the others were grade 2/3 and one was grade 1 but fragmented.

I dont know what my chances are with  grade 2/3 ..have had 3 put back..but as usual dont feel pupo and have not been taking care with myself..just going about things as usual when im not pupo...have been thinking of all the truck loads of money i have thrown after my 5 treatments to be only depressed, older and considerably poorer...but it waqs always a gamble and i paid the price.

so now..the waiting begins..although i am resinged to a bfn already..i dont know..why did it have to come to this...me..who always wanted a big family after being a lonley child and envying kids with lots of brothers and sisters..and i had to end up getting married to a man with male factor..

sorry for the me post...am suffering from ivf failure blues...

good luck to everyone else stimming etc


----------



## dyellowcar

Thanks ladies for all the wishes, fingers crossed for tomorrow for me. Have been enjoying a relatively drug free day, just the steroids tonight. I'm hoping after tomorrow's Ec to be able to sleep a bit, as still crazy and high as a kite! *Jo-11* you were right about the 'E' factor, feel like finding an all night rave! Just been gathering my bits together for tomorrow, and took the dogs out for a walk as such a beautiful evening. Best stop the me post before I get to rambling!!!!!

Hope25 - I'm sorry you are feeling so down. Try to be positive, it is hard but remember it only takes one. My clinic said the grade does not necessarily mean anything, it's just a way to categorise them. Many ladies have had BFP with grade 4 embies. Try to relax, as stress will wear you down and you need to be in the best possible place to make those embies grow.

Kuki - your lining sounds good and by wednesday should be lovely and thick. Pleased your feeling excitied for ET. Best wishes for then.

Smashley - Hi and welcome. I've seen you on the March/ April buddies too. Well done on being PUPO, you were very quiet getting to it! But know you are indeed in some lovely company on this thread.

LJ Yorkshire - pleased your AF finally arrived and you can get started in earnest.

Justineb - how are things with you Hun?

Big hellos to everyone I've not mentioned and hope all are enjoying a peaceful Sunday evening.

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

hope25  - i know exactly how you are feeling and i wish i could reach in and give you a hug. - good luck with your 2ww and there is no reason it wont work - 3 embies is good and the stats at lister between grade 1 and grade 2 are no different (or hardly).

I am spending the weekend panicking about my job


----------



## jo8

Hope25 - please don't see it as failure blues - you're in there with a very good shout and 3 lovely embies so 3 more chances than having none in there so lots of PMA coming your way        .Its natural to feel like that after all the hormones racing around your body for the last couple of weeks so don't beat yourself up  

Hopex3 - sorry about the job situation - you're really having pants time of it - hope you turn a corner soon  

Di - very best of luck for tomorrow - sounds like you have some good size follies there   .Thanks for the advice re the counsellor - we went to an infertility one last year after our 1st failed cycle but she was very matter of fact and could't understand why my DP would have doubts about it!! The lady at the Lister was great in talking to both of us and not taking sides but unfortunately bit far to go for counselling - ho hum

Isobel - when do you start again? I did detox before one of my cycles - Dr.Joshi - felt so much better for it and lost 1/2 stone in just under 3 weeks- Zita West also has detox in her book so might be worth considering to get your body back in tune

Smashley - welcome -I'm a newbie too. Glad you've had a positive experience at Create - I was there last year and liked their idea of minimal drugs -hope it works for you    

Kuki - good luck for Wed

Justine - hope your little bean is snuggling in well   

Jo - will PM you tomorrow re ARGC -glad your appointment went well

Poppy - have you been listening to many of the telesummits - I've caught a few but missed the Zita one. Just listened to the woman on the over 40's talk on the power of attraction - just lost 30 mins of my life unnecessarily  

Lindz - how did you get on with your scan ? helps to know I'm not alone in my journey of 'moving over'

Neema - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad

Helllo to everyone else!!

Jo 8 x


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Just a quickie from me as it's late, but it's been lovely to catch up on all your posts...

Di:  The very best of luck for EC tomorrow... and good luck with taking steroids AT NIGHT    I remember being at the work gym while I was taking steroids and contemplating running home as I had that much energy... it's probably 45 miles down the M4 for me!!  I didn't do it, you'll be pleased to know   

Hope25:  Sorry you're disappointed about ET but you have every chance; really.  A very good friend of mine got pg with a day 3, 6 cell embie; and her twin sister did too (with twins ironically).  Remember that the aesthetics is only half the equation, the other half is the genetics, and there's no reason why yours shouldn't be picture perfect in that regard   

Justine:  I have everything crossed for your bloods tomorrow   

Kuki:  If I don't get on before, all the very best for Wednesday.  

Lindz:  So sorry about the BFN    

Hi to Hopex3, Jo8, Smashley, CD, Poppy, Neema, LJ, Sheps, Kizzy, Alexine, Sezy, rebs, jojopink and anyone I've missed.

AFM, not much going on.  Waiting for AF to appear now (due end of next week), so I can start a monitoring cycle with ARGC.  A couple of you asked about milk consumption; it can be yoghurt, or any other milk products (although not soya milk!!)... they just like to ensure you get the protein inside you and milk is the easiest way to measure it.  Some ladies have been looking at alternatives, such as almond milk or protein powders and they seem to be OK for the lactose intolerant ones.  

Right, best get off here, it's getting late.  Aren't the lighter evenings just WONDERFUL??  It's brought a big    to my face today.

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, welcome new ladies

Di - goodluck for EC today!

I'll let you know how bloods are later. It's very nerve racking! But I am still holding on to the glimmers of hope. Fingers crossed.

Love justinebxxxxx


----------



## daisyg

Just a quick barge!  Steroids should NOT be taken at night.  They need to be taken in the morning where the medication best mimics your natural cycle of cortisol production.  Would really advise against them at night time - no advised.

Daisy
xxxx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

AFM - Hope that you all had a good weekend and enjoyed the weather. DH and i were out most of the time to stop me obsessing on symptoms i have or don't have. I thank God i have never wanted to invest in a blackberry as i would have been googling all the time.....regardless of where we were. Just had a bit of spotting brown early sat am    just when i wiped and a bit on the the panty liner and i totally freaked out as i was 9dpt. Anyway i will try and remain + and not go completely   and hope AF does not show up before OTD-31st.

Hope25- Good luck on your 2ww, sending you       . Do not feel down, therre is a lady in a clinic i went to two years ago who had 2 cell embies and 4 cell embies put back on day 3, guess what....they ALL took and she gave birth to very healthy quads. So try and think +, i know it is easier said than done!!

Di - Good luck with ET today -      

Smashley - Welcome and good luck with your 2WW 

Poppy & Isobel - Hope that stimming is going well so far and good luck    

Justine - Good luck with the bloods today and    that the levels have gone up

Kuki - Good luck for wednesday

Jo_11 and Jo8 - Thanks ladies

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi daisyg  could you explain why we shouldn't take steroids at night time  and who advice you to take it in the morning instead
Becky7 x


----------



## jo_11

Becky:  Corticosteroids are naturally produced in the body, especially cortisol (the stress hormone).  The reason you take them in the morning is that this is when your body naturally produces cortisol.  If the steroids are taken for more than a week, the body stops producing cortisol, which is why they should be taken in the morning as they are mimicking the body.  This is also why you need to be weaned off them if taking for long periods of time.  I'm sure for a 'one off' for EC, the evening will be fine, although they'll definitely keep you awake and active.  Hope this makes sense?


----------



## BECKY7

Hi jo-11  thank you for your explain and yes it does make sense  as i know i will be having steriods  so i guess all steriods are different as i will be taking dex and baby aspirin 
Count the days and month of my cycles  sad lol
Becky7 x


----------



## jo_11

Becky:  Dexamethasone is a corticosteriod too   And you're not sad btw; I'm practically counting the MINUTES 'til I can cycle


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck to all on 2ww and to those embarking treatment.
Still on holiday, sorry no personals as doing this from phone and a bit tricky.
Pma to all. X


----------



## BECKY7

Jo-11  oh lol  and thank you for telling me dexamethasone is corticosteriod  and hopefully she will reminded me to take it in the morning when i start in June hopefully  so they can put 3 embryo in and hopefully the steriods will do the trick too.
I so wish i had a proper job to keep my mind off the whole thing too lol as got too much time in my hand apart from my dogs
Becky7 x


----------



## daisyg

Becky,

Jo's advice is spot on... dex and pred. both corticosteroids and have similar effects.  Both must be taken in am and weaned off very slowly never suddenly.

I found final success (with DE) after addition of pred. and clexane etc. so hope for the best for you too.

Daisy
xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi daisyg  i have email my cons about pred , clexane etc  on top of dex and aspirin  so waiting for her reply to ask if extra would help as guess it depending on the problem eh  and could you explain about weaned off very slowly  how do you mean that as i haven't see dex  so i don't know what it like 
Becky7 x


----------



## smashley

Hi everyone, been so tired lately, have barely managed to log on, let alone write anything. Spent yesterday out all day seeing various friends, so by 4pm I was ready for bed, and by 5pm was actually in bed. Had a great 2 hour nap - haven't done that since University I don't think!

Feel a bit better today, but have taken it easy, did a bit of housework, watched a LOT of telly, brain is mush. 3 days to go til OTD, and I'm not tempted to test yet. Yet. I can see myself caving soon though.

Quick question - does anyone know when it's ok to have a bath!!! Was told not to following the ET, and so I've been using our dribble of a shower for the last 10 days, I would so love to soak in a bath for about an hour asap!!

I don't know if anyone believes in dreams, I don't really - but dreamt I got a clear two lines on a preg test last night, so I'm hanging on to that and hoping that I can really predict the future from my dreams! Guess I'll know soon enough..!

Thanks for messages of hello and support - 
*poppy40* thanks for the good wishes, I have everything crossed!

*kuki2010* Best of luck for Weds

*hope25* Sending you lots of PMA vibes, horrid to feel so down, but remember you're full of hormones and they can do nasty things.

*dyellowcar* How did the EC go? Hope they managed to get loads of eggies!! I am indeed on the March / April thread, plus a 2ww thread, thought I might as well get as much support as I can!! Everyone is great, these forums are such a great idea, think I've learned more on this than anywhere else - guess nothing beats personal experience. Am loving being PUPO, as I said on the other board, I am pregnant, and nothing except a negative result on Thursday can tell me otherwise! Might as well enjoy it while I can... 

*jo8* Thanks for the hello - it's rare to find anyone that's been to Create / done natural IVF, I feel a bit of an oddity on FF!

*jo_11* Hello back - and yes, I'm loving these long and summery evenings!

*neema* Hi - you and I have got the same OTD, so fingers crossed for both of us 

     to everyone on the board

Smashley x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi smashley  sound like you got good few signs and not long to go  and as for bath I was told you can have warm bath not hot then you be fine as I know the feeling of having a bath 
Good luck and finger x for Thursday
Becky7 x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone,  here's the update.......hcg levels gone up just slightly again (by 80) in 4 days so signs are that the little bean is still struggling and not doing what it's meant to be doing, my progesterone has also dropped by 40, not good.

Have to go in for scan on weds and talk about what to do.

Di, hope you got on ok. 

Hi to everyone else! 

Justinebxxxxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Justine - sending you huge hugs    . So sorry you're having such a stressful time - thinking of you xx

Di - hope all went well today  

Smashley - good luck for thurs  . My clinic advise avoiding baths & swimming during 2ww just incase.

CD - hope you're having a fabulously relaxing holiday!

Jo_11 - there are triplets on OBEM tonight   I am doing 2 x protein shakes a day, a ton of milk & loads of protein-rich foods so hopefully got the protein covered  

Neema - that could be implantation bleeding  

Hope25 - good luck hun. Someone I know had 2 x 2 day embies put back (as they only had 2 eggs at EC and are a lot younger than us lot) & is preg with twins   

Jo8 - I only listened to the ZW telesummit in the end - if I'd known about it in advance we could have emailed in some challenging questions as most of the stuff she was asked was pretty basic (us lot could have answered most of them  ). IKWYM about that power of attraction woman - I googled her & decided not to bother registering on her website for more info  

Lindz - how's things. Hope your Dad is ok.

Hello to everyone else   x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies just a quick update from my phone. We got 3 eggs today! 3 always has been my lucky number. fingers crossed they're getting Jiggy tonight. We had Barry white on go the car to EC, Just for the vibe. Just an anxious wait til Tomorrow's call. Finally got some sleep this afternoon and didn't wake up during EC This time! Feeling quite groggy still so going to rest up. Love to all. Di x X X


----------



## benne

I am sorry for dropping into this thread but i wanted to message Hope 25 (have been looking for you on the Lister thread). It sounds like you have been through a really difficult time, so wanted to send you some positive thoughts.
As you know, i had a negative experience at ET last time. I was told there would be no hope of getting a BFP, to be honest still don't know why they decided to do the transfer in the first place as they were so negative...anyway, once ET was done i met my mum and sister, went for a walk (no rest for me), had dinner, totally did not connect with what had happened! I went through the week just preparing myself for a BFN....i even booked my F/U appt with Dr wren before i did the HPT.....i even had a few drinks!!! Lone behold a few days after a BFN was BFP...............i guess what i wanted to say, it really does not matter what quality the embies are at the end of the day, it is just up to them to decide to stick or not. I really really hope you have a positive this time!! Will be hoping for the best for you!!!


----------



## poppy40

Great news Di! Sending Barry White fx vibes to the lab tonight &    for good news for you tomorrow   x


----------



## jo_11

Di:  Well done love; will you have a day 2 transfer?  I guess you will if you're having all 3 put back in (are you??).  Fx for the fertilisation call   

Justine:  So sorry to hear the bean's struggling    My thoughts are you with you and OH at the mo   

Smashley and Neema:  Not long to go now girls; fx for some good news on here soon 

Benne:  Hello love   How sweet to come here looking for Hope25... I totally agree with you.  The aesthetics is only half of the equation.  If an embie sticks, it's going to stick, come what may... h£ll, look at all those that go on to be ectopic pregnancies.  They even manage to stick in the tubes, with no lining   

Poppy:  Missed OBEM but may watch on catch-up TV tonight, thanks.  Hope all's going well, Protein Girl   

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Di - Hope that you recovering well after EC, good luck with ET and keep you PMA up....I love Barry White   

Justine - Just hang in there, mother nature has a strange way of turning things around, fingers crossed for you   

Smashley - Yes we have the same OTD     that we both get good news.

Jo_11 - Thanks and i wish i could fast forward the days to thurday.....the waiting is driving me crazy

Good luck to all stimming this week and hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Di, fingers x for et call. Justine keep positive. X


----------



## dyellowcar

Morning ladies,

We’ve had the update from the clinic and 2 out of the 3 eggs have fertilised. They’ll phone again tomorrow to tell us the progress and should be on for ET on Thursday. Fingers crossed they keep growing and dividing. It’s such an anxious time not knowing how far we’ll get. But each step is a step further. I had to tell DH news of embies on the phone, he sounded so disappointed, but I told him to keep positive as we still have a good chance. And 2 is a good chance, better by far than none! I’m just having a really easy day to rest from EC, as left side very painful. DH has been wonderful and bought me breakfast in bed this morning before working, so feeling very spoilt!

Benne – how lovely of you to track down Hope25 and tell us all your fantastically positive story. Gives me hope.

Justine – Praying for you and the little bean. 

Smashley – loving your PMA about being PG til given a negative! That’s the spirit!

Kuki – good luck for tomorrow. I’ve been given Anti- boitics too has they had a job getting to my left ovary and don’t want an infection before ET.

Poppy40 – how’s it going, lady? When is your stimms scan? 

Neema – Positive vibes for OTD. 

CD – Thanks, and how’s the holiday going?

Jo-11 and DaisyG – honestly I can’t believe my clinic never said to take the steroids in the morning! I just assumed to take them with the other drugs in the evening. Explains why I’ve been so hyper but sleeping so much better now. Also awoke from EC thinking I was on holiday on the beach, as I was so warm and comfortable. Must get myself a holiday booked!!!!

Much love to all.

Di XXX


----------



## smashley

Well, I was feeling quite positive, up til now.  Got severe symptoms of PMT last night, so moody and irritable.  Bad PMT like stomach cramps this morning, and got a BFN on a HPT.  I'm 12dpo and OTD is on Thursday, but I figure that with a sensitive test like Clearblue, it would have shown any signs of pregnancy.  Says on the packet you can test 4 days before AF is due - and I'm at 2 days.

So lots of crying this morning, and thoughts about what next?

Smashley x


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Girls

I am new to this thread but have been on the Chiltern chat.  I guess I will get to know you all too.


I am a tad emotional today as went in for planning meeting and got results from my bloods. Levels were all last done sept 2009 and all was good so I thought that at least was on my side if age wasn't.......  My AMH has gone from 12.8 to 2.8   this made me indredibly emotional as wasn't ready for that.  Then I have also got annoyed as to why did I decided to see if we could try one more last time naturally and let life takeover..last year weddings etc  but I can't change the past.

In my emotional state I gave them wrong period dates so not sure when I am starting.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Normally a very positive person but just allowingt myself a wallow day today.

Dxx


----------



## justineb

Smashley -    test again on OTD (you can't be sure til then) and just try to keep your spirits up.....

Gladys - welcome - there's ladies on here that have had their AMH go up, and TBH it doesn't seem to be B all and end all in terms of how many eggs people make. I know what you mean, we delayed things too  before I was 40 as OH's mother was ill and  I really wish now that we hadn't but we all just have to accept that life is complicated and fitting IVF in is even more complicated when there's so much going on already.

Benne - great to hear a positive story

Di- great news 2 have fertilised, congratulations - hope the embies carry on getting strong and  that they are sticky ones - good luck for transfer! BTW I was told to take dexametahsone with my breakfast.....

Poppy - hows stims?

Kuki- goodluck for Weds.

Jo_11 - you started monitoring yet?

Lindz- you started new cycle yet?

Neema, good luck for test date and thanks for your positive wishes

CD- hope you are enjoying sunshine and sea!!

Hi to everyone else, especially JoJoPink (are you Ok love?) and Isobel, Hopex3, Hope25, Alexine, Jo8, Becky7, Lj, Sheps, Kizzy, Kezy, Lulubelle, Gia, Bluberry and anyone I've forgotten to mention.

I am trying not to think about the very low HCG too much, but it's there all the time, plus my (.) (.) no longer feel odd and I don't feel queasy anymore.......... I feel generally unsettled.....I guess as we are in limbo still.  I think clinic think it's not viable as HCG is only 442 (and it's taken 2 weeks to double to that)........ and I think they are going to get me to stop all meds...... so today I am preparing myself to let go - but we'll see what scan shows tomorrow and what they say.  I have a feeling I might be seeing the man himself tomorrow at ARGC, the nurse alluded to that. I guess somewhere deep in my heart  I am still hoping that there may still be a miracle recovery and if not that perhaps it can happen again soon and be healthy next time.

Anyway, here's hoping we stay strong and that dreams come true for all of us one day soon 

JustinebXXXX


----------



## jo_11

Di:  As Meatloaf said 'two out of three ain't bad' (in fact, I think it's pretty damn spectacular).  All the very best for ET on Thu   

Gladys:  As Justine says, AMH can go up and down... when mine was 3.44 I got 13 eggs!  And then it was retested in December and it had gone up to 6.06.  I largely ignore it 

Justine:  I now have visions of Mr T placing his healing hands on you and announcing that everything will be OK as a big beam of light comes from up above    And for ladies reading not at ARGC, I don't mean Mr T from the A Team   AF's due later this week, so I'll jump on the crazy rollercoaster then for the monitoring cycle.  I have no idea what my FSH etc is these days.  

Hi to everyone else 

Jo
x


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Girls

Thanks Jo and Justine for your supportive words.  Yes life does throw us curve balls one of the other reasons we delayed was due to my mum dying suddenly of unexplained death SDS and then my dad re married year later to a lady 6 years older than me and then they announced they were having a baby (her first) all that took me time to get over, especially my dad getting there before me.

Good luck to you all too and will write more personal messages to you all after I pull myself out of today.

lots of love

Dx


----------



## hope25

Hello girls

thanks to dyellowcar, HHH, jo8, Jo-11, Neema, Poppy40 for your kind words re my ivf blues

Neema..wow, quads...where did she have the ivf as alas only 3 allowed back here in the uk..I wish i could have ALL my fertilised eggs put back the moment they fertilise and even then will be lucky to get one to stick

, dont worry about the brown spotting..it can be a v good sign especially since it before OTD..praying it will be a bfp and this is implantation bleed

justineb---praying so much that the little one hangs in there...ever so much good luck for tomorrows scan.

dyellowcar...great news on 2....atleast you can have them back in you pronto as the quicker in the womb they better their chances of growing into babies is my firm belief...sending lots of luck their way...and just read back a few posts here to the story of the lady who only got 2 eggs at ec and now pregnant with twins...lucky you with breakfast-in-bed by dh...my other half didnt even ask how many i had at et??

Benne...how sweet of you to pop in for my sake...will PM you sweetie.

HHH..hows the job situation- how are you feeling..thanks for the virtual hug--right back at you hun  

CD...hows the holiday going...am so envious.

Gladys07...welcome welcome...please dont dwell on the silly AMH...i dont think they have AMH really figured out...i still get los of eggs on cycles where my AMH is low..and it can go up too  (just ask Jo-11)
smashley...IVM...do tell us more...how does that work and how did they do it on you...are there other london clinics that do it? Nice dream..the do say you get very vivid dreams on the 2ww. Please dont be disheartened..I didnt get a bfp until 4 days after otd on my last cycle.


Afm...i have been spaced out as usual...feel numb...havent even looked out for any symptoms when ususally on 2ww i am obsessing and imagining every symtom in the book...have hear alot about pineapples so had some pineapple today but now cant remember if its good or very bad for implantation...if its bad someone tell me quick...does anyone know of anything i could be doing or eating to aid implatation...i am already on the clexane injections which are so very ouch...havent had a problem even with gestone and menagon which use huge big fat needles..but clexane is another league altogether..it stings and the needle doesnt seem to want to go into my flesh..also i am quite bruised which never happened with other injections
I feel more positive about my embies now...especially after all your encouraging words...despite what happens ..even a bfn..i think its good to be hopeful and have positive vibes running through our bodies...so thanks everyone

Looks like spring is here...where are all the little babies..please God

Hi to , daisyg, poppy, isobel, kuki, becky7, lindz and everyone else

luv to all
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  Good to hear from you   Yes, the Clexane is a b!tch isn't it??  For some reason it seems that the needle's a little blunt, I find.  I end up pinching some skin between my thumb and forefinger really hard, to the point where it hurts a little, and then (while still holding the skin), jabbing the needle in, then let go while you pump the Clexane in.  It seems to work for me.  I've heard of other ladies using an ice cube.  Best of luck


----------



## hope25

Jo-11...you're right...i looked at the needle closely on the first day and it doesnt have a good angle to it...meaning its not cut slanting at a sharp angle which the other big needles are hence they go in like knife to butter...but the clexane needle is like a knitting needle so I have to stab myself a few times with the needle bouncing back of my tummy..  ..God, you wouldve thought they would only make that mistake on the first batch or not even that if they quality tested before putting them out there to us poor souls....FIX THE NEEDLE CLEXANE MANUFACTURERS


----------



## finlay foxy

hello, hope 25, i think you eat pineapple pre ec. After you shouldn't eat too much of it as it could cause your uterus to contract.  I suspect you would have to eat a few of them to make a difference. so don't panick. just don't eat any more!

Good luck
Angela x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope25 - I injected clexane for 16 wks and it is indeed evil!  You can buy emla cream to numb skin but an ice cube will do the trick too. Also arnica cream really helps with the brusing.
TBH I don't think pieapple, brazil nuts or any of that will help implantation - clexane will - I believe it's down to nature, chemical reactions and a little bit of luck - praying it's your time hunny   

Mollie is doing great - she does proper smiling now!!  
Some new pics - 
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P3273504.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P3273479.jpg

/links


----------



## neema

Di - quality over quantity....these two embabies will be strong and good luck with ET    

Poppy - hope that it is implantation bleeding, i have had it twice before but on day 6 and 7pdt....fingers crossed, the doc said it could be anything so that isn't very helpful but he said to increase PIO shots to daily as i was having them every other day and i am also on cyclogest 400mg x 2. Hope that stimming is going well, it is good that you are busy....you will be the next going for EC soon  

Hope25 - i am glad that you are feeling a bit better   and the clinic was in SA. I also know of someone who had 4 embies put back in the US and i am sure they are a few more other countries that allow more than 3 embies to be put back. Your're right we would all possibly have a higher chance of conceiving if we could have all our embies put back!!. I have been having 2 small glasses of 100% pineapple juice but i am not sure that eating pineapple....there seems to be so much controversy regarding eating pineapple or pineapple core....so i decided to go with just 100% pineapple juice. Good luck on your 2WW.

Smashley - You naughty gal put those pee sticks away    I know it easier said than done but being an IVF veteran has taught me a lesson on HPT's, they can make you very happy or very sad......now given that we are just two days away from OTD, you should to focus all your energy in getting those embies to stick. You may have had late implantation or had to much fluids prior to testing. The only test you can rely on 100% is the Bhcg as it is qualitative, so pls go back to feeling positive!! 

Kuki - Hope that ET went well, good luck on your 2WW

I will try and go to bed early so that i stop obsessing about symptons that i have or not have - i wish i can sleep right through to OTD.         to all. xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Lots to catch up on!

Jo - good luck with the ARGC monitoring  - do they do any extra stuff other than bloods, scans etc? I'm eating so much protein I'm struggling to fit all my meals in 

Neema - arghh the end of the 2ww is absolute torture - I really feel for you. Jo had the idea of a 2ww coma which I would much rather do (Jo - can you suggest it to ARGC - I know a good patent attorney  )  

Di - that's a really good fx rate. I dread the calls from the lab - so nerve wracking. Wishing you lots of luck for ET on Thurs   Hope the soreness is getting much better - I'm remembering how much it hurt to wee from the last time - oww 

Smashley - keep testing, its still early days   

Gladys - Hi & welcome. As the others have said don't worry about your AMH - it seems a bit random. I'm beginning to think I must have some follies somewhere other than my ovaries as the levels they're emitting don't seem to correlate with my AFC  So sorry to hear about your Mum  . It must have been a real shock when your Dad had a baby 

Justine - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. Hope little bean is hanging in there    - you've done everything you possibly can   . Hope Mr T can work his magic  xxx

Hope25 - I wish I knew what could make them stick. Hopefully those extra meds will do the job - ouch for the clexane, it sounds evil. Do Lister prescribe it for all cycles now as there seems to be a lot of ladies on it?  

Hi Kizzy - gorgeous new pics of Mollie - so sweet she's smiling already 

Kuki - good luck for tomorrow     x

Hi & love to everyone else 

AFM - stims is going ok I think. Feeling a bit bloated - got day 8 scan & bloods on Fri & should know a bit more about when EC is likely to be. Started working for new client today so I'm going to busy - god knows how I'm going to fit everything in. I did however have time to buy myself a celebratory new bag & even better it just happened to have 20% off  http://www.marksandspencer.com/Handbags-Purses-Womens/b/43177030

Take care, Poppy xx 

/links


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi all

Justine -   your consultation goes ok

Dyellowcar - 2 embies yay! Hope they grow big and strong for Thurs!

Hope25 and Neema - hang on in there til OTD...hopefully BFP day!

Poppy good luck with stimming..how are the scans going?

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies

AFM my bloods Monday showed I was not ready to start jabbing so back in for 8am fx this time!

LJ x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

I just thought I'd post a quick update on my weird low dose stimming cycle as I know a couple of you were considering doing low dose stims too.  Today was day 7 of stims and I'm off to the Lister for yet another scan tomorrow as for some reason unknown to me they are scanning me every two days meaning tomorrow will be my 4th scan in just over a week... I now have my own seat reserved for me on National Express, plus shares in the company!  

Things are progressing very slowly follie-wise despite them upping my dose on day 3 to a massive 150IU.   My body seems to be responding very differently on such a low dose as instead of my follies increasing in size they seem to be increasing in number as each scan I have had a couple more appear.  Yesterday's follie count was 8, my best ever, which you wouldn't expect on such a low dose and especially with my crappy AMH.  The only problem is that my follies are all still very small - two at 10-11mm, and the rest all below 10mm so too small to measure, but my lining is increasing and is 7.5mm so something is producing estrogen.  I'm normally ready for egg collection after 8 days so this slow stimming is a new one for me - don't know if this seems like a normal pace to anyone else?  I'm hoping that things will have moved on at my scan tomorrow and my follies will have started growing some more. Crossing my fingers for some good news.

Incidentally, I know a lot of ladies on this thread are taking DHEA, and I was too until two months ago, but since stopping it I am am actually responding better, so now I'm not so sure that it did anything for me at all and I'm actually beginning to wonder if it could possibly have been detrimental to my cycles?  What a minefield this all is!  AAARGH!

Sorry for lack of personals today - I'm so far behind and so much seems to have happened on here since I last posted.  

Love and luck to everyone, and good luck for tomorrow Justine.       


Lindz xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Smashley, am I right in thinking you are at Create? My last cycle there produced 2 eggs, both fertilised, 2 good embies. In hind sight I should,ve done another cycle straight after. I felt really good on mofofied cycle as no down reg.
Anyway, I have managed to burn my arms, nose and forehead.
Pma to all and take care


----------



## Gladys07

hello Girls,

Thank you Hope, Poppy, justine and jo for your words of wisdom and support yesterday, I am now thru the other side 

As I said yesterday, looking forwrad to gettimng to know you and supporting you on your journeys.

Love and positive thoughts

Dx


----------



## smashley

Hey ladies

*hope25* I'm clinging on to the fact that you got such a late BFP!    that it's the same in my case. Re IVM, I think there's another clinic in Oxford that does it, and hope it will become more popular, it's quite early stages. But essentially, they collect immature eggs from your antral follies, as well as one dominant egg, and they mature the little ones, before fertilisation. Then you have all the fertilised embryos put back at same time. It means that you can get more embryos without the stim drugs. However, you do end up with fewer eggs, I got 9, but really, it's quality not quantity that counts, and you only need one good one!! Happy to answer anyone's questions about IVM as I know not many are doing it, it's all new, and it could be quite an attractive option for those not wanting to take so many drugs. Re pineapple, I'm drinking homemade juice in the mornings, plus brazil nuts and a glass of milk a day. Might not work but can't hurt right?!

*neema* thank you so much for words of support, I promise not to even think about testing before the blood test tomorrow!    for us both tomorrow. Are you doing a blood test or HPT?

*poppy40* Thanks for the encouragement, and you're right about the 2ww, it is indeed nearer the end that is a torture 

*carnivaldiva* Hi, yes I'm at Create, I also had 2 embies put back, good quality. So why do you think in hindsight you should have done another cycle straight away? Was your first cycle modified or natural?

*Becky7* & *poppy40* (again) thanks for info re bath - am so fed up of the shower!!

*dyellowcar* Congrats on your fertilised eggs, that's great news - getting that call was my favourite part of the whole process, seems like years ago now!!  

*justine* Thanks for your words of support, hope you are ok and managing to keep positive - know it's difficult though, each of these hurdles can be such a struggle and it is so awful being in limbo, heaps of luck for the scan today   

*jo11* Thanks, very nervous for tomorrow, but at least I'm at the end of the nightmare 2ww. Loving your Mr T visions for Justine!!!  

*AFM*: Very tearful all day yesterday after the BFN in the morning, also, keep getting AF like cramps, although no sign of it. DH took me for a drive yesterday evening to take my mind off things. A tour of London streets and views of the Thames. Not the most exciting but it did the trick - much calmer now. Tomorrow is OTD, going in for blood test and going to resist doing an HPT in the morning. Here's hoping I tested too soon, although I'm not that confident.

Funny - I really thought I was doing so well with the 2ww, and couldn't understand the horror stories of the crazy mind-symptoms. That lasted about a week, and now I totally get it and can sympathise completely with everyone going through the madness  

Just to say, FF has been a godsend as a first timer. Thx to everyone for sharing their stories, their support and making me realise I'm not the only one going through this.

Babydust to everyone

smashley xx


----------



## jo_11

Neema and Smashley:  One more sleep!!!  Btw Smashley, I've heard from girls who are connossieurs of pee sticks that CB are not that sensitive; I understand FR is the pee stick of choice.  For me, I don't like pee sticks as I don't like the slap round the face it feels like when you don't get a smiley face/double line/pg sign.

Poppy:  Glad stimming hasn't affected your shopping hormones   Re ARGC, they do regular scans (not sure how often) during stims, and they alter meds based on the bloods.  They also do a few immune tests and deal with that through steroids/IVIg/IL as needs be.  Keep up the protein and water!

LJ:  Best of luck with today's bloods.

Lindz:  How strange about your follies!  They're obviously loving not being engulfed with drugs; fx that upping the stim meds will encourage their growth spurts.  On agonist SP I stim for about 13 days, so you're still well within range... you must be a bit of a case study there if you're in for so many scans.  Best of luck   

Kizzy:  Mollie is just GORGEOUS!  You must be so proud 

Justine:  Thinking of you   

CD:  Make sure you stay out of the sun, lady!

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Had an update from the clinic and both eggs have divided again and looking good! Both are 4 cell today and embriologist said that's what she wanted. Fingers crossed for more dividing tonight! Got my ET booked for tomorrow afternoon. I have to say I'm a little excited and keeping my mind off it impossible. Have nearly caught up on all the sleep I missed while on Steroids, felt like I'd been run over by a bus yesterday afternoon. Just spending day chilling, how awful is daytime TV!!! Pleased I've recorded stuff for 2WW, and got some good books in.

Can someone please give me advice on the whole pineapple thing. I've been drinking juice during stimms and also had brazils etc. However there now seems to be some opposition to drinking it on ET. I had bought a fresh one as read that fresh pineapple on day of transfer is good for implantation? 

Kizzymouse - Mollie is such a cutie! Is she still very placid? I get the impression you are and so she will be too.

Smashley - Good luck for your OTD tomorrow. Pleased you're feeling a little more positive. HPTs should be banned! Even the most level headed of us crumbles during 2WW. I'm staying away from all shops and have told my DH not to bring any near me.

Jo-11  -Good luck for tomorrow. Will you sleep tonight?

Justine - how did the scan go? Thinking of you.

LJyorkshire - good luck today with TX, hope you're soon ready for stimms.

Poppy40 - liking the handbag bargain. I'm having to stay off internet sites as just know I'll spend the next 2 weeks shopping on-line and run up a massive bill. 

Hi to Lindz, Hope 25, Hopex3, CD, Neema, Sarahesssex and much love to all.

Di XXX


----------



## jo_11

Di: See the 2ww section on food and drink re pineapple: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0 There's nothing going on tomorrow for me btw


----------



## kizzymouse

Di - she is a very sweet baby - only whinges and cries when something is up   
She has been sleeping on my pregnancy support pillow on the rug today - I just put a blanket over her - they look so sweet when sleeping!!

Hope all you ladies are doing good xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Thanks Jo-11 for the link. Had a quick look and that certainly eases my mind on the pineapple debate!
Sorry got mixed up about your TX, thought you were at clinic tomorrow. Going totally mad I think!
Di XXX


----------



## justineb

Hello girls

Di - great news on the embies, hope they get stronger overnight. Goodluck for transfer. Hope it's your time this time!

Neema & Smashley - wishing you girls some good luck for OTD tomorrow!!

Kuki - hope you got on OK today.

Poppy - let us know how your scan goes and when EC will be. Fingers crossed that more follies are growing.

We are still in limbo, they scanned - and couldn't see much, said there was no sign of an embryo (they said there was possibly a fluid filled sac - he said might be a pseudo sac - these are associated with ectopics, so as HCG is still creeping up this is what they suspect........been told I can't travel alone in case of possible rupture and referred to hospital in Gloucester for more investigations - am there at 10.35 tomorrow at the early pregnancy unit. I am now bracing myself for days of wavering uncertainty - as GP said it can take a while to confirm it as ectopic and then to locate it etc.  Hardest part is not knowing what's going on....

Thanks for all support you've given me girls (it means a lot to me and helps me a lot as people in real world don't understand what it means to be in this position after having IVF and also after many years trying to conceive.......but I know you ladies do understand and many have been through similar or worse  etc........... I haven't told most people I was preggers yet, so talking opportunities are limited!!). 

I am trying to keep strong in the hope that it may happen again naturally and be right next time, or that there may be some last minute miracle to turn this one around.

I hope we get some good news on thread tomorrow!! 

JustineBXXXXX


----------



## LemonD

Justine,

Thinking of you Hun - big hugs  

Jo x


----------



## Little B

hi everyone,

can I just discuss the sensitive issue of DH Management?

I seem to be a step or three behind everyone here, as I have not begun proper IVF yet. We did do three months of Puregon/pregnyl to see if my natural one egg could turn into two or three (three fat follies, no conception, though) but DH refuses to do full-on IVF so until we have the funds in the bank, which I can completely understand-- or WOULD completely understand and agree with if this was a vacation, braces, a new washing machine... but hot damn, I am 44 years old and each month's wait is killing me.

Also, am under the weather, tired and my boobs hurt. DH is hoping that there is a natural little bean in there -- I hate to tell him, I'm not. Not really up for another miscarriage.

With that said, we have an appointment next week in Aarhus (Denmark), to "talk to someone". He even seems excited about it. Small steps, right?

hope everyone gets the hugs and love from their partners that they soooo deserve!

Bee


----------



## hopehopehope

justine - am thinking of you xxx



Bee - my Dh is total nightmare - refers to me wanting bfp as 'obsessing over a ghost baby' . I truly hate him at the moment, can't even sleep in the same bed as him. It is our one year wedding anniversary next Tuesday, we only see each other at the weekends, but he has chosen this weekend to go away with his friends for a fishing weekend. He wont support me by giving up smoking and makes me feel like a freak for wanting a baby. I told him all about this when we first met but he seems to deny this now. He has no idea of the momnthly ups amd downs i go through. desperately hoping. He has loads of money saved up, but after a converssation with his mother he doesn't want to spend any more of it 'making your dreams come true'. 
This would be loads easier if i was single and could just use donor embryos.


----------



## MaxMolly

Dear All,

I wondered if I could join this thread as I'm not sure where to post.

I'm waiting to start a 4th cycle at argc but my fsh has been too high so waiting to see if I get a lucky month when it comes down.

I had a bit of a meltdown today. I’ve just completed a 4 month trial taking Chinese herbs for a fertility specialist. I already knew I was struggling with high fsh levels and that my amh was very low from the pre-trial bloods.  However, I got the post trial results today and my amh has dropped even more and is horribly low now. I can’t believe the rapid decline in 4 months and it’s totally freaked me out. 
All the signs are there to indicate that my ovarian reserve is now very poor. I’m in such a dilemma because I just don’t know whether it’s worth me continuing with my own eggs.  But, how can I give up on myself?
Today I feel like putting my hands up and giving in to this battle. I even seem to not be on the same wavelength as my DH for the first time which is sad. He wants to do another 2 cycles before we give up but I’m not sure I can do this anymore. 
Would you keep going even though the chances of a bfp are so low now?
Best wishes to you all
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  Sorry things are still not going so well with (not so) dear H   

Little B:  Sorry to hear of your DH issue.  It sounds like the steps you are making are the right ones; maybe DH will listen to a professional, who will spell it out to you in no uncertain terms that time is not a luxury you have.  Have you both had your initial tests done with your GP?  The more info you can go with, the better.  As for money, there are lots of 0% or low interest rate credit cards around... this is getting to be a bit of a touchy subject with my DH and I will be hiding some of the bills on our next cycle.  To be honest, I'd remortgage the house to the hilt and pay back whenever (or get the baby out to work as soon as he/she turns up   !).  I guess I'm lucky, in that DH lets me make all the decisions re tx and trusts me (I just tell him the bits I think he needs to know  ).

Justine:   

JoJo:  Hope you're OK love   

MaxMolly:  Welcome, and you've come to the best place for a meltdown   Don't worry about the AMH, as us ladies on here believe, it's a bit of an unknown quantity.  Mine was 3.44 when I got 13 eggs, and I had it retested in Dec and it's gone up (they say it can only go down but that doesn't seem to be the case with many ladies I know).  Presumably your monitoring cycle at ARGC showed OK FSH, and as you know, it can change month-to-month.  I'm just about to start my monitoring cycle at ARGC too and am a bit worried about my hormone levels; they haven't been tested for a year!  And btw, yes I would keep going... we're on for two more cycles, and then it's DE time.  Chin up, shoulders back, and (.)(.)

x


----------



## smashley

Evening all

*justineb* Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow. Poor you, really feel for you, it must be horrible being in limbo still, your days must seem so long. Glad you've got FF to chat things through with other girls who are going through similar. I know how you feel, I'm not talking to anyone but my DH in the real world! Thinking of you   

*jo_11* thanks for the info re the pee sticks, I'm steering well clear of all of them now, going to just rely on bloods tomorrow. Dreading it, but at least I'll know one way or the other, and can start making plans, whatever they might be.

*dyellowcar* Right with you, stepping away from those nasty HPTs! Well done your embies, sounds like everything's working according to plan, it's so exciting getting good news like that! Re pineapple, I'm drinking the fresh juice, and also eating brazil nuts.

*maxmolly* I've heard that AMH levels can go up and down, so don't be too disheartened. Also heard that they're not the be all regarding fertility - how about testing in another month, or seeing what the consultant says re levels? Good luck  Aah, just read Jo's post which confirms the up and down-ness of the AMH!!

I'll pop back tomorrow with results


----------



## poppy40

hi ladies,

Just a quickie - will catch up properly tomorrow.

Justine -    thinking of you   . So sorry you're having to go through all this uncertainty  

Di - sending you lots of luck for your embies & ET tomorrow.

Neema & Smashley -         for good news for you both tomorrow 

Kuki - hope all went well today  

Lindz - sounds like Lister are trialling a new protocol on you - can you ask for a freebie?   Don't envy all that coach travelling you're having to do  

Little B - as Jo has suggested there are ways and means of funding - wish it was tax deductable - might have to suggest that to my MP . I've got a 1 year interest free credit card I've stuck this cycle on. Paying back a chunk each month seems less painful than the whole lot in one go. Hope your appt goes well  

MaxMolly - have any of your consultants recommended DHEA to you? Not sure if this is something ARGC believe in? I'm sure I've read somewhere it can lower your FSH - might be worth asking about.

CD - you're making me very envious with all that talk of hot sunny weather  

Does anyone get an uncomfortable stomach during and after stims? My ovaries really seem to squash mine - last time I could only eat small meals as I felt sick otherwise - this went on until I had my second bleed after my BFN so about 6-7 weeks in total  although on the upside I lost half a stone .  Does anyone else have similar problems? I've got a bit of a belly but am not overweight so don't understand why it makes me feel like my stomach is being strangled  . I don't have enough follies for it to be anything like OHSS.

Love to everyone - sorry that wasn't exactly quick after all     x


----------



## poppy40

Hope25 - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260149.0;topicseen  (& Jo_11 will like it too ) x


----------



## Gladys07

Maxmolly

I am new to FF and about to start first cycle.  I am not new in TTC as have been for 7 years. I had a meltdown on Tuesday as had my amh done 18ths ago and it was 12.8 and results on Tuesday showed 2.8!  This totally threw me and freaked me out.  The girls on FF gave me hope and encouragement that this isn't the end of the world and that it isn't an exact science as people have still fallen pregnant with lower.

I allowed myself a down day and have pulled myself back in to positive  thinking.

It is of course your decision whether to carry on but if you do don't give up hope as positive thinking is a powerful thing.

Not sure if you have read inconceivable, by Julia Indichova, it is short read.  If you read it will give you hope, try and not take everything literally like me and try everything she does in the book at once as I ran myself ragged with chinese herb, acupun releflexology, yogi etc appts and trying to balance work, relationship and MONEY!  

Good luck on what ever decision you make and share what you need to on FF as they have really helped me.

Hope  you feel better today.

Dx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  Thanks for that link; OMG!!!   

Neema and Smashley:


----------



## Isobel67

i Ladies

I’ve just sat down with a nice cup of coffee (decaff of course ) to catch up on all of the news, whilst waiting for a repair man.

Hope25 – typical of the Lister to mess up appointments!!  Good luck in your 2WW – glad you’re feeling more positive about your embies.  Re pineapple, the ZW book says to have fresh pineapple to help with implantation.  I think juice/tinned is no good, as the processing kills off the enzymes.

Jo8 – I’m just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start.  Got freaked out by acupuncturist yesterday.  I’d ovulated early this month – so she said that AF could be here in 5 days – I haven’t even sent off my script yet!!

Jo11 – thanks for the info about milk.  I can’t remember why I’d been avoiding milk, but I’ll be implementing it in my next cycle.

JustineB – I’m so sorry that you’re going through the mill.  I hope things work out when you visit the hospital today.  Sending you some big    

Neema – your waiting has finally come to an end.  Good luck with the tests today.      

Smashley – the 2WW can definitely drag.  I thought the first few days were fine and couldn’t understand what people meant about time really dragging.  Suddenly each day seemed to last for about 5 – then I understood, fully, what everyone meant.
I was told by Zita West that you shouldn’t have any baths after ET, until you tested. Good luck with the test today      

Di – good news on 2 embies.  Glad to hear that DH is spoiling you – as he clearly should.  Not sure who started the Barry White thread, but it’s great, as I can’t get his songs out of my head.  Don’t feel disappointed to have 2 embies.  Acupuncturist was telling me a tale, how one of her clients went for ivf, only had a couple of follies which resulted in 1 egg.  You’ve guessed – that fertilised and she went on to have a healthy baby. I know it’s said all of the time, but it only takes one.

Gladys7 – hi there.  I’m of the same opinion as Jo11, I think that they don’t actually know what/how amh works.  HHH on this link also had her amh go up quite a lot, so it can vary (in both directions!)

Poppy – hope the cycle is going well.  Glad to see that it’s not impinging on your shopping.  The quad posting made me laugh. 

LJYorkshire – are you ready for injections now?  It can only be our desires to be mums that make us want to inject ourselves!!  Can you imagine men being so committed??

Lindz – I’m really intrigued to see how your cycle goes.  Wonder if Lister will start to vary protocols?  I think the slower growth is better, as I feel they get to mature at a more natural speed.  

LittleB – I can understand your concern.  I’m nearly at the big 44 mark, and unfortunately time is of the essence.  The appointment next week might bring it home to him.

MaxMolly – welcome to the thread.  I wouldn’t believe all of the stats – people seem to get pregnant who shouldn’t (according to their stats anyway).  Feel free to hang in with the rest of us.

CD – I’m sure you’re having a great time.  Keep thinking of you on a beautiful beach, swimming in a turquoise sea.  If that’s not the case, don’t dissuade me.

HHH – sorry DH isn’t playing ball.  Hope he comes round and decides not to go away with friends and spends the weekend with his wife!!  

AFM – just waiting for AF to arrive before I start on my next cycle.  Had wanted to move away from Lister, but have felt as if there wasn’t enough time to sort it out.  Have been tempted by Create and Reprofit.  I do like the idea of Create and mild ivf – it’s good that Lindz is having a low dose cycle, as she can lead the way.  Thought I was going to get my drugs for half price.  Acupuncturist had a client that fell pregnant naturally just before starting ivf at Lister.  She’s now selling the drugs that she’d ordered.  As she was going to Lister, thought there was a good chance that we’d be on the same protocol.  You’ve guessed – we’re not.  She was going to be Suprecur & Gonal F 450 and I’m on Menopur.  It would be nice if for once, something just worked out right!!

I hope you all have a great day and have lots of PMA.


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Thanks you all for the good luck messages    the nurse said that they will call me later this afternoon with the results of the the beta levels      - anyway i will let you know the results either way.

Smashley - Good luck my OTD buddy     that it will be good news 

Di - Good luck with ET today, it only takes one....   

Justine - I am so sorry and hope that you will get some clarity about what is going on today    

Lindz - I am glad that you decided to take the plunge and have back to back tx sending you ton loads of     and hope that your dad is alot better now. 

Maxmolly, Gladys, Little B - Welcome to the thread, the ladies here are so very helpful and generous with their advice

Kizzymouse - You have been blessed with a gorgeous daughter and you give us all hope x

Poppy - I know how you're feeling, my tummy is still quiet bloated.....i look about 4 months pg i wish   Keep up with the protein and water

Hope25 - Hope that you got the link that Jo_11 sent?. It is really good, thanks Jo_11. Sending you     

Hi to Jo_11, Carnival diva, Hopex3, Jo8, Isobel, LJYorkshire and everyone i haven't mentioned.xx


----------



## Isobel67

Have just ordered Barry White's greatest hits.  

This is what I'll be doing later


----------



## hope25

Neema , Smashley...any news..     will be thinking of you

Poppy 40....thanks for the link hun....wow wow wow..    .i should be so lucky to get 1 from 3 embies...but seriously....do you have a 6th sense...how did you now that since i was a little girl I have always dreamt of having twins...triplets would be even better...instant family..but at 43 I dont know how that will happen...i have no pregnancy symptoms and otd is next tuesday...have been having lots of problems with a nightmare tenant so dont get much time to dwell on symptoms but its oh so stressfull....

Hi to everyone...


----------



## GIAToo

Hope 25 - I didn't have any symptoms for both my BFPs.  Good luck       
GIATooxxx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Just got the call and it is a BFN      
I wish i had better news....please keep the         going, you gals have been great with support and encouragement. Thanks    

Let me go and have a good cry now, i feel totally numb at the mo.


----------



## TamsinT

I'm so sorry, Neema.
Lots of hugs


----------



## carnivaldiva

Neema, sorry it didn't go to plan this time round. Gather your strength and let dh look after you. Sending you lots of hugs.. X


----------



## justineb

Neema     so sorry - better to let it all out then try to get strong again

Smashey - hope you are doing OK

Hope25 - thinking of you in final days of 2WW - stay away from the evil pee sticks if you can

Gia - I'm really hoping your other twin stays strong 

Poppy - hope you get the date for EC soon - I also checked that link - how amazing!!

JoJo - hope you are staying strong hun

Isobel - great news to hear you might be starting soon & enjoy your boogie!!

Di - goodluck

I've been to Gloucester. Had scans there - they also couldn't see anything very useful. They said they didn't think they could see a pseudosac. My HCG has gone down by 20 today, so they seem pretty sure it's ectopic or outside uterus somewhere and now failing. I am back in tomorrow for more tests. Depending on what happens over next few days they said they may give me methotrexate or a laparoscopy, but if levels fall away quickly then I may not need either. I am not allowed to drive and not allowed to be on my own they said - I think incase of rupture....... (but I am home alone right now as OH has  lost so much time with me being in and out of clinics over last few weeks).............I feel numb really and very very tired and worn out (I think after all the hives my body is just knackered).....I do get waves of being upset, but I'm not actually sure I have the energy right now to be that upset and deep down I am holding on to the fact that it can only be hugely positive that we have done it naturally even if it didn't work out this time. 

Lindz- At some point I may be picking yr brains about low dose cycles as I do wonder whether that's the way forward for us.

JustinebXXXXX


----------



## jo_11

Neema: So sorry to hear that; this journey truly sucks sometimes. Now, make sure you plan that consolation gift to yourself (shoes, handbag, make up, spa day; whatever you desire). xxx


----------



## jo_11

Justine: Sorry love, our posts crossed... You must be totally exhausted you poor thing. Sending lots of hugs. xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

neema - as Jo says -  look after yourself and try to find some comfort in meaningless things


justine - keep safexxx


gladys - i think 2.8 is about average for 41/42 - mine went from 3.34 at age 40+11 months to 6.6 a year later - so it is a moveable feast, and as the others have said, there are bfps from 0amh



isobel - thank you for the call and the pm - Dh def away this weekend, he was trying to make it up by coming up on Mon night for a few hours, but too little too late  - and with the redundancies at work i can't be clearing my desk to come home at  just cos he's deigned to be here. I'm not going to bother sending him a one year anniversary car, it clearly means nothing to him. 
Re: Reprofit - remember i just emailed Stephan and changed clinics after i started injecting! It looks like the teaching part of my job will be safe for another year, BUT the management bit which i get paid £6k a year for i might lose (that was the bit that has been paying for treatment and was going to pay for childcare) I am starting to forget why i maried dh, he has been of NO emotional support whatsoever, especially when he refers to  the family i want a 'your ghost baby'. In fact, he has been 100 x more concerned about me losing my job. 


Hope25 - sending you lots of love and hopeful hugs - have things settled with your DH?

afm - AF arrived today 3 days late (after random sore throat and temp last Fri sat - is that an immune repsonse) Feels like another month of my life passing me by. 


love to everyone else - sorry no more personals - am a bit adrift


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope 25       

Neema, Justine and Hope x 3       

hello everyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Neema – so sorry sweetie, stay strong and look after yourself.    

Justineb – what an awful drawn out time you’ve had of it. No wonder you’re exhausted. Keep strong and  look after yourself. Have you got anyone around to sit in for DH?    

Hopex3 – seriously! I cannot believe how insensitive your DH is being, calling it a ‘ghost’ baby. He obviously doesn’t see or care how much this hurts you. As for your anniversary, I’d be inclined to take myself off somewhere with a friend or even by myself and just take some time to think your way forward.    

Hope25 – thinking of you.  

AFM – had ET today and all went really well. The doctor said it was the most straight forward one this week!  I am now officially PUPO and have a 8 cell and 6 cell back on board the mothership. The clinic’s monitor had broken, as they usually show the embies in real time but instead gave us a photo of them. It was so touching! Have kept it as a hopeful souvenier.  

Sorry for not many personals, DH is cooking us a meal tonight!!!! 

Much love to all.

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Di - Hi and congrats on PUPo - lets hope it is your time hey!!

Re dH - i SOOOOO wish i could go away for the weekend with my male BF, unfortunately due to redundancies i have to spend the weekend writing my skills audit which they will use to decide who stays and who goes.  Not missing DH at all, why would i miss someone who is being so cruel to me - yes, 'obsessed with ghost baby' is a common phrase at the moment, as is , 'las ttime we went out with each other i wanted to leave you so much i had to sleep with someone lese to get rid of you'.  wtf.


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

So sorry to see such sad news on here today  

Justine - I am so so sorry   . You must be absolutely emotionally & physically exhausted  . Like Di said, do you have any friends who could come & sit with you? I had a few friends to keep my company after my last MC and it did help especially as a few of them had been through similar experiences. If I wasn't in the middle of my tx I would offer to come over & see you. Take lots of care of yourself & DH. Lots of love xx  

Neema - I'm so sorry to hear your news  . It's just gutting when you've thrown so much into a cycle and it still doesn't bl00dy work. Take care of yourself & DH. As Jo suggested, make sure you treat yourself - I've got my eye on a holiday in Greece if this cycle doesn't work out. There are lots of bargain holidays around for May at the moment if you're able to get away   xx

Smashley - any news?   

Di - congrats on being PUPO - embies sound great   Keeping everything crossed for you   x

Hopex3 - so sorry to hear things aren't any better with you & DH  . Its hard enough having to do this without all the extra stress & lack of support - its like emotional abuse  . Saw your posts on the Serum thread - am considering one of Penny's hystos as Plan B. Let me know how you get on x

Jo_11 - yes OMG indeed! I would find that very scary  

Hope25 - I don't have a sixth sense as far as I know   but thought it may help you stay positive  . I'm doing SET & sometimes I think by only putting one back I don't have a cats chance in hell of it working but I did manage a BFP on a FET so guess I will keep trying for now   

Isobel - enjoy Barry  

Will catch up tomorrow after my scan - starting to feel uncomfortable so hoping its a good sign. DH completely clueless & asked me where I was off to in the morning! 

Hi to everyone else   x


----------



## GIAToo

Justine - I'm so sorry that you're going through this      I do like the way you can still see the positive which is that you did  get pregnant and I was always told this is a really good thing - and  the fact that you did it naturally.  Personally I believe that once  you're in your 40s, as long as sperm is ok and no immunes issues, then  naturally is the best way.  Wasn't an option for me unfortunately    Take care   
  
  Neema - sorry that it hasn't worked this time.  Take time for yourself and give yourself time to find the strength to carry on     

HHH - can't believe your DH   

Poppy - good luck for your scan tomorrow       

Love and luck to everyone else
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## poppy40

Thanks GiaToo - good luck with your next scan too    x


----------



## MaxMolly

Hi Ladies
Thanks very much to everyone for your helpful comments after my meltdown yesterday. I already feel much better today and will get that fighting spirit back to have another go at my 4th cycle. My fsh is generally higher than 10 these days so just have to hope and pray that it’s low enough to start again at argc soon. Has anyone had treatment at CRGH or are you all Lister girls?

Gladys07 – nice to see that there’s also someone new here. Thanks for your words. I agree, I’m not going to dwell on my crappy amh. It’s so important to think positively in this game and there’s nothing we can do about our amh so I’m going to ignore it from now on. Funnily enough I have read Inconceivable and I found it inspirational. 

I'm trying to get to know who you all are so sorry that I can't offer many words of encouragement yet.

Isobel67 – good luck with getting started on your next cycle. I also like the idea of mild or even natural ivf but haven’t really looked into it yet. 
Hope25 – loads of luck for Tuesday   

Neema – so sorry, we all know how tough it is when you get a bfn. Take care of yourself and give yourself time to deal with this.    

Dyellowcar – Congrats on being PUPO, it’s such an exciting time. Best wishes for the 2ww
Hi to everyone else here.
xx


----------



## hope25

neema...so sorry hun    ...try to tae it easy and heal.

Justineb...i have been in your shoes...its such a cruel journey that u fell it wouldve been better to just get the bfn day 1 and move on...but as GIA says...its good to know you can get pregnant...its all working in there...just little bubba decided to attach in not so good a place..i had an ectopic which was managed but i still cherish those few weeks i was pregnant.  

HHH...   for you and    to OH...

dyellowcar....congrats on being pupo...6 and 8  cell sounds really good..  

hi to everyone else


----------



## Mish3434

hopehopehope said:


> Di - Hi and congrats on PUPo - lets hope it is your time hey!!
> 
> Re dH - i SOOOOO wish i could go away for the weekend with my male BF, unfortunately due to redundancies i have to spend the weekend writing my skills audit which they will use to decide who stays and who goes. Not missing DH at all, why would i miss someone who is being so cruel to me - yes, 'obsessed with ghost baby' is a common phrase at the moment, as is , 'las ttime we went out with each other i wanted to leave you so much i had to sleep with someone lese to get rid of you'. wtf.


Just wanted to send you a massive hug    what a horrible person he sounds   

Good luck with your Skills Audit this weekend, fingers crossed for you   

Shelley xx


----------



## Mish3434

Neema,  I'm so sorry to see your news    take care of yourself hun xx

Justine,      Much love to you xx


----------



## BECKY7

HI hope3  what an ******** (sorry) i wouldnt bother with him and hope your friends can find the time to be with you over the weekend instead of your DH    and my DP are sick of my going on about IVF/ICSI but i am alway reminding him why i had to do it which shut him up  as i dont think men really understand what we all had to go through  not really    hopefully in time he will think about what he had done to you    

Neema  oh i am so so sorry and hopefully when your ready and get strong you will start again  as you know it will happen  just not this week     

Justineb  so so sorry for you too  hope your friend will be there for you this weekend    

Becky7 xx


----------



## Isobel67

Neema - I'm so sorry for you    .  You've inspired me to start keeping fit again, so hopefully we can be some support for you.  I think Poppy's suggestion of getting away for a little bit, if you can, is a good idea.  It helped me when I had my bfn last month - just the fact that you're somewhere different helps to take your mind of it.  Clearly you still think about it, but the change of scene helps to distract you.  Hope you and DH can be a comfort to each other.

Justine - it must be so hard for you, I'm not surprised that you're worn out.  Try not to be on your own - it sounds as if your friends will rally around.  You've got an excellent attitude - it's an inspiration to us all.  Hope the tests go well today, so that you at least know what is happening.    

HHH - can't say anything more than everyone has already said about DH     Do you ever watch 'My Name is Earl'?  It's a comedy on E4 (been rerun however many times).  It's about Karma - it's funny, but I love the idea of Karma - your DH had  better watch out 

Di - congratulations on being PUPO.  Hope the 2ww goes quickly.

Hope25 -     Do you have something to distract you this weekend?  Hopefully you do, so that you're not tempted to test early.  

Poppy - good luck with scan today.

MaxMolly - I think quite a few of us on this site are either with the Lister or have been there at some point .  I'm actually doing my next cycle with them - though only because we don't feel we can find another clinic in time for me to do the next cycle.  They missed my ovulation last time and seemed to really mess up.  Some people seem to have had a fantastic time with them, but others seem disappointed.  Have you tried either acupuncture or any herbal remedies to try to lower your FSH?  Might be worth a try.

Hi to everyone else.

Isobel x


----------



## jo_11

Just a quick one for MaxMolly... I have been to CRGH; see sig. PM me if you want any details; I wouldn't go near them though.


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your good wishes  

Scan went ok - 3 decent sized follies and a couple of smaller 10mm ones on left and just 2 small 10mm ones on the right butchered one  Lining is 8.1. Waiting to hear on bloods but plan is to carry on stimming & have another scan & bloods on Mon - poss EC Weds.

Has anyone ever had 10mm ones catch up on 3 more days of stims (375 Gonal)?! Any tips to get them to grow? - don't think I can fit anymore protein in though & wearing heatpacks 24/7  Think I will tell DH I need to have lots of lie-ins at weekend  

Justine & Neema -    thinking of you both.

Hope25 -        for Tues

Di - how are you feeling?   

Isobel - thanks for PM - fab news on your weight loss  

Love to everyone, xxx


----------



## smashley

Hi everyone, sorry for the lack of update yesterday, we had quite an emotional time of it. OTD was yesterday, but I wasn't going to trust a morning HPT, so I went to get a blood test at lunchtime and got the results at 5pm - and I am still PUPO.

Consultant says I have an HCG level of 4.9, so a faint positive (whispers yaaaay), so advised me to carry on taking the drugs and re-test on Monday. However, I had a show of bright red blood yesterday, not really like beginnings of AF, but with lots of cramping. So it could either be super-late implantation, (yesterday was 14dpo), or it could be nothing. Have (obviously) been googling like a mad woman, and it seems sadly that even if it does stick around for a bit, a later implantation usually means miscarriage at some point.

Horrid to be so in limbo, I would rather have had a clear yes / no yesterday. Was on the way out to an awards ceremony for my DH in the evening, and on the drive to town it hit me, and I was a wreck. Had to sit in the car while he (v reluctantly) popped in to collect his trophy. Such a shame that his amazing news came on a crappy day for us, he can't really celebrate.

So, I'm spending the weekend on hyper-alert for any signs, and completely nervous and depressed. I feel so sad that my 2 little embies haven't made it, I was so happy when I found out that we had 2 perfect ones. That seems like years ago.

Question for anyone who knows about this - given that the embies probably didn't implant, or maybe implanted really late, do any clinics offer blood tests during the 2ww to monitor things like levels of progesterone to make sure you're on the right dosage of supportive drugs? I'd say that would be important for my next round, as we all know the eggs / embryos are monitored when they are outside your body, so you know exactly what's going on, and whether they are healthy or not, but when they are back inside, we really don't know what's happening. Suppose it might be useful.

Anyway, that's me. Please do send over any miracle stories you've heard about, obviously I'm clinging to any straw I can find 

On the plus side, my DH and I have spent some time considering our long overdue honeymoon, and are planning it as we speak to take our minds off the horrible time we're having. Looks like Barcelona here we come in May!

*poppy40* Thanks for staying hopeful for my OTD results - hope tummy's feeling a bit better  Good news with your scan, hoping things continue to progress well for you   

*jo_11* Thanks for the   

*isobel67* Thanks for the info, I actually allowed myself a bath yesterday, well-deserved after such a tortuous day! BTW did you get my PM? I sent you a reply re Create, hope it got to you  See you've gone for the Lister, so hope that works out well for you 

*hope25* Thanks so much for your support for my test day, will be thinking of you for next Tues 

*Neema* my OTD buddy - I'm so sorry for your news, I so hoped it would be a BFP for both of us. I know what you mean about feeling numb, I spent about an hour just staring at my toes before a big cry, and then more numbness. How did you sleep? Nightmares? I dreamt a lot about babies, and when I woke up had horrid sinking feeling of depression before I realised why. I hope you feel a bit better today and that you have loads of support over the weekend and plenty of chances to talk about what's happened.   

*justineb* Thanks for asking how I got on. Looks like we're both in the same limbo boat. Not fun. Sorry you're going through the mill. I know what you mean about feeling wrung out with emotion, just too tired to think about anything, let alone deal with any grief. If you are interested in low dose treatments, I was at Create and did natural cycle IVF / IVM, let me know if you want to chat about it. 

Lots of babydust to everyone,

Smashley x


----------



## jo_11

Smashley:  There's a lady on here called Angel Bumps who had a v late implanter (day 15 from memory) and went on to have a baby... it's definitely worth going to have a look at her story.  All the very best.  xxx


----------



## Little B

so sorry to read about people's disappointment.  

Hopex3, as others have said your man sounds like a real piece of work. If I may chime in from my own (current) experience...
In a way, I guess you'll just have to realise and accept that this just ISN'T as important to him as it is to you, and cut him a little slack for that. HOWEVER, he has no right to crap on your hopes and dreams. If this wasn't a baby, but training for a marathon, bully for him if he says "ergh, I'd never get up at 6am to run" but how dare he mock you, or say you'll never finish, or even hide your running shoes. 

In this scenario, his negativity and comments are so out of line, and i truly feel bad for you. Perhaps you two can discuss the issue with a new perspective -- you won't expect him to be 100% as into it as you, and he will be at least 85/80/whatever you need, and cut out all of the soul-destroying words and actions. 

My DH and I have talked a lot in the last week, and I was able to stay calm(er) because I thought about his side of things. He met me aged 43 when he had no thoughts of more kids, or all the other implications of our getting together (he's Danish, I'm American, I have lived in London for ten years, he can't leave Denmark permanently because of his teenagers so I fly back to London for any freelance work I can get, I have to learn Danish...etc). All of this is a shock to him. But, as I pointed out to him, life is like that. We must deal with what is at hand. I'd be content to chill out with him for years if I wasn't 44 bloody years old! so we're either in or we're out.

And the next day he put his one disposable asset, his motorcycle, up for sale. The asking price is exactly what we need for the three-rounds of IVF pacage at the clinic in Aarhus. I cried with happiness.

So, Hopex3, maybe things can come around a little bit - you certainly deserve it.

Oh, idea: maybe your DH would like a nice used Honda motorcycle? 


Bee


----------



## jo_11

Bee:  What a lovely story (glad it's going well so far; here's to a happy ending).

Hopex3:  I totally agree with Bee's comments.  Re when you an DH went out last time, how old were you guys?  Using some pseudo-psychoanalysis, I suspect you were teenagers (or near to), as that's the age he seems to be acting in your relationship.  Jeez, become an adult and GROW SOME Hopex3's DH!


----------



## GIAToo

Interesting article about a Doctors views on IVF being pushed onto people too soon before looking at other possibilities. He says his favourite fertility drug is antibiotics as he believes bacterial infection is one of the biggest factors in infertility.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6727158.ece

You may have seen it before.

Love
GIA Tooxxx

/links


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for all your lovely messages   i am truly overwhelmed by your support. God must have known i will need you all thro' this. I am so glad i joined FF as i had just told my mum and a couple of my friends about this cycle....however DH told his parents, my step kids, i have 2 step-sons and 1 step daughter all in their early 20's and he told them last night that it hadn't worked. They are lovely kids and they are really well-mannered but i think they have no clue what another failure means to me. Anyway, i went to bedroom while they all had dinner (i obviously couldn't eat....seem to have lost my appetite) and i could hear laughter.....i thought how insensitive can people be.......i do not expect everyone to be miserable as i am but a bit of sensitivity is not too much to ask for   . Rant over!!.

DH has been been looking after me though he is treading carefully around me......i can't stop    everytime he give me hug or says something about the BFN. It's too soon to talk and  it feels so raw. I really gave it my all this time, diet wise and i thought mentally too i was in a good place, so i guess that's why it hurts so much....anyway that's enough about me!!.

Justine - I am so sorry and hope you will not need to go thro' a d&c. Thinking of you    

Poppy - I am glad that your scan went well, small follies can catch up for EC eat lots of protein and drink water if possible go for a few walks to improve bllod circulation, the trigger injection will give them a huge boost too. We have a family holiday booked for the last wk of april so i will have to wait for three more wks and given that we had the tx in budapest i can't really insist on going away before then. Sending you ton loads of    

Smashley - Please keep taking the progestrone, it could be late implantation as i told you and i see that Jo_11 knows of someone who had a successful preganancy who was an late implanter, sending you lots of       that one of them sticks xx

Hope25 and Di - Sending you stick vibes and     , please God, we need some BFP on this thread. 

Di - congratulations on being PUPO hun

Hopex3 - Sorry that your DH is not being sensitive to your needs    and i hope that all goes well your job assessment

Lulu -Belle - Thanks for the PM  

Isobel - Thanks and i hope everthing works out for hun  

Hi and thanks to Tamsin,Becky7,Mish, CD,Kizzymouse, Giatoo and to everyone else (i am sorry if i left anyone out but i am not thinking straight at the mo).

Baby dust to all and have a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## neema

Jo_11- Sorry i left you out thanks for your kind words too   - still want to see you streak in Canary Wharf


----------



## jo_11

Neema:  Sorry you're feeling low      It's such very early days and it's still raw.  I can't imagine for a minute the step children will have any inkling how important this is to you, so it won't be insensitivity.  We're all here for you though, and can empathise    No streaking for me this month unfortunately (I was quite looking forward to getting my inner exhibitionist out); AF arrived today and I've just been to ARGC for my day 1 bloods and starting my monitoring cycle from today


----------



## smashley

Afternoon ladies

Hope everyone is doing well today.

*jo_11* Thanks, had a look at that lady's story, and have had a couple of other good news stories, so I'm clinging on to that hope, even though it's just a sliver. Happy to have got this far at least, wasn't even expecting to have any eggs, so I'm grateful for that.

*neema*, thanks, I am indeed still dosed up with the prog, and hanging on in there. Even though I know it's such a slim chance, it's still a chance. How are you doing? I feel for you last night, must have been horrible to hear everyone getting on as normal while you were grieving in another room. Sounds like DH is a sensitive soul though, and that he'll take care of you. Hope you have a better weekend, lots of   

What's this about *jo_11* streaking  Good luck with the cycle Jo  

Heaps of babydust to everyone, and wishing everyone a fertile weekend 

Smashley xx


----------



## jo_11

Smashley: After Justine's humira miracle, it was my bet if we also got one... I thought the chances were so v slim that I said I'd streak round Canary Wharf if we did get a natural BFP


----------



## hope25

Jo-11....good to know you are on starting orders now....will they just monitor you this cycle...no stimms etc.??..wow that sounds thorough. Good luck hun


----------



## justineb

Neema    take the time you need and allow yourself the down times without beating yourself up about them - if you say it's ok and to be expected  you give yourself permission to grieve and I think that's a really important step in the healing process. When you have done so much and put everything into it - disappointment is really hard - but we are all here for you.

Smashley - I am so sorry you are in limbo too.   I don't want to get your hopes up, but the ARGC did say to me they had had a baby from a HCG of 3!! So you are just going to have to wait and see how it is next time it's tested. It kind of makes the hours of the 2WW extend horribly, but be strong as there is still some hope. My HCG this time was 28 when first tested (this is quite low I think).  I am back in on Monday for HCGs too.....so will be waiting for results then too.

Poppy - great news about follies, I think you need to sleep lots as well   - and walking to get circulation going. Fingers crossed they have grown on Monday and EC will go as planned.   

Jo_11, great news you start monitoring today - but I'm sorry to miss the streak! 

LittleB, lovely story about OH putting bike up for sale. Nice to get a positive OH story on here too.  

Hopex3 - Goodluck with work/skills audit. Your OH sounds like a proper **** at the moment . Sorry if this is a bit blunt, but I'm in that space where I am just saying everything as it is at the moment - I think you have to look for what made you fall in love with him and try to rediscover it and fix things or think about getting out before it gets worse.  We've all been there at one time or another ( I am on no 3 and the first 2 were not good and went on far too long)........and I know it's hard especially with the IVF and body clock ticking away ever loudly!  But life is precious and too short.......  

Hope25 and JoJoPink - thanks for your kind words, it does help having advice from people who have been through similar...... and I know both of you have.

Hope 25 - good luck for OTD!! Fingers and everything crossed for you this time. 

Gia, that link was very interesting! 

Everyone -  Thanks so much for all the support and positive thoughts. I am bearing up (no tears today!). OH took me to hospital this morn and I am coping (I have had flowers and lots of cuddles). At the moment, they still don't know where the pregnancy is (officially I have a pregnancy of unknown location - not yet confirmed as ectopic, but possibly ectopic). HCG has fallen slightly again today. It looks like the registrar wants to give me methotrexate as he's ideally like it to be falling away more rapidly. But if I take it we can't try again for 3-6 months, which is an issue given I am 43 in May and the immune window created by humira won't last forever. So we spoke to senior nurse who said that it could be an option just to monitor the HCG levels and symptoms very closely, and do nothing in the hope that it will eventually return to 0 - leaving us free to try again as soon as cycle returns to normal. But this could take quite a few weeks.......so I'm trying to weigh up what's best.  I really don't want surgery either.....think that is the last resort. We are going to wait and see what happens on Monday when I am tested again. I just hope I stay well til then.....

I'm hoping and     for more BFPs soon on this thread (and that I might be lucky enough to be one of them at some point in future whether through a cycle or naturally!).

Happy weekends ladies.... Love  JustineBXXXXX


----------



## dyellowcar

Justineb - sending you lots of love in this very difficult time. 

Neema - you have every right to feel raw at the moment. Don't be too harsh on DH laughing with his kids, remember he need to get thru this too and people have differnet ways of coping.


Smashley - praying your emvie is a late implanter and your HCG levels rise.

Poppy40 -  3 follies sound great and I'm sure the others will catch up soon. Lots of heatpacks etc. I had a hot wtare bottle permanantly around my tummy.

Littleb - a lovely story and very typical male. I've had so many converstions about money with DH and that cars seem Oh so much more important. Men, I believe value concrete things that they can see. A baby that is not yet made is not real until it is there and then they understand. If I had a pound for every time my DH said I don't mind the money as longs as it works, I'd be rich. Loving the bike sale, Not telling my DH as he'll be offering your Dh the money for it.

Kuki- how did the ET go? Hope you are keeping well.


AFM - had a relaxing day and visit from BBF who bought me a survival kit for the 2WW. It was so sweet as she has no idea about IVF and is a long way off planning her family. It contained Toblerone, thorntons chocs, 3 chicklit books, nail files and  bubble bath (not that I'll use this during 2WW). It was also nice to talk about 'other' stuff and not IVF for a bit. 


Hi and much love to everyone.


Di XXX


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Smashley -       for that hcg rising. Are you getting your hcg redone next week & did you have any joy finding somewhere to get your prog tested? Keeping everything crossed for you  

Justine - I'm so sorry you're having to go through all this - its just horrendous to have the high of a BFP and then its taken away from you - so cruel   Sending lots of love to you & DH - really hope you can avoid the drugs & surgery xxx   

Neema - sending lots of love your way too   . We all know how horrendous a BFN is and you've really been through the mill. I'm sure your stepkids didn't mean to be insensitive intentionally but I imagine having kids is way-off their radar & I really don't think people have an clue what its like unless they've been through it themselves  . Hope you have a lovely time when you go away x

Gia - thanks for the link. I'm hoping the numerous courses of antibiotics I had after a lap infection and post swine flu infection may have killed anything remotely lurking  

Hope25 -      for next week.

Jo - without sounding pervy - I'm hoping the streaking bet is on for a BFP at the ARGC?!!   

Di - ahh bless your best friend - that's really sweet! Take it easy & put your feet up! x

Little B - hi & welcome. Such a romantic story with you & your DH & bless him for putting his bike up for sale  

Lindz - had to check your diary to make sure you were ok     x

Kuki - hope all went ok with your FET   

Hope*3 -    for your job x

AFM - Having a bit of a wobble - another friend has announced their preg. They've obviously been ttc for ohh at least a day or two, possibly as long as a week   This has seriously happened during every tx I've had (and there's usually a separate birth announcement thrown in for good measure just after I've had a BFN) & it always throws me a bit - obv not helped by all my hormones going haywire  

Anyway chocolate is needed   Take care ladies xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Poppy it's not easy when everyone around you seems pregnant or has a baby. You're happy for them but it makes your longing more intent. My cousin still goes on about coming to mine with the baby, I love them both, but trying not to get emotional when I've not had a baby in my home since m/c is hard. I'm more than happy to visit them & I cope ok with that. This year is my year to do what I need to do for me. Last year was horrendous with terminally ill step mother and dad needing prostrate treatment. Year before I was trying to come to terms with m/c, 2 failed ivf and a demanding job which I started to hate.
What I'm trying to say, is that we shouldn't feel guilty while on this journey. I've allowed a lot of people to rely on me and take up my time, when I should be thinking of me.
Big hugs to neema and justine. Will catch up properly with you lovely ladies when I get back to uk


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  Yes, the monitoring cycle is exactly what it says on the tine... bloods and scans throughout the cycle to see exactly what's going on with you.  Based on that, plus bloods from days 1 and 2 of the following cycle they decide the protocol.  V thorough!  Hope your 2ww's going OK     

CD:  Hope you're having a wonderful holiday.

Poppy:  Hope the chocolate hit the spot.  It is hard with friends having kids left, right and centre... a friend of mine was round the other night and laughing that she wasn't quite sure where her uterus and ovaries are (she's had two kids).  Jeez, I know precisely where mine is, have a portfolio of colour photos of it, plus a couple of maps, and half of London's fertility staff have seen it    As for the streak, oh go on then... a private showing, just for you    

Justine:    I'm so sorry you've had to go through this, I really am.  As Poppy says, I just hope it all happens naturally   

Di:  What a lovely friend and a fabulous gift; spot on!  

AFM, I had a call back from ARGC last night but I was in the tube, so they left a message on my voicemail.  My bloods are 'absolutely fine' apparently, although of course (being a total control freak obsessed with hormone levels), I want to know the exact numbers!!  I'll have to give them a call on Monday.  I have to go for a mid cycle scan before ov, plus more bloods.  

Hope you're all enjoying the lovely weather today; I spent the day in Henley (rah rah).  

Jo
x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Poppy - thanks for checking up on me hun.  I'm still alive (I think) but things have been so hectic what with travelling to London for scans every other day that apart from posting in my diary I haven't managed to find the time to keep on top of FF! Hoping those little follies of yours catch up in time for EC.  

Justine - I am so sorry for what you are going through at the moment - you have had the worst luck ever.   I'm glad that you are managing to take some comfort from the knowledge that you CAN get pregnant with your own eggs.

Jo_11 - Loving the diary!  As for the bloods being "absolutely fine" that would p*ss me off enormously as I am also obsessed with knowing my absolute hormone levels and follie measurements - I even have an Excel spreadsheet especially for the purpose!

Isobel - I'd have been tempted to buy the half price Gonal-F and use it instead of the Menopur, maybe use one vial of Menopur a day for the extra LH and make up the rest of the dose with the Gonal, mind you I am a bit of a maverick! At this point I had better write a disclaimer on behalf of FF and say that altering protocols is not to be recommended without first consulting a fertility specialist! 

Neema - So sorry to read that you got a BFN.  People can come across as very insensitive but I guess there's no way they can know how much their comments and actions can hurt us having not been through it themselves. My boss, who knows what I'm going through including all my failed cycles, had me sitting next to a pregnant lady for about a month before she went on maternity which was fun! 

Smashley - Congrats on your positive beta, even though it's quite low it's still a positive, and it is still early days so plenty of time for it to rise. Good luck and praying your little bean sticks. 

Gladys07/MaxMolly - Saw you were talking about crappy AMH. All I can say is not to worry. My AMH is 1.15 and I have 10 or so follies this cycle. Like Jo_11 and Isobel said I don't think they fully understand the relevance of AMH yet, particularly in older women. I read a clinical trial undertaken by CHR which showed that AMH has little relevance in older women, particularly if their FSH is ok. It's an interesting read, although heavy going if you're not used to wading through medical papers. Thought I'd post it anyway in case anyone is interested: http://www.rbej.com/content/pdf/1477-7827-8-64.pdf

Little B - Bless your DH for putting his motorbike up for sale. I think the men in our lives do care deep down, but maybe just aren't so good at showing it? I'm clinging to that belief anyway! 

Hope25 - Good luck for next Tuesday.

HHH - Sorry your DH is playing up again, and good luck with your skills audit.

Di - Congrats on being pupo and good luck for your 2ww.

Kuki - Hope everything went well with your ET.

Love and luck to everyone I haven't mentioned. xx

AFM - Part of me is regretting doing a low dose stim cycle as it's taking soooo long for my follies to get anywhere as they've only grown 1mm in 2 days, but I'm trying to be optimistic in the hope that I will produce some good quality eggs. After 10 days of stims I have 2 lead follies of about 12mm and lots of smaller ones under 10mm, maybe 8 or 9 of them... the sonographer didn't bother counting or measuring them all but I managed a quick tally of about 7 on my left and maybe 3 or 4 on the right. Lining is looking good at 10.9 so something is producing Estrogen - maybe I have a third ovary full of fat follies that no-one has found yet? 

I asked the doctor if I could up my meds, mostly because work are getting p1ssed off with all the time I'm taking off, and partly because the M4 doesn't get any more interesting the more you travel along it, but I was told "NO" in no uncertain terms, so I am continuing with the 150IU and it's back to the Lister for scan number 6 on Monday afternoon. Jo/Poppy, I think you were right when you said I must be part of some sort of case study or trialling some new protocol... just wish my travel to London and back was included in the package price! 

Lindz xxx


----------



## poppy40

Thanks ladies - I knew you'd understand    xx 

Got to work out how I can cope better with being around preg friends/friends with babies when my entire social life here (& DS's) revolves around them   - moved here when DS was a baby not knowing a soul so local friends are all those made through baby/toddler groups & now school - there's no escape!  Will have to start going out with my elderly neighbours instead   

CD - thanks hun    A lot of you have been through far far worse than me, you especially    xx

Jo_11 -   chocolate & chinese take-away helped a bit, torture not being able to have any wine tho   IKWYM - I guess we're v lucky as not everyone can boast that they've seen pics of their ovaries (& cysts in my case)    Have learnt this week that I have one ovary v low down & one really high up so makes for some interesting contortions when they're trying to measure my follies  

Lindz - blimey hun - they seem to be going for some sort of record on the number of scans/days of stims they can have you on. You should ask them to build you an annexe and they can wheel you out for their next experiment   

Just deciding on what sort of vajazzle I should have for EC next week   I seem to have slightly burnt a somewhat delicate bit of my nether regions with my dedicated applying of heatpacks    xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,
Feeling mega hormonal today. Not sure why. I could be anything.. Meds? AF approaching or Implantation. Who knows.
My old laptop packed up last sunday so could not be online since than. 
Came back to UK last night. And so very happy to be home although feeling very down today. But we'll get used to it very quickly I am sure.
On wed I had my transfer. They took 2 out of freezer on tuesday morning both were grade1 8cell embies when they froze them as 3 day embies. By wed morning one became a 12cell grade1 and one 14cell grade2. So not sure if that's good news but embroyologs were happy about them and there were no liquid in the womb and was a straight forward transfer for once.
Test date is 11th of April. And today or tomorrow they should be implanting.. I had some pains yesterday. I am hoping it is them not gas cos of travelling stress..
Going to sleep in half hr so. I am hoping it is going to help to my mood. 
Sorry don't have time for personals. But thinking of you all. 
Love.. Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Poppy40 – bless you, it is hard having pg announcements especially during TX. And knowing they have probably only sneezed and it’s happened. Just remain focussed on yourself as you have a lot to think about atm. A Chinese/ chocolate combi sounds good tho.

Lindz – pleased your TX is going well. It certainly sounds as if you’re going to have some good follies. May be slow and steady wins the race?

Jo-11 – I like the idea of a portfolio of all your TX. So many people have no clue to the actual mechanics behind creating a new life! I have to admit my DH took some training, before we started TTC he didn’t even know it took 9 months.

Kuki – pleased your ET went well and your now PUPO. Your 12 and 14 cell sound good esp as they kept dividing after the thaw.  Your OTD is a lot sooner than mine although your ET was the day before. I just know this is going to tempt me to try a HPT  before the date.

Smashley – good luck with the re-test tomorrow. Fingers crossed your HCG has risen.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM – feeling very emotional today. Had some weird dream about a nuclear war and couldn’t get to my dogs, was welling up telling DH about it. Then got all emotional about something else really minor! And such mood swings! My poor DH, he is being so patient.  Had a very weird sharp ish pain on and off since early morning, lower than left ovary. Thought it might be savaged left ovary but lower than that. So no idea what is going on but obviously analysing every twinge. 

Much love to all

Di XXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hoping that this time next year we'll all be enjoying mother's day


----------



## jo8

Hi ladies

just reading back over the last few pages and thought some  are in order as a few seen to be going through a really hard time.

Justine - you sound so positive and brave throughout all this terrible trauma - I really hope there's a little miracle about to happen in your direction and that they have got it horribly wrong so far - very best of luck for this week    

Smashley - sorry it is a straight forward BFP - but it is definitely the right direction - hope your levels continue to rise and that its just a slow implanter making its mind up where it wants to spend the next 9 months    

Neema - so sorry to hear your news esp when it had looked so positive. Its so hard when you've given it your best possible shot and it still hasn't worked. You're so brave to have tried so many times already so you do know that you can pick yourself up, dust yourself off and fight another day but makesure you give yourself a bit of pampering first   

Hopex3 -hope that you did manage to do something for you this weekend and s*d the other half - doesn't sound like he deserves you. Hope over the coming weeks you get to find some peace and decide what is right for you. Understandably your still going through the hormone hell post IVF so need him there for support not to be a complete idiot - is there a mutual close friend that could reason with him?

kuki - great news on the t/x - sounds very promising   

Hope25 - how's the 2WW - driving you mad yet? Are you testing this week?

Isobel - shame about the drugs. Have they changed your protocol much since last time? Will you have to travel down every other day or are you going to scan remotely for a few of them? It only took us about an hour to get to Darlington so should be similar from York and at least it meant not as much time of work.

Lindz - blimey you're getting your monies worth on the scans but agree would be good if it was complete package with travel included   Sounds like your protocol is a bit like a modified natural IVF - I was on 150 gonal f for a few days (4 or 5) when I did my cycle at Create and finished up with less follies but better quality embie.When I asked Dr.T at Lister re level of stims he strongly disagreed that lower levels of stims gave better quality but I wonder  

Little B - welcome - sounds like you've got a DH to keep there - very thoughtful  

Di - congrats on being PUPO - here's some  to wish you well

Poppy - good luck for the scan tomorrow - what day are you having ec do you think?

Jo - great news about the hormones - will they email the results like the Lister do?

Hi and welcome to Gladys and Maxmolly

Re the debate on natural IVF - having got through a modified natural IVF last year as well as full on stims - have to stay body preferred the natural one. My experience at Create was ok but think they were taking on a more ladies than they could handle so felt a bit disorganised (3 hours late for t/x!) but maybe its got better now.The other thing I really liked was being able to have acupuncture just before the procedures but they changed their minds halfway through my cycle about whether I could have remote scanning or not so not that easy to do if you don't live near the clinic. Lister seemed a lot more organised and professional but then again much bigger and they were used to having remote scanning. It really is such a personal decision and depends on your hormone situation and how many goes you are prepared to give it - think Create's stats were much better after 3 goes than any other clinics for our age group. If I'd been younger and lived near I think I would have given it more goes on the natural IVF.

Well - mad weekend as been in show at theatre in York as part of chorus - mad really as we hadn't done it for nearly 2 years and only had 2 rehearsals and not many turned up but still good fun.Brought back a few memories as last time I did it was going through my first IVF and had to do stim injection in the wardrobe room - so hopeful then - if only I'd known how it would all work out   Away with work from Tues and then course on Fri/Sat so another busy week ahead and no opportunity to talk to DP about DE again

hope there is some good news this week

Jo 8x


----------



## Isobel67

Smashley – I’ve got everything crossed for your retest today.     

Bee- your story brought a tear to my eye.  It’s so lovely that your DH understood the situation and wants the same as you.

GiaToo – it’s an interesting article, but importantly you’ve reminded me that I bought that book.  I did read it, but I think it’s worth a re-read, just to jog my memory about what they said.

Neema – Don’t be too hard on them – I think they just won’t have thought about what impact it might have on you.  A family member had ivf a couple of years ago.  After she got a  bfn, I thought that she’ll just be able to have another go the next month.  I’m ashamed that I even thought it – but to be fair, until you have been through ivf, you don’t realise what it involves.  Most people will have no understanding of the emotional rollercoaster that we step on, when we start ivf.  So I think it’s probably the same with the children – they just don’t appreciate the enormity of what you’re going through.  Someone on FF said to try to laugh a lot during 2ww.  I bought some funny dvds to watch but didn’t get round to them.  After my bfn, I watched some of them.  It doesn’t take away the pain, but it does help to take your mind off things for a while.  I hope it gets better for you.

JustineB – I’m sorry that you’re in such an awful position.  It must be so difficult not knowing quite what is happening.  I’m glad DH is being so great.  Hope you can avoid the treatments that the doc was proposing.


----------



## Isobel67

Poppy – it’s hard to hear news like that.  Just think though – one day it will be you, so keep ‘yer chin up.  Hope the scan goes well today and that those follies have frolicked away with all of the protein that you’ve been feeding them.    

Di – think I’d like to share your friend.   It was so thoughtful – probably just what you needed to take your mind off things.  

Lindz – I’ve been reading your diary, just to see how you were getting on.  Can’t beliebe the info that the nurses are giving you – just as well you’re a seasoned patient, otherwise, you might actually be temped to follow what they were telling you.  Bet you can’t wait to see how the follies have gotten on over the weekend.  Made me laugh after reading your drug suggestion for me.  Did think about buying the drugs anyway, just in case I needed them.  Decided I was just going mad and have left them for someone to use, who actually needs them!!

Kuki – great news on your ET – not too long until test date.  Hope you managed to relax and recouperate.

Jo11 – I’m with you on having full disclosure of all information!!  I don’t know the number of times that the Lister have called me just when I’m out of reception.  It’s so frustrating that when you get the message, you can’t just call them back and get the details straight away.  At least you’re underway with the monitoring cycle – and stepping towards your next ivf.

CD – what a lovely thought.  I’m with you on that one.

Jo8 – They have left me on exactly the same protocol – 450 menopur.  I’m so itnrested in Lindz’s trial – can’t wait to see how the lower drug levels work.  I think that’s why I’m interested in Create – just like the idea of taking as low a level of drugs as possible.  Acupuncturist has advised me not to get too hung up about the drug levels – she said the important thing is to get a response.  Lister have agreed that I scan remotely for the first 2 scans – but then will have to travel down every other day.  I was planning to go to a local nhs hospital for the scans – as Lister had told me that they had no satellites near me.  I’m going to call them this morning to see whether Darlington is an option – that would be great for me, as it’s an easy train journey from York.

I’ve also emailed Create this morning to double-check on their position re scans.  When I’ve spoken to them on the phone I have been told that 1. you can only have scans at their clinic and also that 2. you can have scans done elsewhere, but there’s no reduction in cost   If it’s the latter, I still might think about it.  To have a scan done at local hospital, it’s £125, whereas the travelling cost to London plus travel around London amounts to more than that.  I think reducing the travelling to London will make it far less stressful.

Hope you get chance to talk to DH soon about DE – so that you can work out your way forward. The theatre rehearsals sound like good fun.

HHH – hope your weekend went better than it was sounding.     Good luck with the job review.

AFM – I’m waiting for my drugs to arrive from Homecare and the whey protein that I’ve ordered so I can have lots of protein smoothies.  Spoke to Lister nurses on Friday.  They told me off as they’d struggled to get through on home number (as we don’t accept calls from withheld numbers).  Nurse said that it’s important that they can hold of me when I’m undergoing treatment.  Was so shocked with her tone that I forgot to tell her that my mobile doesn’t work at home, so they’ll have to make a note on my file to explain what they need to do to get through on home phone.   Should perhaps remind them, who pays for all of their wages!!

Hope we all have a good week and that we get some positive news on this thread soon.
     


Much love.

Isobel xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your good luck messages  

Just a quickie - scan not great. Follies are growing but slowly & may lose the big one whilst the others try & catch up. Hoping I have at least 3 viable ones at some point this week as IUI not option for me as tubes are shot. Right ovary has completely given up. Got to carry on stimming & repeat bloods & scan on Weds. Have a feeling I'll be stimming all week at this rate!  

Kuki - congrats on being PUPO. Those embies sound brilliant   

Hope25 - keeping everything possible crossed for you tomorrow   x

Jo_11 - question about the follicular protocol that ARGC do - is this similar to the Estrogen Priming Protocol that they do in the USA?

Lindz - you're doing really well hun - what a nightmare all that travelling. My follies are growing at a similar speed but I'm on 375!   Do the Lister do an Estrogen Priming Protocol? - beginning to think that might be my best option!

For anyone worried about low AMH, I met a lady at my clinic who had a really low result but she is ready for EC ahead of me on the same stims & protocol etc. My AMH is 8 but I'm the one carrying on with the stims so it definitely shows that you just can't tell how you'll respond until you go through tx.  

Got to get on with some work - catch up properly soon   x


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

I must start by saying thank you to all you lovely ladies who has sent me all the messages of support, DH took care of me over the weekend, i had a whole bottle of red wine on friday, did some gardening on saturday and planted some spring veges and yesterday DH made to me a lovely lunch of chips and duck. 

Hope that all you who are blessed with kids had a lovely mothers day.

Smashley - fingers crossed for you for today      

Poppy - hope that the smaller follies catch up.....did they offer to up your dose at all??

Hope,Di & Kuki- hope the 2WW is not driving you crazy     and sticky vibes to you guys.

Lindz - Hope that stimming is going well for you

Justine - Hope that you are ok, thinking of you   

Jo_11- Aaaarggggh, never mind hope that the blood work goes well so that you can start stimmimg a.s.ap  

Jo_8, CD, Gaitoo, Hopex3, Little B, Maxmolly thanks as well for your kind words.  

AFM - I am feeling a bit better now and i had a lovely lazy weekend trying not to log onto the internet especially yesterday on ******** with everybody wishing happy mother's day to each other and posting all their new baby pictures. I totally understand how you feel poppy.....in the last wk of my 2ww one friend had a baby...her 3rd, gorgeous boy. I am happy for her but deep down....there is an urge to bust out and say something like....why not me i have only being trying for 5 years!!!. 
There are so many feelings that i have to sweep under the carpet and i don't think it's healthy so i am taking some time out to think seriously about what our next step will be. I'm almost certain that i don't want to go down the IVF/ICSI route again but i just need sometime to figure out what our options are. Most of the decisions are really down to me DH is relaxed, he just wants me to be happy....as he has his 3 and who by the way they are really nice kids, i have been their step-mum for 8 years as we were together for 3 before we got hitched. Ladies you are right about no one really understanding what a BFN does to you unless you have gone thro' it. Thanks for your support and i really appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## poppy40

Sorry for hogging thread - I promise to bu88er off for a bit  Anyway EC is on Fri - E2 levels have trebled since Fri so they reckon I'll be ready - here's hoping   

Hi Neema hun - lots of    for you. Guess the pg announcement stung more than usual as she has a baby who is only 12 months and she said it must be a bit 'frustrating' for me - ahem, just a bit!  xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All 

Have been lurking but not actively on the board. Just wanted to drop in and give lots of     to those waiting and lots of     to those let down. 

I am off now for the next couple  of weeks but will get down to arranging our face to face upon my return. Hope there is lots of good news from all when I get back!!


----------



## GIAToo

Neema - your post nearly made me cry - good job I'm at work and had to keep myself in check.  You're so right that until someone has been through IVF (and all the related stuff - like spending years trying to conceive) then they have no idea how it feels and this website is a godsend for making you realise you're not being over sensitive or going    Glad DH looked after you this weekend   

Poppy - keep the faith.  I really hope that whatever you get at EC, that one of those little eggies is THE ONE!         

Lulu-belle - have a good break hun - hope you're ok   

Hope,Di & Kuki - I hope you are not obsessing over symptoms    I had none on my BFPs! 

Hello to everyone else    Sorry I'm not great at personals and keeping up with everyone.

I just wanted to let you know that I had my 12 week scan today and all is good, so I've gone public!  I know that it is not with my OE (which is why I was keeping a low profile on this thread really), but I am very excited and glad I took the decision to go for DE, albeit a bloomin' hard one!  So if anyone gets to a point where they need to think about DE, I'm happy to answer any questions.  And if I get a gorgeous one like Kizzymouse's Mollie I 'll be over the moon!!    

Take care
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## poppy40

Oh bless - that's great news GIA - so excited for you! Must be such a relief to make it 'official'   xx


----------



## neema

Poppy - I have everything crossed for you for EC on friday     remember it only takes one good egg - i always get around 9 - 12 eggs but i think they are all scrambled   i would rather have 3 good eggs then 9 crappy ones to be honest. Gosh that was not very nice of her   .....i have to say my friend, the same one who had the gorgeous baby wrote to me and on ******** when i sent her a message of congratulations and she replied saying...the last time i saw you i was pg with "name withheld" and he is now around 2 i am sure her intention was not to rub it in that i am still childless....i am the one who is overly sensitive.Sending you tons of    

Gaitoo - Ohhhh....keep your eyes dry and congratulations for you're 12 week scan    . I am sure you will have a gorgeous baby just like Kizzymouses Mollie  

Lulubelle -Thanks and have a nice relaxing time awayxx

Isobel- Good luck with this tx....i   that it works for you xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Neema, some people are just insentsitive that's all.. Glad you are feeling a bit better..  
Giatoo, wonderful news.. Your one is going to be gorgiuos too. Cos it will be all yours..  

Di and hope, lots and lots luck.. I am going nuts with it all.. Wish I could stop thinking about it..

Hello to all and sending lots of      and      who are feeling a bit down.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

hey ladies - gosh so many on here now I can't keep up   

Giatoo congrats on reaching 12wk milestone    of course your baby will be gorgeous just like Mollie   
Kuki and all you other ladies on 2WW sending you positive implantation vibes     
Good luck to all ladies going thru tx just now too     

and hugs to those inbetween


----------



## dyellowcar

Poppy40 – pleased you have a date for EC, and that you feel more positive from your earlier post. I know everyone says it but it does only take one!  

Neema – sounds like you had a relaxing weekend, just the right thing to do. And do take time to think about ‘the next step’.

Giatoo – trying not to obsess over symptoms too much, although every twinge is analysed! Pleased you 12 week scan went well and that your decision is a positive one. Not everyone can make your choice but I know that if things don’t work out with my eggs, that is the route I am willing to take. Did they let you take any pics home with you?

Kuki – you and me both. I’m completely dotty today. But just taking each day as it comes.

Isobel67 – good luck with starting TX, receiving the drugs make sit all the more real. doesn’t it? I like your attitude with the nurse and so aptly put, yes we do pay their wages!

Hi to everyone else.

Di XXX


----------



## avilanet

Hi ladies,

Would like to join this thread. Not new to the board but first time posting. I am over 40 embarking on my 2nd and final IVF. The first last year ended in miscarriage at 11weeks. Been treated at CRGH London and find them to be a good clinic. Well my first question is about drugs. I will be on the long protocol as the last which means lots of menopur and Gonal F. Does anyone know where I can get these 2 drugs at good deals. Central homecare have giving me the best price so far but wondering if they are other places. Have been on the 'where to get cheap drugs' thread but a lot of the info is outdated.  I start down regging in May. Hopefully. 

Thanks so much and best of luck to all having treatment. 

Avila xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Avilanet  Have you try ASDA 
Becky7 x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies
Not been on this thread for ages so trying to catch up but not managedto read all the history yet. 

Neema - a belated   for your BFN. I certainly really appreciated all your posts with advice on nutrition etc and it seems so unfair you didn't get your longed for BFP  

Poppy - glad your e2 levels have shot up..are you excited or nervous about EC?

Smashley - good luck with your re-test   it's good news

Justine - thinking of you. Not entirely sure what is happening to you right now but remember being really inspired when I first read about your natural BFP and it sounds like things have been really tough for you since. You deserve a break so  

Not caught up with everyone else but love to all you lovely ladies 

AFM finally started stimming on 1st April after a delay of 5 days. Was my late husband's birthday so a positive omen I am hoping. First scan Friday...time for a smoothie 

LJ x


----------



## justineb

Hi girls

Gia - great news you have reached 12 week milestone!  

Lj- nice to have you back (sorry to hear about hubby) - but hope it's a good omen.

Hope25 - any news?.....Goodluck for OTD........ (I am thinking of you really wishing you all the luck in the world......)

Smashley - any news on your hcg?

Kuki - it's fantastic news that both your embies survived the thaw and that they grew so much, hopefully it's a really positive sign - congratulations on being PUPO! Fingers crossed for you this time.

Poppy - I think you need to prime the clinic that EC may not be good for you on Friday (I really think they should do it on Sat/Sun if you need it then!).......perhaps if they think you'll complain it might help....... they really should put your cycle first and do what works best for you.

Hi to everyone else......

I don't want to put too much of a downer on the thread, but here's the update re. where we are. I am doing Ok mentally and so is OH, but we still officially have a pregnancy of unknown location (that looks like it is now failing naturally) - as I started bleeding a lot yesterday and have quite a lot of pain (now eased as I have some knock out pain killers...... Tramadol). So the good news is that it looks like we will avoid the methotrexate and be able to start trying again or cycling as soon as i feel physically ready (but ARGC won't give us a f/up appointment until hcg is back to 1), the other bit of goodnews is that I am coping much better than I thought I would (I think all the counselling I had last year has helped me this time, also I am holding on to the fact that we might get a natural BFP again whilst my immunes are lulled after humira (also the IL and IVIG i've had might also help)

JustinebXXXX


----------



## poppy40

Hi everyone,

Justine - thanks hun . Glad the physical pain is settling down a bit - its such an awful thing to go through I really empathise  Have emailed & phoned local clinic to ask for scan tomorrow to check follies/bloods as don't want to go to EC on Fri & end up with immature eggs - waiting for call back. I really thought they did procedures at the weekend - perhaps they do if they absolutely have to... Presume that ARGC would do EC at weekends? Does Lister? What on earth are you meant to do if your timings fall on the weekend . I may be worrying for nothing but I want them to at least check tomorrow.

LJ - so sorry to hear about your late DH too . Great news you've started stimming & good luck for scan on Fri. See above for my little saga - so much for keeping this one low-key 

Hope25 - thinking of you today  

Kuki - keeping everything 

Avilanet - hello & welcome! So sorry to hear about your MC - its just heartbreaking to lose a LO especially when we have fertility problems to deal with as well . Sorry I can't help you with the drugs prices as it was easier for my clinic to organise mine but hopefully somebody else can.

Di - you're sounding very serene - please can you send me some my way 

Neema - thanks for the best wishes  They said its a bit late to up the dose now - was looking promising on Fri but by yest they hadn't grown as quickly as expected. Just got to keep fingers crossed & hope the clinic can sort out the best timing for EC. There's a lot to be said for the ARGC monitoring eh Jo_11 

Hi to everyone else  I did have some lovely news today - DS has won a prize in a toy competition so he's being sent a fab parcel of his favourite toys. Can't wait to tell him - I'm really excited let alone him  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb, I am sorry hunny.. But it is great to know things are looking up.. And you will be able to get pregnant again either with tx or naturally.. You are going to have your darling.. It is just the matter of time..     and stay    

Poppy, I tell you.. Iam feeling utter down today.. I thought this mornign embies totally left me.. But some there are some more tingling feelings so hoping it is them still trying.. 

Oh god all mighty how hard this journey is.. 

Give us lots and lots power so we can complete the rollercoaster....

Love and luck to you all.. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Poppy - I think even at Bristol they did EC at weekends........they surely can't risk you ovulating by leaving you too long and surely can't ever be certain on how follies grow and that someone will definitely be ready by a certain date - and there's just no point doing it earlier than necessary if eggs aren't mature enough (unless they give you free IVM). Perhaps you can ask about IVM or even EC at Bristol? Goodluck hun - this process is stressful enough without additional angst! Hope the toy windfall is a good distraction.

Avilanet - welcome, sorry to hear about MC - hopefully you'll get another BFP soon.

JustineB XXX


----------



## GIAToo

Justineb- so sorry you are having to go through this, but I am impressed that you are looking at the positives   

Kuki - Take it easy hun and I hope those tingles are the start of something good    

Poppy - I'm excited about those toys too! 

The message for Alivnet has been sent in a PM  (modified by Mish3434)

Central Homecare are another good place. Good luck!

Hello to everyone else and  if you need 'em
GIA tooxxx


----------



## hope25

Hello All

justineb..I have been in your place...i really feel for you...but the silver lining is that atleast your body can get pregnant...wish you back to normal soon so you canlook forward.  

Poppy...really...it makes me   how they are quick to take you on and charge you ££££ but when it comes to their own plans they put you second...I really hope they pull their finger out and do whats best for you on the day thats best and not mess you about to get some time off..  ..dont they realise how important this is for us

AFM...well. I am really fed up...as most of you know i have been ttc naturally every month for 4 .5 years...have had 49 bfns on ttc naturally and 5 cycles if IF.. out of these cycles of IF...i have had  4 cycles that gave me a bfp..then bfn. One was an ectopic..the others just faded away...I always use the same brand of HPT  and never get even a hint or shadow of a line even after sitting on my window ledge in the bathroom for day..but with every cycle with the clinic i get a v v faint bfp after a couple of hours or sooner...i did ask the doc at my last fup at lister why i was getting bfp and then bfn ...but never bfp in ttc naturally..she just shrugged her shoulders...

When I first saw the one line at 5.30 this morning i just crawled back in bed...but calm and resinged...but then at 6.30 my oh saw a second faint line it made me mad  ...i hate this tease game...it such a mind **&*.....it makes you go loopy and start scrambling for hope and gooling like mad...ooohhhhhhh...i have been through this 5 times now and not a baby to show for it. Please someone...work out what all this fertility mystery is about before its too late for us on this thread....Please...i am going   

sorry for the rant...but you girls are all that I have and who can really understand what I am going through

Hope25
xx


----------



## Little B

hello to all,

went to visit my DH's sister, who is recovering at home from surgery. She later asked whether we were still doing the hormones, which we are not. Good, she aid, you two are really too old to be parents. 
Well... I said, I might be old-ER, but -- 
come on, she interrupted, you are what, 44? That's too old. I'm 48 and I know I could never do it.
Well, you have a child. I don't.
But it's okay not to have kids.
Yes, I know that, but I'd like to try. Did you know my parents were quite old when I was born, and my sister is even younger than me, and that went okay.
Oh?
Oh, yes. So I guess you don't know the whole situation then.
(her daughter comes in, who is 27)
So you were 21 when she was born, and 20 when you got married?
Yep.
Good thing we didn't know each other then, I would have told you you were waaay too young.
(and...scene)


Of course, she's right that we are OLD, but we're not TOO old. Sheesh!


I need to go back and read all of the other posting and try and keep up with everyone's stories, but in the meantime...

Hope25 -- still a chance, right?

Justine -- so sorry to hear. As others have pointed out, it does feel better myself knowing that your body CAN get pregnant. My doctor has pointed this out to me as a light in the dark.



Bee


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope25, trigger shot gives the false positive if you test too early.. Or another logical explanation you get pregnant but it does not last that long. And it is a very very early m/c.. Apperantly this happens a lot when people ttc naturally.. I think why not with us.. Just stay positive.. So very difficult but try.. Wishing you to tell us this week you have got lucky.. When is OTD and willyou go for blood test?
Little b, it is a personal choice.. Yes we could be old yes.. but what is that mean to you and your DH? This is important.. Don't worry about what people say do etc.. Can you cope? If yes.. Be it.. Just keep on trying.. I have 3 friends who had old parents.. 40+.. And all felt their parents were not old enough in the early days of their life.. But come to uny times.. They felt other wise..And coem to having their own families they felt the age gap.. So do not worry about it.. Age is just the number.. As long as we are healthy happy and balaced. We can give our children a loving home.. The rest is history..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Bee- how dare your SIL comment on your desire to have children - stupid beatch -  am glad you twisted the story round to make her look like the idiot. I am so fed up of being preached to by people who have had children. Has she not read that average life expectancy is 20 years older than it was when we were born, we're gonna be working till 66 for crying out loud. You still have time to have your family and get them through Uni before you retire - i guess if she had children so young she must have got benefits (like the child benefit we are never going to get) Also - i would tell her that she obviously hasn't enjoyed having a family that much other wise she would be encouraging you to do it. Maybe if that is the way she feels she should never have had kids and maybe if she had waited a bit longer she would have found that out - i doubt whether the 27 year old was planned?? How sad for her to have an unplanned unwanted pregnancy - especially when your baby is going to be SO wanted. Also point out that she is OLDER than you. Sorry , rant over. 

Hope 25 I hope that second line gets stronger tomorrow - how many days post EC are you??


----------



## poppy40

That's lovely Kuki - very well said &    for those embies.

We might be a little bit older than some parents but a lot of us have been ttc for years or have only recently met partners and we are so much more grateful and appreciative when we get our little miracles.

Hope25 - that sounds really stressful - can you get your hcg tested? At least that way you would know what's going on   

AFM got another scan in the morning. Local clinic wouldn't budge which surprised me as I know them pretty well but main clinic were fine. At least I can discuss options and IVM etc whilst I'm there. Had to get DH to phone incase I missed their call so he's now up to speed on my follie sizes & a lot of other things he'd probably rather not have known 

Have a lovely evening xx


----------



## Isobel67

Just a quickie for Poppy, more personal later...

Poppy - don't be bashful about ensuring that you get scanned & monitored when it's the right time, regardless of whether or not it's the weekend.  Which clinic are you with?  During my last ivf, they didn't scan me on the weekend, when I went back on Monday my follies had grown a lot (& in my opinion were too big). I ovulated early and lost a lot of them before EC.  When I went back for my review, the Lister have ensured that they will scan me every other day in the later stages of my cycle, regardless of whether it's a weekend.  Often the clinics are open at  a weekend for EC and ET but would just prefer not to do more 'basic' things.

Well - you've paid them a lot of money, so they should just do what they need to do   

Good luck with it.

Isobel xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Iso - who did you Lap and Hysto? Did you have to pay for it?? Hope you dont mind but i asked someone to pm you about your 'friend' who got the bfp and had things she didn't need. How are you and when are you stimming I;ve just sent off menstrual blood to Athens (Serum) to get checked for hidden C just in case, then me and DH are going to have Anti biotics to kill anything! Then perhaps a hysto and  if all ok and results improving then  try naturally for a while.  Spoken to Reprofit and they will give me a DE date when i need it rather than going on a list as i have waited for so long anyhow. 

WEdding Anniversary today. DH sent me flowers to work, but it doens't make up for all the other crap, am not going to call him( we haven't spoken for a week) - he cant expect to be so nasty and prioritise his friends over me then send me flowers and all forgiven. this marrriage lark is NOT all it's cracked up to be, i dont know if i am suited to it. Or maybe my husband is just a ****wit.


----------



## hope25

Bee....did the conversation really go like that..wow...love the comeback "good I didnt now u then..i wouldve told you you were too young...    "...Gosh...if i saw that on tv i would hvae thought it took scriptwriters a long time to come up with such a comeback...well done you...and how dare she...we all know how old or young we are but how dare someone say that...its not like life expectancy is in the 40s...what she like   ...and like hhh says, maybe she didnt want the baby at that age and remebers it as a big hinderance to her life at that young age...but we are older wiser and want want that baby...also..us in their 30/40s make better parents anyway.

HHH...my ec was tuesday 22nd march and today is OTD..  ...bought a more expensive HPT and it came up negative. had a lovely chat today on the phone with kazzie who had one icsi at lister at 47 and it was a bfp with her own eggs (she got 13 eggs!!) and has a beautiful baby boy...i could hear him in the background...he is 2 now...she gave me renewed hope as she said she was 48.5 when she had her son and she wished she was 43 when she was going thru ivf...it changed my perspective and now I feel like I might not give up just yet...bless u kazzie.

happy anniversary...i know what you mean about doing bad bad bad things then trying to make up for it with a small gesture...my oh was really mean during my tx and just made me a sandwich and thinks everything forgiven..hah..not anymore.


----------



## hopehopehope

Hope - your strength give me inspiration honey.    Are you having blood tests to ocnfirm? 14 days post EC is still the earliest of all the clinics for testing you know xx


----------



## finlay foxy

hope 25. it is only day 10 today. Very few people have bfp this early. When i had my son, my friend on day 14 had a very faint line and her hpt was only 69. If she had tested a day earlier it would have been a bfn. She now has a lovely boy.
Don't give up. Be positive.
PS i was 41 when i last went throgh treatment and got 34 eggs. Us oldies can do it!!!


----------



## Little B

Hope 25, the conversation did indeed go that way (one of my jobs involves writing, so I tend to think on my feet). As far as I know she did want her child, and her daughter is lovely, but her comments show how little she knows me. I've lived in four different countries, can still stay up all night in Las Vegas, when I'm working I'm "on" for 12 -14 hour days, I chase after any toddlers I see at parties and happily sit at those tiny tables colouring with them, and last Friday took my stepson to see Justin Beiber where we were on our feet all night. 

Because of that, I wasn't hurt by her statements. Poor little future baby will get some grief about mom and dad being old(er), but will know he or she is wanted, and loved, and I'll suck it up and bring a lot of energy to raising him/her./them (eeeek). 

Thanks for everyone's backing me up, though!


HopeHopeHope - maybe a thank you call is in order? Maybe he is in such a muddle that, to him, it is a big gesture? I don't know you so perhaps i am out of line, but until there is NO going back, take a tiny step forward?



Bee


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Sorry, I've been AWOL for a few days, and so much has been going on, I'll never catch up!

Justine:  So sorry honey, but glad to see you're looking forward   

Poppy:  I hope your clinic will look at you over the weekend; I know some clinics don't open at weekends, although how they're meant to fit patients in, just during week days is beyond me.  I'm sure this morning's scan will give you more information.

Little B:  Respect re your comeback to your SIL.  Just on the subject of older parents, I am VERY opinionated on this!!  My Dad was 54 when I was born (Mum was 3, and I would never, ever have changed him for the world.  I didn't miss out on anything at all, and he lived until I was in my 30s... he was still running around while some of my friends' Dads had died, and/or had difficulty getting about.  It is about a healthy, young attitude of mind.  

Hopex3:  It's easy to get angry about what's happened in the past, but at some point it's necessary to either draw a line under things, and look forward with a shared set of values, or to give up.  It looks like maybe the flowers 'could' be a white flag (fx).  

Hope25:  So sorry about your test    Any ideas of next steps?  If you keep getting a BFP then a BFN on tests, have you thought about immunes?  I know it's a rocky road to trek down (believe me, I know!), but it can go some way to explaining continued failed implantation.

LJ:  Welcome back; good luck with the stims!

Lulu-belle:  Have a good holiday!

Kuki:  Congratulations being PUPO   

Lindz:  How's the cycle going??  While I type this you are probably trekking up and down the M4!   

Hi to Di, Neema, finlay foxy, Isobel, GIA, Becky, Avila, CD, MaxMolly and anyone I've missed.

AFM, not much going on... got my mid cycle scan at ARGC next Wed; still pleased as punch that all my hormones are 'within range' for the Argy.  

Jo
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope25, that's a great story and gives us all hopefor our BFP.
Little Bee, some people are so insensitive.  You handled the situation much better than me. I wish I could think on my feet when it comes to to things like that.
Hopex3, hope things get better with DH.  There comes a time when we can only take so much.
Poppy hope scans go well.
Justine sending you   
Positive vibes to all 2ww ladies ane those on treatment     
Hi to all the newbies.
First day back at work, got back to UK yesterday.  Wish I hadn't come back.  Office in a state, not sure where to start first.  Difficult tenants, difficult social workers and housing officers.  Can't read what my brother has written in the diary regarding bookings.  Alarm engineers being difficult.  
Just know when I tell my brother I'm off to Cyprus next month, it won't go down well. Just praying all goes well and I get BFP.
Sorry for lack of personals right now, but will catch up properly soon.


----------



## justineb

Little B, so frustrating - I think those kind of attitudes are just held by people who generally aren't very intelligent and can't see to understand the world in a different way (and in most cases are held by people who lived relatively straight forward lives)......we all know age is not the main issue being wanted and loved is! And I bet you that most of us look much younger than our years....so people probably won't be able to tell how old mummy is exactly......... 

Hope 25 - please retest on day 14!!  You are being very strong...we can all help each other keep the faith that we will get there in the end!

Hopex3 - hope the anniversary gets you talking again. Flowers is a start I guess, as long as he follows through.........

I'm still in bed......waiting for it to be over....... had a lot of pain yesterday and was also vomiting for most of the day (didn't realise it could do that).  Feel much less nauseaous today (have managed some breakfast!), so hopefully won't have such a physically taxing day. Back to hospital tomorrow. Am wondering how long this goes on for and when I might be able to go back to work......

Justineb xxx


----------



## poppy40

Just a quickie - will catch up properly later. All ok at scan - I'm happy that Fri would be the best day for EC - have 3 follies of the right size and one which may catch up if very lucky, if we wait any longer the bigger ones will be overcooked. Thanks for all your good wishes - I do think its pants that some clinics aren't open 7 days a week and relieved that I've got one less thing to worry about until at least Fri .

CD - welcome back & yep with all that you've come back to contend with, I'd be tempted to get straight back on a plane too  

Justine - you poor poor thing, wonder if the pain is causing your vomitting? Cocodeine can make you feel very dizzy which doesn't help. Hope you're feeling a lot better soon   x

I did ask out of interest if they could do IVM & IVF at same time but they can't - they need different timings for fertilisation, sperm samples etc so difficult to synch the two especially with optimum time for ET & lining I guess.

Back later xx


----------



## hope25

Hi All...my OTD was yesterday...day 14..and I tested on day 14 ..bfp on first test but bfn on further tests

Today...day15...bfn all the way
No sign of AF but progestrone always delays it by 3/4 days.

I have no idea where to go from here. I have been feeling like I am flogging a dead horse and burning all my money...but after speaking to kazzie yesterday ..she made me feel young..so am totally confused.
I think I might take a month off incase my body is full of chemicals...and then take a deep breath and decide.

sorry for no personals...had the biggest attack of ivf blues today..couldnt even open my eyes..not sleepy..just so so tired of it all...i just need a big hug...but no one knows i am on this journey except OH..and he doesnt do hugs


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope25 send you loads of         
Feeling down is understandable.  If you need to cry, then do so.  Even though DH doesn't do hugs, I bet he won't mind a bit if you're weepy and blue.


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  I'm sorry    You know where we are when you need us


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope 25       Justine       

hello lovely ladies - hope you are all well - sorry I'm a bit behind on who's doing what etc, sending you all lots of positive vibes


----------



## alexine

Justine and Hope25...so sorry you are going through such a hellish time. Thinking of you.    
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope25, I am so sorry.. I know how you are feeling.. Get some rest and you need to talk we are here..
         Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

OMG Alexine - time is getting on - you will meet your LO soon - how are you feeling? ( pm me if you like sweetie xx )


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH- i had almost finished typing my post and i seem to have lost it all !!!. Will re-type it in a bit.

Hope25 -       i am sorry hun and just take some time out to feel better.


----------



## poppy40

Hope25 - so so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you   x


----------



## neema

Take 2....

Poppy - wishing you lots of sticky vibes for friday    , i don't understand why your clinic don't do EC's or scans during weekend....i think that's really unfair given the amount of money that goes into 1 cycle, surely they can afford to pay  a doc, embryologist and nurse time and half to keep their patients happy!!!. I hope the toys arrived and that your DS enjoyed them  

Kuki  and Di - hope the 2ww is going well       baby dust to you two lovelies 

Hopex3 - Happy Anniversary and i   that there are happier times ahead for you 

JustineB - Wishing you a speedy recovery....   

CD - Welcome back home...i hope that things get better at work...the upside is that the weather was quite good today  

Isobel - Good luck with stimming    

LittleB - Some people are simply ignorant and i am glad that you stood up for youself and....the rest of us 40+ who are TTC.

Hi and   to Jo_11, Kizzy, Jo8 , Tamsin, Lulubelle, Becky, Giatoo and everyone else on this thread.

AFM - I am feeling a lot better and i am thankful for your all your support. DH and i have had our talk and i really feel we have to take a different route as 7 cycles i think is enough. We are considering DS via self AI....it is a long short and a very very tough decision to make. Time is of the essence so we are looking into DS already. I will keep you all updated and i wish you all loads of baby dust


----------



## neema

Lindz- Hope that stimming is going well hun....baby dust to you too.

Smashley - How did the test go?    

Forgive me if i have left anyone out just had to re-type the whole post again!!.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Neema, thank you hon.. but 8dp transfer and negative.. OTD is 11th Monday. Will carry on testing every morning..
Di, hope you are having more luck than mine.. Let it be at least one BFP please..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## GIAToo

Kuki - that is way too early to test        Put those pee sticks away!   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## justineb

Kuki - put the evil pee sticks away.......

Hope25-  so sorry that retesting didn't give you the BFP, hope you feel a bit better today (if you are anything like me you'll have a bad day then an Ok day - seems to be how it goes ....)

Poppy - good luck for EC tomorrow

Di- how's 2ww for you? hope you are staying away from evil pee sticks...

Smashley - any news on your hcg tests?

Lindz - hope you are getting on ok with this cycle....especially with travelling back and forth to London, where are you up to now?

CD - welcome back, at least the sun has come out for you -  hope it goes ok when you tell your brother!

Alexine - thanks for good wishes, not long for you now. How exciting!!

Hi to everyone else, especially JoJoPink, Jo_11, Gia, LJ, Hopex 3, Bee, Neema, Kizzy, Kesy, Isobel.

I'm back in hospital for tests/check up later today. Am feeling a bit better physically, have less pain and managed to keep food down yesterday....but I am more down in dumps today, can't seem to do much at all.

JustineB XX


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies. Sorry been awol. Bloody internet has packed up again. I'm following everyone on my phone. On the plus side i can't Google symptoms. lol. please bear with me as hate posting from phone and won't be able to do many personals. But everyone is truly in my thoughts.  Poppy - good luck with Ec tomorrow.  3 good follies is great. remember quality not quantity! sending you serene vibes! x    Lindz - how is the Stimming going?    Kuki - wait til otd sweetie things change. Sending you love. x      Justine - bless you, you will feel down sweetie, you've been thru so much. i'm keeping away from the pee sticks. nearly crumbled and bought one but keeping strong!  Hope25 - so sorry for your news honey. stay strong and look after yourself. x        Neema - pleased your feeling move positive. to be actively planning ahead helps to heal.  much love to everyone's Di x X X


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post to let you know where I'm up to. I went in for a scan on Monday and before I knew it I was being booked in for IUI Wednesday with only one ripe follie.  Follie sizes on Monday were 18, 15, 12, 12 and lots others all under 10 still so I was told that as I'd been stimming for 2 weeks and my lining was perfect at 12.4 they didn't want to wait any longer for risk of overcooking the follie which was likely to contain the best quality egg. At the time I just agreed to what they were saying (there had been a cock up with my appointment and I was in danger of missing my coach home), but retrospectively I wish I'd asked to carry on stimming for at least one day longer to try and get those smaller follies to catch up.

I was sent home with instructions not to have any more FSH Monday night and to trigger at 9pm but I took matters somewhat into my own hands when I got home that evening and gave myself an extra 375IU a couple of hours before trigger to try to encourage a growth spurt in the smaller follies in time for yesterday's IUI but I don't know if it will have done any good. I've had follies grow at 6mm a day in the past so you never know!

Anyway, yesterday I was "inseminated" which means all I can do now is "enjoy" yet another two week wait. The one positive is that DH had a near perfect sperm sample (I still swear it's the CoQ10!) with 31million per ml concentration and 99% forward motility after washing. All I need now is for a miracle to happen and my one decent sized follie to ovulate a genetically normal egg! 

Feeling a bit down about everything at the moment - this IVF blues must be catching!

Lindz xxx


----------



## jo_11

Lindz:  Finally!!!  I thought you'd still be stimming by Easter   All the very best for the next couple of weeks (still hate that part - 2ww comas here we come).  If it's any consolation (probably not) I feel a bit blue about the whole IVF thing at the moment - big sigh.

Justine:


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks Jo.   Whilst I would not wish the IVF blues on anyone I do take some consolation from the fact that you understand.  I think it would help all our spirits to have some good news on this thread so in attempt to bolster our collective PMA a friend of mine has just had a BFP at 41 after her 8th ICSI and is now 8 weeks pg and going strong.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, Jo114 and others - I think we wouldn't be human if we didn't feel a little blue occassionally.  Let's face it, what we have to go through is not exactly easy.  So everyone feeling down      .  The sun is out and thankfully it's nearly Friday, however my office is rather cold, but I'm trying to stay positive.
Just trying to order my meds for next month and hopefully book my flight.  More than a little nervous about tandem cycle. However, hoping to go on a kinda stress seminar.  It's called TFT (tapping freedom therapy), so hoping it'll help me keep my strees down.
My dad throughly spoiled me onn holiday.  We cooked together, ate out with his friends.  Went to the beach and had a fab time.  I know he's ok by himself and is getting on with being single again.


----------



## Isobel67

Sorry ladies, as this is just a me post.  I've been watching everyone's news.  AF arrived yesterday - however, I also got a call to say that my mum had been rushed into hospital and was very ill.  I had to spend 2.5 hours driving down to see her - thankfully, she seems to be on the mend and will come out of hospital in a few days.

I've then driven back up today to have my first scan of the new cycle.  They said my lining was ok and that I had one small cyst which was inconsequential.  However, they've just rung me with my bloods.  My E2 was 298, LH was 6.7 and FSH 10.6.  Last cycle FSH was 10.6, LH was 10.5 and E2 was less than 200 (can't quite remember the figure, but think it was about 180).  My levels don't seem as good. Lister have said that it's fine to start with injections.  Does anyone have any thoughts?

I'll do personals tomorrow.

Isobel xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Isobel - sorry to hear about your mum - re your results they are similar to mine. E2 would say that your folls are stimulated earlier than last time. Think mine was about 210 last time on day 3 - which day were you on?? Difference between day 2 and day 5. 

Lindz  - ongrats on being nearly there!!! What co Q 10 and how much is your Dh taking - am i right in seeing that he went from 96% abnormal to 96% normal Amazing!!!!!! He deserves a drink!!

No news from me - still not speaking to Dh - too stressed over redundancy skills audit - if i end up single i need my job so that has to come first, i cannot trust him to look after me.


----------



## Little B

Yeah, my next door neighbour has announced she's pregnant. At 34 and single she feels time is running out, so she went to a sperm bank. And while a lovely girl, she has some severe emotional issues, one of which is an eating disorder. I'm no doctor, but I'm surprised her body let her get pregnant.

Am I envious? Oh yes, but if I had to choose her life or mine, I love what I have. And me coveting her uterus gets me exactly nowhere, so I am genuinely happy and hope that I can catch up with her!

So since everyone is low, I found this made me smile... interesting article, but the little video embedded in the middle is fascinating (oh, tohave that many healthy eggs to choose from!), and I like the lone, Johnny-come-lately sperm that shows up about 9 seconds into it. He knocks on the door of a few eggs, and finding no one needs him, slinks off towards the bottom.


Friday is almost here... warm wishes to everyone...


Bee


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the good wishes. Can I join the IVF blues club too? Its such stressful thing to go through - I sometimes wish I hadn't got on the rollercoaster in the first place - all we can do is hope we make it to the end in tact and with some sanity . 

Neema - thanks for thinking of me. The toys were fab - had so much fun putting everything together - very exciting although quite glad he didn't win first prize as wouldn't have had room for them all  

Little B - I'm always amazed when people who seem really unhealthy manage to get pregnant too! I have particularly fertile neighbours - a minimum of 3 kids seems to be compulsory around here. Did you post a link as not sure its come out?

Hope*3 - good luck with your job situation. You really should be front of the queue for a bit of luck at the moment  

Isobel - so sorry to hear about your Mum. Hope she is feeling a lot better and on the mend  . I would love an FSH like yours - have decided to halve mine considering only one ovary now functioning so that makes it an 8  

CD - sounds like you had a really lovely & relaxing time with your Dad. Good luck with the seminar & organising your next treatment 

Lindz - lots of luck with your IUI     - sorry to hear it all got so rushed at the end especially as you'd spent forever travelling back & for. I was very tempted to do a 'Lindz-style' jab of my leftover Gonal F when I did my trigger but terrified I might tip my biggest follie over the edge so chickened out  I don't have many follies so praying there's 3 eggs in each of them  Great news on DH's sperm - that's amazing! Have been getting DH to take it so will be interesting to see what they say tomorrow.

Jo - how is your monitoring cycle going - any interesting new discoveries?  I hate the 2ww bit with a passion but at the moment I'm just hoping I get as far as ET  

Di - thanks for the serene vibes hun! When is your OTD? Can't believe you haven't got a drawful of HPTs like me  

Justine - sorry you're feeling down sweetie. After everything you've been through & the hormones dropping, its not surprising. I was all over the place for a while after mine. Look after yourself   x

Kuki - I'm with the others. Its far too early - hang on in there   

Hope25 - hope you're ok  

Argh can't believe its EC tomorrow - just hoping there are some in there as don't feel as uncomfortable as the last time.

Love to everyone   x


----------



## Little B

thanks Poppy, I forgot the link!

http://healthland.time.com/2010/10/04/a-new-way-to-predict-which-ivf-embryos-will-lead-to-pregnancy/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## jo_11

Di:  Sorry you’re without t’internet although, as you say, it may be for the best, as Dr Google can be your best friend and worst enemy on the 2ww (depending on your mood!).  I was going to say well done on staying away from the pee sticks but I’ve just noticed you’ve still got 8 more sleeps ‘til OTD, you naughty girl!! 

Lindz:  Lovely news about your friend... bless her.  Tell us more about DH's SAs, please!!   

CD:  Yes, you’re right, what we go through is not easy, not by any stretch of the imagination.  I try not to get down about things, as I feel this is a self-imposed, chosen position, putting ourselves through the IVF rollercoaster.  But then again, some people chose to climb Everest, doesn’t mean it’s not difficult though, does it?  Your holiday sounded like pure bliss; I wish my Dad was still around to spend time with.  

Isobel:  So sorry to hear about your Mum, that was a shock; fx she’ll be right as rain v soon.  Re your hormone results, based on what you’ve said, if it were me, I’d wait until next month to see what they’re doing.  A high E2, at that level, can mask an FSH level, meaning that it may actually be higher than 10.6 this month.  Just my opinion though, although I presume you have some doubts, which is why you’re asking.  Hormone levels can fluctuate wildly from month-to-month so it may be worth waiting, depending on how chomping at the bit you are to get going again

Hopex3:  Sorry things still aren’t right with DH.  I presume you’ll see him tomorrow night; any sign of a truce?  And also sorry re the redundancy thing, it’s a very difficult time... when are all the assessments being done?  And how many jobs are likely to go vs. the number of people for the roles?  Will anyone take voluntary??

Little B:  God, I’m coveting your neighbour’s uterus too!    Hopefully some of that babydust will find its way next door to you.  I’ll have a nosey at the link in mo, ta.

Poppy:  Yep, it’s free membership at the IVF Blues Club   Hope you’re enjoying your drug-free day; wishing you the very best for EC tomorrow.  As for the monitoring cycle, all I’ve had done so far are the day 1-3 bloods, and all hormone levels are in range for ARGC (phew).  Next is a mid cycle scan next week... I’d heard there was a doctor in London who hadn’t seen my la-la, so thought I’d better get myself down there PDQ; everyone else seems to have had a look in    Oh and I have to start POAS from CD10 to check for ov, then it’s bloods a few days after that for prog levels.  Then hopefully cycling May, if FSH/E2 is still playing nicely   

Hi to Justine, Kuki, GIA, Kizzy, Alexine and everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## GIAToo

Just want to send some     to all those in the IVF Blues club.
Poppy - good luck for EC tomorrow.
CD - I owe you a PM.   
Jo-11 -   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo - sorry to hear everyone has seen your Lala (think the doc in london just forgot)

Giatoo - so pleased your scan came up well - have you got a 'date'.


----------



## jo_11

Poppy: All the best for EC today; it's a beautiful day for some gorgeous eggies! xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

Another test and another very negative one.. on  a beautiful day.. I hope I can enjoy it..

Poppy, good luck with Ec..

Love to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Poppy, good luck      
Kuki, stay away from the pee stick.  Give yourself a chance, it's far too early


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Do we need to send the    round?


----------



## Mish3434

jo_11 said:


> Kuki: Do we need to send the  round?


I think we do    

Shelley xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi girls...

Lots happening on here, struggling to keep up a bit!

Giatoo - must be an amazing feeling to get through that 12 weeks scan..keep us updated!

Lindz - I bet a couple more follies caught up with your big one, great that IUI now done ..you can now relax   Arghhh the 2WW

Jo-11 - hope the sun lifts the blues..made my giggle about your La-La being public property. DP came with my to scan today and eyes nearly popped out..think the condom sheathed plastic poker freaked him out! He said the ultrasound looked like an astronomy chart..actually there may be a couple of naughty milky ways in there!

Justine - sorry you've got the glummsies too..totally understandable. Don't beat yourself up that you're not feeling up to much..be kind to your body, its been through a lot  

Carnivaldiva - what does a  tandem cycle involve?

Isobel - hope your Mum gets well soon and good news you're starting

Di - how is the 2ww going?

hopehopehope - the situation with DH and work sounds unbearable. Think I'd have Zita attached to my earlugs 24/7 to blot it all out! Stay strong x

Little B - re your neighbour..very hard..but maybe a playmate for your one of your own in the future..?

POPPY - HOPE IT GOES WELL TODAY. I DON'T HAVE MANY FOLLIES EITHER SO WITH YOU ON THE  YOU GET TO ET (Oops didn't mean to shout!)

Kuki - step away from the pee-sticks..get OH to lock them away.   the line will magically appear on OTD

AFM - first (day 7 scan) this morning. On SP and hvae 7 follies - mainly on the right. 2 at 17 already, one at 15 then a couple that might catch up at 11-12 and some tiddly 8's . If hormone levels today don't lead to cancellation then should be on for EC Monday ..Weds at latest.

PLEASE let bloods be normal...roll on 2pm!

LJ x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz    and     on 2ww
Lyorkshire tandem is both OE & DEIVF.  You then have option (assuming both you & donor have eggs that fertilise) of having either donor embryos, own embryos or combination of both transfered. 
Yep, this game def complicated.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Carnivaldiva - that sounds like a great belt and braces approach. really hope it works out for you  

LJ x


----------



## jo_11

CD:  Wow, that sounds like a great cycle you'll have (fx it's a sure fire one as all bases are covered)... I thought it wasn't possible to mix OE and DE, I take it that's not true then?  And is it still a max of 3 to transfer?  Sorry for all the Qs!

LJ:  Sounds like you've got a good crop of follies growing there    that all's OK.  Hope DH wasn't too intimidated by the fanny cam


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Hope and Jo – The embryologist said DH’s SA was excellent – she actually used that word!   He has always had very poor sperm in the past which is why we have had ICSI every time.  Previously his motility was about 30%, whereas it should be >50%, but this time it was 77% before washing and 99% after.  Also % normal sperm were greatly increased too – previously he'd always had 4% normal morphology but this time he had 16% normal morphology.  16% seems really low to me but I'm told that anything over 15% is considered normal, and given what it was before it's a massive improvement.  I've been feeding him 400mg CoQ10 every day for about 3 months now which is the only supplement he’s had so it has to be down to that.  Wish I'd known about the CoQ10 before – would have saved ourselves a few thousand pounds had we been able to have IVF instead of ICSI.

Justine – hope yesterday's tests went ok... wish there was something I could do to make you feel better.  

Di – Well done for keeping away from the evil pee sticks – when’s your OTD?  Kuki – you need to follow Di's lead and be strong!    

Little B – Loved the video of the growing embies – is there a larger one available anywhere?

Isobel – sorry to hear about your mum but glad she is on the mend.   I agree with what the other ladies on here have said in so much as your E2 is slightly elevated and probably masking a higher FSH.  It could be that you have follies growing already – did they do an AFC and measure follie sizes while you were there?

Poppy – best of luck for EC today.    

CD – Good luck with your tandem cycle – sounds like a very good plan of action... shame they don't do tandem cycles in this country.  Are they allowed to transfer embryos from both your own eggs and from a donor or do they only use a donor if you have none to transfer?

AFM – I'm still feeling blue.   I think it's because this is definitely my last attempt with my own eggs, and this cycle didn't go exactly as planned.    Previous failures, whilst being hard, have been bearable because I've always had the next cycle to pin my hopes on, but not this time.  If this doesn't work it's off to Czech Republic for embryo donation next month, and if that doesn't work I don't know what I'll do as we'll have no money left to try anything else.  With not even a sniff of a pregnancy ever I'm getting scared that I'll never be a mummy.  

Lindz xxx


----------



## poppy40

Just back from clinic - they managed to find 8 eggs although won't know how many are mature until tomorrow. I'm expecting at least half to be immature otherwise I'll join Jo in a streak around the Wharf  

Decided to spend the afternoon sunbathing recouperating in the garden. DH currently making me lunch as I'm starving. Catch up later & extra hugs to Lindz   x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy..well done on 8 eggs! How many follies did you have at last scan! I've been sunbathing too and just had sandwich...thoughtI'd opened tin of tuna but was crab so had a seafood medley sandwich...yum! Are you sore after EC? Looking forward to the streaking (in a non-freaky way!)

Lindz - try not to feel blue. You're still at start of 2ww and your odds get better with each cycle...and with supersperm too...this could be your time.

Off to stalk the clinic now...feel sick

LJ x


----------



## poppy40

LJ - on weds I had 3 good sized ones (17mm+), a 14 which may or may not have come up trumps & some tiddlers 8,10s,12 (I think). I haven't had my bloods done since Mon so not sure what Estradiol levels were like. Good luck for the call (hate that bit) x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Dh has bought a dongle so have internet access again, phew! I’m staying away from Dr. Google though JO-11, as he is an evil man!!!

LJ Yorkshire – sounds like you have some super follies! Lets hope for lots of growth over next few days. My OTD isn’t til 15th, like you I’m with Care (notts) and they don’t test til 15pt. I’ve even been to Sainsburys and not gone anywhere near the HPT.

Lindz – well done on being PUPO. DH SA sounds fab. I gave my DH Gingseng and this had a marked improvement from his initial SA. His last count was 50 million, which he keeps talking about, really to anyone who’ll listen, they should do certificates as I’m sure he’d have framed it. 

Poppy – Wow 8 eggs is fab!!! You have more stamina than me I slept for 2 days after EC! Never mind going out for lunch. Hoping the eggs ‘get it on’ tonight. Did you leave a Barry White CD at the clinic for them?

AFM – seriously on knicker watch today, as last TX started bleeding on 9pt and I’m 8pt today. Had an horrendous pain for about 5 minutes yesterday evening, and had a slight pink tinge once when I wiped ( sorry TMI) but all ok again now. Am now experiencing the complete paranoia that is week 2 of 2ww. 

Sorry so may are in the IVF Blues club.    It is a hard journey and it’s the not knowing if or when that drives us to distraction. 

Much love to all.

Di XXX


----------



## jo_11

Poppy; Oi! Don't rope me into your Wharf streak... You're on your own with that one; I'll hold your clothes  Fx for the call tomorrow. xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Well just had the call and I'm to keep jabbing at same level (225 Menopur) over the weekend. Scan again Monday then EC likely to be Weds. Hoping my left ovary plays ball..am giving it extra special heat pack treatment! Am terrified the 17mm ones will get too big and peak too early but clinic said low 20's would be fine..anyone got any thoughts?

Poppy your follie sizes sound similar to mine..if I get 8 eggs I'll join you in the streak (though with only 7 follies think it's a safe bet!). Oh God the call for you tomorrow! Every call is a small agony isn't it and seems worse than the last one? Lots of   coming your way..

Di - thanks for the Ginseng tip. If this cycle doesn't work gonna max DP up on Ginseng and Co-Q and have the Barry White on repeat..if you know what I mean. His supps have been Lycopene, Garlic and some Natural Health Practice ones (all recommended by CARE) and his levels shot up from 14 mill to 40 mill and motility up above 40% from 20%. Like the certificate idea! ..in fact how about we let our Dp's start a super sperm league table! Hope the rest of the 2ww flies by for you

 to all

LJ x


----------



## hope25

just lost a loooong post with everyones peronals    

havent got the energy for this...as it is my eyes are puffed up from the massive ivf blues    (thats a good likeness of me)
AF is here and thought i would not be able to face another ivf but now seem more desperate than ever...but want to try somewhere where the limit is more than 3 back ...

does anyone know of which countries have a higher limit to put embryos back as I am fed up of having my embryos lying around in a lab while they decide which 3 they can out back..i think by that time none of my embryos have survived the damage of being outside the womb so long and want to cycle at a clinic where if i have 4 or 5 ..they put them all back pronto..even hen I am lucky to have one stick rather than the zero success I have had here with having them being in a dish for 3-5 days....the best place for an embryo is back in us asap.

anyone...  ...any suggestions of where i can travel to have more of my embies put back.

I hope everyone is doing well...too many of us in the ivf blues club and a big hug to you all  
hope25xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Di - sounds like implantation to me


----------



## jo_11

That was exactly my thought Kizzy; fx Di    

Hope25:  I don't know re numbers to transfer, other than the States let you do more.  What are your thoughts about immune tests?  I think I mentioned it before but you may have missed it.  

x


----------



## justineb

Hi girls

I lost a long post  with personals too (stupid mobile! ARGGGHHHHH!).....

Poppy - way to go girl, that's brill! Hope they are mature, mind you the thought of a another potential streak cheered me up no end!     Hope you get good news over the weekend.   

Di -   really hope it's implantation!

CD - tandem cycle is very interesting - I didn't know this could be done either, guess you might even get frosties.

Lindz - I might pick your brains soon as I am wondering if IUI might be the way forward for us once we can put this behind us...... congratulations on getting to end of low dose stimming with good number of follies....

Isobel - glad your mum is OK!

LJ - hope follies grow.....

Hopex3 -  I think Jo_11's suggestions re immune testing is sensible, have you had tests done?

Been back to GP, my hcg has come down to 30 (this is near non pregnant level) so looks like I won't need surgery or methotrexate for definite (am so relieved), GP thinks I need 2 weeks of rest to get over what's happened physically. So I've been signed off for 2 more weeks (god only knows what work will think)......Sort of still don't know what to do with myself, finding it hard to read or do anything really useful......anyway OH  finished work early and took me out this afternoon........ended up going to Slimbridge Wildfowl wetlands trust on the Severn Estuary, was lovely looking at the ducks, swans, flamingos in the sun......   even had an ice cream  

Enjoy the weekend ladies. Hi to everyone.

JustinebXXXX


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Lindz- Congrats on being PUPO   that a few of your DH's strong swimmers gets to do its magic    

Poppy - Wow....great news on the good crop of follies....might be cos of upping your protein intake?. Hope that lots of them will be mature and i have everything crossed for you       - This is streaking weather so be prepared to have an audience  

Isobel - Hope your mum gets well soon    and it sounds like stimmings going great for you   Keep walking to improve blood circulation!

Di - Fingers crossed for you, we need some good news to cheer everybody up   

Justine & Hope25 - Glad that you are feeling better now  

Hope that tx goes well for you Jo_11 and hi to CD, Kuki, Gaitoo, Hopex3 and everybody else and hope the weather makes us all feel better and more positive.  Baby dust to you all


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

What fab weather!! - I'm spending the day in the garden with a trashy book - bliss!

LJ - your follies should be fine for next week. I think they need to go over 24mm+ to lose them. I was completely amazed to get 8 eggs as on Weds I only had 3 follies that looked like would be mature in time. Def do the double dose of protein shakes a day - it can't hurt & keep up the heat packs. Good luck for scan on Mon  

Di - those symptoms sound very promising   . Ha no we didn't go out for lunch, just ate in the garden.

Neema - perhaps I'd better work on my all-over tan  

Justine - you're very welcome to join the streaking gang  2 weeks off sounds like a good idea - you've been through a lot & hopefully the weather might make you feel a bit better too. I love Slimbridge - we go quite a lot x

Jo_11 -  ha ha - sure I can't persuade you? We can organise for all the docs in london who've yet to see your la-la to be there 

Hope25 - big . I've heard a lot of ladies having success at the Serum clinic in Athens recently - they do OE as well as DE and they do a hysto which is meant to be very detailed. Have heard of ladies having a clean bill of health from hysto in UK but when they've had it done at Serum they find scar tissue, polyps and all sorts which they remove- it sounds like you get a spring clean & they even make some small implantation cuts which they believe can help implantation. You get a DVD of the procedure to show what they've done  Might be worth having a look at the thread x

CD - tandem cycle sounds a great idea. Good luck & keep us updated with where you're at 

Lindz - I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed that this IUI works for you   Really hope you don't need your back-up plan 

Kuki - hold off the pee sticks huni  -   for fantastic news on Mon xx

Kizzy -  - love the gorgeous new profile pic of Mollie 

GiaToo - hope the nauseau is beginning to subside & you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy 

AFM - got the call (finally) and we have 4 precious embies! 6 out of 8 were somehow mature. ET is booked for Mon but if they're all still looking good on Mon, they will go for blast . They only freeze blasts at the unit now so if its a day 3 transfer we're def having 2 put back 

Love to everyone & have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## GIAToo

Poppy - that is fantastic news! Yay to 4 embies!!!    Enjoy your book in the sun   Nausea has subsided, but feel exhausted still and don't want to do anything - house is a mess   
GIa Tooxxx


----------



## poppy40

GiaToo - you poor thing hun. Don't worry about the house, it can wait - the main thing is that you get lots of rest when you can   x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Poppy - enjoy your lazy day you deserve it. Great news about the 4 embies..go girl Been using weightlossresources online to log my protein intake. I read that during pregnancy you should take 60-80g so been aiming for that and achieving about 90g. The whey to go shake has -about 20g per serving so helps massively! Yesterday had 90g. Do you think  that level sounds about right? I know too much not good either...?

Am heading into Leeds to spend DP's bonus! Having a rare day of feeling fab with no ovary twinges so breaking in my new Kurt Geiger wedges (got fit flops in bag though just in case!)

Have a good day all

LJ x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Poppy - well done for your 4 embies! That is fab news. Hope they keep dividing and dividing. When is your ET?

Only a quick post from me as have a man in fitting doors. (sounds like an odd inuendo!!!) TMI alert:
I've had a pinky/brown discharge since yesterday afternoon. I'm really hoping that it is implantation bleeding, and not the prelude to AF but as I posted before, the timing is the same as last tx. Although by now I was on full AF. Just taking it easy and hoping and praying it comes to nothing. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sun and having a great weekend.

Much love to all

Di XXX


----------



## kizzymouse

Di - not sure about everyone elses experiences but my implantation bleeding was brown and only happened on wiping on one occasion - but I did get some bleeding around 2 weeks after bfp. 

praying it's not af           

Lindz - how are you doing pupo lady?    

Hello to everyone else    - thanks for comments on Mollie's new pic


----------



## poppy40

Di - you could always up your cyclogest dose if you're worried? Really hope its just your embie/s snuggling in     ET is Mon unless I still have all 4 going strong - they will let me know first thing Mon am  

LJ - I just 2 of the shakes a day, 1 pint of milk a day and protein with all my meals - I'm not sure if it hurts to overdo it x


----------



## LousianaLise

Been a while since I posted but here is a quick update ladies:

Retrieved 11 eggs, 9 mature, 6 fertilized, 2 made it to day 5. We transferred 1 grade 2 blast and 1 grade 2 Morula. Unfortunately I started bleeding just 5dpt, it was an abrasion from the retrieval. That apparently stopped but the bleeding continued and on 9dpt I had a negative blood test. Not sure what happened, but the clinic in Zlin advised us to try OE again as I had 9 mature eggs. My dosage was 225 gonal F and 75 menopur. I will be 40 later this year when we try again. It hit us pretty hard and took a lot of talking and crying but we are going to give OE another try before considering other options. I was very excited with 9 eggs, I totally think the royal jelly and bee pollen helped )


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  I have to say, I really admire you.  You have taken all of last few weeks in your stride, held your head high, and although gone through some really rough spots, you have managed to see the good in all that’s happened.  I take my hat off you to you, lady    Make the most of your two weeks off to recuperate; I know you’ll be back to fight another day   

Lindz:  Hope the 2ww’s going OK.  DH’s swimmers sounded amazing!    they've done their 'thing' now and there's an embie or two snuggling in.

Neema:  Thanks for the luck with my tx but I’m not cycling yet, hun.  Fx will be next month, if my bloods play ball.  Hope you’re OK sweetie   

Poppy:  Oh your post did make me laugh!    Oh alright then, you’re on for the streak... I’m not sure there’s too many docs in London left who haven’t seen my bits though.  Wishing your embies lots of divide, divide, divide vibes over this weekend.  Mon or Wed will be perfect for transfer   

GIAToo:  Glad the sickness is subsiding; and don’t worry about the house being a mess, you can spend most of the time outside now with this lovely weather.  And I'm sure the dog doesn't mind   

LJ:  Oooo, KG wedges, sound lush.  I also went into town today to do some shopping in wedges.  I wish I’d taken flip flops in though as my feet were knackered by the end!  Did you manage to spend DP’s bonus??

Di:  Oooo, man in fitting some doors, wink wink, nudge nudge, phanar phanar   So so hoping that your pink/brown stuff is implantation; shove in the bum bullets I say.  I was feeding them to my bum last cycle like they were sweeties 

Kizzie:  Mollie is indeed adorable.  So impressed (but glad) that you’re taking time to keep up with us all.

LousianaLise:  Sorry to hear of your BFN.  Although all BFNs hurt, I do think the first IVF one hits the hardest, as you put so much into it, both mentally and physically.  Glad you’ve decided to get back on the rollercoaster though, will you go to Zlin again?  Where is Zlin btw?!  

Hope all the over lovely ladies on this thread are having a fabulous weekend; the weather’s been amazing today!  Hello Spring, and roll on Summer 

Jo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
Another negative from me this morning.. 
My boobs are killing me. My back and tummy are the same. I am sure AF is on way and meds are keeping her away..
Going to be busy day today.. 
Will write again tomorrow morning..
Have a wonderful day everyone..
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Kuki - sorry for you BFN. Look after yourself today.    Unfortunately it's looking the same for me as AF  arrived yesterday afternoon, very heavy, exactly the same timing as last cycle. Feeling very disappointed now. DH Has been amazing tho keeping my spirits up tho i know he's feeling disappointed too.    much love to all. Di x x x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Di - so sorry to hear the   has arrived. When's your OTD? Look after yourself x

Kuki - hope you are wrong about AF looming fx

Lazy day for me today fx I will get an EC date tomorrow ..looking like Tues / Weds

LJ x


----------



## hopehopehope

Di and Kuki - love to you both.


----------



## poppy40

Di - I'm so sorry   - its just  . Its a hell of a lot to go through to end up with bad news. Take care of yourself & DH   xx

Kuki - really hope your result turns around tomorrow     

LJ - I'm a big fan of KG wedges too. Might have to check out this years collection  Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Jo_11 -    I might do a sponsored streak to raise some money incase I need any more IVF tx... 

LousianaLise (can we call you LL?) - so sorry to hear about your BFN - sounds like you had really bad luck with your bleed. Are you cycling at the same clinic again?

Lindz - hope all ok with you? Would it be worth trying naturally for a month or so now DH has got supersperm? They do say that the stim drugs can sometimes stir things up a bit and can help with a natural BFP if tubes are ok... 

Justine - hope you're ok  

Hi to everyone else  . Will be anxiously awaiting call tomorrow morning on embies  - keeping busy this week, it's  DS's birthday so lots of treats planned xx


----------



## justineb

Di - so sorry to hear AF has arrived, you both must be so disappointed, sending love to you and DH. This journey that we are all on is not easy - but I hope you can hold on to your dreams   

Kuki - you can't be sure until OTD, so hope AF holds off...... keep positive til then   

Poppy - great news that they may go to Blasts (and brave that you may go for 2)...keeping everything crossed for you and your embies...hope you get good news in morning....    

LJ - goodluck for EC!  Hope follies grow!!! I think you asked about protein.......If you are about 90g a day protein that should be Ok, but I think eating too much protein can make body too acidic so is best avoided over the long term

LL- sorry your cycle was a BFN, but goodluck planning your next cycle

Neema & Hope 25- hope the sun has been a good tonic for you both as well after your recent cycles and disappointments

Lindz - hope 2ww is not dragging too much (you poor thing - you've been on a a more or less permanent 2WW with back to backs)

Jo_11, thanks for kind words...   I've had a lot of time to think and question and try to work things out in my brain....   and I guess I've made progress as last year this really would have floored me.  Our whole focus for the last 5 years has been on getting a BFP (but in my heart I always knew that once I got one it may not be plain sailing given my history and issues,  I was just hoping it would be Ok and that now would be our time, but hopefully that is yet to come (I look at Gia and Kizzy and they have been through lots of disappointment, but have had the strength to continue and got there in terms of a viable pregnancy or the beautiful baby Molly). Anyway, we're trying to decide what to do going forward, I wonder if IUI might work rather than having full IVF/ICSI, but I think most clinics won't do anything for 3 months (but we worry that humira effect will wear off and I can't take it again, so want to start trying again ASAP). I don't think ARGY will give me a follow-up for a few weeks...they want hcg back to 1 first...... Been half thinking about going back to Bristol for IUI.....not sure.....OH's still not convinced about me and the drugs given allergy situation and that I seem to be allergic to nearly everything (but I am Ok with menopur).....so then we come back to TTC naturally or starting the adoption route or even considering surrogacy (but I am not sure we can afford this route).....I don't think DE would work for us, partly as my eggs are OK and I still have quite a lot (issues are my immunes and APLS, which would probably still affect a DE cycle).....Anyway the sun has been a great tonic for both of us. I am in less pain (though am still bleeding).....we've hung around the garden all weekend and eaten yummy food al fresco....I have had a few glasses of wine.... and tried a little to tidy the garden  (all our jobs have not been done over last 8 weeks so it's been good to try to catch up)....

Love to all, JustineBXXXX


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Di and Kuki - i am so sorry it didn't work out for you this time    thinking of youxx

Poppy - 4 embies wow...well done hun, could you twist their arm to transfer all of them??. Good luck with ET   

Jo_11 - Oh....good luck for next month....I am just getting excited with the thought of coming to watch you and poppy streak 

Justine - The weekend was just the right tonic to cheer me up, lots of lovely walks and reading. I am glad that you are feeling better and thinking about your next step 

AFM- I am feeling so much better and just wanted to encourage all the ladies who recently had a BFN to read a book that i am currently reading by *Randine Lewis - The Infertilty ** Cure*
Have a lovely day and enjoy the sunshine....while it lasts.


----------



## jo_11

Di:  I'm so sorry sweetie 

Kuki:  It's not your OTD yet, is it?  If you've just implanted, it'll take a while for the HCG to show up on the pee sticks, so wishing you lots of luck 

Hi to everyone else, sorry no personals... sneaking on at work.

Jo
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hugs to all that need them    bfn's suck    give yourself lots of treats and chill time - I know how horrible it can be


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you my dear friends,
Jo, defo negative this morning.. Not even a tiny faint line.. 
oh my god, jsut looked up my this morning cheap stick.. There is a line in it and the pink went all over the place.. So not sure if this is correct? I don't know how to put it here.. 
Dont' know what to do.. I should go and buy some more tests do you think?
Why  this happens.. Why can not be simple.. 
Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki - buy some more tests (maybe buy a good one?)

Fingers crossed.

Justine XXXX


----------



## Little B

yes indeed fingers cxrossed Kuki, sleep on it and then tomorrow a good test. I tested once with two tests from the pound store, and one of them was blurry and confusing. The second one showed a BFP, but by that point I was doubting everything, so off I marched to get a "real" test. That did confirm a BFP (last year, which sadly didn't work out but nevermind) so still hope left.


Off to our appointment later today, the "just see what is what and how much this might cost" meeting. His motorcycle (the key to our funding this) has still not sold, but DH has been in a good mood and admitted to being excited about today as well. Let's see if either of us are smiling after the cold hard odds are thrown at us later. 

Still, I am so optimistic. 5% or less chance? Pfft, my ovaries scoff at your odds, nature! Bring it on!  


Bee


----------



## Kuki2010

I try to attached the pics here. I tsays it is too big.. 
I cannot remember how I canmake them smal... I knew how to do it.. 
Justineb, will go and buy some more proper tests.. 
mxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
I bought Clearblue and it says Not Pregnant. So there is no pregnancy.. Not sure why the cheap one went all weird.. 
What a roller coaster.
Will Try to see my GP for blood test. See what he says.. 
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Oh Kuki, I was so hopeful for you..... you must be sad!      So sorry.

Do you still have 2 more left in deep freeze? 

Justine XXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Yes me too.. I have been here before and it ended up m/c.. So I would prefer to be BFN and done with it.. 
Yes 2 more on ice but they are not that great.. I am not sure if they worth doing..
Will have go with them on August if they thaw okay and worth having.. 
And one last go in November in UK and that's it for us with treatment.. We will go for adoption route to some place in the world.. 
Uk won't give us any babies. My age and we have one own child.. So we need to go outside UK.. 
How are you doing? Out in the sun? Enjoying a bit?
Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  I'm so sorry to hear it was a BFN   I'm glad you have a plan in place... take some time for yourself.  

Little B:  Best of luck for your appt; hope you're armed with lots of Qs.

We're in need of some seriously good luck on this thread girlies.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kuki - sorry for your BFN  

Little B - hope appointment goes well

Just waiting for the call to confirm if EC def Weds. Now have 6 follies in 16-25mm range so there're hoping for 4-6 eggs. Fx

JustineB glad the sun kept your PMA high. Good luck with whatever course of actio. You decide on...you WILL be A Mommy one day

LJ x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Kuki – sorry you’ve got a BFN, when is your OTD or are you past it now? If you haven’t had AF, it might be an idea to test again first thing as this is when HCG is strongest.

LJYorkshire – your follies sound fab. Hope you get a bumper crop of eggs on Wednesday.

Jo-11 – just to pick your brains, Had a chat with DH at lunch and he thinks it may be worth investigating the immunity issue. I’ve no history of MC but had DS at 22, so might not have developed then. I have lots of allergies though which have developed as I’ve got older. Do you think I should ask for tests at review and if so which ones?

Poppy40 – Did you get the call from clinic? How are your embies doing?

Neema – pleased you are in a better place and feeling more positive, it is such a blow and time is the best healer.

AFM – AF is extremely heavy so know there is no chance, even though I still have to test on Friday. It just procedure and I understand this, but not looking forward to it either. Just want to get my review booked and move forward.

Hope everyone is well.

Di XXX


----------



## jo_11

LJ:  Follies sound beautiful; I'm sure you'll get some lovely eggies from those... I'll put my money on six 

Di:  You seem to have AF VERY in advance of OTD; have you been in for bloods to check progesterone levels?  Is this a possibility?  Or a sub haematoma??  As for tests for immunes, I'm not sure which clinic you're at, but the chances are, if it's not Lister, ARGC or CARE, they won't be up for immune testing.  Other than those clinics, the only place to get them is with Dr Gorgy, and he'll happily treat you alongside your clinic... I know a few ladies that have done that.  As for which tests, I'd say TH1:TH2 and NK assay as a minimum, plus all the thrombophilia tests (which your GP may do); there are lots of others though.  Allergies are definitely an indicator for immune issues, and many ladies have issues with a second child; some of these issues can develop as a result of having a child.  You may not need to travel down this road though;    for Friday.

Neema:  Did the book have a happy ending?  Is it worth a read anyway, for anyone ttc??

Jo
xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Real quickie - just back from clinic and have 2 x Grade A (8 cells) on board - eekk. Easiest transfer so far and feeling pretty relaxed - long may it continue . The other 2 are only 5 cells each but they will culture them until Weds or Thurs and if they looking better, they'll be frozen.

So sorry *Kuki *- as Di said def worth testing again in the morning with a good test.

Will catch up properly tonight  xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Well, I did the EFT work shop yesterday.  Kinda interesting and sort of a little hippy, but hey ho, if it makes me feel more positive then all good.
Def wish I was back in Jamaica, but at least it's not as cold as I thought it would be here.
Kuki you're still pupo, testing too early.
JustineB, you're obviously a woman of determination a strong mind
Lil B, good luck with appontment.
Poppy good luck with ET
Good luck to LJ for ~EC and     LL
Hi to anyone I've left out


----------



## justineb

Oh Kuki - it's good you have a plan, you'll have to see how those frozen embies do.  

Poppy - great news you are PUPO!! Embies sound fantastic if grade A...... Hope the other's catch up  and you get some frosties.....

Di - I only had one MC before this, but have a long time of unexplained infertility - I have lots of allergies and asthma - I agree with tests that Jo_11 mentions would be a good idea. I think you are at Care - so you should be able to get them done....? I felt like money (and my 7 precious embies) were all wasted on my other IVF cycles, as they had not a hope in hell of working with immunes as they were. I don't regret paying for tests....

LJ - goodluck for EC!

CD - I did some EFT tapping about 10 years ago (it helped me too), can't remember much about it now - but it worked at the time. When are you going to cycle?

Hi everyone else!

Keeping my fingers crossed for some BFPs - for Poppy and LJ now. We do need some more good news on thread! x


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - the clearblue digi ones only pick up HCG of 25 or more - could be worth trying in the morning     
But the stick should be read within the time limit - could be evaporation line as they do go a bit wonky after sitting for awhile


----------



## LJyorkshire

Di, Jo, Carnivaldiva and Justine ...many thanks for your good wishes, it really eggs me on (see what I did there?!)

Poppy...good luck on the 2ww. Sending lots of    your way

I am booked in for EC  9.30am Weds..fx my big follies don't explode before then!

LJ x


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - what an awful roller coaster for you - false hope is always the worse - not sure when your OTD is/was so can't ofer any advice, but send a  big   

Sorry no other personals, am in total state due to not seeing DH for two weeks, him behaving like **** at a time when i am going through possible redundancy as well as having to deal with I.F. Last night was so upset and lonely ended up taking diazepan to calm myself.  He is such a let down.


----------



## jo_11

L: You're such a yolker 

Hopex3: Oh bloody hell; I.m so sorry (not at all dear) H is being like this and being a complete c u next Tuesday. What IS he bringing to the party? Using that analogy, he's turning up uninvited, empty handed, then drinking all your booze, eating all your food, before sicking up behind your sofa. Seriously though, wtf? Grounds for divorce at the most severe end, but as a minimum a severe talking to and put on a performance improvement plan. [email protected] We're here for you love.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Went to GP. And asked for blood test. He said fine. So tomorrow morning I go to Watford General. I hate it in there.. 
It will take 48 hrs to get the result. Sucks.. 
Will carry on testing till AF show up..
AF is due on wed..
Still got Clear Blue digital. Will do it first thing in the morning.. 
Love to you all. 
So glad you are here.. 
Thank you for support..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - pray for a slow starter xxx

Jo = what is worse is that he has taken my upset and anger at his lack of husbandry and turned the tables and tried to blame it all on me. On the phone on Saturday he actually told me he was a 'really really great bloke'. He forgot to add he has sh88 sperm, smokes, takes drugs, mother fixated, sweats like pig in bed, unable to commit properly and basically offers me nothing. He has suggested if i lose my job that I move in with my Mum FFS.  Whereas I offer him a house (2/3 mine!) 17 years of pension and security and lots of love.  I think i should probably end it, but for some reason i still feel attached. He is now saying no to DE, so for all of this I also get to have no children ever. There doens't seem to be anything in it for me does there?

sorry to speak out - i dont really have anyone else to talk about it with as friends are verynervous about giving opinion in case we're all loved up again next week. My marrieds male friends have said that it takes some blokes a while to understand marriage is about making two, one - not keeping it two. I am very very deeply hurt though. It is affecting my health.


----------



## LJyorkshire

HopehopehopeI really think this fertility journey brings out the best and worst in our life partners. When I went through IVF 4 years ago my (then) DP was also a s**t and made me feel miserable throughout the whole process. My current DP could not have been more loving through this cycle and it has been so much easier to deal with. It took me another year after treatment to pluck up the courage to walk away for good but I am now with a man who makes me laugh every day and who respects me 100%. Don't you deserve the same? If DH can't or won't give you that then maybe forget about donor eggs and go straight to donor embryos (and see if you can get yourself a donor husband!). I am 100% grateful that my first ivf failed or that pig would still be in my life making it a misery. Hope the situation gets better for you.

LJ x


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Hope*3 - so sorry things are so tough for you at the moment. It really does sound like you'd be better off on your own pursuing your dream 

LJ - fab news on your follies. Lots of luck for EC on Weds   

Isobel - thanks for the pm & good luck wishes  

Kuki - keeping everything crossed that its good news & you don't need plan B   

Justine - thanks for all your support when you've had so much to deal with yourself  . I will keep trying to win the lottery so I can afford for us all to have surrogates. Thanks re the good wishes - I would love a couple of frosties - makes me feel a bit more secure 

Di - I had my level 1 tests done after my MMC & managed to get them done on the NHS so if you have any family history of blood clotting problems, def go & see your GP & ask for them or if you have a nice GP, they may do them for you anyway. The results do take a while to come back - 6 weeks+. Have you had your thyroid checked recently (TSH levels etc) as they can have a massive impact on fertility - have heard the optimum for ttc is a TSH of between 1-2.

CD - EFT sounds interesting. I'm with on you that one - if it makes you feel better then go for it

Little B - how did your appointment go? 

Neema - ha there's no way they'd have let me transfer all 4!  2 was brave enough for me! Are you coming streaking too? 

Jo - good luck with the cycle monitoring, can't be too long til you can start tx again 

Lindz - hope 2ww isn't driving you bonkers. Keeping everything crossed   

Hi to everyone else   x


----------



## hopehopehope

Decided Gin and tonic is best friend ..... thank you ladies. for all your support, just goes to show you never know what is around the corner and a piece of paper does not make a marriage x Will let you know what happens.


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh hee hee hee hee    I must have baby brain cos I just realised that you were same Poppy as on bubble thread - I've wished you luck for 2WW already - but have some more!


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope x 3 - big hug    You don't need DH problems on top of everything else - the silly man doesn't deserve you!    Hope you sort it out one way or another xxxxx


----------



## poppy40

thanks Kizzy   x


----------



## jo8

Hi ladies

Away for a few days and so much to catch up on. Sorry it doesn't sound like things have ben going to wel for a few of us.

Kuki - really hope those cheap tests are wrong - hold out for those blood results    

Di     sorry it doesn't look like its worked but it seems really early to bleed - are you carrying on with the meds or is thee absolutely no way?

HHH- think Jo 11 summed it up so well as did LJ - you deserve better. Have you thought about going to talk to someone - counsellor from the clinic or GP? I know I got pretty low after my last cycle at the same time work was pants and my dad was rushed into hospital - it really helped going to see someone who didn't know me from Adam, was impartial and just there to listen for me. Friends are great but I can understand why you can't say much to them but you do need someone to support you.

Poppy - great news on the lovely cargo on board    bring on the 2ww madness

LJ - fingers crossed for Wed    

Jo11 -will try to pm you tonight - hope you're all geared up for your next scan  

Neema - glad that you are feeling a bit better - is the book fact or fiction  

Justine - gosh you've faced your situation with such bravery and sound so positive. At least you don't have to go through a procedure but sorry it won't work timewise for your hunira shot - hope you can get it sorted. Will you have a follow up soon at the clinic to discuss what next?

Little b - hope the appointment went well today and you have a plan of action

Isobel - how you getting on - have you had a scan yet?Hope the travelling isn't getting to much or have you managed to get some done in Darlington?

Lindz - loosing track a bit but think you are on 2ww now  hope its going ok

I'm sure I've missed someone so   

AFM - mad busy week last week - conference in Oxford followed by course over weekend but couple of days off now. Treating myself to spa day tomorrow with friend from work who's also been thro' the IVF mill - can't wait..just to get you all drooling -www.eastthorpe.co.uk


Jo8 x


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls,

Kuki sending you lots of     for a BFP! Hope that clear blue shows a line for you tomorrow morn!! 

Hopex3 I'm with Jo and LJyork...DH is behaving like a total    ! Do you really want to make a baby with this man and be tied to him for the rest of your life Keep moving sister ...you have options that would enable you to have your baby and be independent of a man that won't come through.  Giving you a big   

Hope everyone else is doing okay with Tx, EC's and 2ww's!   

xxxA


----------



## Maisyz

Just crashed into this post and Hopex3 seen you on another bit of board before and you were very kind to me. So here's my view as a virtual friend. He sounds completely uncommitted to the process, by continuing to drink and smoke and WTF is it with taking drugs? The clinics make it clear that none of these things help with conception in anyway at all. Let's face it the bloke side of this hole hellish little journey isn't a massive contribution in the great scheme of the what we ladies go through so the least they can do is stop driking or doing anthing else daft for a while surely?  As others have said the drugs can make us a bit moody (OK a lot moody) and some are actual depressants so none of what they stick us on helps so maybe this is a slight part of it. But from what you descibe is it really a relatipnship at all? Don't want to upset you but I'd say not really and certainly doesn't sound like something kids should be dragged into (sorry but I have to be honest). What I would sya though is you shouldn't let this person hold you back if you feel comfortable with donor eggs then using donor sperm as well, why not? There are some ladies who have babies as single ladies using donors and its the best decision they've ever made, perhaps it's one you should?

Anyway that's my thoughts summed up as bin him he doesn't sound worth the aggro but that's just my view based on what you've said. Main thing is look after you because you matter.


Maisy x


----------



## neema

Poppy - Congratulation for being PUPO...i have everything crossed for you      Re:streaking i think i will just come and cheer you guys on when you streak  

LJ -   that EC went well and sending you lots of    

Isobel - Hope that those follies are growing nicely    

Lindz- hope the 2WW is going well    

Di - Hang in there babe  

Kuki - Fingers crossed for you    

Hopex3 - Oh dear....i hope you sort out the DH situation soon....your health and sanity is more important than him. Take care  

Jo_11 & Jo8 - The book is factual and it has a lot of happy endings with stories of couples in their 40's conceiving after following Dr Lewis's advice and treatment - google the book and read the synopsis.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Alexine, OMG!!!  Not long to go now     So excited for you.
To all who are PUPO, 2ww and going through treatment     
My meds have turned up.  Clinic with transfer donor and own embryos (if I get any of my own).  Hope I get a chance to freeze some.  Really nervous as it's suddenly hit me that I'm due to fly out 3 weeks tomorrow and I've not booked yet.
Anyone going to the fertility show at Olympia this Saturday?
Goodness this weather is glorious.  Wishing you all a fantastic week ahead. x


----------



## dyellowcar

Poppy40 - many congrats on being PUPO, well done on 2 super sounding embies. What are your plans for 2ww?

Alexine - Not long for you now! How excited you must be!!!

Hopex3 - Just to echo others' sentiments about your DH. He is being totally unfair to you and selfish. This is not a man who is bothered about having a child. And a child will not cement the relationship, if he is so anti it'll make him worse. Sorry doll, if this is hard but believe me having a partner with no interest in their child is heart -breaking. There are so many worse things than being a single mum, I should know, been there and got the T shirt. My DS is fantastically well rounded, and home from Uni this weekend. You can go it alone and may eventually meet a man who is kinder to you.

LJyorkshire = good luck for EC tomorrow. Hope you get some excellent eggs.

Kuki - how are you sweetie? Did you test again fresh this morning?

Jo-11 and Justine - thanks so much for info. Yes I am at CARE, I phoned them today to update my notes, the nurse agreed that I shall need more tests before proceeding as AF is showing so early.

Thanks to everyone for such kind words and support. Definitely know it's over and had a little wobble this morning, but keeping positive in the light of things. It will happen! Just not sure when.

Di XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Di and Neema - thank you for your best wishes for my Ec tomorrow. All feels a bit surreal now, no injections,no twinges..it feels like I've dreamt it all. Sure the post Ec pain will make it all seem real again tomorrwo!

Di - big   hope that whatever course you decide next works out for you (same to Neema)

It seems this journey takes us all to different extremes. Most of us on here are thrilled to get an egg or 2 but one girl on my cycle thread has massive problems as she has 60 (yes 6-0) follies on EACH ovary. Imagine..bless her!

Going to go and waste the rest of today watching tv trash and getting stuck into Jack Reacher..Mmm!

LJ x


----------



## hopehopehope

Lj - 60 follies!!!!! she must feel like a hen!

All you lovely ladies offering me support - thank you. FF has been a majoor source of comfort to me and i am truly sorry for mentioning relationship issues on a fertility site.    Let's just see what happens. I have known DH for 18 years and he is behaving THE WORST at the moment. Re him wanting to have kids, he is not bothered either way. He would have been very happy for a natural preganncy but cannot cope with the treatment. If we ever got a BFP I am sure he would be a very good Dad. But i still have to question as to whehter he makes a very good partner. His mother and father are together after 50years but dont speak at all and conveniently lived a long distance realtionship for 6 years or so whilst DH was a teenager (he went with Dad and commuted home at weekeds) so for him this situation is acceptable as his parents did it.  We have only beeen married a year, we definitely need counselling - i am already going but he is not here to come with me. Watch this space i guess.......


----------



## jo_11

Poppy: Congratulations on being PUPO; enjo! Well, ok, 'enjoy' is a bit of a stretch... How about 'don't go too mental analysing every twinge!'

LJ: Enjoy the rest of your drug free day. All the very, very best for an egg collector extraordinaire tomorrow. Look forward to seeing how you've done. As for 60, wowsers! Poor love, they probably won't let her have any transferred due to the risk of OHSS. At least I never need worry about that!

Di: Good that you're at CARE; I'm still optimistic about Fri though 

CD: so, meds are all in, fabulous! When d'you start? Are they synching the donor yet? I presume that's necessary (sorry, don't know much about the process).

Lindz: How goes the 2ww love?

Hi to Kizzy, Alexine, Justine, Neema, GIA and everyone else... Sorry, I'm on my mobile so rubbish at scrolling back; too afraid of losing my post!

AFM, I'm off for dildo cam at the Argy tomorrow; mid cycle scan. Hope it's showing a dominant follie plus E2 c.1k. 

Jo
x


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

LJ - wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow  

CD - wow that's come around quick. Looks like you'll be the next one cycling 

Di - didn't realise your DS was old enough to be at Uni - must be lovely to have him home in the hols. Hope you have some nice treats lined up to spoil yourself  . My DS in on school hols so bit of a blessing for my 2ww really as will be really busy with various treats & outings & then off to Wales at the end of next week when its my OTD - arghgh

Jo - thanks lovely  I won't have as much time to be spending on here during this 2ww which is no bad thing  Good luck with your scan tomorrow - is that the cost of it £1k?  

Neema -    you chicken 

Kuki -     

Hello & love to everyone . 

I went to the zoo today & was reading about the Gorillas and one of them had to have fertility treatment due to 'poor ovary condition' - it worked for her so there must be hope for us lot  
Did anyone see the C4 Bodyshock prog last week on the transgender couple who had a baby? They were both born women but took all the hormones to be men and then one of them stopped the hormones for a while and managed to conceive & have a baby - have to say it was v weird and was a bit peeved they could manage to do it whilst we're all struggling  xx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:    Nooo, the scan doesn't cost £1k!  I'm hoping that my E2 levels will be showing about 1,000, as they'll take bloods and you're supposed to have 1k of E2 for each ripe follie... so seeing as it's 'my' cycle rather than a stimmed one, I hope that's the case, IYSWIM.  As for the transgender couple... I saw a trailer the other night, and then had a dream that DH got pg     Bless the gorilla; was that at London Zoo?  Think we're going when DH's family are over at Easter.

Hopex3:  All the best in making your decisions as to what to do next    You know we're behind you whatever you decide (but can't help putting our two pen'eths in!!).  

xxx


----------



## poppy40

Jo_11 -    - that would have been a very expensive scan  - good luck!. We went to Bristol Zoo & weather was fab. I think it would be a lot easier if our DH's could get preg 

Jo_8 - thanks for the good wishes 

Have a lovely day everyone - the progesterone is making me sooo hungry. Keep waking up in the middle of the night starving despite still having 2 protein shakes a day. Btw - made a really yummy one with fresh mango, milk & vanilla protein   xx


----------



## justineb

LJ - Goodluck with EC, hope you get a bumper crop and recover quickly (that poor girl with 60 follies on each ovary, surely she's at risk of OHSS?)

Jo_11 - goodluck with dildo cam......and bloods

Hopex3    you have a lot of thinking to do to try to find the way through......18 years is a long time and hard to walk away from,  but he's not being nice to you now or supporting you and that is not good....

CD - not long to go now til you cycle!

Kuki & Di - hope you are both ok and slowly picking yourselves up (Di good news about tests)

Poppy - hope the night time hunger is a good sign, I didn't see bodyshock programme, but will see if I can find on iplayer......sounds amazing, does make you think about our hopes - as if they can surely we can!!

Alexine - are you getting any signs of LO's arrival?

Smashley-  what happened in the end? Been thinking of you.

Jo 8, hcg has to go back to 1 or less before I have f/up (it's being retested on Friday morning) - fingers crossed. Spa day sounds like a good idea to me. Enjoy it!! They said humira window lasts 6 months (i took last shot on 14th feb) - so that gives us til August, but I have had IL, IVIG, dexamethasone whilst pregnant so that might have had some effect as well...so we have a bit of our window left (if we don't have  to wait too long).... 

I have spent last few days looking at surrogacy as that might be the next long term step for us given my issues....I think we will try on our own again somehow, but perhaps after that if we don't get another BFP that stays - if we can afford it (and it's a very big if and involves not doing what we wanted to with our house extension we might consider trying to find a surrogate). I've been trying to find out more (especially about costs)......we are not quite sure what we will do yet....so much to think about........ one of main ones is that you are not entitled to maternity leave or pay after the birth (amazing given that if you do host surrogacy the child is biologically yours)............this would put us in a bit of a fix as at the mo my OH is doing a full time uni course and not working for next few years......we have quite a fixed budget spreading savings over his time at uni, IVF and cottage renovation/extension (which is needed to accommodate child properly) and paid maternity leave is key in this plan!!

Anyway girls Hi to everyone else especially Isobel, Neema, Lindz, JoJoPink, Gia, Little B, Hope 25, Kizzy, Canonlygetbetter  

Justine XXX


----------



## hope25

Hi All

Poppy...yes I was annoyed at that transgender couple too..it doesnt seem fair...

I havent spoken to Lister re my BFN  and not even asked for a follow up and now my week of af is over....am really numb...dont know what path to take..am considering going abroad to get more than 3 put back (if i get>than 3 that is)...but the thought of arranging flights , accomodation, packing, money exchange etc is making me more exhuasted...I think the IVF blues have hit me very badly and am coming down with all sortsof aches and pains including coughing and swollen throat glands.

I keep coming on here to hope i see a bfp from you lovely ladies....please let the BFPS roll on this thread...

take care everyone
Jo-11....i have thought of immumes...did bring it up at my previous (not this one ) failed ivf fup but the doc didnt seem interested  ..i think they think my age is a big enough factor


----------



## LJyorkshire

4 eggs ladies..sleep required!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Yesterday was negative. But went to hospital for blood test. Will come to surgery tomorrow.Will call up tomorrow to see what is the result..
I have stoped all meds.. Hoping to get AF on but still nothing.. I really don't think I am pregnant.. 
Will write again as soon as I have any news tom..
Love to you all..
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

LYorkshire, way to go girl!!!!  4 eggs is excellent.  Sleep well, you need to conserve your energy for ET and embryo nestling    
Anyone going to the Fertility World show at Olympia on Sat?


----------



## jo_11

LJ: Woo hoo, go eggies! Are you IVFing or ICSIing? Hoping there's a whole lotta love in the lab tonight whichever.

CD: I went to the Fertility show at Olympia in Nov, and the previous year so won't be going... they're definitely worth going to though; I got a free pen with a sperm inside (not a real one!) last time; It swam up and down when you tilted the pen 

Kuki: Fx for hospital bloods and a late implanter 

Hope25: If you read the books on immunes, age should NOT be a factor, it's more likely to be an immune issue. I would recommend TH1:TH2 and NK assay at the least; Lister will do these... I just hate to see you throwing more money at this when there 'might' be an underlying issue.

Justine: Will PM you later hun 








to Neema, Di, Lindz, GIA, Kizzy, Poppy, Hopex3 and everyone else.

AFM, I've been for the mid cycle scan today and all went well... I had to laugh... the Dr doing the scan was at my second clinic, so he's already seen my bits!! Told you, EVERY Dr in London has 'been there'!!!  Anyway, scan is as it should be; dominant follie 17-18mm on my right, and lining at 8.5mm. I had a draw for E2, and I'll get a call later to tell me what's going on there. Next step is to wait for LH surge (am POAS for that), and then have more bloods 4-6 days after that. And then they set my protocol, assuming they have sufficient information; yippee!!!!









Jo
x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Yay Jo...all sounding positive for a new cycle!  Thanks for your good wishes and yours too Carnivaldia.

We are having icsi with day 2 transfer...the clinic just called to say all 4 eggs  mature and are being injected. Fx we get 2-3 to fertilise   We are having up to 3 put back...

Nasty diarhorrhea for last few hours ...clinic said to call them back b4 5pm if it persists..hope not  

L x


----------



## jo_11

LJ:  Thanks love   Fx for some jigginess tonight in the lab... re the squits (sorry   ), some clinics (in fact all I've been to), put a capsule up your bum after EC to help stem any potential infections; maybe it's this?  Hope you're better soon.  x


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

LJ - congrats on your lovely eggs & good luck for some fab fertilising tonight  . The cyclogest can cause a dicky tum & nauseau and constant hunger so I'm discovering  Fx you're feeling a lot better soon xx

Justine - def too early for anything like that!! I'm certain its just the cyclogest as embies would only be 5 days old today - I need to eat all the time or feel sick . Had call from unit and unfortunately my other 2 weren't good enough to freeze. That's awful you don't get maternity leave with surrogacy - you do with adoption so presumed it would just be the same. How on earth could you manage to get time off to look after a baby practically as well as financially otherwise? Its expensive enough without having additional obstacles in the way   x

Jo_11 -    re the doc - saved you having another one 'go down there' IYKWIM . Sounds like all is going really well and blimey you may actually be able to start very soon!

Kuki - really hope you get some good news tomorrow - this whole thing is so stressful   

Hope25 - yes that transgender baby thing was pretty annoying as she/he had been on the male hormones for about 10 years & they didn't look particularly fit & healthy!  Sorry you're feeling so down & poorly - its not really surprising with what you've been through recently   x

CD - I would have loved to go to the show - are you going? Would be very interested to hear about it x

Jo8 - ohh you lucky thing going on a spa weekend - I do like a good spa 

Isobel - how is your cycle going?

Hi to everyone else   xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Panicking now as am bleeding when pass stools. Not had any progesterone just a Voltorol suppository. Quite a bit of bright red blood..waiting for clinic to call back. Anyone heard of that before?

LJ


----------



## poppy40

LJ - sounds awful    Afraid I can't offer any advice but hope clinic phone you back very soon xx


----------



## justineb

LJ - could be piles (sorry!)? Or perhaps they damaged your back passage when volteral went in? But you need to call clinic  - if there's no-one at clinic or if it carries on or get's worse or you have pain I'd recommend going to A&E incase bowel was nicked in EC. Don't panic though - it's much more likely to be from volteral. But better to be safe.

Hope it gets better soon. Take care hun.

Justine


----------



## rubyring

LJ - just wanted to say hi & so sorry, must be very scary. I hope the clinic has called you back by now? I agree if it continues / gets worse then go to A&E. Take care   


Carinval - I think I'm free on Sat, not sure about the Fertility Show. Part of me would love to go then part of me thinks maybe I shouldn't!


AFM - finally got a session booked with a counsellor, again part of me wants to get going with counselling then part of me has been massively putting it off!
Hope everyone's OK
x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Clinic called back and thinking it's a bad reaction to the Voltarol. Should calm down soon otherwise means dreaded A&E with all the Donny drunks. Not told DP yet as he's had to pop out and will have his worry head on!

Do any of you wise girls know where I could get a private blood test on a Sunday with sane day results. Really want to get a day 11 hcg on 24th April so can decide whether to cancel our long haul flight (as advised by clinic if we get BFP). Happy to travel anywhere. Am
in Bucks that weekend so London not far or could cone back up north...decisions! Just hope I make it that far.. X


----------



## justineb

Lj- hope it's Ok and calms down.

Blueberry -  had about 12 weeks of counselling last year after BFNs (it really helped me then and has helped me cope better now after MC as well). It gave me an understanding of the natural emotional processes we go through with this journey but it also gave me coping strategies and that's something that I think I'll carry forward with me.  I also felt odd about having it but it really worked for me. I had some the year before but didn't really click with counsellor - so that time it didn't help as much.  I think you have to find the right person for you - goodluck!

JustinebXXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

LJ, hope you've resolved the back passage bleeding.  You could try a private doctor re blood testing 24 April, but not sure if you'd get the results back that day.  I think there's a private walk in Dr surgery along Harley Street.
Yep off to Fertility Show on Saturday.  Meeting up with my cousin, she's 6 mobnths younger than me and had her first baby last August. 
Blueberry,  Justine's right, it's important that you have the right counsellor to get the maximum benefit.  I haven't clicked with mine, but haven't got another one.  Cancelled this week's appointment with her and re-scheduled for when I get back from next treatment.  I find my accupuncurist much more beneficial as he's quite knowledgeable about fertility problems and I can talk to him.
How you doing Poppy, Lindz, Hope25, Hopex3 & Jo-11 on ET.  Hi to anyone I've missed out.
Back playing up a bit, exhausted and two lawn mowers have let md down


----------



## jo_11

CD:  Hope you enjoy the fertility show; if it's the same one that was on in November, it was good, and there were quite a few consultants from various clinics you could corner and interrogate to your heart's content   

LJ:  Fx your bleeding's stopped now?  

Blueberry:  Glad you've got a sess booked; hope it goes well.  

x


----------



## LJyorkshire

4 out of 4 have fertilised..on cloud 9. Thank heavens for ICSI! x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
LJ, great news.. IS the bleeding stop? youare feeling okay?

Got a question for you all;
Did a test. And negative. But still no af..3 days late. Now if it is ectopic pregnancy does not get hcg levels? how do we know if it is ectopic?
Called surgery for blood result.. and they told me to call back tomorrow morning. Well it will be 72 hrs than.. I am going to call back tonight at 4.30ish.. They will get cross but I don't care.. I will try tofind out.. 

I feel like AF is not on way at all.. So not sure what could actually be?  I have stoped all meds on mondaynight hoping will bring AF on.. 

Love to you all. Mxx


----------



## justineb

LJ - that's fantastic news!

Kuki, that's all very odd. Classic signs of ectopic once you have +ve test would be hcg levels not doubling as they should, or going down then up again. The danger signs with ectopics that have developed to be quite big and may rupture tubes are should tip pain, abdominal pain, feeling faint suddenly, also bleeding that can be heavy. They often won't be able to pin point it as ectopic  straight away, especially in early stages. If they see a sac in uterus @7 weeks but no foetus that's a sign as well (that's what happened to me) - sac is called pseudo sac. You can have pregnancy of unknown location - that is not in uterus (but not in fallopian tubes either) - this is what they said I had. There's another lady on here who had a cervical ectopic - so I think sometimes the poor embies can go in wierd places and not be actually ectopic. Let us know the results of your tests.

CD - enjoy the show.

Justine XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

HI,
Just looked up Ectopic.. There is HCG in the blood so my one is not.. The urine tests are all negative.. So AF must come when its ready.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Thank you hon.. I have no idea.. Blood test should tell us more story but it was 2 days ago.. Will get the result.. 
Will wait till monday for AF to show up.. If not go and see GP again.. 
Last thing I need to lose one of my tubes.. Although no use to me with DH's sperms but don't want put my body through any ops.. it has gone throught enought drama in last 5 years.. 
Another thing when I went to see my GP on monday eveing.. He try to tell me not to try anymore IVFs.. He told me a story of 2 ofhis patients are getting divorce cos of IVf stress.. Like I don't know.. 
Of course I burst into tears. And told him I have been in dark places but did not come to him for help cos we do want to try for adoption in the future if we can not complete our family with IVF.. He gave me a funny look.. 
My dream was a big happy family.. And still trying for it.. All my friends telling me.. Just give up and have a happy little one.. Why should I give up my dream.. It is my dream.. That's what longed for all these years.. That's why I worked so hard.. 
Sorry for the rant.. 
I will have my big family some how.. I will... It might ended up an unsual one but be it.. I shall adore it and cherish it for sure..
How are you feeling? What are you doing? Still home and chilling?
Love. KUkixx


----------



## poppy40

LJ - fantastic news on your embies!   Hope you're feeling better x

Kuki - hope you get your hcg result back very soon - its horrible being in limbo. My GP said the same thing to me & I was soooo angry & upset with her especially as I'd just been through an awful MC at 12 weeks - talk about insensitive  Even worse she'd been through IVF herself and was lucky enough to have twins on the first attempt - was hoping she may have been a bit more compassionate. Its all very well for people to tell us what to do but at the end of the day its our life and I'm really hoping I can prove her wrong. Only you will know when its time to move on and try another route  

CD - your poor back. Hope you're feeling better soon. Enjoy the show on Sat.

Blueberry - good luck with the counselling   I can imagine it must be really daunting getting started x

Justine - hi hun - hope you're ok  x

Has anyone got any tips for staving off constant hunger & nausea? I can't even have a lie-in as completely starving by 7am and I am eating pretty much all day long (& being a good girl eating lots of low GI foods & loads of protein) . Its keeping me occupied during the 2ww if nothing else  xx


----------



## justineb

Kuki, I am still at home - I don't think I'll go back til after Easter (probably career suicide, but I just need the time and after all the hives and stress of not knowing what was happening and physical effects of the bleeding I feel completely knackered - I am sleeping a lot). I took big step of actually telling my boss about the loss - kind of makes it easier.

I am thinking if you have hcg in the blood - then it's coming from somewhere - and going on my experiences over last few weeks it's the blood tests that they focus on. If it's in blood and over 25 it means you are definitely pregnant - you'll have to chase the result.

They couldn't see my pregnancy at all on scan - just the pseudo sac, but they knew I was pregnant from the blood hcg tests - they only stopped close monitoring once hcg dropped by 300 over a few days and they knew pregnancy was definitely failing on it's own. They will have to keep an eye on yours if hcg is in your blood and increasing. 

The ARGC wrote to my GP saying they couldn't see foetus but could see sac - then I was referred by GP to the local hospital Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit (they were lovely and specialise in these kind of things). You could ask your GP to sort out a referral for there if hcg is going up.

Also, if it is ectopic and in tubes - there would only be a risk of loosing tube if they don't find it til much later on......so you are at early stages, which if it is ectopic means they can do something to try to stop that and protect your tubes. They try to stop this by giving methotrexate if the pregnancy is still  growing, but I avoided needing this as monitoring showed my pregnancy was failing on it's own. Methotrexate saves surgery and tube loss (but means a 3-6 months delay on any further IVF - depending on whether you have one or two doses), not ideal but better than surgery and loosing tube etc.

Keep positive hun and keep your dreams alive. But remember you will need your GP's support if you adopt even if from abroad (as you have to go through same approval process as for local adoptions, and it involves them contacting your GP and looking at your health etc - someone I know has recently adopted a gorgeous little boy from Ethopia (he was about 9 months when he came).....so I have been picking her brains...... 

Poppy - Hi - I am still thinking that this is a very good sign!!

Hi everyone else.

Love JustinebXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Just wrote to you and lost all..  So annoyed.
This one a short one..
Yes will chase the result..NHS nightmare.. In Istanbul NHS. You give in the morning and get the result at 1pm.. Why would it have to take 72 hrs I do not understand.. This is how inefficient it is..
Ethipia is one of the countries we are thinking of.. In laws goes there regularly for work.. So we think we could have some help and get one or two darlings from there if all these fail.. If I did not have Lara Sophia.. I honestly would have made my family already.. Sod the poxy treatments but feel I need to try it as life will be less complecated if we had our own now.. for all children.. Lara and the adopted ones.. 
You just take your time and relax at home.. It takes time..  Just grief for your lost.. Than only you can better.. 
Love. Mxx


----------



## Little B

hello everyone,

had my initial "let's just see what's on the menu" appointment at the Maigaard Clinic in Aarhus, Denmark on Monday. The weather had been complete crap but Monday was gorgeous and sunny, and DH was in a great mood. The owner/doctor we spoke to was very nice. We told him about what we have done in the last 12 months:

2 pregnancies with no help at all, both early m/cs
Three months of 100units of Puregon: 2 follicles @ 14 mm, then next month 1 foll @18, 1 at 19mm and 1 @ 11mm, then the third month gave us 1 @ 17 and 1 @ 18mm
FSH of 10


After hearing about my statistics he actually opted to put us on the short protocol, and said he had decent expectations for success. Woohoo!! 


Then we discussed some of the specifics, and apparently in Denmark screening blastocytes is illegal. DH and I had gone back and forth on this, weighing the risk of testing and damaging the eggs, with the risks of Down's, etc.  Well, no choice. They'll put in three, and Doc says they've never had triplets. And very few twins in the OE over 40 crowd. Fine with me, obviously, one, two... three makes my toes curl but assist nature and what do you expect.... it's the no-screening policy that has me frightened. Makes me look into my heart about my expectations and what makes a mum and... anyway, we'll take the odds and roll with it.

No for the really icky part -- paying for it. The clinic offers the option of going for one treatment (2,500 pounds), or paying for two (5,200 pounds) and basically getting the third free. The treatment is considered fulfilled after you are 7 months pregnant. as the Doc pointed out, sure you might get preggers on the first go and have wasted the prepayment you made for the second, but then you'll have a baby, so win-win.

As I posted before, DH is selling his motorcycle to pay for this, we also had to give up a trip to a swish place in Mexico for my best friend's wedding (which is today,   ) and are on rice and beans rations, but so far after 3 weeks posted online no bite on the cycle. Which means this might not happen for another month...  tick, tick, tick

Monday after the appointment we went for a really nice dinner in Aarhus. I said, honey we can't afford this! And he said, with a small but real smile on his face, we are paying 60,000 kroner to have a baby, we're already screwed, let's have a nice night.  

Aww, bless him. He has been so great lately. But he will be deciding this week if we get going in 3-4 weeks (AF is visiting currently) or if we wait til that motorcycle goes (boooo!)

So that's my update, 

Hopex3, a few months ago DH and I were at each other's throats as we work out cultural differences, my extreme loneliness and the pressure of his witch of an ex that is ruining the children he already has. Don't give up hope that things do change - people might not so much - but circumstances and people's expectations do. Maybe you will be better off without him, and when he leaves the sun will metaphorically come out and your friends will step in and fill that void, now that the beast is gone. Or maybe once you drop all of your expectations, he'll step it up. I dunno, but I wish for the best during your difficult time.

Kuki, Poppy and Lindz, good luck with the patience to keep waiting it out.

Jo_11, "dildo cam" made me laugh, hadn't heard that one. How obscene is that instrument with it's condom on top?

LJ, congrats on 4 eggs!

eeek, must go make dinner  -- good vibes to all!



Little B


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
Got the result and it is negative.. 
Now I can relax about it all. And just let AF to come..
Guess what I am going to do tonight. yes.. going to have a drink!!!!
Nice glass or two wine...
I will enjoy my summer. Have not enjoyed one for last 5 years.. I will enjoy this years.. And in sep I will do my last FET in Istanbul.. My mum gets me down so much.. No wonder this one has failed.. Was very stressful.. 
Going to do one in UK.. Not sure where we can afford but will doone in UK in Oct/Nov time.. 
Wishing you lots an lots of luck.. Please be lucky than me.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - sorry it was bfn - enjoy your wine, you deserve it


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Sorry it was a negative; enjoy your wine (I'm a tad jealous; not had a drop for four months now).  At least you have a number of future plans; that always helps I feel.

Little B:  Glad the consultation went well... judging by the £££ personally I'd go for one cycle; you may not like the clinic, and you may get pg.  That is VERY cheap btw!  How are their success stats?

LJ:  Fab news on the fab four (George, Paul, Ringo and John!).  

x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi  finally  i will start going on the pills  once my AF come  so come on AF lol

Hi kuki  i am so sorry for your BFN  and that great idea to start enjoying your summer so have a few for all of us.

Hi little B  how wonderful story you be telling us and my that so bloody cheap  it the drugs included in the price  and what it their stat pls

Hi everyone else  hope you all have great weekend 

Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

The prices I gave are NOT including drugs. There is some relief in payment for Danish citizens (my DH) once you reach a certain point of expenditure, either a reduction in prices or a cap altogether. We are checking that now.

So 2,500 is good? I am thinking (riskily, rashly, maybe) of going with one try. I just have a good feeling (hunch mixed with good test results), but I'm sure these boards are full of people that felt the same way, so I dunno.

As far as their statistics, when I said to Dr. Kirk that I was aware of the "just about 5%" success rate for someone my age, he looked puzzled and asked where I had gotten that. He told us that of course every case was individual, but if my numbers and health were telling him that I had a 5% chance, they most likely would advise against any sort of OE treatment, that they would have terrible success rates if they took on just anyone, and they would be taking money away from people while stealing their hope. I did believe him, as I was referred by my gyno and there seemed to be a mutual respect there, also because I am sure he was being straight with me. He had my paperwork in front of him. He said their numbers for someone like me were closer to 20%.


Bee


----------



## jo_11

Bee: Good to hear of the odds  At the end of the day a clinic's only as good as it's stats so it does seem genuine. 2.5k is still VERY good; all clinics quotes are without drugs. When d'you think you'll start? I'm def with you on the 'one go' thing. Part of me would think I didn't believe it would work if I was paying for 3 goes IYSWIM?

Happy Friday to everyone


----------



## LJyorkshire

Bee - glad you've found a clinic you feel want to work with you and that the price is reasonable too..really hope you get a bite at the bike so you can get going 

Kuki so sorry it's now a definite BFN but enjoy your wine. I do miss mine!

Jo - Ha Ha like the fab four! All 4 still going strong today so we are having Eenie, Meenie and Miney put back and Mo is having a weekend in the lab and will be frozen Monday if makes it to blast. So happy with how this cycle is going.

Poppy - hope the rest of the 2ww flies by 

Love to you all, Justine you do right to spend a bit more time resting, you've been through so much

LJ x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
AF is here and feeling so much lighter emotionally..
Will work on our bathroom with my bro today.. 
Let it be a sunny weekend... It is suppose to be..
Have a great friday and a superb weekend...  

Lj, that's great all 4 doing really well.. And 3 embies to transfer.. Superb.. Go go dear embies...  

Bee, 20% is great at really good price.. Go for it.. And stay positive.. I have to say after what I have gone through there is not much logic to this baby making business.. 

Becky, thank you hon.. Hope AF comes asap..  

Jo, wrote to my doc and see what he is going to say.. Asked him about some tests etc.. He always said I don't need any of them but while everythign is great why they don't implant or they implant I m/c them? You stay positive.. Nearly there  

Justine, how are you?

Carnavida, no I don't know anything about Fetility Show.. Tomorrow I am busy.. Maybe next time.. You come back and tell us all about it please..   

Kizzy, how is beautiful darling Mollie? Give her big kiss from me.. Or smell her.. 

Hello to reast of you.. 

Love to you all. Thank you for your support..

Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Glad you're feeling a bit better from your release    Hmm, not surprised your doc says no reason for additional tests; most aren't fans... seeing as you have some time before your next FET, is it worth seeing what free tests you can get, to see if that helps, e.g. thrombophilia?  I don't want to look like I'm actively promoting immunes, but I have to say, I so wish I'd got them done before I'd spent £50k on this whole process


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Went to my GP last m/c and he said I have no need for tests.. So NHS is no good.. I need to get the tests on my own.. But I wonder if I need to have doc referal for these tests.. Probaby have to.. Cos I would not mind to go and get them done privately some of them. Cos they are not that expensive.. I really don't think I have any imiune issues.. But who knows.. 
Maybe I should have a consultation with mr gorgy.. MILs said they will pay for that..Not sure how much? Is he your consultant?
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Yes of course you are with Gorgy.. But the tests are so expensive.. I suppose the consultation won't break the arm and leg. Will be interesting to see him and listen to what he says regarding our adventure of last 5 years.. 
KUkixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  There's no way you'll get an NHS referral; they refuse to acknowledge there's any such thing as immune issues.  For me, the results speak for themselves.  I used Dr Gorgy purely for my immune tests, without referral.  They take the immune bloods Mon-Wed, so if you want to go, you can have the appt with him and get the bloods at the same time.  It'll depend what tests you have; we had the whole lot that we were missing and it cost £2.5k.  Personally I don't think you need DQalpha, hidden C or karyotype (as you have a DD already) but I would suggest NK assay and TH1:TH2... should be around £800-ish (Gorgy my recommend LAD but not sure you need that; don't think so).  But I'm sure Dr G will tell you want you need!  Consultation's only £150 I think.  The thrombophilia you should be able to get at your GPs (although Gorgy will do the ones you can't get).  It's interesting that immune issues can rear their head after you've had a child, and it's quite often associated with secondary IF.  It's worth thinking about, if only to rule it out, and esp if someone else is paying!!

xxx


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ladies

I briefly popped in a month or so ago but now would like to join propely if that is ok.

My name is  Dee and starting Buserelin injections on the 28th April and the LP.

Looking forward to getting to know you.

Apologies for lack of personals will catch up on threads and names at home.

Dx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Thank you hon.. You know so much about this.. Yes I will talk to DH and see what he says.. 
MILs will pay for consultation but tests we have to pay for.. 
Weird thing is I get egzema on my arm quite badly.. I used to get a lot of colds lately nothing.. I don't know. 
I have to say one hting has changed for sure since I had Lara. It is my mental attitude.. Before Lara before txing I was happy, very very positive and outgoing lady.. Now miserable, dark and not so positive person.. Got to work on this for sure.. 
Kukixx

Oh HI Gladys07.. good luck..


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Oh bless you, but you have many reasons to be positive.  There's a little ditty that I read once which has stuck in my head...

Our minds are our gardens
Our thoughts are our seeds
We can choose to grow flowers
Or choose to grow weeds

I vote flowers!  

I'll have a look in my immunes book when I get in tonight... I believe eczema is considered auto-immune, and I'm sure I've seen something about feeling depressed too.  I'll PM you about it (rather than bore everyone on here!!).  

Gladys/Dee:  Welcome properly!  All the very, very best for your upcoming tx; we'll all be here, standing at the sidelines to cheer you on 

x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your 2ww wishes and sorry I've been awol recently and not very supportive in return, especially with so much sad news on here of late.   I'm just feeling so unmotivated at the moment and can't be bothered to do anything, including post on FF, which is so not like me at all, and am basically just going to work, eating lots, going to bed really early and putting on weight (not surprisingly!), and feel like I have lost all sense of direction.  I guess 6 BFNs in a year has taken its toll.

Kuki, Dyellowcar, LousianaLise, Neema and Hope25 – so sorry it hasn’t worked out for you this time.   

JustineB – hugs, and well done for staying so strong.  
Poppy, LJyorkshire – hope you're both surviving the 2ww better than I am!    

Love and luck to everyone else, and apologies for such meagre personals.

Lindz xxx

P.S.  Anyone got any spare PMA I can borrow?


----------



## kizzymouse

_  Nothing can stop the man with the right mental attitude from achieving his goal; nothing on earth can help the man with the wrong mental attitude. 
_*Thomas Jefferson*

Since we're doing quotes.........thought I'd add mine - and send lots of *POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE* to all who need it most!!!!!!!!!!

*







*

*







*
*







*

*  PMA  PMA  PMA  PMA  PMA      *

There you go some PMA for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Lindz:  Sorry you're feeling low; I can see how 6 BFNs in a year would do it... I had 4 last year so I can empathise a little    When's OTD?

AFM, I have an ov smiley face, yey!  So I've rung up the ARGC and I'm in next Wed for my progesterone draw... how exciting; once they have this info they'll set my protocol for tx.  And fx I should be good to go in May; birthday month, so hopefully lucky 

Hi Kizzy   

xxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Kizzymouse – loving the PMA!!!

Lindz – sorry you’re feeling so low, but one BFN can be a blow never mind 6!!! Fingers crossed for you this time.

Dee and Galdys – welcome, lovely ladies on this thread, so helpful and supportive!

LJ – congrats on your 4 super embies! Roll on Monday for your ET.

Littleb – that clinic sounds very good, might have a peep at it myself.

Poppy40 – how’s the 2ww going? Eat little and often for nausea/ hunger. Make sure is dry ish things, toast, biscuits and avoid difficult to digest things; cheese and red meat. Where in Wales are you off to?

Jo-11 – loved the ‘fanny-cam’ and that the doctor had seen your bits before at another clinic! There is a lot that can be said for that!!! 

AFM – Definitely BFN this morning with HPT from clinic. Had to do it for the ‘protocol’ though I knew what the result would be. Couldn’t help wishing though! Tonight I will enjoy a glass (or 2) of wine. I’ve booked my review and already have a lot of questions which need answering! Also booked in to see my GP re: Thyroid tests and anything else he’ll do for me. Obviously not in that way – JO!!!

Hi to everyone else

Much love to all

Di XXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, you sound quite positive.  Hope sun shines for you this weekend
Poppu & Lindz, good luck with 2ww. Lindz I have nothing but        for all you ladies. LJ sending you also     for ET
Sorry Dyellowcar for BFN    
LilB, DH sounds wonderful.  Good luck with future treatment.
Kizzy, thank you and Mollie is devine.
Have follie scan booked for 27 April.  Hope I have some growing by then.  Not over confident as on the pill for another week, but tempted not to take the last day or two.........

Hello to our newbie sisters,  Welcome.  Some of the ladies here are very knowledgeable and all are very supportive


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for sharing the PMA Kizzymouse and CD.   xxxx, and thanks for support Jo and Di, and sorry that it's a definite BFN Di   ... hope you helped yourself to your share of Kizzy's PMA.  Funnily I’ve been quite positive after all my BFNs, until the last one that is... I guess turning 44 and running out of money haven’t helped!  OTD is next Wednesday by the way, and if it’s another BFN I start taking the Estrogen tablets as soon as AF starts to prepare my lining for donor embryo transfer a couple of weeks later.  Something’s got to work... hasn’t it?!

Bet you’re glad to have a starting date at last Jo – you seem to have been playing the waiting game ever since we "met"!

Lindz xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, I'm hoping that you'll be pleasantly surprised next week when you test.  It's always good to have back up plan.  I'm hoping I might have some embies to freeze - wish I'd done that after first treatment!! 
Just have to book week off work.  I'm feeling guilty about telling my brother I need more time off.  It's only a week though.


----------



## hope25

Lindz...i am hoping for some long awaited good news on this thread...will be    for ur BFP

CD...hope your brother doesnt give you any stress re the week off...really hoping for some good news from you too

Jo-11..thanks hunny for all the immunes advice...i have been relieved in some ways that the docs dont seem to be interested in looking into my case further and shrug off immunes...but now after loosing so much £££££ in negative cycles i am wondering whether it is an issue...they seem to think that because i have gotten preg naturally once it wont be an immunes thing but as you say..secondary infertility is another enigma.....all a mystery...99% of me is drained and all given up...but that last remaining fighting 1% is saying go and try...alteast when your 60 and penniless you wont regret atleast trying...  ...does that make sense...?? oh the whole process has made me loose chunks of hair and i know have stubble on my jaw...have stopped the dhea...am thinking of trying egypt for treatment...apparently my husband spoke to a doc there and she said that they will put back as many as we want....also...it seems that all the clever ivf docs (Lister/argc) come from Egypt so I am thinking of going there to try my luck....

hope everyone is good and gearing up to give this thread some lovely babies soon...from our 40+eggs...pleassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse God


----------



## jo_11

Lindz: DE transfer,  What did I miss?? Fx for a little IUI miracle  And you're right, I do seem to have been waiting forever (it'll be six months when we hopefully start tx), but I'm so glad I found out about the immune issues, so have now got my TNFa levels in check through the humira tx. I just feel there was no chance getting pg with a baby unfriendly system. And then the waiting for ARGC which I think/hope will be worth it. I don't think we can throw any more at it than this tbh.

CD: I wouldn't worry about having more time off; what are family for, eh?

Hope25: Glad do hear you're picking yourself up again... lordy though, sounds like a good idea to stop the DHEA  And glad you're thinking of plans... it may be worth finding out why the ones you are transferring aren't sticking, or are sticking then unsticking though? It's just because, if there _is _an issue, no matter how many you transfer, they won't stick. IYSWIM? You're right though, lots of the Lister/ARGC docs are from Egypt; I think maybe Gorgy too? Btw, good on your DH for doing something (you must have been pleasantly surprised!).

xxx


----------



## jo_11

Di:  I just wanted to do you a separate post to say I'm so very sorry it was a BFN; I did have high hopes... I have to say though, that does mean AF arrived incredibly early.  So glad you're dusting yourself off already and looking at next steps though.  When's your follow-up?  Enjoy that wine tonight!


----------



## Kuki2010

DY, I am so sorry my friend. I had my glass of wine last night and felt better. I just need 2 of them tonight..

Carnavilda, I used to be on high all the time.. I had so much self confidence and gave so much PMA to everyone.. Helped everyong.. Believed I could change anything and achieve anything if I worked hard enought etc.. Used to achieve what ever put midn to it.. There was not impossible till start txing.. And that was the end of all these.. Now feeling liek battered.. Lost.. Lost time lost of all the money.. Lost all of the kids I could have.. Just feeling like Looser....

I used to be able to talk to anyoney.. Smalll big, any age, any colour, any type.. Man or Woman.. Now all is gone.. I either don't want to talk to them or don't have the confidence to talk to them.. or what to talk about.. My life has been consumed by poxy treatment.. I hardly read.. I hardly go out.. I don't make an effort with myself... I used to love putting make up on and dressing up.. I don't do any of these unless I have to.. I just don't have the desire to do it anymore.. Sad isn't..

Money is so tight.. All we do is save for tx.. So we don't do anything to have fun.. Shopping, dinners or holidays.. All gone..

I hate living with tx.. I hate living with the longing feeling of having a baby.. Like I can not enjoy anything else.. I can not enjoy my life or life any more.. I used to be in love with living.. with life.. Not anymore cos of this awful time going through treatments..

Goodness I said too much.. Well there you go.. I am sure you girls feeling the same..

I suppose it sounds like depression right?

Kukixx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Bless you Kuki    

Reading your post made so sad.   What you've expressed is exactly how I feel too... just going from one 2ww to another with the rest of my life on hold, and somehow loosing "me" along the way.  

I guess all we can do is either keep on trying and pray that one day we will get our dream, or somehow learn to accept that it's just not meant to be.  For me I'm going to carry on as long as I'm able - I've got to get lucky soon!  xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki   
Di    so sorry it was bfn


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Such a lot of sad news on here at the moment - we are in need of big  

Kuki - so sorry it was a BFN  - its so hard to pick yourself up and keep going but I don't think you realise how strong you are to keep on going . Enjoy your wine & its good you have some time away from tx to enjoy the summer xx

Lindz - so sorry you're so down Lindz  . I completely identify with what you are saying - I was very down a few months ago but somehow I do feel a bit more positive at the moment. The fact that you carry on with tx despite all the knockbacks and BFNs counts for a lot and means you are a very determined lady who so deserves to be a Mummy & you will get there. Its just completely   we have to go through all this crap on the way . I've got everything crossed for you for next week and will try & send some PMA your way    

Di - so sad to hear your BFN is definite  . I can't believe that the clinics don't offer at least the level 1 tests before we start tx as I'm sure so many things could be picked up which could be addressed in advance - its so frustrating. Good luck with your appointments & let us know how you get on    Thanks for the nausea tips - I'm craving carbs and cheese so just going with the flow & making sure I eat healthily as well as getting the protein shakes in  We're off to Pembrokeshire - my Dad's family are from down there and its a beautiful part of the world. I'm away for OTD so going to have to try & post using dodgy phone/internet signal!

Jo_11 - yay hurray for the smiley face! I have a stash of those sticks at home too  Really hope May is a very lucky month for you   When do they decide what protocol is best for you? Do they need the results of the prog test first?

Hope25 -    for whatever you decide  

CD - thanks for the    Good luck for your scan - not long to go at all now  

Kizzy - thanks for the fab PMA! 

LJ - great news on those lovely embies. Are you PUPO?  

Little B - your appointment sounds very promising & great price too! When do you hope to start?

Justine - hope you're taking it easy 

 Becky & Gladys - lovely to see you back & good luck with your tx 

AFM I'm desperate to book a holiday for a few weeks time but the outcome of my cycle depends on where we go - Center Parcs if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP ( ) or Greece if its a BFN. Its driving me crazy as the place I've got my eye on in Greece is so cheap at the moment (villa, flights & car hire for less than £200pp for a week) and I will be really peed off if it gets booked up in the meantime  . I'm tempted to book it anyway but I just won't risk flying in early preg after what happened the last time.

Hi to everyone else. Have a great weekend - weather is looking   xx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  Some time away will be just what the Dr ordered for the 2ww; hope there's some signal though so you can stay in touch with us lot.  Re protocol; yes, the Argy will wait and see the results of my progesterone bloods before putting the pieces of my cycle jigsaw together with past cycles and decide on my protocol.  It's all rather exciting at the moment!  

Kuki:  This whole thing does get you down from time-to-time, for sure    But I truly believe that good things come to good people; life has a path for us and, although there may be some potholes along the way that try to try us up, we'll all hopefully be looking back on this in the not too distant future and it'll be a dim and distant memory.  I'm so sorry you're down; make sure you top up on the vit D this weekend 

x


----------



## MaxMolly

Hello Girls,
I joined this thread a couple of weeks ago but forgive me for not being able to keep up with all your news and the the lack of personals.

I wondered if I could ask for some advice. My  fsh is now consistently above 10 and my amh is low so I don’t think the argc will be able to treat me anymore so I’m coming back to the Lister for my final cycle (which I’m happy about). 

It’s been suggested that I try the long protocol again. I’ve had a bfn on both short protocols that I’ve tried at both clinics and I got a bfp from the Lister on the long protocol but that was 2 years ago.

I can’t seem to make any decisions any more. Am I taking a huge risk in shutting down my ageing old ovaries? But, why try the same short protocol when it’s failed for me twice now?

Also, I have elevated NK killer cells which the argc discovered. However, the Lister won’t treat my immune problems based on the argc’s results and I have to pay all over again to have their immune tests. Has anyone else experienced this.

I’m so sorry for the self-indulgent questions but I just don’t know what to do for the best anymore.

Jo_11 – it seems like it’s going brilliantly at argc, fx for a successful treatment, they’re such a good clinic (as is the Lister)    

I promise to catch up so that I can be more supportive to you all.

Good luck girls – we’ll get there in the end
 

xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Maxmolly, hi. Have you tried possibly mild ivf? No down reg and works with your natural cycle.  Just a thought.


----------



## jo_11

Hi Max Molly:  I'm unsure why the Lister won't treat you based on ARGC's results, that sounds odd... they were willing to treat me based on results through Dr Gorgy, who also uses the Chicago tests.  Re the protocols, I suspect the Lister would put you on a short-ish LP, i.e. DR from day 21 for 10 days, then stims, so not a long LP IYSWIM?  Who did you see at the Lister and what does the protocol sheet say?  Btw, I thought Argy would only suggest not cycling with them if you had 4 FSHs in a row >10, or are you keen to go again asap?


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - well said hunny - I'm a prime example ( although not own eggs ) - we had given up after 7 failed tx in 4 yrs - got on rollercoaster again cos just couldn't give up so easily - failed again on 8th go - but 9th go was the one for us ( donor - I know but still we got there! ) and it took ages and a lot of heartbreak and down hearted times but if you have a dream and want it badly you won't give up until you get there - a BFP is just the beginning - there is still more worry and stress to come but it totally is all worth it in the end - if I could wave a magic wand I'd make all you ladies preggers    I so know exactly how you all feel - I know it's crap hearing it from someone who has their baby now but I just don't want you ladies to be sad and give up - stay positive and keep the faith xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

LJ - Congratulations of being PUPO,   this one is the one for you   

Poppy - Great that you are feeling very hungry......it's a good sign   fx for you     and have a lovely holiday with your family and DS

Lindz - Sending you      

Di and Kuki - Hope that you will enjoy the "break" from tx    

Kizzymouse - I'm loving the PMA messages. I am better thanks for asking.....you are so blessed to have Mollie, doesn't matter that is DE, what matters is that she is YOURS  

Good luck to all in those in their 2WW and about to start tx. Lots of baby dust to all....God knows we need it and deserve it!!.

Hi to all and have a lovely weekend


----------



## carnivaldiva

Fertility show wasn't as good or interesting as I thought it would be.

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good weekend


----------



## jo8

Kuki  - so sorry it didn't work this time - reading your post so know how you feel - its horrible this IF cr*p and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy    

Di - really sorry that it was a BFN after all. Hope the follow up isn't too far away. I managed to persuade my GP to do a range of basic bloods last year after my negative with CREATE - not anywhere full immunes but think would indicate if further tests needed so hope yours is understanding too    

Kizzy - really helps to have you pop by with your words of wisdom and encouragement that we can all get there one day whatever the route

Lindz - you're not alone in how you feel - here's some virtual  

Poppy - hang on in there on your 2ww - are you testing this week    

LJ - think I've missed something - have you had t/x? If so hope its gone well   

CD - where are you going for your next go? Have you decided not to do the mild anymore?

Jo - parcel should be arriving soon

AFM - done some gardening this morning so think that lets me off the gym tonight    Got loads of work to catch up as been away on conferences and courses over last couple of weeks so better get started

Jo8x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies sorry not posted for ages I still feel lost and can't seem to shake myself out of it, lost my way again, I have tried to catch up with all the posts but so many since I last looked, so many sad posts, so hard for everyone this IF , 

So sorry Justine for your sad loss,    

Di, Kuki, Hope 25, Louisiana and Neema   so sorry

Lindz and Poppy good luck for your 2ww             

Hi Jo, hopex3, Kizzy, carnival, sezy,lulu and any one i have missed,

hope you all been enjoying the sunshine, stay positive and never give up hope, our dreams will come true, love Sarah xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Sarah and everyone else. 

Can i just ask a question?  I have always used clearblue digital OTD and got a postiive at the right time. Since my last ivf i have used loads of oee sticks and havent managed to get a positive. Have i stopped ovilulatimng? My cycle is longer (30 days last time) but i have tested between days 11 and 20  and still nothing . Las tivf was the first time using gonal F - can it effect LH Am obviously concerned that i have stopped ovualting and menopuase is loooming  What with that and finding out i have hidden chlamydia in menstrual blood - not good news.
On positive front DH is here and tyhings seem better. I have asked him to go fo counselling and he wont. But i think i have given him a bit of a shock. Have told him about the hidden C and need for  amonth of anti biotics and he hasnt immediately said no which is good news. 
Got my redundancy form in on Friday - will know by 4th May   


Has anyone heard from isobel67 - isn't she cycling again at Lister now??

Kuki - am so with you on the downer - the weather is helping to get me out of it though.

Jo11 - not long to go now !! Yip Yip - you must be feelnig excited about being able to move on after all this time xxx


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: Gonal-F is pure FSH so shouldn't affect LH. The other drugs (Cetrotide, Burselin, etc) affect LH but it should only be temporary, during cycle. Re the ov kits, try testing around 2pm; this is when the LH surge should be the highest. Not heard from Isobel for a little while now.

Sarahessex: Good to see you back 

Neema: Hope all's ok with you.

Lindz/Poppy: Sending some sticly vibes to you both.

Girls, I'm not sure what to say about the PMA. I just hope you all feel better about things soon. I keep going as (a) I think we're in with a chance, (b) I don't feel old, and (c) we had DE as a back-up plan. And any further ahead than that,I just can't/won't think about!

Have a good week everyone.

Jo
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopex3, have you spoken to your clinic about your concerns?  Poss stress not helping either.
Jo11, back up plan is always good to have.  If things don't work out this year, I'm seriously thinking about living overseas.
AFM, start meds next week.  Never taken Menopur before.  Have found a clinic much closer to me than London that can do antral follicle count and measure thickness of womb lining.  Only problem is that ideally it should be done 29th April and that's a bank hol, so going to have it done 28th April,
I'm dog sitting this week.  Last time I had her it was a weekend.  I've had to bring her into work with me today, so hope that works out, as she'll have to come in all this week. Thank God it's a 4 day week.
Hope Isabel is ok.  Let's hope it's a better week for us all.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies

Thanks to all who asked after me...I had ET on Friday (day 2 post EC) and had 3 4 cell embies put back and waiting to hear if the 4th one good enough to freeze this morning. Have been feeling great but this morning am feeling more wobbly. I snoozed in the sun yesterday and managed together sunburn (slight) on my forehead. Am panicking that increased histamine in my system may stop implantation. I didn't get too hot or sweat so don't think I overheated the embies. I'm such a fool

Kuki your post made me cry. Have you thought about counselling to try and recapture the essence of you. At least you're aware of your potential which must be a good start. 

Love to everyone else...no sun for me today


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy - sorry I d on't know your history. Did you have a bad experience with flying? If we get a BFP then we are cancelling our long haul flight to Vegas for BF wedding on my clinics advice. I can tell my BF thinks I'm being overcautious and keeps talking about all the women who fly to New York for treatment so who fly during 2ww. Momito surely this applies to you? Any idea of the risks? We are having a very early blood test on Easter Sunday (dY 11) as we're due to fly next day.

Another worry I don't need...was due o be testing last week but stimms got delayed

LJ x


----------



## kizzymouse

Girls - stay positive and believe in your dream  

I have to take MJ for her first immunisation jab today - eeek! I'm scared 

On a lovelier note I got a beautiful pic of her smiling this morning  
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P180411_0836_01.jpg


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Lj, can not get counciling. Cos it will be used agaist me later if we go for adoption. So that's not option. Could do privately of course.. 
I think having time off from Txing will help a little.. Now all my energy going to our bathroom.. 

Kizzy, where is the smily face.. Come on lets see it.. Going to cheer us up for sure.. She is a beauty.. I was too scared thatn Lara cos she had no idea.. But dont worry it is all over in few seconds.. But funny enough when we went to second and third ones Lara recognised the nurse and start googling no no no.. I remember that.. 

Love to you all.. Have a great week every one.. 

Mxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - click on the link in previous post to see smiling Mollie    Hope you are doing okay


----------



## justineb

Morning ladies - hope it will be a better week for all of us (with some goodnews from ladies on 2WW) and  with bank holidays coming up and a bit of a break and home time over the long weekend   

MaxMolly welcome!

CD - goodluck with scan. I get on well with Menopur (one of the few that I am not allergic to!) - it's just a bit complex diluting the powder and mixing it all up to get the shot- what dose will you be on? I was on 300 (4 vials each shot). Backup plan of living abroad sounds cool - will it be Jamaica? I had a PM from Isobel (she helped me a lot with my PMA and send me loads of helpful info) - she's OK -  been recovering from her BFN.

Kizzy - lovely pic -    she's grown so much! Goodluck for jab.....

Hopex3 - I suspect stress is affecting ovulation, dealing with IVF, redundancy and problems with partner is huge stress on 3 fronts! It's good to hear that things are a bit better at home....  C might  cause immune response by the way, so worth considering.... Are you applying for redundancy?  

Kuki- hope you feel better hun  , and that the bathroom is a good distraction. I don't think couselling is held against you re. adoption - I think today it's seen as you doing something about a problem rather than letting it fester!

Di & Neema, hope you are both holding up......  

LJ & Poppy - goodluck in last stages of 2WW- am thinking of you both! Stay strong and stay away from evil pee sticks. LJ a bit of sunburn probably won't affect things too much....   

Lindz- goodluck for OTD. Have everything crossed for you hun......   

I got my hcg result from test on Friday -  hcg is finally down to 1 (non pregnant levels) - so our follow-up is booked at ARGC for 26th April  , hopefully we will find out whether with APLS and immunes they think we are kidding ourselves or whether they think it's possible and also talk about other backup plans and where we go from here. I really need a plan so that helps a lot.  Love to all...... 

Justine x


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
Oh yes.. I saw it.. True bliss!!! Beautiful!! How was the jab? Was she okay? 
Today longing for baby is in the back ground. Trying to achieve a few more tiles in the bathroom. 
Me and my bro are doing it. And got to say we are so crap at it.. Very slow progress.. A bit like txing.. hahahhahaha
Love. Mxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi all so back from cyprus and alot to think about. Also quite a bit of research i need to do over the next few days before we make any decisions

Have quickly scanned the forum activity but must admit just breif. Wanted to send big    out to Kuki so sorry you are suffering. you will get to that brighter lady soon promise.  And as well big     to all those others dissapointed whilst i was away. 

Hellos to everyone though and will post expanded comments later this week!


----------



## kizzymouse

kuki - aww thanks - Mollie did scream but only when jabbed! - seems to be ok had some calpol and some milk - will keep an eye on her


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Bathroom tiles coming along.. Bloody hell it is such a hard work.. I'll stick to figures I think.. 

Kizzy, how is Mollie today?

How are you all?

Such a beautiful day out there.. But stuck inside today.. 

Love to you all.. Mxxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

I'm sneaking on whilst kids next door are helping DS build lego 

Kuki - you poor thing doing your bathroom when the weather is so lovely

Kizzy - gorgeous pic of Mollie & love her cute cardie. Hope she's feeling ok after her jabs bless her x

Lulu-belle - hope you had a great trip to Cyprus and got some r&r in too. Hear that Serum in Athens is really good too. Let us know how you got on.

Justine - hope physically things have settled down a bit for you  Good you have an ARGC appt soon - hope it all goes well  

LJ - hope those embies are snuggling in tight   Personally I wouldn't risk flying in early preg after what happened to me after my last BFP - I was 12 weeks gone & in my maternity clothes with a bump and had suffered months of MS and found out my little one hadn't made it & ended up in hospital in excruciating pain so I would hate that to happen if I was in another country. On a happier note there is 25% off Kurt Geiger at the mo  http://www.kurtgeiger.com/grazia_1

CD - woo hoo for starting next week - keeping everything crossed for you  

Jo - thanks for the PMA  Just hope we don't run out of cash before the PMA all goes 

Hopex3 - the IVF drugs can really mess with our cycles. I read somewhere its a good idea to test for LH surge in the morning and pm which is what I did for my natural FETs and on one of them I got a neg in the morning and a smiley face in the afternoon. I buy cheapie somes from amazon to save a bit of dosh & once I start getting the 2 lines switch to the expensive smiley ones 

Sarah - we've missed you  Thanks for the good luck wishes & hope you're feeling brighter soon  xx

Jo8 - thanks for the . OTD is Sunday but think I will have to do a test by at least Saturday as impatient to book my holiday and both options are selling out  Hope you enjoyed your spa weekend

Neema - thanks hunny! I have been googling progesterone like mad & the side effects are nausea and increased appetite - I've put on about 3lbs in a week though & struggling to fit into my summer clothes 

MaxMolly - welcome to the thread. I've always wondered why ARGC don't treat with FSH over 10 - is that to do with affect on their success rates or another reason do you know? They def wouldn't have me! Good luck with your tx 

Lindz - keeping everything crossed for you    

Jo - how's the monitoring going - any more news? 

Isobel - how are you doing?  

AFM - still eating like a horse (or several in fact) but its def down to the progesterone - weird as I've had it twice before and don't remember having an insatiable appetite. Really need to buy some baggy tops before someone asks me if I'm preg  Tricky to hide in full length leggings in this weather 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  I wouldn't worry, as 'technically' you're eating for 3 at the moment 

Hope25:  I tried to PM you back but your inbox is full.

Kuki:  Glad the bathroom's coming on but such a shame to miss this gorgeous weather!  Hope you're giving yourself lots of breaks to soak up the vit D 

Hopex3:  Same as Poppy, my last LH surge was in the afternoon... this was last Fri... nothing in the morning but surge at 3pm.  Fx for your redundancy (or rather not redundancy) news.

Lindz:  When's OTD for you hun; soon no??  Tomorrow??!!

Lulu:  Looking forward to the Cyprus update... Also, d'you reckon the meet-up should happen soon??  

LJ:  Did you find anywhere for bloods on Easter Sunday in the end?

Justine:  So pleased you have an appt sorted at the Argy v soon; just a week away.  I hope you have loads of Qs for them... don't leave before you get them ALL answered!

AFM, monitoring cycle going well (touch wood), and I have my final blood test tomorrow to measure my prog levels.  Hopefully then, once they have all my info from this cycle, they'll set me a protocol and decide when I can go.  Yippee!!

Jo8:  Package arrived; thank you so, so much sweetie.  Yep, hopefully lucky Merional   

Kizzy:  Mollie is just gorgeous; such a cutie!  

Hi to Neema, CD, Sarah, and everyone else.

Jo
xxx


----------



## Gladys07

Dear All,

Just been trying to catch up on everyone's post but please forgive if I have missed off anyone or anything important.
*
Positive Love and stuff* -        

Firstly on the positive vibe, whilst this is my first IVF journey we have been trying for 8 years with a few appts, lap etc on the way, Jan 2010 I turned 40 and am normally very down in Jan as another year older and still no babies, but I decided to have a party dance on the table and celebrate and not talk about conceiving for a year . I could look at it as a year wasted especially as my AMH has dropped but I can't change the clock back and I think I needed it.

We will all have down days and I think they are necessary to pull yourself back up, just don't stay down. If you find you can't pull yourself back up try and find someone you can talk to even seek out a private counsellor if necessary.

Diet and Exercise - I see a natural health practioneer and amongst other things I found out last year I suffer terribly with Candida (intestinal type) and when I have bad Candida bouts I can get very down but now I recognise it and can get rid of it. Last week just started bawling at my desk for no reason and had to walk out around the block . The drugs we are all put through on this journey can have a great effect on our digestion system and a change in the diet could give you a boost.

I know everyone harps on about exercise but it is a great adrenalin booster and can make you feel great. If you aren't in the mood to see anyone a country walk or I find a bike ride down a hill. The bike ride makes me feel 14 again out meeting boys 

Positive stories - My cousin at 28 was told she would never be able to have babies and when she moved to the Isle of Barra (population of 2000) for her husband's work (Marine Engineer) she fell pregnant after been living there a year. The doc said he happens a lot as the clean air and less stressful lifestyle. 
My Dad remarried 4 years ago, his wife was married before for 15 years, then 43 no children and was told it wasn't possible and then a year after they were married they have a baby!

Other things I do - I have downloaded the Secret daily teachings to my phone, bit cheesy I know but gives me a focus. I have cards by native American teachings with a book and when I need help I shuffle and ask them and pick one card. Obviously a hippy at heart.

Oh and I also have ..... a Ganesh that we bought from India, fertility statue, Buhhdas, Crystals a fertility doll underneath the mattress..LOL... Basicaly if you told me that stikcing marmite on my eyelids at 6pm might work I would giveit a go.

You just have to find what works for you.... and DO NOT FORGET TO LOVE YOURSELF

Positive quote - Life can sometimes be a shipwreck but we must not forget to sing in the lifeboats. ~Voltaire

WOW sorry for the war and peace.. &#8230;..

Kuki - Hope bathroom is looking good!
Jo 11 - May will be quite a month for you !
Lindz- Sticky vibes for your OTD
Di - Sorry to hear about your BFN, Hope you enjoyed that lovely wine.
CD - Hope brother doesn't give you stick about time off.
KIzzy - lovely cute pic

Kizzymouse, Hope 25, Neema, Maxmolly, Jo9, Sarah, LJyork, Justine B and anyone I have forgotten.xx

AFM - I also think all these extra supps I am taking are making me feel a bit frisky as went to White Hart Lane last week to see Spurs, sat in the 2nd row and the subs kept warming up in front of me and bending down and doing all sorts and I found myself totally distracted!! Ever since I have found my mdn wandering And have been looking at men from 18 + in a weird way ..... thank god I am off the wine!

Lot of love to you all

Deexx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dee, loved your positive!!! Stay that way please!!!
Good luck hon! Kukixx


----------



## Little B

hey Dee,

what a wonderful, positive message. 

I got the greenlight from the DH today to go ahead and get started, so I'm hoping for a May 6th appointment for first ultrasound and to get the drugs. I spent the day skipping around in joy, then get online to google birth defects, gestational diabetes and anything else to scare myself.

So happy and scared and excited, that's normal, right?


Bee


----------



## Kuki2010

All normal LittleB.. Stay positive.. Stay happy.. Good luck.. KUkixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - how did it go? have you tested yet?    

Mollie is fine after jabs on Mon - been to baby massage class today


----------



## carnivaldiva

Dee, typed a long response to your posting via phone last night and lost it!!!  Anyway, I loved what you said and agreed with you wholeheartedly.  It's important to be fit mentally as well as physically for this ardous journey towards parenthoold.  I'm having counselling, listen DVDs and even been on an EFT workshop.
Kizzy, hope baby massage was good.I've been looking on line for local pregnancy yoga classes.  Can't wait until I can go to one!!!
PMA     to all on 2ww - Poppy, LJ & Lindz
Kuki, you seem to be bearing up well.  You'll get there lady, as we all will.
AFM, actually told my brother that I was going off to Cyprus.  He seemed ok about it.  Told him to take next week off work, so he's really happy to  have time off.  Start meds Monday.  This Friday was supposed to be last day on pill, but I think I'll take tomorrow's and then no more.  Scan booked for next Thursday.  Have now bookd flight, so I guess systems go.
Actually feel a little sick with nerves.  I've been walking in the woods and along the canal with a dog that I'm looking after at the moment, but will start back at gym once I've dropped her off tomorrow..  Just need to up water intake and cut back on the decaf coffee and switch to mint tea.  Green tea makes me feel sick, so I can't drink it.  Might go back to hot water and lemon juice from the weekend.
Hope all you lovely ladies are enjoying the weather.
Take care x    to all


----------



## hope25

Hello all

Sorry I have been away for a while...

dee...thanks for the positive stories
jo-11..thanks for letting me know my inbox is full hun...will sort it out now...are you cycling next month,,,so excited for you..  

CD...where are you thinking of moving to?..i know the uk can get stressfull...maybe we all need to move to get that bfp like in dees positive story. When are you flying to cyprus?

I am ttc naturally this month    ...laughing at myself...have been ttc for the last 50 bfns...so what will make this cycle different...well..miracles do happen...just need one my way  

I just feel a bit soppy...have been reading through everyones posts and can really feel the love on this thread among us...and just wanted to say I love you all  ....especially kizzy who despite having her bundle of joy is still loyal to us and comes in to see how we all are...thats friendship   


I have booked my flights to Alexandria where my husbands family lives....will be getting a cycle onf ivf/icsi while im there...it only costs £500-£700 ..yes really...its ludicrious how expensive it is here. I will be flying on royal wedding day and I'll be gone for a month but will try to keep in touch via if i have internet there.

I got a faint bfp this ivf again which turned to bfn the next day...i have got my GP to refer me to a recurrent miscarriage nhs clinic..but hope the clinic doesnt refuse me based on age.

Lots of Bank hols coming our way and hope they will take some stress of us all.

luv u all (sorry..my soppy mood is still going strong)
hope25
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope25        for your trip/holiday/treatment.  Gosh £500/700 is very reasonable.  I sometimes think IVF is a licence to print money.  It's amazing how the prices differ from country to country, let alone within various clinics.
I hope you have a fantastic break away from here.  Maybe a change of scenery is what you need for the magic to happen!!!   
I'm toying with the idea of living in the Eastern Caribbean.  That's where my parents are from and my mother went back about 17 years ago.  Child or no child I think that's where I'll end up.  Keep telling my brother to get use to working without me, because I've really had enough of this business and it seems to be getting harder each month.  It's time that we re-think what we're going to do.
Sending you      for your magic to take place.


----------



## ~Lindz~

BFN #7 so it's the end of the road for me and my old eggs.


----------



## Lulu-belle

lindz - we are all here for you


----------



## jo_11

Lindz


----------



## BECKY7

Hi lindz     
Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Hope that you are enjoying the glorious weather. I am typing this message using my laptop sitted out in the garden.

Poppy - I am glad that you are having a lovely time away with family....i was ravenous on my 2WW i ate so much that i still have a big tummy, which is not good as i can't cover it up well anymore....no more coats or cardis. Keep eating for two or three as this is it hun      

Jo_11- I am fine thanks hun and glad to see that all is going as planned for you....fingers crossed for you and hope that you have a BFP on your next tx.

Hope25- So good to see you sounding positive....you think trying ttc naturally is funny, wait until hear how we are ttc   . Goodluck and   

Big    to Di, kuki, hopex3, Justine and goodluck to Gladys, Becky, Jo8 on your forthcoming tx and hi to evryone else.

Lindz - I am so sorry hun...but don't give up totally. Do take sometime out and re-consider your options after you feel better        

AFM- As i mentioned after we got the BFN after our last IVF/ICSI tx, that we will try going down theSelf AI via DS. We found a donor and yesterday we had our first donation and i did the self-insemination myself.....eeeeeekkkkkk   . The whole process of looking for a donor, making sure that they are clean (have uptodate STD test certificates) and meeting the donor is rather daunting to say the least!!. 
DH is obviously supporting the me but he is not thrilled to bits about it....i don't blame him. This is definitely not the path that we wanted to go on when we started ttc. Our fertility doc put me on 50mg of clomid just to make sure i ovulate (and get a few eggies) and i got the LH surge on Monday. All this is new to me, using OPK, BBT and checking for fertile CM as i have never had to use this method of fertility tracking before!!. Anyway i know that it is a long shot and probably won't work but it gives me peace of mind knowing that we are ttc albeit in an unconventional and totally whacky way  . 
I hope that you lovelies will let me stay on this thread....i know i should join perhaps the clomid thread but i feel that i have bonded with you guys already and i would love to keep in touch with you as we continue our journey to TTC 40+ together.


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - so sorry hunny - but I know you have your back up plan and I'm convinced it will work for you      

Hope25 - awww!! thank you hunny    I couldn't leave you all - I want happy endings for everyone     xxxxxxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Neema I'm in awe of you. I kinda toyed with the idea of self insemination when I had my known donor. We (actually I) decided on using clinic for IVF, but I never used him in the end because our platonic relationship was taking a path that I wasn't comfortable with, but I might think about unknown DS again and maybe try myself.
Good luck Neema and it sounds like you have a wonderful supportive husband.
Lindz, I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time     .  It all seems very unfair.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Neema just to say dont even consider leaving us!  Many of the women on this thread started on one path and have gone onto another sure me being one of them but that doesnt diminish or change the dynamics, intimacy and closeness of our group - none of us can say for sure whether our paths will change in the same way-  it is still the same journey being taken ultimately.


----------



## Kuki2010

Neema, why do you think to leave us.. Stay with us.. We shall go throught it together and have our darlings into our arms..  

Linz, I am so very hunny.. But one chapter closes and you will be a lucky one on the next.. For sure..   

Hope25, well it is a great price.. Let it be a lucky one.. After come and tell us all about it.. We don't mind to go there either.. Will be a great hols and treatment.. Wishing you lots and lots of luck..   

Love and luck to you all. Kukixxx


----------



## neema

Di- Thanks hun....to be honest, never in a million years did i envisage going down the self AI route...using DS. Using an unknown donor sits better with me, i think people find it it a rather uncomfortable topic to discuss but my journey to conceive has made me resilient. I am also very blessed to have such a supportive DH. If you chose to go down the AI route, pls PM me if you want to know the website we used to get a donor, you pay a small monthly fee (which we will now unsubscribe as we found our donor plus a backup) for membership but donations are free.xx

Lulu-belle - Glad that you had a wonderful holiday and i   that your next treatment works for you  and thanks so much for your support, you are so right....the ultimate goal is to conceive and carry a baby to term.....whether it is DE, DS, Surrogacy. 

LJ -  Sorry i left you out....i feel totally spaced out after this utterly new experience. Good luck on your 2WW   

Kuki - I don't want to leave at all....we will all get the BFP's that we so desire


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies, gorgeous weather we’re having, certainly helps with the PMA.

Lindz – so sorry hun, take some time and look after yourself.    

Neema – how can you think of leaving us!!! This thread is so positive, even when things aren’t going the way we want it to. But it would be great for you to stay. Interesting what you put about DS, fingers crossed for you.

Poppy40 – I like the sneaky post while DS is playing with lego. How are things going with you?

Jo-11 – how were the results from your blood test? Your TX is getting closer now!

Hope25 – lovely to see you again and very good price for your IVF.

Kuki –you sound a lot more positive now. I’m sure like me you have good days and then a wobble or 2. 

CD – not long now before you can start!

Kizzy – Mollie is beautiful, and yet another first time marker passed. Pleased her jab wasn’t too bad.

LittleB – you sound so upbeat. Dh sound like he is being super supportive!

LJYorkshire – how is the 2WW going?

Sarahessex – hi lady, how are you? Any more plans for DE? Last time you posted you were sorting out your passport.

Hello to Gladys, Hopex3, Jo-8, Justineb, lullubelle, maxmolly and anyone else I’ve missed.

AFM – keeping really positive, or as much as I can. I’ve finally got around to telling the few people who knew about this TX about BFN. That’s when it is the worse. It’s hard to tell others cos they really don’t know what IVF entails.  DH is being lovely still and talking about getting on with next TX. Not got our review til end of May tho. I am going to ask GP about tests. Any ideas which ones I can request from GP? He is very supportive and will pay for just about anything except TX.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Gorgeous ladies,

Hope 25 - Wow that really is a price difference,  Hope the trip goes well and you take time to relax. Keep in touch if you can. 

Lindz - Sending you huge hugs     

Neema - Good luck on your new journey adn don't leave us 

Hello to CD, Kuki, Lulabelle, Kizzymouse, Hope 25, Neema, Maxmolly, Jo9, Sarah, LJyork, Justine B, Poppy and anyone I may have forgotten.

Deexx


----------



## hopehopehope

HI everyone! 

Lindz - am so sorry darling, hope you are having some sitting in the sun and drinking some wine time this week xx

Hop25 - that is a great idea - i hope you have a fab break  xxx

Dyeyellowcar -  it will get easier, i'm now 2 months after treatment and feeling better and more in control. 

Neema - i know a lady who had 7 lots of donor iui, then tried naturally twice and ........bing bang baby!! Good luck honey x

Little B - wishing you all the best for this next cycle xx

Lulu-belle - what did you go to cyprus for? i was thinking of going to dogus??

poppy - good luck xx

Kuki - hope the bathroom is going well = don't relish doing tiling when it is this hot!

Gladys07 - welcome back!

Jo11 - pleased this cycle seems to be going well for you - I am still debating as to whether to have more immunes - have had all basic thrombolphilia tests on NHS and just found hidden C (via Serum) - they seem to think that is what might be casuing implantation failure. 

kizzy and mollie   

Carnivaldive - i know where i would coose to live, kids or not!!

Hello to LJ,  Isobel 67,  maxmolly,  saraessex and Justineb  xxx


Thanks for all your support over the DH issue, he is here with me now and things are a bit better though we haven't discussed treatment, we have tried naturally this month, owing mainly to the fact that i didnt ovulate until day TWENTY! not sure what all that is about after at several years of ovulating on day 12, my last 3 natural cycles have been much later. Have been to the gp to get new FSH/E2/TSH etc done - maybe the DHEA has brought my E2 down and rasied my FSH - we'll see....  so as of yesterday am on a natural 2ww.  Meanwhile am waiting for anti-biotics for me and DH for 25 days  - am not that happy about taking all those drugs for something which UK clinics seem to dismiss - but am always hopeful .


----------



## neema

Thanks ladies...i really appreciate your concern...i will stay with you on this thread....lots of     you allxx

Omg, I'm really not with it today, sorry CD- i called you Di


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

Big hugs  to Lindz    - so sorry - but hope the next steps take you nearer

Neema, congratulations on getting that far - I think it's very brave  - and it's fab your DH is so supportive.
Do stay with us (I'm not sure what our next steps will be either, but I plan to stick around whereever our journey takes us as feel I have bonded with these lovely ladies)....

Hope25 - that's an amazing bargain and great that you have family ties there. Really hope it works this time and you maybe get to enjoy a bit of holiday time as well....

Di - see if you GP can run TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone), free T4 but also thyroid autoantibodies, also blood tests for coeliac disease, also various autoimmune screens (antinuclear antibodies, lupus screens - see if they will do anticardiolipin etc), also anything else re. thrombophilia - re clotting problems - I'd go for full blood count & ferritin as well

Bee - great news about treatment

Gladys - welcome!

Poppy- Good luck for OTD. Fingers crossed for you hun! Hope you are having an amazing holiday in this lovely sun.

HopeX3 - glad everything is better at home, goodluck with antibios......after Gia's article on antibios- it might really help!!

Kuki - glad you are feeling a bit better

Love to everyone else...

I am enjoying the sunshine and just trying to savour my last few days off and counting down to f/up at ARGC next week....I have started thinking about testing for surge and getting back to baby making business.....

JustinebXXX


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - I'm so so sorry  Take care of yourself & DH. Lots of love xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Linz -so sorry you're having to go through tis heartbreak again. I hope you come up with a plan you are comfortable with

Neema - good for you getting AI sorted so soon. You seem a very determined lady and I'm sure your dream baby will arrive for you one day soon

Jo - amazingly found a clinic in London that will test me Easter Sunday. A doctor will call me in the afternoon (from her home!) to give me the result. OMG 4 more sleeps!

Poppy - so sorry to hear about your m/c . Hope you are doing ok on your 2ww. I don't have many symptoms but trying not to read too much into it. I saw a link that said implantation normally starts between days 6 and 8 and is done by day 10...so wish I had a window to my "living-womb" where the embies are hopefully snuggling into the sofa (now that would be an interesting Zita CD!)

Justine - good luck fir your appointment. How are you feeling

Kuki you are so upbeat it's great! Good luck with the DIY

Hopehopehopei good luck with the baby dNcing..think I've forgotten what it's like!

Hope25 enjoy your trip hope you come back with a very special keepsake..or 2?!

Night to everyone sorry can't keep up with you all!

L x


----------



## MistyLake

Hi, 


I am hoping that you IVF wize women may be able to help me here......I am trying to decide if I should have a cycle of IVF with my own eggs before I finally go on to DE. I have an AMH of 0.07 and have just miscarried at 9/40. I know that my FSH was 18 in Sept 2008, just before I conceived my son. Do you know which clinics are prepared to accept such poor results, and will not refuse me treatment out right? Oh, and I am also single, but I have a friend who is the semen donor....


I look forward to hearing your advice.


ML


----------



## LJyorkshire

PS Di - sorry I missed you out. Where is your review in May? All the very best thar next time us YOUR time x


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

On my phone so apologies if I miss anyone.

Mistylake: The Lister will take you with those stats. If it were me, I'd def try OE again due to the recent pg (so sorry about the mc). But hopefully your body is wanting that HCG fix again soon.

Justine: So glad you've got your follow-up next week. It must be hard trying to think of next steps as there are so many variables before you get some answers.

LJ: Well done on hunting down a Dr who will test Sunday. All the very best.

Poppy: Hope the 2ww isn't driving you potty. I'm dying to know if I need to put a 'Poppy streaking' date in my diary.

Lindz: So sorry hun; when is the DE cycle, are you doing this back-to-back?

Lulu: Looking forward to your Cyprus update.

CD: Have you started stims yet; I know you said the drugs were in but can't remember when you're starting.

Neema: Wow, AI DIY; I've not heard that one before. You must have a VERY strong DH; I think it takes a proper man to accept that route.. I guess he draws the line at having it put straight in fresh! Sorry, only joking 

Sarah: Hope you're ok hun.

Alexine: How's things coming along? You must be very nearly ready to pop now!

Kizzy: I second what Hope2d said; it's good to have you around.

Hope25: I saved the PM response I was going to send re immunes, so I'll send when I get home later.

Kuki: Hope the bathroom's coming along well. Did you still want me to look up the info on eczema/depression? Sorry, I forgot last week.

Hopex3: I'm glad there are peace talks between you and DH; I hope you continue to make progress. Re Hidden C, many ladies who have this also have high cytokines; have you thought about the TH1:TH2 test when you've done your antibiotics?

B: Hi 

And I think that's it but big apologies if I've missed anyone.

AFM, I had my prog draw yesterday but annoyingly missed the call from the clinic so they left a message saying that bloods confirmed ov but that Mr T wants to ask me a couple of Qs. No idea what those might be. They said to ring a nurse today but I'm going to go in and talk to someone... Hopefully I'll find out today when I can cycle. About bloody time!

Jo
x


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd get in an early one as got to get packing for Wales later.

Jo - hope you get everything sorted today - I'm very excited you're finally getting started never mind you! 

Lindz -   are you going straight to donor cycle?

MistyLake - so sorry about your mc  I'm with Jo, its def worth another go with your OE. My FSH is 16 and I responded better than anyone was expecting on my last cycle.

LJ - keeping everything crossed for you on Sunday. Great you've found a place you can get your hcg done so quickly  

Justine - thanks hun. Will reply to your PM a bit later  Ironically its about 7 degrees cooler in West Wales by the look of it but as its usually peeing it down, some dry & warmish weather will be a nice change! Lots of luck with your appt next week  

Neema - wow you didn't hang about  Lots of luck for this 2ww & yes def don't go anywhere  . I have a lovely progesterone puffy tummy - nice!

Hope*3 - good luck with the ABs. Would be interested to hear how your FSH is after DHEA as think I read somewhere it may bring it down?

Gladys - lovely PMA post  Good luck for your treatment  

Di - think Jo has covered everything re the testing - there is more info on the Level 1 tests on here (under L) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0
Great your GP is willing to organise - good luck with all the tests and with your follow up  

Kuki - hope you've been able to get out & enjoy the sun

CD - sounds like a good plan & would be great to be closer to your parents. Good luck with the meds next week  

Hope25 - wow let us know how the Egyptian IVF goes - would be interesting to know how they do things over there. The price is amazing - I paid double that just for my drugs on the last cycle.

LittleB - great you can get started - lots of luck for your treatment  

Alexine - not long to go for you - can't wait to hear about the arrival of your little miracle 

Kizzy - hope Mollie is enjoying the sunshine bless her 

AFM - have been very naughty and done a few early tests as still feeling nauseous & starvingly hungry & also I really wanted to book my holiday before everything sold out  - anyway the CB digi says its a BFP so looks like we're off to Center Parcs!! Feeling very nervous and  after what happened the last time. Just emailed my consultant to check on some meds & if she would recommend carrying on with the cyclogest & she's on her hols for 2 weeks - argh! Really hope I can get hold of someone else.

Anyway off on hols tomorrow until Tues - will try & read whilst we're away but may be tricky to post as have to sit in car park with laptop to get a signal (which looks a bit dodgy ).

Love to everyone  xxx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy: Yey, BFP!!! It's lovely having some good news on here. Now, when d'you want to book the streak in? 

Di: Sorry, forgot you on my last post, how could I? Sorry love 

AFM, so annoyed. Clinic wanted to know when I retested my cytokines the second time and when I took the hunira. This info is on my freaking file. Still no news on protocol; they'll call me later apparently. Boring!


----------



## LJyorkshire

Omg Poppy - how exciting. Congratulations! Are you going to carry on testing every day - think I would! Really pray that this pregnancy progresses all the way for you and you cM finally hold your any in your arms. Hope the baby dust is catching! How many days post EC are you? x


----------



## poppy40

Jo - thanks hun   Streak may have to be postponed due to MS   So annoying when you've been to clinic especially to get everything sorted - hope you've got some more info later x

LJ - I'm 13 days post EC & 10dp3dt - I did some sneaky tests yest too  Really hope its contagious for you  

Clinic have just phoned with scan date - they prefer to do it at 7 weeks but think they've got dates mixed up & booked me in for 6 week scan so worried its too early (although am on holiday the following week) - what do you reckon? Should I change it? xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy I think at a 6 week scan it's hit and miss whether you can see a heartbeat whereas at 7 it should defo be there. If it means you waiting to week 8 I think i'd be tempted to go with the 6 week scan but aske if you can pay for an extra one after your hold to reassure you if the heartbeat wasn't visible at 6 weeks..exciting! x


----------



## poppy40

LJ - I was thinking along those lines too   thanks


----------



## jo_11

Poppy: I'm with you and LJ too; as long as your 6 week expectation is just to see a gestational sac. Are you going to have bloods?


----------



## neema

Poppy - yippee....Congratulations hun for your BFP...I told you this is it   (atleast you don't have to worry about having a progesterone tummy and if someone asks you if you a pg, you can honestly say yes....no i didn't hang about i know time is of the essence  . Which centreparcs are you going to, i love centreparcs....have fun and congratulations again and take care of yourself and the little one/s  

LJ - Thanks me dear....i am braver than i thought i was, i guess when you want something so bad you just have to get on with it...right?

Jo_11 - Yup... DH is very supportive.....my doc actually told me that i should be happy because it 100% proof that he loves me very much...it is hard for him as it is and i know it is one step away from NI(which i obviously can't do) but am afraid this is the last resort for us...we are so broke now  

AFM- We are off to Norfolk with the family and we wouldn't be back until the day of the royal wedding....i am not sure if i will have internet access....if not i will catch up with you all when we get back.xx

P/S
Poppy- no excuse about the planned streak now


----------



## justineb

Poppy - hey lady - a very big congratulations! Am so pleased for you - at last we get some good news!           

You could ask GP to give you cyclogest (mine did - and was very willing)......

I think I would wait to 8 week scan as it might just be too stressful worrying about HB @ 6 weeks.  I think I'd fret too much and that you might too.

I am guessing there's a small chance you have 2 in there - you probably need to get HCG done asap as well (as they'll be able to tell probably)

Love Justine XXX


----------



## Gladys07

Just a quickie ladies..

Poppy - -Amazing!  well done that is fantastic news.

Love to you all

Dxx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  Sorry love, no you can't pull the MS card   We'll send you round with a sick bag


----------



## Maisyz

Conratulations Poppy, so happy for you


----------



## BECKY7

oh poppy that brilliant  well done.
becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy so happy for you!   

I had first scan at 6 + 3 and saw sac, embie and HB - it is truly amazing


----------



## carnivaldiva

Poppy, way to go!!!!     
Really very happy for you and so excited. Have a wonderful weekend.  Bet you and DH can't stop smiling


----------



## GIAToo

Poppy - fantastic news    Take it easy now.  Personally I would wait until 8 weeks.  I had both my scans at 7 weeks exactly so I knew if a heartbeat was to be seen it would be iyswim.  Have a great time at CP.

Happy Easter to everyone else    
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Congratulations Poppy!!!! wonderful happy easter news


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for all your support ladies.   

I was expecting the BFN really but it's still disappointing as I always hope that after the considerable energy I've put into trying to conceive that I will get lucky at some point, but unfortunately getting pregnant doesn't seem to relate to effort trying as we all know.  However, as Kizzymouse said, all is not lost as I do have a backup plan which I'm trying to focus on now.  I just need to pick myself up, dust myself down and prepare for the next step.  

I'm probably crazy but I'm going straight into my 4th consecutive back to back cycle, but embryo adoption this time.  Everything is organised and I'm expecting to fly to Czech Republic for ET in about 3 weeks so hopefully by this time next month I will be able to report a BFP.  I'm pinning all my hopes on this being the answer so I don't know what I'll do if it doesn't work!

Poppy - WOW!     Did I see the words BFP?  Congratulations!   If I were you I would carry on with the pessaries just in case - some clinics tell you to stop but others tell you to carry on up until week 10.  Carrying on won't hurt, but stopping may.  GOOD LUCK!  Praying your little bean stays with you this time.    

Hope25 - Good luck with the ttc naturally, at least you can say you had fun trying for a change!  £500-700 for ICSI, I'd try every month at that price!

Neema - Hope this works for you, and glad your DH is being supportive, must be very difficult for him actually meeting the donor.

Di - My GP did most of my immune tests and thrombophilia screen on the NHS although from what I've read on here not all GPs are as supportive.

Hope3 - Glad things are looking up with your DH.  I may well take your advice and have a few drinks this weekend, or I may just fall over after the one as I haven't touched a drop of alcohol since New Year's Eve!

Justine - Hope you are coping ok hun.   What are your plans for your next cycle - are you still considering low dose stims or IUI?

LJ - Good luck for the remainder of your two week wait and praying we have some more good news on here.

Hi Mistylake - I was advised at my last consultation that you have a much better chance of conceiving if you have already been pregnant, and at only just 40 you've probably got some good eggs left so it's definitely worth an attempt.  Try not to focus too much on numbers - from my experience it's only a guideline.  I've always responded well with crappy AMH, trouble is at my age my eggs were probably chromosomally abnormal.  Personally I would recommend Jaya Parikh at the Lister as she has experience of older ladies with high FSH and low AMH.

Jo_11 - Hope you eventually find out what you're supposed to be doing!


Love to everyone else. 

Lindz xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Poppy40 – wonderful news!!!!   So happy for you and DH. I hope you have set the trend now and we get some BFPs on the thread.

Jo-11 – No worries about post. Flippin clinic not reading the notes. I had that on last TX, the nurse kept asking questions which were clearly in my file. Hope you can start soon.

Justine – thanks for the info. DH asked last night if I knew what I was asking Doc on next visit. Typical leaving it all to me! Apparently this is my area. LOL. I’d test for surge and get ‘at it’.

Neema – enjoy Norfolk. Lovely area. 

Lindz – you are so brave. Don’t think I could go through TX this soon. Really hope this one works.

LJ Yorkshire – is your OTD soon? Fingers crossed for you.

Big hello to everyone and hope you enjoy the Bank Holiday weekend

Di XXX


----------



## hope25

Lindz....so sorry hun   ..you are so well organised  to have everything ready again...

Jo-11...its nice to know that even with his superstar status, dr T is still as enthusiastic and keeping a personal touch with his patients...I felt abandoned on my cycles and never heard from the docs...even after a bfn a call from them would have been a healing touch..but no


----------



## hope25

Poppy40.woooooooowowoooooowowowo  
         

its just the news we needed on here...we need some more BFPs pronto...


----------



## justineb

Hi Lindz, I tried to send this a PM - but your inbox is full....so am replying here instead..........must be so difficult for you after trying so hard and having so many cycles.  But I am really pleased you have the plan in place for donor embryos and are not having to wait for ages now. Hope you get to relax a bit over Easter knowing that's all in place.  I admire you for getting it sorted out. Which clinic are you going to? How long did you have to wait for appointment? 

I don't know what ARGC will suggest for us yet, we have f/up next Tuesday. In ideal world they would make us wait 3 months for cycle to normalise after MC.  But I am 43 in May, and had my last humira shot mid Feb - I suspect my immunes will only stay down to June/July....and I can't take more humira because I was allergic to the second shot (and it affected my breathing)...so I want to talk to them about doing something sooner rather than later (I am not sure if they will say yes - but we will  see). I want to see what they think of us doing IUI or clomid as I want to make the most of the immune window - both might be worth a go given we managed it naturally last time.

Anyway, take care wishing you loads of luck for next time     

Justine


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz       .  I'm constantly making plans.  It's what keeps me semi sane.
Justine good luck for your future plans    .  I hope your clinic goes along with your suggestions.
And Poppy, your appetite was down to BFP.  Congrats again and take care  

Ladies have a fab weekend.  Thinking another hour in the office.  Take dog (dog sitting at mo) for long walk in the Ranges (hope firing flag is down).  Clean up dog poop from garden, mow lawn.  Enjoy lovely glass of pretend wine and fish and salad for dinner.


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy, what a wonderful news!!!! Delighted for you!! Just enjoy hols.. KUkixx


----------



## Kuki2010

To all my lovely friends,

Have a wonderful easter!!

Love. KUkixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thank you Kuki you too


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy, Mollie is growing so fast.. Incrediable.. Smell her lots for me.. Mxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

lol I will Kuki - she's being a grumpy minx today!


----------



## poppy40

Thanks for all your lovely messages - you really are a great bunch of ladies   

Despite being on holiday my Consultant was kind enough to reply to my email & going to stay on asprin & cyclogest until 12 weeks (assuming we get that far). Clinic don't do hcg but will hopefully get it done somewhere privately next week as will need to do it 2 days apart without hols/bank hols in the way. They still want to go ahead with scan at 6 weeks and consultant will be there too.

Will catch up properly when I'm back from hols next week - LJ - will be thinking of you on Sunday  .

Love to everyone & have a great Easter  xx


----------



## hopehopehope

poppy             woop woooppppppp!!1 many congratulations and have a lovely holiday xxx

Mistylake - am so sorry to hear of your MC, I went to the Lister if you want to give me a ring.

Jo11 thanks for the info - after learning so much about ivf i really cant get my head around immunes and cannot afford a doctor to show me! am starting anti bs tomorrow and will email Peny at Serum and see what she thinks - she already has some thoguhts about my low immunes system combined with allergies. I sent for some info today on NK cells form my local hospital - do you think i need these??

Hi Gia mommmy xx



lovley weather - happy easter!


----------



## hope25

Hi Jo-11...i have emptied some space on my PM...please do resend the message to me again re NK...thanks


----------



## hope25

Girls.....as I am off to a hot hot hot country soon....can any of you lovely ladies tell me if its ok to put synarel, cylogest and menopur in the fridge...i usually leave mine in a cold dark cupboard here which never goes above 25oc as i have a little temp reader in there...but aborad i dont have a clue what to do   ..


----------



## hopehopehope

i kept all mine in the fridge in Czech last summer when it was 30 or so xx


----------



## Gladys07

Happy Easter ladies

Have a great day, thinking of you all.

I Start Buserelin injections on Thursday and feel very emotional today god knows what I will be like when I am on the drugs!  

Dxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

BFN for me..heartbroken. Even Easter eggs can't numb the pain 

LJ x


----------



## Gladys07

Lj

Lots of love and big   

Deexx


----------



## kizzymouse

so sorry LJ


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  hope you all had great Easter  and wonderful weather for the whole Easter weekend.

I have a question and hopefully someone could help me  i have the result for my blood test  and my serum TSH level (XaELV) is 10.97mu/L (0.35-5.0)  it say above range  and suggestive of hypothyroidism-Above high reference limit  do you think this is why i had problem with implantation    what can i do about that  anyone had it  and had any treatment for it  as my treatment start next week (waiting for AF)  do i sort that out before the treatment or i can sort that out during my treatment.

Thank you for taking your time to read my rubbish lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Becky, Your TSH should be between 0.5 and 2.5 optimal, but some docs say upto 5. You need to see your doctor asap to be prescribed Thyroxine. Sorry I'm not a hundred percent sure but i think it does effect fertility, there is a thread for Thyroid problems where the ladies are very knowledgeable.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256702.708

Hope the link helps 

Shelley x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Mish3434  Thank you for your information  and i will make app to see my GP on Tuesday and see what he say and i will email my clinic to find out before i start my 5 week hormone pill next week  hopefully they wont cancel my treatment and still give me what i needed during my treatment  grrrrrrr lol
Thank you again
Becky7 xx


----------



## jo_11

LJ: I'm so sorry hun  Hope your break gives you a chance to heal a bit 

Becky: Sorry but there's no point you undergoing a cycle until your TSH is under control... There's a thread on FF where you can ask all the Qs you have. 

Hi to everyone else. Just a quick one from me as I'm on my mobile... we have the inlaws to stay so can't open the laptop (they don't know of out troubles ttc).

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

LJ    so sorry, it's just a horrible thing to go through......thinking of you

Becky - I agree with Jo, there's not much point cycling until thyroid is normalised as it can affect fertility so much, I think it would probably be a waste of money (& you'd have more chance of success when it's controlled). You want them to look for free T4, free T3 and thyroid autoantibodies - you'll need to mention to fertility clinic asap and ask for referral from GP to endocrinologist. You might find GP is slow to do this and they want to repeat your TSH in a few weeks before they refer you (they did this with my mum), but you need to explain about tx starting, I think clinic can advise. I did quite a lot of digging around when my mum had problems.....some people say to stay away from fluoride toothpastes and chlorine in water if you can  (means buying toothpaste like Aloe Dent) as flouride/fluorine and chorine/chloride come from same group of metals (halogens) as iodine/iodide and can interfere with it - you get iodine in kelp (that's why people say to take that or eat seaweeds)........anyway iodine is needed to make thyroid hormone. Selenium, zinc, iron are also very important for thyroid - so perhaps get them to make sure you are not anaemic and take a good multi mineral supplement. Also they say to avoid goitrogenic foods (soy, pinenuts, swede, brassicas etc).....I'm sure there's more info on that thread recommended by Mish.

Gladys  - hope you feel better.... DR is not easy.....

Hope you all had a wonderful Easter and enjoyed the sunshine.

I am back at ARGC tomorrow, hopefully will find a way forward with tx for us.....

Justine XXX


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Jo11 and Justineb  yes you both are right  as during my 1st ISCI my TSH was 1.31 and i got pregnant easy  but during my 2nd and 3rd  i had problem with implantation  and i wonder if my high TSH had anything to do with it  which i will never know  grrrrrrr    well this time as we are paying  so i wanted to make sure we sort that bleeding thryiod out before i start    how long do you think it will take for TSH 10.97 to come down to TSH 1-2 

I still cannot get it about how my thyroid went from 1.31 to 10.97 in dec 09  and i should have read my body sign as i had a bad itching rash on the back of my head , felt so tired that i had to have an hour nap everyday ,  out of breath when i talk , spots , that all happen about a month ago  and the only thing i have change is i start taking extra supp of
Co10
Zinc
Royal Jelly
Evening primose oils 
Vit C with Iron
Just starting taking calcium a week ago as i was told not to touch dairy
I am still taking pregancare with omega 3 for 2 year
It the extra supp got anything to do it or not  

Sorry about all that rubbish again  as need to know how could that happen grrrrrrrr lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky - diagnosing thyroid problems is really difficult -  mostly as they just look at TSH as an initial marker (this is a pituitary hormone not thyroid hormone) - there's a lot of controversy about it and different levels are used to pin point problems in different countries. They also say TSH is subject to variation and affected by trauma/stress and i think starvation  etc - that's sometimes why the GP will want 2 abnormal results before referring you on....... can you think of any thing (apart from IVF & TTC?) that might have affected you? Sorry, I have no idea how long it might take to normalise - perhaps they will on the other thread.  My mum's test was normal when it was re-tested. Anyway, hope you get it sorted soon, Justine


----------



## dyellowcar

LJyorkshire - so sorry it is a BFN for you. Look after yourself and take some time. X


----------



## BECKY7

Hi justine  well i had M/C at 13 week then i had very bad  bleeding for 2 whole month  then i end up in hostipal with 2 pint of blood transfusion as i got so weak in the end as the hospital wouldnt give me any D/C  aghhh as that proper would have been sorted  so that the only thing i can think off other wise  i do lots of walking with 2 dog and i am house wife with part time squash coaching  so i cant really think of anything apart from waiting for next treatment lol 

Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies I hope you all had a lovely sunny Easter  

Lj so sorry   for your loss, take care of yourself  

Justine good luck with your app tomorrow  

Poppy congratulations that brilliant news well done hon     

Hi Jo, hope3 , hope 25, lindz, kizzy , di, kuki, carnival diva  

not looking forward to work tomorrow, this Easter has been so lovely sunshine every day and lots of chocolate, roll on next weekend

Love Sarah xx


----------



## jo8

LJ - Sorry to hear your news


----------



## hopehopehope

lj - big hug xxx

becky - my best friend got underactive thyroid after her first baby, then went on to get pregnant with second within a year. It will almost definitely be having an effect upon your ability to conceive. It will get sorted soon so don't worry. hope the Doc was helpful today c

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Isobel67

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for a while and thanks for all of those that asked after me  

I've just had to cancel my second round round of ivf midcycle.  I thought my E2 level was high and was a lot higher when compared to my previous cycle.  After I had posted on here, and got confirmation that it did seem high, I queried it with the Lister whether or not I should go ahead with it.  Consultant said levels were fine and to start injections.

I went for my first scan after 5 days of taking drugs.  I only had 2 follicles  - one was 18.4 and the other 8 !!  However, I didn't have my blood results at the time.  Dr P spoke to me - said it would depend upon blood results but thought that we should perhaps thinks about abandoning this cycle and trying again next month.  My blood results came through after 4.30.  I left a message and emailed them, but no-one came back to me.  Following day spoke to Dr P and just took the trigger shot that night.  Think it was a total waste of time, especially as E2 level had fallen to 225.  I was so annoyed with myself for going ahead with the cycle this month, as it obviously wasn't right.

I've felt very despondent.  I've turned 44 and also struggled with the other bfns on this link.  When I've read each individual's story, I've felt positive that it was going to be their turn.  The number of bfns made me doubt whether I'd ever get one, especially as I've turned 44.  It's great news that Poppy has bucked the trend      

I think for now I will watch in the background.  We go away on holiday at the end of May for 3 weeks.  It'll give me time to think about next steps.  I'm in the process of trying to find a new clinic.  Am considering Care in Sheffield and/or Nottingham, along with Create in London.  I'm hoping when we get back I'll feel better about things and have recovered my pma.

Good luck to all of us on here and thank you all for your support.     

Love Isobel xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  oh what a nightmare i had this morning  as finally got book to see doctor to sort out my TSH  that i have waited for an hour till i went to find out what happening for my appointment and realise i went to the wrong surgery  aghhhhhh so i had to go back to my other doctor and i had to wait another 45 min  aghhhhh    i knew i wasn't in the right lol  finally my GP said it possible why my last 2 IVF didn't work due to thyroids  aghhhhhhh  so he had given me 50mg of levothyroxine for a month then have blood test for ATA as well my TSH  praying it will come down quickly      then i email my consultant and explain to her about my thyroids and she said i was right that we should have test it long while back  aghhhhhh    ohhhh well  better now then never eh  and let hope it the only reason and nothing else lol
So sorry to go on about it  just make me so cross with everything  as feel like the past year had be waste of time  energy  and money 

Hope everyone is having so much better time then i have lol

What happen to those beautiful weather    come back

Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

beccy - dont want to stress you , but i think you should insist on an asap referral to consultant due to your age and having fertility treatment - if you get pregnant you have to be under an endocrione specialist anyway as they have to closely monitor your thyroid whilst you're pregnant.You need to have T3 and T4 checkes and it is ususally only consultant who can order these blood tests on nhs.  You haven't got months and months to hang around over this - my BF went up to 250 a day  over the course of 12 months - but she was only 31 at the time - in fact she ended up changing her own dose and then telling the consultant after bloods confirmed she was on the right dose (not recommending this!)

Hope you feel better on the 50 anyway.

xxx

PS i am on day 5 of 25 days of antibiotics after finding chlamydia dna in menstrual blood - DH also on pill. Bit of a nightmare as they upset tummy and i already have that from Hiatus hernia.


----------



## Lulu-belle

hI aLL firstly big    to LJ - can only reiterate what has already been said, just rest up and regroup to attack again (as we all seem to do eventually)

Hope everyone had a beautiful weekend- i know I did really nice and sunny and lots of garden progress. 

Re meet up- I think a date in May would be good I will did out from my other half saturdays when he is working and post a few options on here for debate and vote


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Let me know when and where is the meeting please. Love to meet you all.. 

Had and awful weekend.. Till saturday everything was great. Than I fould out SIL is pregnant.. God I hate these feelings.. Of course I am so very happy for her.. But extremly sad for myself.. 

Sunday morning I was still coping than SIL and her co came and listen to her about her pregnancy.. Felt awful.. She does not think.. and don't understand.. I should not except it either.. But just felt awful. Spend 3hrs crying till Tom join us at 4pm. And we left parents before 5pm.. I have got ****** off with me and the rest of the world.. Yesterday was a nice day.. But today I am in darks again.. 

Well we are not doing anything for this weekend.. At home chilling.. Well just me and Lara by the looks at things.. Tom has got so much work on.. He will be working most of the weekend.. 

One thing we are going to enjoy the royal wedding.. My BIL will be on tv.. Managing the Media cover for the army.. We are all very proud of him.. He is the baby of the family and very talented chap as his father.. He is on BBC from 8am on friday.. Captain J. H.  Ladies love him.. Young old.. So we are looking forward to that.. Tomorrow He will be on blue peter too.. So me and Lara will watch a bit tv on next few days.. 

My heart aches so much I can not concentrate on anything.. I do have so many things to do.. 

I hope you all are having better week darlings..

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi hopehopehope    Yes your right as my GP promise me that when i do get pregnant after my thyroids treatment and that i do get pregnant  he will monitored me every 2 week  after M/C and 2 failed ICSI    and my next blood test in a month time for TSH and ATA  so i will know more  and i did ask him if i can go up on tablet and he said he was worry that it may drop too much as i dont have much to drop  so he has up from 25 to 50 as he know i am pee off about the whole thing and the fact that i will be 40 in june  aghhhhhh  so i am cool with all that  thank you

Hi Kuki2010  aghhhhhhh  i know the feeling as my MIL just text me yesterday saying SIL had a baby girl  aghhhhhh  as she only been with my BIL 8 month before she got pregnant and i been with my DP 4 year in june  aghhhhhhh lol    people dont seem to think even though i am happy for them  but i dont think they need to boast it about eh    

Becky7 xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

i hear you both. i am ashamed to say that the day that my SIL announces pregnancy (and as she has recently decided this is what she wants and - she being a rather determined individual who generally gets what she wants- I know the day cant be that far away!)  will be a black one for me!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
I suppose it was not just pregnancy.. It was realisation of all comprimisng came from us none from them.. I made my poor darling Lara comprimise all the time for her little on.. And Saw when it is the other way around they want do none.. Well no more comprimising from us from now on.. They can get lost..
My god children's mum is pregnant. We did FETs together.. She was the lucky one.. It is so strange that I was down about it when I found but nothing this sort of feelings.. So very strange.. It almost feels like my friend deserves hers and SIL does not.. ISn't so bloody weird.. I hate these feelings.. I used to feel so happy for everybody about anything.. I became almost twisted witch.. 
Love to you all.. 
Kukixxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Kuki2010  i know the feeling  as my friend finally got pregnant with twin on her last attempt  which my DP and i were so trilled  but when it come to my SIL i was so well peed off as she already got 3 children by ex husband and she knew we wee struggling then got pregnant within 8 month with my BIL  then found out from FIL (he was **** at the time) that she didnt want it  grrrrrrrrr  but my BIL manage to get her to change her mind    so i think it the family thing that we get peed off but not our friend  strange eh 
But i am pretty sure we are still normal for feeling this way 

Becky7xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Bcy - what is 'widdles'?!!!!

Kuki - am so with you. Everything makes me down these days, my personality has totally changed, i dont feel as though i can have a life until i have a baby and time is running out.  All this makes me feel old beyond my years, which adds to the depression. My SIL is trying too, for nearly two years now, so if it happens for her i will be very pleased, but sorry for myself. 
xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi hopehopehope    sorry i meant to say ******  as god know where widdles come from lol  i dont even know what widdles mean or whether there is a word for widdles lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

I vote for 'widdles' - much cuter way of being annoyed and irritated.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi lulu-belle    lol xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

It's hard dealing with some peoples pregnancies and others I don't mind.  I think I find my cousin hard, because she's not sensitive to the fact that I find some things painful.  I feel really guilty that as much as I love her and her daughter, that the thought of having a baby in my home when it's not mine, is too painful to deal with.
Just the thought of trying to smile and be happy while they are in my house makes me sad.  I'll get over it one day, but not right now. But I really can't tell her that.
Ah well, upwards and onwards.  Off to Cyprus next Wednesday.  Scan booked for tomorrow.  Please pray all goes well     
Enough self pity.  Ladies have a fab week.  Weekend starts soon


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely Easter - weather has been amazing. 

LJ - I'm so so sorry to hear about your BFN   Was so hopeful for you - its so cruel. Sending you lots of   x

CD - will be   for you. Good luck with scan tomorrow - blimey only a week til you go to Cyprus   

Justine - how did you get on at ARGC yesterday?  

Lindz - peeked at your diary & not long to go til your FET    

Becky - have heard that thyroids can respond pretty quickly to the meds so fingers crossed. Would echo what the others have said & definitely get yourself referred to an endocrinologist as sometimes thyroid problems can throw up other issues which can affect fertility. I've heard of a really good private one if you want to speed things up - let me know if you want his details 

Kuki - sending big  . Its so hard when its close family as hard to escape - no-one really understands unless they have been through IF. Will look out for your BIL on the tv x

Hope*3 -   . You poor thing on those antibiotics - hope you feel better soon x

Isobel - so sorry you're having such a mare with your cycles  - it sounds so frustrating. Good luck with finding a new clinic  

SarahEssex - hi hon - how are you doing?

Di - have you had any luck getting tests done through your GP?

Jo_11 - any more news on your protocol? I can't wait for you to start - its very exciting 

Kizzy - gorgeous new pic of the beautiful Mollie 

AFM - off to see GP tonight (the one who told me to give up ttc ) but she's the best one to get meds px & extra tests done. Need to get my cyclogest supplies sorted and also going to see if she can get me a scan arranged at around 9-10 weeks assuming all is ok at 6w scan . Feeling absolutely shattered and a bit nauseous so hoping its a good sign. Prog belly means I look about 4 months gone so need to invest in a few more hoodies to hide the bulge  

Love to everyone & thanks for all your lovely messages   xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
Just realised you had your darling daughter.. Let us know how you are doing.. Thinking of you.. 
We want pics asap.. 
Love and big kiss to you two.. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Carnivaldiva, 
Wishing you lots and lots of luck for Cyprus cycle....
One day we will get over but no idea when for me.. 
Got to keep on working on it.. But I have decided to not to go to hols with them.. I think it would be torcher for me.. And think it is stupid.. It is going to be our proper summer hols.. Don't want to pay so much for suffering and cope.. Parents going to be cross and upset but I can not do it.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - i'm with you on that - a holiday shoul;d be for relaxing and having fun, not being slapped in the face with everything you haven't got - i have turned down camping with DH's friends and all their under 10's for the same reason - he just doesn't get it. 

Anyone else done anti biotics for hidden C and got really bad wind It's not on the list of side effects?!!!


----------



## jo_11

Just a quickie from me ladies...

Have to say, I'm largely fine over people being pg (and always FF ladies) although I am currently widdled (!) off with Kelly Brook being up the duff  

Alexine: Fab news on your baby girl!!! Looking forward to seeing some photos 

Lindz: I see from your diary you have your transfer on my birthday... Hope it's lucky for you 

Hopex3: Thanks for sharing your windy story    I didn't have hidden C but I understand there's a thread (if nowhere else then on the FGA thread).


----------



## BECKY7

Hi poppy    so you think i need to see endocrinologist my GP said i should be ok within a month or 2 as he never mention to see someone about that apart from taking tablet for the rest of my life (i think he said that)  even my consultant Miss Tozer didnt say anything about seeing endocrinologist  so what would he look for etc

Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Becky - personally if I was in your shoes I would go & see one to be on the safe side & have a few more tests done (thyroid antibodies etc). Just from what I've read on here, high TSH can mean that there may be other auto immune problems - one of my friends on another thread had a TSH of 4 and saw an endocrinologist who suspects she may have another immune condition so she's having some further tests. It may be worth you posting on the immunes board or underactive thyroid thread & seeing what the ladies there suggest. x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Alexine, congratulations .

Lindz good luck with et.

Still in bed. Back hurting. Is it ok to take paracetamol if I am on menopur?


----------



## BECKY7

Morning poppy  i am at underactive thyroid  and i will ask them ladies  thank you

Becky7 x


----------



## jo_11

CD: Hope your back feels better soon. Re painkillers, my understanding is that you can take whatever's OK to take during pg, while you're on a cycle.

Becky: Hope you get your thyroid issue sorted.


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone,

Alexine - congratulations on the LO's arrival, hope you are both doing well.

CD - hope your back gets better and stimming is progressing well (not long til you fly now) - paracetamol is fine in pregnancy and codeine (so I was recently told by Dr)

Isobel, great to see you back on here, but I'm really sorry to hear what happened with latest cycle. Can you get any money back as it doesn't seem well managed to me. 

Becky- goodluck with sorting TSH out

Poppy- hi, hope all is Ok and you are taking it nice and easy .......it was Nuffield that do HCG by the way.

Had follow-up at ARGC, they say we have 3 options (TTC naturally for few months, IUI probably with clomid for few months after next AF or we could start IVF/ICSI after my next AF - probably SP on day 3)......am hoping to make final decision when I've had a chance to go over everything with OH at w/e.

They said they would recommend IVF/ICSI as giving us best chance of success in few months immune window that we have given I can't take humira again.  Will probably have to have hysteroscopy on day 2 when next AF arrives, so what scares me is being off work again shortly as I would have to stay in London when stimming...but given we only have a few months of immune window left then I guess I have to put this first! I also delayed treatment for about 2 years because of work and family issues.....

Hi and    to all ladies, particularly those with very fertile family and friends and struggling with PMA, try to keep PMA up and hold on to the core of you and your dreams  and enjoy the second bank holiday in a row......

Love Justine XX


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Alexine – congratulations on your baby girl. Love to you both.

CD – hope your back feels better soon. Paracetamol is ok to take, just not anti-inflammary drugs.

Justineb- such big decisions to make! Go with what you feel is right. 

Poppy – how are you feeling? Hope the nausea is easing. I have a Doctors app for May 12th. My GP is fab and worth waiting for as he will get whatever tests done. I am very lucky to have him as on my last TX he wanted to pay for drugs but couldn’t due to paying for the first TX drugs.

Jo-11 – have you any news yet on your protocol?

AFM - got  my specialist appointment re; kidney stones next week. I delayed the app due to xray involved and I was stimming at the time. Fingers crossed they don't find anything as this will delay any future IF treatment but need to get it sorted now as kidney is so painful again.

Hi to everyone else and enjoy the bank holiday weekend.

Di XXX


----------



## hopingx

Hi all, just wondering if anyone knows anything about/or has had PGS thats Pre-implantation Genetic Testing on the embryos before implantation in IVF. this is something offered in the UAE but is expensive on top of the cost of the treatment. not sure how certain/effective it is- any views welcome, thanks.


----------



## poppy40

HopingX - I've got some info from my clinic on CGH which I understand is similar. I can email it to you if you PM me your email address.

Hi to everyone & huge congrats to Alexine on the arrival of your little girl  

Will catch up properly tonight  x


----------



## jo_11

Di:  Ouch, kidney stones sound painful; hope you get them sorted soon.

Justine:  I so hope you cycle next month, as it would be great to have an Argy Bargy cycle bud   Saying that, fx my day 1&2 bloods are OK!

Hopingx:  PGS is pre-genetic screening; there's also PGD (pre-genetic diagnosis) and CGH (comparative genomic hybridisation).  I know that the Lister and CARE prefer CGH and I Poppy said she has the info on this.  PGS screens for known conditions, e.g. if there is a chromosomal issue with you or DH they can specifically look for this; PGD is used to 'diagnose' if anything's going on; they're both screening processes.  The problem though is that it takes 2 days for the results to come in and the process has to happen on day 3, when there's enough cells to take some away and view (8 pairs of chromosomes are looked at)... so you have to (a) have enough embies and (b) be willing to leave them until day 5.  I understand it costs c.£2,500.  I understand (at the Lister anyway) that CGH is performed on day 5 (where 23 chromosomes are looked at, so it's more thorough), and transfer must be day 6.  CGH can also be performed on the polar body of the egg if you think you may have an egg issue (but this tells you nothing of the embie because it's pre-fertilisation).  Hope this makes sense - ??

Poppy:  Do we have a date to put in our diaries for the streak??

Hi to everyone else 

A couple of you have been asking about me (thank you)... I'm just waiting on AF at the mo and need to get days 1&2 bloods done so that the ARGC can set my protocol.  AF's expected probably Sunday.  I'm quite excited!!!  We've waited soooo long to start this cycle.  

Jo
x


----------



## hopingx

thanks Jo, it sounds complicated but I think it helps. Poppy I have pm'd you x


----------



## jo_11

Hopingx:  Yep, complicated's about right   DH and I looked into it but then decided as we haven't got any chromosomal issues (we've both had karyotype done), and given that we don't want to invade the embies and potentially harm them (plus it costs loads), we're not going to bother.  Good luck in looking into this and taking a decision


----------



## GIAToo

Re: CGH, my friend did that at Care, Nottingham and finally got pregnant on her 9th cycle.  She raves about it..naturally    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - congratulations honey!!


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls for the warm wishes!  Just got home from the hospital day before yesterday....now in recovery mode and moving slowly with my sexy support belt.  C Section wasn't too bad...

I have been thinking of you and sending       for your BFP's and babies!

Love
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

She looks gorgeous Alexine    Don't try to do too much! enjoy having a daughter - it's lovely and amazing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Alexine congratulations on the birth of your daughter   enjoy you lucky lady,


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  Awwww, how cute is your little bundle of joy?!!!  I've only just been able to view the photo, she's GORGEOUS!  x


----------



## alexine

Thanks so much girls...I am VERY grateful!

Here's to more BFP's and babies for all you fab women on the thread....        

Love 
xxxA


----------



## hopingx

Alexine, well done...........so cute!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Alexine, she's absolutely beautiful.  Rest up and take care of yourself and your bundle of joy


----------



## hopehopehope

carivaldiva - good luck with your stimms - i think you are on the same amount as i was taking last time and i got 4 embryos from that cc


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Did everyone watch the wedding? - loved the dress, just gorgeous!

CD - hope your back is better  Good luck with your tx & trip to Cyprus 

Justine - your appt sounded really positive - you certainly have a lot of options which is always good news 

Di - great you can have all your tests done. Def worth getting a few things checked out before any more tx 

Hopingx - hope the CGH info came through ok, if not let me know and I'll resend

Alexine - beautiful photo of your little girl, she's just gorgeous  Hope you have a speedy recovery x

Jo - yay to finding out what protocol you are doing v soon. Will get back to you on a date for the streak 

Becky - hope you get your thyroid sorted out so you can start tx again soon 

AFM - decided not to bother with hcgs as just couldn't get them done this week with me being on hols & bank hol today. Got 6 week scan next Fri. Have found a place in Leamington which does early scans for only £60 (my clinic charge £200 for one which they do in a room which doubles as their stationery cupboard ). GP could get me into EPAU but only if I saw her to say I had 'bleeding' and tbh I would rather organise one myself at a particular no of weeks. She also said they can be falsely reassuring as things can still go wrong at any point - she can be somewhat blunt . Have sore boobs & very tired so hoping its a good sign.

Love to everyone & have a great weekend  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Poppy,
We loved the wedding. Kate was beautiful.. Will was fab.. What a couple.. 
6 more days to scan.. Will go quick.. 
No point for blood test now..
All so very exciting.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Thanks Kuki  With all these bank hols its actually come around quite quickly  

Neema - how is your 2ww going?   x

Off to see my family for long weekend - catch up next week x


----------



## justineb

Alexine, she's a beauty!! Congratulations, it's really good news to have 2 births on thread now!!

Hi Poppy- think HCGs are a bit stressful - so it may be a good thing to wait for scan, but you probably won't see HB at 6 weeks....

I loved Kate's dress too, but it was more traditional than I thought she'd go for!

JustineXXX


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

CD: All the very best with your trip to Cyprus; you must be so excited yet nervous!

Poppy: Well done in getting a bargain scan; as Justine said, I think 6 weeks is more of a 'is there a sac' scan but I'm by no means an expert.

This is just a quickie as on my phone... Hi to GIA, Justine, Lulubelle, Alexine, Kizzy, Neema, Sarah, Hope25, Hopex3, Kuki and everyone else.

Loved the wedding yesterday but not so much of a fan of Kate's dress. Yes it was elegant but I have to say I thought Pippa looked fab! But it's a lovely love story 

Jo
x


----------



## hope25

Alexane...what a cutie...so bright eyed....lovely lovely cutie....lucky you....cherish her.....a big kiss to the little one from aunty hope


----------



## Gladys07

Hello ladies,

Haven't logged on for a while, hope you are all well.

Alexine - what a beautiful blessing you have and thanks for the positive vibes xx

Becky - Hope you get your thyroid issue sorted

Justine - Put yourself first.. family and work will always be there 

CDiva- Hope your back is better and trip to Cyprus goes well.

Poppy - Hope you are getting enough rest 

Jo -11 - Af Arrived yet?

Di - Hope you get rid of the kidney stones without too much pain

Sarah Essex, Hoping x, Kuki, Giatoo, Kizzymouse, Lulubelle, HHHope and anyone I may have left off BIG hello and lots of love.

I thought Wills and Kate (and Harry) looked so natural amongst the 1000's of people and I think Harry was quite smitten with her sister 

AFM -  Injections took longer tonight as was trying to get air out !!!!! My DR so far hasn't been too bad and even though I am injecting I get a taste in my mouth after doing it.  No awful side effects at all apart from a stoned feeling which is fine when you are at home but I have quite a few major meetings next week!!  LOL.  Also feel a bit deadweight have been trying to go to the gym but legs feel like lead so have been walking in fields instead. One other thing I have noticed is that I am sleeping less at night.  I am doing the shot around 9pmish so not sure if that is why.

Ladies - article in May Zest , magazine reports on how Spring is the most fertile season and the best one to also be successful in IVF, so big     and sticky wishes to all you spring bunnies.

Deex


----------



## jo_11

Dee: Good to hear from you and that you've started your tx - yey! I also get that stoned feeling with the DR drugs and get v forgetful! Hope your meetings go ok this week.

AFM, AF arrived bang on time yesterday and I went to the Argie for bloods... All looking good although I'm now on my way back for day 2 bloods and scan, to confirm protocol.

Hope you're all well. Enjoy the Bank Hol... So glad we have another one in May, we're so spoilt!

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

*Hope25 Justine Gladys Jo Poppy Kizzy Kuki Hopex3 Carnivaldiva dd-b SarahEssex* Thanks so much girls for your kind words... Mireille has been a gift. I feel very very lucky to have her.

*Jo* Sounds like the ball is rolling!  Sending    for your tx that this is the one!! Any idea what kind of protocol they will put you on?

*Gladys* Hang in there with the jabbing ...I remember feeling spaced out after doing my injections too...also did them in the evening and would sometimes have trouble unwinding at night.
*
Justine* Hello how are you doing? 
*
Poppy*    for your 6 week scan....exciting!

*Carnivaldiva* Good luck with the stimming and your trip to Cyprus!


*Di*   Kidney stones are hellish!! Hope you are feeling better soon!

Hello to anyone else I have missed....I'm really out of the loop but hopefully will be able to catch up over the next week.

Keep well ladies,
xxxA


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Hope that you all had a lovely break over easter. We got back on the 29th then had guests staying with us until last night....sorry i have just had a quick browse on what's new on the thread as we are going to be out for the day.

LJ - So sorry hun       hope that you are feeling better now.

CD- Thanks for the PM and sending you lots of     as you start tx...fx crossed for you

Poppy - I am fine honey and great to hear that you are doing well....looking forward to your scan to know if it's one or two beanies  

Alexine-  Congratulations on your bundle of joy...she is gorgeous!!

AFM - Got a faint positive on the 29th and woke up on the 30th and found that AF had arrived....will use progesterone with next try as my lutuel phase seems to have been only 11 days 

Hi to Di,Kuki, Jo_11, Sarah, Lulu-belle, Hopex3, hope25 and everyone elsexx


----------



## justineb

Neema, good luck next month, encouraging news, definitley sounds a good idea to do it with progesterone support (but I bet it was hard to see BFP then get AF   ) 

Alexine - Mireille  is a lovely name, really suits her little face

Dee - hope you feel a bit better as your body gets used to DR

CD - good luck for your trip to Cyprus

Hope25- goodluck with tx in Egypt!!

AF arrived today   - much much earlier than anticipated...........we have decided to start tx straight away given limited immune window. I am just beating myself up a bit   as I went to a christening party over weekend and let my hair down a bit and drank wine over the course of the party (don't know how many glasses!), as I was not expecting AF to come for 2-3 weeks, got a bit merry (so did OH)....... mind you I didn't feel particularly hung over....just hope  we haven't done too much  damage to anything...felt like we needed to be a bit normal after all that has happened with MC (also found it quite hard to be at christening and party and wine helped me brave it out)......    it will be Ok

Jo11  - looks like I will be hot on your heels at ARGC, I am back in tomorrow for scan and bloods (then if all Ok with results (and bumps) I should have hysto and start stimms on short protocol on Weds!)

Poppy - thinking of you and your little bean. Fingers crossed    all is OK for your scan

Hello to everyone else

Justine XXXX


----------



## jo_11

Neema: Sorry to hear of your result; what a high that must've been, followed by a v rude bump back down to earth. I guess a good sign though and luteal support sounds like a good idea though; fx for next month.

Alexine: A beautiful name for a beautiful girl.

Justine: Wow, I didn't realise how close you'd be!! We will be drowning in milk and water together v soon. Still waiting to hear my protocol although scan doc this morning wrote 'flare?' On my file, so may well be SP too. Awaiting E2 results to confirm. Also awaiting teaching sess here. So glad I came today as I couldn't be doing all this waiting tomorrow on a work day.

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

*Justine and Jo* Lots of     for your tx!
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
I think we will be doing our last FET in August.. Will book flights as soon as doc gives us okay.. Hopefully tonight.
I wrote to Reprofit about embryo adoption to find out if they can ever match me with any donor.. I am B RH negative..I very much doubt they can.. I found out for sure soon. I really don't care if the don't but not sure if it is a must for pregnancy things.. My dad is negative and my mum is postive. And all my sibilings are negative.. And so very strange all out of odds Lara is negative.. Poor girl.. Sorry for her.. She will go through what I have to go through in pregnancies.. Lots of injections.. 
Tom is ready to move on to EA. But I am not ready.. Not sure.. But cos of the time constrains of matching process I thought I will contact them now.. 

Jo and Justine, you ladies go and get those BFPs.. I shall follow.. 

Need to achieve so much till August so I can have that BFP again.. Although the embies grades are not great.. Well my first treatment they were all grade 2s.. Lara was one sure... And she is a very strong healthy baby and girl now.. Come to grading really not sure if it all matters at all.. I shall give them a good shot.. 

We have not been out all day.. We will go out for a fresh air and hopefully I will start gettins some things done for tomorrow after that.. 

Hope you all are enjoying the sunshine.. But looks very windy.. 

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - have pm'd you    I am A neg - but came from two positive parents.   

Alexine - lovely name for your precious girl - it's unusual I like it   

Hello everyone else - sorry a bit behind with where you are all at so will send lots of positive vibes and hugs     xxxxxx


----------



## LemonD

Ladies,

Sorry I'm just a bit of a lurker these days but just wanted to drop by to say hello to everyone and . . . .

Jo_11 - your inbox is full hun xx

Justine - Good to hear you've made a decision, you drop you a PM xx

xx


----------



## jo_11

JoJo:  That's odd, it was only 50% full a couple of days ago... anyway, I've done a spring clean on my box (as it were    Inbox that is   ).  Hope you're OK?   

Kuki:  It sounds like you have a plan, for FET; if those embies are strong enough to defrost, I see no reason why they won't be strong enough to implant.  Re blood group; my understanding is that it needs to be compatible with you and DH; B is the most recent blood group and is compatible with O and A (and can indeed result in O and A babies); the Rhesus - is not something I know about but fx you get a response soon


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls,
*
Kuki* Good luck with the next ET. I hope that this is the one for you!   
* Jojo* Hello! What is your next move? 
*Kizzy* Thanks Kizzy...her name is her Great Grandma's on my mum's side...they were from France.

Hello to everyone else!
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Alexine    OMG your daughter are so beautiful as well her name  I am so so happy for you and hope you 2 will have a wonderful life together 
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

grrrrr AF today after another hopeful 2ww (natural)

hello ladies - neema xx jo-11, exciting times for you coming up! Alexine - not just me who love the name, do you say it mi- ri - elle? Hi jojopink, kizzy, kuki, justine, hope25.  isabel67 - i cant find you number, but am free and home alone in the evenings this week so give me a bell to catch up and discuss plan of action! xx


----------



## alexine

Thanks Becky  
Hi Hopex3... a big      Her name is pronounced Mir-ray Glad you like it...there was also a really dramatic French chanteuse from the 50's named Mireille Mathieu that I liked... 

Hello to everyone!
xxA


----------



## hope25

HHH....ditto...AF got me today too...was so hoping for a natural miracle so that I didnt have to put my body thru another round of drugs etc and enjoy my time in alexandria instead of going thru my 5th ivf....but no such luck...on the upside...had my first consultation today and the doc was super clued on and on my wavelength....he is running a whole set of tests on me and has pointed out i have a low LH and endometrium porblem that the uk clinic hasnt found in all my 5 cycles with them...   despite my coaxing them in those directions but all i would get is the pat reply of "its not really this and that but your age"...so much so that i also said that to Doc Egypt..but he said "no...your age is not the problem...   ...it made me so happy...Doc has put me on a low/no carb diet...given me a list of do and donts...i have never felt so cared for......so young but so accomplished and so clued on

He is really passionate about his work...he performs several free ivfs which he says is the reason he has gained alot of insight and now his success rate is 60%

I want to stay on here in Alexandria (Egypt) and send OH back to the uk after he has given a few sperm samples to freeze...i just want to get pregnant ...and its so affordable here..I can do 5 cycles here for the price of one uk cycle....also...they put back upto 6 embryos (if i get that many)...but there is no upper limit..its all case specific...NICE!

Neema...  have PM'd you

Jo-11...i came close to a doc (male) seeing my foofoo today....i went in with the sonographer and a female doc for my first consultation scan...and when lying down legs akimbo...rod firmly in place (sorry tmi)...the hunkydoc walks in...my OH nearly fainted  ...but all ok...i didnt have a skinny little piece of blue paper that Lister give you that barely covers your modesty...but a full length cotten sheet covering all my sins and unshaved legs right down to me feet...all the dr did was manoever the rod thingy while I watch the clearest scan screen on a plasma screen infront of me...all very modern and impressive...

Lets just hope I get some results...he is testing all my immune things and i didnt even have to ask..so I feel like he will get to the bottom (no pun intended) of things as to why i am not producing my baby.

Hi to everyone else....loving the baby pics (...keep them coming...and lots more     from the rest of us)

Lots of love 
hope25 xx


----------



## alexine

*Hope 25* Wishing you all the best for your tx in Egypt. Sounds like you have a really good doctor who is knowledgeable and cares!    
xxA


----------



## Gladys07

Just  a quickie girls as back in working mode!!!!

Has any one else had stuffy nose with Buserelin? I also had a little blood when I blew yesterday.  
Can I take a decongestant as it is annoying me?

Thanks

Deex


----------



## Gladys07

Oh just to say I am injecting not sniffing


----------



## neema

Hope25 - Thanks for the PM and sending you tons of       and   this is the one that works for you. Your doc sounds quite competent too....plus his cute too, lucky you   Enjoy your stay in Egypt too.

Justine and Jo_11 - Thanks and yes it is sort of good news, and my luteal phase was actually 10 days.....i have never been on clomid before but apparently it thins the lining so perhaps progesterone pessaries might solve that problem. Fx crossed for you two on your next tx...i   it is will BFP's this time round.

Glady's - Good luck with your tx 

Poppy - Keep us posted hun


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  Lovely to hear from you, although sorry for AF (yes, I'm always hopeful each month but never a natural BFP   ).  Sounds like things are getting better with DH which is fab news.  Hows' the redundancy news?

Hope25:  Well, it does sound like you've found the doctor of your dreams!  So glad they're taking such a thorough approach; please keep us posted on everything.

Gladys/Dee:  Sorry, I've never had that from the DR injections before (nor the sniffing ones for that matter)... Re whether to take anything, I think the general 'rule' is that anything that's OK with pg is OK for ttc.  Have you checked with your clinic?

Alexine:  What's the plan now, are you staying in Canada??

Neema:  Re clomid and lining, my understanding (and experience) is that it thins the lining when it's being built, so affects estrogen, rather than progesterone; did you get your lining checked?  Still, keeping the lining in place longer if the luteal phase was only 10 days is a good thing anyway; fx for this month.  

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I've been to ARGC to have my hysteroscopy this morning.  I now have a shiny, sparkly uterus!  I'm going to spend the afternoon getting to know the sofa a little better and watching some rubbish TV (bliss).  

Jo
x


----------



## madasafish

Hi, I'm new to this site and it's my first post. Not sure how to post correctly - bu will do my best.
Had EC yesterday at OFU, didn't anticipate so much pain, but they managed to collect 10 eggs which I was pleased with. Have had a call today to tell me only 2 had fertilized, and have been asked to return tomorrow for ET - day 2? Can anyone give me any hope? I'm sad that only 2 have fertilized so guessing this first cycle won't work - they didn't tell me the grade, is it important to know? Would it be worth a 2nd cycle if this doesn't work?
Quick history: me 42. DH 43. Unexplained infertility.
Thanks and Good luck to everyone out there...


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Madasafish - I'm at OFU too - it may be worth asking them how many of the 10 eggs were mature as chances are there will be a few that were immature & therefore they wouldn't have had a change of fertilising. They don't tend to offer much info - have learnt to ask lots of questions  Did you have IVF or ICSI? Try not to worry - 2 embryos is great. I have a buddy on another friend (also at OFU) who had 2 x day 2 embies transferred and she is now preg with twins so it definitely can happen  . Keeping everything crossed this works out for you & good luck for ET tomorrow   

Jo-11 - yay! apologies if this is TMI but what do they do - is it a bit of a clear-out?! Can't believe you have started stimming already - wishing you sooo much luck with this cycle  

Neema - so sorry you had a BFP followed by a BFN - its so cruel  I'm on cyclogest until 12 weeks - have got used to it now and yes I def think it can't hurt 

Gladys - hope you get your snuffles sorted & good luck for the dr - it does make everything very foggy 

Hope25 - wow Egypt sounds like the place to go! Your doc sounds lovely & bonus he is so good looking  Let us know what they find & how they get on - always interesting to see what things get picked up 

Hopex3 - argh why do we do it to ourselves - good luck for next month 

CD - good luck for Cyprus tomorrow  

Justine - I would have needed a few drinks after that too!  Wow can't believe you can start already - great you & Jo are cycle budies. Really hope this cycle is the one    

JoJoPink - let us know how you get on with your progesterone levels - its so frustrating when additional things get unearthed but good they have picked it up so you can get it sorted 

Di - how are you honey?

Kuki - hope you won't be needing a donor and those frosties work out for you  

Hi to everyone else 

AFM - still knackered not helped by DS getting up for the day at 5.30am . Getting quite anxious about scan on Fri but trying to keep my head down xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi all.  Just a quickie as I have loads of work to do and need and have a leg wax appointment for 4pm.

Anyway, sorry for lack of personals, but I'm really feeling quite sick with nerves.  I'm hoping for lots of      and      from my dear friends on this site.  Let's hope for another BFP.  
I'm really worried that I haven't shifted any weight and my asthma seems to be playing up since I started menopur   .  Just want to cry all the time and I'm feeling a little scared.

Hope you're all well.  I'm thinking I won't take my phone with me, but I'll see how I feel tomorrow


----------



## poppy40

CD - sending you lots of     . This whole process is very nervewracking - really hope this all works out for you  xx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy: Wow, scan already; my time does go quickly! All the very, very best... and if it's any consolation I seem to be pretty much up at 5:30 for the last few days, and for the next week or so with Argie appts! As for the hysteroscopy, yes, it's just a bit of a clear out, like a 60 min makeover or something... ARGC like to do it to map your uterus (as ET is done without scan), and to prime it ready for ET. While they're in there, if they find anything like polyps or fibroids, they'll get rid of them.

CD: Oh sweetheart, I'm sorry you're feeling the nerves... when are you flying? If you're not taking your 'phone, make sure you have access to a laptop; you never know when you may need your FFs 

Madasafish: Welcome to the thread... as Poppy says, ask LOADS of questions... you got 10 eggs, which is fabulous, so def worth another go (although fx you won't need one). I also know ladies pg on day 2 embies, so don't lose faith. Even getting to transfer is a big achievement.








to everyone else... Lulubelle, Justine, Di, Kuki, Alexine, the Hopes, Sarah, Neema, LJ, JoJo and everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

CD    take your phone hun and stay in touch - we can try to help your PMA when you are there. You are really strong to get this far and anyone would be nervous going through all  that it entails physically and emotionally in a strange place, but it might get you your dream baby and you have to focus on that now..... I am wishing you all the luck in the world! Keep going hun and stay strong. Just a thought - the pollen is out could that be making yr asthma worse? 

Jo - glad hysto went well and you are all sparkly and clean inside... I will message you later once I know what  I am doing 

Madasafish- welcome, the girls are right you have to ask lots of questions. Goodluck with transfer!

Poppy - have my fingers and everything crossed for your scan 

I had bloods done this morn, still waiting for call to say whether I can start and when I will have hysto soon. 

Love to everyone else

Justine


----------



## justineb

Got the call - looks like oestrodiol is too high for me to start tx (need a repeat blood test tomorrow and scan and then they will tell me! More waiting.......    ) I just hope it goes down.......

Does anyone have tips to get oestrodiol down?

Justine


----------



## Essex Girl

Hello and welcome to Madasafish.

It's not all over yet, by any means.  You only need one good embie....  A lady on this site called Sheilaweb only had one that fertilised, and was devastated when she was told the news, but it was a good 'un and she has a lovely bubs as a result.  Fingers crossed and lots of PMA coming your way, and also to Carnival Diva

Good luck to all our goldie (golden oldie, as we used to be) ladies..

EG x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies I hope you all had a lovely bank holiday, so windy here did not venture out into the garden,time off work was lovely though

Poppy hi hon, good luck with your scan         

Jo  , good luck with the crack of dawn wakeups, at least it's light now, so hope the next tx is the one,  

Justine so sorry , hope the oestrodil comes down quickly     

Hi madasafish, good luck with ET, stay positive , it only takes one    

Carnival diva good luck for tomorrow, we will all be thinking of you      

Hi hope 25 and hope hope hope, how are you both  

I have started drugs for next cycle abroad, ET, 16th of May, excited but scared as well, usual really after 5 icsi's, but staying positive this will work


----------



## madasafish

Thanks everyone for your kind words, will try to stay positive and get a goods night sleep. Am still in huge amounts of pain following EC on Monday - so fingers crossed no more pain tomorrow! Will keep you posted tomorrow.
Sweet dreams all. x
ps. Will figure out soon how to add the extra info about me  - I hope?! 
pps. Poppy40 - will ask lots of questions tomorrow - we're on our first IVF cyle, so tricky to ask the right questions over the phone - I was in shock with only 2 fertilized


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Justine - Sorry i don't know what you could take to lower your oestrodiol levels....hope the levels will have dropped when you have your next test....your body has been through alot hun  fx crossed for you

Poppy - Thanks hun and *All will be well*.....xx

Jo_11- I am sure that you are counting down days to when you start tx....fx crossed for you. Re estrogen, i am now on prognova to help with the lining and will start progesterone in the luteal phase and i am having unmonitored cycles...yap a bit odd but my body has been through the mill already so i think it can cope with that...well one can only 

CD- Hope that you are feeling better today and i agree with the ladies that taking your phone or laptop with you is important....it really helped me stay positive when i was away for last tx. Sending you tons of  and best wishes.

Madasafish- Hi and welcome and as most of the ladies have said, there are plenty of success stories of women who have got BFP from just two embies...stay positive 

Sarah Essex- Good luck on your tx, i  that you get a BFP on this one 

Di- How are you hun? 

Goodluck to all who are stimming or about to start tx and hi to everyone else.


----------



## Gladys07

Hi ladies,

Madasafish – welcome, hope pain subsides from EC.  As the girls say 2 is fab it is better than none and that might be all you need 

Sarah Essex – Positive thoughts and lovely long follicle and fab eggs wishes been sent your way.

JustineB – No advice personally on lowering your oestrodiol, if I was you I would ask my natural health practioneer, do you have one? 

Hope 25 – Any news on the immune testing

Jo 11- I hope you aren’t showing off your new, shiny sparkly uterus.

Poppy 40 – bug hugs hope you are managing to get some rest, good luck for Friday.

CD – Lots of positive thoughts, prayers and hugs         

Essex Girl  - Hello and lots of love

Neema – thank you and lots of love to you

Kizzymouse, Kuki, HHH, Alexine and anyone I have missed loads of chillax and positive vibes.

AFM - Day 7 of DR injections and have to say that apart from that slightly stoned feeling, all has been good, (touch wood) even have a spring in my step and a big smile on my face.  I haven't seen OH since I started and won't until next week, which has allowed me to do mediation and have a clean house, so maybe that has helped! LOL  
I feel AF is making her way  and will hopefully be my last one for 9 months!

Love and positive thoughts to you all.

Deex


----------



## justineb

Dee - having space to meditate sounds great! When are you expecting AF?

Sarah - great to hear you are ready to start again soon, fingers x for your next cycle

Neema - are you trying insemination again this month?

Poppy, CD and Hope25 hoping scans and treatment go well for you.

Just got back from ARGC........ been there all day! Had scan this morn, it showed lots of tiny follicles and thin lining - Dr said this was very good sign as high E2 is normally caused by one super follicle that has already started developing - he said in his opinion it would be fine to start stimms depending on bloods. He said I was lucky as it's usually always a superfollicle..........Anyway blood  E2 came back later at 214  pmol/l which was down on yesterday (I took some B6 and antioxidant supplements overnight with milk thistle, grean tea, turmeric and ate oily fish and broccoli/cabbage for dinner - hoping that it might help - it has as it was down from 252 pmol/l). 

So ARGC  have finally said i can start on SP  start injecting tonight.     I have hysto on Friday morning. I am not sure I am quite ready for emotional rollercoaster ahead but feel I have no time to loose.......also worried about work (as I won't be going in for a few more weeks) but **** it for now, this has to come first!!

Love to everyone

Justine XXX


----------



## poppy40

Justine - yay great news you can start tonight! I'm sure it will be tough emotionally but we're all thinking of you & hoping this one works for you    

Gladys - how long have you got to DR for? Great you are feeling calm - long may it continue 

Neema - thanks hun . Nausea is back today but still worried incase 6 weeks is too early to see anything and it ends up causing more stress than reassurance . Lots of luck for your next tx  

Madasafish - hope everything went well for ET today & you are now PUPO  . Let us know if you found out any info. There is a lady on another thread I follow who only had one egg at EC and is now preg  

SarahEssex - wow that's not long to go at all. What clinic are you going to? Lots of luck for this tx  

CD - hope all went well with your flights today. Thinking of you - let us know how you get on   

Jo - ouch for the early starts! Am sleeping in spare room tonight in hope of a lie-in beyond 6am  How long do you reckon you'll be stimming for? EC will be here before you know it  

Anyway had better get some jobs done before I collapse for the evening. Hi & love to everyone  xx


----------



## Gladys07

Hi ladies

Justine - wow you have had a busy day!  Good luck with your injections tonight I guess it is the start of your journey    

Poppy - relax and enjoy your evening.

I feel slightly stupid as you both asked when AF is due/how long I am DR for...eek..i don't know I was just told in to pet AF in next 7 - 10 days and then call when it arrives. Is that about normal?

Deex


----------



## LJyorkshire

Justine great news you are getting going Hun

Poppy hope you get a good night's sleep

Got a couple of nights in London now having fun with my lil sis and DP. Hope you all enjoy the weekend

LJ x


----------



## alexine

*Justine*     Good luck with jabbing....hope that this is the one for you! 
xxA


----------



## Gladys07

Morning ladies

quick question ... I just got on the scales and could not believe I have put 6/7 pounds is this ormolu whilst DR?


Deexx


----------



## poppy40

Gladys - could it be fluid retention? You need to drink loads of fluids for DR too & extra protein definitely helps to keep down the bloating. Think I got my AF after about 8 days of DR. One of the Mums at school commented that my stomach was looking a bit round today - [email protected]@dy cheek . She's known about my tx in the past but have tried to keep this one quiet (am sure some people are trying to check out if I'm pg or not - its like [email protected]@dy Springwatch) I wouldn't dream of commenting about something like that - had to blame my hormones  . The prog is def making me bloated - perhaps I should just wear my coat 24/7 

Jo-11 - how are the stims going? Have you moved into ARGC yet 

Justine - how are things with you? 

Lindz - if you're reading - let us know how you're getting on 

LJ - lovely to see you back . Have fun in London - sounds lovely 

Di - how are your kidney stones? Have you got to have an op?  Not long til your tests now 

Madasafish - let us know how you got on  One of the ladies on our clinic board just got a BFP today after being told they were worried she wouldn't respond this time around. There's been quite a few BFPs lately which is always encouraging.

Yikes scan at 11am tomorrow - am having weird thoughts of ectopics, quads & nothing in there   Guess I'll know either way tomorrow 

Love to everyone - will update as soon as I'm back  xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy - maybe you've got little twinnies on board..how exciting! Really hope the scan goes well..sending some   though not sure if my prayers are working just now 

Gladys - I have just finished treatment and put on 5lb...trying to lose it via soup and smoothies but now treatment is finished am struggling to avoid the Shiraz after months of withdrawal. Try not to worry ..eat and drink as healthily as you can and it will all be worth it if you get your BFP!

A painting my toes bopping to Mamma Mia before meeting up with my sis and cousin for a meal..they both have 1 year olds but know what I've been through so can't wait for some girl-power support

Love to you all

LJ x


----------



## justineb

Dee - I put on about 8lbs last time I cycled.....think a lot is fluid retention as Poppy says...and drinking lots definitely helps

Poppy- goodluck for tomorrow

LJ - have fun!

I have hysto tomorrow at 6.15....

Big hellos to all

JustinebXXXX


----------



## hope25

Hello girls

just an update from me in alexandria, Egypt..: sorry to be awol but I tried to get to a money exchange yesterday but couldnt get a taxi..so jumped on a tram....got pick pocketed and lost £5k...bawled like a baby all the way to the police station  ..we took this money along incase we got time to visit porto marina and as we are here for a month for expenses and to give some to relatives...but all gone...thank God l had already taken some out to give to my husband to keep aside for the treatment and i had some in another envelope...but not much.,..so we will be living on a shoestring.

Went to docs clinic after the fiasco and he was so sweet...he told us we neednt worry about paying him til much later and to only focus on the treatment ....a far cry from my UK clinic who dont even do ec until your all paid up.

lesson learned...dont carry money in your handbag with you on crowded public transport..how could i be so stupid...


----------



## alexine

* Hope25 *  Oh missus that sucks big time!!!! I hope you are doing okay....that kind of thing can eat at you for awhile.  Glad to hear the doc is being flexible with payment etc. Easier said than done but try and take it easy and don't beat yourself up about it....could happen to anyone.
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  All the best for your hysto tomorrow; you too  shall have a clean and sparkly baby room!  Looking forward to catching up with you on Sat at the blood clinic  

Essex  Girl:  Thanks for the ‘one golden egg’  story; I love those!  

Sarah:  Where are you going abroad for ET??  I didn’t know you’d planned this... not long  now; 11 sleeps!  Early mornings are a bit  of a ‘mare but I’m doing OK; I’m up at 5am but have been having a snooze when I  get in from work, to my hypnotherapy CD.  

Madasafish:  Fx all went OK with you   

Neema:  Thanks for updating on your various hormone  drugs; I like to know the ins and outs of everyone’s cycle   

Gladys/Dee:  Well, you know me, I AM rather keen to show  my sparkly uterus to anyone who’ll care to have a look... and after 3 scans in  5 days at ARGC, most people have had a butcher’s.  

Poppy:  All the very, very best for your scan honey  pie    As for EC for me,  cripes woman, I’ve only just got used to the fact I’m stimming!   I was expecting to be on a different protocol  so it was a bit of a shock I started stabbing this week.  And yes, I may as well get my mail redirected  to ARGC now, or the blood clinic... speaking of which, I’m SURE there are some  vampires in situ in Harley St, so much blood flows through that place it’s  unreal!

CD:  Hope you’ve arrived safely.

Hope25:  Evening Cleopatra,  I was wondering how it’s all going with you.  I’m so, so sorry to hear about your pick pocketing; OMG that’s  horrendous.  Don’t blame yourself hun; at  least on the upside the tx won’t be UK prices (doesn’t make it any easier,  losing the money though).  Plus you have  Dr McDreamy, who doesn’t even appear to want paying; OMG, what an unusual gem!  

LJ:  Hope you’re  having fun in London; I LOVE Mamma Mia... I’ve been 4 times now, and got told  off by some mardy cow last time for singing too loudly.  I should’ve been on stage, I tell ya.  

Alexine:  Still  lovely that little pic of yours;  to Mireille.

Lindz:  Thinking of you and your upcoming ET.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I’m on day 4 of stims, and I can’t believe how  closely ARGC monitor you, I love it!  I’m  in for my second stim scan tomorrow morning, so hopefully I have some lovely  follies growing.  My lovely boss has  given me time off from 11-31 May, and I don’t have to take it as holiday, woo  hoo!!  

Jo
x


----------



## Gladys07

Hello  Ladies

Poppy - Thanks for message.  I do drink loads of water and alway have done as it is the only thing I drink (when I am not on wine).  I can't believe that mum at the school!  How rude!  You should have said she was looking a bit square and should get some fashion tips!.  Lots of     fr your scan tomorrow I am sure all will be fine.

LJ - Thanks for advice , it is good to know I am not abnormal.

Justine - good luck for hysto tomorrow.

Hope 25- That is outrageous.  I know it is easier said than done but don't beat yourself up as you need to remain calm.  Try if you can to it go and now that karma will come back to you and not to that toe rag!.

jo 11- Glad all is well.

AFM - After spending 40 mins trying  to find something this morningthat fitted and didn't make me look like a pregnant woman from a wallmart picture I got to work about 8 and tried to feel fine and then people started coming in and I realised I was unable to talk to them properly and felt I was going to cry at any moment, so pretended to have sickness and needing to work from near the comfort of my own toilet and left.  As soon as I was in my car I cried so hard ....total meltdown. But once I had finished it felt good to get it out.Felt much better after crying, wearing comfy clothes and working from home.

Guessed friend was pregnant tonight and considering the day I have had I dealt with it ok.  

Question:  I have n't seen OH since last Thursday and not sure he fully understands what next couple of weeks might throw up and has bought tickets for a dinner and dance (sounds more glam than it is) a week Saturday.  Am I weird wanting to be a hermit and not have to be around everyone drinking, having to worry about injections and wondering what will fit!  I will hopefully be stimming by them don't I get a pass that says can't do these things Will I not be too tired?

Love to any I have mentioned personally.

Deex


----------



## hopehopehope

Hope25 - that is awful honey - do you have insurance??

Justine - i am not really understanding as to why you are starting stimms and having a hysto at the same time?? 
I thought one had a hysto, for whatever reason, then had treatment afterwards Am i being totally dumb?? Good luck with it anyway - is it an NHS hysto? i am trying to push for one myself to save money on going to Serum in Athens to have it done but i have to wait until July just to see the consultant.   

Gladys - does your OH work away?? Try getting him involved in doing the injections to get him to realise what you're going through - if you are using menopur maybe he could mix it up? As for going out - just see how you feel. i wanted to be a hermit and i wanted my DH to  look after me. He was TOTALLY CRAP and even now, nearly three months since our third IVF I still am finding it a struggle to forgive him for not being there for me. It was very lonely, but i think that is quite normal and understanding partners are rare unless you bat for the other side.


Jo11 - glad you are happy with ARGC and i truly hope that all the immunes and detoxes and clinic changes you have done will give you your BFP this time. Good luck xxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Poppy - all the best for your scan tomorrow.

Lindz xxx


----------



## Gladys07

Aunt Flo   and what feels like all her friends has arrived!!!!

HHH - He does work away occasionally but  this time it has been combination of a rugby tour weekend and then fishing in France.  He did call yesterday to see how I was doing and said he loved me so penny is dropping somewhere but I guess he hasn't been her since I started DR so visually hasn't registered.  If I am honest it has been quite nice to having the space to focus. I get what you are saying and about the lonely side and the rare understanding, sometimes men are just crap and have no idea that is the little things that make the biggest difference.  But I guess that is where FF is good we can support each other.I hope you can forgive him soon, he is only a man at the end of the day they aren't as wired as us   to be perfectly honest I get more upset with the two girlfriends I have told, as they don't have the excuse of been a man.

Speak again soon ladies with stimming dates I do hope.

Deex


----------



## dyellowcar

Morning ladies,

Such a lot has been happening since I last posted!

Poppy40 – good luck with your scan, all very exciting! Hope your nausea is easing.

Jo-11- how’s the stimming going? That’s great you have some time off, at least you can relax and not stress over work.

Ljyorkshire – A few days reak sounds wonderful. Lots of shopping?? I’m away week after next for a short break to York, can’t wait.

Gladys – I’ve put on 7lb, after all the TX. During DR I actually lost weight but it soon came back. It’s all the hormones.

Justine – Hope hysto goes well and your all up and running for next TX. FX for you.

Hope25 – that is terrible news! Can you claim anything back on insurance?? At least the clinic were kind, as you say in UK you have to pay up front before any TX.

Sarah – I bet you can’t wait until the 16th, good luck and stay positive.

Neema – how are things with you lady?

CD – good luck with your TX

AFM – my app the urologist was a bit of a joke! It may be kidney stones or maybe not, but need to do a X ray to be sure. So I waited 2 hours in a horribly depressing Xray dept, and felt like crying cos the man on the bed was asking to die! They wouldn’t Xray me when I went thru cos ‘I may be PG’ as I’m between cycles! I now have to wait and go back after next AF. Not a happy bunny! 
On a more positive note I’ve got my GP app next Thursday and listed down all the blood test I would like. After next weekend I’m off to York for a spa treatment and shopping therapy! Can’t wait!!!

Much love to everyone and hi to anyone I’ve missed

Di XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh darlings, it has ben busy over here...
Poppy, waiting for your great news..  

Hope25, oh my god.. I am so very sorry.. Bloody ba**ards...  

DI, I love spa treatments I am going to orgonise one.. Enjoy..

Jo, I so hope this will be it.. I am reading the diary everyday and sucking up all the info about ARGC..Thank you.. Most useful..

Alexine, we want more pics of beautiful please..  

Dee, it is very very lonely.. I don't know what I would have done if I did not have FF..  

Justine, I will copy hope*3 question. But I think I read it once more they did it while stimming.. Cos that lining comes off anyway does it not? Cos we have to wait for AF again to get into next stage of TX..?

I have booked my flights for my FET last night. We fly at the end of july. FET should be 4-5th of August. This time me, DH and Lara are going. And not going to stay at mums.. So it can be relaxing time.. Like a little holiday.. We are hoping to go and stay at Assos etc.. Lets see.. Need to book the hotels extra later.. Feel abit relaxed now.. I need to work on getting happier..
I have lost 700gr.. I know I know it is not much but it is a start.. I am on my 1st green tee. And must say taste yuck.. But will drink another 2 this morning.. Yuck yuck..

If I don't talk ot you all. Have a great weekend..

Love and luck to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Ahh thanks for all the good wishes - felt so sick this morning and I'm sure it was just the nerves!

Kuki - great you have booked your flights & will be lovely to have a holiday (& try & take your mind off it too) 

Di - you poor thing waiting for your xray for nothing  Have a lovely spa & shopping weekend - sounds fab! 

Gladys - big  . As if the tx isn't emotional enough, the drugs make it even more so - a good old meltdown is very theraputic. Urgh you poor thing I remember my DR AF being pretty awful too . I tend to go into hiding when I'm doing tx because of the bloating & feeling crap

Hope*3 - good luck with sorting out your hysto 

Jo - it will be EC soon you know  - next week??! Wow I'd love a boss like yours - how fab is that? I'm my own boss at the moment so need to give myself a kick up the  to get some more work done  My shopping habit seems to have come back with avengance the last few weeks & now very skint  Will have to have a peek at your diary.

Lindz - thanks honey - how are you getting on with your FET?  

Alexine - hope you & your LO are doing really well. Have you got any more pics we can coo over?

Hope25 - I'm so sorry hun - that is just terrible  Hope you can recover some of it & sounds like you have a great doc 

CD - how are you getting on?    

Justine - good luck with your hysto today - let us know how you get on  

LJ - ohh that sounds like a fab night - hope you had a good one  I do like a bit of Mama Mia 

AFM - blimey have never been sooo nervous about having a scan before. Been awake since 4.30am & to add to general wobbliness, I had to change scanning rooms/scanners half way through so they could get a better picture - talk about nervous wreck. Anyway there is a preg sac & they 'think' they can see a hb as embie was flickering and they 'think' there is only the one in there although they did mention seeing 2 sacs at one point. Measurements are fine but they want me to go back for another scan next Fri when I'll be 7 weeks - will dive back from CP early. Sort of reassured for another week 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
What a wonderful news.. Yes enjoy the week. And hope it will be a nice hb in next week.. 
So nice to see that little flicker... Lovely..
Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  I've been waiting for your news all morning!  What a wonderful experience (apart from having to change rooms... sounds like you love a dildo cam ).  And another scan really soon, fabulous.  It sounds like it's really early days, so the next one will def see the heartbeat   My boss is AMAZING; he even gave me a massive pay rise and bonus this year (despite me having loads of time off for IVF)... he's moving on soon but fx a job in his new area will come up (I'm going to stick to him like glue!).  

Dee:  Glad to hear AF's arrived.  It does sound like you're really full of hormones at the moment, you poor poppet    The dinner/dance sounds like a bit of a laugh, although you may not be up to it; were the tickets expensive?  Can you sell/give them away?  

Kuki:  I'm pleased my diary's helpful; that was the main aim, to try and help others, and to provide a light-hearted view of IVF   I'm glad you've got your holiday booked; and if you come back tanned and relaxed, AND pg, then what a bonus.

Di:  What a cruel expedition to the x-ray dept; to listen to that man and then have the 'taunt' of 'you might be pg'... well, I bloomin' well hope you are and they can stick their x-rays where the sun doesn't shine.  Oh well, at least you'll get back soon; hope you're not in too much pain.  Which bloods are you having done (you know how nosey I am )?  

Hopex3:  Thanks for the good wishes.  Re Justine's hysto, the ARGC always like you to have one right at the beginning of stims, to prep the uterus (and measure it) for ET.

Hi to everyone else   

AFM, had my scan this morning and after 4 days' stims I have 5 follies.  A bit disappointed but I guess it's early days, and it is quality (not quantity) that counts, as we well know... I'd rather have a few more lottery tickets show up.  The doctor said there may be some smaller ones they can't see yet (fx).  

Jo
x


----------



## dyellowcar

Poppy – that’s fab news they can see a sac! FX for next scan and the little flicker is a good heartbeat! Hope you enjoy your trip to CP next week tho I doubt you’ll concentrate on it. Relax and enjoy tho. XX

Jo-11 - 5 follies is a great start, remember quality not quantity. Are you drinking loads of milk and water?? I’m asking for Thyroid tests and any immunes he can do. I have a list so FX he’ll sign up for them all. You’re right about the awful experience at the xray dept and it did feel a bit cruel, my DH was speechless when I got home.

Kuki – sorry sweetie, I missed you out earlier. Hope you’re ok hun. Sounds like you’re planning well and have everything in place for next TX. Wish I could say the same but not had review yet and ant to get some tests one as well, just all seems to take forever and the clock is ticking by. 

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## jo_11

Di:  Well done on getting as much out of your GP as you can; I guess he can to the thrombophilia and karyotype... he won't be able to do the NK assay/cytokines tests though, but def get as much done as possible - way to go!  Yes, drinking LOADS; a litre of milk a day, plus around 3 litres of water... Argie say 2 although I've been really parched.


----------



## justineb

Hey ladies, am enjoying the good news feel this afternoon...especially after Hope 25's news yesterday

Hope25 - really sorry to hear about pickpocket but glad Dr is being so cool about payment - I hope you have some insurance. I am thinking of you, I know from experience that it's hard away from home when something like that happens

Poppy - Thrilled for you, you must be relieved ....... fingers x for next scan!!

Jo_11- Lucky girl - a pay rise and bonus......and 5 follies+........Hope the little follies grow.....

Kuki - good to hear you have booked flights for FET and a mini break

Di - great your GP will  do whatever tests he can....but must be so frustrating about xray/scan.....

Dee - sorry to hear AF brought her mates along, but it does mean getting closer to next stage!

CD & Lindz - thinking of you and wondering how it's all going with tx

Hopex3 & Kuki - ARGC seem to recommend hysto at beginning of stimms for some ladies (Jo_11 had hers earlier in week), I'm on day 3 of stimms....think they like to measure uterus to see where to put embies back and also rough up lining as they think this helps implantation

I am honoured that Mr T himself did hysto today, all was ok and clear after MC and I was back by 10am - but uterine cavity is long (11cm!!) - so they need to position any embies in right place, just hope we get that far..... am waiting for call from ARGC to tell me what dose of stimms to take tonight and the plans for blood tests scans over weekend...I am a little bit sore and still bleeding (sorry if TMI)

Hi to everyone else especially JoJoPink, Neema, LJ, Isobel, Alexine, Kizzy, Gia, Canonlyget Better and anyone I've not mentioned.

Have great weekends

JustineB XXX


----------



## madasafish

Update - Friday evening..
Went in for ET on Wednesday - but only one embryo had survived the night. Hadn't expected it to be quite so painful - but didn't last long. Am disappointed, but what will be will be.
Am still feeling intense pain though following the egg collection on Monday. Now on Day 5 of the pain, which is easing - but still crippling at times. Has anyone else had such pain and managed a BFP? 

Poppy - many congrats!!! you must be over the moon! Another success for OFU - here's hoping I'm another


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  Please your hysto went well; and result in getting Mr T!  Let us know how 'the call' goes... I had mine at around 3:30 to say I should take Merional tonight betwen 8-10pm... I prefer the 'take your injection NOW' calls, as it makes it all so much more exciting (or am I sad like that?).  

Madasafish:  Congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Sorry you're in pain, and remember that it does only take one embie, and you very well be the proud carrier of 'the golden egg'.  Fx for you... divide, divide, divide little embie!  

Jo
x


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Hope25 - Oh hun...i am so sorry that is a lot of cash to lose and glad that your hubby had put some cash aside for the treatment....your Dr is lovely to tell you not to worry about payment immediately. I think it's only in the UK where they demand to get paid in advance my Dr in budapest asked how we were going to pay on the day before ET!!. Good luck with the tx...fx crossed for you  

Jo_11- 5 follies are not bad for day 4, it is still early days and you are right about quality vs quantity...fx crossed for you  

Di- Great to hear from you and so sorry about your experience....the good news is that you may not have kidney stones after all...hope so. I am fine hun and finished my last clomid pill yesterday for our 2nd AI try.

Justine - Hope that you are feeling better now and glad that the HSG went well, i found it very painful when i had done a couple of years ago and spotted all evening after but was fine the next day. Good luck on this cycle and hope that it is the one that works for you    . Yes we are trying again this month.

Poppy - Woop woop for you (i don't know how to insert the girlies with pompoms) i told you all will be well, i feel for you though having to change rooms for a scan.....next weeks scan ought to clearer  

Madasafish- It only takes one...  it works for you.....are taking paracetemol for pain, don't take anything stronger....fx crossed for u  

AFM- I was watching inside the Human Body last night and it is so true that each conception is simply a miracle....  that we all get ours soon. Have a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## poppy40

Madasafish - congrats on being PUPO! & lots of luck for the 2ww . I had a similar thing on my first IVF cycle but have felt fine on this one so def drink at least 2 litres of water a day plus 1 litre of milk a day helps too. If you can increase your protein intake (through diet & the protein shakes like Whey to Go) that would also help, I'm convinced that this has made all the difference to how I feel this time around. The nurses commented on how huge my ovaries still are today but I can't feel any discomfort from them unlike the last time when even walking hurt for about a week after EC. Hope you feel better soon - I know how miserable it is 

Justine - great your hysto went well - sounds like Mr T is taking good care of you! Good luck for your stims over the weekend 

Di - best of luck with your tests - just to warn you some of the thrombophilia ones take an age to come back - I'm sure some of mine were about 6weeks+. Fx that everything comes back clear. Would also be worth getting your iron stores checked (Ferritin levels) as I was really peed off mine weren't checked until just before tx & then they came back really low & can take a few months to get back up to decent levels

Jo - hah yes I had to have a wee in between scans too as my bladder was filling up at a rate of knots because I was so nervous and my apparently ginormous ovaries were so huge they were squashing my uterus & they couldn't even find my uterus at first never mind the sac - not good for the nerves at all  I don't think their scanners are the best either so not worth paying £200 for an extra scan - my next one is a freebie. Good luck with those follies growing - don't worry that there aren't many - I've never had a scan until at least day 8 of stims so imagine they would have seen bu88er all on mine before then 

Kuki - thanks for the good wishes

Neema - I watched that prog too - really interesting & I'm always amazed anyone manages to get preg at all. Can't believe that woman with the 16 kids 

I'm still being ultra cautious - the clinic are far more excited than me still but still feel I need to somehow get through at least the next 6 weeks or so before I can relax a bit more. My GP said they needed to manage my stress levels and then said in the same breath 'well things can still go wrong at any time' - hmmm that was REALLY helpful  

Love to everyone - looking forward to CP next week, got a few things booked to keep me busy although don't think I'll be doing anything too strenuous and swimming is def out with the pessaries - don't want to create an oil slick in the pool - ewwww  xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Keep loosing connection. Hi to all you lovely ladies.

Ec tomorrow and et Tuesday. Sick with nerves.

Hope you are all well and will catch up soon.


----------



## justineb

CD - goodluck hun, hope it goes well, you get some good eggs and that they take good care of you.

Madasafish - congratulations of being PUPO - hope you settle into the wait OK. 

Justine XXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Try to relax till ET.. So the body can do magic.
Lots and lots of luck. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

CD:  We're all cheering you on from the sidelines; go CD, go CD 

Poppy:  I love the thought of you swimming with an oil slick behind you 

Neema:  When's basting day??  And I know, I should be happy with 5 follies... I'm just being greedy    

x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Great news Poppy.... keep out of the water!  

Jo & Justine - ARGC sounds "full on", and I agree that being told to take your meds "now" does seem quite exciting!  What's a hysteroscopy like?  I may need to have one as they found a "glowy" spot on my lining scan on Tuesday which may need further investigation... maybe a polyp?  Lining is 9.8mm which is great but "glowy" spot is right in the middle of my uterus and is 8mm.  DH hoped it was an embryo, but from the early preg scan pics I've seen embryos have a visible black sac around them so can't be.

ET is booked for Wednesday but may not happen depending on what the doctors in CZ make of the "spot" but I'm going over anyway given I've paid for my flight.  They'll scan me first and then make a decision.  Can't believe that after everything else I've been through I now have another problem to overcome  ... I expected a donor embryo cycle to be plain sailing.  On the bright side they found a whole clutch of follies during my lining scan including a super duper 22mm ready to pop one, so DH and I did the biz in the hope that if transfer is cancelled we may have a chance (albeit remote) of a natural BFP.  Can't believe I grow more follies on Progynova (Estrogen) tablets than I do on FSH injections... guess my body just has a mind of its own!  Was worried at first but have been reassured that some ladies ovulate on Estrogen and that it won't make a difference to my cycle.  I guess if my transfer goes ahead and it's a BFP I won't know for sure if the baby's ours or a donors... how weird is that!
Glad you got your FET all sorted Kuki.  Hopefully will give you something to look forwards to. Keep up the PMA!  

Madasafish - congrats on being PUPO... sorry you're in pain.   Have you told your clinic?
Good luck for EC CD!  

Lindz xxx


----------



## poppy40

CD - lots of luck for ET next week - thinking of you    

Lindz - hope its just a shadow due to dodgy scanner - always amazed how they can diagnose anything on those things. Fx your FET can go ahead next week    

xx


----------



## Karen_S

HI Ladies,  
I just found the 40+ thread and would like to jump on board.
When I hit my 40th birthday I was feeling too old for babies and parenthood, and I was devastated that natural pg just wouldn't happen. But I decided that I had to at least try the IVF route to become a Mummy. I had put IVF off for so long. Now, I want this more than anything and I start cycle #2 hopefully in the next week or 2.

I'm on other threads, but having support from ladies in my age group and situation will be a huge comfort.
During my last tx I really struggled to read posts about 28 year olds with 16 follicles and 12 eggs, when I produced a measly 4!

May I join you?  
Karen


----------



## jo_11

Karen: Welcome to the thread, you'll be in good company here with us naughty 40s 

Lindz: I hope your lining's ok and that it's just a dodgy scanner... I've had scans on two cycles where they thought I had a polyp but both times it turned out to be a bit of lining which had folded onto itself. I've been a bit worried as, like Poppy says, I don't know how they can see anything on those scans. But after the hysto my fears were unfounded. Keep us updated please; I'm following your diary anyway 

Jo
x


----------



## Gladys07

Morning gorgeous ladies,

Karen S - Hello,  I am also on here as well as our cycle one for the same reasons... xxx

Poppy - Congrats on our scan, thinking of you      rest and look after yourself and no swimming!

Lj - Good luck on staying away from the Shiraz

Justine b - Glad hysto went ok, hope the soreness subsides today for you . 

jo - 11 - Your boss sounds one in a million!!! Sending you folly growth thoughts   

Madasafish - Sticky thoughts and as everyone else says it only takes one      

Di - I am sorry you had an outrageous treatment at the hospital.  Your York spa break sounds like the perfect medicine. Good luck with the GP tests.

Kuki - All seems to be moving in right direct, flights booked etc stay positive   

Neems - I missed that prorgam but everyone at work was talking about it, may have to catch it on inlayer.

CD - Breathe..1....2....3.. Good luck and       

Lindz - Spot could have been anything as girls say faulty machines etc.  Try not to worry and relax for net Weds.

Hope25, Alexine, HHH, Lindz, and any I have missed HELLO and lots of love

AFM - I have decided to got to dance unless ill.  It might me a nice distraction, just need to figure out what to wear and where I am going to jack up!!! Was thinking of buying tummy reducing pants but a) wasn't sure you are allowed when stimming and b) Have only ere tried on and they felt very warm and have visions of over heating with hormones etc and been carted off with dress up showing attractive pants!  I am looking forward to starting stimming on Thursday

Speak soon.

Deex


----------



## Karen_S

Hi Dee,
So happy to see you on here as well.  Very excited for you for your stimming next Thursday. Grow those eggs, girlfriend!

To everyone else, sorry not to be too personal today with my message, but I want to wish everyone super-duper luck for your respective stage of treatment.

I have to go back over this thread again to get to know you all.

AFM - going to a dinner tonight with friends, one of whom is 7 months pregnant. She knows about my IVF, but it's still hard to put on a brave face when her humongous belly is right there! Last time I was subjected to the ultrasound photos. I'm happy for her, but just wish the conception-fairy had already visited me too. AAAAAgh! Thank God I'm still allowing myself a glass of wine, keep me sane. 
Anyone got any advice?

For all us youthfully challenged FF devotees: (hope that was a polite way of putting it and I haven't offended anyone   
_*Age wrinkles the body. Quitting wrinkles the soul*_

Stay positive, think Hopeful, and never give up!   

Ladies, have a great Saturday evening.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hello all!  Sorry have been a bit awol lately. No excuse other then devotion to the garden!  Still on track for our meet up I am thinking towards the end of May is everyone around then?  Have been skimming all the activity but too much to take in!  Big congrats though JO11 on your fab five. Really pleased for you -and got the     going full strength. 
HopeHopeHope - how rotten!  On the positive side maybe that nasty event has filled your nasty event dance card now and all the ticks will be on the plus side for the forseeable - I like to think life is balanced in that way   

Hello to everyone I have missed and oh also good luck CarnivalD in Cyprus. Big     for you too. I think we will be going to the same place but in August.


----------



## Kuki2010

Loo,

Please do let me know about the meeting. I love to come and meet you all. 

We are thinking to go to Dogus too. One of the main reasons is that 3 embryo transfers.. Istanbul clinic can not do 3 embies transfer. 2 Only.

CD, thinking of you..

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Karen S welcome, there's lots of us over 40s to keep you company

Dee - how was the dance, did you escape any potential knicker dramas?

Lindz - shame about the possible polyp - hope it was just a scan blip and that you get to do donor ET as planned, fingers X for you

CD - we are thinking of you

Neema - good luck with basting (I bet you will be doing it again soonish if you haven't already)

Lulubelle - I can't do meet up at end of May as it's my bday and am booked (all being well with tx) to go to Hay festival on 28th/29th. I think I'll be in London for next 2 weeks (can we do anything in this time to suit a few people) but 21st is no good as it's OH's bday as well.....

It's day 6 of stimms for me and I have said hello in person to Jo_11 at ARGC quite a few times over the last 3 days (seeing as we are both virtually living there at the mo!!). I am feeling tired and like belly is getting big -  I had scan this morn and I have 8 follies on left and 7 on right - but issue is that the right is racing ahead size wise the the left are lagging behind  (biggest on right is 18mm already).....they said they may end up just going with ones on right if left doesn't catch up but that they will try to make it so left catches up.  Have now been told to jab cetrotide at 5am tomorrow morn and am on notice for double blood tests.... they said I could do trigger in 3 days maybe 4, which would make EC probably this coming weekend. OH doing sperm freeze and analysis tomorrow (as backup)....... finger X 

Love to all Justineb XX


----------



## neema

Hi ladies....i tried to log on yesterday when i had all the time in the world to no avail but the website seems to have been down. Just a few PM's....

Lindz- Good luck with ET and hope that all goes well  

Jo_11 and Justine- Good luck with stimming and your next scans  , it's great that have met and know each other....not just cyber friends   Basting is anytime this week when i test positive for LH surge....i will keep you posted.

Poppy - Hope that you are having a good time in centreparcs and eating for two or three  

Karen - Welcome and you will find most of the ladies are very knowledgeable and helpful.

Gladys - Goodluck with stimming hun  

Hope25- Hope that you are ok and that stimming is going well  

Hi to everyone elsexx


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ladies,

A  few personals and love to all as always as was trying to catch up with you all on site yesterday but as we all know it was down!!

Neema - Thanks xxx

Justine - WOW, go girl I am     for left side to grow.  So this weekend then woop ! Lots of       .

Jo 11- How are the follies?

Lindz - I hope you are relaxing!!

CD - Thinking of you.

Madasafish, Kuki, Poppy, Du and all other lovely FF big hello and    for whatever stage you are at.

AFM - Dance is this Sat, need to try on dress now that AF has subsided.  I think I have decided against control knickers as the embarrassment of fainiting through heat exhaustion might outway the tummy show.  Am slightly concerned over OH drinking on Sat but trying not to get stressed and whatever will be will be.

Scan and bloods Weds and then start stimming Thursday!!!

Speak again soon love to you all.

Dxx


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ladies,

A  few personals and love to all as always as was trying to catch up with you all on site yesterday but as we all know it was down!!

Neema - Thanks xxx

Justine - WOW, go girl I am     for left side to grow.  So this weekend then woop ! Lots of       .

Jo 11- How are the follies?

Lindz - I hope you are relaxing!!

CD - Thinking of you.

Madasafish, Kuki, Poppy, Du and all other lovely FF big hello and    for whatever stage you are at.

AFM - Dance is this Sat, need to try on dress now that AF has subsided.  I think I have decided against control knickers as the embarrassment of fainiting through heat exhaustion might outway the tummy show.  Am slightly concerned over OH drinking on Sat but trying not to get stressed and whatever will be will be.

Looking forwad to Scan and bloods Weds and then stimming Thursday!!!

Speak again soon love to you all.

Dxx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok, does anyone know how  Lindz or CD are getting on?

I've reached the stage where ARGC want 2 blood tests a day (ouch!), they have dropped dosage down to 150, I think trying to get right side to slow and left to catch up. Had a scan today (where they saw less follies than the other day, which is a bit wierd, so I  am hoping they are still there).....I will have another scan on Friday and EC may be Sunday, possibly Monday.......

We have a birthday girl ....... Jo11......enjoy the rest of your day Hun! 

Justineb xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Just booked to see Dr. Gorgy for next week wed 18th. Want to get immune testing done well what ever he tihinks we should do. 

Any advice on what kind of questions or anything you can think of will help me to gain more out of this meeting with him? 

Justineb, don't worry those follies will be there.. In my ECs they always took more follies than they could actually see.. So there will be plenty come on sun or mon.. Lets hope the one in there somewhere.. 

Jo, A Very Happy Birthday!!!

No news on Lidz and CD... Keep checking.. Lidz is travelling today to the clinic.. CD should be there already.. well different countries.. But at the clinic..  Wishing them both lots and lots of luck.. 

I am following all your treatments with great interest I have to say.. Will rely on our decisions to move on to next stages in our journey.. 

Hope you all are doing well..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

The website seems to have had a few probs lately and had great difficulty logging in.

Jo-11 - Happy Birthday! Hope it’s a good one and a fantastic year ahead for you. Been reading your diary, fantastic! How’s the stimming going?

Lindz and CD – good luck with TX and hope all is going well.

Justineb – strange that you have had follies disappear, not heard of that before! Hope you’re keeping well.

Kuki – Hope your Dr Gorgy app goes well. I think I may head in that direction but all depends on what GP and review says.

Karens – Hi. Like you I was frustrated with 28 year olds and their 16 follies!( if only) So moved on here with like minded ladies who are experiencing the same things. Lovely and supportive.

Gladys07 – hope the dance is a good one. My DH wouldn’t let me wear anything he deemed too tight for all the TX as he didn’t want any follies squashing, so he’d approve of  not wearing the tummy reducing pants! Mind you it kept me indoors during 2ww as I will not be seen in public in jog bottoms/ legging, not a pretty sight.

Poppy – hope you’re enjoying CP and not swimming! Good luck with scan on Friday.

AFM – got my GP app tomorrow so fx that he’ll do the blood tests. I keep prepping what to say then forget bits, I’ve got a long list to go through too. I’ll let you know how it goes.

Much love to  everyone.

Di XXX


----------



## Lulu-belle

JO-11 and many happy returns. Heres hoping the Birthday Fairy brings you lots of luck and sticky sticky embies.


----------



## jo8

Hi

Sorry been AWOL for a bit - lot to sort out and needed a bit of a break - more of which later

Jo    always  wanted to use that one! Thought you were another Taurean - we are stubborn aren't we  Thanks for PM will reply tonight. Hope you've had lots of treats today - you deserve it stimming on your birthday! 

CD - hope everything is going ok for you    

Di - its taken me a few attempts to get logged in too - thought it was my connection!Hope you get the tests done by GP - I've used the plea in the past that had to pay for all my cycles so not asking for much really!

Justine - gosh your stimming seems to be coming round quick. One of my friends from another thread has just found out she's having twins after her go at Argc so they seem to know what they are doing as this was her 4th go so fx for you  

Kuki - no expert on immunes but think there's a link on her from Agate about tests to have - I'm sure someone with more knowledge will come along soon

Gladys - your post made me laugh about the tummy pants - how about flowing dress instead?I've used those tights with control tummy from M&S in past and you can get them in sheer so no-one would know 

Poppy - great news on the scan and hope you're enjoying CP

Neema - whens the next DIY session - fx?

HopeX3 - how awful for you - you must have been in total disbelief - know I would have been - hope the treatment is continuing to go well  

Lindz - hope you've got to ET today and the glowing went away of its own accord    

Karen - welcome - felt exactly the same as you 

Hello to anyone may have missed!

AFM - well reason for absence was bit of meltdown over what to do next between me and DP . Have been on list at CARE for DE for a while but DP wasn't keen - anyway about 3 weeks ago he decided he could go for it. So lots and lots of phonecalls, and trip to Northampton its all systems go - we're at the top of list so waiting for the 'call' now. Bit scared now its finally happened and even more scared if it doesn't work - please tell me this is normal  

Jo 8x


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo8 - fab news, what did you say/do to get him to change his mind - i need some of that for my DH!!
Happy birthday to Jo11
Carnicaldiva - hope you're enjoying Cyprus and the weather is fab!

Hello to Karen and welcome!

Hi Kuki, justine, Neema, lulu, gladys, poppy, lindz and everyone else - not much news from me, still on Anti biotics  - got 'the thrush'    to y'all xx


----------



## Gladys07

Evening ladies

How are you all?


jo -11 - Happy Birthday    hope you have had a fab day.

Jo 8 - No wonder you had time out that is a big decision for you both and you have to be in this together,things like that can't be decided over night.  But  you are on the journey now and anything worthwhile in life and that matters will always be scary and is of course normal.  Good luck.

Di  - Good luck with GP  and all your questions, hope you get some answers.

Kuki - Can't help with questions as newbie .. xx

Justine b - I bet you feel like you live at the ARGC at the mo.  Fingers crossed for Sunday xx

Karen - Hi double buddy, xx


Lulubelle, Neema, Lindz, CD, Madasafish and Poppy - Big hello who are you all?

AFM - Had scan and bloods today and can start stimms tomorrow and all been well e/c 25/5.  Any stimming advice?  I tried to dress I had in wardrobe and it flows over belly but had a job ding side zip up s bust has got bigger than expected so I am sure people won't be looking at my 5 month belly bulge and more at my mahoosive boobs!

Feel very tired so am going for a lie down.

Love to you all.

Deexx


----------



## poppy40

Hello from CP - enjoying our stay in the forest with loads of wildlife outside our lodge. Sorry have been awol for a few days - couldn't get on here for a few days and loads to catch up on.

Jo_11 - Happy Birthday! Hope you had a fab birthday & have been really spoilt  Don't worry about your follies, I only had 5 and got 8 eggs & your E2 is miles higher than mine has ever been. Any news on when your trigger might be?

Gladys - I have some of those lovely magic knickers but there's no way I could face everything getting squashed during tx - far too uncomfortable. Good news your boobs will be a very good distraction  Re stims - heatpacks (but not after ET) on your belly & loads of protein (the protein shakes are good to top up your levels)

Hope*3 - your poor thing on all those meds - hope you feel better soon 

Jo-8 - great you are going for DE. I'm sure its not an easy decision and tx is always full of unknowns so next steps are always scary. Wishing lots of luck  

Lindz - hope everything went well with your FET today & you're now PUPO  

CD - hope you are a PUPO lady too - let us know how you are   

Di - good luck with your appt tomorrow - let us know how you get on 

Kuki - good luck with your appt with Dr G. There is some great info on immunes on Agate's FAQ thread on the Immunes board. I'm sure Jo will be able to help you out too as she's def an immunes expert 

Justine - your follies are soundng great. Doesn't seem like 2 minutes since you started this cycle! Good luck for EC & fantastic fertilisation  

Neema - how are you doing? Good luck for the basting   

Karen - hello & welcome. Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle  

Lulu-belle - let me know when best day for meeting up is for everyone & I will try & make it. Would be lovely to meet some of you 

AFM - having a great time - lots of fresh air & beautiful scenery. Have been exploring on our bikes & doing a few activities - golf, mini tennis, kayaking - I'm absolutely shattered! Neema - I've been eating for Quads   (sausage roll cravings & enormous plate of nachos today - yum!). DS has bought a toy sweet shop so great fun & we seem to have half of CP's pick n mix in our lodge  Feeling pretty   as getting over a virus & nausea has kicked in again in last few days - kayaking really didn't help today but fed ducks to keep myself distracted 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Karen_S

Hi ladies,
Thanks so much for your warm welcomes and friendly messages.
Its great to read through everyone's history and feel I'm really not alone, I'm not too old and I CAN do this again.

I start d/r synarel nasal spray on Monday16th, then fingers crossed stimm jabs on 1 June. Increased drugs this time as they want to ensure perhaps a few more eggs this time round.

Did anyone have any worse/better side effects the second time on IVF? Would be interested to know what others have experienced.

I'm sorry I can't go into personals tonight, but best of luck to everyone stimming,    & happy moods to everyone on d/r   
I'll be joining you soon.

I have shared this thought on a few other threads, and maybe you might like it too:

_*If you want the rainbow, you have to put up with the rain.*_

Good night everyone.


----------



## hope25

dear ladies...will catch up soon...but just wanted to drop in to say a big happy birthday to Jo-11  

xx    hope 25


----------



## carnivaldiva

Happy belated birthday jo-11.

Back home. Had 4 grade a embies and donor produced 4 grade a embies .  Et was Tuesday and got back to uk late last night.  Just having a lie in as  not planning  on getting to work til 10.

Just feeling a  little nervous waiting for preg test 22 May.

Will catch up with you all later.  My love to all


----------



## alexine

*Carnivaldiva* Sending you lots of     for your grade A embies! 

Hope everyone is doing okay!
xxA


----------



## ElsieF

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? I have been floating around for the last couple of months not really knowing which thread to join. I know a few of you from past times, and everyone else, I feel I know you as I have been lurking here for a while&#8230; 

As you can see from my sig, dh and I have been through the mill a bit since January.  
Before Christmas we had decided to move on to DE, but then, amazingly, we got pregnant with our last frosties! Unfortunately we miscarried at 9.5 weeks.  

We have now decided that we are going ahead with yet another *final* OE cycle, this time at GCRM.  We are scheduled for treatment in June on the short protocol. I am due to start taking the pill on 30th May. This is a new one for me, haven't been on the pill for 20+years! We are planning to throw in some immune treatments in a 'why not' kind of way. My GP has very kindly given me a prescription for the immune drugs (I cashed in the prescription Immediately just in case some NHS system cancelled it  (yes, I am paranoid I know!) so now the drugs are safely tucked away in a drawer)

Our most recent event was our first ever natural BFP earlier this week, spin ending with a BFN this morning.  Although I am not upset really, more just amazed that the BFP happened and actually feel a small step closer to our goal of a baby!

Alexine - Hope you are well. Thanks for the messages over the last months  &#8230;. And we all want more pictures! 
Jo_11 - thanks for the diary! It's great to follow and very informative!
Jo, Justine , Hope, Gladys (and anyone else?)- Good luck with stimming     
Jo8 - its do great to have made a decision isn't it! One step closer!
Poppy - Congrats on BFP !
Karen - Hi, and personally I have never had any side effects from IVF drugs (except feeling sorry for myself re injections )
Carnivaldiva - How many did you put back? Not all 8 I presume !     
CD & Kuki - I may be in touch with you soon re DE in Cyprus . I am going over there on holiday next week, and plan to take a day to check out a couple of clinics (our new Plan B!)
Hi to everyone else!

Elsie F


----------



## Little B

hi to everyone and nice to see there are more new "old ladies" to join the rest of 40+ers.

I've been to my get started appointment at the Maigaard Clinic in Århus. The woman who dealt with me (us) couldn't have been nicer, her name was Pia and her English is fantastic. She showed us around and went over everything. We got our bundle of Puregon (I'm doing short protocol, recommended by the doctor, which at my age gives me confidence), which we will be billed for. 3 x 600 units = 830 pounds. To be honest I'm not sure if the trigger shot is included in there or if they will administer that to me in person, and as the magic medicine is in the fridge, I'm too lazy to go check. I think this is more expensive than in the UK, right? In Denmark (I have a Danish husband) there will be a cap on the costs, so while it is a lot of money, if we need another cycle, combined with my allergy and thyroid meds, we'll be close to the limit, and at that point I'll schedule another prescription batch for December 31st.

So, we now wait for AF...and she's late. Three days late. I feel pre-periody, so I really don't think I'm pregnant, but DH is checking the bankbook and crossing his fingers. I just want to get started!


Becky - I have thyroid issues, too, but you probably will find your body will respond quickly to the meds. Expect a lot of blood tests during your pregnancy.

Hope 25 - grrrr! horrible! that crappiness is balanced in a small way by your doctor's understanding.

Madasafish and Carnival Diva - good luck on the 2WW. Is anyone else waiting?


I've just scanned about 25 pages of postings to catch up, so my apologies to anyone I've left out. I didn't miss Mama Poppy's streak info, did I? I'll be in London soon so let me know when and where 



Bee


----------



## dyellowcar

Morning ladies,

CD - Congrats on being PUPO and some super grade embies on board. How many did you pit back? Did you freeze any?

ElsieF - Hi and welcome. Sorry for your MC, a hard thing to go through. It's a hard to decision to go from OE to DE, but like you I'm giving it one last shot this year with OE, not sure when yet tho.

KarenS - i felt my side effects were worse on 2nd TX, I was on Gonal F 375 and Menopur 75, I felt like my ovaries were going to explode. Good luck with the DR next week. It's always good to get started.

Poppy - I'm liking your cravings! Sausage rolls and nachos, way to go! Hope you're enjoying your week, you sound very active! 

Hope the water isn't too cold for the Kayaking.

LittleB - AF is an awful tease, never around when you want her! FX she is late for a reason! Did DH manage to sell his bike?
AFM - just got back from GP and he is a super lovely man! He said to ask Care to write all immune tests they would conduct and he would see to getting them done for me. Now just need to wait for review on 26th May. Off shopping this afternoon for a few clothes to take with me for my break in York next week. 


Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks Dyellow
Poppy, so happy pregnancy going well.
Welcome Elsie
Thanks Alexine for thinikin of me, as I know you all were.
I had 4 embies put back.  They don't like to do more than 3.  One was mine and 3 donors. I have 3 grade A (1s) of mine and 1 of donors on ice.
Going to book blood test for 23rd May and this time, trying desperately not to test before then.  Need to keep positive mentally.  Told my brother that I can't do heavy lifting or get stressed, so please pray that they stick.

Even though feeling nervous, I kinda feel that it's going to work.  Having EFT (tapping therapy) later.

The good thing about Cyprus was that they organised the hotel, transfers to clinic and even picked me up from airport.  None of this rushing back and forth to London for scans etc.

So fingers x fo us all.  Thank~God I have you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Little B

Carnival Diva - wow - four embies! It just boggles the mind to think of four little individual beans growing and growing and then looking around like, hey, what are those three doing here?  Good luck for one or two (is that okay to say?) winning the battle and being nice and strong.

DYellow, no, no sale on the motorcycle yet. The site he has it listed on says it has gotten lots of looks, but as Danish springtime is only recently "officially" here, we're hoping that in the next two weeks. Otherwise, we are in some trouble. I am already looking into babies-on-the-cheap (I can knit and sew, a bit! sleeping in a drawer never hurt anyone!) and thinking of where we can get hand-me-downs and borrowed bits. What a nice problem to have, right. Patience, Bee, patience...


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

My laptop charger is broken but i have ordered one....hope it arrives soon....using PC at the mo which is abit annoying...it interferes with work so i will be brief.....

Jo_11- Happy belated birthday   hope you had a great day and hope you get BFP for your birthday   

Poppy- Glad to hear that you are having fun at CP and spending quality time with DS (and eating for quads   )  

CD and Madasafish - Congratulations on being PUPO    for you two

Justine - Hope stimming is going well

Elsie- Hi and welcome...so sorry to hear about your M/C's   and Goodluck on your next try  

Hi to Gladys, LittleB, Di, Kuki, hope3, Jo8, hope25 and everyone elsexx

AFM- Basting #2 was yesterday.....eewww...hope i get the hang of it soon


----------



## poppy40

Neema - great news on the basting! - hope the 2ww passes quickly for you with some fab news at the end of it   I'm also addicted to Starbucks salted caramel & pecan slices . Will be going back to healthy eating again tomorrow or will be the size of a small country 

Little B - lots of luck with getting started & selling the bike . The drugs on my last cycle cost around £1600 - its so expensive 

CD - fantastic news on your amazing sounding embies. You'll be eating for quads soon too   Wishing you so much luck with this cycle & hope the 2ww goes really quickly   - def try & take it easy 

Di - have had to force myself to do a few things as have been soo tired - could have easily slept in the middle of my tennis  Just done some cycling, crazy golf & table tennis today & managed to fit in a nap & a bit of retail shopping whilst DH & DS went swimming. Got a lovely White Stuff cardi half price with some growing room incase I need it  Your GP sounds lovely - mine always seems to scare me rather than reassure me - lots of luck with your tests  

Hi Elsie - hello & a big welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear about your MC - its heartbreaking to get that far & lose a precious little one  Lots of luck with your next cycle  I'm trying to escape from the streaking  

Karen - I definitely felt a lot better on my second cycle & I'm sure all the extra protein helped.

Lindz - hope all ok with you 

Justine & Jo_11 - hope all going ok with your stims 

Hi to everyone  Got another scan tomorrow to check everything is ok - probably not as scared as last week but its still very nerve wracking. Lots of love xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Sort of better day today.. Trying to live with out thinking Tx prove to be very challenging for me.

Poppy, good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you..  

CD, wonderful.. 4 embies.. I am wishing you beautiful twins..  

I have found the thread for Immunes.. Got lots of qts in mind. Got to put them down on the paper..

Justine and Jo, wishing you lots and lots of luck for next week.  

Linz, hope it is all well in Ostrava..   

Hello to all the new ladies... Soon we will have lots and lots BFPs in here.. Hope you girls will carry the trend on too..

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Karen_S

Good evening lovely ladies,
I'm back and see lots of great updates. Seems like plenty of news.

*Jo11* - Happy belated birthday to you. Hope you had a good one.

*Dee* - we have been very busy today on 2 threads and PM's. Have a great evening. 
*
Poppy* - your BFP is very motivational. It CAN be done, and I CAN do it too.  Hope you feel better soon, maybe more salted caramel and pecan slices will help ?! BTW - what form of protein were you eating/taking to help you?

*Carnivaldiva* - WOW! 4 embryos - good luck and may they stick! I hope it doesn't get too crowded in there.   

*Elsie *- what fantastic and devastating news all rolled into one. To get BFP naturally must have been so exciting. Mother Nature can be so unpredictable. Good that you're feeling positive about it. Fingers crossed that the next BFP is THE ONE.   

*Little B* - lucky you can do all this in English. I'm in Germany and have all appointments, scans, and procedures in German. What a challenge- as if this isn't stressful enough. But I do what I have to do. I only hope that nothing gets lost in translation and that I don't end up in the wrong operating room, and end up with a hip-replacement or something. 

*dyellowcar* - oooh! news clothes. What did you buy? Hope you look and feel fabulous in them. Have a wonderful break. 

*neema *- pardon my total ignorance but what exactly is basting? I have an idea, but I'm sure you're not referring to cooking a roast! 

To everyone else, hope you are all well and good luck for whatever stage of this saga you are at.

*AFM *- Thanks everyone for your feedback about cycle #2 experiences. Mixed bag out there, so I shall just wait and see what's in store for me. Que sera sera. I ordered the d/r sniff drugs today and had a minor coronary over the price (DH and I are 100% self-funding this adventure). I had better prepare myself because the stimming drugs are crazy prices too. But this all part of the ride we are on.

On another thread I have started sharing a thought for the day. I'll spread the vibe here too:
_*"Don't be pushed by your problems. Be led by your dreams."*_

Have a lovely evening everyone.


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA a bit; the Argy bootcamp is quite relentless, so just a quick one...

Hope25:  Look forward to an update on the Egyptian experience.

CD:  Four on board, wowsers    Let's hope there's a sticky one or two amongst that lovely quartet.  I like the idea of having a mix inside so you're not sure whether it's OE or DE but they don't allow that in Spain (which is where we'd have DE).  Bet you're glad you took your phone/laptop now   

Elsie:  Welcome to the hread.

Poppy:  Glad all's well with you and you're enjoying CP.  

Justine:  Hello real-friend-not-just-internet-friends   Look forward to seeing you tomorrow morning, bright eyed and bushy tailed.  Fancy breakfast after bloods?  

Neema:  Well done on the basting; let the madness of the 2ww commence   

Kuki:  Glad you're investigating immunes; I think it'll be worth it.

Lindz:  By my reckoning you had ET yesterday;  that it went well.

Di:  Your GP sounds lovely.  Hope you did lots of shopping... I have been doing far too much lately which is stupid as we have zero cash... why does that make me want to spend more?   

Karen:  Yep, costs are def heart attack material, unfortunately.  It feels a bit like a tax on infertility.  

Lulu-belle:  Hope all's well with you 

Jo8:  Glad things are moving along with you   

Gladys:  Best of luck with stimming... the 25th will be here before you know it.  Not sure about any tips; I'm a bit of a weird one and quite like the injections 

Hi to Alexine, Kizzy, Hopex3 and anyone else I've missed.

AFM, day 12 of stims today and likely to trigger tomorrow as I'm down to 75iu as a dose (and it was double bloods and double scans today).  Feeling like a zombie and fed up with the 5am starts but hoping it's all worth it 

Jo
x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies so many new ladies so much good news and activity going on here, positive and hopeful  

Jo Happy Belated Birthday, and so close to EC WOW, I have missed loads, wishing you all the very best, it will be worth it, so nice to go through it with a friend as well from same clinic   

Carnival diva   on being pupo, sticky vibes to you, I asked if I could have own egg and donor at same time and they said no, how did you go about it  

Poppy hi there hon, so pleased all is going well with you, so pleased for you  

Lindz   CONGRATULATIONS , so very very pleased for you, hope you are ok, am thinking of you   

Justine hi hon how are doing, superb you and Jo are in contact  

Di   , wishing you a lovely break , hope the sun shines 

Elsie so sorry hon, you are so brave and positive your turn WILL come   

Hi to all new ladies and all old ladies, hope25, hopex3, kuki,alexine, kizzy,

Sorry just a quick catch up, on holiday next week so will catch up properly when i'm PUPO  , going to same clinic as Lindz on sunday, ET on monday, 12 hour day tomorrow at work as so busy so off to bed very soon up at 5.30, will be thinking of you Jo


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone - a quick post from me 

CD - congratulations on being PUPO with 4!!! (and having mix and match DE and OE - sounds great to me)

Lindz - hope transfer went well and you got a good number to put back

Madafish - hope you are not finding wait too gruelling

Elsie - a big welcome

Jo_11, look forward to breakfast 2m morn bright and early!!

Hope 25 - hope treatment in Egypt is going well.....

Sarah Essex - you will  soon be on your way (very exciting!)

Di - your GP sounds fab!!

Poppy - hi, sounds like you are having fun @ CP.....take care of that little bump

Dee - goodluck with starting stimms and budgeting ideas!!

I am also likely to trigger tomorrow so Jo_11 and I may even have EC @ ARGC on same day!!!  I feel very tired today  and my veins are in rebellion from the double bloods and I feel like my belly is about to pop.... apart from that am excited to see how next stages go.

Love to all, Justine XXXXX


----------



## alexine

*Jo and Justine* Good luck with the triggers tomorrow! 
      Here's to blasts for you both!
xxA


----------



## ElsieF

Thanks for the welcomes / wishes 

Sarah, Jo, Justine - its all happening this weekend!      
Lets hope you will be following Poppy in a few weeks. Streaks for all 4 of you?  
CD- 4 !  Well it just _has_ to work this time  I love the idea of a mix of OE / DE. I am going to check out Dogus and ISIS when I am over there on holiday next week. I was trying to imagine what it would be like to be preggers and not know which.. and I realised that I would feel exactly the same excitiment and love for the little embie(s). So it just goes to show that maybe the step to DE isn't that big 

AFM, I am off to wedding in Dorset this weekend, and looking forward to catching up with all my old friends from London, many of whom have spread themeselvs around the world in the last few years. I am feeling really good and still on a bit of a high about the Very short lived natural bfp! 
I find I am treading such a fine line between hope and, dare I say it: realism (darned Age thing  ) That I need to take enjoyment at every possible moment. 
This is such a rollercoaster of a ride. PMA is So important   . So lots of                                        To everyone!
(esp Jo after your talk with the embryologists yesterday. It all sounded very hopeful to me, but if you are feeling low then    )
Elsie


----------



## alexine

Hey *Elsie* great to find you here!  Enjoy the wedding this weekend and catching up with your friends. Also really hope you are on a roll with the bfp's!  
xxA


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ladies


Neema – Good luck with the basting  

Little B – Hello

CD – I am keeping everything crossed for you.    

Di- GP sounds lovely, hope your retail therapy was successful.

Elise – HELLO

Lulubelle – HELLO

Jo- 8 – HELLO

HHH – Hope nasty thrush has gone

Elise – Enjoy the wedding and keep up the PMA  

Alexine – HELLO

JustineB – Trigger today.. yeah… thinking of you.  Hope you get to have some rest soon.  

Sarah Essex- Good luck for ET and enjoy your hols.  

Karen – Hello double buddy.. how is that tea  

Kuki – How are you doing?

Poppy – how exciting that your scan is today….

AFM – Had a manic day yesterday, was trying to get to apt to banish grey hairs and have toes done but due to traffic light failure on the A40 it took me over two hours to get  home.  In the car I wanted a cig,  wine and anything I have given up but in the end just resorted to crying… Did first stimms last night all went well but defo felt the bluntness of the needle.
Q: I am slightly stressing about how many embies to put back, I have always wanted twins so that isn’t a problem but if we put  back three what if all three take!! And I am sure I read somewhere that 3 can lessen the chances of the other two. I know that once you get slightly older they don’t mind putting back multiples.  I am a little confused and a wee bit stressed about it.  Also do the clinic make the decision about blast dependent on quality etc Have any of you ladies had blasts?

Off to try and have a productive work day.

Love to you all.

Deex


----------



## ElsieF

Gladys,

re No of embies:
On our very first ivf, we got 4 embies. As it was our first round (i.e the best fertility test there is!) the doc wanted to put back 2 for safety sake. this was bfn. On our next 2 rounds there was no choice as we only had 2 embies, so not an issue.  In the final round we got 3 so put them all back. by this time we were told we had less than 10% chance of one taking even if we put 3 back   , so we did and another bfn.

Our doc was being very 'safe' only putting 2 back on the first go. It seemed sensible at the time.. However.....the only frosties we ever got were from the first round. and when we eventually did FET with those we got BFP with Twins!! Apparently there was less than 1% chance of this (and I notice I will be the only statistic on the clinics results reporting!) So, I can't help thinking that if we had put 3 back the first time then it would have worked. Ho Hum.   
You never know with these things though - maybe the bfp came from being drug free during the natural FET   
So, for what its worth, if I were you, I would put 3 back!

re Blasts
I guess theoretically they could have taken our first round 4 embies to blast - (I didn't know enough about anything to ask at the time) but I am glad they didn't as blast is simply a system for attempting to select the best embies. and it isn't fail-safe.
As we are all over 40, I presume we are all paying for this ourselves. (as opposed to those with only 1 x nhs IVF round that has to succeed that one time)  Although it would be nice to get a bfp first time, we are able to take a longer game look at the chances: If we freeze and extra embies, then it only costs around 1K to do a FET with them. This way we can try them all! 
There is always the risk of them perishing in the defrost of course.. so you have to weigh things up. Defrost technology seems to have got a lot better recently though. 
I would still choose to freeze rather than go to blast with my old eggs, as I feel every embie is so precious I want to give each one a chance inside me!
(DE would be a different matter of course! a change in Age, increased tx cost due to travel, and hassle of travel would change the dynamics completely!))
What do others think of this logic? does it make sense or have I maybe missed something?  

Elsie


----------



## ElsieF

ps
I forgot to say that as I got Hyperemesis Gravidarum last time, and was told by EPU that the symptoms would half if I only had a singleton. I am now absolutely terrified of having twins again. So when I went to see the ivf doc about this last try, I said I wanted eSET. GCRM actually actively promote eSET by offering a subsequent FET for only £400 (nice people). But even they said that I should put 2 or even 3 back as the chances of anything working are so low.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Elsie, on my first go of IVF I had 3 embies put back and one took.  So I'm not overly worried aout 4 embies,, but if they all take I'd be absolutely estatic.

Thanks ladies for all your good wishes.  I think I felt them moving today!!  Is that odd?  I'm hoping that means that they're embedding and sticking and dividing


----------



## poppy40

bu88er just lost a huge post of personals - will be back later or tomorrow to catch up but just to say all ok at scan today - phew!

Justine & Jo_11 - good luck for trigger  

Loving all the PUPO & soon to be PUPO ladies on here 

Time for a nap - love to everyone  xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone - thanks for the good wishes. I am doing trigger tonight. EC will be Sunday morning.    for a reasonable number and some good quality eggs and embies. We are having ICSI (ARGC said there were too few normal sperm to do straight IVF)......For the first time my immunes are within normal parameters (they were down when I was pregnant earlier this year, but still not normal) - so I am very hopeful that this will make a difference this time.    

Dee - I've had 3 8 cell grade A/B put back in fresh cycle (BFN) and then had two in frozen (one 6 cell grade a/b and one compacted pre blast that I think was 12 cell)  and also got a BFN. I'd definitely have 3 again to increase chances and not worry so much about multiple risk (as so small in over 40s).......... Hope you cheered up after your tears - it's normal to be emotional going through this (the hormones do funny things to us). In terms of jabs, I have found sitting down whilst doing  them and doing them in tops of legs much less painful than doing them while standing and doing in tummy - so experiment with different areas. The needles should go in quite easily - so if you are struggling talk to clinic. You should be using small needles if you have syringes....not the big mixing needles.

Neema - hope  basting went well - fingers crossed this month.

Poppy - it's brilliant that all was well at the recent scan   

Keep strong ladies in 2WW!!

Love to all, Justine


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for all the good luck messages  - must have helped as there was no glowy bit on my scan and my lining was perfect at 12mm.   The Dr said that sometimes the extra hormones can cause scan anomalies but if I don't get pregnant this time get it checked out just in case.  

I had 3 grade A blasts transferred, plus there may be one of my own in there too as I'd ovulated, so I'm officially PUPO again.  I had the whole caboodle this time - prednisolone, clexane, aspirin, depot Medrol injection, plus intralipids so one of these embies had better stick (hopefully not all of them though).  DH is now paranoid that we're having quads!  

Sorry I'm WAY behind on the thread - think I need the whole weekend to catch up with how everyone's doing.  I know that Jo and Justine are in for EC soon so good luck ladies!    

Lindz xxx


----------



## madasafish

Sorry have been AWOL for  afew days, trying to distract myself from the obvious!
Poppy - so pleased for you, all is going well so far - you sound so happy 
Lindz - Great to hear of 3 transferred - lots of   
Justineb - Good luck on Sunday for EC - lots of    
carnivaldiva - how are you feeling - when is your OTD? Hope your time during the 2WW is going quickly    for stickies for you!

AFM - have only a few days left to OTD and have been feeling very philisophical. As you know my pain was horrendous after ET (just the one )and has now finally gone, but it took 5days!! At the end of this week, have started to haev pmt signs - grumpiness, tearful and generally huge! Still we continue to hope, but DH & I have already agreed to go through it again before considering DE. So, one step at a time - but the plan is already in place if our first try hasn't work.

Love and luck to all others I haven't said hi to. Have a great weekend x
ps. can anyone tell me how to add my timeline details at the bottom of posts - so you can see where I am at etc. Thanks x


----------



## hope25

Hello Girls...sorry for being awol for a while...being abroad makes it a little difficult for me to keep up.

Cd , madasafish and Lindz...congrats on being pupo...so much  going on on this thread I really hope we get alot of BFPs this year

Poppy...good to know you and little beanie are well....our precious preggars lady....hope we all join you soon

Karen and elsie...welcome

Elsie..I agree with you re not going to blast..i have been pushed to go to blast with my uk cycles and the embies have suffered..i belived back with mum asap is best and gives them the best possible chance of survivial...i am going to try my best to push for a 2or max 3 days in the lab for my embies this time before i urge them to put them back inside me.

Gladys...good luck with the stimming...

Justineb...wow...you are cycle buddies with Jo at the argc...am envious of the mega attention you are both getting...i think its great how argc keep fine tuning meds etc..wishing you all the best hun

kuki...hi...yes I agree with you re follies..my doc here in Alexandria also said that i they see 5 its usually 7 as the scans are not 3d so a couple hidden out of view..good luck with the immunes testing...keep us posted

Dyellowcar..so sweet of your OH to keep an eye on your undies and be vigilent about those follies...sometimes I have to keep drilling info into my oh re treatment to get him more involved so its nice your hubby is visualising those follies and caring for their wellbeing..cho chweet.

Neema...how is everything sweetie...hows it all going?...are you now officially pupo too post basting..good luck for the 2ww hun.

HHH...hope it all clears soon xx

Alexine...how is the little one...a kiss all the way from egypt xx

LittleB...im on puregon too for the first time..i am on 4 x 100ml vials per day and they cost approx £20 PER vial(ouch)...so i will get through 48 vials in 12 days of stimming ...are you only taking 18 vials for the whole stimming period..wow..thats great if so..my doc is blasting my ovaries with everything theyve got to get them to produce a good number of follies. Keep us posted..its always good to know what meds and cost etc in various countries.

CD...your cyprus experience sounds fab...how nice to have all your transport taken care of...really reduces the stress...all the best for test day...glad you had 4 put back...i read somewhere that the more embryos you have put back..the more chances of implantation as the increased number of embryos enhances the environment for implantation...or something to that effect. 

Di...i wish I had a GP like yours...the gps at my practice are so keen on cutting costs they dont like to prescribe anything if they can get away with it...grrrrrrrrr.

Jo...cant believe you're done with stimming already...God..time flew...I dont even know how many follies you have..oh...my ...i must go back and catch up..have been so busy here in Alexandria every evening catching up with OH's relatives and friends that havent had a chance to sit down and properly go thru FF...tonight hubby has gone to his fathers place alone so i got a chance to stay behind and post on here. Lots of luck for EC...i will hopefully be triggering next week...if i get that far.

AFM...As you all know...lost £5k of our money here in alexandria while on the way to get it changed to Egyptian pounds...i went straight to the police crying ...got a report number..then hubby told me to ring the british cousel...i called them and they said i need to bring the police report and they will help me recover the money via my travel insurance......well....that was shock number 2..I have ALWAYS taken out travel insurance for all our holidays...never had to claim on them...but as we were coming to hubbys home city..we thought that if any of us needs a dr..hubby knows them all...never thought of insurance for any other reason but medical...never thought we would ever loose money...ladies..i have never been pick pocketed in my life...nor have i carried £5k ever as only carry max £10/£20 as use plastic everywhere..but the day i do carry cash..its gone..and to top it all..i didnt take out insurance...i cried all over again...had to borrow money from a kind friend here...its such bad luck...and such good luck for the lucky sod who decided to pull out the envelope from my handbag...it was a sealed envelope..i would love to see the look on his face when he opened it and saw a big wad of crisp new £50 notes..i saved forever for that amount and it went in one go...now buying my meds here has been a painful experience as although I should be used to it...in the UK i always put everything on credit card..but here...shelling out cash..that too borrowed cash is a really uncomfortable feeling..also..we have never lost our luggage ever...but on this one uninsured trip..we lost our luggage too for the first 2 days so wore the same clothes 3 days running...nice...will never go uninsured again and will be ever so vigilent with cash in future..

I should have started stimming same day as Jo-11 and justineb but due to a cyst (never had one before) it was delayed as the doc tried to shrink the cyst first before stimming. I am on decepeptyl injections to supress ovulation and on 200 puregon am and 200 puregon pm plus 150 (now increased to 225) menopur every am. its the highest dose of stimms ever..(not cheap)...and will probably be on viagra from tomorrow onwards. The upside is that the costs of bloods is very cheap here aswell as the ivf with ICSI which will be only 6000LE which is roughly £900. I am back tomorrow for a scan after 7 days of stimms ..i have roughly 8 follies around the same size and the good thing is that the doc does all the scans so he sees everything (not quite everything..i have my modesty covered by a big white cotton sheet down to my toes) first hand and can decide from that which way to take stimming. I still reel from the pickpocket event as it hits me every few hours as I actually felt the moment the envelope was pulled out of my handbag as it was a small shoulder bag with a long strap that i had across my body..and i turned to my little dd and told her not to tug on my bag and saw it open and swung round immediately but only saw hoardes of people getting off the tram..i kick myself for not seeing the person who did it as I would have pounced on him/her and sat on them  ...it would be the only time where my excess weight would have come in useful...but alas ...the bugger got away...I denied myseld so many things to save that money and someone else will get the benefit...grrrrr.
I want to  end on a good note...so just want to say its lovely to have so much activity on this thread...so many of us cycling...i pray we are all blessed with healthy baby bumps soon...

lots of luck to all you lovely ladies
hope25
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes  I had a lovely day with DH, well half day, seeing as I spent 'til midday at the Argy. I'm on my way to the blood clinic now so I'm going to attempt to catch up on personals. Apologies if I miss anyone; as you'll know, phone scrolling is not the easiest!

Justine: Enjoy your drug-free day my love. I'm so sorry we didn't trigger on the same day but I'm 99pc sure I'm 'ripe' now and will be triggering tonight (fx).

Sarah: All the very, very best for ET on Monday; so glad there will be lots of us on the 2ww at the same time.

Lindz and CD: Many congratulations on being PUPO. I have very good feelings about the two of you; you've both been through so much, that I reckon it's about time to reap some good luck.

Alexine: How're you and the lovely Mirielle? Re ET, I think I'm going to ask for day 3 transfer, just 'cause we've never had one... I'm not sure my embies like being in vitro, so I reckon in vivo might be best this time. The embryologist is talking about transferring 2 on day 3, then a blast on day 5/6 (assuming we get one)... Thinking about that at the month but wondering whether the second transfer might disturb the day 3 ones.

Elsie: Thanks for your good wishes  Have a great time in Dorset; I love that part of the world.

Dee: Well done on your first stim injection! Sorry you felt the needle; has the clinic got any thinner ones? I have not felt any of my stim injections at all. On my last 3 cycles I've gone to day 5; the embryologists usually make the calls although it'll depend on your clinic; some only like to put back on day 3. If they can't choose the best 3 (which has always been my problem), they take them to day 5. I wouldn't worry about all 3 taking, like Elsie says; at our age it's highly unlikely.

Poppy: Fab news re your scan; I'm SO happy for you!

Madasafish: You're on the home stretch; well done! Re your signature, you need to go to 'profile' then 'forum profile' and then it should be self explanatory (I think!).

Hope25: Lovely to hear from you! Sorry about the money/travel ins situation, and also the light-fingered Egyptians. How awful. Fab news about the follies though; when's trigger? 

Hi to Di, Neema, 
Little B, Hopex3, Kizzy, Kuki and anyone I've missed.

Jo
xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hope25 - great that you've got 8 follies developing. Maybe you could recoup your money by organising trips for some of us other UK ladies to come over for IVF and take a commission...it's SO much cheaper and sounds pretty full-on?!

Jo and Justine - good luck with EC in next day or 2

Poppy - glad your pregnancy progressing nicely...bet you can't wait to see your poplet on the small screen again?

CD - hope all is well 

Been reading but lurking...praying for natural BFP the old-fashioned way..you never know...

LJ x


----------



## alexine

*Jo* Good luck with the trigger this eve!!    I didn't realise they could transfer 3 day embies and then a blast a couple days later.... sounds like a very good plan!  What did the embryologist say about doing a second transfer...is there a risk of disturbing the embies? ARGC seem to really know their stuff....I would be tempted to go for it. I really hope this is the one for you and DH!

Little M and I are doing well....still in Canada regaining sea legs....for now just riding the wave... 
*
Hope25* Really sorry to hear about the insurance etc....REALLY sucks!!!  

*Lindz*    For sticky embies!

I hope everyone else is doing okay!    
xxA


----------



## Gladys07

Morning ladies,

Firstly thank you so much for those that replied to my embie and blast question , it has really helped.

Hope 25 - Do you have free travel insurance with your bank?  Great news on scan and your follies xx

Jo - 11- Glad you had a good birthday. Hope all goes well today and you get to trigger tonight.

Justin b- Thank you for your advice and good luck for ec tomorrow.

Elsie - Thank you so much for your post it was great reading and wonderful advice from experience.

Madasafish - Keep busy to take your mind of OTD  I will     for you

Neema, LJ, Di, Little b, HHH, Poppy, Kuki, CD, Alexine, Karen - Hellooooo   

AFM :  Needles - all is good and I am fine with the injections it is just with the gonad f one as you put it in vial it blunts slightly, used to it now.
          Very tired but keep waking up at 5.30 needing number 2 toilet urgently, hopefully get some rest tomorrow.  Getting vey excited and can't believe how quick journey has gone and I will be PUPO is two weeks.  Off to dance tonight with bloated boobs as distraction to bloated belly LOL.

Thank you again for all your advice on the embies, i think three it is then!!  I just hope I have that luxury of choice now,

Have a wonderful day and speak to you all soon.

Deex


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Gladys - hope you had a lovely evening - those boobs will be doing a dance of their own 

Alexine - hope all is going well with your beautiful LO - have you got any more pics we can cluck over?!

LJ - good luck with the BMS - there are so many stories on here of natural BFPs just after a failed cycle  

Jo_11 - you must be exhaused you poor thing. Saw your diary - lots of luck for trigger tonight & EC on Monday. Sounds like you could do with a duvet day tomorrow  I've always had day 3 transfers (never had enough to go to blasts) and can recommend it 

Hope25 - wow amazing post  Sounds like they are taking really good care of you in Egypt - lots of luck with your stims . I'm not surprised you are distraught about the money - its such a lot to lose. Its worth checking with your bank or credit card to see if you have any travel ins as many of them offer it free with accounts these days 

Madasafish - great you have a plan but really hope this one works for you so you don't need it  . My cons at my satellite clinic recommended DHEA when I did my 2nd cycle and it did seem to help - got double the number of eggs on 75iu more stims per day. Its also apparently had good results in reducing MCs so hoping that helps me with this preg as I've had a couple. May be worth asking OFU if you do need a follow up - you ideally need to take it 3 months before stims starts.

Lindz - yay fantastic you are a PUPO lady & those embies sound amazing. So hope its your time for your long awaiting BFP - keeping everything crossed for you  

Justine - Wishing you so much luck for EC tomorrow - let us know how you get on & hope you get a bumper crop of beautiful eggs and great fx  

CD - hope you are taking it very easy & those embies are snuggling into their new home   You so deserve to get a BFP after everything you've been through. When is OTD?

Sarah - wishing loads of luck for ET on Mon - let us know how you get on  

Di - hope you're having a lovely weekend away

AFM - have slept most of the afternoon so feeling a bit groggy - sod the unpacking & laundry mountain  Anyway time for Eurovision 

Have a fab weekend everyone  xx


----------



## jo_11

LJ:  Good to hear from you; don't be a stranger   All the best with ttc naturally   

Alexine:  Glad you're well   Re the embies, there is no guarantee that a day 5 transfer on top of the day 3s won't harm the embies but they're microscopic, so what re the odds?  I 'think' I'll go for 3 on day 3 though... I may not have to make the choice though, it get chosen for me.   we get that far!  

Poppy:  Good to hear from you... yep, the laundry can wait, you put your feet up and watch Eurovision... I'm not sure I could manage it without copious amounts of alcohol!  

Gladys:  Hope you three, you, and your bloated (.)(.), have a lovely time at the dance 

Justine:    for tomorrow.

AFM, I'm hot on Justine's heels and have just done my trigger shot.  All I can think about at the mo is tomorrow's lie-in...  I cannot wait!

Jo
x


----------



## jo8

Morning ladies

Justine - hoping EC goes well for you today and you get lots of lovely eggs    

Jo_11- same for you sweetie - its got to be your turn this time - will be thinking of you tomorrow    

CD - Blimey didn't realise you could have 4 put back - hope they are all starting to settle in nicely ready for the next 9 months  

Lindz- hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad and they are all snuggled in  

Di - hope you enjoy the trip to York - where are you staying? I used to live in York - now in Harrogate so PM me if you want any recommendations on places to eat,etc. Its a bit chill up here at mo (not sure where you live) so pack up a few woollies!!!

Dee - if you are on gonalF you can get it as a pen with needles you change each day so isn't painful at all - might be worth asking at your clinic?

LJYorkshire - good look with the TTC    Thought we'd cracked it this month too - tiny bit of spotting on day my period due then  nothing but AF arrived 36 hours later - was even contemplating getting peestick  

Poppy - good luck for scan this week - if your so tired its got to be a good sign!

Hope 25 - so how many days into stimming are you now. A shame about the insurance - such a nightmare. Feels like you've been away ages - are you staying out there for 2ww as well?

Madasafish - hope this last few days aren't getting to you too much  Think it defintely helps to have plan B if it comes to the worst.

Elsie - welcome - sounds like you've been through it since Jan - hope you're turning a corner  

AFM - anyone know anything about thyroid levels? Had mine repeated this week - my TSH is 1.26 but my T4 is 20.2 (its gone up from 19.9) - GP thinks it won't be a problem but consultant at CARE had said it should be nearer 12 so waiting for them to decide what it means but worrying that its going to delay things and I've been waiting so long for us to get going again  

Probably won't be on much till later in week as its my birthday and parents have decided to pop and visit - nice really as they my dad was really ill before Xmas so they haven't been over in ages so hope my OH wasn't planning a romantic meal out  

Have a good week!!

Jo8 x


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh gosh I've got so behind again - sending you all lots of luck  and hugs 

Mollie is now 3 months old  Here is a couple of updated pics of her - http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P140511_1654_01.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P140511_1653_01.jpg


----------



## justineb

Hi Ladies, a short post as I'm still groggy from EC, amazingly I got 12 eggs and am over the moon, its more than i had before, I just hope they are mature and we get to next stage with fertilisation.

Kizzy, lovely new pic of Molly.

Jo11, I  will be thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else!


Justine xx


----------



## jo_11

Justine:







my little battery hen. Fx they're all (or mostly) mature and that James does his bit in the lab now  I'm now wondering if I have ANY eggs in me; I'm not even bloated... my skinny jeans still fit fine! We'll see what Mr T can find tomorrow.

Kizzy: Molly is an absolute peach; IWOOT!

x


----------



## alexine

*Justine and Jo* Cheering you on for EC and lab action!!    
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Jo8: Sorry, I don't really know about thyroid levels, although there is a thread here on FF with very knowledge girls... there's a FF I know called kdb who you may want to PM (she's pretty much the resident expert ). Does this mean you're all set to go, once your thyroid's under control?? A very happy birthday for next week
















Alexine: Thanks love


----------



## poppy40

Justine - amazing news on your bumper crop of eggs - how brilliant! Fingers crossed for some action tonight in the lab & lots of lovely embies tomorrow  . Hope you get lots of rest over the next few days x

Jo-11 - sadly had to avoid alcohol to get through Eurovision so slept through most if it instead  Don't worry about not feeling bloated before EC - I didn't on my last go and the bloating didn't kick in until a few days after starting the lovely cyclogest. I'm now well & truly bloated having been on it for 5 weeks so far  Lots of luck with EC tomorrow - will be thinking of you  

Alexine - gorgeous photo of your little miracle!

Kizzy - those pics of Mollie are just adorable!

Jo8 - sorry I can't help with the T4 query - your TSH level looks really good though. As Jo said the girls on the thyroid link are really helpful - hope you get it sorted soon 

Hope the PUPO ladies are doing well - looking forward to some lovely BFPs on here  

I know this is in the awful DM but it's a nice BFP story after 4 failed IVFs http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1387142/I-thought-I-d-lost-baby-Then-saw-little-arm-waving-Kate-Silverton-reveals-trauma-IVF-treatment-ended-joy--natural-way.html

Wondering how on earth I will get any work done for the next few weeks - am so tired all the time. DH says its like living with an old dear - by the time I've had a shower & breakfast I'm knackered & as soon as I've finished my lunch, I need a nap 

Love to everyone & looking forward to hearing from the PUPO-to-be ladies tomorrow xx


----------



## hope25

LJyorkshire...aww..thanks...I would be glad to help and advise on getting your way around Alexandria and a apartment to rent as have been lucky and found a nice place thats heaps cheaper than other places and miles better in terms of area, building and apartment..has wifi and air conditioning and is a period building probably built by the clever Greeks and has beautiful common area (ie stairs and landing etc)...if you look at the other typical apartment blocks from the inside..they are nothing compared to this. The landlady who owns the whole block and has the flat opposite us-she speaks English which is rare here and usually rents to Foreigners and works only by word of mouth as this is an exclusive building and she doesnt accept just anybody. I would be happy to pass on her contact details and make a personal recommendation for any of you wanting to go. As far as the IVF/ICSI doc is concerened..he is lovely too..very thorough..more about him when I have finished treatment but so far so good. Also can pass on the details of a pharmacist just 2 mins walk from the apartment who will give you a discount on drugs...we tried many places and they all charge marked price..but he is the cheapest..and he is the most knowledgable..We will try and pre empt him re any foreigners coming for same fertility meds as being passed on by us so he gives you the same discount. They have a lovely stretch of sandly beach across the length of the city and just 5 mins walk from the flat...and the World famous Alexandrian Library , the citadel and lots of places to shop and eat.

Jo8..so sweet of you to feel like I have been away for so long...Im touched ...someone misses me..how nice..Sorry..I am not knowledgable on thyroid levels but am sure there are some lovely ladies on here who can shed some light on it...I am on day 9 of stimms...please see AFM for more details...Happy birthday in advance..have a lovely day with your parents.

Justineb...wow...they say 12 is the perfect number...too many and quality is effected and too little and chances of finding a good one reduce...but 12 is spot on...I only got a bfp when I got 12 eggs..sadly it ended up implanting in the fallopian tube so ectopic...lots of luck for great lab action ..

Jo-11...hope you had a lovely relaxing day...have been reading your diary..wow...is so full on..you must be exhuasted but nice to have them so militant and treat you with top priority...lots of luck for EC tomorrow hun..will be thinking of you.

Poppy...feeling tired and taking a nap...aww bless...all good signs..means things are going great guns inside and thats why you are tired...ahh..those pregnancy symtoms that we all look out for...how I wish I was in your shoes...take care of yourself hun...nap all you like ..and enjoy being pregnant

Afm...Had scan number 6 with doc and he mentioned that my lining had a triple line but lining had a hazy section which indicated I wasnt taking enough fluids...he was spot on...i hardly drink any water...he doesnt really give you measurements as I dont think he is used to women who care or ask..but i saw him measuring some follies so asked...he told me I they were 13.1--14mm, around 4 on LH and 5 on RH...not exact figures but atleast he knows whats going on and he is adjusting my stimms accordingly...thankfully he has my cycst under control which has shrunk to 1.5mm from 4mm...Thank God as he said if the cycst starting sucking up stimms meds and grew he would have to do a mini op and aspire it out...so avoided that...He has now put me on half tablet of vierecta...is a blue tablet...cousin of viagra...thank God I didnt go to the pharmacy with hubby...they must have thought that hubby was popping in for the blue pills for a evening of XXX action  ...no such luck heehehehehe. Anyway back for another consultation with doc tomorrow morning and another scan...this is great that I get to see the doc each time...at my UK clinic I went 3 rounds of ivf without seeing my doc once..Anyway...just to let you know..would be in for EC around thur-Fri-SAt..not sure yet...and he is doing the EC and ET personally...I told him I have never been treated by a male dr and he assured me I would be fully covered as he insists on it and I could be fully awake for the procedure if I wanted or have GA whichever I preferred...he also told me he has worked in clinics in Europe and he was in Germany and walked in and found the women legs akimbo fully undressed..he said he had to tell her to cover up with a sheet as he is not in favour of the uncovered look and its not the way the Drs work in Egypt...thank God..so although I didnt get a woman Dr to treat me...I got a chap that wont see anything that neednt be seen..phew.
I suspect this post is getting long so will sign off and give a quick apology for my previous looooong post...I didnt realise it was so lengthy as i just pressed post and signed off..then saw it today and realised how long it was...thanks for all of you that managed to get through reading all my waffle...hope I didnt bore anyone to tears..

Luv to all..
P.S the weather has been brilliant ..always sunny but never hot enough to break into a sweat..infact very mild and pleasant. Hows the weather back home?
hope25


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy the first 12 weeks you are more tired than you've ever felt in your life!    But it's cos you are growing a placenta - takes a lot of energy


----------



## Gladys07

Just a quick hello lades as on way to work and need to concentrate this week  

Justine - 12 eggs is fantastic news, when is ET?  Rest up.

Jo 11- Good luck at ET today, sending lots of positive eggy thoughts.

 to everyone else.

Dxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Madasafish and lindz, good luck with 2ww and test date. Sending lots of positive vibes.

Justine and jo hoping ferilisation goes well. I had 9 eggs, last time i had that many was 3 years ago.

Blood test booked for 23  may, but plan to do hpt day before. Resisting pee stick, but really hard.

Hi to alexine and kuki, your lil bundled are gorgeous.

Poppy, hope a few more of us will be joining you. X


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Carnivaldiva!    
xxA


----------



## Little B

well hello ladies,

some good news for a Monday morning? I am pregnant!

Apparently we have a frugal little bean onboard, because this is all natural. I've not been on anything in months, and was just going to start treatment at Maigaard as soon as my period started. I guess baby heard all of our money discussions, or he/she wants dad to keep his motorcycle (we'll discuss that when you actually get here, little one).

So although I am counting on nothing and keeping my odds firmly in my mind, I am almost 5 weeks along! It can be done!

much love and hope to everyone,


Bee


----------



## alexine

Big congrats Little B on your BFP!!  
xxA


----------



## ElsieF

Way to go Little B!


----------



## justineb

B - amazing news - just what we need on thread! Congratulations, you must be SOOOOOOOOO happy!     (I don't know how to do the dancing pom poms or elephants!) 

CD - bet you were delighted with 9 as well and your 4 embies...........must be the 'season' for making lots of eggs! Lets hope Jo11 gets what she wants too as her EC is today.

Poppy - I think it's a good sign you are so tired!!  

Thanks for all good wishes. Lab action going Ok so far (10 embies made it through the night, one egg was immature and one embie  fertilised but was abnormal). Fingers crossed the rest keep going. if they can't choose between them on day 3 (weds) we will probably go to day 5 (fri).

Justineb XXXXXXX


----------



## Gladys07

LOL Justine it is actually BEE with the good news and not me DEE .. yet 

Good luck today and Bee fab news.

Dxxx


----------



## Karen_S

Good morning all,

I haven't replied in this thread so much lately, but I do read it often. 
I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend, and looking forward to another action-packed week.

To everyone one with a milestone today - good luck!

*Lindz*- congrats on being PUPO. I hope I get that far. Fingers crossed for you.  

*madasafish *- hang in there. When is OTD? I hope the result is a BFP. Good luck!  

*hope25 *- I am so sorry to read about your experience in Alexandria.  I was heart-broken for you as I read your post. Good to read that you're still steaming ahead with it. Thinking of you and praying that it leads to you treasured baby-bump.  

*LJYorkshire *- never give up hope, The "old-fashioned" BFP could be just around the corner. 

*Alexine *- wow, Canada. Where are you?

*Dee *- ditto hello, and do some work today! 

*Poppy*- your BFP is motivating me to keep going on this journey
*
jo-11* - good luck with the EC. Fingers crossed for you.  

*jo-8* -Happy birthday. Hope all goes well with the thyroid situation. 

*Justine *- great result from your EC. I hope I can get double-digits this time. When's ET? good luck.  

*Little B *-fantastic news! Again, another inspiration, and natural. Congratulations! 

*AFM *- first snort of the Synarel this morning. I woke feeling very apprehensive that I'm going down this path again. My mental defence mechanisms are making me question why I'm doing this, but the first baby I see today will remind me of my end goal.

DH and I also had a long hard talk about this IVF journey, and would you believe we prepared a "pre-drugtial agreement" to hope us both cope as a team through the next 6 weeks. These drugs do strange things and we both have to remember the usual, calm Karen is possibly going away for a little while, and the drugs are moving in. He has promised to ignore my outbursts and count to 5 each time I verbally explode. I, in return, have promised to stay as calm as possible and employ whatever methods I can to relax and look after myself.
So, as I enter into the meltdown zone and I may vent here with my FF from time to time, just remind me of my "agreement", ladies. I have to realise that this is hard on the DH as well.

My thought for the day:
_*In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity*_


----------



## justineb

Dee - sorry! blame it on the sedation yesterday, brain not working properly!!

J XXX


----------



## poppy40

Little B - amazing news!! Huge Congratulations to you & DH!             Take it easy & put your feet up 

Justine - wow 10 embies is brilliant - how exciting. Hope they continue to divide    & you could even have some left to freeze for a few siblings! 

Jo-11 - thinking of you this morning - hope all went well with EC & you enjoyed the sedation  

Karen - good luck with the sniffing. I think the DR is the worst bit (other than end of 2ww ) - good idea to have a pact with DH!

CD - thanks honey  I'm still half expecting things to go wrong - the nurses told me off on Fri & said I should try & be more positive & they want to see this baby when its born (nearly set me off ) but guess its self preservation. I keep thinking I just need to get through the next month & then I can relax a bit. Keeping everything crossed for you for next Mon    

Hope25 - Egyptian IVF sounds the way to go - I reckon you could set up a new business sorting out people's treatment over there & its sooo cheap compared to anywhere in Europe. Let me know if you need a business partner   Lots of luck for your scans & for EC this week    

Kizzy - its very true - I always get so tired!  Was glad of a lie-down at acupuncture this morning!

Madasafish - lots of luck with testing   

Di - how was York?

Gladys - how was your dance?

LJ - how are you honey?

Kuki - how are you & your little poppet?

Hope*3 - hope you're feeling better  

Alexine -  

Love to everyone  - had better get on with some work & got my lovely annual PAYE return to do which will no doubt be ridiculously complicated & long winded - good old IR  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats Little B


----------



## neema

Hi Ladies

Wow......so much to read...i will try and catch up properly when i get home subject to arrival of my laptop charger aarrrggghhh!!

Hope25 - I am fine and thanks for your wishes. Great post/s...i will read them comprehensively later. Sounds like you are having a nice time (albeit broke) and that stimming is going great....you MUST up your water intake as it helps to flash out the drugs out of your system and helps the follicles grow....if you can't stand plain water, try drinking cordial,herbal teas or squash. Good luck hun  

Poppy - So happy to hear that the scan went well...when do you find out how many took??. Being tired is a great sign that all is going as it should   

LJ and Lindz - Congratulations on being PUPO, fx crossed for you  

Justine - That is fantastic news...10 eggs is really promising, fx crossed for you and i hope and   this is the one for you  

Jo_11 - Hope that you are enjoying your drug free day....drink lots of water and all the best for 2moro  

Karen - Basting is self insemination   . Goodluck on your forthcoming treatment.

Gladys - Glad to hear that you are now stimming, sending you tons of   

LittleB - Congratulations on your BFP....this is really great news and i am so happy for you guys, DH can keep his bike now   

AFM - Nothing new to write home about.....apart from being bloated as i am on cyclogest to see if that sorts out the length of my luteal phase.

What a great week to start the week...B's BFP and quite a handful of ladies in their 2WW or soon to be!!. Sending lots of PMA to those stimming and hi everyone else.xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Little B - OMG!!!!  Congratulations!!!!  Take care of yourself now.  Put feet up, and just enjoy!!!   

Lindz, wouldn't itbe fantastic if all 4 out our embies took!!!  I only have a 2 bed bungalow, but I'm sure I'll be able to fit 4 in.  Four would be out of this world, but even one would be a blessing.  My mother is praying for twins.

So much going on, on this site.  Love FF and if it wasn't for you lovely ladies, I'mm sure I'd go crazy.

    and       to all.

Still having a few twinges in my side, but I've so far resisted the pee stick.  Tempted to do a test over the weekend though.

Would recommend going overseas for treatment to anyone.  No more palava of running up to London for scans every other day and juggling work at the same time.

Take care all


----------



## justineb

Canonlygetbetter - I tried to PM you, but your box is full. Sent you a message via BCRM forum (hope I got right username).....

Justine x


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Just a quick one from me as I'm on my phone and scrolling back's a nightmare. 

Little B: Fantastic news on your natural BFP!!! You must be over the moon; do you keep checking you're not dreaming??

Justine: Fabulous news on the 10 my dear 

Neema, CD and Lindz: Hope you 2ww'ers are doing ok... When's test date for everyone?

Hope25: Respect for your massively detailed post... Got time on your hands by any chance  You might want a job at the Egyptian IVF tourist board 

Poppy: Sedation was luvvvvly; I could seriously get addicted 

Gladys: Hope stims are going ok.

Karen: Good call on the agreement with DH. Luckily the onlyside effect I've ever had on any if the drugs is forgetfulness/fuzzy head.

Hi to LJ, Kizzy, Alexine, madasafish, Di, Lulu-belle and anyone I've forgotten.

AFM, we got 8 eggs today and are happy with that... DH suggested getting a hotel for a couple of nights so that's where we are now, in lovely Marylebone. Hoping tomorrow's call confirms most (all??) were mature and have fertilised. I've spent most of the day sleeping; I think I had quite a bit to catch up on. We're off to a great Lebanese restaurant then lie in tomorrow (bliss!) before having acu and then home.

Jo
x


----------



## poppy40

Jo_11 - fab news on those eggs. Same as me so hoping its a very lucky number   . Shame they don't offer sedation for the entire 2ww  Ohh you lucky thing staying in Marylebone - I lived just off Baker Street for years & I love that bit of London. Have a lovely meal tonight - impressed you have got the energy to go out  Keeping everything crossed for fantastic fx tonight    

CD - can't wait for you & Lindz to announce you're both having quads  

Neema - so sorry I missed you off my personals earlier - there was me thinking I'd remembered everyone - how could I have forgotten   How is the 2ww going - when is your OTD?    They said they could only see the one bubs which is fine by me as think I'd be a bit scared having twins but guess I could always get a surprise further down the line.

Have booked my nuchal scan today for 11+4 which is about as early as they can do it - just hope I get through the 9w one ok as that's when they think I lost my last little one  

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## hopehopehope

little B - i have all my fingers and toes crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you   
Jo11 - that is a great result - well done to you and your team -hoping they are all mature and all fertise -are you having ICSI?
Hope25 - sounds like you are being looked after really well - i dont think you would get that treatment over here!
JustineB - well done honey
Carnivaldiva - glad everything went well - good luck for the PUPO bit xx

Love and luck for everyone else xx


----------



## hope25

hi all

Little B..wow...thats made my day...wonderful news...renewed hope for us all    ..take care of yourself and the little bean.

HHH...thanks for your nice words of condfidence.

Jo-11...great ...8 eggs..fab...hope lots of action takes place tonight..

Afm...had another scan with the doc...my E2 levels looked ridicoulsy low and i was wondering if the doc  was counting correct number of follies or my E2 were suggesting empty follies..anyway rang the doc just now..so late...it was 22.30 here and he was so nice and didnt mind at all,...and to top it all he said he called the lab and did a calculation conversion to give me the E2 figures as measured in UK units (pmol/L) as Egypt measures in pg/ml which is why they looked so low...but they are fine...Thank God...went to see the ivf hospital where my Ec would be taking place on Thur...doc even asked what time we preferred and what time we got up etc..and gave us a time accordingly..the hospital was very nice and plush..am used to Lister so was expecting everything to be downhill from that but no..it was definatley impressive...and they have the latest equipment and have mastered IMSI for over 2 years now...so ahead of lister in that respect.

Its been a good day on this thread...jo-11's 8 eggs and little b's super fantastic BFP news

Heres to many more good days on here and lots and lots of Bfps.

luv to all
hope25 xx


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Ladies

How are we all?

Hope 25 – Sounds like you are enjoying our treatment in Egypt.  Must be getting excited for Thursday.

Justine B – Lots of positive thoughts for the  jiggy lab action.

Jo – 11 – Way to go girl, fab news and how nice to relax in Marylebone and get a lie in!

CD – Keep strong and stay away from pee stick.

Neema – How are you ?

Bee – Fantastic news, I am so thrilled for you and thank you for spreading your positive story.

HHH – Hello hon

Karen - 

AFM – Great time on Saturday, cleavage went down a storm and had a lot of the guys telling by OH what a hot girlfriend he had and even had a 22 tell me I was hot  and then shake OH hand.  So arrived feeling like an overweight bloated 41 year old with cleavage on show and came home feeling like a siren and had a great laugh.  First scan tomorrow.

Question: To all those who have been through this before please share with me your experience and wiseness.
I am seeing GP on Friday as she is signing me off  due to a “gynaecological procedure” for the whole 2WW as I really felt that this was too important (and expensive)  to have work stress or even commute stress get in the way. I am 41 and deserve to look after myself!  I plan to clear our wardrobe, listen to my meditation cd, walks and rest when I need to.  I may log on and do the odd bit but don’t want to have to.  Am I been silly or do you think it is a good idea .

Deexx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Dee...I took 4 months off work and don't regret it all! It was one less thing to worry about amongst all the scanning, waiting for results etc Wonder if your list of jobs will get done though or if you'll end up nursing a wheat cushion and a protein smoothie watching Homes Under the Hammer...like me?!

Jo-11 - great news, enjoy your lie in (breakfast in bed methinks) and saunter round town today if you feel up to it...how are the eggies doing?

Neema - let us know how the basting goes

Not sure if BMS did any good this month..I suppose we'll see in a week or 2...

Justine - how are things..I've lost track..can we have an update Hun?

Poppy - bet you're excited but anxious about the 9 week mark...this one's a fighter I'm sure  

  ^

Hope 25 - thanks for the low down on Egypt..your latest info makes it even more appealing. EC approaching, how exciting!

CD Every day on the 2ww is tough but every day AF doesn't arrive is a bonus..hang on in there gal!

Love to all

LJ x

Love to all


----------



## carnivaldiva

Dee taking time off work is a fab idea.  Just rest and relax.  The last thing you need is rushibng around like a lunatic.  Since my return to UK last week (is it really only 6 days?) I've been driving up and down the M25 to Kings Lynn, Heathrow and Gatwick, and it's not even work related.

Jo11, 8 eggs is fantastic!!!!  Got everything crossed for you.

Hope25, Egypt sounds like the place to go for tx.  Routing for you that all goes well.

Justine, how's it going?

Any systems yet Lindz?  I'm just tired and my feet are cold.  I also feel really crabby today.  So tempted to do a test.  ET was only last Tuesday, so maybe Fri or ~Sat I'll succumb.

Dad back in the UK.  Lovely to see him again.  Last night he'd taken his washing machine apart as it wasn't spinning properly.  It is under warranty, but once his mind is made up over a project I can't stop him.  He poured me a glass of wine, only had a sip and then when he'd gone out the room I tipped it into his glass.  God Hope that little sip was ok?


----------



## Kuki2010

Carnivaldiva,
The little sip is fine.. Don't worry.. 
It is so very exciting.. We you and Linz testing soon.. And Jo and Justine to follow...
Let it be all BFPs please..
Enjoy the time off.. 
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

OMG, I'm so behind  on this site.  Didn't realise you were also PUPO!!!!!  OMG - will keep away from pee stick til weekend.

Just spoke to a clinic that will supply me with some more Cyclogest.  Picking them up after work.

Hi to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Kuki2010

Carnivaldiva,
No darling no.. I am not. I am going to see Dr. G tomorrow toget some tests. Want to have some treatment before my FET in August..  
I don't know how that WE went in there..   
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sorry Kuki.  Good luck with Dr G. x


----------



## justineb

Morning,

CD and Lindz - try to stay away from the evil pee sticks if you can!!

Hope 25  - goodluck with scans and final stages of stimms.....

Dee - great story........proves many men like curves!! Yup I agree with LJ and CD - it's best to be signed off..... my GP has put gyne procedure on a sick notes last year as well and work didn't query anything.......

LJ - thanks for asking, as at this morning we still have 10 embies (all have divided overnight and none are looking fragmented). They said they may recommend going for a 5 day transfer if they can't choose between them tomorrow (we have not ever had this before so I am a bit nervous about it) or they may recommend one transferred tomorrow and some more on Friday (as they recommended to Jo_11)

Hellos to all on thread.

Justine x


----------



## carnivaldiva

GOOD GRACIOUS!!!    10 embies is brilliant news!!!!

Justine, it looks like our luck is changing for us over 40 year olds


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Great embies they sound.. Good luck!!!
Jo, 
Have you had ET? You have not written to your diary yesterday.
Girls thinking of you both..

Soon enough over 40 thread will be full of BFPs...   

Love. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki: You've got me having ET when I've only just had EC, lol!! We've been in a hotel the past couple of nights, hence no diary entry. Going home today, then need to pop back to London later for acu.

Justine: Continued good news for you; love it! Do you have a view re day 3/5 transfer. If I did it, I'd do 2 on day 3 and 1 on day 5 but currently am more inclined to 3 on day 3... Difficult though if they're unable to choose between them. 

Hope everyone else is well... Sorry for lack of personals but phone scrolling is not ideal, plus we need to check-out!

AFM, of our 8, 7 were mature and we've had 100pc fertilisation


----------



## neema

Jo_11- Wow 8 is a great number...well done, as poppy said, hope that it is the lucky number for you too...fx crossed, just focus recovering from EC and preparing for ET. I totally agree with you sedation is just bliss and can be addictive....i was told that when i was sedated on one of my cycles for EC after MJ died that i said to the nurses and doctor...."aaahhhh this feels so nice, i can see how Micheal Jackson got addicted to this"   Anyway, hope that the embies are dividing well and goodluck for ET  

Justine- That's great news...10 embies with no fragmentation is fab, best wishes for ET hun  

Poppy - No worries hun, i forget people on my personals all the time, especially now that so much seems to be happening which is great!!. One is fine and if you get another one thats a bonus. Take care of yourself and beanie/s  . Oooohhhh OTD is  on the 24th if AF doesn't show up before then.

LJ - thanks hun, today is 6dpo thx and goodluck too and hope that you get a natural BFP   

Hi to Gladys, Di, CD, Hope3, Hope25, LittleB, Kiddymouse,Kuki and everyone else.xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Meant to write Ec. I forgot you were going to stay at the hotel..
Had far too much port last night and slept till 1.30am. Woke up than and I couldnot get back to sleep. Feeling like zomby today.. I think I stop writing till after my nap this afternoon.
*100pc fertilisation







Argc doing its trick!! So happy for you..  *

Neema,
Hello.. Yes I can get addicted to sedation too.. Lovely sensation. Everytime they wake me up I get annoyed wish I could stay at that state a bit longer..
Good luck hon. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - brilliant news on your embies. My clinic usually only go to blast if it's impossible to choose the best 2/3 on Day 3. Embies are looking fab!!     Interesting you can have a double transfer on Day 3 & Day 5 - that could be the way forward!

Jo - yay 100% fx - fantastic news - you must be so thrilled     Lots of luck for continued dividing for the fab 7!     Now you've just got to decide how to do the transfers 

CD & Lindz - don't be tempted by the pee sticks - far too early surely . Hope 2ww passes quickly & you get some brilliant news  

Kuki - good luck with your appt with Dr G tomorrow - will be interesting to hear if anything crops up 

LJ - thanks hun, I really hope so  When is your FU?

Dee - hey foxy lady! Sounds like you need to go to a few more Balls  Good idea to get signed off & stock up on some good films & books to keep you busy so you don't have to resort to watching Homes Under the Hammer like LJ  

Hope25 - phew for the E2 levels! Lots of luck for EC this week   

Neema - lots of luck for OTD - only a week to go    

Kuki - I'm a big fan of the sedation too - wish I could have it before all my scans  Think I need an afternoon nap as well 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## alexine

*Jo and Justine*   !! Good luck with ET!
xxA


----------



## hopehopehope

jo-11 YIPYIP!!!! 7 embies is fantastico !!! Well done!!

my good news of the day is that I have just got my Day 2 blood test results which haven't been done for a year.... and my FSH is still at 8.8 and E2 is down to a mor emanageable 129 - am hoping this is the effect of DHEA 
TSH up to 1.9 though?
any thoughts ladies??

Carnivaldiva - how many did you have put back, i have lost touch.

Justine - great news  TEN unfragmented embies is amazing - well done, i hope you get to Day 5


----------



## fiorella69

Have you room for a newbie? Am 41, on first IVF cycle.  Egg retrieval Thursday..... Need someone to hold my hand!!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Welcom Fiorella and good luck with 1st cycle.  A lot of the ladies here (not me) know an awful lot about this whole process and will often give you good advice


----------



## Karen_S

HI *Fiorella *- welcome to FF. 
You're in the right place and there's lots of experience and hand-holding available right here. 
Ask any questions you like. Good luck with the egg retrieval and keep us posted. 

*Hi everyone else*,
Sorry I'm not so good at the personals, but I love reading the upates every day and checking out the latest news.

To everyone sniffing - hope the moods are controllable and that you get to stimms asap 

To everyone jabbing - hope the needle feels finer every day and those eggs are growing big and plentiful  

To everyone at EC & ET - Good luck for a juicy crop and lots of fertilisation  

All PUPO's - may we all hear about your BFP very soon.    

*AFM *- Day 2 of sniffing and all well so far. NO headaches, no mood swings, but it's early days yet. I do seem to have an uncomfortable, sore, irritated throat. Has anyone else had this with Synarel or other d/r sprays?

I'm looking forward to lots more positive news and updates. Have a wonderful evening all.


----------



## hopehopehope

hey Fiorella and Karen


----------



## hope25

Hi all


Jo-11...great news on 7 embies....divide, divide divide...  

Justine...Fab news on your embies too......no fragmentation...thats always good...when willl you decide if day 3 or 5...or both- good luck hun

Fiorella...welcome....this is my 5th IVF and I am also doing EC on Thursday...feel free to ask anything you want and I am sure between us we could answer your queries or point you in the right direction

AFM
I just did my trigger an hour ago..choriomon 10,000iu...a new one for me as usually use ovitrelle...Took the little DD to a private beach at muntazah today about a 10 minute drive from the apartment..its a private beach and gardens within the overthrown king of egypts palace grounds..was lovely and weather was great...

looking forward to my drug free day tomorrow as the injection taking was quite intense this cycle...ususally only inject menopur once a day but this cycle was injecting decapeptyl (agonist), menopur and puregon in the morning then puregon in the evening, so 4 jab a day...ouch.

The dr has given me a choice of GA, LA and sedation...I want to go with the LA option as it will be a male dr doing the EC and want to be awake during procedure to ensure my modesty is intact...but have only had blissful GA in the past and am wondering if anyone has had EC awake and if it was painful during the procedure...  

luv to all
hope25


----------



## justineb

Hope 25, Mr T at Argy had Jo and I doing multiple jabs each day as well.... maybe its an Egyptian thing. Sometimes 2-3 shots of stimms and certotide (often morning and night).  It will be worth it if u get a good crop, the approach worked out ok for Jo and I. I've only had sedation for EC, my mum just had gyne surgery with LA and she says it was fine (not sure I'd like it tho). 

Welcome new ladies....

Will post an update later when I know how embies have been overnight.
Jo, Hope you get good news. 

Justine xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Grrr just did a post and I lost it!

Oh my gosh ladies so many of you going thru treatment at different stages - I'm lost! so just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck!!

I took a pic of Mollie in her high chair today for first time !! http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P180511_0825_01.jpg

*Sending you all lots and lots of positive vibes*


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kizzy she's a beauty!!!!

Let's keep everything x for all the ladies here.  We already have 2 BFP!!!!

Just got an email from another lady who had treatment at Dogus.  She also had 4 embies put back.


----------



## justineb

Kizzy - lovely pic (fab eyes)!

We have spoken to ARGY, all ten embies are still going......9 at 8 cell and 1 at 4 cell......they are recommending going to blast...so we are taking the risk (I am finding it hard to know that it means some embies won't make it, but at Bristol we only ever had a 3 day transfer and weren't given the opportunity to go to blast, so I hope this will give us a fighter that will implant properly and in the right place this time).

Love to all,

Justine


----------



## alexine

Oh *Kizzy* she is really lovely!  

* Justine*  way to go!! Here's to some lovely sticky blasts!    

* Jo*  Lovely sticky blasts for you too!!    
*
CD* *Hope25* *Lindz*    

Hope everyone else is doing okay! Some good vibes cooking on this thread...Great!  

Keep well everyone,
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  She is just GORG!  

Hope25:  Enjoy your drug-free day!  How did the immunes results come back; did you have them in the end?  Sounds like you're having a nice time over there... not sure about the EC under LA though    Mind you, I think it's 'cause I like the sedation too much 

Justine:  Fab news on your embies and I can see how there's no way you could chose between them today... 8 cells is text book perfect my dear!  Were they all 4 cells yesterday?  This is the 'ideal' division of cells... fx that all goes well when your DNA meets DH's DNA over the next 24 hours, and that your chromosomes get on   

Fiorella:  Welcome, and all the best for EC tomorrow.

Karen:  Glad all's well with the sniffing so far.

Neema:  Fx for this month's basting; 24th seems like an early test date, no?  

Hopex3:  Good news on your bloods; not sure about TSH though, you might want to try on the thyroid thread.

Alexine:  Thanks for the pompoms 

Hi to everyone else; Lindz, CD, Poppy, Di, Kuki, Dee, Little B, Gladys, Lulu-belle and anyone I've missed.

AFM, still waiting for my day 2 call to see how cell division's going.  If I've not heard by midday I'll ring them.  Still oscillating between day 3 and day 5 transfer; I've reviewed my past 3 cycles when we went to day 5 and I reckon it was fairly obvious which ones were going to get to day 5... I guess hindsight's a wonderful thing though.  Guess I'll have to take it day-by-day, although like most of us ladies on here, patience is not my strong point!!

Jo
x


----------



## Gladys07

quickie. as need to get on with work so apologies fo rno personal but love to you alll        

......So my first stimming scan. Personally I am quite happy, this is my *first IVF* and I have nothing to compare to and *I will not compare myself to anyone else*. So .... 4/5 follies on the right with one storming ahead at 17 and rest around 12/14, the left side seems to be having a bit of party with at least 7 and smaller ones on their way, the 7 that were there larger were around 12/14 too. In normal cycle I get mid cycle pain and it feels very full in there and don't pass as much urine when I go to the loo, this has also been happening in the last two days. The nurse couldn't see my lining as my bladder was showing as full due!! Next scan Friday and she said we may need to get you in earlier on Monday...eekkkkkk.... but she would put her money still been on Weds. Phew.. ... off later to try and hunt down those wild yams!

Deexx


----------



## jo_11

Gladys/Dee:  Sorry, I seem to have you down as two people but just realised you're one and the same    Your first scan looks v good; all v promising.  Sounds like they'll trigger based on your lead; by Friday I'm sure the 12/14 ones will have caught up to a good size 

AFM, I've just had the call; of my 7 all are still going, although one is at 6 cells so a bit fast and will probably burn itself out.  Others are looking good and the girl did start to talk about a day 5 transfer... said I was keen to get them back inside tomorrow, so we may do all 3 (if there are 3 clear leaders), or do 2 tomorrow and a further one on Sat.  

Love to all.

Jo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Ladies,
We went to see Dr. Gorgy this morning. 
Well 2k later. We are feeling sort of in shock.. Did most of the tests a few left to do after of FET. 
We should have some of the result in 2-3 days. Can not wait.. I am so worried there will some probs come up and we have to pay even more to try to fix it..
Wait and see..
Hope you all are having a good day..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Dee , it looks like your follies are growing nicely.  Every women responds differently and quite often every cycle of treatment we have is different from the previous ones. So I wouldn't worry about comparing to other peoples treatments.   .  But yours is looking good.

I really can't keep up with everyone.  Good luck Hope25.  I had no modesty in Cyprus and found it all a bit too much at times.  Just closed my eyes and kept face in a neutral expression.  After all loads of people have looked down below over the last 3 years.

Sorry ladies, couldn't resist the pee stick.  Went home at lunch time and I had one left over from October.  Faint BFP.  So I don't think all of the embies took.  Hopefully still one on board, but that's it until blood test.

It's turned a bit chilly and my tummy is really bloated.  So I guess it's salads and lots of water.

Kuki, glad appointment with Dr went well.  He seems a bit of an Oracle in his field. x


----------



## kizzymouse

carnival diva that's amazing news!!! How many days past transfer are you? When is blood test?         so pleased for you


----------



## Kuki2010

Carnivaldiva,
Oh my God!!! Wonderful news.. We want twins right?
Cyprus did the trick.. So happy for you... 
Keep on testing saw we get a BFP a day inour thread..
How many days of transfer?
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
Molly gets more gorgeous daily basis.. Beautiful!! Big kiss to her..
Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

CD:  I think you're about 11dpec aren't you??  So that must be a really strong HCG to be showing up so early... twins at the very least I reckon


----------



## carnivaldiva

ET was 10th May.  It was only a faint positive line.  Going to Dad's for dinner (he's back in UK), so no sips of wine and will re-check pee stick when I get home.  So tempted to try again first thing in the morning, but I'd never be able to get through the rest of the week if BFN.  Blood test set for 23rd May.

Thank you ladies.  If it wasn't for you lot I'd be in a mental institution by now.


----------



## carnivaldiva

JO-11, twins would be perfect.  I'd be blessed with 1, 2, 3 or 4.  Only thing is that I'm not a skinny girl and by 4/5 months as big as a house!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Carnivaldiva,
Wishing and thinking it will be twins.. 
Such a great news! Enjoy the dinner.
Look forward to morning testing..
Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

CD:  Too late to worry about any of that now   My Sister's a larger lady (5' 9" and size 22) and she didn't even show when she was 8.5 months... to the point where I wondered if she was making up the fact she was pg (she was btw as she produced a nephew to prove it!).  Anyway, my money's still on twins... at least


----------



## kizzymouse

A line ONLY shows up if enuff hcg in your system - if enuff hcg in your system then you are pregnant!! 11dpec is still quite early s it would be faint - well done


----------



## justineb

CD - I am over the moon for you          I wonder how many are in there!!  Hope it's twins that would be fabulous - you get a family in one go. Fingers and everything crossed. 

Kuki - hope you get some answers from the tests.  I personally felt relieved when we got my results as it explained things a bit more....

Jo_11 -  I can't believe you are so petite and your sister is so different (amazing!), fingers crossed for your transfer tomorrow.

Dee - I had same thing with one side doing more than the other - but it seems the other side caught up in end, it's just great news you have some follies growing.....

XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Now I worry about what I need to take before our FET. I really don't want to take Humaria or Intralibs or IvIG.. Lets hope I don't have to..
You are so close.. What's the news?
Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki - we are going to blast as all ten were still there this morning and 9 were at 8 cell (they couldn't choose between them), but they said only to expect 1 or 2.......... they won't call now til Friday (I have to try to chill out and not fret all day tomorrow) - we've never been to blast before so this is new for us!

You'll have to see what your test results show and plan FET around that, it might be they just recommend steroids and IL isn't too bad or too expensive..... 

XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Great news for 1-2 balsts.. Oh would have be just great. 2 darlings.. Yes try to enjy it till the phone call. I know how hard that is.. But try.. Just imagine you are going to have twins. And these are the most peaceful days you can have.. I always think like that although think about the embies at the lab every single secs..
Well we have already booked the FET for 5-6th of August. Dr. Gorgy said plenty time to get ready for it. So hopefully it will be okay..
We should have more idea on monday or so..
Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Well done on getting all your immunes done today; it's quite heavy on the wallet isn't it?!    Still, all worth it in the long run    Hope that your results come through swiftly and any fix isn't too costly (money-wise or time-wise).  Remember though, it's all for the greater good.

Justine:  I think you've, without a doubt, done the right thing by going to day 5.  I can't see how they could chose between your lovely embies.  And yes, it's v bizarre about me and my sis; little and large   I just hope they can chose between mine tomorrow... not sure what to do if not (probably go with the 2 tomorrow and one on Sat scenario).

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Yes.. I hope so.. I think if I did not have you all. Honestly I would not get them done.. But it makes to do them.. It will be all worth it when finally I complete my family and myself.. And be happy with my life forever.. 
So exciting.. Tomorrow might be ET for you.. And maybe ET*2 this time.. 
I don't know why but I feel so positive about you all.. Think this is it for you girlies.. Going to have your dreams..
Kukixx


----------



## neema

CD - Wow!! congratulations hun, may be twins to be positive so early....definitely keep away from the wine and take care of the beanie/s.

Justine - You might be surprised to get more that 1 or 2 blasts given that there is no fragmentation the embies, fx crossed for you  

Jo_11- 100% fertilisation is great and even better that they are all dividing well....i really like the idea of having a day 3 and a day 5 transfer, i wish i was given that option on my earlier tries...it sure sounds promising     it works for you. I have a short luteal phase so will test early fx crossed that progynova and cyclogest lenghten it a tad this time.

Kuki - Glad that you are on medication for your immune probs and that your forthcoming FET will work for you too  

Kiddy - Your DD is simply BEAUTIFUL, you must be so happy to have her  

Poppy - How are you doing hun?

Fiorella - Welcome and goodluck on your first try of IVF, you will get lots of support  from the lovely ladies on this thread.

Hope25 - Lots of    to you and goodluck for EC and   that you get a lovely crop of follies 

Goodluck to everone stimming and DRing and hi to everyone else....hoping that the BFP's on this thread are contagious


----------



## Karen_S

*Carnivaldiva *-   - that's such fantastic news. Never having had a positive pee-stick before I'm glad to know that a faint line is a great line! I hope I can follow in your footsteps.

*Jo-11* - great news on your embies and good luck for tomorrow. 

*Justine *- Good luck for your ET. I have no choice ubt a day 3 ET, so I really hope that the extra time gives you a fabulous BFP!


----------



## hopehopehope

carnivalDiva Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! a faint line is a def line honey!!!! i go with the others that this is really early to get even a faint line if you are only 11 days post EC. I def think it is more than one -yey hey!!!

Jo11 and Justine - fab news on the embies      

AFM - you know..... if this journey ends nowhere, I would have gained so much through meeting (virtually) a lot of lovely and supportive women. Thank you


----------



## madasafish

Evening ladies, such a positive thread! It seems as though Spring 2011 will go down as a good one! 

Congratulatios to Carnivaldiva   looking forward to following you over the next few months
Poppy - how are you feeling? are you walking around with a grin when you're not yawning??! Just listen to your body and sleep all you need - unless your work gets in the way 
justine - how many?? well done you - keeping everything crossed for you, but sounding good.
Fiorella - Welcome and best of luck on your first cycle, everyone here welcomed me not so long ago and have helped me thorugh my first cycle too Lots of    for your EC

Am struggling to kepe up with everyone, but am reading the forum every evening and thinking of you all! 

AFM, had an unwanted visitor last night - AF. OTD was supposed to be today, so the single embie didn't make it. DH and I weren't totally surprised, but feel huge disappointment. Have booked to see the consultant next week to talk through what they found (or not) and to create a plan for the next cycle. Unfortunately I had to push for it as their initial response was to inform me that a letter would be sent, with details of what to do should I wish to have another cycle!! Felt I was on a conveyer belt. See what they say and how I feel - some say it's good to change clinics - I would be grateful for any advice. Finally, DH has found and suggested a visit to Zita West - can anyone shed any light on it?


----------



## LJyorkshire

Oh madasafish ...so sorry AF arrived. Big hug

CD - wow! Was it an early morning test..even more amazing if was later in the day. Bet you can't avoid the pee-stick in the morning!

Jo and Justine ...divide divide divide!

LJ x


----------



## justineb

Madafish        so sorry, thinking of you. Give yourself the time and space you need to recover. If you live near London, I'd recommend ARGC based upon their results and the attention you get (results are impressive when most of their patients have failed elsewhere its over 40% in the over 40s, if you live further away then perhaps look at the CARE clinics as they do investigate hidden reasons for failure etc - Dyellowcar is with CARE. Jo_11 and Hope25 have been with Lister in the past, Lister are reputed to be good with ladies with higher FSH.....or you could follow CD or Kizzy and go abroad or perhaps try Hope 25s Egyptian bargain clinic. 

XXX


----------



## madasafish

Thanks justine - I live in Oxford, so London is very do-able for us. Will look into ARGC. My clinic has told us to wait another 3 months before trying again - do any of you know if that is standard?
Good luck with your embies, have a great day tomorrow and good luck for Friday!

Watching the Apprentice has cheered us up, along with a glass of wine!

Another day ladies, another day closer to more BFP's!!


----------



## LJyorkshire

Madasafish..CARE do recommend a 3 month wait as well but if you include the bleed that't just happening..2 more doesn't seem so bad. For me I think I need that long anyway...1 month to kick back and drink wine and eat Haribo. 1 month to drag myself back the gym then a month full on vitamins, supplements, protein shakes, no caffeine, no alcohol (no fun!)
Hope you're ok
LJ x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Couldn't help myself this am..  Stronger line than yesterday lunch time and it was a tesco cheapie.  Tummy feels bloated, but elated.  No more testing for me until blood test.


----------



## kizzymouse

Woohoo!! CD well done


----------



## jo_11

CD: Woo hoo, looks like you've done it honey. Now just got to wait for that all-important HCG level... Betting it's sky high 

Madasafish: Sorry for your BFN  The Lister will let you go again straight away but I believe ARGC make you wait 3 months. You'll be able to get an appt with the Lister pretty quickly but with ARGC, for me, it was 9 weeks between putting in my app and getting an appt, and then you have to do a monitoring cycle with them before the 'real' thing, so quite a long wait all told... And I did request a cancellation appt. Any ideas why your eggs didn't fertilise, ie did they use IVF when perhaps it should've been ICSI, due to sperm or egg issues? 

LJ: Thanks for the positive vibes  Are you on a Haribo/alcohol month currently?? I do the Haribo thing to; love it, esp the dummy rings, yum!


----------



## alexine

*CD*     great news!!

Hang in there girls...great that things are cooking again!   
xxA


----------



## Daisychain1985

Carnival Diva   , well done lady all the very best   xxx

Jo


----------



## Gladys07

Just a quickie... to say       Carnival Diva
I am so happy for you, huge     

Jo -11 - good luck for today.      - sticky thoughts

Justine  - Good luck for your ET    - sticky thoughts


Madasafish - Take time and re focus and look after your self giving you a huge 

Love

Deexx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Wow this is the most exciting thread on FF!! It's all happening at once 

CD - soooooooo thrilled for you honey - huge congratulations!!                  Wonder how many you've got in there  xx

Justine - brilliant news on your embies. As Jo said 8 cells is just perfect and great you can go to blast   I'm sure you'll get more than 1 or 2. Will ARGC let you put 3 blasts back if you want to? Do you get another update on them today or are you just booked in for ET tomorrow? Wishing you so much luck     

Jo_11 - good luck for the call today & I think its a good plan to have ET today if you have 2 clear front runners - my embies made the decision for me as I had 2 x 8 cell on day 3 & the others were lagging behind. Wishing you so much luck as well    

Hope25 - lots of luck for EC today   - I would always go for the sedation as I like having a good sleep  I'm sure there must be other nurses in the room with your doc so I wouldn't worry too much about the modesty side of things. I had my legs sugared in Egypt by a male beautician which I was quite surprised by - long story but I did a load of travelling through Africa & the Middle East but still managed to get my legs waxed & the odd facial wherever I went  

Madasafish - so sorry to hear your news  Its so hard . I can't believe you were just offered a letter - they usually do a FU and I would ask them for a canx if they give you an appt months away. Its worth going for one to get more info on the whole cycle even if you do decide to change clinics. I stayed with OFU for my second fresh one but have been really impressed with the monitoring that ARGC do from what Justine & Jo have said so that would have been my choice if I'd changed clinics - good idea to read Jo's diary to get an idea of the costs though as they are more expensive but get the best results

Gladys - those follies sound great to me! I'm sure the smaller ones will have grown massively by your next scan   I've only got one ovary which works properly so if you've got follies on both you're doing really well 

LJ - I'm liking the wine & haribo diet 

SarahEssex - I see from your sig that your are now a PUPO lady - congrats & how exciting! We need an update on your PUPO- ness  x

Hope*3 - I totall agree with you honey - what would we do without all the lovely ladies on here 

Karen - how are you doing? 

Neema - how is the 2ww going? I'm feeling very pukey  at the moment - can just about do the basics & wishing I could lie on the sofa all day 

Kuki - wow sounds like Dr G did all the tests - its so expensive  Did he make any suggestions about possible problems or does he need to get all the blood results back first? Good luck with everything 

Fiorella - hello & welcome! Lots of luck for your EC   I think between all of us we must have done too many cycles to even add up so if you need anything just shout!

Lindz -    hang on in there honey. Its still really early to test - keeping everything crossed for you    

Kizzy - I can't believe how much Molly has grown - she is just beautiful! x

AFM - I shouldn't complain but god I feel rough. Virus has spread to head & feeling really sick for most of day. Carbs & jelly babies are my new best friends - am now addicted to jacket potatoes. Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

have been lurking and resisting posting but just had to pop on and say BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO CARNIVAL DIVA!!!    and also BIG CONGRATS OUT to JO11 and JUSTINE and GLADYS wow so much good news 

    for all of us too

And masdafish - sorry so sorry it didnt work out this time but liking the apprentice/wine solution and happy to hear you planning next steps.


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy - I sympathise - I had bad MS from about week 8 to week 21    Potatoes- baked or mashed were always good !! ( until I got GD! lol    ) Ice lollies also good, potato waffles! , fizzy drinks. 

I used to get sick from the weirdest things - the smell of lavender, any air freshener, loud noises and bright lights! 
Hopefully you will only have it for 1st trimester.   
Not sure why some ladies get it and some don't - one theory is ladies who do are just more sensitive to pregnancy hormones - I was sick up to 7-8 times a day all day not pleasant ( but is SO worth it    )

Big hugs to all - so MANY ladies going thru tx it is very exciting!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Madasafish,
I am so sorry.. BFNs are awful. Soul destroying. I has taken me almost 2 months this time.Please be kind to yourself.   

CD,
I am delighted for you.. very exciting.. Let us know as soon asyouget HCG results..  

Poppy,
Lets hope it goes away soon.. I have one my friends suffering with MS in the afternoons she says.. And the bucket goes with her every where..   Dr. G will get results and will have a plan of action I hope.. 

Kizzy, 
I love the pics.. How is your darling today?

Linz, 
Thinking of you..

Jo and Justine,, wishing you lots of luck....

Lj,
Oh yes.. Defo.. Drinking wine for me.. No need to rush.. I will enjoy my wine till my birthday and than give it up.. Yuck...Lets hope for good 10 months..

Lulu and Sarah, how is it all going?

Alexine, how is life with preciuos?

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

carnivaldiva said:


> Couldn't help myself this am.. Stronger line than yesterday lunch time and it was a tesco cheapie. Tummy feels bloated, but elated. No more testing for me until blood test.


didn't you say this yesterday!!!!****!!!!!


----------



## hopehopehope

sarah essex      on 2ww xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

CD - thrilled for you


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Sorry for the 'me' post but I just wanted to thank you for all your good wishes and let you know how we got on today.  All 7 embies were still going strong, so we arranged transfer for late afternoon to see if there were any front runners... I now have 3 top grade embies on board (2x8 cell and a 10 cell which moved on from this morning).  The remaining 4 will be taken on to the weekend and I'll get a call on Sunday to see if they've done anything.  We're not expecting anything tbh but it would be a pleasant, v unexpected surprise if they did.  

Love to all.

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

fantastic news JO    good luck


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Wonderful news. Just enjoy being PUPO!!
The thread is on roll.. Surely will be BFPs all around..
Kukixx


----------



## fiorella69

Hiya everyone! Thanks for being so welcoming.   Look forward to getting to know you all, and apologies for being 'me me me' for the mo.  Really helped to know you were all behind me today.  Had first EC so waiting to hear what the little lovelies get up to  overnight!    DH is still feeling a bit upset though as we had to do some as ICSI, which he found to be a bit of a shock.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi there hon  , I have 3 blasts on board but not going good, feel AF is on way, due tomorrow, all signs are there, stomache ache, hot and sweaty, grumpy, eating loads, know the signs, so gutted only been on 2ww for 3 days , sorry for rubbish post, just want to cry and cry, how are you and the little one  

Kuki enjoy your drinking  , while you can  

Hope hope hope, thanks hon I need it, how are you doing  

Jo , congrats lady you have done so well,     

Fiorella, good luck for your embies dividing and dividing tonight, all the very best


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah - i dont understand how you had 5 day blasts put back 3 days ago and you think AF is due tomorrow?  If EC was 8 days ago then you shouldn't be due for another 6 days. If you are feeling symptoms them you need to up your progesterone pessaries. 
Am i getting something very wrong?? Af ususally comes 14 days after EC Or MORE when you have had IVF or there isn't a chance for implantation. 
Anyone else any thoughts for Sarah??

Jo-11  fantastic - have ahappy 2WW and hope that all 4 get to blast - that would make the 2WW even better xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hopehopehope I had donor eggs, my eggs are rubbish, my af is down to 24/25 days now and had ET on day 21, they prescribed 3x 200mg of progesterone, but last night I self prescribed gestone injection and just done another one, had some from my last failed cycle in Jan,


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah - you could up to 800 mg of progesterone - thats what I ended up on - still praying   you are wrong and they are pregnancy symptoms - like I said on other post I though af was coming for first 3 months!!


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies, what a busy thread this is. just wanted some reminders please of the good things we are meant to eat during the treatment. did mine last year which unfortunately ended in a m/c but remember there were some clear do's and dont's on the food side. also I think lots of water/milk was important. I seem to get v hungry and snack on crisps etc in afternoons and also I have a desk job so sitting for 7 hours and munching is a problem- all ideas how/what to eat welcome.
also a question, last time was short protocol and on day 2 of cycle started gonal F. not sure  this time, sounds like long protocol or some version of it (am in the middle east). was given 1 injection called Gonapeptyl on day 20 of my current cycle and have been told to come back day 30 which is Sunday to start the injections for stimming. am abit confused as I thought was meant to have a period before started the stimulating. I know should be asking the doc all this but the clinic is manic and I know some of you ladies may have had something similar?I know its unlikely but also concerned what if I am already pregnant as period not due till day 31 this cycle, should I be taking stimming injection?
other than that, have been eating lots of almonds and cashews with oats but has been causing stomach upset- thought they were meant to be good, should I replace with something else (that wont constipate me!) - all advice welcome


----------



## neema

Madasafish- So sorry hun      do take sometime out to feel better and perhaps look into going to different clinic next time.

Jo_11- Congratulations on being PUPO, now roll on the 2WW and join the rest of us going  . Fx crossed for you hun   .   that the other four get to blasts...life is full of wonderful surprises  

Poppy- I am slowily going   got a sore throat yesterday and i have woken up with a stuffy nose...which is now runny....i otherwise don't feel any different. Feeling pukey is a very good sign!!. It's funny how feeling "sick" is a positive thing when pregnant  . Have you tried twinnings lemon and ginger tea or ginger beer?. Apparently it abates M/S.

Sarah- Congratulations on being PUPO and it is not over until the witch arrives so do remain positive and gestone is good at lenghtening LP. I tried to get some as i also have a LPD but the pharmacist said that the manufactures have stopped production of gestone- i was gutted as i think gestone though painful, works wonders!!

Hope25 & Justine - Goodluck for ET    

Love to all and have a lovely weekend.....have to dashxx


----------



## neema

Sorry *manufacturers


----------



## Daisychain1985

Morning Kizzy thanks for advice, I feel a bit better this morning just woke up, no sweating, no stomache ache, just a few twinges, was so fierce last night , never get af pains for that long or that bad, either your right I am pg or it's the gestone keeping it away , i don't know what to do stay on progesterone internally 800mg or 600mg and gestone as well, my last clinic said to have crinone every morning and gestone every other night, I still have 8 gestone left  and 3 boxes of crinone as well as drugs GO gave to me , so could supply my own progesterone shop  , thanks hon for the reasurrence I went a bit   again  

Hi Neema , thanks for cheering me up, all pma gratefully received , that's bad you can't get gestone I only got mine in Jan, hope you have a great weekend  

Morning Hopingx, sorry can't help on protocol, but yes on food, lots of water, organic milk, pineapple juice, brazil nuts, no more than 5, fresh fruit and veg, just try to eat healthy food  

Good morning Poppy, hopehopehope, hope25, justine  , Kuki, alexine, where has Sezy gone ,  

Fiorella, good luck for that call today


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Come on please stay positive. All the AF signs do happen in pregnancy as Kizzy says.. It feels like that till 13weeks+.. So please.. You take your meds and just relax about it.. 
You had DE 3 embies so you have every chance to get pregnant and most probably you are.. 
Billions of    on way with some lovely    
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx,
I have almonds, walnuts as well. But mainly eat heathly.. 
And most important thing is stress. Cut the stress down.. 
So stressing about what to eat won't help..
I think it is not jus before or during txing matters. Approaching 3+4 months to it very important.
Lots and lots of luck.. Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Jo_11 - congrats on being PUPO lady!!  Embies sound amazing - sending you lots of sticky vibes & you never know you might get a frostie or two . Was reading you diary & we also employed the same 'cleaning pipes' method during tx so keeping everything crossed for you  Any plans for 2ww? When is OTD?  

Justine- sending you lots of luck for ET today   Let us know how you get on - hope there's a few frosties for you too  x

SarahEssex -   hang on in there honey - when is your OTD?  As Kizzy & Kuki have said AF symptoms are so common with a BFP - I had terrible crampling & bloating - everything needs to grow & expand. The progesterone also gives you hot flushes & hormones will be all over the place. Wishing you lots of luck  

Neema - the ginger beer sounds like a plan! Have been ODing on ginger oatcakes. I'm sure there is something on Agate's Immune FAQ re alternative to gestone due to the manufacturing probs - might be worth having a look. Keeping everything crossed for you   & hope the sore throat & sniffles go away x

Hoping X - re the diet/nutrition stuff - I went to see a nutritionist & she recommended a low GI, high protein diet to even out blood sugar - it also means cutting out most bad sugars, alcohol & cutting back on gluten. I def felt a lot better on it - good luck 

Fiorella - good luck with the call today - let us know how you get on  

Kizzy - blimey you poor thing . I feel a fraud moaning about nausea as at least I'm not actually sick just feel pukey. Think it wore off at around 11 weeks with DS so here's hoping. Good tip re the ice lollies - have got a freezer full so will be munching on those later! x

Kuki - your poor friend - that sounds miserable. Hope Dr G has a great plan for you 

CD - when are you getting your hcgs done? 

Gladys - how are you getting on?

Karen - how's things with you?

Madasafish - hope you're ok hun 

Lindz - thinking of you & got everything possible crossed for a BFP for you   

Hope25 - how did everything go with EC?  

Hi to Lulu-belle, Hope*3, Alexine, Jo8, Jojopink & really sorry if I missed anyone - there's a good chance with the number of us on this thread now  

AFM - going to see GP tonight to get myself on system for MW etc. Hope we can get through consultation without her reminding me of MC rates or the fact that things can go wrong at any stage (which is usual) . Due to risk of Cyclogest-slick, poor DH has got 2 weekends of swimming parties to take DS to - he's not impressed 

Have a great weekend everyone  xx


----------



## jo_11

SarahEssex:  LOL at the idea of your progesterone shop... I think I can be your partner in that business; I have cyclogest and gestone coming out of my ears!!  Hope your little wobble during your 2ww has subsided now, bless you.  Did you have OE or DE, sorry, I think I missed that somewhere along the line.

Poppy:  Another progesterone lady   Glad all's going well with you honey bee; let's hope your GP has had the 'human' gene implanted for your appt later on   I have zero plans for the 2ww btw; I will be just holing up at home, and probably going properly mental within a week!

Neema:  I picked up some Gestone yesterday... it was out of production for a while, and Prontagest (or Prontaprint as I like to call it) was the replacement but it's definitely back on the shelves.  Where d'you live?  I got mine from a pharmacy round the corner from the Argy (Wellbeck).

Justine:  All the very, very best today my cycle bud    

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## poppy40

Jo_11 - I got the Glee box-set in for my 2ww which helped pass the time  x


----------



## madasafish

Fiorella  - keeping everything crossed, and will be keeping an eye out for your next posting.  My first cycle we didn’t have ICSI and now we regret we weren’t given the option too – so it’s no slant on DH and try to see it as the clinic giving you the very best of chances. (I was told by the embryologist at ET to try ICSI next time – I guess he didn’t have much faith in the single embie!?)
Jo  - congrats on your status as PUPO!  I read your diary yesterday and very impressed with your accounts of ARGC. – the attention you receive is incredible. I was in Marlyebone for dinner last night, so took a look and have dropped off the initial form for consultation. 
Poppy –  hope you don’t have too many weeks left of feeling like this  – good luck at docs.
SarahEssex – ar e you feeling better today? Try to keep as distracted as possible, every twinge can be read into, but they mean nothing until the OTD...   
Carnivaldiva – when is your OTD? Hope you’re feeling good and have managed to distract yourself !	
Justine – ET – a nervous time, hoep all went well and you’re on board with a couple!   

AFM – Now feeling cross that our first cycle didn’t work, but taking it in my stride (I know I am experiencing the “loss cycle” as my bereavement counsellor tells me, next feeling is despair!) Reading all your posts thought makes me realise how ill-informed I may be. I have been following the drug cycle as prescribed, didn’t realise that I could have been taking more progesterone – would that have helped me? You all seem so informed, will I become so after more cycles?   
Perhaps I need to carry out more reading ? Can anyone give me any pointers to websites or books? Feeling quite alone in the medical side of this – my life is certainly in someone else’s hands ...
Thanks ladies, sorry I haven’t written more personals, there are so many of us. I plan to stay on the forum to read about success’s! 
L x


----------



## carnivaldiva

SarahEssex, hang in there.  3 blasts is wonderful.  Please, I beg you don't test early.  Just enjoy being PUPO.  I should really listen to my own advice, I'd be  lot happier right now.

Jo, fantastic news on embies, good luck with ET today.  You've got a good crop of strong embies there.

Sending lots of luck to Fiorella with your embies too.

Poppy, ginger tea is supposed to be good when feeling sick.

My OTD date is 23rd May.  Like I said earlier should've listened to my own advice as today htp negative.  No more bloating in tummy etc.  

Enough of me.  Any news from Lindz?  Hi to all you lovely ladies and I prob won't post again until after the weekend.

Take care
CD


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww CD - it could be a duff test    Are you having HCG blood test done on Monday?


----------



## jo_11

Madasafish:  You'll find that knowledge does indeed come with time on the ttc treadmill... I wish I was still blissfully unaware of the whole process and just thought getting pg meant a night down the pub and a quickie on the sofa at home after   I'm wondering how your 10 eggs went down to 2 though, although as Poppy got pg through your clinic they can't be all bad    The ARGC are fab in my books; be warned re an appt though, when I handed in my application, I didn't get an appt date through until 2 weeks later, and the appt was a further 9 weeks later    I hope you have better luck.  We're all hear to answer any Qs you may have.  Re progesterone support, not everyone needs this... presume you had something though, like Cyclogest or Crinone?  Re Gestone, believe me, you do NOT want this  unless you have to!

Hopex3:  Hope you're OK love; how's DH's training going??  And when are you going to put next steps in place?

CD:  ET was yesterday but thanks.  I don't think you have anything to worry about, other than how high those HCG levels will be!  The trouble with the pee sticks is that they're not v scientific... As Kizzy says, it may well have been a duff one 

Poppy:  I've watched all the Glee episodes... actually, that's a lie, I have 3 recorded from the last 3 weeks and am saving those.  I think I've had enough of daytime TV already though; I'm beginning to find Jeremy Kyle attractive    An American friend of mine recommended Mad Men; anyone seen it?  I'd not heard of it.  

xxx


----------



## madasafish

Thanks Jo - I guess no clinic will let me try another cycle until July/August anyway, I can afford the time (ish?). My FU appointment is next week so I'll find out a lot more regarding the quality of eggs & what happened in there!! Are you at home now for the 2ww? I have the Mad men box set - superb - happy to send over to you to while away the hours. For other good DVD's - do you have Green Wing (circa 2006?) Hilarious ....
So mad that I hadn't started this process earlier, but DH has been so ill, we had to wait. So - I'll be back next week with a 101 questions for you all!
Yes to Cyclogest, 800mg a day. Also had menopur at 300 per day (they've already mentioned they wouldn't increase this next time... )
Thanks for kind words, sorry to be a little cross, but will bounce back soon!
L x


----------



## jo_11

Madasafish:  Some clinics, e.g. Lister, will let you go again the following month but if you're not wanting to go 'til Jul/Aug then that all sounds fine.  Yes, I'm at home now 'til test day.  I LOVE Green Wing; I've got both series and the special... it's laugh-out-loud hilarious.  I also liked the writers' new thing, Campus, which has just been on (but not as good as GW).  In fact I tried to lend these DVDs to Justine for the 2ww but we didn't end up meeting up again.  I will PM you about Mad Men, thanks


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading but haven't felt up to posting as I have felt quite depressed over the last couple of days, but thank you so much everyone who has asked after me.    

I had 3 grade A blasts transferred 9 days ago, but only gleaming white pee sticks to date. Tested again today which is 14 days post egg collection and still not even the hint of a second line, even on a First Response.   Woke up with a splitting headache today plus I've felt really queasy all day, although I don’t think it’s morning sickness as a bad head is a typical sign of AF looming for me.  As long as the witch doesn’t show I will continue taking the meds until OTD which is next Wednesday, but I'm sure that if I was pregnant I would have had a positive by now.  

CD - I was going to congratulate you hun – I was so hopeful for us both this cycle - I do hope it’s just that there are a load of dud pee sticks in circulation!  

Lindz xxx


----------



## jo_11

Lindz:  Lovely to hear from you.  I really hope there are some dud pee sticks around too... I have to say, I hate pee sticks and am so glad I'm doing a blood test this time around; in the scheme of things, pee sticks are so very cheap for such an important result; sending lots of    and    for your OTD   

Hope25:  You must've had EC now; hope you're OK


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone,

Quick post as on the phone.

CD & Lindz hope pee sticks are duds, I still think its too early to test, fx both for OTD. 

We had transfer today (3 blasts, two were hatching), we had one other blast left over and a few compacting, they will see if good enough to freeze tomorrow, but she said as at today they wouldn't meet criteria.  I have to start on gestone later and feel sick at the sight of the needle!! 

Love to all, will catch up and do proper post as soon as I can get on internet with laptop

Xxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks Jo and Justine, and well done to both of you on your massive hauls of top quality embryos!     WOW!  Huge congratulations pupo ladies and enjoy your 2 week wait if at all possible.  Love and hugs.   xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi lindz  , hang in there hon, stay positive until wed, I agree with you it's hard coming on here, don't really fit in anymore but all the ladies are so lovely and surpportive, just can't let go   

Kuki, oh thanks , you are so lovely thanks for your kind words and positive thinking, how are you feeling now , all set for the next one   

Poppy hi hon  my OTD is bank holiday monday, that's 14 days after et, sorry what is mw, hope it's not bad, enjoy your weekend on dry ground  

Jo  , the unused drugs sure build up after 5 failed ivf's, a nice collection of diff types of progesterone, it's only cyclogest I have not had the pleasure of trying, gestone is ok, my bum is well padded  , I did have DE, same place as Lindz and Kizzy, any news on embies in lab     

Madasafish, oh babe you are not alone  , it's so painful after but planning the next one will give you hope, never give up on your dreams, more progesterone may help, can't hurt anyway, you will soon pick up the knowledge, ask away if you want anything, between us all, we try to help  . I am trying my best to keep busy and not freak out  

CD, thank you hon, no   for me I never test early, too dammned chicken, blissfull ignorance is better for me, 
Hang in there hon, it's not the 23rd yet, keep positive and keep on the drugs, miracles do happen            

Justine , to you congrats Mrs pupo     


Thanks ladies for your support, many thanks love Sarah   xxx


----------



## fiorella69

Hiya everyone!  Just popping in for a quick hello, and to say thanks for all your support so far.  Embryologists called to say there were 8 embies this morning, and more news and decision on implantation date Sunday.  Will either be Sunday or Tuesday.  I  have to say, found it hard to tell them this morning how many embies I'd want then!!  Hugs and waves to you all, and I promise to get up to speed with you all soon!  Am on quite a steep learning curve here!


----------



## jo_11

Sarah: Please keep posting on here; there's a few other ladies who've started with OE and ended up with DE and it's so lovely to hear how you all get on... All the best for the rest of the 2ww; I know it's difficult. Not heard re my remaining embies yet; today's day 4 so they don't even look at them today.

Justine:







for the blasts; fabulous news!! 

Fiorella: Glad to hear you've got 8, a great number. And good luck deciding how many to transfer; you may want to ask them what the chances of implantation with multiples are (they say over 40s can have 3 for a reason...).








to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## hope25

Madasafish...lots of hugs..    

Jo-11...hey pupo lady...you did well...and hope the other embies also carry on dividing...just take it easy now...did argc let you stay lying down after et or do they just let you get up and go straight away

fiorella69- dont worry about the icsi..i wish they did icsi on my eggs on the first cycle itself...more of that later in afm...good luck for et hun   

Sarah,...hope its BFP signs..they can be similar to af signs...

hopingx...not very experienced onLP but do know that this time round my cons told me to take a carb free diet and away from white stuff (i.e white bread, rice pasta) and any foods releasing CO2 (carbon dioxide)..im not sure if he meant just for stimming or for the whole pregnancy but i tried my best...failed time to time..and stuffing my face between ec and et..but other than that milk and eggs and water..very good...coke and bread and pizza very bad

Cd and lindz...so hoping the pee sticks are wrong...hang in there till your respective otds...lots of baby dust your way

Hi justine...are you on day 5 post ec already..wow...3 excellent blasts...sounds really promising...all the best hun..put your feet up

afm...had ec yesterday.,...doc was nervous giving me LA and me being awake as he felt I would flinch with pain...however I insited...and i told him to put a canula in my hand and give me some drug to reduce pain of LA injection but for me to be awake...(thanks FF for all the info )...i dont regret it one bit...for what is probably my last ivf..i wanted to know what actually happens during the procedure instead of going in dead and coming out dead and being told how many eggs when i awake...but the aneastatist (also a young dude) was very nice and chatted with me throughout while i kept my eyes glued to the screen showing where the doc was aspirating the follicles...it was exciting to see how many were coming out..and hand on heart...apart from canula needle slight prick..i didnt feel a thing and was wide awake...HOWEVER...once the 2 dudes left..3 nurses took over..they inserted some metal contraption which made me scream...I asked what they were doing and didnt get much of an answer I understood...it seemed as if it was a hoovering machine sucking things out...i screamed atleast 2 more times and there was blood everywhere...they had to give me another gown on top as the first was covered in blood...was this my lining blood  ...if so i am worried I wont have enough blood left in my lining to support the embies..am having et tomorrow so will ask the doc what the butchering after he left was all about  ...can anyone shed some light on this  ...i am so worried about the loss of blood  ...maybe they do this at lister to for my last 5 cycles but have always been asleep so dont know..anyway got off the ec bed and walked back to recovery room and got dressed straight away...apart from slight cramping and nausea from painf relief from canula i was ok...had to take it easy all day..doc rang me to say that although he said we got 8 eggs...they were 9 as two were stuck together...they will do icsi as standard which i was so happy about as UK refused icsi every time...he said they wont do imsi unless dh abnormal forms over 95%...DH always passes the ivf threshold of 75% abnormal so didnt think we would qulaify for imsi..later on doc rang and said that athough dh had enough normal forms...they were only normal on the shape front but the cytoplasm within was abnormal...didnt quite understand but know that they will do imsi.  Also I told doc a few days back I wanted a 2 ..not 3 day transfer and def not 5 day...i told him i didnt care how many embies i got..i wanted them all back on day 2...he said it was my choice no problem re any requests..

Today l was on tender hooks wondering why no news of fertilisation...called doc and he said of the 9 eggs...6 were grade A and 2 were grade B...he said after the laser hatching tomorrow he will transfer the 6grade A ones on day 2 (tomorrow). I debated with dh as in uk I dont get more than grade 2/3 embies so wanted even the two grade B embies back...DH said no...just stick to the 6grade A ones. Anyway..will see how I feel tomorrow...feel attached even to the  2 grade B embies..they are my babies after all..even when I have 3 embies put back in the uk i dont even get one sticking..so with 6 I hope i have a chance of atleast one making it...but I am not hopeful...dont know why...its like I know my eggs are kaput..or that I have some implantation issue that hasnt been discovered yet..the funny thing was that at ec dh asked if he can be with me...doc said he had no problem but hospital didnt allow it...doc said.."no problem...you can be with her on the delivery"...they are so positive there...i even said at the beginning of the cycle that maybe we could freeze some of dh sperm incase i needed to cycle again...and doc said..no ...God willing ...you wont need to come to that...this cycle will be successful.
Anyway..wanted to share the list of drugs I was given to take after ec...so different from uk where I am only told to take cyclogest...here i was told to take 

-Prontogest 200ml ampoule (progesterone)
-cycloprognova  tablet (white one-estrodiol velrate), 
-aspocid 75mg (asprin), 
-2x utrogestan 100mg (vaginally -also progestone support)and 
-hostacortin (prednisone) every 12 hours and 
-folic acid 500m.g

...this is ontop of the progestone pessaries that I start on day of et..phew...
will let you all know how the et went....
love to everyone else 
praying for bfps all round
hope25
xxx


----------



## hopingx

many thanks for the diet advice, will do my best x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Good morning ladies  

Fiorella, congrats on your bumper crop of eggs all the very best for ET tomorrow     

Thanks Jo   , you are kind, just difficult reading about all the massive amounts of eggs that you lovely ladies get, when even when I was only 40 only got 5 max, just feel my body is rubbish and my fault for drinking and going out in my 20's and 30's , since my 40's I have lived like a nun, no caffeine, no drinking, etc, , but too late to worry now, as we all will get there one way or another  , how are you feeling any implantation signs yet   

Hope 25, thanks hon, I HOPE SO  , wow you are brave to stay awake, well done lady and such a bumper crop, how do you all do it, tell me your secret  , All the very best for ET, with six grade 1 embies your chances are so good, where are you having tx, your drug list is nearly as long as mine,  am taking, 4mg Estradoil, 3x200 progesterone, predisolone, baby aspirin, clexane and grestone every other night, also crinone on nights not taking gestone . All the very best Hope 25,


----------



## poppy40

Justine - congrats on being PUPO honey  Those embies sound top quality. Hope gestone inj are ok - have heard you need to inject them really slowly and they're not as painful. Lots of luck for the next few weeks    

CD - I'm sure it must have been a dodgy pee stick - lots of luck for your bloods  

Jo_11 - haven't watched Mad Men myself - apparently its set in a 50's ad agency but have heard its good so worth a whirl. GP was nice last night - she was running an hour late so was hugely apologetic espec as I was turning green by the time I saw her as hadn't taken many snacks with me  Got to phone MW to arrange initial appt - it says in my info that you get 7 scans betw now & term but think that must be a mistake as can't imagine they would do that many but I'd be really pleased if they did!

Little B - so sorry hun I forgot to ask how you were doing - how are you feeling?

Hope25 - congrats on your EC & those lovely embies. Wow I really hope those 6 do their magic for you  

Sarah - MW = midwife. Its lovely to have you, Lindz & Kizzy on here as your experience of tx is invaluable so please don't leave us! I didn't ever get bumper crops of eggs either. Lots of   for the next week 

Lindz - I really hope those pee sticks were duds hun - are you having your bloods done?  

Fiorella - great news on your embies - are you having a day 3 or day 5 ET?

Madasafish - its good news you only needed 300 of menopur as you got a great number of eggs. A lot of us 40+ need the max dose because of poor ovarian reserve. There is a lady on the OFU thread who like you had fertilisation probs on her first cycle - infact none of her eggs fx & she had ICSI on her second cycle and is now preg with twins so it may have been that the eggs & sperm didn't get on or sometimes the zona can be harder to get through so ICSI is needed. Like Jo said most of us end up picking up lots of knowledge the longer we spend ttc - I pretty much read the entire site after my MC last year and follow quite a few threads to improve my knowledge - it's almost like a full time job  Lots of luck fror your FU 

Have a lovely weekend everyone  xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25: Wow, EC sounded v interesting and exciting; well, apart from the ladies hoovering up later, yowsers! Don't worry about your lining, it will all be intact, promise. They aspirate the follies vaginally, and don't go near the uterus at all. Sounds like you're on quite a cocktail of drugs... I'm on gestone, ritodrine, clexane and aspirin... I have about 7 alarms set on my phone! Sweet of DH to want to be with you during EC. Here's hoping some (pref not all!) of the 6 make it.

Sarah: Glad you'll be staying  Ladies with just a couple of eggs do get pg but I know it comes a time when money and patience wear thin. IKWYM about worrying about drinking (and other activities) in 20s and 30s... I often wonder if that's affected my chances; we're more than £50k down and still no baby so everything's wearing pretty thin tbh  No implantation signs for me, it's too early at 2dp3dt... They're due (if they happen!) Mon-Wed next week.

Poppy: If they said 7 scans then I'd demand 7 scans! Can you get it in writing?? A dear FF saw my post re Mad Men yesterday and says she may have the box set so will bring it round 

Little B: Any more news about the LO??

Lots of babydust to everyone on the 2ww.. There're a lot of us at the moment!

Jo
xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah, you need to keep up the Prog. until at least 10 days after ET is yu had blasts, to give them a chance to implant.  How come you had ET so late? If your cycel is 25 days you must be ovulating around Day 11 - surprised they didn't do it then? I think the fact that you had pains and now they have gone is a really good sign and hope that it was all implantation stuff      

AFM I am still trying naturally after taking anti biotics - am still really pleased that day 2 E has gone down from 220 to 129 without FSH going up. Am off to see GP next week and will enquire as to the presence of anti thyroid antibodies and an upward curve to TSH.  Am thinking (Jo-11) that this is another sign of immune issues. Thin ATA bods casie raised NK cells??


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Ladies,

Thought I would pop in for a quick post before blitzing the house and running a few errands.

*Jo - 11*- Hope you are enjoying PUPO, I was also going to watch Madmen as friends have raved about it. Also you and *Sarah * don't beat yourself up about living and enjoying your life, I am sure it has nothing to do with out situation when you look at certain people in the world who abuse there bodies 10fold and get pregnant. I know we all want something to blame but try and not blame yourselves. I turned 40 beg of 2010 and thought I would have a year off of thinking about babies and enjoyed the while year, it was full of parties and weddings etc I blamed myself when I found my AMH but we can't change the past. I also have a cousin who is so squeaky clean you wouldn't believe and she has problems.

*Poppy* - hope all is going well and GP appt is successful.

*sarah* - Stay positive    

*Justine* - Enjoy been PUPO

*CD*- Fingers crossed you tested too early     

*Hope 25* - can't believe you were awake, Keep positive and good luck with your decisions.

*Fiorella *- welcome and well done on your embies,

*Lindz -*    

*madasafish* - Sending you lots of love    

Neema, hoping x, HHHope, Kizzy, little b, kuki, and anyone I have missed HELLOO  

AFM :All is good still have a good 12 all around the correct size of around 15, few smaller ones lingering and one that will probably be to big. Lining is perfect! All on schedule for Weds. They weighed me after I said I have put on 7 pounds and their scales say I have lost weight.. I will take that.. !!!! I haven't but who am I too argue!

GP leaves today she is expecting twins and has signed me off as of Weds - 13th June - FAB!!! I can relax away from morons and commuting. I am so excited I am a wee bit emotional.

So EC Weds 25th May and ET Friday 27t May. Please pray to the universe for quality juicy eggs and quality embies,     

.

Have a great weekend and love you all.

Dx


----------



## hope25

Hi all

Gladys...wow..you have an excellent number of follies...all the best for wed ec and thanks for the lovefilm code...will try it when I get back to London.

Jo-11..thanks for the reassurance about my lining...you were right...its still intact..silly me  ..i love GW and need a good laugh but not in the uk yet..will be flying back on saturday and will look out for it.

..i had et today...unfortunately the doc only transferred 4 of the 6 grade a as he said 2 were slowing down...already..on day 2...doesnt sound good..anyway..so have 4 on board...so just one more than the uk allow..was hoping to have 12 on board when I first started stimming but no such luck..have been prescribed more jabs ontop of the prontogest injections...clexane...so still injecting 2 times per day even after et...arghhhhh...if i dont see another needle again it will be too soon.

So now I have officially joined justine and Jo in the pupo group..   wish me luck girls...i am at the end of my tether.

hi to everyone else....and best of luck in whatever stage you may be.

hope25
xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Been away for a few days, so loads to catch up on!

Fiorella69 – great news on 8 embies! Well done! It is a tough decision to decide how many to put back, but FX you’ll have some to freeze too. Good luck with your ET.

Jo-11 -Congrats on being PUPO, such a lot has been happening for you, but 3 lovely embies on board. Get your feet up lady and watch lots of relaxing TV.

Sarah – course you still fit in sweetie. It’s lovely to hear from you and FX this is the one for you. The AF symptoms and PG symptoms are very similar especially early on when everything is growing. I also think we get super sensitive to every twinge as hyper aware of any changes.

Hope25 –. Sounds like the drug regime is good. Congrats on being PUPO and the embies sound great. FX for you and sticky vibes.

Poppy40 – how are you feeling? Hope the MS isn’t too bad for you. My BF was scanned every 2 weeks throughout PG and this was on the NHs! Hopefully you will get your 7 scans.

Neema – how are you lady?

Madasafish – sorry you cycle didn’t work this time, it is so hard, but a steep learning cirve too. I know so much more now than I did on my first TX, mainly due to the lovely ladies on here.

CD – Hope you’re ok hun. Wait til OTD and FX the result will be positive. 
Justine – well done on being PUPO, and 3 blasts too, praying for sticky vibes for you.

Lindz – hope it’s a dud pee stick, or maybe too early to test?

Kuki – how are things with you lady? Did you app with Dr Gorgy go well?

Hopingx – I think drinking lots of water anf milk is good, also the nuts you are already eating and maybe brazils, tho be careful not too many. Pineapple juice but not the fruit. And lots of protein. All these are supposed to be good for egg production/ quality.

Gladys  - good luck with your EC on Wednesday. FX for lots of lovely eggs.

Hi to anyone else I’ve missed, it’s such a busy thread and so many good things happening!

AFM – had a lovely relaxing break, tho the massage at the spa was fab came out in a rash from the oil! Had some great retail therapy too. Was nice just to be away together and be a couple instead of work and life intruding. But typical AF showed up 10 days late and after hoping it may be a natural BFP was just a late AF. Great timimg as usual tho! I’ve got my review on Thursday so hoping to get some answers and a list of tests my GP can do. Just seems everything takes so long and have no idea when I might be cycling again. Very frustrating as everyone else seems to be actively getting on with it, I feel I’m in limbo with the whole thing. Hopefully will feel more positive after Thursday.
Also what DHEA is recommended? I’ve been reading around but found loads for slimming ( could do with some for that) But not specifically for fertility.

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## jo_11

Just a quick one...

Di: I have a tub of unopened DHEA from the States (micronised). Drop me a PM with your address if you want it 

Hope25: Well done on being PUPO!! Will they take the 2 slower ones on to see what happens with them?

Gladys: Follies sound fab; will you really have a day 2 transfer if you have so many? How will they choose between them? And don't worry, I don't beat myself up about my wild days; wouldn't change it for the world 

Hope25: Yep, thyroid issues and your asthma and allergies could all be immune related. Are you considering having the tests?

Jo
x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for making us feel welcome Jo  although I do echo Sarah's thought about posting on here - feel a bit of a fraud! Also it's sometimes difficult to see how well all of you are doing with your own eggs knowing my own are rubbish - I have also had a lifetime of drinking and smoking too much so it may well have affected my fertility. Are you having a double transfer now or did you have the 3 best transferred? I'm a bit confused!

HHH, good luck with your TTC naturally. 

Di - They reckon that ultramicronized DHEA is best - 75mg a day. Sounds like that's what Jo's got. I got mine from the States too from www.dhea.com

Madasafish - I did 3 back to back cycles with no ill effects (apart from mentally!) and when I say back to back I mean as soon as I got a BFN from one I started the meds for the next. At 42 I wouldn't wait any longer than you have to as fertility declines rapidly in your 40s. Trust me... I know... I left it WAY too late also through no fault of my own. 

Hope25 - well done on such a fantastic crop of eggs and great fertilisation.  Really interesting to have been conscious during egg collection - always wished I could have been but the clinics I went to wouldn't allow it. sounds like they do things VERY differently over there! Good luck on 2ww. 

Congrats on your embies Fiorella - if you're over 40 I wouldn't hesitate about having 3 put back given the odds of aneupolidy. Good luck for tomorrow. 

And congrats to Gladys on such a massive number of follies! Good luck with EC next week. 

Glad things are going well Poppy  not sure I'll be joining your club just yet though!

AFM, More pee stick torture today. Used a Clear Blue Plus and a faint blue vertical line appeared as soon as the urine passed over it. Got really excited for an instant, but as I looked at it it started to fade right in front of my eyes and after about 10 minutes it had gone completely.  I know it says in the instructions that the pee sticks shouldn't be read after 10 minutes but surely a positive isn't supposed to just disappear?! More crappy pee sticks or just another BFN? Probably the latter.

Another weird thing... I woke up in the middle of the night thinking AF had arrived (she was due today) and rushed to the loo. There was no AF, thankfully, but instead a colourless watery discharge, and definitely not a leaky bladder.  This happened again first thing this morning - I was awake in bed and felt a gush of liquid down there. I went to the loo again and more watery discharge. I have NEVER had anything like this before and am trying to kid myself that this may be a pregnancy symptom but having never been pregnant I've no idea!  HELP! The doctor said I won't start AF until I stop the meds but I've always had AF before test date on other cycles...

I think I'm just trying to kid myself that I'm still in with a chance what with weird discharges and disappearing lines on pee sticks... any advice would be appreciated!!

Lindz xx

/links


----------



## dyellowcar

HI Jo, I've PMed you re; Dhea, thanks for the kind offer.

Lindz - when is your OTD, as may be too soon/ late implantation You mustn't feel a fraud posting on this thread considering the ups and downs you've already shared on here, I believe it's better to stay with a group of tried and trusted friends, who will support you whatever direction you choose to follow. DE is an amazingly difficult and brave decision to make and one which will hopefully bring a happy outcome. FX this is your time.

Di XXX


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks Di.    xx

OTD is Wednesday which seems really late as today is 15 days after EC, so I would have thought I'd have a definite by now.  Not sure about AF though... she does like to be punctual and no amount of progesterone has ever defeated her in the past! This 2ww has been the worst ever, maybe because I was actually in with a good chance of being pregnant this time.  xxx


----------



## jo_11

Lindz: I've heard of lots of ladies thinking they'd peed themselves, that AF had arrived or who've had EWCM style discharge when they ended up being pg. Here's hoping. Again I'll say about the pee sticks: DON'T TRUST THEM!!! As for luck with eggs... Seriously? Look at my sig!! I had 3 transferred on Thu as they could clearly see the leaders at that stage. 

Di: No worries; the DHEA is from the same place Lindz mentions.


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - aww hunny - you aren't a fraud - I've been here for ages and I didn't use own eggies in the end


----------



## hopehopehope

lindz - i absolutely insist you test again tomorrow morning as i am SO excited for you - especially if you have got to day 15 post EC - even if it is a yes then a no, better than always getting no like i do.          ALSO, most of us are on a journey from Oe to DE, me included, please don't leave us!!


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks ladies. xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, you are lovely but it's so hard giving up on own eggs, I still feel emotional about it now, just hard to let go, thanks for all your lovely positive messages  

Lindz, hi mate, I KWYM, so hard to go through, only the thought of a baby like Mollie keeps me going, she is so adorable, want one now, missed talking to you on Fri, you stay focused and positive and for god's sake leave the pee sticks alone, the whole of the British constabulary  ,must be staking out your house,          

Poppy , thank you hon, I'll try to stay but I do tend to slip into a mad depression when tx fails and the years wizz on, 6 ivf's in less than 2 years is a lot for my body and mind to take, MW, oh I see  , how was your daughters swim party   

Jo  , if I was rich, I would keep going with OE, but sadly not, spent 16k so far, well my Mum has spent 80% of that, 50k is so much,   , this is your payout time. When your young you just don't think about getting pg in your forties just the next weekend but done now, we can't go back, we must stay positive, fingers crossed for signs on mon to wed     

Hope 25 , congrats on being PUPO, 4 is amazing you lucky lady  

Di hi hon  , thank you you are kind, I am sure super sensitive/mad/crazy,
Your break away sounded lovely minus the rash , recharged the batteries, good luck for next thurs at the doc's hope you get some answers


----------



## Daisychain1985

sorry pressed wrong button  

hope hope hope, I know I was worried about such late ET, but the lady assured me would be ok, ( freaking out now ), I did ov on day 11 as I has a scan, made most of it though  ,  good luck with the nataral tx   , good luck with your GP app  

Gladys, thanks for kind words  , but I was no angel when I was young, must have damaged me, but as you say can't change the past, all the very best for EC on wed, wow wow wow, how many follies, super jealous,      your golden egg is amongst that fat crop, go lady,


----------



## Little B

Hello to everyone,

have had a wonderful short break in London (I went to Canary Wharf for the streaking, but there were no naked pregnant ladies about... so I kept my clothes on).

So, so, so nice to get back to my old stomping grounds, eating nice food, taking the tube (a pleasure once you've been away for a while) and seeing friends. I broke the news to a few family members and got good responses, but now have discovered my male cousin (father of one) is apparently the, THE, authority on all things pregnancy-related. He used to be the authority on grad school (the rigours of), Premiership Football, world politics (loved how he told me all I needed to know about American history, what with me being American and all), and marriage (he married his first serious girlfriend). Now his area of expertise is all matters gynaecological. This from someone who probably encountered his first vagina at age 29! My announcement was barely out of my mouth and he was telling me about how tired I was going to feel, what to expect and was I taking my folic acid? I've been back in Denmark 2 days and have gotten a text daily advising multivitamins and certain websites. DH has suggested my cousin should get on this board - surely all of our questions and problems would be solved instantly?

But, I wanted to say *THANK YOU* for all of your well wishes, it really means a lot. So far I feel fine, a little weepy and very tired, but good! I hope that my situation does give other people hope -- you just never know what your body is capable of until you try, whether you try au naturel or with the doctor's help, just keep the faith.

Very difficult to keep up with all of the individual news, but I'll just say a big hello to everyone, and add...

Jo_11 - congrats on being PUPO - almost test time now.

Carnival Diva - hang in there!

Sarah, Fiorella and Justine- sending you lots of luck with embies (hope I didn't forget anyone!)

Poppy - still feeling good? You're just a tad ahead of me so I'm keeping my eye on you  I will probably have lots of questions about that nuchal scan, when it happens.

Gladys - how are you getting on?

Madasafish - so sorry to hear 

Lindz - strange, but others have had the same thing happen, right? Fingers crossed for a BFP for you

Hope25 - agree that you might have a future as an Egyptian IVF guide!

Off to bed, so sleepy...

Bee


----------



## jo_11

Little B said:


> I went to Canary Wharf for the streaking, but there were no naked pregnant ladies about... so I kept my clothes on.


----------



## poppy40

darn you must have missed us Little B  x


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

I have a nasty cold and i am feeling pretty rough....just a quick message...sorry for the lack of personals

Hope25- Well done for your lovely crop of follies on ET  ,   that this works for you and sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Lindz- Your signs sound pretty positive to me....fx crossed for you   

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies


----------



## ~Lindz~

Little B - Somehow I missed the fact that you've had a natural BFP.  Congratulations!  Have you had your 6 week scan yet?

Thanks Neema, hope you're feeling better soon.

I tested again this morning and got another VERY faint positive.   I tried to take a photo of it before it faded to ask you ladies what you think but it didn't show up on photo - that's how faint it is!  It's so faint I keep wondering if it's just a mark where the line is supposed to be!  It hasn't completely disappeared this time but it's barely visible to the naked eye.  It's really only by comparing it with my saddo collection of negative pee sticks that I can tell it's there as the other Clearblue ones don't have any vertical line in the cross bit at all so I'm hopeful.  I even mixed all the pee sticks into a pile to see if I could pick the one with the faint cross, and I could, so there must be some hCG there!  

But, please no congratulations yet.  It's 11dp5dt or 16 days post EC so quite late to be getting such a faint line so I want to be sure it's really there before I start to relax, and I'm not particularly trusting of these CB peesticks after reading about lots of false positives yesterday.  I have also been getting quite a few AF-type cramps since last night, like the witch is trying to force her way through the progesterone plus I also had a small touch of brown when I wiped this morning so getting worried it may just be a chemical pregnancy.  Daren't get all excited.  Will test again tomorrow morning and pray that there is a more visible line there and then see if I can get a blood test on Tuesday... holding my breath until then.  I think a blood test is the only way to know for sure.

Lindz xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - you are right hunny the blood test is only way to know for sure as the measurement is a good indicator if a strong pregnancy or not    Have replied on other thread - am praying for the line to get darker tomorrow


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, tried to message you but your inbox is full.

You really must do a blood test.  I'm not good at sticking to my word and have tested again.  Realy glad that after tomorrow I'll know one way or the other.

I think I've mentioned that I've had some counselling.  Partly to get work into prospective and also to get my head around the issue of DE.  So glad I did a tandem cycle, but if it is a BFP, not even  sure if I'll do a maternity test.  The baby(ies) will be part of me and I will be their mother.

Sarah and Lindz, please don 't feel like a fraud for even thinking about DE.  We can sometimes be far too harsh on ourselves.  Nor should you regret having your fun in your 20s or 30s.  Life is for living.  We can't change the past, live for now and look forward to the future.

There's a thread on FF for 45+ considering DE and there are women there 50+ who are mothers for the first time using DE.

Neema sweetie, look after yourself.  Hope25, good luck with ET, Little B so thrilled for you and Poppy continue to look after yourself.  Jo how did ET go?  Anyone else I haven't mentioned hi and as always love to all x


----------



## justineb

Lindz & Sarah -  I just wanted to say how much I value you being on this thread and sharing your experiences but also that I feel we have all been on a  similar journey over the last few months..... I joined this thread last October just after a BFN and whilst starting immune investigations and treatment at ARGY and both of you have been on here during that time and I really feel all the ladies on here have supported and helped each other and that's so valuable  - it's made such a difference to me (especially through my MC so as my real friends have helped or supported me very little in comparison as they just don't get what this all entails) - it doesn't matter in slightest to me that your journey is now focused on DE  - we are all in the same boat over 40 and TTC one way or another and in any way we can.... if our current cycle doesn't work we may end up looking at surrogacy or adoption so my journey might take me in a slightly different way but that won't matter I'm sure. I am really hoping you both get some luck with these cycles. The last few days of the wait are so very hard - and I am thinking of you both, keeping everything crossed.  Also, just wanted to say that our eggs are formed way before we are born when we are in our mothers' womb  - as far as I know our mothers' genes and environment and diet are the main influences on this...so stop beating yourselves up about it!!

CD - wishing you  well for the last few days of your 2WW - you babies will be your babies whatever!  Am wondering what the latest HPT result was for you hun..... Great and inspring to hear DE working for over 50s, gives me hope......

Hope 25 great news on your egg collection - you are so brave having a LA!! I had a lot of bleeding after my EC - Mr Taranissi did it so I am not sure it was the surgeon given he is just one of the best - I think it just happens sometimes from where the needle pierces the top of the vagina (they can nic blood vessels)  - they kept me in for longer as they were worried I might need to go back to theatre but it stopped after a few hours, but was quite dramatic whilst it lasted.

Fiorella - fab new on your embies - goodluck with transfer.

Bee - great news you are tired - shame you  missed  the streaks!

Neema - hope you feel better!

Poppy - I am  hoping to go to Cheltenham soon (next week) to collect my contact lenses - and OHs watch from repairers (do you fancy meeting up for a juice or something if you have the time and energy !? I am hoping a pg lady may rub off on my 2ww...... or 10 day wait.... PM me if you fancy it.........

Jo_11  - so happy about your good news about the one that's good enough to freeze (amazing news!!)

Neema - hope you feel better soon and goodluck as you continue your wait

Hopex 3 - goodluck with TTC (hope the trying brings you and OH back to being closer!!)

Dee - great news about follies!! Will be thinking of you as you get ready for EC on weds..... 

Di - the break sounds lovely!! Hope you are recharged and raring to go. When do you get results of your GP tests?

Madafish    how are you feeling? Hope you are feeling a little better now.

Hi to Kuki, Alexine, Kizzy, JoJoPink, Can Only Get Better, Lulubelle and everyone else...

Interestingly, after my blast transfer @ ARGY I have been told to test 10 days later, not 14 so my official test date is 30th May (bank holiday Monday - think I'm gonna leave it til 31st to get HCG done in London). I am going to try to avoid pee sticks and just do HCG if my will power holds out.

Love Justine bXXXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Justine  , what a lovely message for Lindz and I, you are so kind, what a lovely thing to write, you are right our oldest friends don't understand the pain of not having children, if you are suffering from infertility you cannot possibly understand the yearning for a child, plus I don't want to go out and get drunk, or really even go out much any more, I am with you on the last few days being the worst, you are testing the same day as me, hope to god it's a double celebration, keep up that pma Justine           

Little B, thanks hon for well wishes, lol at your cousin  , take care   

Neema hope you feel better soon,   

CD, thanks hon, I sure did live life, my twenties were absolutely fab, had the time of my life, any news pupo friend         

Lindz  hi mate, hang in there hon        

Hi kizzy, Jo, poppy, hope, hope 25,


----------



## hopehopehope

justine - all the trying to Conceive naturally has given me cycstitis and ANOTHER course of anti biotics - does that mean we're closer??!!! Well, he came with me to the out of hours at the local hospital and laughed at my frayed nick nacks!!


----------



## jo_11

Neema:  Sorry you're feeling poorly; hope you're better soon   

Lindz:  Yep, I definitely think a blood test is the only way to go for the all important 'are you' or 'aren't you' Q... are you not able to get somewhere for a blood test tomorrow; 16dpec does seem quite late to not have had AF arrive; I have everything crossed for you.  

CD:  Fx for your test tomorrow     ET was fine thanks, it was 3 days ago now, so hopefully my 3 are snuggling in nicely... even ET at the Argy is like an operation; we had to get gowned up for it!  

Justine:  Stay away from the pee sticks already!   They are not your friend (see CD's and Lindz's angst over these).  Hope your embies are hooking on as I type.  How's the Gestone going??

Hopex3:  Ouch, honeymooner's disease; best up the cranberry juice you little saucy minx   Glad to hear you're clearly getting on better with DH!

Hi to everyone else;  hope you're all OK.

AFM, I had some v good news from the Argy today... of our 4 remaining embies, we have a frostie!!  A beautiful top quality hatching blast apparently.  Never in our wildest dreams did we imagine we'd get this.  One of the other embies arrested, and the remaining 2 also went to blast, although they weren't good enough quality to freeze (they still went to blast though!).  We cannot believe what a different result we have had through the ARGC so far (obv the proof of the pudding will be on OTD though!).  Feel rather elated at the mo (although obv this will wear off as the 2ww progresses).

Jo
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

that's great news Jo   There's a sibling for your LO!! ( see positive thinking for your OTD for you!!     )

Cd - good luck


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks ladies for all your good wishes.

Just got back from clinic after having blood test.  They said to ring after 2pm.  Never had blood test for pregnasncy.  ~When I was with LWC after positive HTP, I went in for a 4 week scan to see how many embryos had taken.  Decided not to do any more HTP after Saturday as the line was kinda faint and I was upsetting myself.

Lindz, good luck with your blood test tomorrow. x

Will post more laer, but really must get on and do some work.


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck for the phone call at 2pm CD


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Good luck.. Will be thinking of you.. 

Linz,
Good luck for tomorrow blood test.

Well I have been thinking of all of you.. 

Just think every day is a closer to meet your baby.. Maybe it is not this time but will be next time.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Hello lovely ladies,

Just a quick one as manically trying to get all work and meetings done before I have my 2 weeks off, will do personals later.

Had final scan this morning and all looks at it should.  I have 12 follies and 11.5MM womb lining. Trigger shot to be taken at 3.15 tonight and EC 1pm Weds... exciting!

Dx


----------



## Kuki2010

Gladys,
So very exciting.. Good luck with trigger.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Little B

Gladys Dee, 12 follies sounds great!

Carnival D, fingers crossed that one or more of your little guys are hanging in there.

Lindz and Justine, thanks so much! 6 (and a half?) week scan on Monday. Til then crying a bit and so, so tired.

Also great news in that the clinic is going to let us return the medicine that is sitting in our fridge.


----------



## poppy40

CD - fingers crossed for fantastic news from your bloods  

Little B - lots of luck for your scan next week  & as for your cousin  - sounds v irritating 

Kuki - any news on your immune results?

Kizzy - did you have progesterone up to 12w pg with Mollie? Nausea has got worse - now throwing up too and wondered if the cyclogest is making it worse?

Lindz - keeping everything crossed you get a pos blood test too   Do you mind me asking how much your DE cycle has cost? Have got a friend who had cancer as a child so her only option is DE.

Jo_11 - yay fantastic news on your lovely frostie! Fx the embies onboard are even better quality - how are you feeling?  

Justine - how are you doing hun?   Will PM you re meeting up x

Gladys - brilliant news on your follies - hoping for a bumper no of eggs for you 

Hope*3 - lol you poor thing on all these antibiotics  get well soon

Hope25 - how are you feeling hun? 

Sarah - I got DH to take DS to swimming party as feeling nauseous pretty much all day so made the most of putting my feet up & watching some TV! Keeping everything crossed for you for Monday   

Neema - you poor thing hun. Hope you feel better soon - sounds miserable 

Is it too early to go to bed?  Love to everyone  & praying for some more lovely BFPs  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy - yes I did have progesterone until 12 weeks ish - don't think I just stopped, think I had to wean myself off it. It didn't make any difference to me I'm afraid I was still ill and sick up until about 20 weeks - sorry! But for most ladies it does ease up after 12 weeks


----------



## carnivaldiva

They've rung to say bloods are positive.  Blood levels are 548.7 and I have to repeat test Weds to make sure they have risen.  ET was 10/05/11, so doest that sound about right.  Clinic say yes, but never done a pregnancy blood test before.
Trying to look at FF without the 'bos' (Dad suspecting)


----------



## kizzymouse

Cd - congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I'm not sure on levels - they differ so much.
Mine's were 77 on 9dp5dt and 718 on 13dp5dt.

Woohoo! So happy for you


----------



## jo_11

CD: Wa-hey,      Fabulous news!! HCG looks good to me  I don't think the number's that important, just that it doubles every 48-72 hrs


----------



## poppy40

CD - yay fantastic news!!          I found this on hcg levels - those look really good to me http://www.hcglevelsinpregnancy.com/hcg-levels-in-pregnancy/ x


----------



## Kuki2010

CD, Wonderful news!!! Looks good to me!!! Sooooo happy for you.. Well done you.. You did it!!!
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks ladies.  That's why I love you all so much.  We're here for the bad times and the good.  I'm not getting too excited until Wednesday.
Thanks Poppy for the link.  I think the numbers are ok too.  Feel a bit sick with nerves.
When I get home later, will do a propert posting.  Bt mean while will nip in and out until then.  Dad is doing his favourite past time - shredding documents.  He always shreds something vital and then denys it all!!!


----------



## Gladys07

Cd -         excellent news.  

Dx


----------



## justineb

CD - Congratulations that's brilliant news. If HCG is over 25 you are officially pregnant so at over 500 and before the OTD that's a high result.....perhaps you have got more than one in there?       They will want it to double every 48-72 hours  

Hopex3 - My mum uses  natural supplement called D Mannose to help cystitis - she says it's really good

Dee - goodluck with trigger tonight

Jo_11 - Fabulous news about your hatching blast being frozen (they said our left over ones didn't make the grade for freezing)

Goodluck Lindz for tomorrow!

Big Hellos all round, Justine XX


----------



## poppy40

CD - send your Dad round - I've got bin bags full of stuff to be shredded   x


----------



## jo_11

Poppy: Sorry you're feeling so ick, acu maybe

Gladys: All the best for trigger and EC; enjoy your drug-free day.

CD: Woo hoo 

Kizzy and Kuki:


----------



## Little B

Alright, Carnival Diva, there is a little party going on in there! I'm blowing an imaginary whistle for you -- Congratulations!

And get your dad some help - shredding documents becomes very addictive very quickly


----------



## ~Lindz~

Wow CD – What fantastic news!   So pleased for you.   

Don’t  think I’m going to be joining you in the BFP club tomorrow as hpt this  morning was as good as negative – faint line gone after a minute or so.    I have been told by the clinic to carry on with the meds as hpts are  unreliable and to get a blood test.  AF is now very late – it’s 17 days  post EC and I haven’t got to 14 without bleeding before so something’s  going on.  I’m wondering if this is what they call a chemical pregnancy?    Not exactly sure what one is other than a positive on a pee stick that  turns into a negative!

Poppy - I did donor embryos.  It's €1,200 for 3 frozen blasts or €2,500 for 3 fresh.

Lindz xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, wait for your blood test.  The last HTP test I did on Saturday was a little unclear.  I'm praying really hard for you, as I do for all of us ladies.
For me, being away took away the stress of rushing backwards and forwards and getting to Larnaca in Cyprus was really quite  inexpensive.  
Thank again ladies, but it's really early days.  Last time it was a BFP was 3 years ago.  I accidently washed the blanket that Jennifer was wrapped up in last week.  I took it as  bad omen and it broke my heart.
Miracles can happen, but like I said before I'm being really cautious.    
Much love   
CD x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi CD  wow fantastic  that brilliant  bet your chuff to bits x

Hi everyone  so so sorry i haven't been on due to problem with phone line  finally hunky BT came to my rescue and fixed for me.

Hope everyone doing well and nothing much to say apart from re blood test tomorrow for my thyroids and ata (TSH pls come down quick)
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Linz,
I am sure there is not enough hormon to be read by hpts.. Blood test will show it for sure. Everybody develops the hormons at different rate..
Stay positive. 
I had it like yours once. And blood test showed 51. Although I m/c it in 7+3weeks. My doc said there two of his patients started like that and they were fine..   
Kukixx


----------



## neema

CD- Yeahhh....that is a really high beta, could be twins   Stop worrying all will be well

Jo_11- That is great news...a frostie   Hope that the embies are snuggling in nicely    I will PM in a mo..

Justine- Hopefully your hatching embies have now fully implanted, this is it for you hun....sounds very promising
  

Lindz- Please wait for the blood test hun, fx crossed for you  

Sarah - Goodluck too hun

Gladys - Wow 12 follicles is great!!.Goodluck for Wednesday  

Poppy - Aaawwww hun, have you tried drinking ginger ale/beer?. Hope that the MS ends soon. On a postive note DS and DH are spending lots of quality time together  

AFM - Thanks all, i am feeling lots better today though i have a sore nose from blowing it too much. AF hasn't showed up yet though i don't feel any different, i may test after a few more days as my LP seems to have lengthened


----------



## carnivaldiva

Dee, good luck with EC

Poppy, my father is addicted to shredding, burning and cutting down trees!!!  The burning and tree cutting must be some sort of throught back from his Caribbean childhood.

Ladies once again, thank you. You guys are like family (gushing, sorry!!)  I say thngs here that I can't else where and for that I'll always be grateful. x


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh CD.. you are darling. For now try to enjoy.. I know how difficult that is.. But try..
I don't know what I would do without you all.. 
I am so very grateful too.
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

CD - amazing news honey - well done, it's YOUR TIME               
Maybe washing Jennifer's was a good omen? xx
Glad you're Dad is with you to share the great news. Ababy Carnival, you'll have to call him/her Festival!!

Lindz - Please count your embryo age and test on Day 14. I'm sure that getting even a faint temporary positive is still a positive. Keep the faith xx

Jo, neema, Justine and everyone else    hiya!


----------



## Daisychain1985

CD congrats babe, so fantastic all the very very best , you must be over the moon, did you have any symptoms apart feom testing early,   

Jo congrats on your frostie, indeed a sibling     

lindz, hang in there mate until blood result         

Poppy glad you managed to rest and relax you deserve it  

Neema, that good your on the mend, it's so rotten having a cold  

Gladys congrats hon, all the very best for wed    

Hi, Justine how are you feeling today  

Hi kizzy, hopex3, hope 25, Kuki, Becky, Little B  

Hi ladies still going crazy, one week down one to go, this 2ww is so very very scarey, just want a symptom or a sign, don't want to test too scared, will my doc do a blood test if I don't test first,


----------



## jo8

Wow

Away for a week and there's loads to catch up on

CD -so pleased for you - can understand your nervousness re the levels until Wed but they do sound v  v good so quiet  

Lindz- sorry it doesn't look positive but like the other ladies have said its best not to rely on the sticks - totally agree if you haven't seen signs of the AF so far something is happening    

Sarah - reading your posts really struck a chord with me - I know exactly how you feel and how hard it is when you think your body has failed you and you feel old before your time. The place that I got to with the DE thing is that I really want a healthy baby and if by some miracle my old eggs had worked the chances of mc or abnormality were so high that I didn't want to take the chance as for me to have tried and for it to work and then go wrong is even harder to deal with than it never working at all (if that makes sense). This is how I feel now before I start the DE t/x so hope it doesn't change as I get further into it. So a long winded way of saying your not alone     

Jo_11 - great news on the t/x and waay a frozen blast. Relax and take it easy  

Justine - hope you're doing ok on the 2ww and its not getting to you yet!

Neema - sounds v promising if AF is staying away - it could be a POSITIVE time on this thread   

Little b - talking of which -     great that you can return the drugs too

Poppy - sounds like the symptoms are kicking in but must be so reassuring - when is the next scan?

Hope 25 - great result in Egypt -so sounds as though it was worth it but your description of the 'hoovering' did make my eyes water   when do you come home?

Hopex3 - good to see you around a bit more - relations must have defrosted a bit with DH   - have you decided on your next plans yet?

Gladys - best of luck for Wed - you've got a good crop there so lets hope there's lots of lovely eggs    


Di - hope you enjoyed the break in York  

Kuki - you have a lovely way of expressing things at times  

Hope haven't forgotten anyone but there was so much to catch up on so if I have   

AFM had a lovely birthday and few lovely meals out. Trying out Marilyn Glenville's 'fat around the middle' regime since Wed - not much difference so far   . Spoke to GP last week re thyroid after they had checked with specialist - have had to have it repeated together with test for t3 so at least they are being thorough - wish they had been a few years back when they did my FSH at wrong time of month and told me it was ok! So in limbo at moment and CARE won't match us until we can sort out thyroid - it seems an age since we finally agreed together to go ahead!

Jo8x


----------



## hope25

Hello all


lots of good news on here....well done CD,,,and jo-11...all the care you have been taking and detox etc have paid off...a frostie...go girl.

Just wanted to ask you lovely ladies how you have been taking the 2ww...I mean have you been very easy on yourself or have you gone out and walked etc...the day after et I was out and about on the private Azur hotel resort beach ...walking around I felt I maybe exerting myself...but today tried staying at home but again took the little one to the beach....Poppy, CD- what did you do or not do in your successfull 2ww...and Justine and Jo....what are you 2 doing...I feel like I am jeopordising my chances...the doc here doesnt believe in staying horizontal but says mustnt lift anything heavy...however some docs do belive in reducing effects of gravity as much as possible...what say you girls...i am so confused  

luv to all
hope25
xx


----------



## poppy40

Hope25 - I ended up playing a lot of cricket & football with DS in my 2ww as it was Easter Hols and he's mad keen on sport & we did go away for a bit of a holiday so quite a lot of walking! I did draw the line at playing rugby with him though & I managed to fall down a kids climbing wall - got a very big bruise on my  but embie still stuck ok. I decided to carry on pretty much as normal but took it easy in the evenings. On the BFP I had last summer, I accidentally went on a very fast spinning fairground ride in my 2ww (thought it was a slow one that pootled) - perhaps it helped implantation . I just avoided swimming and hot baths really.   

Jo8 - hope you can get your thyroid sorted very soon hun  Next scan is Fri - still really scared despite symptoms as had them all with last BFP which didn't work out so just hoping for the best 

Sarah -   these 2ww don't get any easier  

Neema - good luck with the testing hun  

Becky - good luck with your TSH test 

CD _ I so hope its a good omen for you  

Lindz - keeping everything crossed for your blood test   Thanks for the info 

Jo - got acu later this week although my lovely acu lady is then on hols for a few weeks - argh. Hope all ok with you 

Di - sorry hun, I forgot to ask you yest re your friend who had scans every 2 weeks during pg on NHS - was that just routine or were they keeping an eye on something in particular? I have it in writing that there are 7 scans but got a feeling its just appts! 

Justine - sorry to hear you're suffering with the jabs - sounds really painful. GP sounds like a plan! x

Love to everyone - had better get move on   xx


----------



## justineb

Hope 25, I've been up and about as normal like Poppy - but am avoiding baths, swimming and sex (ARGY say no sex for 2 weeks, this is different from Bristol our old clinic, where they said no sex for 3 days). ET was last Friday and it was my OH's bday the next day on Saturday - so we had a long lunch out and then he had friends over to his flat in London after this (as I was the only sober one, I was the main purveyor of food, drink and clean glasses through the evening).....I eventually kicked everyone out at 1am saying I needed to rest as we had embryos transferred the day before.....and they were quite pleasant and understanding and left with smiles on their faces...... I had a busy day on Sunday too as we tidied up and packed everything up and travelled back to Gloucestershire but I rested more yesterday. I think there's benefits to keeping circulation going and not getting too immobile to keep blood flow to uterus good (especially for me as I have the anticardiolipin antibodies).

Poppy - been wondering if reflexology might also help re. MS......it would be nice and relaxing anyway!

Becky - goodluck getting thyroid re-tested. Hope it's come down....

Jo _8 goodluck getting yours sorted out too.

Lindz - let us know if you get any news.

CD - bet you are still smiling!! Fingers and everything crossed for next HCG test.

Hellos to everyone else in 2ww : Sarah, Neema, Jo_11       

Dee - Goodluck for EC tomorrow. Let us know how many eggs you get!!

B - let us know how you get on with your scan.

Hello to everyone else

Justine X


----------



## dyellowcar

Morning ladies,

CD – Wowzer! Super high HCG level, many congrats on being BFP! So please for you! 

LittleB – so sorry I missed your BFP announcement, must have been while I was away but well done for you.   And it’s a natural one too which gives lots of hope to those of us still trying for the slim possibility. Many congrats to you both and bless DH for not having to sell bike (well not til LO is here as they are v expensive!!!)

Jo- 11 – super news about the frostie, sounds like this cycle has had lots of positives for you. FX it carries on in the same way.   

Poppy – My BF was told she’d need lots of scan as she was over 40, just to keep an eye on things. Love the fact you’ve been so active and embie stuck! I don’t think there is a right or wrong way to go about 2ww.

Lindz – FX for your news.

Sarah – hang in there hun, Not long to go and stay positive.

Jo-8 – My break was fab thanks, tho could do with another one already!

Justine – a lady on another thread, ages ago said not to have reflexology after ET as can cause mild contractions and affect implantation/ bring on MC, this goes for early stage of pg too. Massages above waist are ok but not below. Not sure if true or not. 

Gladys- good luck with EC tomorrow, sounds like you have some fab follies!!

Neema – pleased you’re feeling better.

Hi to everyone I missed and love to all.

AFM – had to give in and go to GP as rash is worse than ever! Again I think this is an indication that things are not entirely right with immunes etc.  
Can’t wait to get to review on Thursday and discuss everything with consultant.Hopefully I might feel things can start moving again.
DS is home from Uni today for the summer, so looking forward to seeing him later. 

Di XXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Di, thanks hon, I am trying but not really succeeding  , I hope the rash clears up soon, enjoy your time with your son  

Jo8, oh thanks hon, it's good tl have other ladies that are experiencing the same thoughts and worries as myself, all the very best for your donor cycle, when are you going to start  

Hope 25, I walked up loads of steps, travelled back from CZ republic on same day as et but next day rested in bed, then just took it easy for next couple of days, I am sure as long as you don't lift anything heavy they will stick whatever you do   

Poppy lol, the spinning ride, why did you not tell us, we would of all gone to the fair,  , thanks hon, still trying to stay positive but I am on rollercoater without all the highs  

Justine you were a busy bee, at least you was distracted ,  

Hi Jo, how are you babe  

Hi Kuki, hopex3, CD, Fiorella, all lovely ladies


----------



## Salerina

I have been following this thread on FF for some time with interest but havent ever posted, almost feel I'm intruding on your wonderful friendships  In short, I'm 41 and have just had my fourth failed IVF. First one i fell pregnant but sadly miscarried at 8 weeks. Second was a BFN. Third was abandoned and this last one again a BFN. Am devastated as the money is fast running out so too i feel my options. So i was really interested when *Hope 25* mentioned that you were having treatment in Egypt and it was much cheaper. Do you mind me asking what hospital you are at and whether they do immune teating/tx? It sounds like they have been quite thorough.Wishing you *all* the best of luck and success!


----------



## Little B

welcome Salerina, surely someone here can help you with the information you need, and you will find everyone is very encouraging. Don't give up yet!

And for what it's worth, I went to a funfair with DH just after I became pregnant (probably around implantation, I had no idea I was expecting). We went on what we would call a Tilt-a-Whirl. The operators were in a fun mood and savagely hand-spun each car as it came around the track. We, at one point, were screaming for mercy, but nope, we spun and spun... I couldn't walk in a straight line when we got off. It was a blast, and now, I think I'd recommend it for increased fertility!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Dee, good luck with EC.

Justine, I'm with you in avoiding baths and swimming.  I'm just walking and showers. Once I hit 8 weeks I plan to go back to the gym and just cycle and walk.  I love the x-trainer but I find it hard to keep my heart rate down on that as I like to get into a good pace (expecially when good track on ipod)  ~Try and enjoy rest of 2ww (easier said than done).

Di, hope rash gets better soon.  Could it be exzema?  I get that when stressed.

Dee, good luck with EC.

Hope25, Cyprus clinic made us rest in a bed in a recovery room for 2 hours after ET and told us to use a bed pan if we needed to use the loo.  I went back to hotel after and rested, flew back next day and day after that back at work.  Tempted to cut the grass today, but will wait until next blood test tomorrow.

Jo8, I'm not ashamed to say I had counselling to get my head around the whole donor egg issue.  For me my age and the fact that I can't wait any more for Mr Right, was the deciding factor. The end result was the most important.  After saying that, I still opted for a tandem cycle so I used my own eggs and donor.

Lindz, any news yet?  This whole cycle is such  roller coaster.  You're still PUPO.

Hi to Kizzy, Kuki, Hope3, Firorella and Becky.  Lil B, any cravings yet?  Thankfully Dad not around this afternoon to continue shredding and binning things in the office.

Neema, glad you're feeling better.

Hi to all newbies and enjoy your time here.  These ladies really know what their talking about x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Welcome Salerina.

I took a lot of comfort from this thread.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230010.0


----------



## LJyorkshire

CD - you sound very BFP! Fx fir the levels being 1000 + tomorrow

Linz - hang on in there for the blood test too..a line is a line and it depends on concentration of your wee etc so even a faint line is encouraging

Justine and Hope 25 hope 2ww flies by

Got our follow up a week today so hopefully will have some sort of plan after that

L J x


----------



## hopehopehope

Welcome to Salerina - please join us (but add a signature so we know more about you!) 

I have had IVF at Lister (very expensive) and at Reprofit in Czech republic. Can honestly say treatment was no different. 
Think it came to about £2K inc drugs and transport and hotels and UK scans.


----------



## ~Lindz~

Just a quicky from me to say it looked like a BFN this morning but I  don't get blood test results until tomorrow.  Now cycle day 33 for me,  and never get beyond day 28 so I guess there's still a small chance of  good news.
  
  Love to all xxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

so sorry Lindz   , is it the prog that is holding off AF Desperately hoping that bloods show a positive


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks HHH.   The progesterone doesn't normally stop my AF so not sure what's going on.


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - really hope you get some good news tomorrow   Sounds like there's something going on in there 

LJ - good luck with your follow up hun. Are you planning on cycling at the same clinic again?

CD - darn haven't seen your Dad yet. Got a few trees that need pruning too  I would see how you feel at 8 weeks before you start planning any gym sessions missus   I can just about manage the basics and if you've got a couple in there, you may be feeling a bit tired & queasy. Had to sit with my friends kids for an hour last night - they were wide awake watching a film and I must have fallen asleep about 4 times  I've now got an aversion to salad & vegetables although bizzarely craving tomatoes. Luckily I can still eat fruit as don't think cheese tuc sandwich biscuits & steak crisps are particularly nutritious 

Little B - in that case I reckon funfairs should be recommended for the 2ww although I did panic afterwards incase it had been forced up my dodgy tubes . Hope scan goes really well next week 

Salerina -   & welcome. I lurked for a while before I posted too. So sorry to hear about your MC & BFNs  The Egypt clinic does sound fantastic, I'm sure Hope25 can give you all the info. Good luck 

Sarah - think you need to get yourself down to a fair! May as well do a proper rollercoaster rather than a mentally tortuous one. Good luck for next week & praying you get your BFP  

Di - I would love to have scans every 2 weeks, will have to suggest to MW  Ahh how lovely your DS is home for the summer - bet he gets spoilt rotten. Hope you get your rash sorted - sounds nasty & good luck with your review appt 

Justine - blimey you have been busy! Sounds like you need a rest to recover!

Jo_11 - hope 2ww isn't driving you crazy. When is your OTD?

Love to everyone   xx


----------



## fiorella69

Hiya all, and welcome Salerina.  Goodness, it is all go here. I am having trouble keeping up, but hopefully I'll get to know you all before long. Had ET today - 1 blast and 1 Morula,with a few left to see if they will mature into anything. So I guess I just have to twiddle my thumbs for the next two weeks.....


----------



## poppy40

Fiorella - wow congrats on being PUPO! & good luck for the next 2 weeks  

Gladys - did we miss your EC? If not, hope all goes well


----------



## jo_11

Fiorella:  Welcome to the PUPO club!  Sounds like you have a couple of beauties on board; well done!

Lindz:  I have everything crossed for tomorrow's blood test for you     

CD:  Tomorrow for you for your blood test too  that it's risen (I have a sneaky feeling it will have  ).

LJ:  Have you got all your Qs ready for the follow-up?  Where did you cycle again?

Salerina:  Welcome to the thread; come on in, don't be shy  

Di:  Your package will be in tomorrow's post   Will I be getting a boxer puppy in return?   I still adore that avatar of yours.

Alexine and Kizzy:  How are the LOs; I hope motherhood's treating you both well  

Poppy:  Wow, what an interesting diet your pregnancy is bringing you   Please keep on with the weird cravings posts; I like to think that if I get pg I'll be craving strange things and demanding DH go and dig up some roses at 2am and spread them with marmite (or similar)   OTD is 31 May.  

Little B:  All the best for next week's scan hun.

Sarah:  How're you holding up??

Hopex3:  Hope you're feeling a bit better now   

Justine:  Looking forward to tomorrow 

Jo8:  Glad you had a good birthday... Marilyn G diet to remove WHAT exactly  There's barely anything of you!  Hope your pesky thyroid starts playing nicely soon.  

Hope25:  Re the 2ww, I have to say that I'm taking it easier than I normally would, i.e. off work and trying to stay off my feet, but I'm not too good at that and am v bored.  I went walking for a couple of hours today and feel better for it.  Like the others, no baths, sex or swimming, and staying out of the sun pretty much (I trust you're under shade on the beach??).  

Hi to Neema, Kuki, Gladys and anyone I've missed.

Jo
x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy and Jo..I cycled at CARE Sheffield. Not got my questions sorted yet for Tuesday but will be scouring FF threads over the weekend for inspiration no doubt. Not sure if we'll be repeating there. Hope they will suggest immune rating (its my 2nd cycle with them, albeit 4 years apart!( and everything goes well but no implantation. I am a classic allergy prone case..asthma, eczema, hay fever, peanut allergy etc...think this makes it more likely I suffer from immune problems relating to implantation failure..is that true does anyone know? 

Love to everyone

LJ x


----------



## jo_11

LJ: Yes, those are definitely immune-related issues, so worth having the chat. CARE are pro immunes anyway, so hopefully they'll look into this for you. A question for them... I heard a rumour that the CARE expert there, George Nduwke (sp?) was setting up a clinic with Zita West; wondering if it's true. There are some good questions on this thread that you may want to have a look through to help you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0


----------



## LJyorkshire

Thanks Jo-11 x


----------



## justineb

Lindz    hope you get some good news tomorrow    

Fiorella - congratulations on your ET - they sound very promising. There's now lots of us who are PUPO!!

LJYorkshire - I have allergies (carry Epipen) and asthma and have immune issues... so I think it would definitely be worth doing the immune tests (probably level 1 and 2)

Salerina - welcome to the thread!  

CD- goodluck for next betas     

Di - hope the rash gets better quickly 

Poppy - your cravings make me smile!! Especially as you were mrs high protein diet before - go with it girl!!

Dee - hope all went Ok today and you are recovering well

Jo_11 -  looking forward to our shopping trip tomorrow (not that I have much money left to spend this month after ARGY cycle!).......

Hi to everyone else

Justine X


----------



## hope25

Hi girls

thanks so much to all you stars who gave me insight to your 2ww antics...i made notes...so very useful..you never fail me.

salerina...so sorry about your ivf failures...i have had 5 failed ivfs myself in the uk..and they 
werent cheap...so i completely sympathise...yes...Dr Egypt was very thorough and did a whole range of tests to rule out immune issues...the tests are so v v cheap..i think it was only £77 in total for the whole lot before he began stimms. The hospital is called Agail in Alexandria Egypt but the ivf specialist I saw was dr samir who operates from his own private clinic in an area called Flemming and once your ready for ec and et he will carry out the procedures in this specialist hospital --but he does everything re consultation and scanning at his clinic until then. I will be more than happy to provide his contact details and if you do decide to go to alexandria then I could put you in touch with a wonderful landlady who owns a building in upmarket sporting area for a rental apartment and recommend a phamacy just round the corner from the flat literally 30 seconds walk who gives good discount on fertility drugs. To give you an idea, my e2 blood test alone would cost £46 a pop at the lister but E2, LH and FSH all together just came to £7. Wish you all the success you deserve wherever you decide to cycle. The only thing I insist on is that I was put in touch with the landlady through a friend..and now I find out the landlady knows alot of people I know both in Egypt and in the UK so I must insist you dont mention my ivf treatment as my husband and I have decided not to let anyone know...not even my mother..its a sore point for both of us as husband has male factor and I have age factor so we have kept it to ourselves...I share with you ladies on here as is anon..but will be devastated if it got out to my social circle through here.

Fiorella69--welcome aboard the 2ww boat...boy is it getting full in here...the more the merrier...good luck hun

Lindz...will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Afm...no symptoms but early days yet...am on day 5 post ec...am due to catch a flight back before dawn on saturday but the volcanic eruption in iceland has made me think that everything that had to go wrong has gone wrong on this trip...flight delayed coming out of heathrow...nearly missed our connecting flight in cairo to alexandria..baggage was 2 days late...lost £5k cash by my lack of alertness...friend of hubbies booked us a terrible dump of a flat for a 1000LE more than the lovely flat we found thru a friend of mine (it always takes the ladies to sort things out)...then now..to top it all..the icelandic eruption AGAIN..arghhhhhhhhhhhh

Also seem to be rowing alot more with OH than usual...dont know if its the drugs or OH's rotten mood...but he is driving me round the bend....atleast I have wifi and cable tv in the apartment to keep me occupied while hubby goes out galavanting with his male friends

luv to all
hope 25xx


----------



## Gladys07

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well and positive on this gorgeous sunny day.

I apologise for typos etc I am so tired!

Hope 25 - Hope cloud doesn't get in the way of your trip home and remember try and not get stressed!!

Justine - You made me laugh at your excuse of getting your guests to leave  "Bye I have embryos transferred"  LOL   Enjoy your retail therapy

LJ  - Hope all goes well with immunes and  you get sorted today.

Jo-11 - Sounds like you are doing well on the 2ww and looking after yourself.  Why are you staying out of the sun?  I thought Vit D was good.  I was planning on lying in my hammock with my book.

Poppy - How is the bump, have you nicknamed it yet?  

Fiorella - Welcome, congrats on your ET, sending you sticky thoughts

Lindz - Fingers crossed that bloods say something different

Salenna - Welcome

CD - How are you doing?

Sarah Essex - Is your OTD soon?

Di  - Hope Rash clears and you have a fab time with DH home

Kuki -HELO

Neema - Good luck with testing      

Jo - 8 - Hope thyroid is sorted out and glad birthday went well.

Little B - How are things with you ?

Becky - Ahem... Hope the hunky BT man only sorted out the BT problem    Hope blood test is ok.

HHH - Helloooo

Big Hello to anyone I missed.

AFM : Very tired but so happy I am signed off until 13th June due ti "gynie procedure"  no London hustle and work morons
I am about to have my breakfast as apparently need to eat something before 8am and then EC at 1pm!!!!  Are the sedation drugs good?
ET is on Friday, so in two days time I will be PUPO. Went to Waitrose last night and stocked up on healthy idiot proof food for OH to sort out over next few days.  I am only 5ft and unfortunately have out on weight over the last few years (not from lack of excercise or overeating) and I have to say I feel like a right bloater during stimming yesterday after trigger my stomach was so huge I couldn't move and it was even pushing against my loose skirt especially purchased!  I can't wait to be able to go for a pee again.LOL...  I know when I am pregnant it will be worse but at least I won't have to pretend and can tell everyone there is a baby on board.  I am hoping that there aren't lots of invitations this weekend that involve me driving far and watching peopleget drunk, especially as they don't know.

I will be asking you ladies to post or pm me any diet and general tips for the 2w.

Thanks for all the good luck wishes.

Dxx


----------



## neema

Morning ladies

Gosh the thread is getting busier by the day  . Just thought i would sneak in a quick post.....

Fiorella - Welcome and goodluck for ET  

Lindz- Fingers crossed for you for the blood test results.

Gladys- Goodluck for today  

Jo_11- Have fun shopping today and i will have to watch the movie before my next try  

Justine- I also believe that moving around post ET (albeit gently) helps with the blood flow...but don't over do it...have fun shopping with Jo_11.

Hope25- Goodluck on your journey back home and you have had a bit of bad luck lately   , hopefully now the tables will turn......your lucky streak around the corner    

Salenna- Welcome

LittleB, CD and Poppy - Hope that the little beanies are growing bigger day by day

AFM - Thanks for all the good wishes, you ladies are simply the best    I POAS this morning as AF has not arrived yet   but it was a BFN.....i am glad that my LPD has lenghthened but i will stop the pessaries today so that AF can rear her ugly face so that i can start another cycle of Clomid on day 2 and basting no3.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

A few results came through today.

One of them is; For MTHFR C677T gene mutation I am positive Heterozygous. What is the treatment for this? Does this explain my m/c? I suppose with this one I need to take asprine and claxene.. 

TH1; TH2 Intracellular Cytokine Ratios;
TNF-a:IL-10 (CD3+CD4+)  26.9
IFN-g:IL-10 (CD3+CD4+)  14.1

I think above two are okay.. 

Any one can help who had these tests done? I have not got a clue..

Neema,
I am so sorry hon.. Bloody nightmare but fight goes to have our babies.. I always feel slightly lighter and happier after my AF on my BFNs.. But still hurts nevertheless..    

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Salerina

Hi all, thank you for making me feel so incredibly welcome, you are all so kind!!!

LittleB - really made me chuckle about the funfair. There was me walking on egg shells on my 2WW and I should have been on the Waltzer screaming I wanna go faster! Noted for the next occasion.

Carnivaldiva - thanks so much for the link to the thred you gave me. So inspirational and along with all of the great positive and determined women here really gave me the impotus to get back on the horse so to speak, just not sure which horse at the mo.

Hopehopehope - You're right, the Lister is so expensive, for everything! I went to a wonderful new consultant for this last round. No cheaper and still a BFN but he was so much more caring and really personalised all of the care (even did every scan!) Reprofit sounds very interesting and I cant believe those prices. I see you are waiting for a donor, is that with Reprofit too?

Hope25 - thank you so so much for all those details, thats brilliant! and yes please, I would love the details of consultant etc as if I do decide to do another round with my own eggs, I would definitely consider Alexandria! And don't worry, mums the word! Do hope you are not going to insane on your 2ww, its so flippin tough. 

AFM I went for follow up today and its NK, TH1 & TH2 testing, another round of OE and/or Donor ... aaagh, so many decisions and so little coffers!


----------



## ~Lindz~

Neema - might be worth getting a blood test before you stop the pessaries, just to make sure as my clinic still advised me not to rely on a hpt.   
Thanks for good wishes ladies, and good luck Gladys and Fiorella    
    
Jo, Justine, Hope25, Sarah and other pupo ladies (sorry I'm sure I've  missed someone) - I hope your'e all enjoying your 2ww and not letting it be ruled by those evil pee sticks!
    
Poppy - there may well be something in the fairground rides theory....  scientifically maybe the cenfrifugal force causes the embies to press down further into the lining and implant!  Just a thought!  
  
Kuki - For MTHFR you need to take extra folic acid as your body doesn't  metabolise it as effectively as other women, so luckily it's not a horrible or expensive treatment.  
  
Unfortunately it's a definite BFN for me - hCG levels <1!!!  I am NEVER EVER going to trust a Clearblue plus again.   

Lindz xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz so sorry hunny    Damn those CB pee sticks


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz,
I am sorry.. Bloody journey..     We are here for you.. Those sticks.. Sucks.. 
Yes. Apperantly so.. Reading up about it.. Have alreadytaken B6 and B12 as well as extra F. too..
One thing on the cheap I can do.. 
Thinking of you.. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

So sorry Lindz     .  Take a wee bit of time out for you and DH    .

Neema, agree with the others.  Contine with meds until you've had your blood test.

Good luck to all you PUPO ladies and also to Dee and Fiorella with ET.

AFM, just waiting for todays beta levels.  My clinic said to take ET as week 2?  Does that sound right?  Hungry and thirsty and really tired.  Need to cut grass tonight as can't find anyone to do it for me.Is it OK to chemically straighten my  hair do you think?  Stayed away from them since September, but the last lot of extenstions I had done 2 weeks ago are driving me crazy and I look like Chucka Khan at the mo!! 

Hi to anyone I've missed.  I'm going to spend the weekend catching up. x


----------



## Little B

awww, sorry to hear, Lindz.



Good luck to Dee and Fiorella with their ET and glad to hear we have some PUPO ladies to send good vibes to.

Am napping and listening to "Roland Garros Radio", so tired. The dishes will wait, right?


----------



## kizzymouse

CD - yes you take ET as week 2 so when you get +ve test you are technically 4 weeks pregnant ( in a normal cycle they take it from day of last period but us treatment gals take it from ET date ) 

there is a calculator thingy for due date and stuff on main page of this site - it's good!!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks Kizzy.  That explains a lot. So I guess I'll have to organise a scan for 2 weeks time.  How long did you take baby asperin for?  Last time I was pregnant, I think I took cyclogest for 12 weeks and just Zita West preg supplements.  

Poppy and Lil Be any cravings?  I'm in love with cheese and onion flavoured crisps.


----------



## Gladys07

Hello ladies

14!!! I am so happy. Was first in but they were running late, woke up in recovery about 3.10 but had to wait ages for a porter and nurse to pick me up. 
Hope they bring some food soon I am a bit peckish.

Xx


----------



## kizzymouse

CD - I had to take it until 36 weeks    but everything else stopped around 12 weeks   

I had my first scan at almost 7 weeks - saw HB, sac and wee tiny embie    I was so relieved cos I had been bleeding - hopefully you won't have any but don't worry if you do - it is completely normal early on    Waiting for the first scan is so much worse than 2 WW!! 
So happy for you    I wonder if you are having one or two!


----------



## dyellowcar

Lindz – sorry it’s not better news for you, esp after  the pee sticks! Look after yourself.   

LJ Yorkshire  - I’m having my Care review tomorrow and looking up the questions to ask. Like you not sure if to go with them again but their results are good  and it’s closer for us than the London clinics.

Jo-11 – thanks hun, I’ll keep and eye on the post tomorrow and let you know. X

Gladys – well done on a super crop of eggs. FX for good fertilisation rate.   

Hope25 – bless you, you have had a rough ride this time. Hopefully the pay-off will be a good one.    

Did anyone watch ‘8 boys and wanting a girl’? I recorded it last weekend and watched last night. I must say it made me extremely angry. I usually fairly laid-back but these women had me ranting at the tv! 

Hi to everyone.

Di XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Di

The only thing about CARE is that everyone I've spoken to has been treated with 225 Menopur and this has not been adjusted throughout the cycle...doesn't feel very tailored therefore..how about you? Have you discussed immunes or DHEA with them? Dr S not a big believer in DHEA but said he'd prescribe it if I wanted but would delay treatment for 3 months..any thought?

L


----------



## dyellowcar

LJ Yorkshire - I'm at Notts Care and my last cycle my consultant gave me 375 gonal f and 75 menopur. I think the first cycl
e was 300 menopur and rose to 375 thru TX. (could have been 450 tho) I didn't like the 2nd regime very much because felt like loads was happening too quickly and then only got 3 eggs, after 8 days stimming. 
I've just been typing up my questions for tomorrow, the thread Jo recommends is very helpful, as it helps to focus what you need to ask. I have added my own questions to the list too.
As for DHea, I'm going to give it a go as not likely to be doing a cycle before Sept and feel I have the time to at least try it. I'm also going to ask about immunes tomorrow and my GP has agreed to do whatever tests he can for me. AS these can take ages too I'm not sure when I'll ever be able to TX again!
However, if I am not satisfied with Care tomorrow I am going to persuade DH to try either a Lndon clinic or go abroad. We'll decide after review. 
Good luck with yours next week. I hope you get some answer too and can go ahead and have a successful TX, with a LO at the end of it.
Di XX


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - so sorry hun   Must be so upsetting - I know its no consolation but have heard that it can sometimes take a couple of goes with DE. Sending you big hugs x Ps - someone needs to do a study on the 'effectiveness of spinning fairground rides & implantation rates on the 2ww' 

Neema - might be worth getting a blood test?    

Hope25 - hope you make it back safely - you certainly could do with some luck with your Egypt trip - BFP would be perfect!  

Gladys - fantastic number of eggs - no wonder you were feeling bloated! Lots of luck for some action in the lab tonight x

LJ & Di - I did DHEA for 7 weeks & stopped when I started stims. I did get double the number of eggs but it only resulted in one more embryo - my clinic have said that they've heard DHEA can lower MC rates which for me was another reason why I took it. They upped my dose of Gonal F from 300 to 375iu which is the max dose my clinic will go up to. Good luck with your FUs  

CD - I'm on asprin & cyclogest until 12 weeks. Can your brother help with the gardening? Not sure about the hair straightening chemicals - I tend to avoid dyeing my hair during tx and the first 12 weeks. Yes I have got some cravings - tomatoes, sausage rolls, cheesey biscuits & steak crips - really healthy . I can't bear to eat any other veg or salad at the mo though (same with DS preg). Trying not to put on 4 stone like I did with that one so once the nausea goes, I def need to get back to a much healthier diet 

Justine - I know its a nightmare  Still on the protein shakes but they don't make me feel the best. How was the shopping with Jo? Any purchases?

Jo_11 -   lol - def not had any cravings for flowers  Mainly meaty & cheesy stuff & usually I don't eat much red meat so its probably for the iron. Amazingly I've only put on 4.5 lbs since I started this cycle but its going to increase massively if I carry on with current eating habits. Hope you had lovely day shopping with Justine - I manage to struggle into White Stuff at the weekend & got a lovely shirt dress to hide my belly. Its becoming very difficult to hide - luckily I can wear my parka on the school run still 

Little B - napping sounds a very good idea. DS is not impressed with his 'grumpy mummy' at the moment as so tired when he gets back from school that I'm def not up for a game of football, can just about manage some sitting down games on the Wii 

Kuki - so pleased those results are easy to treat. Hope everything else comes back ok 

Salerina - good luck with whatever you decide - these things def aren't easy  

Hello to everyone else  - just eaten rather too much for my dinner & now feel dreadful. Can't wait to stop the cyclogest - feel sooo bloated still  xx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Just a quickie from me....

Lindz:  I'm sorry   

Kuki:  Re your results, the MTHFR heterozygous is found in c.40% of the population.  It's meant to possibly inhibit your absorption of folate, as Lindz said; I'm on double folic acid but I've had my folate levels checked and they're through the roof high, so I don't seem to have a problem with absorption (but seeing as no one ever overdosed on folic acid, and it doesn't do any harm, I'm carrying on).  Dr Gorgy will recommend Clexane during stims (20mg) and after EC (40mg), although ARGC say this isn't necessary (although they do recommend Clexane to aid with implantation).  Re the TNFa levels, you are within normal range, so no Humira for you - yey!!!  Below 30.6 is normal, so you're well below.  Fx for the NK Assay results; what else did you have done?  

Justine:  Lovely to see you today, as always m'dear    V disappointed we didn't spend any money... guess our purses are still suffering from a total battering at the Argy this month  

CD:  Any news on the updated HCG?  

Di:  Good luck with your follow-up tomorrow... I met a lovely Dr from N'ham CARE at the Fertility Show back in November (Simon Thornton); they seem quite good I have to say. Hope my DH managed to remember to put the package in the post to you today!  

Poppy:  Parka?  In this weather??    Hope the nausea's subsided a little.

Hi to neema, Hope25, Hopex3, Gladys, LJ, Little B, Salerina, Kizzy, Alexine and anyone I've missed.

Jo
x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Linz sorry about the confirmed BFN. I too had a misleading faint positive on a peestick a couple of days ago and even though you convince yourself it can't be true it's still devastating when it results in a BFN..my AF well and truly here :-(


----------



## kizzymouse

I am so annoyed at those crappy pee sticks!! I really don't see how they can be so useless -  a second line is only meant to appear if HCG is present!   

Hugs


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning to you all,
Kizzy, how is Mollie doing? Still looking gorgeous with her beautiful smile..  

Linz, hope you are feeling a bit better today? 

Jo, thank you so much for the info. You are brilliant. Yes so lucky escape from Humira. Clexane he was going to give anyway he said. So it is not that bad really. Today I am expecting some more results. Waiting for postman as I write. 
How are you feeling? how is 2ww going? Hope you are enjoying and not torchering yourself with pee sticks like I do everytime..

All the PUPO ladies.. Thinking of you all.. 

Sunshine is gone this morning. And start raining over here.. Gone back to normal again.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Lindz - really sorry to  see your post     Very disappointed for you - do you think you will try again?

Dee - wow, what a bumper crop of eggs, hope you get some good news on fertilisation rates today  and that you are not too sore and recover quickly

LJ -   sorry you got BFP line and then it disappeared....what is going on with the evil pee sticks?!!! It's so cruel, hopes are raised then dashed.

Kuki - its really good news that our TNF alpha is normal - let us know what the NK cell assay results are like....rain is back in Gloucestershire too!! Mind you it saves me watering the garden  

CD - how was your hcg yesterday? maybe now is the time to sow a wild flower meadow - that way you wont need to mow the lawn so much!!

Di - goodluck for appointment today - is your rash any better now? The 8 boys wanting a girl programme made me angry too!! To me it seems really selfish in terms of the attention they can give to the kids when they have so many kids already

Poppy - am impressed you are keeping up the protein shakes (not sure  I could have done that when pg!) - I think you have just got to do what your body tells you.....  I know cyclogest isn't great, but gestone is even worse (my bottom isn't at all happy!)  

Hope 25 - are you back in UK yet? Hope your fllght wasn't affected by the ash cloud in the end.... When is your OTD?

Neema - maybe test again if AF not arrived?   

Salerina - goodluck deciding what to do, personally I thought it was worth testing immunes before I gave up completely on OE and I did get some answers as to why things were potentially not working that made me want to continue with OE (and I had natural BFP on way even if it didn't stay for long it still gave me hope that OE was still possible)

Little B - the dishes can definitely wait til you are ready!

Sarah - hope your are staying sane (I am finding  it increasingly hard)....

Jo_11 - Great to see you yesterday and have some distraction and talk to someone who knows what 2WW is like.......

I am really scared that AF is on its way as I am getting loads of juicy zits! Have also had some cramps...... My OTD is 30th May - same day as Sarah (bank holiday Monday) -  am not sure I will manage to get HCG blood test done then as clinic in London is only open for a short time and I don't want to drive all the way from here only to miss it if I get stuck in traffic, so I might just get it done on 31st if AF holds off til then. Am getting very nervous now the date is approaching.........and am starting to think about pee sticks..... my transfer date was 20th May so it will be 1 week from transfer tomorrow - I am guessing it's way too early to test now. My trigger was 13th May, EC was  15th May..... do you think the trigger shot would be out of system by now (will be 2 weeks tomorrow since trigger).....

Hello to all and wishing you all lovely bank holiday weekends.

Justine XX


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Trigger will be out. My doc says it takes about 10 days. Have you been drinking lots of water? I am sure you have.. 
Do a test tomorrow and see..
What is the date today? How many days of trasnfer?
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
Sorry just read it again. No it will be too early. Yes trigger has gone but it is too early for HCG.. 
Maybe couple of more days.. Well if it was me as you know I am nuts about testing.. I would start testing sat onwards.. But if it is going to upset you so much.. Please dont.. 
Honestly.. I go through all these with you girls.. So nerve recking.. 
Good luck..Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Jo_11 - I have a summer one - like a Parka mac. Weather prob isn't as warm here as it is where you are  I'm a pukey Poppy today, luckily DH has been working from home so he's been able to help with the school run. Hopefully I'll make it to acu later

LJ - so sorry hun - bl88dy pee sticks  I ended up only buying the expensive ones in the end (digital or fr) as they seem more reliable - they're cheaper on Amazon usually

Lindz -  

Kuki - let us know if you get any more results. I'm clueless at understanding them but luckily Jo, Justine & Lindz are all pros

Justine - the gestone sounds evil. Lots of progesterone can cause spots & you get cramping with a BFP so hang on in there  Don't suppose the Nuffield here can do bloods on Mon? Trigger will be out of your system by now (I pm'd Jo with that question when I tested before my OTD ). I'm nervous for you if you decide to test - I was a shaking wreck. Lots of luck  

Meant to be working today but think I'm going to pottle around house & do some jobs as feeling pretty pants & have dodgy tum too. Have bribed cleaner into staying longer to tackle my Everest-size piling of ironing  xx


----------



## poppy40

Jo_11 - I have a summer one - like a Parka mac. Weather prob isn't as warm here as it is where you are  I'm a pukey Poppy today, luckily DH has been working from home so he's been able to help with the school run. Hopefully I'll make it to acu later

LJ - so sorry hun - bl88dy pee sticks  I ended up only buying the expensive ones in the end (digital or fr) as they seem more reliable - they're cheaper on Amazon usually

Lindz -  

Kuki - let us know if you get any more results. I'm clueless at understanding them but luckily Jo, Justine & Lindz are all pros

Justine - the gestone sounds evil. Lots of progesterone can cause spots & you get cramping with a BFP so hang on in there  Don't suppose the Nuffield here can do bloods on Mon? Trigger will be out of your system by now (I pm'd Jo with that question when I tested before my OTD ). I'm nervous for you if you decide to test - I was a shaking wreck. Lots of luck  

Meant to be working today but think I'm going to pottle around house & do some jobs as feeling pretty pants & have dodgy tum too. Have bribed cleaner into staying longer to tackle my Everest-size pile of ironing  xx


----------



## justineb

Poppy & Kuki - thanks for messages, I will try to hold off the pee sticks (just hope AF holds off over weekend)....feel better now I know progesterone makes you zitty..... think I will just go to London on Tues as I have already paid for test

Hope you feel better Poppy

Justine XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Weldone Justineb, hold on till tuesday.. God will be thinking of you..    

Poppy, postman came and gone. And no more results. I was really hoping to get one today. Oh well Tomorrow will be another day. Really wish I could get them all befoe sunday. Cos won't get anyting on monday as it is bank hols.. Argggggg.. Wanted to know before that.. 

More waiting.. We need to go through a some kind of training to cope with constant waiting for things.. Hate it..


Love and lots and lots of luck girls..

Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Justine: The trigger will def be out of your system by now... On my last go at the Lister I POAS the day after EC (just to get a BFP for once really!) and also POAS on the morning of day 5 before ET and it was negative. And remember you had quite a low dose. I'm quietly optimistic for you 

Pukey Poppy: Hope you make your acu session... Take a bucket  I've also heard the car sickness bands you can buy in Boots work quite well for MS. Sounds like DH is being a star... I knew men had their uses 

Kuki: If the results are in at Dr Gorgy's office you can have them faxed to you... I set up a fax number over the Internet for this and accessed them via email. 

 to everyone else.

AFM, I'm rather liking the Gestone; preferable to the bum bullets I think. Plus I know it means AF won't come early. I'm hating the 2ww now though and can think of nothing else other than how it probably hasn't worked


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Come on.. Find that PMA...    

Of course it is going to work!!!

Please... 

Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Jo_11  Don't give up on this cycle yet hun    visualise holding your baby       - you also have your lovely hatching blast in the freezer as a back up   

I am feeling down today too - like I've hit the wall!! As we're pretty close cycle wise am just we are at about same stage mentally.....last few days always the worse..... I am just hoping AF stays away till OTD

Justine XXXX


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Ladies

Apologies for no personals but so tired as can't remember the last time I slept through the night.  Uncomforatble bladder has been main cause!

Was a little disappointed in drugs yesterday they built me up about this heavy sedation, lasting  etc and I was only asleep for 25 mins and woke up bright as a button in recovery and then they only gaev me one masily string pain killer!  I did try to tell them during a normal period I need industrial sytrength just to take the edge off.  Didn't go to sleep until 12 last night and up since 3am!!!


Clinic just called and thet said they even though they collected 14, 1 was immature and 1 was just a shell, so 12 injected and 10 fertilised.  I won't know to what grade until tomorrow but ET is booked in for 2pm.  I said if we can I wanted three and she said even though I was eligible due to age etc as I have responded so well to treatment they may only put two.  

I am very tearful as I am so pleased how each day has gone and I thank you Universe

More tomorrow girls.

love to you all.

Jo -11 p- None of that nonsense and get some distraction therapy in your head quick

Dxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Justine, please stay away from the pee sticks.  Even if BFP, can still give a false BFN.  Fx for a positive result.

Jo8, sending you loads of PMA.

Ladies, I've been doing a bit of  DIY tapping therapy.  Sounds odd, is a bit odd, but it kinda does help.

My beta levels were 1077 yesterday.  Scan booked for 8 June, and I guess I'll be 6 weeks and 1 day preggers.  Today I'm hoping is going to be my last day of cheese and onion crisps. 

Poppy, hope tum feels better soon.
Kuki good luck with rest of test results.
Neema, have you got blood test date?
Di, hope rash is better and your appointment goes well.  When in Cyprus, staying at our hotel was a lady who boasted (to another lady) that she has3 girls, recently terminated at 20 weeks a girl and was there specifically for a boy.  Thank God she didn't tell me that, but the woman she did tell gave a her a piece of her mind.

Lindz    .  Hi to all PUPO ladies and everyone else I've missed.


----------



## carnivaldiva

D, 10 fertilised eggs is fantastic!!!!!        for good division over night.


----------



## Kuki2010

CD, Beta levels are looking good. Weldone you!!! Enjoy it a bit now till the scan..   
And can not believe some peope. They are bloody nuts.. Who cares what sex.. As long as it is healthy.. And termination at 20th week.. Christ.. Why did she live it so late.. I could have a difficult with termination knowing somethign seriously wrong with the baby never mind a healthy little darling.. Got so angry now.. This world is so bloody unfair..  

Jo, yes come on go and do something else.. Just forget about it for an hr so. You are going to get your BFPs..  

D, that sounds great.. you have done realy well.. Now rest and relax and get yourself ready for your darlings..   

Justineb, come on.. you are going to be fine.. Find your PMA and nearly there.. 3-4 days more and that's it..   

Love and lots of      to you all..

Hope25, how are you holding?

Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

D:  Well done on 10 lovely embryos.  Totally up to you but I'd insist on transferring 3... how on earth can they tell on day 2 which ones will or won't make it (answer is, they can't).  

CD:  Fab news on the HCG   As for the lady who had the termination... don't even get me started   

Kuki:  Thanks love   

Justine:  Guess we'll just have to do what it says on the tin and 'wait'    I've just checked and I've only got enough Gestone to last me through Monday, so I s'pose I'll have to have my test on Tuesday.  What a nightmare first day back at work


----------



## Lulu-belle

Crumbs ok I did post about 20 minutes ago but not sure what happended to it!  So summary is lurking not posting though 

Big congrats to all those waiting (come on    !!) so many cant list you all which is great news isnt it?
and JO11 WOW amazing results - all i can say is GET SNAP OUT OF THOSE NEGATIVE VIBES!  it is all up and up.
CD also so happy for you- you have waited long enough for this one very very pleased for you. 
And hello to all else apologies for my silence so very very busy both work and some family stuff. i realise that we are at the end of May and I havent even organised a trip to the toaster but all i can do is apologise and promise to do better for June. How is it looking for everyone mid/third week June?


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for hugs ladies.  

Poppy – I keep telling myself it doesn’t always work first time with donor eggs, but it has done for everyone else on this thread who has made the switch so I can’t help but think why not me.    I would have thought that after 8 tries it would be my time at last, but I guess more patience is needed.  

Kuki – I know what you mean about waiting... it feels like I’ve been waiting forever for my baby to arrive.  

Di, sorry you had the same happen to you too with those evil pee sticks.   I think the faint positive makes it worse as it gives you a glimmer of hope.  BTW, I also watched “8 boys and wanting a girl” and it made me extremely angry when one lady likened having all boys to infertility.  Her poor, poor children.  And... as for aborting healthy babies...  

Congrats on all those eggs Gladys, and such brilliant fertilisation too – it’s more than my 23 year old donor got!  And congrats on terrific betas CD – maybe you have 2 in there??!   

Justine – I want to try again as soon as possible, I just need to figure out how we’re going to pay for yet more treatment!  Thanks for your lovely message of support for Sarah and myself the other day, it means a lot.   Please don’t go down the pee stick route... far too upsetting when you get faint positives that turn out to be BFNs!  Trigger should be well out of your system by now.  Crossing everything for you.

Jo – try and keep positive hun.   You’ve done so well this far I’m convinced it’s worked for you.  You too Justine!

Lulubelle – what is this trip to the toaster??  

AFM, I need a scan when I start AF to ensure that there are no polyps or dodgy areas in my endometrium as my consultant said the echo-bright area could be a reason for failed implantation.  Justine, Poppy or anyone who lives my side of the country – where can I go to get a private scan done without having to travel to London?  Anywhere within about 100 mile radius of Bristol will do, although preferably closer!  I’ve been to the Spire in Bristol but the doctor there is awful and keeps going on about my age, and he’s so patronising.   I really don’t want him having any more of my money.

Lindz xxx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Lindz- So sorry hun      ....i really don't like POAS.....I think my phobia of POAS started when i got two positives in row in the beginning of our IVF/ICSI journey but when i got the blood tests the beta number where low and didn't double...i got so excited and told everyone that we were pregnant and then alas!! AF showed up in full force (despite being on cyclogest 400mg x2). I hope that you feel better soon.  

LJ- So sorry and fx for next month    

Gladys- Well done for the lovely crop of follicles -   that the 10 keep dividing beatifully and the best of luck for ET (personally i would insist on 3 embies to be put back)  

Justine, Jo_11- Sending you tons of PMA                and i would keep away from the Pee sticks as they cause too much anxiety....i have been there 7 times so i understand what you are going through.

Sarah and Fiorella- Hope the 2ww is not driving you    

CD - Wow!! Your beta numbers are great, you can have as many cheese and onion crisps you wish but remember to have some of the nutritious stuff so that the beanie/s get all the nutrition that they need to thrive. I like the Chaka Khan look   but you shouldn't relax your hair when you are pregnant, i know that because all my friends who have been pregnant have not relaxed their whilst pregnant, so am afraid it's more extensions for your for 8 more months, that's a small price to pay though isn't it?.

Poppy- Hope you feel better  

AFM- Thanks for all of your advice and i tried to make an appointment to see the doc  as i have to see my doc who then gives me a form to give the the clinic nurse who then takes the blood sample. The sample and  is then sent to East Surrey Hospital and you get the results the next day day in the afternoon!!. Anyway i was told that my doc is away on holiday until the beginning of June. I am not comfortable seeing another doc (and explaining about the basting as it was hard enough telling my doc so that he could give me prognovya and gestone prescriptions) Ii think he thinks i am   so i will have to wait until next week!!. In the meantime i will continue on the pessaries....the weird thing is that i woke feeling a bit nauseous and everytime i eat i feel like the food is stuck in my throat    and i have AF type cramps so i am knicker checking every hour. Up until yesterday i didn't feel any different, but i also has a cold the last week and i was feeling so poorly. I may buy some tests ONLY if AF does not show up by sat....anyway AF may have showed up by then...we'll see. 

Hi to Di,Kuki, Jo_8, Hope3, Lulu-Belle, Hope25 and everyone else.xx


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - I can't imagine how hard it is for you  It should have been your time ages ago  On the scanning front - Ultrasound Direct have clinics in Bristol, Cardiff & Cirencester (hopefully the one in BRS isn't the same place you've been going to - that Dr sounds awful not the type you need for dealing with fertility patients at all ) They do Family Planning scans for £99 which sound like the type of scan you'd need http://www.ultrasound-direct.com/. I'm going to the one in Cirencester tomorrow so will let you know if their scanners are any good xx

Jo_11 - don't give up on those precious embies yet - they need you   You've had your best ever cycle yes? Hang on in there - the last few days do drive everyone crazy. Oh no re work on Tues - can you work from home?

Justine - good idea to do the bloods, I know every day will feel like torture but not too many sleeps to go  

SarahEssex - good luck for Mon too hun - are you getting bloods done as well?  

Kuki - I agree far too much waiting around - don't think it makes us any more patient though

CD - wow beta levels are looking fab! Don't worry about the crisps - just eat what you feel like for now!

Gladys - fantastic news on those lovely embies. I'm with Jo, I would def ask for 3 back if they're doing a Day 2 transfer  Shame they can't do transfers any later as that's when you can really tell how the embies are developing. Will you get the rest frozen? Hope you feel better soon 

Neema - I'm keeping everything crossed for you that those are good signs  

DH has gone to have his photo taken for the local paper as his new business is launching next week - he has arrived in Glos!!   Just waiting for our fortune to start rolling in now    xx


----------



## hope25

hi all

Cd-- your beta levels are looking great...you must be so pleased

lindz    so sorry hun...i physically grimaced when I read your post...OH thought I had a pain...well we have all been through it together that now we really do feel each others pain in this cruel journey.

Justine and Jo-11....i now how you both feel..i am hot on your heals with my OTD being Saturday next (although I will be 14 days post ec on Thursday)...we are optimistic in the beginning then when the 2ww draws to a close the negative feelings and dread of a bfn get the better of us...for once I feel the 2ww is going too quickly an after 5 failed 2ww I want this one to go on forever as too scared of the final result...I know..i know...praying for us all...its all in Gods hands now    

Gladys...10 is fantastic...go girl...and if you qualify legally in the UK for 3 to be put back...then that is your right...insist on it...especially since you may have more to choose from so the more back the better the chance of getting that jackpot embie going back in....-here there is no legal limit and I wish I asked for all to be put back as I read that the more embies in the womb..they more encourage they implantation ---all the best hun

Neema, sarah and fiorella...good luck gals  

Poppy....hows our preggars lady?

afm---no symptoms as yet...just had a few sharp stabbing pains in the ovaries especially if i am sitting and get up suddenly. Hope to fly back sat 6.30 AM and should be back in London by lunchtime,  minor and major catastrophes allowing     

luv to all
hope 25xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Jo-11 – the package arrived this morning, thank you so much and thankd DH for posting it. I would send a puppy in return but seem to have run out! Maybe out of the next litter when we decide to breed her again! Has your PMA returned, unlike you to be low.

Justineb – thanks for the good wishes. Hope your 2ww is going ok, Poppy is right about the cramps being a sign of pg, and for a lot of ladies zits too.

Kuki – be patient! You always tell others to be but then ignore you own advice. The results will be here soon.

Gladys – well done on a super fertilisation rate. Bet you’re so pleased and FX for lots of dividing tonight.

CD – that’s awful about the lady in Cyprus! I think I would have had to say something, and it wouldn’t have been pretty.

Lullubelle – anytime in June is good.

Lindz – think you might have got me and DEE mixed up but yes agree about the programme and awful women! Hope you’re feeling better. It is odd AF hasn’t turned up yet as she is so vindictive.

Poppy – good luck to DH and his new business. It’s always difficult trying a new venture but FX it will be a success.

Hope25 – hope the stabbing is implantation. And FX for no more problems. Safe journey home.


AFM - rash is much better, but feeling zombiefied on the non-drowsy anti-histomines (sp). Thanks ladies for asking. 
Got back from the clinic today after a really positive meeting with my consultant. He suggested the way forward was to do all the blood tests, which were all of the ones that were suggested by the very clever ladies on here! (I swear with the combined knowledge on this thread we could set up our own fertility clinic!!!).  He did think the shortness of my 2ww wait was to do with a failure to implant and that could be NK cells as the quality of eggs and fertilisation rate we have is so good. He is also going to double my progesterone next TX and give it to my via injection rather than bum bullets etc. 
Anyway, came away feeling much more positive and he is willing to write to my GP to set the ball rolling and will do whatever tests GP can’t.
So much happies today.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  there is a programme on TV tonight at 19.30 ITV called  Too old to be a mum  cheek eh as will watch it and see what they have to say
Becky7 xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for the ultrasound info Poppy   Do you know if they do trans-vaginal as on their website they said you need a full bladder.  

Neema - nausea sounds like a very good sign.     Praying for you, and you too Hope25.  Stabbing pains must be good!     

Di and Dee - sorry, I did get you mixed up!   Glad you're feeling a bit more positive now Di.  

Oh no Becky.... not another tv programme to get me going!    

Lindz xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi becky just set sky to record it, hope its not too painful for us  

Salerina hello and welcome, so sorry for your loss, all the very best for the next cycle     

Little b, I should of def of gone on a fun fair  

Lindz   , hope your day at work was slightly better today, have you arranged scan  

Poppy,  I will def go on to a fun fair on the next one, I hope you are feeling better soon  , yes I am going to Doc's tomorrow, to get a blood test form, will have to do it after work on tues  , 

Fiorella congrats PUPO lady you have done so well  , try to keep sane  

Jo 11, hi hon I am the same as you going quickly  , hang in there hon  sending     , why can't you go out in the sun, I was out in it all day yesterday,  

Justine hi fellow in sane member of the 2ww madness, please don't test or I will have to as well, wait with me, or I will crack, sending pma too     

Hi Hope 25, fellow crazy women as well,  your trip sounded a bit of a nightmare I hope the special present you are returning with will make up for the bad bits   , sending pma as well      

Gladys, wow you have done amazing so jealous you are one fertile lady, all the very best for tomorrow, you will be fine, enjoy your time off out of the rat race , my OTD is monday,     

CD, I hope you resisted the mower, well done on your levels, very pg  

Kuki, how are you hon, thanks for good wishes   

Di that's good your rash is better, good luck for the next tx, it's good you have answers now, all the best hon   

Hi Kizzy love the new pic of Mollie, so sweet, it's raining here first time in months, really weird, all dark and wet forgot what rain was  

Hi ladies, I am echoing all my fellow pupo's worries, but just trying to keep busy, please dear god let this be all of our time 2011 will be our year  , love Sarah xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hope25 - lots of luck for OTD & a safe & unadventful trip back  

Di - sounds like your appointment was really positive. Sometimes half the battle is getting the consultants to come around to our way of thinking! Yours sounds great!

Lindz - I reckon they must do for those scans and the really early preg ones. It does say somewhere on the site that some are transvaginal but may be worth you giving them a call to check. Didn't think the price was too bad compared to some places. Just a thought & I know its a load more money to find but have heard that the Serum clinic in Greece do a good aquascan and if it throws up any possible queries/problems they do a really good hysto. Have been following the Serum thread for a while (Plan B) and the ladies rave about the Athens hystos and the clinic in general as so many of them have had hystos elsewhere which haven't uncovered any problems but have gone on to have one done there & they have discovered they have adhesions/Scar tissue/polyps and all sorts which the other clinics have missed. They also do 'implantation cuts' during the hysto which they think aid implantation and you get a DVD of your op so you can see exactly what they've found & removed  They also do DE there and seem to be getting really good results. Just thought I would mention it as I think I would have gone for a hysto there if this cycle hadn't worked for me x

Becky - thanks for tip off. I reckon they will probably be well into their 50s or 60s but we'll see. Any joy on your thyroid results?

Sarah - lots of luck for Tues  . The 2ww is just awful

Does anyone know what form of progesterone is best for IBS? There's a poor lady on my clinic thread who gets the most horrendous problems with her IBS on the 2ww with cyclogest. She ended up being scanned in hosp in the early hours because she was in so much pain and that's just after a few days on it. She's really worried IVF is never going to work for her because she has such terrible cramps with it & is in so much pain. Clinic haven't offered her any alternatives for Cyclogest but wondered if something like Gestone would be better as its not shoved up you know where?

Thanks ladies  xx


----------



## poppy40

Kizzy - technical question for you! How did you load up your new Avatar pic? Have tried to load a new one in my Forum Profile direct from my pc & using an url but can't get either to work. It worked from pc the first time but have now lost original pic & can't load up the new one . Gorgeous new pic of Mollie - what a little poppet  x


----------



## Gladys07

Bugger I get IBS, I will ask tom when i go in.

In the meantime another FF gave us the below advice, not sure if that will help.

Also why is every frigging programme today talking about over 40 too old to be a mum! Like we planned our life to be difficult!!! Angry!

I have a tip for you all when you reach pessary stage. Remember last week I had awful stomach pains and felt sick?  Well I have had them everyday about 5 mins after using pessary. I have been getting up doing pessary then carrying on as normal, but now that hormones have changed insides are a bit delicate, bit like reasons we ger morning sickness from the horizontal to vertical Situ. Clinic suggested get up, have drink and breakfast then do it.. And bingo it works!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone    as for my thyroids i went for re test of TSH and ATA on tuesday  and i will get my result on Wednesday  so pls pls come down lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Are you watching this?

Really wish I had freeze some of my eggs when I was young..

Mxx


----------



## BECKY7

Yeah me too  if i only knew this  aghhhhh  but then i dont think it a big thing as my friend is 40 and pregnant with twin girl and is ready to come out on the 5th august    so who know eh 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I was stupid enough to think I can get pregnant again. And it just does not work like that.. 
I wish even at 36 when I first start the journey freeze some eggs. Even than I did not think...
There are lucky ones and there unlucky ones.. 
Over all not so easy or lucky. The only thing give me hope is having Donor eggs or Donor Embryoes.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

DY,
Yes.. Tell me about it. Before this journey I was the  most inpatient person in the world I think.. Now I have developed a lot of patients but all depends on the day I am having or lets say hr I am having.. 
Good luck with tests.. I wish I did these tests a year ago.. Learning everyday.. 
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

No i really belive if the embryo are good enough then your good enough  but i guess there is something else that killed our little embryo  for me my thyroids  so hopefully once my thyroids is sorted  then i am pretty sure with extra drug will help me for my next treatment  as i have always believe in healthy lifestyle lead to healthy embryo but something got in the way  that all  let hope  as we all need to be postive  as look at celine dion  and the other singer  with twin ( cant remember her name)
Becky7 xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

That programme made me cross..like we've sat around in our 30's drinking martinis and dressing in shoulder-padded suits. The lady with the adopted daughter made me cry..she seemed so happy!

I have looked at Serum too.. Di what tests are you having? Glad you appointment went well..onwards and upwards!

Love to all

LJ x


----------



## jo_11

I think I haven't quite grown up yet; I wanted the adopted daughter's pony  . Joking aside, it was just gorgeous the way her adoptive Mum talked about her. Plus I still know I wouldn't have done anything different in my life: no regrets. I thought the programme was quite balanced though.


----------



## jo_11

Di: I'm pleased the overnight drug delivery arrived, and also that your follow-up was so positive... Onwards and upwards!

Poppy: Gestone may be better for your friend... No problems 'going' like with the bum bullets.

 to everyone else.

A few has asked about why I'm not going in the sun... Apologies I may have misled a little. No sunbathing; I'm not walking around with a parasol or anything 

Jo
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

I didn't see the program. All of these so called professionals telling us to have kids in our 20s and.early 30s, are they suggesting we have kids when we're financially and emotionally not ready? Do they want us to suddenly find shag partners and hope for the best? Or are we expected to settle young with just anyone and get on with trying for our families?

Oh and isn't amazing that those that bang.on about kids not being important are those that have children.

Thanks Neema about the hair relaxing. Will have tp put up with Chukka Khan look a bit longer and then re-assess!


----------



## Kuki2010

Cd, yes I totally agree. I had chances to have babies with somany but they were not right ones.. Finaly find the chap is good enough we can not have them..
I just wish I was told to freez eggs when I was 30 or so.. 
Or even when we first started the journey..
Hope you are feeling good and happy..   
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy - I uploaded the pic from my PC - not sure why your's didn't work - maybe the file size too big?

Can you believe that pic was taken last Fri as we were about to go shopping - hence car seat - she has on winter clothes that's how cold it was LOL - fluffy cardigan and hat! Bless - it's sunny here today so hoping it stays cos we need a walk with pram!


----------



## blonde_one

Wondered if anyone had seen this programme last night  - I'm the same as everyone thought I could have had babies with the wrong people when younger but didn't want that and only meet my DH when I was 36 and we tried quite soon - only to find out this last go that I needed immune treatment no matter what so age isn't just the factor that they need to start looking into more!  I had thyroid problems discovered when I was early 20s so might have needed immune treatment even back then!

Out of interest the programe can be seen on the itv player if anyone is interested.

Kuki


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
Love the picture!!! She looks so good.. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Blond one,
I will get Lara to freeze some cos life is so very strange. We never know.. Could be illness or never finding the Mr Right. I think the whole thing of getting the right person and getting  married etc.. Changing. 
I have no regrets but I really wish I did freeze some of my young eggs.. All gone wasted. 
Hope you and girls are doing well.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  I looked into egg freezing when I was 36, before I met DH... the quality of the freezing at that time was poor, so I chose not to.  So please, no regrets


----------



## Lulu-belle

Jo that is really interesting information thanks- my other half and I also hold the regrets about egg freezing 'If only' is a frequent refrain when we discuss it. I will pass along this information and maybe we will stop kicking ourselves quite so severely!


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Thank you so much. From my clinic I was always given the expression we will be lucky.. Their freezing proces is very very good. But probably was not 10 years ago.
No regrets.. There we are.. 
How are you feeling today? Hope    

Lu,
Watching that program last night made us think over our plans again. We thought we use my sister's eggs when the time comes we can not use my own anymore. My sister is 37 this year. I think if we are going to we should do it very soon really. At least freeze some for the future.. But I am so exhausted I don't think I can play txing game for another 2 years..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Kuki I hear you - it is nice that you have your sister on board though. I only have brothers and as much as I love them so very dearly I do sometimes think it would be nice to be able to leverage their DNA !


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jo, your right about the freezing technique not very good for eggs.  However, I read a couple of months ago about a new technique of 'flash' freezing that has had some success in then fertilising and producing a healthy baby.
Kuki, your best bet would be to get your sister checked out now.  Then fertilise her eggs with DH sperm.  Frozen embryo far better sucess than thawing eggs and then freezing.  It appaantly has something to do with eggs having a high liquid content?

It's hard not having regrets about the past.  So many things I would've done differently, but unfortunately none of us have crystal balls.

Take care all. x


----------



## habuiah

Hi to all you lovely ladies, mind if i join yous been lurking for a while, reading all your posts for some hope, and finally decided to post, i am 41 yrs young lol and about to embark on my 2nd round of ivf, in 10 days time, right now am just  not feeling very optimistic cant seem to find any pma at all. just so scared it wont work again, sorry if I'm upsetting anybody, as it seems all you ladies have been through so much. An after watching that too old to be a mum last night well what can i say!. 
Hope everyone is well, looking forward to getting to know you all. xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

 prog last night - it wasn't very balanced at all  Most of my friends have had no problems conceiving including those trying in their 40's unfortunately we are the ones that for whatever reason have problems & of course its not always the female partner who has the problem. I started ttc in my early 30's but its still no guarantee that things will work out as we planned/hoped.  to everyone. Ps I agree re the freezing eggs bit its not meant to be that successful at all - certainly not compared to frozen embryos as the eggs on their own are apparently very fragile xx

Jo - thanks re the gestone suggestion. Hope you're managing to relax a bit 

Kizzy - thanks hun. Its a bit weird as can't reload original pic either. Might have to try from DH's laptop.

CD - how are you feeling? Perhaps we should call you CK now?  

Habuiah - hello & welcome . Everyone is lovely on here so we will try & keep your spirits up! Your first cycle looked really encouraging so you should be very positive about the next one - wishing you lots of luck 

All was ok at scan today - measurements & movement all looked fine. Sonographer was just lovely - she also works at an IVF clinic so was really caring - was too terrified to look at the pics on the huge TV on the wall until I knew everything was ok. Just got to hang on in there for another 2.5 weeks until nuchal scan.

Love to everyone & have a great weekend  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy - glad scan was fine - each one is a milestone    

I had a thought about DE today ( I know we're not a DE thread but some of us have or are going down that route! ) - I reckoned that Mollie wouldn't be here without me - there is nothing to say she would've implanted in another lady - maybe she was meant to implant ONLY in me! Our chemical reactions to each other were perfect and she stayed.   

Okay I'm rambling but it's just a thought I had after talking to my close friends last night about it. I think she was MEANT to be my daughter and I was MEANT to be her Mummy   

Good luck to everyone - sorry I can't remember who is on 2WW ( excet Jo - I know you are     and hope25?      sorry if I got wrong hope! ) - HOPE YOU ALL GET YOUR MIRACLES


----------



## Gladys07

Girls,  

I got a wee bit emotional yesterday with relief when they called and said how many fertilised as I was so relieved we were almost finally there.  So emotions are right under  the surface.

Today I am in pieces... firstly it was a consultant I hadn't seen before, then she was over half an hour late and that is not great with a full bladder.  Went in and started talking about how many to put back in and finally agreed on two.  We have 6 top graded embryps so two put back in and 4 frozen.

OH came in with me for procedure she was there for ages, using every instrument embryos in room, embryos back out... and then after ages she said they would have to abandon as my cervix entrance was too narrow and I would need a hysto to widen it and embryos would need to be frozen.  I blubbed!

Sat in room waiting for her to finish another ET and the she came back and explained.  Apparently is rare andonly happens once a year!  So need to book a hysto under GA and then a FET next cycle.

I am not going to book hysto with her as did not rate her and she wasn't very articulate.

I can't tell you how upset I feel as everything was going so well and I thought I would be PUPO today.  Why

Stopped at off licence on way back and bought two bottles of wine, one perk i suppose

Love to you all

I am going to go and get these tears out.

Dxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Oh Gladys, I'm so sorry.   

Please try and take some comfort from the fact you have your 6 little frozen babies waiting for you.

Lindz xxx


----------



## jo_11

D: I'm so sorry you had to go through that; words fail me, they really do... even though you're having a hysto, I'd still ensure you have a dummy transfer before they defrost your babies next time. Out of interest, a lot of clinics use dilapan (about a tenth of the cost of a hysto) to dilate the cervix. 

Justine:







Hope you're having a great day


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh D, I am so very sorry.. I had soemthing simmiliar my doc said cervix was shot almost it was tiny way.. He had to open it. It took him for awhile with some other equipment he ordered. And it did not hurt. And he manage to do the transfer. And result was BFN.. So think positively. You want to give best chance for embies to stick.. So it is better that they are saved for another day but of course I understand the huge dissioppointment.. Enjoy those wine and get it all out. Thinking of you..   
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Happy birthday.. So many Geminies.. Love it..
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
Yes I totally think the same.. Mollie was waiting for you to come to the world.. It is lovely... Big kiss to beautiful darling.
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
That's what we thought last night. Get them ready and save them for the future. We are thinking to where shall we go and get it done. We were hoping for a fresh cycle in winter. Maybe we just use her eggs this time and anythng left overs we freeze for the future..My sis is coming over the weekend. We talk to her.. 
How are you feeling?
Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Dee - so sorry hun - what a nightmare . As Jo says its def worth having a trial ET - a lot of clinics will do them at booking in appts etc to avoid any problems on the day. Great you have those lovely frosties & definitely enjoy your wine tonight  x

Justine - hope you had a lovely Birthday! What did you get up to? - hope you get the best present ever on Tues  

Kizzy - ah definitely as she has your genes too. Its amazing to think how different she would have been if she was implanted in someone else - she may have even been a he as the DH's determine that part. Its just amazing when you think about it!

xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh i love Gemini too as i am 1 of them lol  

Oh gladys07  i am so so sorry you had nightmare 

Justine  happy birthday 

Hi poopy  good to hear you had good day today with your scan  

Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Becky - thanks hun you made me laugh with your 'poopy'  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

i was chortling at that too Poopy LOL


----------



## poppy40

Pukey Poopy Poppy - hmmmm sounding really attractive


----------



## BECKY7

oh sorry i mean poppy  had the builder in today  so i am not in the right lol
xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

D so sorry hon,  , I hope they can do fet for you very soon, take comfort for you lovely collection of embies awaiting their mummy, I hope you are very drunk now, and the time will fly   

Poppy, congrats on the good news, are they picking on you babe   

Justine     I hope you are still having a fantastic day, lots of love  

Kizzy your story is so wonderful, your daughter is indeed truly yours and your DH'S , you are an inspiration to us all  

Lindz hiya hon, I hope you have a wonderful weekend, thinking of you   


HI habuiah , hello and welcome, all the best for the future  

Hi kuki, jo, hope, HHH, lulu


----------



## carnivaldiva

Happy belated birthday justine.

D, what a terrible experience for you. At least your wonderful embies will be frozen for when you're ready.

Kuki, so glad you have a plan in place.

Love to all. X


----------



## jo8

Lindz- so sorry to hear the news  

D - how awful for you - hope you don't have to wait too long for the t/x. I know how you feel in only getting to ec and having to then freeze (see sig) - it feels pants particularly as all those hormones are swimming around ready for the next stage. Hopw the wine tasted good  

Kizzy - really loved what you wrote about Mollie and how it was meant to be - really helped me as I emark on the DE journey

Sarah, Jo-11, and Justine - the very best of luck for OTDs - here's hoping its a hat-trick                   

HHH -Hope the 2ww isn't getting to you too much

Poppy - great news on the scan !

AFM - off for weekend to Manchester - seeing parents and friends and going to see Mamma Mia this afternoon - can't wait!! Still no news on my blood results  

Jo8 x


----------



## neema

Lindz- So sorry   i have a feeling that your time is coming soon     

Justine- Happy belated birthaday, hope that you had a good day yesterday and  get a BFP this time.....would be the best present ever  

Gladys- So sorry about not having ET, they should have had a mock transfer prior to ET aarrgghhhh. The GREAT news is that you have 6 lovely blasts so get all the frustration and disappointment out of your system and i am sure you will have a successful FET soon.   Hope that you enjoyed the wine, it was a well deserved treat!!.

Jo_11,Hope25 and Sarah- I've got everything crossed for you    

Di- Glad to hear that you are feeling better and hope that you get the tests done soon so that you can start tx

Becky-Hope that your thyroid goes down, i have a friend who has thyroid problems and she had her second baby at 39 (naturally) after having medication for it and trying for a couple of years, so it is controllable with the right medication and diet 

Poopy -   Oops, that has made me laugh.... So glad to hear that the scan went well, if i ever get to the stage where i have a scan i would love to see the little beanie especially on a big screen as i have only seen it on telly or the internet. 

Kizzy- Lovely pic of Mollie, she looks adorable  

Habuiah- Welcome and the best of luck for your next tx in 10 days time  

AFM-Got back late last nite, had dinner at Epsom. AF still has not arrived though i had a tinge of pink in cm in the eve, spotting for me is a sure sign that AF is on her way so i will not even bother getting a test today.  Going away for the weekend so that will be a good distration for me, back on Monday eve. 

Hi to everybody else and have a lovely long weekend (hope that the weather gets better too)


----------



## hopehopehope

an't believe i am going away at such a criticla time!! But, am off to Ha festicla then Bath and north devon till next Sat. 

Good luck Jo Sarah and hope25 as well as neema   

have a good week and i hope the sun shines on you all. My Af is due on Tuesday and started to feel mild af pains yesterday, which is about right at 5 days before, sore bb today, so not much chance again for me - that's two and a half years of trying every month  and not even having one bfp - pile of poo. must pack the ibuprofen!


----------



## LJyorkshire

Gladys ...so sorry they couldn't do ET..you'd think they'd check cervix etc when they're rummaging around during EC? There are supposed to be great odds for FET thigh. Your body is supposed to be in better shape after trauma of EC and stimms subsided and if the embies survive the thaw then they're strong! Have heard odds are 50% + at some clinics. Enjoy your wine...your ice-babies are tucked away safe and sound (my brother-in-laws 2 year old nephew was a frostie and is just perfect!)

Love to all the 2ww girls...we have our review on Tuesday..can't believe my BFN was over a month ago..still now have had 2 AF's might be ready to go again soon...

LJ x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Dee - am so sorry about the transfer, you must be so so disappointed. I had to have a dummy run with the catheter during my first egg collection - as with my history of cervical problems they said I may have problems, I was lucky they picked it up and tested it out and said it was ok in the end, what a shame they didn't do this with you. Such a nightmare..... I am just so glad they managed to freeze your precious embies and that you had so many good ones.

Habuiah - welcome to the thread.

Hi Jo_11 and Sarah - hope you are keeping ok as OTD looms....not many sleeps to go..... thinking of you both

Hope25 - hi, hope you are doing well - when is your OTD?

Neema, am still hoping that AF may not arrive for you...

Lindz - hope you are holding up.....

Thanks for the birthday wishes - had a lovely evening (posh fish and chips with family and friends - had a tiny sip of champagne)......we've  also got family to stay for the weekend (including 2 LOs so have been busy and distracted from the 2ww, which is a blessing) and we are going to Hay festival tomorrow.

Love to all, Justineb XXXX


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Ladies

Thank you for all your kind words and support it really helped me through it,  a lot of what you said made sense and I know my body will be in better shape on FET than it is now.

I know things happen for a reason etc but on Friday it was too much emotionally.  After the tears came anger as I thought even if it is rare and only happens once a year why don't they add one level of check when they are in there for EC.  Just can't fathom how this was never pciked up in my whole gynie history.

The wine (2 bottles of it) didn't even touch the sides, not even tipsy as I think my adrenalin was running too high. 

I am booked in for a hysteroscopy to widen cervix with my normal consulatant on Weds and hoping that insurance company pay.

I have been exhausted in the last week and not able to sleep due to bladder pain so took a diazepam ( I have them for flying) and had a great sleep last night.

I may not be as active on here for a while and be more of a voyeur whilst I  re focus,  sort out my body and mind.  I will be back.
I will still be keeping an eye on you all  

I wish all of you the best whatever stage you are at.

Love always Dxxx


----------



## Gladys07

one more thing, I just wanted to say I know I have just had a delay and I have 6 frozen embies to work with which is a great outcome espcially the outlook the consulatnt gave me at the beginning of the journey.    I am not down I am just soooo tired and sore and just wanted to take a break to get my body and mind back in focus and drug free.  I know that I am still a lucky lady.

Dx


----------



## poppy40

Dee - good luck with your appt on Weds  Do you know how long you need to wait to do your FET? Do you know if you will do a natural or medicated one? I did get a BFP from just a single frostie transfer last summer, unfortunately it didn't work out probably due to chromosomal problems but I did a natural cycle which was a lot easier on the body without any DRing or drugs. As LJ said the success rates can be really good - my clinic is about the same for fresh or frozen transfers. Lots of luck & can totally understand you needing a break from things  

Justine - birthday celebrations sounded lovely! I had not very posh fish & chips last night  Have a lovely time at the Hay festival & thinking of you on Tues  

LJ - good luck with your review on Tues  Hope you can start again soon - blimey Tues is going to be a really important day on here for lots of people 

Hope*3 - have a lovely week away - hope the weather is kind to you 

Neema - hope its not a sign AF is on its way. Have a lovely weekend. 

Jo8 - have a lovely time in Manc & how fab going to see Mamma Mia - its just brilliant! We lived up in Manc for a bit and loved it - very entertaining as a lot of footballers and Corrie stars used to live near our village. We used to see Betty & Kevin shopping on the local high street and lots of ridiculously expensive cars - never a dull moment  Hope you get your test results back soon x

Jo_11 & Sarah - argh thinking of you both for Tues. I'm getting nervous on your behalf  

Hope25 - any news hun? How are you feeling?  

CD - have you got any symptoms yet? Don't overdo it - have got a good preg exercise DVD I can recommend if you need one. Its an ancient one but really good and you can usually find copies on ebay.

Love to everyone  Trying to catch up on some work as half term next week and I'm pretty hopeless at getting much done in the late afternoons/evenings. Off to see family in Wales at the end of next week & to see Peppa Pig at the theatre!  Will try & keep up with everyone's news - keeping everything crossed for the PUPO ladies   xx


----------



## BECKY7

aghhhhh woke up this morning with massive nasty cold sore  and got bleedy hunky builder coming on Tuesday to do our extension  aghhhhhh lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## hope25

Hi everyone...thank to all those who are asking after me...it makes me feel better as had another catastrophic 2 days...  

Got back in one piece from the airport but the luggage was shot...only just noticed it on the heathrow express so too late to complain..it looked like the baggage handlers put our cases through a shredder   

Got home to find our car disppeared   which was a disaster as my dd had one of her nursery friends garden party to go to the next day (i.e this afternoon) and she was driving me mental going on and on about it...the party was being held in a community centre with lovely gardens but in the middle of leafy wimbledon miles from any public transport so had to find our car quick.

opened a mountain of mail to find the council sent a letter while we were away trying to get pregnant with our last ivf to say they were re doing the markings on our road and the car must not be parked there...arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...called the emergency number and thankfully they said they just moved it to the next road...

So today off we went to the garden party....not only did i have to face hoardes of mums with 3-4-5-6 children EACH   making me feel  , but when we were leaving...of all the cars parked...our car had been crashed into by a hit and run to the extent that I couldnt open my door as it was welded into the front panel...  .and no note or contact info left by the culprit...on the way home I felt like I had enough of one thing after another and just felt like giving up  

For all you lovely ladies who are asking ...i am 11 days past EC...not feeling anything apart from tummy aches from the runs...(sorry tmi)...oh..and before any of you wonder why i feel so unlucky...well I bumped into a woman who was at Imperial (uni -several moons ago) with me..so similar age..and despite having 4 sons..she looked pregnant...so I asked if there was good news and she said "obviously!! i didnt get this big from eating pies!!"..i felt so taken aback...just because its so easy for her to keep popping them out doesnt mean the rest of us only get fat from pregnancies (my case included)...but on the upside..i was so pleased that somone in their 40's was getting  pregnant..she is due on 28 July...but I did wish it was me instead...she already has 4...ohhhhhh the green eyed monster is getting the better of me so will sign off before I depress everyone...

sorry for the me post...i only meant to pop in to give an update on me as some of you were kindly asking and got carried away...again.  

Hope everyone has a fab bank holiday
luv to all
hope25
xx


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, long time no type!
Hope25 so sorry things are still being difficult for you particularly about the car being bashed - do you live near Wimbledon then? If so you're near me! I thought it was supposed to be nice in Wim?!


Just watched that 8 Boys want a girl programme. The one who ended up with twin girls was particularly annoying, likening the want for a girl to be like a lot of us - wanting a child who has none. How could she possibly know what that feels like? I felt sorry for all the boys in those families. Knowing their mother wanted them to be girls really. It was sad how they mostly couldn't feel happy with the healthy sons they have - anyway one of those sons might end up gay! And one day you'd hope there would be daughters in law & granddaughters, OK not the same but pretty good? 
Couldn't find the too old to be a mum programme on catch up, maybe just as well   


I just wanted to wish everyone well on the 2WW especially you Jo11, & congrats to CarnivalD  
So sorry about all the BFNs & the failed ET
Sorry can't keep track of everyone but I do read most of the time.
AFM - still recovering, but much much better physically. Had a hard time a few weeks ago, lots of melt downs, felt very low. Feeling a bit better now & wanting to at least find out about the DE options though I really don't know what to think. And who knows what my insides are like now after my infection, maybe it's not even possible. But gotta find out I think. Still, the doc said wait a year, which will be beginning of October, going by when I left hospital, feels like forever, & I'll be 44 by then so really OE is not very likely. On the plus side we have booked a holiday in July - not sure how we're going to pay for it but never mind!


----------



## poppy40

Little Bee - just wanted to wish you luck with your scan today  

Blueberry - you poor thing hun, you really have been through it  Sounds like you need a holiday to help your recouperation. Lots of luck with your next steps  All those tv progs drive me mad too 

Hope25 - blimey hun I really thought it was about time you had a change in luck - its been one thing after another. Keeping everything crossed you get your BFP  

SarahEssex - good luck for OTD today hun  

Justine/Jo - thinking of you & praying for good news from you both tomorrow  

Becky - hope the cold sore is on the mend before tomorrow 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah, Jo, Justineb, thinking of you all.
Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Thanks Poppy & Kuki, it's not looking good for us it's our OTD today - I am doing bloods tomorrow - but I have tested at home with First Response and it was a BFN, am sure if it was positive it would show by now as OTD is today. I know we won't know for sure until bloods come back tomorrow but obviously it's not looking good.  We are very disappointed and not sure where we go from here, as financially we will  struggle for more tx at ARGC - we are wiped out after paying for this cycle and all treatment when I was pregnant in March.

Good luck to Sarah and Jo_11..... fingers crossed for you both - really hope you get some more BFPs for thread.

Hope 25 - so sorry about your car - hope you get some good luck when you test!! You are owed some luck I think!!

Blueberry, hope you feel better soon.

Becky 7 - lysine is a really good supplement for cold sores

Justineb XXX


----------



## Little B

thanks Poppy (and girls) yes, had my scan today, the arranging of which was very difficult, more on that in a second, but everything looks really good and there is a heartbeat!

Am so relieved.

I have been tense... not been walking on eggshells, more like assuming this is a temporary situation, that at some point in the next four weeks Little Buzz (as my DH is calling the baby) will decide it's all done and I'll see that dreaded red...  which has happened three times in the last year, but today gave me great hope that this one is a keeper.

So the aggravation was getting the referral to go get the damn u/s in the first place. The Danish GP seemed to be confused as to why I would want/think I deserved a 6 week scan. Thank Thor the OB-GYN and her small crew are angels and "used the old referral" from a year ago or something and just gave us a scan. They were confused by the GP nonsense as well, but didn't intervene as to not get in trouble themselves. I think they are cheering for us, in a way. Every one is so stoic and Scandanavian and there I am, bouncing into the office smiling and joking and declaring that I come from a long line of Irish childbearing stock and I will beat the odds.

So back pain, itchy feet (estrogen spike?), craving macaroni and cheese, looking longingly at red wine and eating way too much sugar. And still tired, which is nice, for this insomniac. I'm sleeping like a log.


Lindz and Gladys Dee- so sorry to hear the news. Please drink a bottle (another bottle? and another?) of Pinot Noir for me, I think it will help.

Sarah, Jo, and Justine - the best of luck for OTDs. Find a fair!              

Hopex3 -hang in there!

who else am I missing... I will go back and catch up... 

and  Kizzy - beautifully put about DE. 


Little Bee


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies sadly I too did first response, not pregnant, not totally surprised as no signs or symptoms, thank you for all your lovely well wishes and support, dreading work tomorrow, but I wont give up roll on lucky number 7  

Justine, so sorry babe, words cant even go there can they, just heart wrenching sadness and grief,   like you the blood test is different, take care hon


----------



## ~Lindz~

Sarah and Justine - So sorry you've had negative hpt's   but please hang in there until you get your blood test results, you never know... Praying you both have a nice suprise tomorrow.    

Lindz  xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

sorry Sarah and Justine for bfn's


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sarah and Justine...thinking of you both    x


----------



## jo8

Justine and Sarah - really sorry to hear the news     hoping that things change when you have your blood tests    

Jo _11 -hang on in there - so hoping its good news for you when you test        

Hopex3 - sending you some positive vibes - sounds like you could do with some luck    

Afm - off on hols to Austria for a week on Wed so won't be around for a bit - hope there is lots of good news to come back to! 

Thinking of you all
Jo8 x


----------



## Gladys07

Sarah and Justine... huge hugs to you both       I hope you and your OH are looking after each other.

thinking of you both.

Dx


----------



## neema

Justine and Sarah - Hope that the blood tests will bring better news     

Jo_11- Goodluck hun    

AFM- As i thought AF was on her way sat morning....she arrived on sat eve for sure accompanied by her sisters too......worst backache ever...so tired from the drive and the whole experience


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine and Sarah, I am so very sorry. Why does it have to be so hard...   

Jo, good luck for you today..  

Hope25, hope you are things are a bit better today?  

Neema, I know the feeling..  

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Justine & Sarah - really hope the blood tests bring you good news. Those pee sticks are so unreliable    

Jo_11 - Good luck for today honey - thinking of you  

Neema - so sorry hun - its so unfair  x

Little B - great news on your scan. Sorry they made it so hard to get one in the first place . Keeping everything crossed that little one is snuggling in nicely  

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## jo_11

Thanks for the good luck messages girls but it's a BFN from me   We've got a follow-up booked for the end of June and hope to have our final OE cycle soon after.  Think I'm going to duck out of here for a while.


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
I am devastated for you all today. What an awful day for all of us.. 
Be kind to yourselves.. We are here if you need us..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Jo - have PMd you hun. Absolutely devastated to hear your news   Pop back when you feel up to it - we'll miss you  Take care & lots of love to you & DH   xx


----------



## hope25

Justine , Sarah, Jo-11.....       I am speechless....feel so gutted...i also dont have any symptoms...even when I get a bfp for a few hours...i always have uterus stretching pains..but this time all is quiet.....am going to email egypt doc to ask what my chances are...never got round to asking him while there...hope he replies as didnt get a reply to my last 2 emails   asking wha class II Imsi was (as this is what we had apparently) amongst other technical questions which I have since googled .

I am so so sorry...will pm you Jo


----------



## kizzymouse

so sorry Jo


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jo, Justine and Sarah - so sorry.  This whole thing doesn't get any easier to deal with -


----------



## neema

Jo_11- I'm so sorry         take sometime out for you and DH to feel better and    the blast on ice will be the one that works for you


----------



## Little B

wanted to add my sympathies ...  Jo, Justine and Sarah... thinking of you.


----------



## justineb

Jo_11    so  disappointed for you - the thread won't be the same without you!

Had my bloods done today, after negative pee stick yesterday, my HCG is equivocal today (not negative not positive) - so we are in limbo and I am back into ARGC tomorrow to see if it's gone up or down. 

Sarah - have you had your blood results done yet?

Love to all

Justine XXX


----------



## Loll

Justine, Jo and Sarah i feel for you all i really do, but as they say "it is not over till the fat lady sings" so maybe they will be some good news x

Loll


----------



## ~Lindz~

Jo - so sorry.    I really thought the Argy were going to do it for you.  Don't leave us!

Justine - I just can't imagine what's going on in your head right now after what you went through before.   Hang in there and pray that the hCG rises.   Did they tell you what the number was?

Sarah - I know you're sure it hasn't worked but I still hope your bood test told a different story.    

Hope25 - good luck.  

Lindz xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Justine - praying your level rises


----------



## fiorella69

Hiya Everyone

I've finally worked out how to change some of the settings on my profile so I hope I can keep up with you all a bit better.  Commiserations to Justine, Jo and Sarah. Congrats to CarnivalDiva.  Gladys - I hope you are ok - sounded like a really awful scenario, likewise Blueberry.

Am feeling a bit down 7 days post blast transfer. Had spotting Sat and Sun, and, though had a bit of a temperature, figured it was implantation bleed, as still felt pg - boobs were ballooning and didn't feel like drinking (v unlike me   ) . However, this morning was greeted by AF-like bleed, which hasn't let up.  I know there are miracle stories out there of women who have their AF as usual whilst pg, but I just don't think I am anymore.  Boobs have deflated and I'm feeling generally better than I have in a few days.  I can test on Friday, and in the meantime am getting myself mentally prepared to have another go.  You girls are such an inspiration as you're all so resilient.  Also, I have one very lovely, fluffy kitty who has been nagging me for cuddles and strokes while I type so it's difficult to feel that sad with him purring away on my knee.

Well, there's better weather on the way too, so onwards and upwards!


----------



## LJyorkshire

Jo-11 - so sorry for your sad news  

Justine - how awful being in limbo like that..hope you're hanging on in there

Fiorella - try and stay positive, really   that you're wrong about the BFN (you too Justine)

I had my follow-up today. Have decided to delay next tx until after the clinic shuts for hols in August. In the meantime are going to do levels 1 and 2 immune testing. Should feel positive but Sept seems such a long way off. Finding it hard to find any PMA..need to dig deep. DP came out of appointment really positive that we can have this extra testing and give ourselves best possible chance next time round..we don't think we can keep going through tx after tx like some of you brave ladies have done. So looking at next cycle as a crucial one. Just got to fork out another £2400 for more tests..sigh!

LJ x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies thank you so much for all your well wishes  , you are so kind, it means a lot,

Justine so sorry for blood test limbo, my results are not in yet, but as i have stopped all meds a bit late now, fingers crossed for you hon  

Jo so sorry babe    , we all understand your pain, I hope you are being looked after 

Fiorella,        , hang in there babe, stay positive  

Sorry for short post, I have got a killer headache, was so freaked out about work I only had 4 hours sleep, I feel sick with pain so going to go to bed, will be back tomorrow , thanks ladies you are the best


----------



## rubyring

Jo11 - so sorry to hear your news today especially after you had invested so much this time, & I don't mean just the money. Take care x


----------



## hopehopehope

jo_11 said:


> Thanks for the good luck messages girls but it's a BFN from me  We've got a follow-up booked for the end of June and hope to have our final OE cycle soon after. Think I'm going to duck out of here for a while.


Jo totally gutted for you after everything you have done to prepare for this cycle - lots of love xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah & Justine    

Hope 25 - when is your test date- thinking of you xxx

my Af due today/tomorrow - all the usual symptoms, mild pain, going bonkers with DH .....


----------



## poppy40

Justine - praying you get some good news today   x

Sarah -  

Jo -  

Hope25 - good luck for OTD  

Fiorella - really hope its not AF - its so hard 

LJ - good luck with your tests hun . Where are you going to have them done - through Care or Dr G?

Lindz - saw your post on Serum thread. If you still need Penny's email address let me know as I've got it x

CD - have you got a date for a scan? 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## hope25

HHH....my cycle is exactly in line with yours...however due to progesterone support AF is usually delayed by 4 days....my test date it saturday although I will be 14 days post ec tomorrow...yikes!!

Justine....will be thinking of you...hoping your test result is good news today....

luv hope25
xx


----------



## Sezy

Hello ladies,


Its been ages since I've been on here; life is a little hectic these days!!


I'm afraid I've not been able to catch up fully on here - I was wondering if someone could bring me up to date on what is happening with everyone...Jo11, Blueberry, GIAToo,...all the old gang


Kizzy, how are you doing hon?  Hasn't the time flown?!!    I can't believe we have 14 week olds now   


Anyway, just wanted to check in an say hi!


Love


Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## fiorella69

Hey everyone! And hi to *Sezy*, as I don't think we've met yet.

This is certainly a rollercoaster of a forum!!

Do any of you have experience or info on HcG injections? I'm asking because I clearly had implantation bleeding on Sunday. Then nothing on Monday, and Tuesday onwards has defo been AF. Am frustrated because just maybe those embies could have been encouraged to stick around longer? I know HcG injections are prescribed for frequent MCs. I have no idea if I'm prone to MC as I've never been pregnant, but at this stage I'd quite like to avoid having two more unnecessary rounds of IVF... My other reason for thinking HcG could be a good idea in my case is because I have a short cycle - generally 23 to 24 days, and yesterday's visit from AF was bang on target! BTW, am taking Cyclogest...still.... just in case!!!

Any ideas? Or am I just clutching at straws??!!

F


----------



## Gladys07

Just a quickie as off to hospital for hysyto.. 

Jo -     I am so sorry, xxxxx

Dxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck D with hysto.

Justine, any news yet?
Sezy and Kizzy, crickie time goes by really quickly.  14 weeks already.P
Poppy my scan is booked for 8th June after work.
AFM, my Dad has kindly offered to give my brother and I some money.  I feel quite bad, as I work really hard and he's getting quite a lot more than me.  Half tempted to tell Dad that I'm pregnant, but want to hold out until afte the scan.  Considering I put more effort into the business than my brother, I feel like it's a slap in the face.
Gosh, I sound really ungrateful, as it'll go a long way to paying off my debts and even a new boiler.

So sorry for all the disappointments here lately.  It's so heart renching   

Hope25, how you feeling?


----------



## fiorella69

Good luck *D*!    Keeping everything crossed for you!

*Carnival * - that's rough that you put in more work but get less out. I don't think you sound ungrateful at all. Can you talk to your Dad and ask him to even things out and maybe hint at why....?


----------



## Tess1

Hi ladies
Have just sent off enquiry form to the Argc, finally taking the plunge after trying to concieve for 2 1/2 years naturally.  Excited and scared as I know my age is against me (43).  Any advice on this clinic or anything I should be doing in preparation?  thanks


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, hcg is down, but still not negative, been told to stop all meds and expect AF...........

Wish it had just been a straight negative as so much easier than having hopes raised again then dashed

Fiorella - do you mean progesterone injections? hcg is the  trigger shot so wouldn't be used to help after transfer.

Sezy - Jo_11 and Blueberry both posted yesterday so check their posts on the previous page. 

Tess1 - welcome, I have just cycled at ARGC

D- goodluck with hysto

Hi to everyone else, thanks for all the good wishes and support.
Justine XXX


----------



## kizzymouse

Justine - that's awful    Hugs   

Hi Sezy!!    Mollie is 15 wks on Sat - can't beleive how fast time is going either


----------



## neema

Justine - I am so sorry hun       

Goodluck to all the other PUPO ladies


----------



## poppy40

Justine - I'm so so sorry hun, awful to have your hopes raised and then bad news today . I really feel for all of you with BFNs over the last few days, its just so unfair  

Tess1 - there are a few ladies on here at ARGC so I'm sure they can pop on & give you some advice. Have you checked out the ARGC boards on FF too? Lots of luck with your tx 

Hope25 - good luck for Saturday hun 

CD - good luck for you scan next week  

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Justine - I'm so sorry.    Must be heart breaking for you to get so close again.

Poppy - I have Penny's email address now but thank you.   I'm thinking that Serum will be the next step for me - will have travelled the world soon in my attempt to have a baby!

Fiorella - Clinics occasionally prescribe low dose hCG injections but it doesn't seem to be common practice in the UK as progesterone is generally more effective.  If you are bleeding early it could be that your dose is not high enough.  If you have a short luteal phase progesterone in oil injections usually help, combine this with 2mg Estradiol Valerate daily to keep the lining intact and AF should stay away long enough for your embies to implant.  Hope this helps!

Lindz xx


----------



## monkeygirl

I'm just starting the process, I'm 41.6, and have a fsh of 10.4, i had a natural ectopic pregnancy last year, and basically I don't have functioning tubes, is 10.4 a decent chance of IVF working? I'm having it done at Highgate Hospital, does anyone know the consultant there Mr Gadir?


----------



## Daisychain1985

Justine so sorry , my blood test still has not come back yet, wish I never did the stupid thing, worse being in limbo, so sorry for you  


Hi ladies, sorry I will catch up soon,  

PUPO  ladies


----------



## BECKY7

Hi everyone  

Sorry to hear few of you had BFN  i don't really know what to say  apart from  keeping going  if you can xx

My result are here  my TSH is 4.02  so it had come down from 10.97 to 4.02 in 5 week  phew  maybe i give it another few more week and re test it again till around 1-2  but my ATA is 283  it that too high  and what do i do now      I need to know which is important either TSH or T4    i don't know what have i got to do next now  helpppppp 
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Becky - i think there is a thyroid help thread on FF - your ATA does sound higher than mine at less than 25. i think this is normal with an UAthyroid though. Diagnosis of Hashimotos? You need to make sure your endocrinologist knows you are trying to conceive.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi Hope3  honestly so i have hashimotos then as my GP try to hide my ATA result just given me the result of TSH  grrrrrr  i will try make app with doctor tomorrow then if i do have hashimotos as i havent even be refer to see any endocrinologist  and i have read the thyroids help thread  and i have email agate  so will wait till she email me back  thank you
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

hope3  sorry i mean i do have underactive thyroids  and not sure about hash though    will sort that out tomorrow    thank you again

Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

becky - i'm no expert!! ATA with normal TSH indicate future TSH problems. You def need endo referral is you are trying to conceive. It may scupper your chances and you wouldn't want to heap that blame on your GP's shoulders..... should he/she ask!


----------



## mshope

Hi girls,

I am a new to this site. Nice to meet everyone. 

I am here to find the answers, support and hopefully friends. 

About myself: 41, tried to conceive naturally for 2 years- no luck.  All tests are fine, only very very low AMH. FSH is 7. We were thinking to go for IUI first now thinking to do IVF. The problems is the doctor in London clinic is not really enthusiastic about all my treatment. I do not know may that is his personality but I do not get him.  I was thinking to start the cycle this month but I kind have no connection with the doctor and do not have a positive feedback from him. That kills me. I am so down at the moment! I can not sleep. I know I should not worry and perhaps try another clinic where I would feel more comfortable, but I do not want to lose any more precious  time..

I am thinking shall I stay with the clinic and go with the protocol which he is going to give me? or quickly move to another clinic? or give myself another month to think and mentally prepare for the treatment? 

Girls I am so stressed at the moment, the more I think about possible fail the more I stressed and get upset. How can I get from this circle? 

Thanks for reading this, just wanted to share some feelings with you.

Have a good day.


----------



## fiorella69

Morning Ladies

*Justine *- how are you? *Sarah *- any news? *Becky *- I hope you get to the bottom of your probs soon. It constantly amazes me just how much guidance we have to give these specialists sometimes!!

*Lindz *- thank you so much for the info. Really useful. Have you had personal experience of this? Would I find more info in your blog? Or can you point me in the right direction please to find out more? I'm thinking that if I have a short cycle naturally then this should have been picked up and addressed when the consultant put together my protocol.

Welcome to all the new girls!  I'm a relative newbie myself, having just done my first ICSI cycle.

*Tess *- have you looked at the ARGC threads on FF? (Don't take that as a brush-off for this group though - us oldies need to stick together!!  ). Re: pre-treatment prep - you're probably already doing all the recommended stuff like making sure you have a healthy diet, cut out alcohol (both of you!!) etc etc. Other than that, I found the best way to learn about the whole IVF process has been 'on the job' as it were, but I might have found it easier had I read up on the basics of the process. Good luck and let us know how you get on!

*Monkeygirl *- sorry - don't know much about Highgate and haven't heard of your consultant. You might want to find out which lab he is going to use and check out their results. The HFEA website is good to cross-ref their claims with: www.hfea.gov.uk/ . I originally consulted with a Harley St gynae in 09 and had I continued with him the actual egg collection etc would have been done at the CRM. In the end I decided that I wanted to go with a specialist fertility clinic where everything was done at the same address.

*Mshope *- If you are not happy with your consultant then you are not giving yourself the best chances of success. Where are you being treated? Maybe we know him? Some of the consultants can seem a little off-hand, but might actually do a good job.

Hi to everyone else, and good luck to all PUPO girls!!    

Hopefully the sun is shining where you are! 

/links


----------



## BECKY7

Hi hope 3  thank you and am going back to my GP again this afternoon to show the agate FQ and i am gonna ask to be refer to endo etc  but god know how long i had to wait for that on the NHS eh lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Welcome Monkeygirl.
Becky, home you get a resultion soon.
Jo-11, really hope you don't leave us.  We all know exactly how you're feeling.  Thank God for FF or I would def go mad.

Hi to all you lovely ladies I haven't mentioned.

AFM, trying really hard not to get too upset over Dad, my brother and work.  Trying to concentrate on PMA for my scan next week.  I'm not going to put myself out, if I'm clearly not appreciated and just get on with things.
I can't stop eating, but I'm trying to drink at least a couple of litres of water a day, normally 4 isn't a problem but struggling at the mo.
Appoinment with Dr next Thursday am.  I wnt them to test me for Group B Strep.  All the reading up tha I've done suggests testing weeks 35-37 for it, but I miscarried last time due to GBS, so I'm really quite scared.  Almost certain Dr won't test me, so I'll have to find somewhere private I guess.

Anyway, thank goodness it's Friday tomorrow and I've decided not to visit tenants this weekend or next.  I have enough paper work to do.

Take care all and as always thank you all for just being here.


----------



## BECKY7

Phew  my other GP is very happy to help me and will give ma any drugs i needed as long my clinic will write to my doctor and he got me to see endo in 2 week time  so hopefully he will come up with something as i am not sure what endo will do for me  and he has up my levethyroids to 75mg for my TSH to come down bit more to around 1 hopefully and i will have another blood test in month time for TSH and T4 and free thyroids 
I think i feel alot better today and gonna start having accupuncture and hope to start either this month or next month depending on my result as well my cycle  as i was thinking about starting this month with pills for 3 week then i am having SP after my pill  or i should wait till my result of my TSH then start taking my pills etc
Hope you all had a good day as much a i did today
Becky7 xx


----------



## sheps

Evening ladies,

Sorry not been on here for such a long time just don't seem to get a minute at the mo. Have not had chance to read anything today either.  Just remembered someone on this thread talking about whey protein and saw it in the window of Holland and Barratt in massive tubs buy one yet one free.  Is this the stuff alot of you take or is it just for weight lifters?  Mind you with the weight I seem to have put on I could come under both categories   .  If it is not the right stuff can I ask where to get the correct stuff.

Thanks in advance and sorry have to go again but going away tomorrow for the weekend to a friends and need to get sorted tonight.

Sheps
x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,
Sorry not been on for a while buthad a nasty virus, and now feel I've been really neglectful to some very supportive ladies.

Jo-11- so sorry for your BFN, I really thought this was the one for you. Please look after yourself and DH and take time to come to terms with this. Take care and when you feel up to it be great to see you here again.

Justine - again I'm really sorry for your BFN and thought that it would work out this time for you. Look after yourself.

Sarah - have you had your blood test back yet?

Hi to the new ladies, Tess1, Monkey girl, MShope, fiorella.

Gladys - hope the hysto went ok.

CD - try to stay positive about your dad and brother, families can be really annoying at times! When is your scan to see how many heartbeats you have. This is perhaps why you are so hungry - you could be eating for a small army!

Poppy and Little b - hope you're both ok and MS is being kept at bay.

LJyorkshire - have you decided to stay with CARE or move elsewhere after your review?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - had my letter today from clinic regarding blood tests and which ones to have. They have copied it to my GP so I can now approach him to set wheels in motion to get them done. Any he can't do we'll go to the clinic for.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

DI thanks for asking - we are going to stay at CARE and get levels 1 and 2 immunes done. Also discussing poss of DHEA (me pushing, Dr resisting!) as we will not be doing EC til at least Seot so seems like an opportune 3 month window. First month using Ovacue and fertility high from tomorrow so in for busy weekend. Will be interested to compare immune results with you

Shep - I believe the recommended whey protein is Solgar's Whey To Go ...strawb flavour is best in my opinion but only in smoothies

Hi to everyone else..I am really struggling to sleep for last couple weeks...am taking green tea capsules and CoEnz CQ..but early am..anyone aware of side effects as am also getting spotty which is unlike me!

LJ x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Gracious, David Essex looks sooo old!

Wishing you all a great weekend. X


----------



## dyellowcar

LJYorkshire - Pleased you review went well. It will be interesting to compare test results with you. Like you will be at least Sept before we do Tx again, i will be taking dhea as well to see if it has any effect. I've no idea about your sleeping problem try cutting out one of the things you mentioned or try taking them at a different time of day. itcould also be you have a lot on your mind. i always wake up around 4 am when i am thinking about something.    hi to everyone else hope your weekends are going well


----------



## hope25

Hello everyone


I tested yesterday, 15 days post EC and got the biggest bfn...the second line was glaringly white...not a hint of a faint line...crawled into bed , stopped all meds and cried all day...lost faith in my prayers and became really bitter (something I always pray not to become)..have the mother of ALL AF on her way as have a humongous lower back ache.

I dont have a plan B...donor eggs is not an option...and besides...I dont think its my eggs but husbands sperm thats the problem (as the last analysis under the imsi microscope revealed that even his normal looking sperm that would pass normal sperm anaylsis had defective cyoplasm)

I am devasted so please excuse lack of personals...have serious IVF blues with this being my 6th failed cycle and tonnes of time and money down the drain over the past 4.5 years  

luv
hope25xx


----------



## kizzymouse

hope25 - sending you a hug, I'm sorry I don't have any words of wisdom for you - but I know how you feel as I did have 8 failed tx b4 I got lucky.                       take care of yourself and do some indulgent stuff just for you cos you can


----------



## carnivaldiva

^hugmle^  , Hope25 so sorry hun. Really wish I could wave a wand and make things better for all ladies on this journey.
You and DH take time out to do what's best for you. X


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Hope25 - I am so sorry hun            Hope you feel better soon.....

CD - Don't stress yourself out with family issues, when you have to stop working in 8months time to have the baby/ies, they will realise how much work you do  

Poppy - How are are doing hun?. Hope that the MS is getting better

Justine and JO_11 - Hope that yo are feeling better     Atleast the weather has been good

Gladys - Hope that hysto went well and that you are recovering well

Sarah- How are you hun?

AFM - I have been feeling down this week, i think all the bfn's got me down and i seem to have lost all my PMA. I wish it was easier but life is not always easy    I   that everyone will feel better soon......i miss all the banter on the thread. Hi to all and hugs all round.


----------



## Kuki2010

Ah dear Hope 25.. I am so very sorry.. What can we say? We feel your pain..Big    

Neema, so awful.. Tell me about BFNs getting to us.. I had mine nearly 2 months ago I still feel utter crap. The doubt gets to me.. With last m/c and BFN I lost my hope of having babies..  

CD, good luck for the scan. Can not find out if there is one or more in there.. So happy for you.. You take good care and those darling babies..  

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hope25 - really sorry to read your post   


Justine x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hope 25 so sorry babe,   , I understand exactly what you are going through as just had 6th failure as well, no words can describe the pain and hurt, so sorry, sending a very big hug     

Sorry ladies for not being on, I think I had delayed shock and it hit me friday, cried for hours, I really wanted to go on holiday but work won't let me have unpaid leave, so totally depressed now,
Thank you lovely ladies for asking about me, you are the best, I am going to beg HR on monday to reconsider 

special hug to Jo, Justine, and Hope, Lindz   

Hi , poppy, Kizzy, Neema,Di, Kuki, fiorella,becky    

 to you all


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sarah, no one understands the pain and disappointment as much as we do.  Do you think your Dr will sign you off work for a while?

My love to all and    for good news for all


----------



## Daisychain1985

Morning CD, my work have put me on a final warning because of my time off for ivf last year, they have said if I have any more time off they will sack me, no verbal warning or first warning straight to final then dismissal, they are  , so I cant ask my Doc to sign me off as I will be sacked, I need this stress like a hole in the head , on top of everything else 

How are you hon, have you told your dad yet


----------



## carnivaldiva

God sarah, how awful. All that stress doesn't help.  Ivf stressful enough, without crappy employees.  Hope HR will change their  minds.

If I stop work all together I think our business would go under. I've felt guilty over that for years, but now I realise I need to think about me. Doesn't mean I don't worry about bills and future.

Sarah, I'm hoping you get the time you need to help you through all this crap


----------



## Daisychain1985

Thank you CD  , I just hope that HR, change their policy, not very female friendly as I work for a big construction company,

You must do what's best for you and your baby, you have been on a long journey to get them, work will fit in alongside it somehow , your Dad will help, so wish I was you, all the very best hon


----------



## hopehopehope

hope25 - wrtoe you a post and lost it in ether - suffice it to say i am gutted for you and my heart goes out to you both. 
If it is DH sperm, then maybe it is time to look at adoption asI know Donor sperm is out for you as well. Don't think of this as the end of the road, just the start of another one    xxx

Sarahessex -i am sure this is contravening some equal opps regulations. I ama teacher and go by the burgundy book regs, which sees fertility treatment as maternity not as sickness absence - that said , over 3 ivfs i have only missed 8 days of work in total as did it in my hols. Perhaps you need to ask for help from union - are you in Unison??

Carnivaldiva - did I miss something re your Dad?? How are you feeling mummy, when is your scan?

My plan (not yet discussed with DH) is to go to Athens to Serum to see Peny and have an aquascan and poss IUI when i break up for summer - would love to do it before then, but as a teacher cannot even take a friday off to do it over the weekend. Feel that i have given up with OE now, though after what Hope said about her DH sperm under IMSI scope wonder if they should look at DH's. Can't believe that clinics such as Lister have IMSI technology and don't use it as standard for ICSI. Any thoughts ladies??

STILL waiting to hear about redundancy/restructure at work. possibly going to lose 6.5K a year which will sink me in terms of fertility treatment.    BUT it might improve stress levels......


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi hopehopehope  , what is the burgandy book regs, will I find it on line, I know I should join the union, I will ask about it next week, only cost a pound a week , not sure if it's a union but staff association , 
I too am thinking of going to serum, I emailed Penny on wed to get info, I had an aquascan less than a year ago at Barts, which threw  nothing up, but they were only looking for fibroids in the wrong place, do you think I should have another one, I have looked at flights cost a lot to fly out there in the summer, was looking to just going out there in August for donor embryo, cost 3000 euro, a bit skint to got out there twice, just don't know what to do for the best  , 

All the very best for your future tx, I hope your DH will come round to your way of thinking, sorry to haer that you might lose 6.5k, ouch that is harsh,  ,


----------



## habuiah

Hi to everyone, thankyou all so much for the warm welcome ladies, i feel you ladies are the only ones who can really understand what we go through.
How time flies I'm off to clinic tomorrow to have jab for DR, cant say I'm looking forward to this round of TX just seem to be full of doubt and worry, financially this is also  crippling us so this will probably be my last chance so placing alot on it, a lottery win is what we all need ladies eh!.

so sorry to those of you who haven't been successful with your TX i really do feel your pain, my heat goes out to you.

Hope to share some support to you all along the way. x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hope25 - So sorry for your BFN.   I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better.  I assume donor gamets are out for religious reasons but would you consider adoption?

Neema - Sorry you're feeling down too.   Hope you find your PMA again... mine keeps running away as well!

HHH - Sadly not all employers are as generous re IVF - I've had to use annual leave for mine.   Legally you are only entitled to the same rights as a pregnant lady after embryo transfer... there was a legal test case early last year.  Re the IMSI - we forked out an extra £500 for IMSI at the Lister and still got crappy fertilisation despite them picking out grade 1 sperm.  Jaya reckoned that the problem with DH's sperm was probably at the DNA level owing to his lifestyle (beer and ****).  I've also decided to go to Serum and am going over there on Wednesday for an aquascan... am flying there and back in a day! I've told work I have to go into hospital for a minor gynacological procedure... don't know what I'll be like at work on Thursday morning though as I won't get home until about 2am!  

Fiorella - From personal experience I always started spotting approximately 12 days after trigger when just on the progesterone - 7 cycles.  On my last cycle the addition of 2mg of Estradiol Valerate kept AF at bay and she was actually a week late.  Trobule is it got me all excited thinking I may be pregnant (which I wasn't!).  

Sarah - Sorry you're also feeling so down.   Please take some legal advice about your work situation, that added stress can't be helping you. Have you contacted Penny at Serum yet?  Have a chat with her on the phone, I'm sure she will advise you whether you need another aquascan or not.  She may recommend it as things can change quite quickly internally for women in their 30s and 40s.  I had another fibroid appear last week which hadn't been there the month before!

Welcome Habuiah, and love to everyone else,

Lindz xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Sarah - burgundy book is for teachers, though i did use my annual leave. I too have looked at Augist flights to athens and theyare soooo expensive, then i looked on thomas cook for flight and hotel and they were much the same price - as Lindz says, speak to Peny - it might be that you can have it all done at the same time like she has said to me. Good luck xx

Lindz - am so with you with the DH smoking issues .... interesting to know that IMSI didn't pick it up, though Jaya did say that no-one can acutally see the DNA damge in a sperm. Will be really interested to know how your aqua scan goes - i ownder whether it will pick up scarring form hidden C? Good luck with the quick turnaroud!


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Ladies

Sorry I have been awol but have been reading your updates on my phone, I just don't like typing on it.  I have also been avoiding computers as signed off work and each time I turned  on last week I kept doing 2 hours of work and getting peed off with people.  So whilst I have not been active I have been thinking about each and every one of you.

Sounds like we all need a pma boost      

work- Be careful to those who don't have clear fertlity treatment rules as most companies  deem it as elective adn see it on par with cosmetic surgerey.  I pray     that we all win the lottery so we can elimante the work stress and get on with our journey.

AFM - I have felt thoroughly exhauted by everything as didn't sleep during treatment very well and then i think emotion and physical exhaustion set in.  Had the hysto last weds and all went well. Treated myself to a bottle of wine before AF came.  Af started on Friday but came full force with extreme pain yesterday and have been a bit dosey on drugs.  But I can call clinic and now arrange to start FET.  Had my half brothers 3rd birthday yesterday and goddaughters 1st.

Got a few appt this week with acupuncturist etc and generally getting myself back in the baby palace making mode, though today finding it hard to get going.

I am keeping an eye on you all even if not actively posting Adan     for you all.

Lots of love

Dxx


----------



## Little B

Hello to everyone,

Sarah and Hope 25, so, so sorry. Hope, are you open to different options?

Hello to the new ladies, Tess, Monkeygirl, MShope, Hadiuah. Tess, have faith for a natural way -- I'm currently almost 8 weeks pregnant, all natural, which happened just as I was about to start treatment. Things work out sometimes.

Gladys Dee - hope you're feeling better.

CD - I'm so interested to see how many "lottery numbers" you have "right". Fingers crossed you get as many as you can handle, emotionally and financially. 

Poppy  - hope your morning sickness is not ruining your day.

DYellow - is it you that is getting blood tests? Good luck with that.



AFM - no morning sickness, just a little heartburn and, disturbingly, VERY itchy. My feet are so itchy I can barely sleep at night, without an allergy pill, which I've double-checked is okay to take. My very nice OB/GYN, who brushed aside the insensitive GP refusal to let me get a scan, is giving us another one next week. The first was all great, as I said earlier, and now we'll have another one to reassure us before the "officially sanctioned" one at 11 weeks. So I'll just keep napping til then.


Good wishes to all of those in pain.





Bee


----------



## hopingx

sorry ladies with BFN, its just not in your hands-I know its hard but thats the reality. I went for my day 9 of stimming scan, follicles ok for reduced Gonal F dose. another on sunday to see if they've grown enough then EC next week. am worried but trying to be positive this time round


----------



## carnivaldiva

HpongX, hope your EC goes well for you.  Sending you lots of       for follies to grow


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Just got back from our trip to Wales - spent most of the time eating out so trying to force more fruit & veg down this week 

Hope25 - so sorry to hear about your BFN  Sending you big  x

Sheps - good luck with the protein drinks - it taste better in a smoothie with some fruit 

Di - hope you're feeling better  & good luck with your bloods 

LJ - I took DHEA before my last cycle - didn't have too many side effects although it can give you weird dreams & affect your sleep. The CoQ10 might be making you a bit hyper too  Good luck with your immunes 

CD - good luck for your scan   Have you got any symptoms? There is a Strep B support group - not sure if you've come across them or not? http://www.gbss.org.uk/ Your hosp should keep a really close eye on you especially due to your history - you should def have Consultant-led care so push for it if they don't offer it - not sure if they would treat you with antibiotics as a precaution from earlier on in preg - its def worth asking.

Neema - I'm not surprised you're feeling down with everything you've been through hun  It must be really hard having to pick yourself back up again after your BFN - sending you big hugs 

Sarah - sorry you're feeling so down hun  - it's not surprising with everything you're having to cope with & your work being so  . Surely it's not legal to give you a final warning without anything previously - hope you can get some good employment advice. There's always Citizens Advice if you're not in a Union x

Habuiah - lots of luck for DR & your next cycle   I'm still trying to win the lottery too  I reckon we should get a FF lottery syndicate going - should get a few winnings with the amount of members on here 

Lindz - wow can't believe you're off to Serum so soon  Sounds like a really good plan - let us know how you get on. Have heard Penny is just lovely & really caring - a few of the drs over here could do with bedside manner training off her 

Hope*3 - good luck with your Serum trip & really hope you don't lose any of your salary 

Little B - good luck with your scan next week - great you're having another one   Haven't heard of ichy feet as a symptom 

Hopingx - good luck with those follies growing & for EC next week  

Justine - hope you're ok honey 

Kizzy - sorted photo uploading problem - looks like they have reduced the size of the images you can upload now - need to be less than 50kb 

Love to everyone  Have got midwife visit tomorrow - have been putting off filling in all the forms just incase but feeling very nauseous today. I'm sure the Cyclogest is causing some of it - only got 10 days left of taking it - thank gawd  xx

/links


----------



## Mish3434

sheps said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Sorry not been on here for such a long time just don't seem to get a minute at the mo. Have not had chance to read anything today either. Just remembered someone on this thread talking about whey protein and saw it in the window of Holland and Barratt in massive tubs buy one yet one free. Is this the stuff alot of you take or is it just for weight lifters? Mind you with the weight I seem to have put on I could come under both categories  . If it is not the right stuff can I ask where to get the correct stuff.
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry have to go again but going away tomorrow for the weekend to a friends and need to get sorted tonight.
> 
> Sheps
> x


Hi Sheps, I personally wouldn't take the Whey Protien stuff unless you buy the really expensive stuff, it is full of nasty stuff and has been heat treated that many times the amount of goodness left is almost zero. Drop me a PM and I can let you have a natural protien receipe that according the guys tastes a hundred times better than the powdered ones 

Shelley x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

HopingX - goodluck with stimms

D - hope you recover from hysto - and goodluck for FET

Di - hope you are feeling better from the virus

Habuhiah - welcome and goodluck

Poppy - goodluck getting those veggies and fruits in! Not long now til you can give cyclogest a miss......fingers X for you hun.....

LJ - goodluck with DHEA and next cycle

Neema, Sarah, Lindz, Hope 25     I am thinking of you  all and am with you all feeling a little low on PMA (I put all my energy and  all our spare cash into recent ARGC cycle thinking it would work after the MC in April, so having a BFN has hit me hard), I think I may need a few months off even trying to think about it (that sounds easier than it probably is)...........with my focus on getting life and work back on track

CD and Little B - keeping everything crossed for your scans

Hopex3 - Athens sounds like a good plan!

We are uncertain about whether we will try again as financially we are now stretched and it seems even though we have a good response in cycles (2 hatching blasts this time), we don't seem to get successful implantation, so I am worried that we could get same issues with DE as my immune issues and APLS will still be underlying factors.  We are just not sure what to do... I am feeling a little lost and obviously worried as I recently turned 43..... I have done some initial investigations about surrogacy and we have frozen some sperm - but that's frighteningly expensive and there's no guarantee that the baby would be yours at the end of the day......we also looked at adoption but now have to wait another year before starting approval. Hey ho.......

Hi to all, JustinebXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

I can not wait to really know why some of the embies implant and some does not. It will be probably in the next generation by the time we really know the reasons..

Justineb, it is one big decision to what direction to go. You don't want to go to abroad for treatment? Alot cheaper. My both docs keep telling me it is the number game. I really like to believe that but big part of me does not think so.. They are keep telling me I have to keep on trying till happens. But money is limited and you can only take so much heartache.. 

Thinking of you all who had BFNs lately..

So so deligheted for the lucky ones.. Just enjoy your pregnancies as much as you can.

AFM; Af came 3 weeks late. And killing me.. All my plans are mucked up now. Not sure what to do.. 

Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## sheps

LJ Yorkshire - thanks for the info on Whey protein.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hope25..so very sorry Hun about your BFN..it never gets any easier I'm sure. Could the adoption route work for you? In last week on 4 separate occasions I have spent time with 4 different 3 year old girls and found each of them bewitching. It's really made me think that if there's a little girl or boy out there who needs a Mommy and Daddy maybe we could give them a home? It means turning our back on IVF though as in our area need 6 month break from fertility treatment. Really hope you find a  plan x

Poppy, Momito and Justine thanks for thinking of me...had level 1 and 2 immunes done at cost of £2400 and 20 tubes of blood. Had testosterone done too to make decision on DHEA but not convinced clinic know what results to look for as had to insist on test. Anyone know what "normal" levels are?

Love to all my ff buddies who keep me same on this most difficult journey..still not sleeping, draining me x x


----------



## Little B

okay, here's a downer, had my scan yesterday and now there's no heartbeat and the embryo hasn't grown in a week. I am also all of a sudden not so itchy.

Basically there's no real chance of survival.

Expecting cramps anytime now and feel sick. I'm going back to bed to cry. Goodbye for a while.


Bee


----------



## kizzymouse

so sorry Little B


----------



## poppy40

Little B - I'm so sorry. That's just devastating  Take care of yourself & DH   xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Little B,
I am so very sorry! Does not matter what we say will make it better. Please try to be kind to yourself.
Thinking of you..
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Little B, so for your loss.  My heart goes out to you and DH.  Take care and remember we are all here for you


----------



## poppy40

CD - lots of luck for your scan today  

LJ - good luck with all your test results . Did you get them done through Care or Dr G? Sorry I can't help re the levels - I couldn't persuade my cons to test my testosterone (she reckoned there was no need) so I took 75mg of DHEA a day & hoped for the best  Hope you manage to get some sleep soon, you must be exhausted . Have you tried reflexology or treating yourself to a facial - that usually does it for me 

Lindz - hope all goes well in Athens 

Justine - you poor thing  you must be feeling absolutely drained. The emotional stresses of tx is bad enough let alone the financial strain of it too. I did see a surrogacy clinic in India on the tv recently where I don't think costs were too extortionate but its a long way to travel & keep an eye on things. Can't believe you have to wait a year before starting adoption process here - that's crazy. One of my friends is a SW here so if you need any info I can always ask her x

Kuki - so sorry your plans are all messed up due to AF . Are you still going to go to Turkey for hols? Any more news on your test results?

MW was lovely yesterday. I'm still really nervous though as it seems a bit like ground hog day - we had done this bit last time around. Got my nuchal next Tues - haven't even thought about the possibility of any abnormalities as just hoping all is still ok in there 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## justineb

Little B     so sorry to read your news, we understand the heartache  and are here for you sweetie

Justine XXX


----------



## hopingx

I'm so sorry Little B- I know the feeling and sometimes all you can do is have a good cry but you will pick yourself up again, try not to worry too much x


----------



## LJyorkshire

Little B - so so sorry , big  

Poppy - I had tests done through CARE, testosterone too. Dr S has said he can prescribe the DHEA if I want it which surprised me as I thought you couldn't get it on prescription over here...I'll let you know

LJ x


----------



## neema

LittleB - So sorry       hope you feel better soon....

CD -   that the scan went well....did you find out how many beanies you've got?

Hope25 - I hope you find a solution on your next plan soon  

Lindz - Good luck and fx crossed for you    

Poppy - I am sure you can't wait to stop cyclogest...not long to go now   Thanks hun.....it is hard and trying to dig in my reserve for PMA, just found out that a very good friend of mine who is 5 years younger than me is pregnant (accidently). 

Hi to Justine,Jo_11, Kuki, LJ, hopex3,Gladys,Di and everybody else. xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Just got back from my scan.  Picked up a strong heart beat and they say 6weeks and 4 days.  Will have another scan in a few weeks for peace of mind.

I know a lot of people are feeling down at the mo.  I feel that I've copped out somewhat, as my last cycle was a combination of OE & DE, but for me it was the right decision.  It's not fair that all of us have had to go through the agony of fertility in order to get our families.  Sometimes it just sucks.

My love to all


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Delighted the little darling is doing well. So happy for you.. Keep us posted please.
Oh yes.. sucks big time but so nice to hear happy and success stories... Give us hope..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Little B, not again    I am devastated for you, one MC is bad enough, but to have that hope given and taken repeatedly takes a srtong person. I hope things move on quickly for your sake. Look after yourself and remember you are not alone.  

CD - we are all in the same situation, most of us want to have a baby with our own eggs, but a baby with donor eggs is not going to be less wanted or loved. I am just pleased that you have got this far and that it is just the one heartbeat!

Hello everyone else!!!! I have spent tonight dragging furniture around upstrairs as i have realised that the annoying moths that have been eating my clothes for the last 2 years is in fact, an infestation and they are eating my (long saved up for) wool carpets.  Am at a total loss after reading  net posts where people spend fortunes on insecticide fumigation and get no-where (of course I cannot even contemplate fumigation as it might toxicate me  and my eggs) Instead i hoovered for FOUR hours!! took lots of the carpet up around the edges and sprayed with lavendar oil diluted in water. Still haven't approached the wardrobes yet. They are such a similar col.our to the carpet i need to do it in the day light.

On top of this, after spending a fortune on Elemis's procollagen marine cream to even out the creases on my face, it has given me a rash of blocked pores on my forehead and nose and cheeks. Waste of £70. 

If it's not one thing then it is another


----------



## BECKY7

Oh no hope3  ouch 

finally got my intralipids  and i will start on my 2nd cycle  hopefully aroung 25th july  so not long to go for me

Becky7 xx


----------



## Gladys07

So glad all is going well CD

Dx


----------



## dyellowcar

little b - So sorry for your news you must be devastated. take care. x            CD - Great news all is going well for you. it's not a cop out using DE at all.          Poppy - Good luck with your next scan. I've everything crossed for you. x      HOPE X3 - Bless you all that money and then to get a rash. Mine has just cleared up.      love to everyone. XXX


----------



## Gladys07

Litle B - So sorry I missed your post as have been scanning on phone,    lots of love Dxx


----------



## kizzymouse

great news CD


----------



## Daisychain1985

Little B so sorry,    

Justine, Jo, Hope,  

Hi Poppy, Neema, Kuki, DI,CD, lindz, Kizzy, Gladys   

Sorry no personals still  a bit  , will catch up over the weekend, I hope you all have a great Friday


----------



## neema

CD - Yay....1 strong heartbeat is very good news indeed  

Hopex3 - Sorry hun sounds like the moths had been there for a while....we had a moth problem last year and luckily we discovered it before major damaged was caused though we had to throw away two woollen winter coats and a few hats  

Hi to everyone else and have a good weekend


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
It will get better. But sucks for the time being.. My Af was so late. And it came.. And felt so crap.. But now feeling a bit better..
Such a roller coaster.. Incrediable.. How much emotions involved and how difficult this ride really is.. 

Neema, 
Have a lovely wknd too. Anything nice planned? I have no miserable sister to take care of . or depressed brother.. I will try to enjoy as much as I can.. I might go for shoping.. Monday is my birthday so I might go for a few treats for me..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## hope25

I am really saddened to read of Little B's m/c   ...the pregnancy was one of the few good things on this thread....I hope this dark cloud of bad luck lifts soon and we can have lots of OE 40+ successes to give all of us hope and to those millions of 40+ hopefuls who are lurking on this site to look for good news.


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

CD - fantastic news on your scan - so pleased for you 

Hope25, Justine, Jo_11, Neema, Sarah -  

Kuki - have a lovely birthday om Monday & treats for you sounds like a great plan 

Gladys - when are you hoping to do your FET? 

Becky - good luck with your next cycle - great you can get going soon  

Hope*3 - what a nightmare, hope you get those little blighters sorted. You must be due a change of luck soon 

Little B - thinking of you  I can't believe you're having to go through this again - just horrendous  Would definitely ask your doctors to do the level 1 immune tests (blood clotting, thyroid) etc (can be found under L on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0) as Drs are too quick to blame our age for MCs when there could be an underlying factor 

Di - hope all your tests get underway soon - the hanging about waiting is a nightmare 

LJ - yes def let me know re DHEA. My cons said she couldn't prescribe it & my GP wanted details of where I'd got mine from as lots of patients were asking 

Lindz - how did it go at Serum - did you have a consult with Penny too?

Kizzy - 

Love & hugs to everyone  Having a quiet one this weekend xx


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been active but I have been lurking keeping up with you all.

Poppy - How are you getting on?  tired? Good luck for Tues

Kuki - Enjoy your birthday reatil therapy x

becky7 - Role on 25th July, not long now xx

HopeHopeHope - Hope you banished the moths away.  With regards to Elemis they are really good if you tell them what happened they should refund.

CD -  Glad all is well for you,     

Little B - Thinking of you adn I hope you are looking after yourself.  

Justine - You may have turen 43 but you are already on teh journey and already haev answers so you have done alot of hard work already and unfortuanly some of it was painful. I know there are a ot of tests you can do but have you worked with a natural practioneer as well?

LJ - I was prescribed DHEA by my natural practioneer last year but I am only on a small dose compared  2 x 5mg a day, sometimes only one 5mg.  I get mine from Eurohealth as that is the ones she gave me

Neema, Dyellow, Sarah Essex, kizzy Mouse, Hope 25, hoping xSheps and anyone I may have missed  - Hello and huge    

AFM – Had day 8 scan yesterday in prep for FET.  All looked good there was a cyst on left ovary but she said not to worry.  It may be next Friday!!!  I discussed AGAIN how many to put back and asked why I was been pushed for two when over 40 you are allowed 3 and she said because it was my first and I responded well and the embies were of top quality.  Apparently my FE are all frozen in pairs which is common practice so I think I am going to decide to un freeze two and if one doesn’t survive un freeze another two .. oh I don’t know as if I un freeze four I may have to throw one away….. Decision decisions!!  If it is next Friday I will have the consultant I want but no OH.. but that doesn’t bother me as he has been brilliant to date and I think the placement of the FE are more important than him been there.  

I was happy and walking on air again after scan and then called docs (GP) as had blood tests done last Friday and forgot to call for results.  All thyroid, everything else was perfect but I have a viral infection but they couldn’t tell me what so had to go in for an apt and my Neutrophil and Lymphocyte count and slightly elevated (white blood cells) which suggest a virus… Greatttttttt  I hope this doesn’t delay my treatment.  He said it may be because my blood tests were two days after my hysto op… I have felt headachy, washed out etc but just thought it was what I had put my body through. Will discuss with clinic on MOnday.

Love to you all and have a great Saturday

Dxx


----------



## hopehopehope

gladys - if it was me and they are top qual blast, i would go for two defrosted at a time - better to have to have only one put back than to lose one. IMHO


----------



## Gladys07

Hi HHH

They are 2/3 day emboss not blasts, but i think I will defrost 2 at a time.

Dx


----------



## Kuki2010

Gladys,
2 at the time is good dec. So far I have done that and they thaw fine but FET just has not worked with me. Weird thing is never got pregnant with FET. Got pregnant 3 times with Fresh ones. Not sure why. Not sure if it something to do with the meds used in FET or lining getting too thick.. No idea.. Any one have any thought?

Yesterday I read up regarding medicated or unmedicated FETs. And succes rates similiar but docs prefer medicated ones in all over the world. I know friends got pregnant with both ways of FET.. Cos it has not worked for me with  meds.. I thought I could try this time around without meds. My doc says no..

Wishing you lots and lots of luck with your FET.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

is Lindz back form Athens yet  Lindz - did you find out about immunes??


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3, I think she is still out there. She has not wrote her diary for ages. How are you doing?
Linz, hope it is all well with you..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies
had my scan and looks like EC will be tuesday, am really bloated (and bunged up again!) but trigger tonight so tomorrow no stabbings.doc says there are a couple of follicles each side decent sizes so keeping fingers crossed for some decent eggs. He says only if there are 15 will he freeze some so lets see, at least there will be a back up plan if things dont go well this time.They are putting me under a full anesthetic this time (as opposed to sedation like last time ) so dont know if thats better. anyway as I had a lower dosage of gonal F the good news is the OHSS seems at bay-hope it stays like that . looks like ET is thursday then thats me done by the end of this week!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx,
Lots and lots of luck.. Hope it will be the last and most lucky one..
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hpoingx good evening for tomorrow and D good luck with fet. 

Kuki maybe dr against unmedicated fet because he thinks too distressing?

AFM I've had problems  with coloured discharge and a lot of pain.  Was able to get another scan and heart beat still there but cyst 7.5cm on right ovary. Seeing GP this am

Hope week ahead is good for us all.


----------



## poppy40

CD - you poor thing that sounds really painful  Hope the Drs can sort something out for you

Kuki - ! Hope you have a lovely day . I did 2 natural FETs and found them way more relaxing than having to do all the DRing (& a lot quicker). I got a BFP from my first one but sadly it was the one that ended in a MMC at 12 weeks but likely to have been chromosomal as baby stopped growing at around 9 weeks but I had no idea things had gone wrong. If you did a natural one, make sure your clinic scan for a lead follicle and to check your lining is ok (some clinics don't apparently) and I would also take progesterone supplements from before ET until the end of the 2ww at least as a precaution as a lot of clinics won't even prescribe prog x

Hopingx - lots of luck for your EC   Let us know how you get on x

Gladys - I would defrost 2 at a time too. It doesn't take long to defrost more if you need them and you don't want to waste any - they are too precious  Good luck with your ET

Lindz - hope you're ok & everything went well at Serum 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopingx, that should've been good luck for tomorrow EC.  Been using my phone and not laptop, as I don't like the thought of  having it too close to my tummy.

Kuki happy birthday dear.  Make sure you make a big wish when you blow out your candles on your cake and we'll send you lots of PMA.

AFM, pointless visiting Dr this am.  Saw practice nurse and not doctor.  Wasn't very happy with her.  Wanted to know what they would do re Group B Strep as all the reading up says they test at weeks 35-37 and that's far too late for me.  Looks like I'll have to fork out for private tests on a regular basis.  
I was told to choose if I want to go to Frimley Park Hospital or Royal Surrey for the baby, but not given any info in order to make an informed decision.  Receptionist told me I had to make up my mind there and then before I could get on list to see a mid-wife.  Not happy at all.
Oh and they would only give me prescription for 2 packets of cyclogest.  I need enough for another 5 weeks, so I'll be putting in my request weekly for a repeat. Kinda tempted to ring nice clinic in Guildford that has been arranging my private scans for 5 weeks supply and just pay.

So sorry for the rant.  Have spent the whole weekend on tender hooks as was so scared that something would happen, but I guess MS is good sign?


----------



## poppy40

CD -   blimey that practice nurse needs some people-skills training . Ridiculous you have to pay for the Strep tests after everything you've been through. Wonder if there is any info on FF about those hosps? I'm sure my friend had her babies at Frimley Park as that would have been her local but she didn't have any preg issues. The MW really needs to refer you to a consultant so you have consultant-led care. May be worth checking both hospital web sites as there is usually biogs of the Consultants on there or make an appointment with your GP and see if she can recommend a hosp/Cons which would be best for your needs. Rubbish they didn't prescribe you enough Cyclogest either - my GP just did the whole lot for me in one go. MS is def a good sign   What have they recommended re your cyst? - it sounds like its quite big


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
I had huge cycsts when I was pregnant to twins. And it was very very painful. My GP was useless. I ended up going private. 
Best thing you can do please do not stress. It will be fine.. It will all settle down in a few weeks. My ones were all went back to normal by 14th weeks. I was like you were terrified there were problems with babies. Which there were. But pain was caoused by cycts not the babies. And going private was the best thing I ever did.. They really took care of me and babies in every way..It is a lot of money but so soooo worth it.. Get your meds and peace of mind. And get yourself to a stage you can enjoy a little. I could not get to that stage.. Till she was born to my arms.. Than relaxed..

And thank you CD. There is no cake but I had a wonderful night with some friends.. And was enlighting.. Refreshing.. I shall try to keep it alive for my new age..

Poppy, thank you hun.. So far so bloody good.. I was so so down about the whole idea of being 41 year old.. Now really I do not care.. I shall enjoy being 41 and thats that.. 
Yes thank you for sharing your exp.. I honestly think medicated FET just does not work with me. The clinic checks it all. They are superb for sure.. But I don't know what it is does not work with me. Maybe taking esterofem for osterogen. Maybe that what does not agree with me. Maybe my lining gets too thick cos of extra esterogen.. I don't know.. I should write to my docs and discuss it.. My lining on 2day before FET always aroudn 9mm. So not sure.. Maybe it is just the quality of embies.. So much unknown.. Who knows.. Hope you are feeling good.. And enjoying life a bit.. 
Yes this time I will be taking lots of meds. And planning to get gestone for progestron.. 

Got to go and start doing things.. Mega mega busy day a head.

Lots of love to you all.. I am such a lucky girl I have you all to share it all. 

Kukixxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Poppy, she said see MW, have a chat and see if she can refer me to a consultant.

I've just emailed The Surrey Park Clinic to see if they do a Group B Strep test.  Prob too early to be testing now, but def want to start testing regularly from weeks 20 onwards.  I was at Frimley Park when I M/C.  Wasn't very happy about the treatment there.  I've been back several times for when my dad had his prostate treatment and last year my step-mother was in and out when she was terminally ill with cancer and I wasn't too impressed with their treatment either.
Just chose Frimley Park to get on mid wife list, but I'll have a chat with mid wife and see what she says.  Will try and organise a visit to both hospitals.  

Poppy, are you going to just stop cyclogest or ween yourself off?  How you feeling?


----------



## carnivaldiva

Poppy, she said see MW, have a chat and see if she can refer me to a consultant.

I've just emailed The Surrey Park Clinic to see if they do a Group B Strep test.  Prob too early to be testing now, but def want to start testing regularly from weeks 20 onwards.  I was at Frimley Park when I M/C.  Wasn't very happy about the treatment there.  I've been back several times for when my dad had his prostate treatment and last year my step-mother was in and out when she was terminally ill with cancer and I wasn't too impressed with their treatment either.
Just chose Frimley Park to get on mid wife list, but I'll have a chat with mid wife and see what she says.  Will try and organise a visit to both hospitals.  .

Poppy, are you going to just stop cyclogest or ween yourself off?  How you feeling?

Kuki, thank you love.  That's so reassuring.  The stonographer on Friday did say cysts more thank likely due to the stimulating drugs.  But I'm worried that it might grow. Will try and take your advice and not worry too much.


----------



## Mish3434

Kuki,  Happy Birthday and welcome to 41    it's really not that bad   

Shelley xx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - I'm 41 next month so you're in good company  How lovely you had a great evening out. Would def push for a natural FET if you can - its worth a try. As long as your cycles are fairly regular & you ovulate there's no reason why you couldn't have one & the success rates are meant to be similar. Assuming everything is ok at scan tomorrow, I will relax a bit - I'm getting so nervous already 

CD - let me know how you get on with the Strep B testing. I'm taking no chances this time and will be getting everything tested possible. I don't have a choice over hosps as my local one now has a MW-led birth unit and I'm going to have an elective c-section as ended up with an emergency one last time with tachycardia & haeomarrhage so not taking any chances this time - had a gung-ho junior doc who was a nightmare & the consultant had to be rushed in to patch me up. I'm still getting some nausea although hard to tell if the Cyclogest may be causing some of it & definitely have all the usual pg symptoms but I'm still really scared as I had them all at this stage last time. I've got enough Cyclogest to do a half dose from Fri onwards which will take me up to 13 weeks. I saw a post on another thread from one of Dr G's patients and this is what he'd recommended so I'm going to do the same as my IVF cons said I only needed to take it to 12 wks. Hope your cysts settle down - as Kuki says its often caused by the follicles collapsing after stims so fingers crossed it starts to shrink very soon


----------



## hopingx

Thanks ladies, big day tomorrow-Happy Birthday Kuki!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Happy birthday Kuki and good luck for FET    


CD - how awful for you big   to that practice nurse. MS is a very good sign - means lots of hcg pumping around your body!! Hope you don't get it full blown tho - it's awful    I took prog pessaries til 12-13 weeks cos you have to wean off them.


Hoping good luck - and all the other ladies who are cycling/having ET/on 2WW ( is there any just now? ) lots of luck     


Lindz- hope serum went ok   


We have 3 jabs this pm - argh! Hate them sticking needles in my baby girl - but needs must    DH is going to come home early for work - she might not mind so much if Daddy is there


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Kuki - hope you're having a great Birthday!

CD - sorry you're in pain, sounds like the nurse needs re-training with some bedside manner! I've PMed you

Hopingx - good luck for EC tomorrow. Hope evrything goes well this week.

Gladys - 2 at a time is the best way to go.

Poppy - hope you're well.

Hi to neema, Sarah, Jo, Justine  , hopex3 and everyone else.

Di XXX


----------



## neema

Kuki - Happy Birthday...hope you are having a blast   i am hot on your heels...

CD - All is well and MS is a very good sign. I wish you could go to East Surrey (i suppose it's too far for you to come hence that's why it is not an option), our fertility doc there is really lovely...though we have to see him privately and only qualify for NHS when we get a BFP, we don't mind paying to see as he is so helpful.

Hopingx- Good luck for EC 2moro    

Gladys - Good luck with FET...fingers crossed for you    

AFM - Did basting no 3 over the weekend...not too hopeful but atleast it doesn't cost anything to try  

Hi to Poppy, Justine, Lindz, Hope25, Jo_11, Di and everyone else.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sorry ladies,  still ranting but you guys have made me feel a lot calmer.  

What gets my goat is that every now and then there's articles in the press about nhs ivf postcode lottery and how we should be entitled to 3 attempts on NHS, but I don't know anyone that's lucky enough to be offered that. 

They should do a survey to see how much we've saved the NHS and if it wasn't for us these clinical wouldn't be able to survive financially.

Feel a lot better emotionally and hoping you all get your bfp soon.  X


----------



## jo8

Hi Ladies

Back from hols and been busy reading - sounds like there has been some pretty sad news on here over the last couple of weeks

Justine, JO-11, Hope25 and Sarah       there aren't any words that I can say to make you feel better but hope this week is less painful than last week and next week it gets a bit less again

little b - how awful to have such hope snatched away again   

cd - hope the symptoms are calming down a bit - you have to go with what is right for you and given the circumstances can totally understand why you want the extra testing

Poppy - how you doing - have you got much of a bump yet??

Lindz - think I've missed something are you in the middle of TX      if you are and hope its all going well

Kuki - hope you've had a grat birthday - don't worry after 40 you can stop counting  

neema - like the cheaper option - hope its third time lucky   

Hi to Di, Hopex3,LJ Yorkshire and anyone I've missed - its not intentional just so much to catch up on

AFM - got back from hols late Wed and back in house an hour when clinic phoned - we've got a altruistic donor match!! Only had till Fri to think about it so its all systems go - appointment and scan on 27th! Have been on course all weekend so only just sinking in today - can't believe its happened and there is someone is so kind to do something like this. 

Jo 8 x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jo8, that's fantastic news!!!  There are some wonderful people phrase there,  and what a fantastic gift your donor is donating.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

Writing to you all as 41 years young. And feels good. Thank you all for your wishes.. You are all so lovely..

World is full of with nasty people.. And there are a few who are absolutely marvellous.. 

Love and luck to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies , back from the clinic and EC, abit sore and groggy but not too bad. they collected 15 eggs, wont know till ET thursday what quality and how many fertilised. doc says if quality ok will freeze some as a backup plan else not. just chilling now to some rubbish tv and getting energy up, thx for your good wishes


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hoping,  def relax til ET. All the best for fertilisation and good embies. X


----------



## poppy40

Hopingx - that's a great crop of eggs - good luck hun 

Kuki - hey lovely 41 yr old lady   Did you get treated to a night out last night? Any lovely presents?

Jo8 - hope you had a lovely holiday. How fantastic you have a donor sorted . How does it work with your donors eggs - do you get all that they produce so you have a chance of frosties too? Bump is def not small but think its mainly food at the mo due to stodge & carb cravings  Will be a relief to be able to tell people as tricky wearing my mac to hide it when the weather is so warm - people must think I'm  

CD - tell me about it - our PCT is one of the stingiest but at least offers 1 go, if you live 20 miles down the road, you get 3 goes  

Neema - how are you doing hun? Must be hard to have heard your friend got pregnant accidentally  - find it hard to contemplate how anyone gets preg normally full stop never mind by accident. Really hope the basting works out for you 

Di - how are you? Have you started doing your tests yet? 

Kizzy - hope Mollie is feeling ok after her jabs bless her . Thanks re the info on weaning off the prog - my clinic don't normally px beyond 2ww but persuaded my cons after last MC. Will def taper off. Saw lovely cons who did my nuchal today & he said to carry on with the baby asprin until 24 weeks.

Love to Justine, Jo_11, Sarah, Gladys, Little B, LJ, Hope25, Hope*3  & hi to anyone I've missed.

Nuchal all went fine - such a massive relief I hardly dared breathe. My bloods and measurements have brought down my age risk for abnormalities so will try & relax a bit. Time for some retail therapy I think . I won £25 on a scratch card today so thought the Euromillions £60+million jackpot was worth a whirl tonight


----------



## carnivaldiva

Poppy, glad nuchal all went ok
I really must stop looking at this site and get on with earning some dosh, but really not motivated


----------



## hope25

Poppy....lots of congrats on nuchal scan be good..

kuki...happy belated b'day hun

AFM

am off to my nhs referral at recurrent m/c clinic...interesting to know what they think...i have tried every avenue and now I am lost so it cant hurt....i am still suffering from heavy IVF blues and really feel tired and exhausted...I am so tempted to get prozac...but i know this will reduce my fertility even more as per consultants advice...so will suffer instead...just wish all this would pay off as I am so so deflated.

luv to all
hope 25


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ladies,

How are you all?  Just popping in for a quick one as manic at work.

CD – How are you feeling? The IVF stories in the press have also been annoying me as haven’t been eligible for NHS since I was 35 the story that annoyed me the  most was that prisoners, some of them lifers for murder, have the right for IVF/assisted conception  free under the human rights act!!!!! That really annoyed me.

Jo – 8 – That is so wonderful I am so happy for you, huge hugsxxx all systems go now.

Poppy 40 – Glad nuchal all went well.. phew… enjoy your retail therapy and your lucky streak.

Hoping X – 15 is fab, well done.  Get some well-earned rest and get out in that lovely sun if you can.  Good luck for ET.

Kuki – Happy Birthday hon, am I a little late?  Hope you are spoiling yourself.

Neema – Hello hon, how are you?

Kizzy – Hope Mollie is ok after her jabs .

Di, Justine, Sarah, Shelley, Jo11  and anyone else I have missed… HELLO….. xxxx


AFM: Had my scan this morning and one left follicle was just over 16 mm, lining was 9mm but haven’t had ovulation yet, ovulation was more than likely due on Thursday which would have meant ET on Monday so they gave me trigger shot so I can have FET on Friday with the consultant I wanted and I get to relax over weekend, yeah!!! OH is  away Friday until Saturday night so I  can come home after my acupuncture and have a lovely evening meal of my choice and tv controls!!  Very happy lady.  

I have a small cyst on my left ovary (2 cm) but they said that normally disperses, anyone else ever had that ?

Love

Dxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

D, mid wife called me today and I told her about my cyst.  She said cysts very common when on fertility drugs and should just go away, like you said...

So wishing you best of luck with FET on Friday.  Just take it easy


----------



## Gladys07

Thanks CD

Dx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Neema – fx for the basting, it’s well worth trying.

CD – pleased you’re feeling happier, I’ve PMed you, sorry I didn’t reply yesterday but was busy.

Jo-8 – how exciting for you! Bet you can’t wait and it’s all happening so quickly. Best way I think cos it saves the brooding and worrying in advance.

Hopingx – well done on your 15 eggs, hope they get jiggy and you have a good fertilisation rate.  

Poppy – so pleased your scan was fine and you can breathe again now. I don’t blame you for splashing out on the ’ol lotto, I may do the same as I don’t mind sharing.  

Hope25 – you have every right to feel down atm, you have had such an awful time. Hope you soon feel  better and things start to pick up for you.    

Gladys – good luck for FET on Friday, it will be nice to have a relaxing night after and not have to sit thru OH tv.

AFM – had my GP appointment yesterday and he is so lovely. He can do three quarters of the tests and has set it up with the nurse (she thinks my DH looks like Russell Crowe and will also do anything for us, or rather him). I could have hugged GP as he is so kind and spent ages asking about IVF and what we were intending to do next. The funny thing is he actually knows our consultant at CARE and was at medical school with him! It’s such a small world! I’m off next week to get the tests done and will contact clinic to get the remainder done.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Di - what tests are you having done?

CD - good to hear about the cyst (well not good to hear about it, but good to hear explanation) x


----------



## Katie S

Hi
I've had a cyst - they don't seem to be much trouble except when you're passing stuff.  Slight discomfort. They are apparently quite common. Do not let them cut it out without getting it tested/drained first.
Good luck.


----------



## jo8

Hi

Thanks for the good wishes on our donor - haven't really told anyone about it so its good to be able to come on here and share the news with girls that understand   


Poppy - thats great newson the nuchal - you must be really relieved - hopefully you can do a bit of relaxing now. How it works with DE is that we will be sharing with another couple but we are couple 1 so we will get first call on the eggs if less than 8 and the 1 over if there is an odd number.

Hopingx - thats great news on the count - hope they all fertilise tonight. Bit surprised the won't be able to tell you that the next day - most clinics phone the next morning. Where are you having treatment?

Di - great that the docs will do most of the tests. Didn't realise you are at CARE too - which one? Spooky that your GP and consultant know one another but I'd take it as a good sign that he will want to help as much as possible

CD - you sound more relieved about the cyst which is good  

D - best of luck for the t/x and great that you got the consultant you want - after what you went through before its important to have someone you feel comfortable with    

Hope25 - not surprised you are feeling down - not only have you had to cope with the whole IFthing you've had some pants things happen to you recently. Just be kind to yourself and do things for you   

Jo 8x


----------



## hopehopehope

girls - does anyone read the Bibi Lynch blog in Grazia? She's just found out about age related I.F. I have emailed her asking her to join us on our thread.....can't bare to see someone suffering on their own. 

Hope25     give it time xx

Jo8 - am feeling so positive for you xx


----------



## neema

Poppy - Glad that all is well with the baby...roll on the next 6 months  

Jo_8 - Someone told me that when we stop stressing about something, that's when things works out....How true!!. It's good that you had some time off and enjoyed your holiday, fingers crossed for you  

Di - It really helps when one has a good NHS doctor, hope that the tests are done soon so that you can decide on what to do next.

Gladys - Next friday isn't to far away   that ET goes well....have you asked for a mock transfer just be sure that the hysto worked?

Hope25 - It is not easy hun.....but where there is a will, there is a way  

Hi to Kuki, CD, LittleB, Justine, Sarah, JO_11, Hopex3, Lulu and everyone elsexx


----------



## neema

Hopingx - so sorry i forgot you....Well done for the lovely crop of eggs...15 eggs wow that is amazing...hope that the embies are dividing nicely and good luck for ET


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone,

Hoping X - well done on your bumper crop of eggs, good luck for next stages

Kuki - belated happy birthday wishes, happy to hear you enjoyed yourself!

Dee - goodluck for FET (I had a completely unmedicated one last October, AF showed up before OTD so you might be best to ask for cyclogest to give embies best chance)

CD - hope cyst is less painful and all is going OK with your bump

Poppy - fab news about nuchal scan    - hope it's your lucky week and you get a big lotto win!! 
Jo_8 - great news about your donor (amazing lady to do that!)   

LittleB - thinking of you  

Hope 25   

Hopex3 - haven't seen that blog, but will take a look

Neema - godluck with next basting and thanks for hellos.

Di- your GP sounds great

Hi to Lindz, Sarah, Kizzy, Alexine and everyone else.

We are trying to not think about TTC for a bit (needed a rest! after last few months).....we haven't decided what we will do if anything at all the mo - we have our f/up at end of June and will  take it from there.

Justine XX


----------



## hopingx

thanks for all the good wishes ladies, ET tomorrow so will be keeping all crossed have some decent eggs to put back. doc seems to promote 2 back in but if I have 3 maybe that may help my chances, lets see........


----------



## hope25

Thanks for all the luv ladies  

hope25
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww Lindz - I'm glad you got answers and treatment done but must be so annoying t have spent all that money!   


Hope you can cycle soon


----------



## dyellowcar

Lindz – thank goodness you have some answers, but what a lot of wasted money and heartache for you! FX that the next TX is the one especially as you have a nice snugly nest for your embies.

Hopex3 – my GP has ordered , Thrombophillia, Thyroid screen inc TH4 and TSH, autoimmune antibodies, fasting glucose, full blood count, Liver function and urea and electrolytes. My DH has to have Karotype but this can’t be done by GP, also a couple of other test for me, so will phone Care next week after nurse has taken her share.

Jo-8 – I’m at Care at Nottingham, they have been very good so far.

Neema – thanks, I just want to get some answers really and as you say plan what the next step is.

Justine – bless you, I don’t blame you for having some time off. I spent the couple of months prior to my review telling myself, ‘it is never going to happen and just get on with life’ and had some time (trying) to convince myself to move on, but The review helped a lot and I feel a lot more positive again. Hopefully you will find you PMA again soon. I’m now of the opinion that if there is still a chance then it is a chance worth taking.

Hi to everyone

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone - quick post - still fighting the moths.....am trying the natuaral approach, squirting carpets with lavendar oil and hoovering EVERY bloody day!


Lindz - thank you for that - i am appalled that Lister didnt pick up on the polyps, I am trying to get out to athens in 3 weeks
but feel really bad about having ot take 3 days off work, but cant go when ovulating in August as away elsewhere. Also feel really bad that flights and 4 nights accom for me and dh are going to cost a grand.     - ooohh should i put the cash into having immunes over here and get a hyseteroscopy on the NHS instead of aquascan......not even told DH yet.. have to derip feed him decisions rather than get him involved in making them - he doesn't react too well to discussing this stuff, his answer would always be, why dont we just carry on trying naturally and not get in debt. If only it was that easy - aat least i can get him to leave a sample in Athens sohuld i want DE later in the year.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, so glad all went to plan in Athens, but really miffed on your behalf that polyps were missed over here - considering the amount of time, money and emotional distress it's cost you and DH.  At least you've received some re-assurance for next time. Take care x


----------



## gardeninggirl

Hi Girls,
hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread. I have been lurking on your conversations for quite a while now and know how knowledgeable and supportive you guys are. *I am hoping you may beable to help me with something*........I have a friend who turned 45 this week. She has got pregnant naturally twice in the last year but both have ended in miscarriage at 10 wks. She has just completed her first round of IVF at a private hospital in the midlands (which is not a specialist fertility unit) and unfortuneately that end in a bfn too. The hospital told her yesterday that it wasn't worth her trying again as the 2 miscarriages and the ivf showed that her eggs are of poor quality and the miscarriages are most likely as a result of chromosome abnormalities due to age. She is obviously devastated by this news. The hospital she was attending didn't do an awful lot of pre-treatment testing / monitoring her during the cycle / provide any post transfer meds other that cyclogest pessaries and i can't help but wonder if she would have been given different advise / outcome if she had gone to a specialist fertility unit. She has had a prelim conversation with Care Notts about pre-screening of embryos, but with only 4 embies, it wouldn't be worth doing that. I am thinking that DHEA could possibly help improve the quality of her eggs. I am thinking that potentially injecting growth hormone during the stimming phase could increase the number of eggs and therefore potentially make pre-screenign an option. Do any of you guys have any ideas of anything else she could be considering or any experience of DHEA working / words of wisdom that maybe will give her some hope? I'm particulary interested to hear from any of you who may be at ARGC to know what they would have done differently given that they don't normally leave any stone unturned. Any help / advise gratefully received.
GG
x


----------



## hopehopehope

Gardening girl - firstly i was interested to see your DH given 3 months of menopur - is this for DNA fragmentation?? Interesting, not heard of that before. Also not heard of injecting growth hormone during stimming. 

As i am sure you know, most places wont do OE ivf over age of 44. The stats for success are extremely low. The fact that she has had 2 MC is good in that she has bfps, but probably does mean poor egg quality at this age. I have taken DHEA for 10 months now, i got more eggs after 6 months on it, but still bfn. My embryos were no better (grade1/2) but you can't tell what is on the inside from the outside. I have had treatment (IVF ) at the cheapest and most expensive places and the treatment was no different. i would not recommend spending loads of cash - i would save that for someone younger who has good eggs. Though everyone is different and the fact that she has had BFPs is good her best bet would be with DE. If she was going to have more treament I would recommend going abroad and saving the money if she can. Then she could have  2-3 goes for the same price as one at Lister or ARGC.  At the end of the day, at our age it is the luck of the draw whether there is a good egg in there - i dont think the drugs given necessarily make a difference to this unless you are going to do mild IVF with clomid or very los dose stimms. IMHO.....


----------



## ~Lindz~

HHH – I can’t believe the Lister didn’t spot my polyps either... I think it’s appalling.  Out of about 10 different people who’ve scanned me in the last year the only person to pick up the fact I may have polyps was the awful doctor at the Spire hospital - I take back everything I said about him now.   He reckoned I may have 3 polyps and that was only 2 weeks after being scanned at the Lister so they must have been there while I was cycling at the Lister.

Can’t believe it’s going to cost you so much flying over to Athens.  Have you tried getting a cheap package deal?  I looked last week and found a few 3 night city breaks in Athens for about £250 per person inclusive of hotel and flight.  Think I googled "last minute holidays" or something similar.  I don't tell my DH everything either... it's too much for his little man brain to handle!  But at least he normally just goes along with it all although he’s not happy about having to take antibiotics for 25 days for the hidden C, as the instructions say in big letters AVOID ALCOHOL!

Gardening Girl - Hi!  I'm afraid that I haven't been to the ARGC, but success with your own eggs at age 45 is pretty rare owing to chromosomal abnormality as you said.  Success rates at the Lister for that age group are about 1% and they're experienced at treating older women.

Thanks for support Di, Kizzy and CD.   Still haven’t managed to catch up with earlier posts.  Hope everyone’s OK – Kuki, Justine, Poppy, Neema, Gladys, Hopingx, Hope25, Little B, Jo8, Jo_11, Sarah... and anyone I've missed.  

Lindz xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Thanks for that Lindz - I looked last night on Thomas cook and 4 nights in president with easy jet flights is £1000.  I will try last minute hols though - problem is i need to go from manchester and there aren't many flights to Athens form there - all seem to be scheduled flights.


----------



## gardeninggirl

Hi Hope - many thanks for your response. Yes, the menopur my DH is injecting is for DNA fragmentation. This is where the DNA in the sperm is not as compact as it should be given the distance it normally has to travel. It may be a red herring but our consultant recommended the test as part of a batch of screening tests we have both had. Given that it came up, we decided we would treat it in case it was playing a part.

Hope and Lindz - I know my friend's chances are very slim. Just wanted to make sure we had all bases covered. I have been having tx at CRGH and my friend has been going to a private hospital in the midlands. Her treatment throughout her whole IVF journey has been vastly differnent to mine and that is why I thought she may get a different response if she tried a specialist clinic, so i found your thoughts very interesting on that Hope. 

Good luck in your journeys, Girls
GG
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Linz,
I am so sorry what you are going through.. I really honestly do nto have much respect for English clinics.. I have dealt with a few and things really don't get very throughly.. Like the scans.. My doc in Istanbul in every last scan before ET. He checks for everything and gives me okay to do ET in x days..
But think as now you know what is the problem. And I really think for you to take your time. Don't rush things.. Relax abit so your body can repair itself for the next trial. 
I have my last bit of results and going to see Dr. Gorgy. Now I think why didn't I get these tests done after my first m/c.. I wish and wish.. 
We might have to go to Athens for parental LIT. Have not looked into it yet.. I am sure it is going to be so expensive. If its the case. Imight have to pay 1500 to Dr. Gorgy..
Gardeninggirl,
I really think after 40 it is difficult to find that golden egg. DE is the only option for most of us... I have not been told by any doctor yet that my eggs are poor quality.. We have 95% fertlization rate. We creat some amazing embies but result is still no baby.. I really think although they loook great but still not good. And plus now we know I have immune issues. I have my FET coming with my our own eggs and sperms but really think to try again with ED next trial. Whishing lots of luck for your freind. If she has been told her own eggs are not good. She needs to come to terms with that and move on to different things.. I know how hard that decision can be but eventually everybody gets there.. 
CD, 
How are you feeling? Still painful?
Justine,
I wrote a big mess the other day and I lost it. Got so peed off and did not write again. But will pm you later.

Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi

I am new to postin on here but found FF a godsend last year during first IVF. We are now on our 2nd course and I had egg collection yesterday and managed to produce 8 eggs. I thought I was drugged and dreaming and had to ask again for her to clarify!  Today, they rang and told us that 6 have fertilised. We are stunned, I will be 44 in august. Been ttc for 6 yrs and this ivf was more to ensure we did not have any regrets in a few years time as Dr said good response last year, plus surprie nat preg (mc). So we decided to give IVF one more go.

We are very realistic re our chances, we are leaving the hope bit to the few friends who know about this cycle.

So, we will wait and see how embies develop over next 48 hrs.  My husband was not particularly keen to have ivf again (his first wife had fertility problems and they had numerous IUI plus IVF before they divorced). Due to our losses in the last couple of years, I can understand his reticence  but he has been great about it all. 
Wishing everyone all the very best whether ttc naturally or through treatment.


----------



## hopehopehope

welcome pommie (not going to call you your whole title!) your only about 5 months ahead of me in age - that is a fab result, i do hope you get some frosties from this as well as a big fat positive. 
I'm in a similar situation to you in that love of life came back when i was 41(actually he tried when i was37 but i didn't get the email for 6 months and by that time he had given up and moved in with his gf of the time), married at 42. It is sad when you know you could have done it years ago, and now age is against you. I'm up for DE but dh is not so it's all very difficult.  Anyway, lovely to have you on our thread!!!! Off to shoot some more moths. 

Ggirl - is the menopur normal treamtent for dna damage or is the specific kind of DNA damage your DH has - do you know his results??


----------



## pomegranite noir

Thanks Hopex3, 

like you, DH not keen on DE whereas I would just love us to have a family. It can be so tricky. 

After today's result we did briefly contemplate how things may have turned out had we got together in our 20's. Heyho, we are together now and will either be incredibly lucky or eventually learn to live with being a family of 2 with our two much loved cats. 
We have two lovely god-daughters and two of my closest friends have had surprise pregnancies in their early 40's. So we will always have children in our lives, just not our own probably.

Thanks for the welcome and I wish you all the best.


----------



## jo8

Hi 

Lindz - thats so annoying that the polyps have gone undetected for so long - is it worth requesting your notes from other clinics to see exactly what they were finding on their scans for when you complain?The good news is they have found them now & you've had a good spring clean inside. If you don't mind me asking which other clinics are you on the waiting list for as I'm wondering if we need a plan b lined up although trying to be positive it will work this time.

HHH - tell me about it with DP and getting heads around DE - i can so sympathise - PM if you want any advice on how I finally got mine into a different place - can't guarantee it will work for you but the stakes are so high anything might help

PN - hi again - you're on the leeds thread too , i think? Good to see you've made it to the over 40's thread too - good luck again for Sat

Justine - no wonder you are feeling what next after all you've been through & coped so well. Hope that the follow up gives you some of te answers but more importantly you have some time to think things through so you are ready for the next steps whatever you decide they are

Dee - best of luck for tmorrow    

GG- welcome  - sorry can't answer your questions but might be worth your friend considering mild/natural IVF as kinder to body and at our age.

Hi to Di, Kuki, Neema, LJ,Hope 25, CD and Poppy

Lots of bad news at work over last few days- 2 miscarriages and a lung cancer diagnosis makes me appreciate my lot really & how we should make the most of life - at least we're both healthy and have each other  

Happy Friday!!

Jo 8 x


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies, the ET went well yesterday they put in 3 embryos and seems they are better quality than last time so hope at least 1 implants and is ok. cant remember whether am meant to eat brazil nuts for helping implantation and the do's and dont's after ET-please can you remind me and also what happens over the next 2 weeks in terms of the embryo development, I know there was a little chart somewhere showing stages each day? anyway so glad that parts done,now the big wait....


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi Hopingx

congratulations on your 3 embryos, hope you are relaxing now. I'm not sure re the development side of things but think most of it occurs in the first week? Re what to eat, again not sure but eating healthily can only be a good thing? I'm not up on specifics re nuts etc so not much help I'm afraid.

For our first cycle last year I sat about for 10 days after ET before going back to work but this time I'm only taking 4 days off after ET tomorrow. Mainly to make the time go more quickly and take my mind of it all. But its important to do whatever feels right for you. 

Jo-8 - hi, yes, I'm on leeds thread too, both that one and especially this thread kept me going last year.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## LJyorkshire

HopingX - Congrats on being PUPO! That was a lovely clutch of eggs..will you have any frosties from that lot?

Pommy - welcome and good luck for ET

My DHEA arrives today. Got really low testosterone so hoping will not get too hairy though been abnormally spotty this month..typical..always had dry skin and now gone to other extreme!

Linz - sorry to hear your polyps diagnosis has taken so long. I asked my Cons about exploring any physical reasons for implantation failure but his advice was to explore immunes first (maybe the 2.5k cheque had something to do with that!). Did you just book Aquascan as a one-off treatment at Serum or do you have to be on their treatment waiting list? Can I ask how much it costs ..and sorry to be ignorant but how does it differ from normal treatment...I'm sure the clue's in the name!

Have a good weekend ladies..think I'm getting a summer cold..poo!

LJ x


----------



## gardeninggirl

Hope x 3 - DH's fragmentation stats came back at 38% and the "cut-off" point is 30%. The consultant didn't seem unduly worried about the level but ordered FSH and LH hormone tests to check the results out further. DH's hormone levels came back very low and so that is why he is now injecting menopur. Yes, I do believe it is the standard treatment for dna fragmentation. It is more usual to have DNA fragmentation when there are issues with the sperm, ie motility, mobility, so consultant was a bit surprised that this came up in our case.

Have a good friday everyone!
GG
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Welcome to PN and GG.
LJ, I have a cold too.  Don't think I've had one in ages and I hope this one goes soon.

HopingX, 3 embies is fantastic news.  Good luck on 2ww.  Take a bit of time out to rest, relax and try not to get too anxious.  Oh and no early pee tests!!

Hi to Lindz, Hope3, Hope25, Kuki, Kizzy, Poppy, Justine and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

 and welcome to GG & PN - hope you don't mind the abbreviations!

Justine - thanks hunny  Got another ticket for Euromillions tonight - if I win that £80m I'll be opening my own clinic  I'm not surprised you need a break from things - its been a very stressful few months. Hope you & DH have a few treats lined up x

Gladys - is it your FET today? If so hope all goes really well &    

Lindz - thank god Serum have found those polyps. Can't believed all those clinics have missed them with all the scans you've had  Can you complain to the HFEA? Keeping everything crossed that the next lot of embies can snuggle in nicely - apparently Penny calls it 'getting the baby room ready' bless her!

Hope*3 - saw some discussions on Serum thread re booking a cheap package to one of the Greek Islands (have seem last min offers for less than £200pp) and then getting the ferry to Athens? Might be worth a look - good luck 

GG - sorry to hear about your friend. I'm sure its worth her having a consult with Care or ARGC although ARGC like FSH to be under 10 so some of us would struggle to ever be able to cycle there but have heard they're the best. Serum in Athens also do OE - 3000 Euros for one cycle or 4000 for two - they tend to treat immunes empirically or inconj with Dr G. They also test for hidden C and are strong believers in treating & cycling with strong antibiotics if +ve and as Lindz says they are also trying antivirals. The other option would be to do a tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus like our lovely Carnival Diva did. I did DHEA and baby asprin on my last cycle so they may also be worth a try. Def worth getting at least level 1 immunes & thyroid tested before any further tx.

PN - great news on your eggs! keeping everything crossed for great fertilisation - wishing you lots of luck for ET  

Jo8 - when do you hope to start your DE cycle? 

Di - sounds like your GP is looking after you really well. Good luck for all those results coming back soon 

Kuki - is the LIT for when you have some karyotype matches? Good luck hunny 

HopingX - great news on those 3 lovely embies. I had 4 brazil nuts a day & am still on them! The main thing is to avoid getting your tummy hot so no hot baths, heat packs etc & no swimming in the 2ww. Good luck for the 2ww   I think there is an embryo development section & VT clips on the Baby Centre site x

LJ - it might be worth an aquascan in Athens just incase. That would have been my first port of call if my last cycle hadn't worked. Nice place for a romantic minibreak (assuming no riots!)  Hope your DHEA arrives soon & get well soon  x

CD - how are you feeling? Last day time dose of Cyclogest today - yippee, sick to death of the horrible stuff & I'm sure its causing the nausea now

Neema - how are you doing hun? 

Kizzy - hello to you & Mollie 

AFM - didn't manage to wangle an extra scan at my cons appt yesterday but the one I had on Tues has moved my dates forward a bit which I'm very happy about. Feels a bit strange being released back into the world of the NHS  Waited 2 hours to see the cons (but wasn't her as she was on holiday) and had a quick 10 min appt to go through history & explain VBAC or C section options & to say they would see me again at 36 weeks . Asked about an extra scans due to age & history but they don't normally do them unless multiple preg or any probs crop up. Have wangled a scan at 36 weeks too but I think I'll be having a couple of private scans for reassurance in between  

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Gladys07

Quick one as need to pop in to shower as have FET today. Was meant to be working on a proposal that had a deadline of this morning but I am going to have to be late. I thought I was okay this morning and went for a walk and came back and started crying. Then the lab just called and they defrosted 4 and only 1 looks viable at mo and ask if to defrost the other 2. I said I would call back but will 99% say yes as I want to give this everything however I can't stop *thinking that they didn't need to be frozen*. OH is away today have texted him to call me. Have spoken with and are defrosting other two. Please embis      divide divide.

Please think positive thoughts for my emboss to be viable. Off to get positive and dry these damn tears.

Hoping X below is that chart.

Love to you all and speak late

Dxx

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer: 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer: 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi

Gladys07 - wishing you all the very best for your FET today and thanks for the info re transfer development. 

Poppy40 - glad to hear all is well, and thanks for the welcome

afm - ET booked for 09.45 tomorrow


----------



## hopingx

thanks for the info post ET, its helpful to know. Good luck with the FET and tomorrow's ET. no none were frozen out of the 15 eggs as only 9 were mature, whatever that means, then 7 fertilized and out of that they picked 3. here in the middle east freezing embryos is illegal so they can only freeze eggs before fertilisation. guess if thing dont work out then the only opion is to go through it all again but gonna keep positive x


----------



## carnivaldiva

D, good luck with ET.  Most def sending you PMA. Try to stay calm. 

Poppy,  I've got a cold.  Not feeling hungry, but bloated all the time. Seems my little bean not keen on chocolates or bread.  Haven't been sick since Monday, but really tired constantly. 

Have  a fab weekend all


----------



## habuiah

HI
      Ive not posted for a while ladies, have had a few hard weeks, recently just lost my step father to cancer,so been busy with my family trying to provide some support, not easy at the moment with all thats going on in my own life juggling appointments for clinic and working,but doing my best.

I am currently on day 12 of DR so far so good started to menstruate on day 10, much the same as on last cycle, all being well i go for baseline scan on the 22nd and hopefully start on menopur jabs, theres part of me thats scared to get my hopes up this time around so just coasting with this one.

With regards to DE i would be quite happy to try going down that route  if this cycle fails, but DH against the idea why do men have to be so difficult 

Good luck to all with ET, FET EC and of course our 2ww 

my luv to everyone. x


----------



## pomegranite noir

Hi Habuiah

sorry to hear you and your family have had a difficult time.

we are on our 2nd cycle too and have tried to detach ourselves so it doesn't feel like such a huge crash at the end like it did first time round.

I would consider DE but DH gave it a straight no, which is not easy as we are pretty good at making decisions together but its not easy to compromie on this one.

wishing you all the best for the rest of your cycle

PN x


----------



## hopehopehope

pomme and habuihah - re husbands and donor eggs. My DH is saying no as i want kids more than him, I am the driving force. He is worried that if we have a child from DE then i will see it more of his than mine, if anything is wrong it will be his fault, if we split up I will leave him with the child, if it is a nightmare teenager it will be his fault.  He is worried he would become the more prominent parent, even though he is less inclined to have children. And his biggest concern is that it is not a first choice and any child will always be seen as secondbest (for me) and it would break his heart if i had a child i didn't love, or loved less than him because my family features were not there. 
All of this is nonsense of course, if you carry  a child and give birth to it it is yours, it doesn't have another mother. i cant argue with the second best option (sorry if i am offending anyone), I would have loved to have my own genetic child, but I seriously don't think i will love an non gentic child any less. i have been talking DE for over a year now, i think he is softening a little and i am secretly saving up so when the time comes i will pay for it, so the finance side doesn't sway his opinion. My major concern is that i would love the use an open donor, but cannpt afford to do it in the uk, so have no choice but to go abroad and used a closed donor, i worry that i will be creating a cul de sac of emotions for any future child as they will never be able to find out about the gentic background, but i cannot afford DE in the Uk and feel i would get a better donor and better match abroad as the eggs would not be form someone having fertility problems themselves. 
It's good to say this out loud. These things have beed worrying me for ages. My DH has got me worrying!


----------



## s1165

Hi

If it helps I have got BFP with DE and am 5 weeks 5 days!!! 

I had actually forgotten that it wasnt my egg, what I mean is, I have been so worried about everything else I have not given it a 2nd thought. I thought I would and I have really tried with OE. But without a doubt its me that is giving this little bean life and that is what matters really and whose egg it was doesnt seem very important at the moment.

Just my opinion anyway

good luck to all

S11


----------



## Mish3434

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265579.0


----------

